# Uri Avnery: The Jews and Ukraine



## georgephillip

*A Jew who's lived longer than the Jewish state expresses his thoughts on the complicated relationship between his nation and Ukraine:*

"In my lifetime, Stalin murdered millions of Ukrainians by deliberate starvation. 

"As a result, most Ukrainians welcomed the German Wehrmacht in 1941 as liberators. 

"It could have been the beginning of a beautiful friendship, but unfortunately Hitler was determined to eradicate the Ukrainian 'Untermenschen', in order to integrate the Ukraine into the German Lebensraum.

"THE RELATIONSHIP between Ukraine and the Jews is no less complicated.

"Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them. 

"This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)

"When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there. 

"They employed Jews as their managers. 

"Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.

"As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms.

*Not unlike the new coalition government in Kiev that relied on Neo-Nazi snipers to drive a corrupt, duly elected president from office, BTW.*

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Bloodrock44

Can you explain your obsession with Jews?


----------



## toastman

What exactly are you trying to tell us George?? 

Obviously it has something to do with the Jews being evil and whatnot, but I don't really understand the point of this thread ..


----------



## Indeependent

My in-laws went through the Holocaust and the Ukrainians were more than happy to comply with the Nazis.
Undoubtedly, the vast differences in education and culture caused jealousy and hatred towards Jews.


----------



## Lipush

George the hater taking insane Uri Avnery as a source of anything, tells pretty much everything about it.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?


What's there to explain?  He's a mentally ill Jew hater.


----------



## georgephillip

Bloodrock44 said:


> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?


*I'm less obsessed with Jews than with your spiritual (SS) brethren:*

"The first sympathy goes to the Maidan rebels. (Maidan is an Arab word meaning town square. Curious how it travelled to Kiev. Probably via Istanbul.)

"They want to join the West, enjoy independence and democracy. Whats wrong with that?

"Nothing, except that they have dubious bedfellows. 

"Neo-Nazis in their copycat Nazi uniforms, giving the Hitler salute and mouthing anti-Semitic slogans, are not very attractive. 

"The encouragement they receive from Western allies, including the odious neocons, is off-putting.

On the other side, Vladimir Putin is also not very prepossessing. Its the old Russian imperialism all over again."

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## georgephillip

toastman said:


> What exactly are you trying to tell us George??
> 
> Obviously it has something to do with the Jews being evil and whatnot, but I don't really understand the point of this thread ..


*While some Jews have proven themselves capable of "evil," the overwhelming majority of Jews in Ukraine are at risk today in ways similar to a hundred years ago:*

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

"Ukraine.

"It was like the shots that rang out in Sarajevo a hundred years ago.

"The international tranquility was suddenly shattered. The possibility of a major war was in the air.

"Netanyahus visit disappeared from the news. Obama, occupied with a historic crisis, just wanted to get rid of him as quickly as possible. Instead of the severe admonition of the Israeli leader, he got away with some hollow compliments. All the wonderful speeches Netanyahu had prepared were left unspeeched. Even his usual triumphant speech at AIPAC evoked no interest.

All because of the upheaval in Kiev."

*That upheaval was consummated on February 20th when Neo-Nazi snipers murdered police and opposition supporters alike.

Based on past history, it will be Ukraine's Jews who pay the biggest price.*

Eastern Ukraine synagogue hit by firebombs | Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> My in-laws went through the Holocaust and the Ukrainians were more than happy to comply with the Nazis.
> Undoubtedly, the vast differences in education and culture caused jealousy and hatred towards Jews.


*Many of those Ukrainians who saw Nazis as liberators did so because Stalin deliberately starved millions of Ukrainians to death:*

*Uri Avnery:*

"In my lifetime, Stalin murdered millions of Ukrainians by deliberate starvation. 

"As a result, most Ukrainians welcomed the German Wehrmacht in 1941 as liberators. It could have been the beginning of a beautiful friendship, but unfortunately Hitler was determined to eradicate the Ukrainian 'Untermenschen', in order to integrate the Ukraine into the German Lebensraum."

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## georgephillip

Lipush said:


> George the hater taking insane Uri Avnery as a source of anything, tells pretty much everything about it.


*You definitely deserve your leader:*

"BINYAMIN NETANYAHU is very good at making speeches, especially to Jews, neocons and such, who jump up and applaud wildly at everything he says, including that tomorrow the sun will rise in the west.

"The question is: is he good at anything else?

"HIS FATHER, an ultra-ultra-Rightist, once said about him that he is quite unfit to be prime minister, but that he could be a good foreign minister. What he meant was that Binyamin does not have the depth of understanding needed to guide the nation, but that he is good at selling any policy decided upon by a real leader.

"(Reminding us of the characterization of Abba Eban by David Ben-Gurion: 'He is very good at explaining, but you must tell him what to explain.')

"This week Netanyahu was summoned to Washington..."

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Roudy

George's brethren:

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage






George's IslamoNazi brethren praying: 






Hey George remember this brethren?






Do you have this picture of your IslamoNazi Brethern best friends of Hitler, in your living room?






And here is the flag of IslamoNazism. Comrade in arms?






Oh well, the apple doesn't fall from the tree, does it?


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> George's brethren:
> 
> Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George's IslamoNazi brethren praying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey George remember this brethren?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have this picture of your IslamoNazi Brethern best friends of Hitler, in your living room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the flag of IslamoNazism. Comrade in arms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, the apple doesn't fall from the tree, does it?



Another thing we have to remember, Roudy, is that many of these Ukrainians and others who have emigrated here to America are doing much, much better than native-born Americans who are living in one-room susidizefd apartments.  I think we realize by now that some people need a scapegoat in their lives because of their inability to get ahead; and since the Jews are small in number, they are chosen as the scapegoats.


----------



## georgephillip

Roudy said:


> George's brethren:
> 
> Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George's IslamoNazi brethren praying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey George remember this brethren?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have this picture of your IslamoNazi Brethern best friends of Hitler, in your living room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the flag of IslamoNazism. Comrade in arms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, the apple doesn't fall from the tree, does it?


*Try to stay on topic, Nutcase:*

"As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms.

"Cossack Hetman (leader) Bohdan Khmelnytsky, who liberated Ukraine from the Polish yoke, and who is considered by Ukrainians as the father of their nation, was one of the worst mass-murderers in Jewish history. 

"Symon Petliura, who led the Ukrainian war against the Bolsheviks after World War I, was assassinated by a Jewish avenger.

"Some elderly Jewish immigrants in Israel must find it hard to decide whom to hate more, the Ukrainians or the Russians (or the Poles, for that matter.)

"PEOPLE AROUND the world find it also hard to choose sides.

"The usual Cold-War zealots have it easy  they either hate the Americans or the Russians, out of habit.

"As for me, the more I try to study the situation, the more unsure I become. 

"This is not a black-or-white situation.

"The first sympathy goes to the Maidan rebels. (Maidan is an Arab word meaning town square. Curious how it travelled to Kiev. Probably via Istanbul.)

"They want to join the West, enjoy independence and democracy. 

"Whats wrong with that?

"Nothing, except that they have dubious bedfellows. 

"Neo-Nazis in their copycat Nazi uniforms, giving the Hitler salute and mouthing anti-Semitic slogans, are not very attractive. *The encouragement they receive from Western allies, including the odious neocons, is off-putting.*"

*Whose dog are you backing in Ukraine, Neo-Con?*

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> George's brethren:
> 
> Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George's IslamoNazi brethren praying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey George remember this brethren?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have this picture of your IslamoNazi Brethern best friends of Hitler, in your living room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the flag of IslamoNazism. Comrade in arms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, the apple doesn't fall from the tree, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Try to stay on topic, Nutcase:*
> 
> "As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms.
> 
> "Cossack Hetman (leader) Bohdan Khmelnytsky, who liberated Ukraine from the Polish yoke, and who is considered by Ukrainians as the father of their nation, was one of the worst mass-murderers in Jewish history.
> 
> "Symon Petliura, who led the Ukrainian war against the Bolsheviks after World War I, was assassinated by a Jewish avenger.
> 
> "Some elderly Jewish immigrants in Israel must find it hard to decide whom to hate more, the Ukrainians or the Russians (or the Poles, for that matter.)
> 
> "PEOPLE AROUND the world find it also hard to choose sides.
> 
> "The usual Cold-War zealots have it easy  they either hate the Americans or the Russians, out of habit.
> 
> "As for me, the more I try to study the situation, the more unsure I become.
> 
> "This is not a black-or-white situation.
> 
> "The first sympathy goes to the Maidan rebels. (Maidan is an Arab word meaning town square. Curious how it travelled to Kiev. Probably via Istanbul.)
> 
> "They want to join the West, enjoy independence and democracy.
> 
> "Whats wrong with that?
> 
> "Nothing, except that they have dubious bedfellows.
> 
> "Neo-Nazis in their copycat Nazi uniforms, giving the Hitler salute and mouthing anti-Semitic slogans, are not very attractive. *The encouragement they receive from Western allies, including the odious neocons, is off-putting.*"
> 
> *Whose dog are you backing in Ukraine, Neo-Con?*
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...


Before you call another poster a "nutcase," perhaps you should tell the readers why you originally posted the Leftist Jew's article on the Middle East forum. especially when you have had nothing to say on that forum about all the innocent people being murdered in Middle East countries.  Apparently those 100,000 plus dead in Syria are nothing to you because you can't blame their deaths on the Jews.


----------



## Roudy

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> George's brethren:
> 
> Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George's IslamoNazi brethren praying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey George remember this brethren?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have this picture of your IslamoNazi Brethern best friends of Hitler, in your living room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the flag of IslamoNazism. Comrade in arms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, the apple doesn't fall from the tree, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Try to stay on topic, Nutcase:*
> 
> "As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms.
> 
> "Cossack Hetman (leader) Bohdan Khmelnytsky, who liberated Ukraine from the Polish yoke, and who is considered by Ukrainians as the father of their nation, was one of the worst mass-murderers in Jewish history.
> 
> "Symon Petliura, who led the Ukrainian war against the Bolsheviks after World War I, was assassinated by a Jewish avenger.
> 
> "Some elderly Jewish immigrants in Israel must find it hard to decide whom to hate more, the Ukrainians or the Russians (or the Poles, for that matter.)
> 
> "PEOPLE AROUND the world find it also hard to choose sides.
> 
> "The usual Cold-War zealots have it easy &#8211; they either hate the Americans or the Russians, out of habit.
> 
> "As for me, the more I try to study the situation, the more unsure I become.
> 
> "This is not a black-or-white situation.
> 
> "The first sympathy goes to the Maidan rebels. (Maidan is an Arab word meaning town square. Curious how it travelled to Kiev. Probably via Istanbul.)
> 
> "They want to join the West, enjoy independence and democracy.
> 
> "What&#8217;s wrong with that?
> 
> "Nothing, except that they have dubious bedfellows.
> 
> "Neo-Nazis in their copycat Nazi uniforms, giving the Hitler salute and mouthing anti-Semitic slogans, are not very attractive. *The encouragement they receive from Western allies, including the odious neocons, is off-putting.*"
> 
> *Whose dog are you backing in Ukraine, Neo-Con?*
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...

I'm not the one that mentioned the following stupid comment, being totally ignorant of history and Muslim ties to nazis. 



> I'm less obsessed with Jews than with your spiritual (SS) brethren:



Having a hard time dealing with it?  Good.


----------



## georgephillip

"Zionist factions competed for the honor of allying to Hitler. 

"By 1940-41, the 'Stern Gang,' among them Yitzhak Shamir, later Prime Minister of Israel, presented the Nazis with the 'Fundamental Features of the Proposal of the National Military Organization in Palestine (Irgun Zvai Leumi) Concerning the Solution of the Jewish Question in Europe and the *Participation of the NMO in the War on the Side of Germany*.'

"Avraham Stern and his followers announced that

The NMO, which is well-acquainted with the goodwill of the German Reich government and its authorities towards Zionist activity inside Germany and towards Zionist emigration plans, is of the opinion that..."

*Sieg Heil, Shamir*

51 Documents » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## editec

georgephillip said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm less obsessed with Jews than with your spiritual (SS) brethren:*
> 
> "The first sympathy goes to the Maidan rebels. (Maidan is an Arab word meaning town square. Curious how it travelled to Kiev. Probably via Istanbul.)
> 
> "They want to join the West, enjoy independence and democracy. Whats wrong with that?
> 
> "Nothing, except that they have dubious bedfellows.
> 
> "Neo-Nazis in their copycat Nazi uniforms, giving the Hitler salute and mouthing anti-Semitic slogans, are not very attractive.
> 
> "The encouragement they receive from Western allies, including the odious neocons, is off-putting.
> 
> On the other side, Vladimir Putin is also not very prepossessing. Its the old Russian imperialism all over again."
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...



I confess that I too cannot find a side to root for in this conflict.

I have no faith that the people currently seeking control over the Ukraine are truly interested in the well being of the Ukrainian people.

Likewise I have no confidence that PUTIN's interest is protecting the Russians who live in Ukraine, either.

*I think this is, as most conflicts are, a battle for resources and power by totalitarians.*

Now some people believe that the WEST is controlled by the ZOG government (meaning some combination of Americo-Anglo-Zionists.)

I have no insider infor to determine who are the MASTERS but I believe the evidence of the MASTERS existence is found in every conflict we've find ourselves involved with for the last century or so.

In nearly every case the USA's involvement does not serve this Republic in any direct and obvious way.

Serving international corporations (that may or may not have Americans as customers)  is not in my opinion, the same thing as serving this Republic.


----------



## Roudy

georgephillip said:


> "Zionist factions competed for the honor of allying to Hitler.
> 
> "By 1940-41, the 'Stern Gang,' among them Yitzhak Shamir, later Prime Minister of Israel, presented the Nazis with the 'Fundamental Features of the Proposal of the National Military Organization in Palestine (Irgun Zvai Leumi) Concerning the Solution of the Jewish Question in Europe and the *Participation of the NMO in the War on the Side of Germany*.'
> 
> "Avraham Stern and his followers announced that
> 
> The NMO, which is well-acquainted with the goodwill of the German Reich government and its authorities towards Zionist activity inside Germany and towards Zionist emigration plans, is of the opinion that..."
> 
> *Sieg Heil, Shamir*
> 
> 51 Documents » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


Poor George the curious monkey. He thinks Jews giving up their citizenship and escaping with only their lives from the nazi death camps is considered the same as the what the Muslims did during WWII.  Pathetic.


----------



## Roudy

There is no confusion which side to take here. Russia has invaded a sovereign nation, even after it agreed to not do that in writing, in exchange for Ukraine giving up its nukes. 

Sure, have Ukraine, Russia, Germany, Austria, Poland, Japan, and many other nations had demons in their past?  Yes. Do all of them need to get invaded because if it? 

There is no evidence of  "Neo Nazis in Ukraine" or Russians being attacked by Ukrainians. These are all lies perpetrated by the Russians to justify an invasion of another country.  Plain and simple. 

What if anything can and should the US do about it?  Not too many options at this point, had we not had a president who projected weakness and indecision throughout the world, the last 6 years.  Russia just saw an opening and opportunity and made its move. No nation is afraid of the US at this point. All of America's enemies, N. Korea, Iran, China etc. are going to make their big moves in the next year or two.  War is in the forecast, unfortunately.


----------



## georgephillip

editec said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm less obsessed with Jews than with your spiritual (SS) brethren:*
> 
> "The first sympathy goes to the Maidan rebels. (Maidan is an Arab word meaning town square. Curious how it travelled to Kiev. Probably via Istanbul.)
> 
> "They want to join the West, enjoy independence and democracy. Whats wrong with that?
> 
> "Nothing, except that they have dubious bedfellows.
> 
> "Neo-Nazis in their copycat Nazi uniforms, giving the Hitler salute and mouthing anti-Semitic slogans, are not very attractive.
> 
> "The encouragement they receive from Western allies, including the odious neocons, is off-putting.
> 
> On the other side, Vladimir Putin is also not very prepossessing. Its the old Russian imperialism all over again."
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I confess that I too cannot find a side to root for in this conflict.
> 
> I have no faith that the people currently seeking control over the Ukraine are truly interested in the well being of the Ukrainian people.
> 
> Likewise I have no confidence that PUTIN's interest is protecting the Russians who live in Ukraine, either.
> 
> *I think this is, as most conflicts are, a battle for resources and power by totalitarians.*
> 
> Now some people believe that the WEST is controlled by the ZOG government (meaning some combination of Americo-Anglo-Zionists.)
> 
> I have no insider infor to determine who are the MASTERS but I believe the evidence of the MASTERS existence is found in every conflict we've find ourselves involved with for the last century or so.
> 
> In nearly every case the USA's involvement does not serve this Republic in any direct and obvious way.
> 
> Serving international corporations (that may or may not have Americans as customers)  is not in my opinion, the same thing as serving this Republic.
Click to expand...

Ukraine is between Russia and a Hard Place.
Apparently, a majority of Ukrainian oligarchs feel they'll be more successful at looting their population with the IMF controlling the loans than with Putin. Authoritarians from DC to Damascus are celebrating, but it's hard to imagine Russian nationalists tolerating a US-inspired coup on their western borders.


----------



## Roudy

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you trying to tell us George??
> 
> Obviously it has something to do with the Jews being evil and whatnot, but I don't really understand the point of this thread ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That upheaval was consummated on February 20th when Neo-Nazi snipers murdered police and opposition supporters alike.
> 
> Based on past history, it will be Ukraine's Jews who pay the biggest price.*
> 
> Eastern Ukraine synagogue hit by firebombs | Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate your "concern."
> Historically, whenever a spasm occurs in Europe the Jews are targeted, often by all sides of the conflict.
> Once home to 2.7 million Jews, Ukraine's Jewish population has dwindled to about 65,000 ... hardly enough to warrant the building of ovens or even enough for a good bonfire.
> Sorry.
Click to expand...

Doesn't means Islamist like George can't have their dreams of another Holocaust. 

Oh what am I saying. I forgot, the holocaust was fake. Right Georgie Porgy puddin' pie?  LOL


----------



## georgephillip

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you trying to tell us George??
> 
> Obviously it has something to do with the Jews being evil and whatnot, but I don't really understand the point of this thread ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That upheaval was consummated on February 20th when Neo-Nazi snipers murdered police and opposition supporters alike.
> 
> Based on past history, it will be Ukraine's Jews who pay the biggest price.*
> 
> Eastern Ukraine synagogue hit by firebombs | Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate your "concern."
> Historically, whenever a spasm occurs in Europe the Jews are targeted, often by all sides of the conflict.
> Once home to 2.7 million Jews, Ukraine's Jewish population has dwindled to about 65,000 ... hardly enough to warrant the building of ovens or even enough for a good bonfire.
> Sorry.
Click to expand...

*Yes; you are:*

"Ukraine has a Jewish population of 360,000 to 400,000 people, with about a quarter of the countrys Jews living in Kiev, according to the European Jewish Congress. The Jewish Agency put the figure at 200,000."

Eastern Ukraine synagogue hit by firebombs | Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## Roudy

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That upheaval was consummated on February 20th when Neo-Nazi snipers murdered police and opposition supporters alike.
> 
> Based on past history, it will be Ukraine's Jews who pay the biggest price.*
> 
> Eastern Ukraine synagogue hit by firebombs | Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your "concern."
> Historically, whenever a spasm occurs in Europe the Jews are targeted, often by all sides of the conflict.
> Once home to 2.7 million Jews, Ukraine's Jewish population has dwindled to about 65,000 ... hardly enough to warrant the building of ovens or even enough for a good bonfire.
> Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes; you are:*
> 
> "Ukraine has a Jewish population of 360,000 to 400,000 people, with about a quarter of the countrys Jews living in Kiev, according to the European Jewish Congress. The Jewish Agency put the figure at 200,000."
> 
> Eastern Ukraine synagogue hit by firebombs | Jewish Telegraphic Agency
Click to expand...

What's your point George? Other than trying to prove that you're just a sick anti Semite.  Let us know when you have one.


----------



## SAYIT

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That upheaval was consummated on February 20th when Neo-Nazi snipers murdered police and opposition supporters alike.
> 
> Based on past history, it will be Ukraine's Jews who pay the biggest price.*
> 
> Eastern Ukraine synagogue hit by firebombs | Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your "concern."
> Historically, whenever a spasm occurs in Europe the Jews are targeted, often by all sides of the conflict.
> Once home to 2.7 million Jews, Ukraine's Jewish population has dwindled to about 65,000 ... hardly enough to warrant the building of ovens or even enough for a good bonfire.
> Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes; you are:*
> 
> "Ukraine has a Jewish population of 360,000 to 400,000 people, with about a quarter of the countrys Jews living in Kiev, according to the European Jewish Congress. The Jewish Agency put the figure at 200,000."
> 
> Eastern Ukraine synagogue hit by firebombs | Jewish Telegraphic Agency
Click to expand...


You say potato, I say tomato:

Rank Country Population % of Jewry (2012) 

Israel - 5,901,100 
United States - 5,425,000 
France - 480,000 
Canada - 375,000 
U.K. - 291,000 
Russia - 194,000 
Argentina - 181,800 
Germany - 119,000 
Australia - 112,000 
Brazil - 95,300 
Ukraine - 70,200 
South Africa - 67,000 

Jewish Population of the World | Jewish Virtual Library


----------



## georgephillip

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your "concern."
> Historically, whenever a spasm occurs in Europe the Jews are targeted, often by all sides of the conflict.
> Once home to 2.7 million Jews, Ukraine's Jewish population has dwindled to about 65,000 ... hardly enough to warrant the building of ovens or even enough for a good bonfire.
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes; you are:*
> 
> "Ukraine has a Jewish population of 360,000 to 400,000 people, with about a quarter of the countrys Jews living in Kiev, according to the European Jewish Congress. The Jewish Agency put the figure at 200,000."
> 
> Eastern Ukraine synagogue hit by firebombs | Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say potato, I say tomato:
> 
> Rank Country Population % of Jewry (2012)
> 
> Israel - 5,901,100
> United States - 5,425,000
> France - 480,000
> Canada - 375,000
> U.K. - 291,000
> Russia - 194,000
> Argentina - 181,800
> Germany - 119,000
> Australia - 112,000
> Brazil - 95,300
> Ukraine - 70,200
> South Africa - 67,000
> 
> Jewish Population of the World | Jewish Virtual Library
Click to expand...

*There appears to be wide disagreement over how many Jews are currently living in Ukraine:*

"During the 1990s, some 266,300 Ukrainian Jews emigrated to Israel as part of a wave of mass emigration of Jews from the former Soviet Union to Israel in the 1990s.[72] The 2001 Ukrainian Census counted 106,600 Jews living in Ukraine[73] (the number of Jews also dropped due to a negative birthrate[72]). 

"According to the Public Diplomacy and Diaspora Affairs Minister of Israel, early 2012 there were 250,000 Jews in Ukraine, half of them living in Kiev.[3]

"By 1999 there were various Ukrainian Jewish organizations who disputed each other's legitimacy."

*Maybe there's no common definition of "Jew"?*

History of the Jews in Ukraine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your "concern."
> Historically, whenever a spasm occurs in Europe the Jews are targeted, often by all sides of the conflict.
> Once home to 2.7 million Jews, Ukraine's Jewish population has dwindled to about 65,000 ... hardly enough to warrant the building of ovens or even enough for a good bonfire.
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes; you are:*
> 
> "Ukraine has a Jewish population of 360,000 to 400,000 people, with about a quarter of the countrys Jews living in Kiev, according to the European Jewish Congress. The Jewish Agency put the figure at 200,000."
> 
> Eastern Ukraine synagogue hit by firebombs | Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point George? Other than trying to prove that you're just a sick anti Semite.  Let us know when you have one.
Click to expand...


Of course, Mr. George is a two-bit anti-Semite who uses the Jews as his scapegoat.  He would have not hesitated to be a guard in a concentration camp where he cracked his whip and yelled "Mach Schnell, Juden" all day long.  Perhaps Mr. George should ask some of the Ukrainians in his own town (of which there are many) how they (unlike him) are able to live in nice homes in nice neighborhoods.  Those like Mr. George always need a scapegoat in their lives, and their scapegoat is always the group which has a small population in the world.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Roudy said:


> There is no confusion which side to take here. Russia has invaded a sovereign nation, even after it agreed to not do that in writing, in exchange for Ukraine giving up its nukes.
> 
> Sure, have Ukraine, Russia, Germany, Austria, Poland, Japan, and many other nations had demons in their past?  Yes. Do all of them need to get invaded because if it?
> 
> There is no evidence of  "Neo Nazis in Ukraine" or Russians being attacked by Ukrainians. These are all lies perpetrated by the Russians to justify an invasion of another country.  Plain and simple.
> 
> What if anything can and should the US do about it?  Not too many options at this point, had we not had a president who projected weakness and indecision throughout the world, the last 6 years.  Russia just saw an opening and opportunity and made its move. No nation is afraid of the US at this point. All of America's enemies, N. Korea, Iran, China etc. are going to make their big moves in the next year or two.  War is in the forecast, unfortunately.




Excellent answer.  I agree with you, Roudy.


----------



## georgephillip

"WHERE WILL this leave Netanyahu?

"He has gained some months or years without any movement toward peace, and in the meantime can continue with the occupation and build settlements at a frantic pace.

"That is the traditional Zionist strategy. 

"*Time is everything*. 

"Every postponement provides opportunities to create more facts on the ground.

"Netanyahus prayers have been answered. 

"God bless Putin."

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "WHERE WILL this leave Netanyahu?
> 
> "He has gained some months or years without any movement toward peace, and in the meantime can continue with the occupation and build settlements at a frantic pace.
> 
> "That is the traditional Zionist strategy.
> 
> "*Time is everything*.
> 
> "Every postponement provides opportunities to create more facts on the ground.
> 
> "Netanyahus prayers have been answered.
> 
> "God bless Putin."
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names




Instead of showing us all the time how eagerly you are awaiting to be a Dhimmi by your constantly trying to blame everything on your favorite scapegoats, why not find some articles for us which leaves out the Jews and Israel, and start looking at the crisis from another slant.  Perhaps the author of this article is right when it comes to what is happening in the Ukraine.  So many ethnic Russian men were killed during World War II, during the Communist years with all the shortages I doubt couples were wanting large families, and even now women in Russia are not having many children.  Spread yourself a little wider, Mr. George, instead of always depending on your anti-Semitic sites.

Asia Times Online :: More sitcom than CENTCOM


----------



## georgephillip

"I am an American and a hawk who wants America to be the world's dominant superpower. Whatever our errors, we are the only nation in the world capable of altruism. 

"We hawks had a mandate after September 11, 2011, such as no-one had in America since Pearl Harbor, and we misplayed hand after hand until our chips are nearly gone. 

"If we fail to understand the underlying trends that drive events and the motivations of the main actors, we will be out of the game entirely. 

What should we have done in Ukraine? 

"As I wrote on February 20, the West had the opportunity to promote a constitutional referendum including the option of partition. 

"If Russian speakers in Crimea or the Donbas region preferred affiliation with Russia, so be it. Ukraine's constitution was in ruins before the Russians moved in. 

"The odious Viktor Yanukovich beat the 'Gas Princess' Yulia Timoshenko in a reasonably fair election in 2010, and proceeded to abuse his presidential powers. 

"When the Maidan Square demonstrators chased him out, Ukraine's parliament voted unanimously to dismiss him. The absence of a single 'nay' recalls Soviet-era majorities."

Asia Times Online :: More sitcom than CENTCOM


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "I am an American and a hawk who wants America to be the world's dominant superpower. Whatever our errors, we are the only nation in the world capable of altruism.
> 
> "We hawks had a mandate after September 11, 2011, such as no-one had in America since Pearl Harbor, and we misplayed hand after hand until our chips are nearly gone.
> 
> "If we fail to understand the underlying trends that drive events and the motivations of the main actors, we will be out of the game entirely.
> 
> What should we have done in Ukraine?
> 
> "As I wrote on February 20, the West had the opportunity to promote a constitutional referendum including the option of partition.
> 
> "If Russian speakers in Crimea or the Donbas region preferred affiliation with Russia, so be it. Ukraine's constitution was in ruins before the Russians moved in.
> 
> "The odious Viktor Yanukovich beat the 'Gas Princess' Yulia Timoshenko in a reasonably fair election in 2010, and proceeded to abuse his presidential powers.
> 
> "When the Maidan Square demonstrators chased him out, Ukraine's parliament voted unanimously to dismiss him. The absence of a single 'nay' recalls Soviet-era majorities."
> 
> Asia Times Online :: More sitcom than CENTCOM



Since Mr. George can't stand this country, I wonder if he can tell us why people from all over the world are clamoring to be allowed to come to America and eventually become citizens.  They would be most happy to trade places with Mr. George, and he can go live in their old country.  By the way, Mr. Georgie, instead of just picking out parts of this man's article that shows that you can't stand this country, what have you to say regarding his statement about population.  I can see his point; and what makes this country great, is that we are basically a country of "mutts" whose ancestors (and even new arrivals) come from all over the world.  Perhaps Mr. George can interview some of the Ukrainians in his own area and ask them why they emigrated from the Ukraine.  He can also go to the San Gabriel Valley and ask the Asians why they left their country of origin to come to America.  Maybe after hearing from these different groups, he will appreciate America more.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I am an American and a hawk who wants America to be the world's dominant superpower. Whatever our errors, we are the only nation in the world capable of altruism.
> 
> "We hawks had a mandate after September 11, 2011, such as no-one had in America since Pearl Harbor, and we misplayed hand after hand until our chips are nearly gone.
> 
> "If we fail to understand the underlying trends that drive events and the motivations of the main actors, we will be out of the game entirely.
> 
> What should we have done in Ukraine?
> 
> "As I wrote on February 20, the West had the opportunity to promote a constitutional referendum including the option of partition.
> 
> "If Russian speakers in Crimea or the Donbas region preferred affiliation with Russia, so be it. Ukraine's constitution was in ruins before the Russians moved in.
> 
> "The odious Viktor Yanukovich beat the 'Gas Princess' Yulia Timoshenko in a reasonably fair election in 2010, and proceeded to abuse his presidential powers.
> 
> "When the Maidan Square demonstrators chased him out, Ukraine's parliament voted unanimously to dismiss him. The absence of a single 'nay' recalls Soviet-era majorities."
> 
> Asia Times Online :: More sitcom than CENTCOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Mr. George can't stand this country, I wonder if he can tell us why people from all over the world are clamoring to be allowed to come to America and eventually become citizens.  They would be most happy to trade places with Mr. George, and he can go live in their old country.  By the way, Mr. Georgie, instead of just picking out parts of this man's article that shows that you can't stand this country, what have you to say regarding his statement about population.  I can see his point; and what makes this country great, is that we are basically a country of "mutts" whose ancestors (and even new arrivals) come from all over the world.  Perhaps Mr. George can interview some of the Ukrainians in his own area and ask them why they emigrated from the Ukraine.  He can also go to the San Gabriel Valley and ask the Asians why they left their country of origin to come to America.  Maybe after hearing from these different groups, he will appreciate America more.
Click to expand...

*Hasbara Sally Sieg Heils for Svoboda*

"Oleksandr Sych, one of three vice prime ministers, is a member of the controversial Svoboda party, whose leader charged that Ukraine was being controlled by a 'Muscovite-Jewish mafia' before last month's revolution. 

"Members of Svoboda also run the agriculture and environment ministries. Last year, the World Jewish Congress called on the European Union to consider banning what it considered neo-Nazi parties, including Svoboda."

*Americans from the San Gabriel Valley to the South Coast  know that fascists like Sieg Heil Sally selectively endorse ethnic cleansing whenever the right ethnic groups have their land and water rights stolen by force of arms.*

National View: Ukraine's test from within | SouthCoastToday.com


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I am an American and a hawk who wants America to be the world's dominant superpower. Whatever our errors, we are the only nation in the world capable of altruism.
> 
> "We hawks had a mandate after September 11, 2011, such as no-one had in America since Pearl Harbor, and we misplayed hand after hand until our chips are nearly gone.
> 
> "If we fail to understand the underlying trends that drive events and the motivations of the main actors, we will be out of the game entirely.
> 
> What should we have done in Ukraine?
> 
> "As I wrote on February 20, the West had the opportunity to promote a constitutional referendum including the option of partition.
> 
> "If Russian speakers in Crimea or the Donbas region preferred affiliation with Russia, so be it. Ukraine's constitution was in ruins before the Russians moved in.
> 
> "The odious Viktor Yanukovich beat the 'Gas Princess' Yulia Timoshenko in a reasonably fair election in 2010, and proceeded to abuse his presidential powers.
> 
> "When the Maidan Square demonstrators chased him out, Ukraine's parliament voted unanimously to dismiss him. The absence of a single 'nay' recalls Soviet-era majorities."
> 
> Asia Times Online :: More sitcom than CENTCOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Mr. George can't stand this country, I wonder if he can tell us why people from all over the world are clamoring to be allowed to come to America and eventually become citizens.  They would be most happy to trade places with Mr. George, and he can go live in their old country.  By the way, Mr. Georgie, instead of just picking out parts of this man's article that shows that you can't stand this country, what have you to say regarding his statement about population.  I can see his point; and what makes this country great, is that we are basically a country of "mutts" whose ancestors (and even new arrivals) come from all over the world.  Perhaps Mr. George can interview some of the Ukrainians in his own area and ask them why they emigrated from the Ukraine.  He can also go to the San Gabriel Valley and ask the Asians why they left their country of origin to come to America.  Maybe after hearing from these different groups, he will appreciate America more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hasbara Sally Sieg Heils for Svoboda*
> 
> "Oleksandr Sych, one of three vice prime ministers, is a member of the controversial Svoboda party, whose leader charged that Ukraine was being controlled by a 'Muscovite-Jewish mafia' before last month's revolution.
> 
> "Members of Svoboda also run the agriculture and environment ministries. Last year, the World Jewish Congress called on the European Union to consider banning what it considered neo-Nazi parties, including Svoboda."
> 
> *Americans from the San Gabriel Valley to the South Coast  know that fascists like Sieg Heil Sally selectively endorse ethnic cleansing whenever the right ethnic groups have their land and water rights stolen by force of arms.*
> 
> National View: Ukraine's test from within | SouthCoastToday.com
Click to expand...



I think many of the readers can figure out your animosity toward the Jews and Israel, Mr. George.  However, the crisis in the Ukraine is not all about the Jews.  Now what did you think of the explanation given by the author of that article regarding population?  Do you think he has something there or not?  Naturally there are those Ukrainians who will blame everything on the Jews as we can see from Mr. George's article.  Their ancestors were the ones who committed the pogroms against the Ukrainian Jews.  Yes, Mr. George, you should only live as nice as the Asians and Ukrainians in Southern California.  They don't need a scapegoat in their lives and don't depend on the government to help them with housing.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Mr. George can't stand this country, I wonder if he can tell us why people from all over the world are clamoring to be allowed to come to America and eventually become citizens.  They would be most happy to trade places with Mr. George, and he can go live in their old country.  By the way, Mr. Georgie, instead of just picking out parts of this man's article that shows that you can't stand this country, what have you to say regarding his statement about population.  I can see his point; and what makes this country great, is that we are basically a country of "mutts" whose ancestors (and even new arrivals) come from all over the world.  Perhaps Mr. George can interview some of the Ukrainians in his own area and ask them why they emigrated from the Ukraine.  He can also go to the San Gabriel Valley and ask the Asians why they left their country of origin to come to America.  Maybe after hearing from these different groups, he will appreciate America more.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hasbara Sally Sieg Heils for Svoboda*
> 
> "Oleksandr Sych, one of three vice prime ministers, is a member of the controversial Svoboda party, whose leader charged that Ukraine was being controlled by a 'Muscovite-Jewish mafia' before last month's revolution.
> 
> "Members of Svoboda also run the agriculture and environment ministries. Last year, the World Jewish Congress called on the European Union to consider banning what it considered neo-Nazi parties, including Svoboda."
> 
> *Americans from the San Gabriel Valley to the South Coast  know that fascists like Sieg Heil Sally selectively endorse ethnic cleansing whenever the right ethnic groups have their land and water rights stolen by force of arms.*
> 
> National View: Ukraine's test from within | SouthCoastToday.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think many of the readers can figure out your animosity toward the Jews and Israel, Mr. George.  However, the crisis in the Ukraine is not all about the Jews.  Now what did you think of the explanation given by the author of that article regarding population?  Do you think he has something there or not?  Naturally there are those Ukrainians who will blame everything on the Jews as we can see from Mr. George's article.  Their ancestors were the ones who committed the pogroms against the Ukrainian Jews.  Yes, Mr. George, you should only live as nice as the Asians and Ukrainians in Southern California.  They don't need a scapegoat in their lives and don't depend on the government to help them with housing.
Click to expand...

*You should learn to stay on topic, Hasbara Sally:*

"The ADL doesnt address the fact that former Israeli soldiers fought alongside with known neo-Nazi militants who now claim to reject antisemitism. This sends the paradoxical message that neo-Nazism is somehow acceptable. 

"It is worth noting that the US media as well as the ADL refrain from using the terms 'neo-Nazi' , neo-fascist and 'extremist'. 

"Instead of condemning this abnormal alliance, the ADL sees a glimmer of hope in the 'promises of Right Sector and Spilna Sprava', groups which the Israeli media itself qualified as 'fascist and neo-Nazi'.

"Along with similar fascist and neo-Nazi groups such as Spilna Sprava (Common Cause) and Afgantsy (a coalition of veterans from the Soviet war in Afghanistan), Pravy Sektor has played a key role both in seizing government buildings and providing security for the sprawling protest camps against riot police.  (Ari Soffer, Ukraine: Neo-Nazi Militia Leader Threatens Civil War, Arutz Sheva, February 5, 2014)

"Israels Haaretz also reported that members of Svoboda and Pravy Sektor, were 'flying flags with neo-Nazi symbols' and were 'distributing freshly translated editions of Mein Kampf and the Protocols of the Elders of Zion in Independence Square.' (Anshel Pfeffer, The new dilemma for Jews in Ukraine, February 25, 2014)"

?Democratization? and Anti-Semitism in Ukraine: When Neo-Nazi Symbols become ?The New Normal? | Global Research


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hasbara Sally Sieg Heils for Svoboda*
> 
> "Oleksandr Sych, one of three vice prime ministers, is a member of the controversial Svoboda party, whose leader charged that Ukraine was being controlled by a 'Muscovite-Jewish mafia' before last month's revolution.
> 
> "Members of Svoboda also run the agriculture and environment ministries. Last year, the World Jewish Congress called on the European Union to consider banning what it considered neo-Nazi parties, including Svoboda."
> 
> *Americans from the San Gabriel Valley to the South Coast  know that fascists like Sieg Heil Sally selectively endorse ethnic cleansing whenever the right ethnic groups have their land and water rights stolen by force of arms.*
> 
> National View: Ukraine's test from within | SouthCoastToday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think many of the readers can figure out your animosity toward the Jews and Israel, Mr. George.  However, the crisis in the Ukraine is not all about the Jews.  Now what did you think of the explanation given by the author of that article regarding population?  Do you think he has something there or not?  Naturally there are those Ukrainians who will blame everything on the Jews as we can see from Mr. George's article.  Their ancestors were the ones who committed the pogroms against the Ukrainian Jews.  Yes, Mr. George, you should only live as nice as the Asians and Ukrainians in Southern California.  They don't need a scapegoat in their lives and don't depend on the government to help them with housing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You should learn to stay on topic, Hasbara Sally:*
> 
> "The ADL doesnt address the fact that former Israeli soldiers fought alongside with known neo-Nazi militants who now claim to reject antisemitism. This sends the paradoxical message that neo-Nazism is somehow acceptable.
> 
> "It is worth noting that the US media as well as the ADL refrain from using the terms 'neo-Nazi' , neo-fascist and 'extremist'.
> 
> "Instead of condemning this abnormal alliance, the ADL sees a glimmer of hope in the 'promises of Right Sector and Spilna Sprava', groups which the Israeli media itself qualified as 'fascist and neo-Nazi'.
> 
> "Along with similar fascist and neo-Nazi groups such as Spilna Sprava (Common Cause) and Afgantsy (a coalition of veterans from the Soviet war in Afghanistan), Pravy Sektor has played a key role both in seizing government buildings and providing security for the sprawling protest camps against riot police.  (Ari Soffer, Ukraine: Neo-Nazi Militia Leader Threatens Civil War, Arutz Sheva, February 5, 2014)
> 
> "Israels Haaretz also reported that members of Svoboda and Pravy Sektor, were 'flying flags with neo-Nazi symbols' and were 'distributing freshly translated editions of Mein Kampf and the Protocols of the Elders of Zion in Independence Square.' (Anshel Pfeffer, The new dilemma for Jews in Ukraine, February 25, 2014)"
> 
> ?Democratization? and Anti-Semitism in Ukraine: When Neo-Nazi Symbols become ?The New Normal? | Global Research
Click to expand...


Listen, Mr. George, knowing your animosity toward the Jews (given your desperate need for a scapegoat) and your loads of propaganda sites where you find articles written by anti-Semites and leftist Jews, it is no surprise that you are trying to blame the crises in the Ukraine on the Jews.  However, since most people don't go to the sites you always run to, they read the news and the news is not full of the Jews being behind what is going on in the Ukraine.  If you feel you must blame the Jews, how about you blame these old Jews in the Ukraine as being against Russia who are taking up arms to fight those nasty Russians.  By the way, Herr George, the NeoNazis are so grateful that you are blaming the Jews in the Ukraine that they want you to come over there and help them pass out the Protocols of the Elders of Zion and Mein Kampf.  They are so eager for your help that they are willing to pay for your airplane ticket.  

Survivor Letters | Survivor Mitzvah Project - Site to aid Jewish Holocaust survivors


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think many of the readers can figure out your animosity toward the Jews and Israel, Mr. George.  However, the crisis in the Ukraine is not all about the Jews.  Now what did you think of the explanation given by the author of that article regarding population?  Do you think he has something there or not?  Naturally there are those Ukrainians who will blame everything on the Jews as we can see from Mr. George's article.  Their ancestors were the ones who committed the pogroms against the Ukrainian Jews.  Yes, Mr. George, you should only live as nice as the Asians and Ukrainians in Southern California.  They don't need a scapegoat in their lives and don't depend on the government to help them with housing.
> 
> 
> 
> *You should learn to stay on topic, Hasbara Sally:*
> 
> "The ADL doesnt address the fact that former Israeli soldiers fought alongside with known neo-Nazi militants who now claim to reject antisemitism. This sends the paradoxical message that neo-Nazism is somehow acceptable.
> 
> "It is worth noting that the US media as well as the ADL refrain from using the terms 'neo-Nazi' , neo-fascist and 'extremist'.
> 
> "Instead of condemning this abnormal alliance, the ADL sees a glimmer of hope in the 'promises of Right Sector and Spilna Sprava', groups which the Israeli media itself qualified as 'fascist and neo-Nazi'.
> 
> "Along with similar fascist and neo-Nazi groups such as Spilna Sprava (Common Cause) and Afgantsy (a coalition of veterans from the Soviet war in Afghanistan), Pravy Sektor has played a key role both in seizing government buildings and providing security for the sprawling protest camps against riot police.  (Ari Soffer, Ukraine: Neo-Nazi Militia Leader Threatens Civil War, Arutz Sheva, February 5, 2014)
> 
> "Israels Haaretz also reported that members of Svoboda and Pravy Sektor, were 'flying flags with neo-Nazi symbols' and were 'distributing freshly translated editions of Mein Kampf and the Protocols of the Elders of Zion in Independence Square.' (Anshel Pfeffer, The new dilemma for Jews in Ukraine, February 25, 2014)"
> 
> ?Democratization? and Anti-Semitism in Ukraine: When Neo-Nazi Symbols become ?The New Normal? | Global Research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen, Mr. George, knowing your animosity toward the Jews (given your desperate need for a scapegoat) and your loads of propaganda sites where you find articles written by anti-Semites and leftist Jews, it is no surprise that you are trying to blame the crises in the Ukraine on the Jews.  However, since most people don't go to the sites you always run to, they read the news and the news is not full of the Jews being behind what is going on in the Ukraine.  If you feel you must blame the Jews, how about you blame these old Jews in the Ukraine as being against Russia who are taking up arms to fight those nasty Russians.  By the way, Herr George, the NeoNazis are so grateful that you are blaming the Jews in the Ukraine that they want you to come over there and help them pass out the Protocols of the Elders of Zion and Mein Kampf.  They are so eager for your help that they are willing to pay for your airplane ticket.
> 
> Survivor Letters | Survivor Mitzvah Project - Site to aid Jewish Holocaust survivors
Click to expand...

*'Jew first, Has(ally)bara*

"JERUSALEM, March 12 (Reuters) - A Ukrainian Jewish leader opposed to the Russian takeover of Crimea failed to drum up support this week from Israel, which is sitting out the crisis pitting its U.S. ally against Moscow.

"Edward Dolinsky, head of the Ukrainian Jewish Committee, made a lobbying trip to Jerusalem with influential Ukrainian Jewish lawmaker Alexander Feldman. They were not received by officials from Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's government."

Ukrainian Jewish head raps Israeli reticence on Crimea crisis | Reuters


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You should learn to stay on topic, Hasbara Sally:*
> 
> "The ADL doesnt address the fact that former Israeli soldiers fought alongside with known neo-Nazi militants who now claim to reject antisemitism. This sends the paradoxical message that neo-Nazism is somehow acceptable.
> 
> "It is worth noting that the US media as well as the ADL refrain from using the terms 'neo-Nazi' , neo-fascist and 'extremist'.
> 
> "Instead of condemning this abnormal alliance, the ADL sees a glimmer of hope in the 'promises of Right Sector and Spilna Sprava', groups which the Israeli media itself qualified as 'fascist and neo-Nazi'.
> 
> "Along with similar fascist and neo-Nazi groups such as Spilna Sprava (Common Cause) and Afgantsy (a coalition of veterans from the Soviet war in Afghanistan), Pravy Sektor has played a key role both in seizing government buildings and providing security for the sprawling protest camps against riot police.  (Ari Soffer, Ukraine: Neo-Nazi Militia Leader Threatens Civil War, Arutz Sheva, February 5, 2014)
> 
> "Israels Haaretz also reported that members of Svoboda and Pravy Sektor, were 'flying flags with neo-Nazi symbols' and were 'distributing freshly translated editions of Mein Kampf and the Protocols of the Elders of Zion in Independence Square.' (Anshel Pfeffer, The new dilemma for Jews in Ukraine, February 25, 2014)"
> 
> ?Democratization? and Anti-Semitism in Ukraine: When Neo-Nazi Symbols become ?The New Normal? | Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Mr. George, knowing your animosity toward the Jews (given your desperate need for a scapegoat) and your loads of propaganda sites where you find articles written by anti-Semites and leftist Jews, it is no surprise that you are trying to blame the crises in the Ukraine on the Jews.  However, since most people don't go to the sites you always run to, they read the news and the news is not full of the Jews being behind what is going on in the Ukraine.  If you feel you must blame the Jews, how about you blame these old Jews in the Ukraine as being against Russia who are taking up arms to fight those nasty Russians.  By the way, Herr George, the NeoNazis are so grateful that you are blaming the Jews in the Ukraine that they want you to come over there and help them pass out the Protocols of the Elders of Zion and Mein Kampf.  They are so eager for your help that they are willing to pay for your airplane ticket.
> 
> Survivor Letters | Survivor Mitzvah Project - Site to aid Jewish Holocaust survivors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *'Jew first, Has(ally)bara*
> 
> "JERUSALEM, March 12 (Reuters) - A Ukrainian Jewish leader opposed to the Russian takeover of Crimea failed to drum up support this week from Israel, which is sitting out the crisis pitting its U.S. ally against Moscow.
> 
> "Edward Dolinsky, head of the Ukrainian Jewish Committee, made a lobbying trip to Jerusalem with influential Ukrainian Jewish lawmaker Alexander Feldman. They were not received by officials from Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's government."
> 
> Ukrainian Jewish head raps Israeli reticence on Crimea crisis | Reuters
Click to expand...


While Mr. George is still busy finding news about his favorite scapegoats, as the readers can see he was not interested in the other threads that were posted about the Ukraine since his scapegoats weren't mentioned.  Meanwhile, there is other news about the Ukraine which doesn't involve Mr. George's scapegoats, and even analysis and opinion pieces by Russians and Ukrainians who certainly are keeping an eye on the crisis.

UN Security Council Vote Saturday On Ukraine Resolution Eurasia Review

Is The Crimean Referendum Legal? - Analysis Eurasia Review

History, Myth And The Struggle Over Crimea - OpEd Eurasia Review

No Right To Choose In Crimean Referendum - OpEd Eurasia Review


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Mr. George, knowing your animosity toward the Jews (given your desperate need for a scapegoat) and your loads of propaganda sites where you find articles written by anti-Semites and leftist Jews, it is no surprise that you are trying to blame the crises in the Ukraine on the Jews.  However, since most people don't go to the sites you always run to, they read the news and the news is not full of the Jews being behind what is going on in the Ukraine.  If you feel you must blame the Jews, how about you blame these old Jews in the Ukraine as being against Russia who are taking up arms to fight those nasty Russians.  By the way, Herr George, the NeoNazis are so grateful that you are blaming the Jews in the Ukraine that they want you to come over there and help them pass out the Protocols of the Elders of Zion and Mein Kampf.  They are so eager for your help that they are willing to pay for your airplane ticket.
> 
> Survivor Letters | Survivor Mitzvah Project - Site to aid Jewish Holocaust survivors
> 
> 
> 
> *'Jew first, Has(ally)bara*
> 
> "JERUSALEM, March 12 (Reuters) - A Ukrainian Jewish leader opposed to the Russian takeover of Crimea failed to drum up support this week from Israel, which is sitting out the crisis pitting its U.S. ally against Moscow.
> 
> "Edward Dolinsky, head of the Ukrainian Jewish Committee, made a lobbying trip to Jerusalem with influential Ukrainian Jewish lawmaker Alexander Feldman. They were not received by officials from Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's government."
> 
> Ukrainian Jewish head raps Israeli reticence on Crimea crisis | Reuters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While Mr. George is still busy finding news about his favorite scapegoats, as the readers can see he was not interested in the other threads that were posted about the Ukraine since his scapegoats weren't mentioned.  Meanwhile, there is other news about the Ukraine which doesn't involve Mr. George's scapegoats, and even analysis and opinion pieces by Russians and Ukrainians who certainly are keeping an eye on the crisis.
> 
> UN Security Council Vote Saturday On Ukraine Resolution Eurasia Review
> 
> Is The Crimean Referendum Legal? - Analysis Eurasia Review
> 
> History, Myth And The Struggle Over Crimea - OpEd Eurasia Review
> 
> No Right To Choose In Crimean Referendum - OpEd Eurasia Review
Click to expand...

*Hasbara Sally has forgotten the name of this thread:*

"BINYAMIN NETANYAHU is very good at making speeches, especially to Jews, neocons and such, who jump up and applaud wildly at everything he says, including that tomorrow the sun will rise in the west.

"The question is: is he good at anything else?

"HIS FATHER, an ultra-ultra-Rightist, once said about him that he is quite unfit to be prime minister, but that he could be a good foreign minister. What he meant was that Binyamin does not have the depth of understanding needed to guide the nation, but that he is good at selling any policy decided upon by a real leader.

"(Reminding us of the characterization of Abba Eban by David Ben-Gurion: 'He is very good at explaining, but you must tell him what to explain.')"

*And she's not even very good at explaining what she's been told to explain*

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Jew first, Has(ally)bara*
> 
> "JERUSALEM, March 12 (Reuters) - A Ukrainian Jewish leader opposed to the Russian takeover of Crimea failed to drum up support this week from Israel, which is sitting out the crisis pitting its U.S. ally against Moscow.
> 
> "Edward Dolinsky, head of the Ukrainian Jewish Committee, made a lobbying trip to Jerusalem with influential Ukrainian Jewish lawmaker Alexander Feldman. They were not received by officials from Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's government."
> 
> Ukrainian Jewish head raps Israeli reticence on Crimea crisis | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Mr. George is still busy finding news about his favorite scapegoats, as the readers can see he was not interested in the other threads that were posted about the Ukraine since his scapegoats weren't mentioned.  Meanwhile, there is other news about the Ukraine which doesn't involve Mr. George's scapegoats, and even analysis and opinion pieces by Russians and Ukrainians who certainly are keeping an eye on the crisis.
> 
> UN Security Council Vote Saturday On Ukraine Resolution Eurasia Review
> 
> Is The Crimean Referendum Legal? - Analysis Eurasia Review
> 
> History, Myth And The Struggle Over Crimea - OpEd Eurasia Review
> 
> No Right To Choose In Crimean Referendum - OpEd Eurasia Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hasbara Sally has forgotten the name of this thread:*
> 
> 
> "BINYAMIN NETANYAHU is very good at making speeches, especially to Jews, neocons and such, who jump up and applaud wildly at everything he says, including that tomorrow the sun will rise in the west.
> 
> "The question is: is he good at anything else?
> 
> "HIS FATHER, an ultra-ultra-Rightist, once said about him that he is quite unfit to be prime minister, but that he could be a good foreign minister. What he meant was that Binyamin does not have the depth of understanding needed to guide the nation, but that he is good at selling any policy decided upon by a real leader.
> 
> "(Reminding us of the characterization of Abba Eban by David Ben-Gurion: 'He is very good at explaining, but you must tell him what to explain.')"
> 
> *And she's not even very good at explaining what she's been told to explain*
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...


I am sure that the readers are smart enough to realize that Herr George only started this thread because it involves his scapegoats.  As the readers can figure out, he has no interest in the other threads about the Ukraine because they don't involve his scapegoats.  There is a lot going on in the Ukraine and Russia which doesn't involve Herr George's scapegoats, but Herr George is not interested in that.

Ukraine: Over 5,000 Kalashnikovs, Other Guns Stolen From Military Bases - Report Eurasia Review


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> While Mr. George is still busy finding news about his favorite scapegoats, as the readers can see he was not interested in the other threads that were posted about the Ukraine since his scapegoats weren't mentioned.  Meanwhile, there is other news about the Ukraine which doesn't involve Mr. George's scapegoats, and even analysis and opinion pieces by Russians and Ukrainians who certainly are keeping an eye on the crisis.
> 
> UN Security Council Vote Saturday On Ukraine Resolution Eurasia Review
> 
> Is The Crimean Referendum Legal? - Analysis Eurasia Review
> 
> History, Myth And The Struggle Over Crimea - OpEd Eurasia Review
> 
> No Right To Choose In Crimean Referendum - OpEd Eurasia Review
> 
> 
> 
> *Hasbara Sally has forgotten the name of this thread:*
> 
> 
> "BINYAMIN NETANYAHU is very good at making speeches, especially to Jews, neocons and such, who jump up and applaud wildly at everything he says, including that tomorrow the sun will rise in the west.
> 
> "The question is: is he good at anything else?
> 
> "HIS FATHER, an ultra-ultra-Rightist, once said about him that he is quite unfit to be prime minister, but that he could be a good foreign minister. What he meant was that Binyamin does not have the depth of understanding needed to guide the nation, but that he is good at selling any policy decided upon by a real leader.
> 
> "(Reminding us of the characterization of Abba Eban by David Ben-Gurion: 'He is very good at explaining, but you must tell him what to explain.')"
> 
> *And she's not even very good at explaining what she's been told to explain*
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that the readers are smart enough to realize that Herr George only started this thread because it involves his scapegoats.  As the readers can figure out, he has no interest in the other threads about the Ukraine because they don't involve his scapegoats.  There is a lot going on in the Ukraine and Russia which doesn't involve Herr George's scapegoats, but Herr George is not interested in that.
> 
> Ukraine: Over 5,000 Kalashnikovs, Other Guns Stolen From Military Bases - Report Eurasia Review
Click to expand...

"Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them. This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)

"When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there. They employed Jews as their managers. Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.

"As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms."

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

*Which threads does Hasbara Sally contribute to that don't involve Jews?*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hasbara Sally has forgotten the name of this thread:*
> 
> 
> "BINYAMIN NETANYAHU is very good at making speeches, especially to Jews, neocons and such, who jump up and applaud wildly at everything he says, including that tomorrow the sun will rise in the west.
> 
> "The question is: is he good at anything else?
> 
> "HIS FATHER, an ultra-ultra-Rightist, once said about him that he is quite unfit to be prime minister, but that he could be a good foreign minister. What he meant was that Binyamin does not have the depth of understanding needed to guide the nation, but that he is good at selling any policy decided upon by a real leader.
> 
> "(Reminding us of the characterization of Abba Eban by David Ben-Gurion: 'He is very good at explaining, but you must tell him what to explain.')"
> 
> *And she's not even very good at explaining what she's been told to explain*
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the readers are smart enough to realize that Herr George only started this thread because it involves his scapegoats.  As the readers can figure out, he has no interest in the other threads about the Ukraine because they don't involve his scapegoats.  There is a lot going on in the Ukraine and Russia which doesn't involve Herr George's scapegoats, but Herr George is not interested in that.
> 
> Ukraine: Over 5,000 Kalashnikovs, Other Guns Stolen From Military Bases - Report Eurasia Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them. This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)
> 
> "When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there. They employed Jews as their managers. Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.
> 
> "As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms."
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> *Which threads does Hasbara Sally contribute to that don't involve Jews?*
Click to expand...


The Khazar theory has been brought up many times on these forum and debunked.  Just be happy that the taxpayers of Los Angeles don't have a problem with helping with the largest portion of your rent or else you could be like these men.

In Ukraine, the jobless and aimless replace the revolutionaries - latimes.com

Since there have been other threads regarding the Crimea and since Herr George seems very interested in that area (of course if he can drag the Jews as the ones being responsible for the crisis), one would think that he would have taken part in the other threads.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the readers are smart enough to realize that Herr George only started this thread because it involves his scapegoats.  As the readers can figure out, he has no interest in the other threads about the Ukraine because they don't involve his scapegoats.  There is a lot going on in the Ukraine and Russia which doesn't involve Herr George's scapegoats, but Herr George is not interested in that.
> 
> Ukraine: Over 5,000 Kalashnikovs, Other Guns Stolen From Military Bases - Report Eurasia Review
> 
> 
> 
> "Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them. This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)
> 
> "When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there. They employed Jews as their managers. Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.
> 
> "As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms."
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> *Which threads does Hasbara Sally contribute to that don't involve Jews?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Khazar theory has been brought up many times on these forum and debunked.  Just be happy that the taxpayers of Los Angeles don't have a problem with helping with the largest portion of your rent or else you could be like these men.
> 
> In Ukraine, the jobless and aimless replace the revolutionaries - latimes.com
> 
> Since there have been other threads regarding the Crimea and since Herr George seems very interested in that area (of course if he can drag the Jews as the ones being responsible for the crisis), one would think that he would have taken part in the other threads.
Click to expand...

*He has.
Unlike Hasbara who turn up only to defend all Jews from all charges*

"Cossack Hetman (leader) Bohdan Khmelnytsky, who liberated Ukraine from the Polish yoke, and who is considered by Ukrainians as the father of their nation, was one of the worst mass-murderers in Jewish history. 

"Symon Petliura, who led the Ukrainian war against the Bolsheviks after World War I, was assassinated by a Jewish avenger.

"Some elderly Jewish immigrants in Israel must find it hard to decide whom to hate more, the Ukrainians or the Russians (or the Poles, for that matter.)"

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them. This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)
> 
> "When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there. They employed Jews as their managers. Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.
> 
> "As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms."
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> *Which threads does Hasbara Sally contribute to that don't involve Jews?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Khazar theory has been brought up many times on these forum and debunked.  Just be happy that the taxpayers of Los Angeles don't have a problem with helping with the largest portion of your rent or else you could be like these men.
> 
> In Ukraine, the jobless and aimless replace the revolutionaries - latimes.com
> 
> Since there have been other threads regarding the Crimea and since Herr George seems very interested in that area (of course if he can drag the Jews as the ones being responsible for the crisis), one would think that he would have taken part in the other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He has.
> Unlike Hasbara who turn up only to defend all Jews from all charges*
> 
> "Cossack Hetman (leader) Bohdan Khmelnytsky, who liberated Ukraine from the Polish yoke, and who is considered by Ukrainians as the father of their nation, was one of the worst mass-murderers in Jewish history.
> 
> "Symon Petliura, who led the Ukrainian war against the Bolsheviks after World War I, was assassinated by a Jewish avenger.
> 
> "Some elderly Jewish immigrants in Israel must find it hard to decide whom to hate more, the Ukrainians or the Russians (or the Poles, for that matter.)"
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...


Oh my God, is Herr George still trying to blame the Jews, his beloved scapegoats for what is going on in the Ukraine.  Really, I would think that if Herr George would have been able to, he would have rode with the Cossacks in their pogroms against the Jews all over the former Soviet Union.  One would think that on such a nice day in Los Angeles, he would forget about his scapegoats for a while and leave his little apartment to enjoy the marvelous weather.  It really is a shame that Herr George didn't learn of the protest which was held on the Santa Monica pier last month.  My daughter was telling me today that when she was bicycling in Santa Monica, she saw the Ukrainians protesting.  Herr George could have hitch hiked all the way down Pico Blvd. to the beach and yelled at the protesters -- THE UKRAINIAN JEWS ARE THE CAUSE OF ALL THE TROUBLE OVER THERE.   Go Google Ukarainian protestors in Santa Monica, Herr George, and see the great opportunity you missed last month.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Khazar theory has been brought up many times on these forum and debunked.  Just be happy that the taxpayers of Los Angeles don't have a problem with helping with the largest portion of your rent or else you could be like these men.
> 
> In Ukraine, the jobless and aimless replace the revolutionaries - latimes.com
> 
> Since there have been other threads regarding the Crimea and since Herr George seems very interested in that area (of course if he can drag the Jews as the ones being responsible for the crisis), one would think that he would have taken part in the other threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He has.
> Unlike Hasbara who turn up only to defend all Jews from all charges*
> 
> "Cossack Hetman (leader) Bohdan Khmelnytsky, who liberated Ukraine from the Polish yoke, and who is considered by Ukrainians as the father of their nation, was one of the worst mass-murderers in Jewish history.
> 
> "Symon Petliura, who led the Ukrainian war against the Bolsheviks after World War I, was assassinated by a Jewish avenger.
> 
> "Some elderly Jewish immigrants in Israel must find it hard to decide whom to hate more, the Ukrainians or the Russians (or the Poles, for that matter.)"
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my God, is Herr George still trying to blame the Jews, his beloved scapegoats for what is going on in the Ukraine.  Really, I would think that if Herr George would have been able to, he would have rode with the Cossacks in their pogroms against the Jews all over the former Soviet Union.  One would think that on such a nice day in Los Angeles, he would forget about his scapegoats for a while and leave his little apartment to enjoy the marvelous weather.  It really is a shame that Herr George didn't learn of the protest which was held on the Santa Monica pier last month.  My daughter was telling me today that when she was bicycling in Santa Monica, she saw the Ukrainians protesting.  Herr George could have hitch hiked all the way down Pico Blvd. to the beach and yelled at the protesters -- THE UKRAINIAN JEWS ARE THE CAUSE OF ALL THE TROUBLE OVER THERE.   Go Google Ukarainian protestors in Santa Monica, Herr George, and see the great opportunity you missed last month.
Click to expand...

*Google "Blue Helmets of Maidan", Sieg Heil Sally:*

"The unit, called the Blue Helmets of the Maidan, was made up of a force of 40 men and women, including several Israeli army veterans. 

"The reports added that the unit was linked to ultra-nationalist groups. 

"The reports said that Delta, a Ukraine-born former Israeli soldier, used combat skills he acquired in Israels Shualei Shimshon reconnaissance battalion of the Givati infantry brigade to rise through the ranks of Kievs street fighters the Blue Helmets comprise 35 men and women, who are led by five ex-Israeli soldiers. 

"'*It is very convenient that many Israelis are formerly Russian and speak the language*.' 

"Israel regulars were also involved in 2008 Georgia rebellion. 

"Professor Stephen Cohen, of Princeton University recently observed on Al Jazeera News,'Russia has no choice but to protect its interests in Ukraine.' 

"Whoever controls central and eastern Ukraine controls the gas and oil flow from Russia to Germany and beyond through a maze of pipelines Russia built.  

"Putin can not allow the USA and Israel or anyone else to control Ukraine with gorillas."

*Simple enough for Hasbara chimps and their socks to grasp, right?*

Ukraine Crisis: A New Cold War Orchestrated By Israel to Contain Russia, Sabotage its Gas Pipeline Network By Charles E Carlson


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He has.
> Unlike Hasbara who turn up only to defend all Jews from all charges*
> 
> "Cossack Hetman (leader) Bohdan Khmelnytsky, who liberated Ukraine from the Polish yoke, and who is considered by Ukrainians as the father of their nation, was one of the worst mass-murderers in Jewish history.
> 
> "Symon Petliura, who led the Ukrainian war against the Bolsheviks after World War I, was assassinated by a Jewish avenger.
> 
> "Some elderly Jewish immigrants in Israel must find it hard to decide whom to hate more, the Ukrainians or the Russians (or the Poles, for that matter.)"
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God, is Herr George still trying to blame the Jews, his beloved scapegoats for what is going on in the Ukraine.  Really, I would think that if Herr George would have been able to, he would have rode with the Cossacks in their pogroms against the Jews all over the former Soviet Union.  One would think that on such a nice day in Los Angeles, he would forget about his scapegoats for a while and leave his little apartment to enjoy the marvelous weather.  It really is a shame that Herr George didn't learn of the protest which was held on the Santa Monica pier last month.  My daughter was telling me today that when she was bicycling in Santa Monica, she saw the Ukrainians protesting.  Herr George could have hitch hiked all the way down Pico Blvd. to the beach and yelled at the protesters -- THE UKRAINIAN JEWS ARE THE CAUSE OF ALL THE TROUBLE OVER THERE.   Go Google Ukarainian protestors in Santa Monica, Herr George, and see the great opportunity you missed last month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Google "Blue Helmets of Maidan", Sieg Heil Sally:*
> 
> "The unit, called the Blue Helmets of the Maidan, was made up of a force of 40 men and women, including several Israeli army veterans.
> 
> "The reports added that the unit was linked to ultra-nationalist groups.
> 
> "The reports said that Delta, a Ukraine-born former Israeli soldier, used combat skills he acquired in Israels Shualei Shimshon reconnaissance battalion of the Givati infantry brigade to rise through the ranks of Kievs street fighters the Blue Helmets comprise 35 men and women, who are led by five ex-Israeli soldiers.
> 
> "'*It is very convenient that many Israelis are formerly Russian and speak the language*.'
> 
> "Israel regulars were also involved in 2008 Georgia rebellion.
> 
> "Professor Stephen Cohen, of Princeton University recently observed on Al Jazeera News,'Russia has no choice but to protect its interests in Ukraine.'
> 
> "Whoever controls central and eastern Ukraine controls the gas and oil flow from Russia to Germany and beyond through a maze of pipelines Russia built.
> 
> "Putin can not allow the USA and Israel or anyone else to control Ukraine with gorillas."
> 
> *Simple enough for Hasbara chimps and their socks to grasp, right?*
> 
> Ukraine Crisis: A New Cold War Orchestrated By Israel to Contain Russia, Sabotage its Gas Pipeline Network By Charles E Carlson
Click to expand...


Herr George is going to give his scapegoats, the Jews, a rest today on this particular thread and is going to take good advantage of the great weather in Los Angeles.  He is going to hitch hike up to the West Hollywood area where he is going to interview some people from all over the old Soviet Union.  He will find someone who can converse in English to be a translator for him; and in Plummer Park and in the Russian supermarket on Sunset Boulevard, he will ask their opinion of what is going on with regard to the Ukraine and Russia.  This way Herr George will get some much needed fresh air and also get some opinions from the horse's mouth so to speak.  No doubt many of these people living here have relatives in the old country with whom they keep in touch (after all there are a half a million living here) so they know what is happening.  Don't forget to ask them, Herr George, if your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are the reason for all the troubles over in the Ukraine.  Isn't that great, folks, that Herr George has this marvelous opportunity to actually speak with people who were from the former SSR?

Sochi Winter Olympics: Games stir pride in Southern California Russian speaking community | 89.3 KPCC


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God, is Herr George still trying to blame the Jews, his beloved scapegoats for what is going on in the Ukraine.  Really, I would think that if Herr George would have been able to, he would have rode with the Cossacks in their pogroms against the Jews all over the former Soviet Union.  One would think that on such a nice day in Los Angeles, he would forget about his scapegoats for a while and leave his little apartment to enjoy the marvelous weather.  It really is a shame that Herr George didn't learn of the protest which was held on the Santa Monica pier last month.  My daughter was telling me today that when she was bicycling in Santa Monica, she saw the Ukrainians protesting.  Herr George could have hitch hiked all the way down Pico Blvd. to the beach and yelled at the protesters -- THE UKRAINIAN JEWS ARE THE CAUSE OF ALL THE TROUBLE OVER THERE.   Go Google Ukarainian protestors in Santa Monica, Herr George, and see the great opportunity you missed last month.
> 
> 
> 
> *Google "Blue Helmets of Maidan", Sieg Heil Sally:*
> 
> "The unit, called the Blue Helmets of the Maidan, was made up of a force of 40 men and women, including several Israeli army veterans.
> 
> "The reports added that the unit was linked to ultra-nationalist groups.
> 
> "The reports said that Delta, a Ukraine-born former Israeli soldier, used combat skills he acquired in Israels Shualei Shimshon reconnaissance battalion of the Givati infantry brigade to rise through the ranks of Kievs street fighters the Blue Helmets comprise 35 men and women, who are led by five ex-Israeli soldiers.
> 
> "'*It is very convenient that many Israelis are formerly Russian and speak the language*.'
> 
> "Israel regulars were also involved in 2008 Georgia rebellion.
> 
> "Professor Stephen Cohen, of Princeton University recently observed on Al Jazeera News,'Russia has no choice but to protect its interests in Ukraine.'
> 
> "Whoever controls central and eastern Ukraine controls the gas and oil flow from Russia to Germany and beyond through a maze of pipelines Russia built.
> 
> "Putin can not allow the USA and Israel or anyone else to control Ukraine with gorillas."
> 
> *Simple enough for Hasbara chimps and their socks to grasp, right?*
> 
> Ukraine Crisis: A New Cold War Orchestrated By Israel to Contain Russia, Sabotage its Gas Pipeline Network By Charles E Carlson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herr George is going to give his scapegoats, the Jews, a rest today on this particular thread and is going to take good advantage of the great weather in Los Angeles.  He is going to hitch hike up to the West Hollywood area where he is going to interview some people from all over the old Soviet Union.  He will find someone who can converse in English to be a translator for him; and in Plummer Park and in the Russian supermarket on Sunset Boulevard, he will ask their opinion of what is going on with regard to the Ukraine and Russia.  This way Herr George will get some much needed fresh air and also get some opinions from the horse's mouth so to speak.  No doubt many of these people living here have relatives in the old country with whom they keep in touch (after all there are a half a million living here) so they know what is happening.  Don't forget to ask them, Herr George, if your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are the reason for all the troubles over in the Ukraine.  Isn't that great, folks, that Herr George has this marvelous opportunity to actually speak with people who were from the former SSR?
> 
> Sochi Winter Olympics: Games stir pride in Southern California Russian speaking community | 89.3 KPCC
Click to expand...

"It is necessary to create the illusion of peace in Palestine because Israel will play a big part in Ukraine and beyond in what we will call, World Drone War I.  

"Those who lead our leaders are serious about war in Russia, to be sold to the American people as a bloodless, 'no boots on the ground war,' the very first in the history of the world.   

"It will (if allowed to begin)  turn into a  long term, expensive marathon.  

"Even  Iran does not hold a candle to the war-making value that can be wrung out of the Ukraine crisis. 

"One sure, little piece of evidence of a long planned war plot against Russia, is that Obama and all his team of world travelers and happy international vacationers, including Senator John Kerry and Hillary Clinton, boycotted the 2014 Winter Olympics, instead of sitting in Putins private box.  

"Not a sole from the US diplomatic corp went to Putins grand party, they were all home arranging the coup. 

"Very un-sportsman like! 

"Putin understands what is coming his way. 

"He threw down the gauntlet when he allowed Edward Snowden asylum in Russia a year ago.  

"Putin can not back down because his economy, and probably his life is at stake;  

"Obama will not back down because he has, we think, orders from the world banking Oligarchy. 

"It appears  that Israelis were  involved in the coup that forced Ukraine President Viktor Yanukovych out of the way.  

"It is, therefore, likely his replacement, Interim President Oleksandr Turchynov, is a US/Israel proxy."

Ukraine Crisis: A New Cold War Orchestrated By Israel to Contain Russia, Sabotage its Gas Pipeline Network By Charles E Carlson


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Google "Blue Helmets of Maidan", Sieg Heil Sally:*
> 
> "The unit, called the Blue Helmets of the Maidan, was made up of a force of 40 men and women, including several Israeli army veterans.
> 
> "The reports added that the unit was linked to ultra-nationalist groups.
> 
> "The reports said that Delta, a Ukraine-born former Israeli soldier, used combat skills he acquired in Israels Shualei Shimshon reconnaissance battalion of the Givati infantry brigade to rise through the ranks of Kievs street fighters the Blue Helmets comprise 35 men and women, who are led by five ex-Israeli soldiers.
> 
> "'*It is very convenient that many Israelis are formerly Russian and speak the language*.'
> 
> "Israel regulars were also involved in 2008 Georgia rebellion.
> 
> "Professor Stephen Cohen, of Princeton University recently observed on Al Jazeera News,'Russia has no choice but to protect its interests in Ukraine.'
> 
> "Whoever controls central and eastern Ukraine controls the gas and oil flow from Russia to Germany and beyond through a maze of pipelines Russia built.
> 
> "Putin can not allow the USA and Israel or anyone else to control Ukraine with gorillas."
> 
> *Simple enough for Hasbara chimps and their socks to grasp, right?*
> 
> Ukraine Crisis: A New Cold War Orchestrated By Israel to Contain Russia, Sabotage its Gas Pipeline Network By Charles E Carlson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herr George is going to give his scapegoats, the Jews, a rest today on this particular thread and is going to take good advantage of the great weather in Los Angeles.  He is going to hitch hike up to the West Hollywood area where he is going to interview some people from all over the old Soviet Union.  He will find someone who can converse in English to be a translator for him; and in Plummer Park and in the Russian supermarket on Sunset Boulevard, he will ask their opinion of what is going on with regard to the Ukraine and Russia.  This way Herr George will get some much needed fresh air and also get some opinions from the horse's mouth so to speak.  No doubt many of these people living here have relatives in the old country with whom they keep in touch (after all there are a half a million living here) so they know what is happening.  Don't forget to ask them, Herr George, if your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are the reason for all the troubles over in the Ukraine.  Isn't that great, folks, that Herr George has this marvelous opportunity to actually speak with people who were from the former SSR?
> 
> Sochi Winter Olympics: Games stir pride in Southern California Russian speaking community | 89.3 KPCC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It is necessary to create the illusion of peace in Palestine because Israel will play a big part in Ukraine and beyond in what we will call, World Drone War I.
> 
> "Those who lead our leaders are serious about war in Russia, to be sold to the American people as a bloodless, 'no boots on the ground war,' the very first in the history of the world.
> 
> "It will (if allowed to begin)  turn into a  long term, expensive marathon.
> 
> "Even  Iran does not hold a candle to the war-making value that can be wrung out of the Ukraine crisis.
> 
> "One sure, little piece of evidence of a long planned war plot against Russia, is that Obama and all his team of world travelers and happy international vacationers, including Senator John Kerry and Hillary Clinton, boycotted the 2014 Winter Olympics, instead of sitting in Putins private box.
> 
> "Not a sole from the US diplomatic corp went to Putins grand party, they were all home arranging the coup.
> 
> "Very un-sportsman like!
> 
> "Putin understands what is coming his way.
> 
> "He threw down the gauntlet when he allowed Edward Snowden asylum in Russia a year ago.
> 
> "Putin can not back down because his economy, and probably his life is at stake;
> 
> "Obama will not back down because he has, we think, orders from the world banking Oligarchy.
> 
> "It appears  that Israelis were  involved in the coup that forced Ukraine President Viktor Yanukovych out of the way.
> 
> "It is, therefore, likely his replacement, Interim President Oleksandr Turchynov, is a US/Israel proxy."
> 
> Ukraine Crisis: A New Cold War Orchestrated By Israel to Contain Russia, Sabotage its Gas Pipeline Network By Charles E Carlson
Click to expand...


I guess Herr George is not going to give up his obsession with his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and will be running around the Internet all day long looking for articles not only to blame the Jews for the Ukraine but for everything else bad that is happening in the world today.  Guess he wants to pass up the chance to meeting all those former residents of the SSR who are now living not too many miles from him to see what they have to say and would prefer to read anti-Jewish/anti-Israel articles for it serves his purpose in his war against his scapegoats.  While Herr George is busy running around trying to find more articles, let us take an hiatus from his BLAME THE JEWS FOR EVERYTHING and  view something pleasant which has come out of Russia.  This is not something which would interest Herr George because he can't drag the Jews into this.

These pictures are what dreams are made of... - The Meta Picture


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herr George is going to give his scapegoats, the Jews, a rest today on this particular thread and is going to take good advantage of the great weather in Los Angeles.  He is going to hitch hike up to the West Hollywood area where he is going to interview some people from all over the old Soviet Union.  He will find someone who can converse in English to be a translator for him; and in Plummer Park and in the Russian supermarket on Sunset Boulevard, he will ask their opinion of what is going on with regard to the Ukraine and Russia.  This way Herr George will get some much needed fresh air and also get some opinions from the horse's mouth so to speak.  No doubt many of these people living here have relatives in the old country with whom they keep in touch (after all there are a half a million living here) so they know what is happening.  Don't forget to ask them, Herr George, if your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are the reason for all the troubles over in the Ukraine.  Isn't that great, folks, that Herr George has this marvelous opportunity to actually speak with people who were from the former SSR?
> 
> Sochi Winter Olympics: Games stir pride in Southern California Russian speaking community | 89.3 KPCC
> 
> 
> 
> "It is necessary to create the illusion of peace in Palestine because Israel will play a big part in Ukraine and beyond in what we will call, World Drone War I.
> 
> "Those who lead our leaders are serious about war in Russia, to be sold to the American people as a bloodless, 'no boots on the ground war,' the very first in the history of the world.
> 
> "It will (if allowed to begin)  turn into a  long term, expensive marathon.
> 
> "Even  Iran does not hold a candle to the war-making value that can be wrung out of the Ukraine crisis.
> 
> "One sure, little piece of evidence of a long planned war plot against Russia, is that Obama and all his team of world travelers and happy international vacationers, including Senator John Kerry and Hillary Clinton, boycotted the 2014 Winter Olympics, instead of sitting in Putins private box.
> 
> "Not a sole from the US diplomatic corp went to Putins grand party, they were all home arranging the coup.
> 
> "Very un-sportsman like!
> 
> "Putin understands what is coming his way.
> 
> "He threw down the gauntlet when he allowed Edward Snowden asylum in Russia a year ago.
> 
> "Putin can not back down because his economy, and probably his life is at stake;
> 
> "Obama will not back down because he has, we think, orders from the world banking Oligarchy.
> 
> "It appears  that Israelis were  involved in the coup that forced Ukraine President Viktor Yanukovych out of the way.
> 
> "It is, therefore, likely his replacement, Interim President Oleksandr Turchynov, is a US/Israel proxy."
> 
> Ukraine Crisis: A New Cold War Orchestrated By Israel to Contain Russia, Sabotage its Gas Pipeline Network By Charles E Carlson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess Herr George is not going to give up his obsession with his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and will be running around the Internet all day long looking for articles not only to blame the Jews for the Ukraine but for everything else bad that is happening in the world today.  Guess he wants to pass up the chance to meeting all those former residents of the SSR who are now living not too many miles from him to see what they have to say and would prefer to read anti-Jewish/anti-Israel articles for it serves his purpose in his war against his scapegoats.  While Herr George is busy running around trying to find more articles, let us take an hiatus from his BLAME THE JEWS FOR EVERYTHING and  view something pleasant which has come out of Russia.  This is not something which would interest Herr George because he can't drag the Jews into this.
> 
> These pictures are what dreams are made of... - The Meta Picture
Click to expand...

Hasbara Sally can't seem to find any kosher fiction to refute role the US and Israel are playing in Ukraine.

Do you believe the fiction Dimitro Yarosh told Israel's ambassador to Ukraine, Reuven Din El about the Maidan Brown Shirts rejecting anti-Semitism?

?Democratization? and Anti-Semitism in Ukraine: When Neo-Nazi Symbols become ?The New Normal? | Global Research


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It is necessary to create the illusion of peace in Palestine because Israel will play a big part in Ukraine and beyond in what we will call, World Drone War I.
> 
> "Those who lead our leaders are serious about war in Russia, to be sold to the American people as a bloodless, 'no boots on the ground war,' the very first in the history of the world.
> 
> "It will (if allowed to begin)  turn into a  long term, expensive marathon.
> 
> "Even  Iran does not hold a candle to the war-making value that can be wrung out of the Ukraine crisis.
> 
> "One sure, little piece of evidence of a long planned war plot against Russia, is that Obama and all his team of world travelers and happy international vacationers, including Senator John Kerry and Hillary Clinton, boycotted the 2014 Winter Olympics, instead of sitting in Putins private box.
> 
> "Not a sole from the US diplomatic corp went to Putins grand party, they were all home arranging the coup.
> 
> "Very un-sportsman like!
> 
> "Putin understands what is coming his way.
> 
> "He threw down the gauntlet when he allowed Edward Snowden asylum in Russia a year ago.
> 
> "Putin can not back down because his economy, and probably his life is at stake;
> 
> "Obama will not back down because he has, we think, orders from the world banking Oligarchy.
> 
> "It appears  that Israelis were  involved in the coup that forced Ukraine President Viktor Yanukovych out of the way.
> 
> "It is, therefore, likely his replacement, Interim President Oleksandr Turchynov, is a US/Israel proxy."
> 
> Ukraine Crisis: A New Cold War Orchestrated By Israel to Contain Russia, Sabotage its Gas Pipeline Network By Charles E Carlson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Herr George is not going to give up his obsession with his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and will be running around the Internet all day long looking for articles not only to blame the Jews for the Ukraine but for everything else bad that is happening in the world today.  Guess he wants to pass up the chance to meeting all those former residents of the SSR who are now living not too many miles from him to see what they have to say and would prefer to read anti-Jewish/anti-Israel articles for it serves his purpose in his war against his scapegoats.  While Herr George is busy running around trying to find more articles, let us take an hiatus from his BLAME THE JEWS FOR EVERYTHING and  view something pleasant which has come out of Russia.  This is not something which would interest Herr George because he can't drag the Jews into this.
> 
> These pictures are what dreams are made of... - The Meta Picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hasbara Sally can't seem to find any kosher fiction to refute role the US and Israel are playing in Ukraine.
> 
> Do you believe the fiction Dimitro Yarosh told Israel's ambassador to Ukraine, Reuven Din El about the Maidan Brown Shirts rejecting anti-Semitism?
> 
> ?Democratization? and Anti-Semitism in Ukraine: When Neo-Nazi Symbols become ?The New Normal? | Global Research
Click to expand...


Why, Herr George, the article you are pushing written by Charles Carlson is really amusing considering that he doesn't have a problem meeting up with real NeoNazis here in America as well as extremist Muslims.  He, just like you, enjoys playing "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" game.  You are not fooling anyone, Herr George.  There are many tattoo parlors in your town.  Why not have the numbers 88 tattoo'd on some part of your body (if you haven't had it done already) so that you would fit right in with these NeoNazis.  If anyone is wondering, 8 stands for the eighth letter of the alphabet, H, and 88 stands for HH on the body of a NeoNazi.  It is short for Heil Hitler. 


Far-Right and Muslim Extremists Gather in Baltimore


----------



## Steinlight

These "neo-nazi" thugs are working in concert with Jewish Oligarchs and Zionists like Soros, Nuland, Yatsenyuk, Kolomoysky to hand Ukraine to the EU and NATO.
http://www.boilingfrogspost.com/201...igarchs-and-gangsters-as-governors-ministers/


----------



## Sally

Steinlight said:


> These "neo-nazi" thugs are working in concert Jewish Oligarchs and Zionists like Soros, Nuland, Yatsenyuk, Kolomoysky to hand Ukraine to the EU and NATO.
> Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers



Gee, you sound like a previous anti-Semitic White Supremacist poster except with a different screen name, but he somehow miraculously disappeared.  It's amazing, however, how posters get reincarnated on these forums.  How about you join up with the Golden Dawn in Greece.  I think you will fight right in with them, and you could really give the remaining Jews in Greece the business.  You can tell them you are giving them the business because they are the cause of the trouble in Greece.  My, oh my, I think you would be perfect for the job.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Herr George is not going to give up his obsession with his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and will be running around the Internet all day long looking for articles not only to blame the Jews for the Ukraine but for everything else bad that is happening in the world today.  Guess he wants to pass up the chance to meeting all those former residents of the SSR who are now living not too many miles from him to see what they have to say and would prefer to read anti-Jewish/anti-Israel articles for it serves his purpose in his war against his scapegoats.  While Herr George is busy running around trying to find more articles, let us take an hiatus from his BLAME THE JEWS FOR EVERYTHING and  view something pleasant which has come out of Russia.  This is not something which would interest Herr George because he can't drag the Jews into this.
> 
> These pictures are what dreams are made of... - The Meta Picture
> 
> 
> 
> Hasbara Sally can't seem to find any kosher fiction to refute role the US and Israel are playing in Ukraine.
> 
> Do you believe the fiction Dimitro Yarosh told Israel's ambassador to Ukraine, Reuven Din El about the Maidan Brown Shirts rejecting anti-Semitism?
> 
> ?Democratization? and Anti-Semitism in Ukraine: When Neo-Nazi Symbols become ?The New Normal? | Global Research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, Herr George, the article you are pushing written by Charles Carlson is really amusing considering that he doesn't have a problem meeting up with real NeoNazis here in America as well as extremist Muslims.  He, just like you, enjoys playing "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" game.  You are not fooling anyone, Herr George.  There are many tattoo parlors in your town.  Why not have the numbers 88 tattoo'd on some part of your body (if you haven't had it done already) so that you would fit right in with these NeoNazis.  If anyone is wondering, 8 stands for the eighth letter of the alphabet, H, and 88 stands for HH on the body of a NeoNazi.  It is short for Heil Hitler.
> 
> 
> Far-Right and Muslim Extremists Gather in Baltimore
Click to expand...

*Your ADL link:*

"Charles Carlson focused on Christian and Jewish Zionists, which he described as 'enablers of wars.' According to Carlson, Christian and Jewish Zionism are not based on freedom. 'We must confront Zionism,' Carlson said."

*Have you noticed any Zionists who have enabled war in Palestine (and elsewhere) over the past century?

Why are you in favor of war, Hasbara Sally?*


----------



## georgephillip

Steinlight said:


> These "neo-nazi" thugs are working in concert Jewish Oligarchs and Zionists like Soros, Nuland, Yatsenyuk, Kolomoysky to hand Ukraine to the EU and NATO.
> Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers


"The newly self-elected Ukrainian government is reorganizing all institutions of power, dissolving the special riot police, naming its cronies to key political posts. 

"But perhaps the most indicative of the true character of the new regime is the naming last week of new Governors to head the major political divisions of regions of Ukraine. 

"They include dual Israeli-Ukrainian nationals and notorious billionaire gangsters. 

"This seems to be the 'democracy' that US State Department Assistant Secretary for European Affairs, Victori Nuland had in mind when she rejected earlier EU compromise initiatives with the terse comment, 'Fuck the EU.'

Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> These "neo-nazi" thugs are working in concert Jewish Oligarchs and Zionists like Soros, Nuland, Yatsenyuk, Kolomoysky to hand Ukraine to the EU and NATO.
> Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers
> 
> 
> 
> "The newly self-elected Ukrainian government is reorganizing all institutions of power, dissolving the special riot police, naming its cronies to key political posts.
> 
> "But perhaps the most indicative of the true character of the new regime is the naming last week of new Governors to head the major political divisions of regions of Ukraine.
> 
> "They include dual Israeli-Ukrainian nationals and notorious billionaire gangsters.
> 
> "This seems to be the 'democracy' that US State Department Assistant Secretary for European Affairs, Victori Nuland had in mind when she rejected earlier EU compromise initiatives with the terse comment, 'Fuck the EU.'
> 
> Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers
Click to expand...


You can give your scapegoats a rest today, Mr. George.  There is other news coming out about the Ukraine that you should be following instead of trying to incite hatred against your scapegoats, the Jews.  I know you resent billionaires, especially, if they are Jews, but there are plenty of other billionaires around the world who are not Jews.  Perhaps if you put your hand out, some will throw you a few dollars.  I think Mr. George should try to get a job with the Ayatollah Khomeini who has salted away billions, of course taken from the Iranian people..


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hasbara Sally can't seem to find any kosher fiction to refute role the US and Israel are playing in Ukraine.
> 
> Do you believe the fiction Dimitro Yarosh told Israel's ambassador to Ukraine, Reuven Din El about the Maidan Brown Shirts rejecting anti-Semitism?
> 
> ?Democratization? and Anti-Semitism in Ukraine: When Neo-Nazi Symbols become ?The New Normal? | Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Herr George, the article you are pushing written by Charles Carlson is really amusing considering that he doesn't have a problem meeting up with real NeoNazis here in America as well as extremist Muslims.  He, just like you, enjoys playing "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" game.  You are not fooling anyone, Herr George.  There are many tattoo parlors in your town.  Why not have the numbers 88 tattoo'd on some part of your body (if you haven't had it done already) so that you would fit right in with these NeoNazis.  If anyone is wondering, 8 stands for the eighth letter of the alphabet, H, and 88 stands for HH on the body of a NeoNazi.  It is short for Heil Hitler.
> 
> 
> Far-Right and Muslim Extremists Gather in Baltimore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your ADL link:*
> 
> "Charles Carlson focused on Christian and Jewish Zionists, which he described as 'enablers of wars.' According to Carlson, Christian and Jewish Zionism are not based on freedom. 'We must confront Zionism,' Carlson said."
> 
> *Have you noticed any Zionists who have enabled war in Palestine (and elsewhere) over the past century?
> 
> Why are you in favor of war, Hasbara Sally?*
Click to expand...


Yes, Herr. George, you and Charles Carlson have one thing in common -- you both hate the Jews and the Christians who support them.  Next time he meets up with some radical Muslims plus some of the head NeoNazis here in the U.S. and Canada, perhaps you can dig up enough money to pay for an airplane ticket to join them.  By the way, Herr George, perhaps you can get a part-time job down in Costa Mesa where these NeoNazis have some of their nonsense published, the Noontide Press.  They would love to have a Jew-hater such as you in their midst cheering them on each day.  Poor Herr George, if everyone would notice,  his Jew hatred simmers and simmers that he feels he has to get up so early in the morning to start in on his hatred.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> These "neo-nazi" thugs are working in concert Jewish Oligarchs and Zionists like Soros, Nuland, Yatsenyuk, Kolomoysky to hand Ukraine to the EU and NATO.
> Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers
> 
> 
> 
> "The newly self-elected Ukrainian government is reorganizing all institutions of power, dissolving the special riot police, naming its cronies to key political posts.
> 
> "But perhaps the most indicative of the true character of the new regime is the naming last week of new Governors to head the major political divisions of regions of Ukraine.
> 
> "They include dual Israeli-Ukrainian nationals and notorious billionaire gangsters.
> 
> "This seems to be the 'democracy' that US State Department Assistant Secretary for European Affairs, Victori Nuland had in mind when she rejected earlier EU compromise initiatives with the terse comment, 'Fuck the EU.'
> 
> Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can give your scapegoats a rest today, Mr. George.  There is other news coming out about the Ukraine that you should be following instead of trying to incite hatred against your scapegoats, the Jews.  I know you resent billionaires, especially, if they are Jews, but there are plenty of other billionaires around the world who are not Jews.  Perhaps if you put your hand out, some will throw you a few dollars.  I think Mr. George should try to get a job with the Ayatollah Khomeini who has salted away billions, of course taken from the Iranian people..
Click to expand...

*Maybe billionaires (Jews and otherwise) are the problem, Hasbara Sally:*

"The non-elected or provisional Ukrainian government headed by 39-year old Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk has made key regional appointments as Governors in the industrial pro-Russian eastern Ukraine.

"The Prime Minister has named three billionaires, including Ukraines richest, to head the key political regional or advisory posts.

"Ihor Kolomoisky, a metals, banking and media baron worth between $3 and $6 billion, will be governor of his native region Dnipropetrovsk. 

"He built his billions as a crony of convicted fraudster, ex-premier Yulia Tymoshenko. 

"He is an Ukrainian-Israeli business oligarch of Jewish descent with a dual Ukrainian-Israeli citizenship although dual citizenship is not recognized by Ukraine. Until now he has controlled his business empire from Switzerland. 

"He is the leading partner of the Privat Group."

Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The newly self-elected Ukrainian government is reorganizing all institutions of power, dissolving the special riot police, naming its cronies to key political posts.
> 
> "But perhaps the most indicative of the true character of the new regime is the naming last week of new Governors to head the major political divisions of regions of Ukraine.
> 
> "They include dual Israeli-Ukrainian nationals and notorious billionaire gangsters.
> 
> "This seems to be the 'democracy' that US State Department Assistant Secretary for European Affairs, Victori Nuland had in mind when she rejected earlier EU compromise initiatives with the terse comment, 'Fuck the EU.'
> 
> Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can give your scapegoats a rest today, Mr. George.  There is other news coming out about the Ukraine that you should be following instead of trying to incite hatred against your scapegoats, the Jews.  I know you resent billionaires, especially, if they are Jews, but there are plenty of other billionaires around the world who are not Jews.  Perhaps if you put your hand out, some will throw you a few dollars.  I think Mr. George should try to get a job with the Ayatollah Khomeini who has salted away billions, of course taken from the Iranian people..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Maybe billionaires (Jews and otherwise) are the problem, Hasbara Sally:*
> 
> "The non-elected or provisional Ukrainian government headed by 39-year old Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk has made key regional appointments as Governors in the industrial pro-Russian eastern Ukraine.
> 
> "The Prime Minister has named three billionaires, including Ukraines richest, to head the key political regional or advisory posts.
> 
> "Ihor Kolomoisky, a metals, banking and media baron worth between $3 and $6 billion, will be governor of his native region Dnipropetrovsk.
> 
> "He built his billions as a crony of convicted fraudster, ex-premier Yulia Tymoshenko.
> 
> "He is an Ukrainian-Israeli business oligarch of Jewish descent with a dual Ukrainian-Israeli citizenship although dual citizenship is not recognized by Ukraine. Until now he has controlled his business empire from Switzerland.
> 
> "He is the leading partner of the Privat Group."
> 
> Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers
Click to expand...


Herr George is so obvsessed with Jewish billiionaires that he just woulkdn't admit that there are billionaires from other groups in this world.  I don't think that Herr George would even admit that the billionaires in the U.S. give an awful lot of money to charities.  Herr George resents people who have money, especially the Jews, because in his mind they are responsible for his lot in life..   Give it a rest about your scapegoat, the Jews, Herr George, and start reading about the other things happening in the world of today.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can give your scapegoats a rest today, Mr. George.  There is other news coming out about the Ukraine that you should be following instead of trying to incite hatred against your scapegoats, the Jews.  I know you resent billionaires, especially, if they are Jews, but there are plenty of other billionaires around the world who are not Jews.  Perhaps if you put your hand out, some will throw you a few dollars.  I think Mr. George should try to get a job with the Ayatollah Khomeini who has salted away billions, of course taken from the Iranian people..
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe billionaires (Jews and otherwise) are the problem, Hasbara Sally:*
> 
> "The non-elected or provisional Ukrainian government headed by 39-year old Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk has made key regional appointments as Governors in the industrial pro-Russian eastern Ukraine.
> 
> "The Prime Minister has named three billionaires, including Ukraines richest, to head the key political regional or advisory posts.
> 
> "Ihor Kolomoisky, a metals, banking and media baron worth between $3 and $6 billion, will be governor of his native region Dnipropetrovsk.
> 
> "He built his billions as a crony of convicted fraudster, ex-premier Yulia Tymoshenko.
> 
> "He is an Ukrainian-Israeli business oligarch of Jewish descent with a dual Ukrainian-Israeli citizenship although dual citizenship is not recognized by Ukraine. Until now he has controlled his business empire from Switzerland.
> 
> "He is the leading partner of the Privat Group."
> 
> Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herr George is so obvsessed with Jewish billiionaires that he just woulkdn't admit that there are billionaires from other groups in this world.  I don't think that Herr George would even admit that the billionaires in the U.S. give an awful lot of money to charities.  Herr George resents people who have money, especially the Jews, because in his mind they are responsible for his lot in life..   Give it a rest about your scapegoat, the Jews, Herr George, and start reading about the other things happening in the world of today.
Click to expand...

"While the final version of the latest IMF package for the Ukraine is still in development, past relations and deals between the IMF and Ukraine indicate some likely characteristics of Deal #2 due on March 21. 

"(Deal #1 was the agreement reached on February 21 between the IMF and the pre-Coup government of President Yanukovich. 'While that former deal was agreed to on the 21st, it was upset within 12 hours  by the violent street actions of proto-fascist forces and the *still unidentified sniper killings* of more than 100 protestors and police forces in Kiev).'"

*Which billionaires paid the snipers?*

Who Benefits From Ukraine?s Economic Crisis? » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe billionaires (Jews and otherwise) are the problem, Hasbara Sally:*
> 
> "The non-elected or provisional Ukrainian government headed by 39-year old Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk has made key regional appointments as Governors in the industrial pro-Russian eastern Ukraine.
> 
> "The Prime Minister has named three billionaires, including Ukraines richest, to head the key political regional or advisory posts.
> 
> "Ihor Kolomoisky, a metals, banking and media baron worth between $3 and $6 billion, will be governor of his native region Dnipropetrovsk.
> 
> "He built his billions as a crony of convicted fraudster, ex-premier Yulia Tymoshenko.
> 
> "He is an Ukrainian-Israeli business oligarch of Jewish descent with a dual Ukrainian-Israeli citizenship although dual citizenship is not recognized by Ukraine. Until now he has controlled his business empire from Switzerland.
> 
> "He is the leading partner of the Privat Group."
> 
> Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herr George is so obvsessed with Jewish billiionaires that he just woulkdn't admit that there are billionaires from other groups in this world.  I don't think that Herr George would even admit that the billionaires in the U.S. give an awful lot of money to charities.  Herr George resents people who have money, especially the Jews, because in his mind they are responsible for his lot in life..   Give it a rest about your scapegoat, the Jews, Herr George, and start reading about the other things happening in the world of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "While the final version of the latest IMF package for the Ukraine is still in development, past relations and deals between the IMF and Ukraine indicate some likely characteristics of Deal #2 due on March 21.
> 
> "(Deal #1 was the agreement reached on February 21 between the IMF and the pre-Coup government of President Yanukovich. 'While that former deal was agreed to on the 21st, it was upset within 12 hours  by the violent street actions of proto-fascist forces and the *still unidentified sniper killings* of more than 100 protestors and police forces in Kiev).'"
> 
> *Which billionaires paid the snipers?*
> 
> Who Benefits From Ukraine?s Economic Crisis? » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...



Poor Herr George.  While many of the other posters are having a discussion about what has happened in the Ukraine in other threads, he is back to his favorite scapegoat, the Jews.  He isn't smart enough to realize that by now the readers can see that Herr George is really not interested in the Ukraine unless it involves his scapegoats, the Jews.  He doesn't even have to go to sleep at night with a string around his finger to remind him to talk post about his scapegoats because this is all he wants to talk about as he is trying to incite people against the Jews.  One would think that Herr George would hitch hike up to West Hollywood and find some Ukrainians and Russians who also hate the Jews like he does, and he would have a fine day of it.  Nice weather for hitch hiking, Herr George.  Why not start sticking your thumb out and perhaps someone will pick you up and take you to West Hollywood.


----------



## montelatici

It is silly to not recognize that the Jews of the Soviet Union made off with a lot of Soviet wealth.  It is a fact. Chelsea Football Club is just one small example. The Jews are, after all, quite a clever people. That they now support the nationalists of Ukraine is not a surprise.  So what if the nationalists are a tad fascist.


----------



## Sally

montelatici said:


> It is silly to not recognize that the Jews of the Soviet Union made off with a lot of Soviet wealth.  It is a fact. Chelsea Football Club is just one small example. The Jews are, after all, quite a clever people. That they now support the nationalists of Ukraine is not a surprise.  So what if the nationalists are a tad fascist.



The little anti-Semite montelatici scratched her head and was thinking of what other forum she could come and show everyone that she is a Jew hater.  Your Muslim friends, montelatici, have also taken off with a lot of wealth which belonged to the people.  Perhaps you can get Arafat's wife to send some of that dough back and afterward you can apply to be the consort of the Ayatollah Khomeini who has billions stashed away.  You can sit by his side and tell him how you hate the Jews like he does.  You really would be the best companion for him.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is silly to not recognize that the Jews of the Soviet Union made off with a lot of Soviet wealth.  It is a fact. Chelsea Football Club is just one small example. The Jews are, after all, quite a clever people. That they now support the nationalists of Ukraine is not a surprise.  So what if the nationalists are a tad fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little anti-Semite montelatici scratched her head and was thinking of what other forum she could come and show everyone that she is a Jew hater.  Your Muslim friends, montelatici, have also taken off with a lot of wealth which belonged to the people.  Perhaps you can get Arafat's wife to send some of that dough back and afterward you can apply to be the consort of the Ayatollah Khomeini who has billions stashed away.  You can sit by his side and tell him how you hate the Jews like he does.  You really would be the best companion for him.
Click to expand...

*Hasbara Sally is certainly a predictable, if pathetic, one trick pony
Rich Jews and others stage an illegal coup in Ukraine, yet all Jews are blameless
Again.*

"Under the control and in the presence of US diplomats, the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine carried out a coup détat, on 22 and 23 February 2014.

"The Parliament first took note of the forced resignation of its president and appointed the former head of the Ukraine Security Service, Oleksandr Turchynov, in his place.

"Then, 328 MPs out of 450 repealed the Constitution, substituting it with that of 2004 [1], that is to say without a referendum and in an emergency situation, thereby contravening Articles 156 and 157 of the Constitution.

"In the process, the MPs deposed the president of the republic, Viktor Yanukovych, without complying with the impeachment procedure and without review by the Constitutional Court, in other words in violation of Article 111 of the Constitution."

Pro-US coup in Ukraine


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is silly to not recognize that the Jews of the Soviet Union made off with a lot of Soviet wealth.  It is a fact. Chelsea Football Club is just one small example. The Jews are, after all, quite a clever people. That they now support the nationalists of Ukraine is not a surprise.  So what if the nationalists are a tad fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little anti-Semite montelatici scratched her head and was thinking of what other forum she could come and show everyone that she is a Jew hater.  Your Muslim friends, montelatici, have also taken off with a lot of wealth which belonged to the people.  Perhaps you can get Arafat's wife to send some of that dough back and afterward you can apply to be the consort of the Ayatollah Khomeini who has billions stashed away.  You can sit by his side and tell him how you hate the Jews like he does.  You really would be the best companion for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hasbara Sally is certainly a predictable, if pathetic, one trick pony
> Rich Jews and others stage an illegal coup in Ukraine, yet all Jews are blameless
> Again.*
> 
> "Under the control and in the presence of US diplomats, the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine carried out a coup détat, on 22 and 23 February 2014.
> 
> "The Parliament first took note of the forced resignation of its president and appointed the former head of the Ukraine Security Service, Oleksandr Turchynov, in his place.
> 
> "Then, 328 MPs out of 450 repealed the Constitution, substituting it with that of 2004 [1], that is to say without a referendum and in an emergency situation, thereby contravening Articles 156 and 157 of the Constitution.
> 
> "In the process, the MPs deposed the president of the republic, Viktor Yanukovych, without complying with the impeachment procedure and without review by the Constitutional Court, in other words in violation of Article 111 of the Constitution."
> 
> Pro-US coup in Ukraine
Click to expand...


 It is you who are the one-trick pony, Herr George.  You never are concerned with what is going on in the rest of the world if it doesn't involve the Jews which you want to demonize all the time, being your favorite scapegoats.  Today I was reading about the Crimean self-defense group taking over the Navy Base, and the Ukrainian servicemen inside giving in to them.  The article didn't mention anything about Jews.  Then I was also reading the following.  As the readers can see, Herr George, is only interested on this subject in the Jews in the Ukraine and nothing else even though there is much going on in the world today.  He is even too lazy to hitch hike up to West Hollywood to find out for himself how the people from different parts of the U.S.S.R. think about this situation.  Maybe he is afraid that they wouldn't be blaming the Jews for all of this.

AOL.com Article - Putin signs treaty to add Crimea to map of Russia


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little anti-Semite montelatici scratched her head and was thinking of what other forum she could come and show everyone that she is a Jew hater.  Your Muslim friends, montelatici, have also taken off with a lot of wealth which belonged to the people.  Perhaps you can get Arafat's wife to send some of that dough back and afterward you can apply to be the consort of the Ayatollah Khomeini who has billions stashed away.  You can sit by his side and tell him how you hate the Jews like he does.  You really would be the best companion for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hasbara Sally is certainly a predictable, if pathetic, one trick pony
> Rich Jews and others stage an illegal coup in Ukraine, yet all Jews are blameless
> Again.*
> 
> "Under the control and in the presence of US diplomats, the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine carried out a coup détat, on 22 and 23 February 2014.
> 
> "The Parliament first took note of the forced resignation of its president and appointed the former head of the Ukraine Security Service, Oleksandr Turchynov, in his place.
> 
> "Then, 328 MPs out of 450 repealed the Constitution, substituting it with that of 2004 [1], that is to say without a referendum and in an emergency situation, thereby contravening Articles 156 and 157 of the Constitution.
> 
> "In the process, the MPs deposed the president of the republic, Viktor Yanukovych, without complying with the impeachment procedure and without review by the Constitutional Court, in other words in violation of Article 111 of the Constitution."
> 
> Pro-US coup in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is you who are the one-trick pony, Herr George.  You never are concerned with what is going on in the rest of the world if it doesn't involve the Jews which you want to demonize all the time, being your favorite scapegoats.  Today I was reading about the Crimean self-defense group taking over the Navy Base, and the Ukrainian servicemen inside giving in to them.  The article didn't mention anything about Jews.  Then I was also reading the following.  As the readers can see, Herr George, is only interested on this subject in the Jews in the Ukraine and nothing else even though there is much going on in the world today.  He is even too lazy to hitch hike up to West Hollywood to find out for himself how the people from different parts of the U.S.S.R. think about this situation.  Maybe he is afraid that they wouldn't be blaming the Jews for all of this.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Putin signs treaty to add Crimea to map of Russia
Click to expand...

*Actually, it's Sally One Trick who seems to spend her days obsessing with defending Jews whatever their crimes; one might almost suspect she's paid to do so*

"The lions share of the $15 billion IMF loan will go to western banks (especially in Austria and Italy who are seriously exposed) to pay principle and interest on previous loans to the IMF and western banks (about $2 billion this year), will be used to finance future exports from the Ukraine (now running a $20 billion a year trade deficit), or will be used by the Ukrainian central bank to prop up the Ukrainian currency (now falling 20%). 

"How much of the $15 billion in the IMF/EU package will be initially diverted to cover bank loan interest, finance trade deficits, and for Ukraines central bank efforts to slow the collapse of its currency remains to be seen. 

"It past IMF deals are an indicator, much of that $15 billion will be used as a first priority for the preceding purposes.  

"Whats left, if any, will go directly to the Ukraine economy. 

"Whats left will no doubt amount to far less going into the real economy, than that which will taken out of the Ukraine economy as a result of cutting gas subsidies, government spending, and pensions."

*Watch Sally ignore every single tangible fact she's too ignorant to refute, and resort to offering advice on getting out more, which sounds like some tripe she could put to good use.*

Who Benefits From Ukraine?s Economic Crisis? » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hasbara Sally is certainly a predictable, if pathetic, one trick pony
> Rich Jews and others stage an illegal coup in Ukraine, yet all Jews are blameless
> Again.*
> 
> "Under the control and in the presence of US diplomats, the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine carried out a coup détat, on 22 and 23 February 2014.
> 
> "The Parliament first took note of the forced resignation of its president and appointed the former head of the Ukraine Security Service, Oleksandr Turchynov, in his place.
> 
> "Then, 328 MPs out of 450 repealed the Constitution, substituting it with that of 2004 [1], that is to say without a referendum and in an emergency situation, thereby contravening Articles 156 and 157 of the Constitution.
> 
> "In the process, the MPs deposed the president of the republic, Viktor Yanukovych, without complying with the impeachment procedure and without review by the Constitutional Court, in other words in violation of Article 111 of the Constitution."
> 
> Pro-US coup in Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is you who are the one-trick pony, Herr George.  You never are concerned with what is going on in the rest of the world if it doesn't involve the Jews which you want to demonize all the time, being your favorite scapegoats.  Today I was reading about the Crimean self-defense group taking over the Navy Base, and the Ukrainian servicemen inside giving in to them.  The article didn't mention anything about Jews.  Then I was also reading the following.  As the readers can see, Herr George, is only interested on this subject in the Jews in the Ukraine and nothing else even though there is much going on in the world today.  He is even too lazy to hitch hike up to West Hollywood to find out for himself how the people from different parts of the U.S.S.R. think about this situation.  Maybe he is afraid that they wouldn't be blaming the Jews for all of this.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Putin signs treaty to add Crimea to map of Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Actually, it's Sally One Trick who seems to spend her days obsessing with defending Jews whatever their crimes; one might almost suspect she's paid to do so*
> 
> "The lions share of the $15 billion IMF loan will go to western banks (especially in Austria and Italy who are seriously exposed) to pay principle and interest on previous loans to the IMF and western banks (about $2 billion this year), will be used to finance future exports from the Ukraine (now running a $20 billion a year trade deficit), or will be used by the Ukrainian central bank to prop up the Ukrainian currency (now falling 20%).
> 
> "How much of the $15 billion in the IMF/EU package will be initially diverted to cover bank loan interest, finance trade deficits, and for Ukraines central bank efforts to slow the collapse of its currency remains to be seen.
> 
> "It past IMF deals are an indicator, much of that $15 billion will be used as a first priority for the preceding purposes.
> 
> "Whats left, if any, will go directly to the Ukraine economy.
> 
> "Whats left will no doubt amount to far less going into the real economy, than that which will taken out of the Ukraine economy as a result of cutting gas subsidies, government spending, and pensions."
> 
> *Watch Sally ignore every single tangible fact she's too ignorant to refute, and resort to offering advice on getting out more, which sounds like some tripe she could put to good use.*
> 
> Who Benefits From Ukraine?s Economic Crisis? » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...



I would suggest, Herr George, that instead of your running to your favorite sites which demonize the Jews, you get out of your one-room apartment and walk down to your local McDonald's, spring for a senior coffee and see if someone left one of your local papers behind.  If so, you will see on the front page stories of the Crimea, and the Jews (your favorite scapegoats) are not even mentioned.  However, if it is too difficult for you to drag yourself away from your computer while you look for more articles which demonize the Jews, why not read something like this.  You can scroll down and read plenty of stories which don't mention your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

AOL.com Article - Putin signs treaty to add Crimea to map of Russia

I would suggest, Herr George, that instead of your running to your favorite sites which demonize the Jews, you get out of your one-room apartment and walk down to your local McDonald's, spring for a senior coffee and see if someone left one of your local papers behind.  If so, you will see on the front page stories of the Crimea, and the Jews (your favorite scapegoats) are not even mentioned.  However, if it is too difficult for you to drag yourself away from your computer while you look for more articles which demonize the Jews, why not read something like this.  You can scroll down and read plenty of stories which don't mention your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

AOL.com Article - Putin signs treaty to add Crimea to map of Russia


----------



## georgephillip

"The newly self-elected Ukrainian government is reorganizing all institutions of power, dissolving the special riot police, naming its cronies to key political posts. 

"But perhaps the most indicative of the true character of the new regime is the naming last week of new Governors to head the major political divisions of regions of Ukraine. 

"They include dual Israeli-Ukrainian nationals and notorious billionaire gangsters. 

"This seems to be the 'democracy' that US State Department Assistant Secretary for European Affairs, Victori Nuland had in mind when she rejected earlier EU compromise initiatives with the terse comment, 'Fuck the EU.'

Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "The newly self-elected Ukrainian government is reorganizing all institutions of power, dissolving the special riot police, naming its cronies to key political posts.
> 
> "But perhaps the most indicative of the true character of the new regime is the naming last week of new Governors to head the major political divisions of regions of Ukraine.
> 
> "They include dual Israeli-Ukrainian nationals and notorious billionaire gangsters.
> 
> "This seems to be the 'democracy' that US State Department Assistant Secretary for European Affairs, Victori Nuland had in mind when she rejected earlier EU compromise initiatives with the terse comment, 'Fuck the EU.'
> 
> Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers



I'm really surprised that Herr George is constantly showing us what a loser he is and that he desperaterly needs scapegoats, the Jews.  I'll save you a trip to McDonald's, Herr George, and show you what your local newspaper is saying.  Can you show us where they are mentioning your scapegoats?

Russians reportedly attack two Ukrainian naval units in Crimea - latimes.com


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The newly self-elected Ukrainian government is reorganizing all institutions of power, dissolving the special riot police, naming its cronies to key political posts.
> 
> "But perhaps the most indicative of the true character of the new regime is the naming last week of new Governors to head the major political divisions of regions of Ukraine.
> 
> "They include dual Israeli-Ukrainian nationals and notorious billionaire gangsters.
> 
> "This seems to be the 'democracy' that US State Department Assistant Secretary for European Affairs, Victori Nuland had in mind when she rejected earlier EU compromise initiatives with the terse comment, 'Fuck the EU.'
> 
> Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised that Herr George is constantly showing us what a loser he is and that he desperaterly needs scapegoats, the Jews.  I'll save you a trip to McDonald's, Herr George, and show you what your local newspaper is saying.  Can you show us where they are mentioning your scapegoats?
> 
> Russians reportedly attack two Ukrainian naval units in Crimea - latimes.com
Click to expand...

*Sally Hasbara sieg heils for Soviet gangsters:*

"The Zionist state, whose self-proclaimed raison dêtre is the defence of the Jewish people against anti-Semitism, now gives unalloyed support to a European government in which for the first time since 1945 an avowedly anti-Semitic, pro-Nazi party controls key levers of state power.

Israels response to the crisis in Ukraine testifies to the fact that the Israeli ruling elite speaks not for world Jewry, as it likes to claim, but for Israels capitalist class, a corrupt and venal social layer that carries out criminal attacks on Palestinians and others in alliance with Washington. 

"The 20 wealthiest Israeli families control about half the stock market and 25 percent of the major corporations, notably the newspapers, banks and high-tech companies. 

"*A number of these oligarchs came from Russia and the former Soviet republics, having made their money through the privatisation of state-owned enterprises.*"

https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2014/03/18/isra-m18.html


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The newly self-elected Ukrainian government is reorganizing all institutions of power, dissolving the special riot police, naming its cronies to key political posts.
> 
> "But perhaps the most indicative of the true character of the new regime is the naming last week of new Governors to head the major political divisions of regions of Ukraine.
> 
> "They include dual Israeli-Ukrainian nationals and notorious billionaire gangsters.
> 
> "This seems to be the 'democracy' that US State Department Assistant Secretary for European Affairs, Victori Nuland had in mind when she rejected earlier EU compromise initiatives with the terse comment, 'Fuck the EU.'
> 
> Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors & Ministers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised that Herr George is constantly showing us what a loser he is and that he desperaterly needs scapegoats, the Jews.  I'll save you a trip to McDonald's, Herr George, and show you what your local newspaper is saying.  Can you show us where they are mentioning your scapegoats?
> 
> Russians reportedly attack two Ukrainian naval units in Crimea - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sally Hasbara sieg heils for Soviet gangsters:*
> 
> "The Zionist state, whose self-proclaimed raison dêtre is the defence of the Jewish people against anti-Semitism, now gives unalloyed support to a European government in which for the first time since 1945 an avowedly anti-Semitic, pro-Nazi party controls key levers of state power.
> 
> Israels response to the crisis in Ukraine testifies to the fact that the Israeli ruling elite speaks not for world Jewry, as it likes to claim, but for Israels capitalist class, a corrupt and venal social layer that carries out criminal attacks on Palestinians and others in alliance with Washington.
> 
> "The 20 wealthiest Israeli families control about half the stock market and 25 percent of the major corporations, notably the newspapers, banks and high-tech companies.
> 
> "*A number of these oligarchs came from Russia and the former Soviet republics, having made their money through the privatisation of state-owned enterprises.*"
> 
> https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2014/03/18/isra-m18.html
Click to expand...


The readers have to admit that Herr George works very hard to demonize his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Meanwhile, Herr George, here is something else from one of the local Los Angeles newspapers, and unless I missed it, did the article mention your scapegoats.  I would think Herr George would be grateful to the Jews since they are among the Los Angeles taxpayers responsible for keeping a roof over his head.

Here&#x2019;s the latest on what&#x2019;s happening in Ukraine

Tomorrow try to get down to your local McDonald's to pick up a newspaper left behind by another customer.  Given where you live, perhaps by now you have picked up the language and the newspaper you find left behind is in Spanish which you will be able to read. 

Las fuerzas rusas bloquean los focos de resistencia militar ucraniana en Crimea


----------



## georgephillip

"The government of Israeli prime minister Benyamin Netanyahu is backing the fascist-led putsch that ousted Ukraines elected pro-Russian president, Viktor Yanukovych. Far from opposing anti-Semitism and defending Ukrainian Jews from the neo-Nazi parties that have joined the new coalition government, Israel is doing its best to deny that any such threat exists."

https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2014/03/18/isra-m18.html


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "The government of Israeli prime minister Benyamin Netanyahu is backing the fascist-led putsch that ousted Ukraines elected pro-Russian president, Viktor Yanukovych. Far from opposing anti-Semitism and defending Ukrainian Jews from the neo-Nazi parties that have joined the new coalition government, Israel is doing its best to deny that any such threat exists."
> 
> https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2014/03/18/isra-m18.html



Strange how people with a lack of initiative in their younger years to better themselves havce to find a scapegoat.  I am sure the readers have picked up by now that Herr George is really not interested in the Ukraine or Russia unless he can drag in his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Now the following is from a Russian source, and I don't see any mention of Herr Georgie favorite scapegoats.  Even though he wants to make the crises in the Ukraine all about the Jews, it just wouldn't wash.  There is much more going on in the area which does not involve his favorite scapegoats.  Naturally he isn't interested in anything else but his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

CRIMEAN TATARS WILL HAVE TO VACATE LAND  OFFICIAL
MARCH 19, 2014 RIA NOVOSTI LEAVE A COMMENT

By Ria Novosti

Ukraines breakaway region of Crimea will ask Tatars to vacate part of the land where they now live in exchange for new territory elsewhere in the region, a top Crimean government official said Tuesday.

Crimean Deputy Prime Minister Rustam Temirgaliyev said in an interview with RIA Novosti on Tuesday the new government in Crimea, where residents voted Sunday to become part of Russia, wants to regularize the land unofficially taken over by Crimean Tatar squatters following the collapse of the Soviet Union.

We have asked the Crimean Tatars to vacate part of their land, which is required for social needs, Temirgaliyev said. But we are ready to allocate and legalize many other plots of land to ensure a normal life for the Crimean Tatars, he said.

Crimean Tatars Will Have To Vacate Land ? Official | Eurasia Review


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The government of Israeli prime minister Benyamin Netanyahu is backing the fascist-led putsch that ousted Ukraines elected pro-Russian president, Viktor Yanukovych. Far from opposing anti-Semitism and defending Ukrainian Jews from the neo-Nazi parties that have joined the new coalition government, Israel is doing its best to deny that any such threat exists."
> 
> https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2014/03/18/isra-m18.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange how people with a lack of initiative in their younger years to better themselves havce to find a scapegoat.  I am sure the readers have picked up by now that Herr George is really not interested in the Ukraine or Russia unless he can drag in his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Now the following is from a Russian source, and I don't see any mention of Herr Georgie favorite scapegoats.  Even though he wants to make the crises in the Ukraine all about the Jews, it just wouldn't wash.  There is much more going on in the area which does not involve his favorite scapegoats.  Naturally he isn't interested in anything else but his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> CRIMEAN TATARS WILL HAVE TO VACATE LAND  OFFICIAL
> MARCH 19, 2014 RIA NOVOSTI LEAVE A COMMENT
> 
> By Ria Novosti
> 
> Ukraines breakaway region of Crimea will ask Tatars to vacate part of the land where they now live in exchange for new territory elsewhere in the region, a top Crimean government official said Tuesday.
> 
> Crimean Deputy Prime Minister Rustam Temirgaliyev said in an interview with RIA Novosti on Tuesday the new government in Crimea, where residents voted Sunday to become part of Russia, wants to regularize the land unofficially taken over by Crimean Tatar squatters following the collapse of the Soviet Union.
> 
> We have asked the Crimean Tatars to vacate part of their land, which is required for social needs, Temirgaliyev said. But we are ready to allocate and legalize many other plots of land to ensure a normal life for the Crimean Tatars, he said.
> 
> Crimean Tatars Will Have To Vacate Land ? Official | Eurasia Review
Click to expand...

Now tell us if the tatars would have been asked to relocate if neo-Nazis hadn't driven an elected president from office in Kiev?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The government of Israeli prime minister Benyamin Netanyahu is backing the fascist-led putsch that ousted Ukraines elected pro-Russian president, Viktor Yanukovych. Far from opposing anti-Semitism and defending Ukrainian Jews from the neo-Nazi parties that have joined the new coalition government, Israel is doing its best to deny that any such threat exists."
> 
> https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2014/03/18/isra-m18.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange how people with a lack of initiative in their younger years to better themselves havce to find a scapegoat.  I am sure the readers have picked up by now that Herr George is really not interested in the Ukraine or Russia unless he can drag in his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Now the following is from a Russian source, and I don't see any mention of Herr Georgie favorite scapegoats.  Even though he wants to make the crises in the Ukraine all about the Jews, it just wouldn't wash.  There is much more going on in the area which does not involve his favorite scapegoats.  Naturally he isn't interested in anything else but his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> CRIMEAN TATARS WILL HAVE TO VACATE LAND  OFFICIAL
> MARCH 19, 2014 RIA NOVOSTI LEAVE A COMMENT
> 
> By Ria Novosti
> 
> Ukraines breakaway region of Crimea will ask Tatars to vacate part of the land where they now live in exchange for new territory elsewhere in the region, a top Crimean government official said Tuesday.
> 
> Crimean Deputy Prime Minister Rustam Temirgaliyev said in an interview with RIA Novosti on Tuesday the new government in Crimea, where residents voted Sunday to become part of Russia, wants to regularize the land unofficially taken over by Crimean Tatar squatters following the collapse of the Soviet Union.
> 
> We have asked the Crimean Tatars to vacate part of their land, which is required for social needs, Temirgaliyev said. But we are ready to allocate and legalize many other plots of land to ensure a normal life for the Crimean Tatars, he said.
> 
> Crimean Tatars Will Have To Vacate Land ? Official | Eurasia Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell us if the tatars would have been asked to relocate if neo-Nazis hadn't driven an elected president from office in Kiev?
Click to expand...


Just whom do you think you are kidding, Herr, George.  You don't care a fig about what is happening to the Tartars or to any other news coming out of Russia or the Ukraine unless you can drag your scapegoats, the Jews, into it.  Speaking of NeoNazis, being that you are abnormally obsessed with your scapegoats, I am surprised that you, yourself, haven't tried to join up with some NeoNazi group in California.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange how people with a lack of initiative in their younger years to better themselves havce to find a scapegoat.  I am sure the readers have picked up by now that Herr George is really not interested in the Ukraine or Russia unless he can drag in his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Now the following is from a Russian source, and I don't see any mention of Herr Georgie favorite scapegoats.  Even though he wants to make the crises in the Ukraine all about the Jews, it just wouldn't wash.  There is much more going on in the area which does not involve his favorite scapegoats.  Naturally he isn't interested in anything else but his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> CRIMEAN TATARS WILL HAVE TO VACATE LAND  OFFICIAL
> MARCH 19, 2014 RIA NOVOSTI LEAVE A COMMENT
> 
> By Ria Novosti
> 
> Ukraines breakaway region of Crimea will ask Tatars to vacate part of the land where they now live in exchange for new territory elsewhere in the region, a top Crimean government official said Tuesday.
> 
> Crimean Deputy Prime Minister Rustam Temirgaliyev said in an interview with RIA Novosti on Tuesday the new government in Crimea, where residents voted Sunday to become part of Russia, wants to regularize the land unofficially taken over by Crimean Tatar squatters following the collapse of the Soviet Union.
> 
> We have asked the Crimean Tatars to vacate part of their land, which is required for social needs, Temirgaliyev said. But we are ready to allocate and legalize many other plots of land to ensure a normal life for the Crimean Tatars, he said.
> 
> Crimean Tatars Will Have To Vacate Land ? Official | Eurasia Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell us if the tatars would have been asked to relocate if neo-Nazis hadn't driven an elected president from office in Kiev?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just whom do you think you are kidding, Herr, George.  You don't care a fig about what is happening to the Tartars or to any other news coming out of Russia or the Ukraine unless you can drag your scapegoats, the Jews, into it.  Speaking of NeoNazis, being that you are abnormally obsessed with your scapegoats, I am surprised that you, yourself, haven't tried to join up with some NeoNazi group in California.
Click to expand...

You obviously don't have anything to do all day, every day except apologize for crimes committed by Jews; is that your only job?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell us if the tatars would have been asked to relocate if neo-Nazis hadn't driven an elected president from office in Kiev?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just whom do you think you are kidding, Herr, George.  You don't care a fig about what is happening to the Tartars or to any other news coming out of Russia or the Ukraine unless you can drag your scapegoats, the Jews, into it.  Speaking of NeoNazis, being that you are abnormally obsessed with your scapegoats, I am surprised that you, yourself, haven't tried to join up with some NeoNazi group in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't have anything to do all day, every day except apologize for crimes committed by Jews; is that your only job?
Click to expand...


Why, Herr Geroge, I don't live in a little one-room apartment paid partly by the taxpayers.  I have a good-sized house to clean, shopping and cooking, taking walks with friends in the early morning, occasionally having lunch (which I did today) and/or going to the mall with friends, etc.  You, on the other hand, spend your days searching for things which will demonize the Jews no matter where they happen to be located.  If you couldn't have participated on the other threads about the Ukraine, at least you could have posted a news article about what is happening instead of looking for something which would drag in your scapegoats, the Jews.  You could have found something like this, but since it doesn't mention your scapegoats, I guess you would think it is just a waste of time.

10 Surprising Facts About Vladimir Putin's Extraordinary Past


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just whom do you think you are kidding, Herr, George.  You don't care a fig about what is happening to the Tartars or to any other news coming out of Russia or the Ukraine unless you can drag your scapegoats, the Jews, into it.  Speaking of NeoNazis, being that you are abnormally obsessed with your scapegoats, I am surprised that you, yourself, haven't tried to join up with some NeoNazi group in California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't have anything to do all day, every day except apologize for crimes committed by Jews; is that your only job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, Herr Geroge, I don't live in a little one-room apartment paid partly by the taxpayers.  I have a good-sized house to clean, shopping and cooking, taking walks with friends in the early morning, occasionally having lunch (which I did today) and/or going to the mall with friends, etc.  You, on the other hand, spend your days searching for things which will demonize the Jews no matter where they happen to be located.  If you couldn't have participated on the other threads about the Ukraine, at least you could have posted a news article about what is happening instead of looking for something which would drag in your scapegoats, the Jews.  You could have found something like this, but since it doesn't mention your scapegoats, I guess you would think it is just a waste of time.
> 
> 10 Surprising Facts About Vladimir Putin's Extraordinary Past
Click to expand...

*Sounds like you need a second job, Hasbara Sally.
Human Rights Watch could use your help in Crimea:*

"Simferopol)  Crimean authorities should urgently conduct a thorough investigation into the enforced disappearance and subsequent killing of Reshat Ametov, a Crimean Tatar from the Simferopol region, and bring the perpetrators to justice."

Crimea: Disappeared Man Found Killed | Human Rights Watch

*On your way home be sure to drop in on Ihor Kolomoyskyi, either the 2nd or 3rd richest man in Ukraine, and lend a hand with his Jewish News One TV station; who knows, maybe he'll pay for your next shopping trip*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't have anything to do all day, every day except apologize for crimes committed by Jews; is that your only job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Herr Geroge, I don't live in a little one-room apartment paid partly by the taxpayers.  I have a good-sized house to clean, shopping and cooking, taking walks with friends in the early morning, occasionally having lunch (which I did today) and/or going to the mall with friends, etc.  You, on the other hand, spend your days searching for things which will demonize the Jews no matter where they happen to be located.  If you couldn't have participated on the other threads about the Ukraine, at least you could have posted a news article about what is happening instead of looking for something which would drag in your scapegoats, the Jews.  You could have found something like this, but since it doesn't mention your scapegoats, I guess you would think it is just a waste of time.
> 
> 10 Surprising Facts About Vladimir Putin's Extraordinary Past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sounds like you need a second job, Hasbara Sally.
> Human Rights Watch could use your help in Crimea:*
> 
> "Simferopol)  Crimean authorities should urgently conduct a thorough investigation into the enforced disappearance and subsequent killing of Reshat Ametov, a Crimean Tatar from the Simferopol region, and bring the perpetrators to justice."
> 
> Crimea: Disappeared Man Found Killed | Human Rights Watch
> 
> *On your way home be sure to drop in on Ihor Kolomoyskyi, either the 2nd or 3rd richest man in Ukraine, and lend a hand with his Jewish News One TV station; who knows, maybe he'll pay for your next shopping trip*
Click to expand...



As for a job, Herr George, I would suggest that you apply at your local WalMart to be a greeter.  This way you will be able to supplement your meager income and have extra money to partake of the many things going on in a big city like Los Angeles.  It sure would be far better than scouring the Internet looking for something bad to say about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  It is quite obvious that you resent a group where many have been successful and have money since you have had very little in your life. Now how about a little news about what is going on in that area of the world which doesn't mention the Jews?  By the way, since you are so interested in your favorite scapegoats, why not hitch hike to USC.  A while ago I was sitting down with a cup of coffee reading my local newspaper when I came across some of the Religious Events happening in the city.  At one of the campuses of USC, the talk on Monday will be..........Memories of the Forgotten Holocaust, Examining Jewish Life in the Ukraine's Troubled Past. You wouldn't even have to worry about the parking fee since you don't have a car.  For a fellow so obsessed with the Jews (your scapegoats), such a talk might interest you, Herr George.  If this is not your cup of tea, Herr George, many of the Buddhist Centers teach about meditation, which might do you a world of good because it might take your mind off your scapegoats. 

AOL.com Article - Putin: No need for further retaliation against US


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Thanks for the article, Sally.  It looks as if Putin is toning down the rhetoric for some reason. Good news for the moment.  Maybe China is not quite ready to invade Taiwan.  Maybe he needs to appear to be our friend again before we have the next terrorist attack on American soil ( with KGB assistance ) who knows...  The Bear is Awake irregardless it would behoove us to keep our eye on him.  He's up to something.   People in that region of the world - Ukraine, Poland, Romania know who Putin is.  He isn't fooling them. ( or me )  - Jeri


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Herr Geroge, I don't live in a little one-room apartment paid partly by the taxpayers.  I have a good-sized house to clean, shopping and cooking, taking walks with friends in the early morning, occasionally having lunch (which I did today) and/or going to the mall with friends, etc.  You, on the other hand, spend your days searching for things which will demonize the Jews no matter where they happen to be located.  If you couldn't have participated on the other threads about the Ukraine, at least you could have posted a news article about what is happening instead of looking for something which would drag in your scapegoats, the Jews.  You could have found something like this, but since it doesn't mention your scapegoats, I guess you would think it is just a waste of time.
> 
> 10 Surprising Facts About Vladimir Putin's Extraordinary Past
> 
> 
> 
> *Sounds like you need a second job, Hasbara Sally.
> Human Rights Watch could use your help in Crimea:*
> 
> "Simferopol)  Crimean authorities should urgently conduct a thorough investigation into the enforced disappearance and subsequent killing of Reshat Ametov, a Crimean Tatar from the Simferopol region, and bring the perpetrators to justice."
> 
> Crimea: Disappeared Man Found Killed | Human Rights Watch
> 
> *On your way home be sure to drop in on Ihor Kolomoyskyi, either the 2nd or 3rd richest man in Ukraine, and lend a hand with his Jewish News One TV station; who knows, maybe he'll pay for your next shopping trip*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As for a job, Herr George, I would suggest that you apply at your local WalMart to be a greeter.  This way you will be able to supplement your meager income and have extra money to partake of the many things going on in a big city like Los Angeles.  It sure would be far better than scouring the Internet looking for something bad to say about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  It is quite obvious that you resent a group where many have been successful and have money since you have had very little in your life. Now how about a little news about what is going on in that area of the world which doesn't mention the Jews?  By the way, since you are so interested in your favorite scapegoats, why not hitch hike to USC.  A while ago I was sitting down with a cup of coffee reading my local newspaper when I came across some of the Religious Events happening in the city.  At one of the campuses of USC, the talk on Monday will be..........Memories of the Forgotten Holocaust, Examining Jewish Life in the Ukraine's Troubled Past. You wouldn't even have to worry about the parking fee since you don't have a car.  For a fellow so obsessed with the Jews (your scapegoats), such a talk might interest you, Herr George.  If this is not your cup of tea, Herr George, many of the Buddhist Centers teach about meditation, which might do you a world of good because it might take your mind off your scapegoats.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Putin: No need for further retaliation against US
Click to expand...

*Does Hasbara provide you with some good benefits?
Maybe you can vacation in Kiev with Ihor and his fellow oligarchs:*

"So, basically, the Europeans have told the kleptocrats, the ten or 12 billionaires that run the country, we will make you very, very rich if you join us. We will give you a lot of IMF money, you can transfer it into your banks and your bank accounts, you can then send it abroad to your offshore banking centers, and the Ukrainian people will own it. So you can do the Ukraine what the Irish government did to the Irish: you can take the public money, you can give it all to the private bankers, and then you can tax your people and make them pay."

*Maybe you'll get enough to buy a bigger house?*

Who In Ukraine Will Benefit From An IMF Bailout?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sounds like you need a second job, Hasbara Sally.
> Human Rights Watch could use your help in Crimea:*
> 
> "Simferopol)  Crimean authorities should urgently conduct a thorough investigation into the enforced disappearance and subsequent killing of Reshat Ametov, a Crimean Tatar from the Simferopol region, and bring the perpetrators to justice."
> 
> Crimea: Disappeared Man Found Killed | Human Rights Watch
> 
> *On your way home be sure to drop in on Ihor Kolomoyskyi, either the 2nd or 3rd richest man in Ukraine, and lend a hand with his Jewish News One TV station; who knows, maybe he'll pay for your next shopping trip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Herr George, given your hatred of the Jews (your favorite scapegoats) and which you are certainly illustrating to the readers of this thread how you resent them, no doubt some NeoNazi group here in the U.S. will send you on a first-class trip to Berlin where you can meet up with those NeoNazis who hate the Jews as much as you do.  This way you can get out of your tiny one-room subsidized apartment where you are even given a break on your utilities and see another part of the world.  I imagine some of the readers can just picture Herr George in the audience watching the movie with the other Nazis.  Maybe he would be cheering the loudest.
> 
> THE ETERNAL NAZI: A GERMAN AUDIENCE VIEWS ROMAN POLANSKI'S 'THE PIANIST'
> 
> 
> As for a job, Herr George, I would suggest that you apply at your local WalMart to be a greeter.  This way you will be able to supplement your meager income and have extra money to partake of the many things going on in a big city like Los Angeles.  It sure would be far better than scouring the Internet looking for something bad to say about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  It is quite obvious that you resent a group where many have been successful and have money since you have had very little in your life. Now how about a little news about what is going on in that area of the world which doesn't mention the Jews?  By the way, since you are so interested in your favorite scapegoats, why not hitch hike to USC.  A while ago I was sitting down with a cup of coffee reading my local newspaper when I came across some of the Religious Events happening in the city.  At one of the campuses of USC, the talk on Monday will be..........Memories of the Forgotten Holocaust, Examining Jewish Life in the Ukraine's Troubled Past. You wouldn't even have to worry about the parking fee since you don't have a car.  For a fellow so obsessed with the Jews (your scapegoats), such a talk might interest you, Herr George.  If this is not your cup of tea, Herr George, many of the Buddhist Centers teach about meditation, which might do you a world of good because it might take your mind off your scapegoats.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Putin: No need for further retaliation against US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Does Hasbara provide you with some good benefits?
> Maybe you can vacation in Kiev with Ihor and his fellow oligarchs:*
> 
> "So, basically, the Europeans have told the kleptocrats, the ten or 12 billionaires that run the country, we will make you very, very rich if you join us. We will give you a lot of IMF money, you can transfer it into your banks and your bank accounts, you can then send it abroad to your offshore banking centers, and the Ukrainian people will own it. So you can do the Ukraine what the Irish government did to the Irish: you can take the public money, you can give it all to the private bankers, and then you can tax your people and make them pay."
> 
> *Maybe you'll get enough to buy a bigger house?*
> 
> Who In Ukraine Will Benefit From An IMF Bailout?
Click to expand...


Why, Herr George, given your hatred of the Jews (your favorite scapegoats) and which you are certainly illustrating to the readers of this thread how you resent them, no doubt some NeoNazi group here in the U.S. will send you on a first-class trip to Berlin where you can meet up with those NeoNazis who hate the Jews as much as you do.  This way you can get out of your tiny one-room subsidized apartment where you are even given a break on your utilities (and even those who immigrated from Russia and the Ukraine, whatever their religion, seem to have made out better than you who are native born) and see another part of the world.  I imagine some of the readers can just picture Herr George in the audience watching the movie with the other Nazis.  Maybe he would be cheering the loudest.

THE ETERNAL NAZI: A GERMAN AUDIENCE VIEWS ROMAN POLANSKI'S 'THE PIANIST'


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Herr George, given your hatred of the Jews (your favorite scapegoats) and which you are certainly illustrating to the readers of this thread how you resent them, no doubt some NeoNazi group here in the U.S. will send you on a first-class trip to Berlin where you can meet up with those NeoNazis who hate the Jews as much as you do.  This way you can get out of your tiny one-room subsidized apartment where you are even given a break on your utilities and see another part of the world.  I imagine some of the readers can just picture Herr George in the audience watching the movie with the other Nazis.  Maybe he would be cheering the loudest.
> 
> THE ETERNAL NAZI: A GERMAN AUDIENCE VIEWS ROMAN POLANSKI'S 'THE PIANIST'
> 
> 
> As for a job, Herr George, I would suggest that you apply at your local WalMart to be a greeter.  This way you will be able to supplement your meager income and have extra money to partake of the many things going on in a big city like Los Angeles.  It sure would be far better than scouring the Internet looking for something bad to say about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  It is quite obvious that you resent a group where many have been successful and have money since you have had very little in your life. Now how about a little news about what is going on in that area of the world which doesn't mention the Jews?  By the way, since you are so interested in your favorite scapegoats, why not hitch hike to USC.  A while ago I was sitting down with a cup of coffee reading my local newspaper when I came across some of the Religious Events happening in the city.  At one of the campuses of USC, the talk on Monday will be..........Memories of the Forgotten Holocaust, Examining Jewish Life in the Ukraine's Troubled Past. You wouldn't even have to worry about the parking fee since you don't have a car.  For a fellow so obsessed with the Jews (your scapegoats), such a talk might interest you, Herr George.  If this is not your cup of tea, Herr George, many of the Buddhist Centers teach about meditation, which might do you a world of good because it might take your mind off your scapegoats.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Putin: No need for further retaliation against US
> 
> 
> 
> *Does Hasbara provide you with some good benefits?
> Maybe you can vacation in Kiev with Ihor and his fellow oligarchs:*
> 
> "So, basically, the Europeans have told the kleptocrats, the ten or 12 billionaires that run the country, we will make you very, very rich if you join us. We will give you a lot of IMF money, you can transfer it into your banks and your bank accounts, you can then send it abroad to your offshore banking centers, and the Ukrainian people will own it. So you can do the Ukraine what the Irish government did to the Irish: you can take the public money, you can give it all to the private bankers, and then you can tax your people and make them pay."
> 
> *Maybe you'll get enough to buy a bigger house?*
> 
> Who In Ukraine Will Benefit From An IMF Bailout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, Herr George, given your hatred of the Jews (your favorite scapegoats) and which you are certainly illustrating to the readers of this thread how you resent them, no doubt some NeoNazi group here in the U.S. will send you on a first-class trip to Berlin where you can meet up with those NeoNazis who hate the Jews as much as you do.  This way you can get out of your tiny one-room subsidized apartment where you are even given a break on your utilities (and even those who immigrated from Russia and the Ukraine, whatever their religion, seem to have made out better than you who are native born) and see another part of the world.  I imagine some of the readers can just picture Herr George in the audience watching the movie with the other Nazis.  Maybe he would be cheering the loudest.
> 
> THE ETERNAL NAZI: A GERMAN AUDIENCE VIEWS ROMAN POLANSKI'S 'THE PIANIST'
Click to expand...

"But as soon as the IMF gives the loan to the Ukraine--Russia announced on Monday--and you can read this on the Johnson's Russia List that has a summary of all of the Russian official reports--Russia says that Ukraine owes $20 billion, dating back to the Soviet Union era in exchange for, in addition, to about $5 billion or $6 billion for the oil subsidies that it's been given. 

"Russia said it is going to charge Ukraine the normal oil price, not the subsidized price. So all the money that the IMF and the U.S. gives Russia says is immediately owed to it itself.

"Whatever happens, either the Russian government will get the IMF money for gas and imports or the kleptocrats will. 

"None of the money--and I think Jeff agrees--none of this money's going to go to the Ukrainian economy any more than the IMF money went to the Irish economy or the Greek economy or the other economies that are there. 

"IMF money doesn't go to the country and it doesn't go to the people. 

"It goes to the billionaires who run them to take the money and immediately send it back to the West so it's a circular flow, and it goes in and out of Ukraine in about 20 minutes."

*How much will dual passport Israeli Jews pocket from the IMF looting of Ukraine?
More than Hasbara pays for your regurgitated tripe, $ALLY?*

Who In Ukraine Will Benefit From An IMF Bailout?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Does Hasbara provide you with some good benefits?
> Maybe you can vacation in Kiev with Ihor and his fellow oligarchs:*
> 
> "So, basically, the Europeans have told the kleptocrats, the ten or 12 billionaires that run the country, we will make you very, very rich if you join us. We will give you a lot of IMF money, you can transfer it into your banks and your bank accounts, you can then send it abroad to your offshore banking centers, and the Ukrainian people will own it. So you can do the Ukraine what the Irish government did to the Irish: you can take the public money, you can give it all to the private bankers, and then you can tax your people and make them pay."
> 
> *Maybe you'll get enough to buy a bigger house?*
> 
> Who In Ukraine Will Benefit From An IMF Bailout?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Herr George, given your hatred of the Jews (your favorite scapegoats) and which you are certainly illustrating to the readers of this thread how you resent them, no doubt some NeoNazi group here in the U.S. will send you on a first-class trip to Berlin where you can meet up with those NeoNazis who hate the Jews as much as you do.  This way you can get out of your tiny one-room subsidized apartment where you are even given a break on your utilities (and even those who immigrated from Russia and the Ukraine, whatever their religion, seem to have made out better than you who are native born) and see another part of the world.  I imagine some of the readers can just picture Herr George in the audience watching the movie with the other Nazis.  Maybe he would be cheering the loudest.
> 
> THE ETERNAL NAZI: A GERMAN AUDIENCE VIEWS ROMAN POLANSKI'S 'THE PIANIST'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "But as soon as the IMF gives the loan to the Ukraine--Russia announced on Monday--and you can read this on the Johnson's Russia List that has a summary of all of the Russian official reports--Russia says that Ukraine owes $20 billion, dating back to the Soviet Union era in exchange for, in addition, to about $5 billion or $6 billion for the oil subsidies that it's been given.
> 
> "Russia said it is going to charge Ukraine the normal oil price, not the subsidized price. So all the money that the IMF and the U.S. gives Russia says is immediately owed to it itself.
> 
> "Whatever happens, either the Russian government will get the IMF money for gas and imports or the kleptocrats will.
> 
> "None of the money--and I think Jeff agrees--none of this money's going to go to the Ukrainian economy any more than the IMF money went to the Irish economy or the Greek economy or the other economies that are there.
> 
> "IMF money doesn't go to the country and it doesn't go to the people.
> 
> "It goes to the billionaires who run them to take the money and immediately send it back to the West so it's a circular flow, and it goes in and out of Ukraine in about 20 minutes."
> 
> *How much will dual passport Israeli Jews pocket from the IMF looting of Ukraine?
> More than Hasbara pays for your regurgitated tripe, $ALLY?*
> 
> Who In Ukraine Will Benefit From An IMF Bailout?
Click to expand...


Herr George wants the readers to think that the crises in the Ukarain is all about his favorite scapegoat, the Jews.  If there were no Jews in the Ukraine, Herr George wouldn't be trying so hard to get the readers on this Europe forum to hate them as much as he does.  I wonder what the Jews in Los Angeles did to Herr George to make him hate them so.  Then again he hates the U.S. too.  It really is sad that when someone has had nothing in his actual life money-wise and even was homeless for a time (for which I am truly sorry for, Herr George, regardless of the reason you found yourself homeless), picks on a group that is of a small population in the world of today to be his scapegoats.  As I said, Herr George, just be happy that the Jews are among the taxpayers in Los Angeles who help keep a roof over your head.  Meanwhile, there are many people from different parts of the old USSR living here in the U.S. of different religious groups, and somehow many of them have found their way in this new country of theirs and have been successful that they own their owns homes (some of which are even what we would call mansions), and yet a native-born citizens has to depend on help.  I have a great idea, Herr George.  I know without a car that it would be difficult for you to get to this restaurant, but you can write to the Russians owners and ask them how they became so successful.  Byt the way, folks, if you happen to live in the area, you will enjoy the food and the atmosphare at this restaurant.

Contacts


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Herr George, given your hatred of the Jews (your favorite scapegoats) and which you are certainly illustrating to the readers of this thread how you resent them, no doubt some NeoNazi group here in the U.S. will send you on a first-class trip to Berlin where you can meet up with those NeoNazis who hate the Jews as much as you do.  This way you can get out of your tiny one-room subsidized apartment where you are even given a break on your utilities (and even those who immigrated from Russia and the Ukraine, whatever their religion, seem to have made out better than you who are native born) and see another part of the world.  I imagine some of the readers can just picture Herr George in the audience watching the movie with the other Nazis.  Maybe he would be cheering the loudest.
> 
> THE ETERNAL NAZI: A GERMAN AUDIENCE VIEWS ROMAN POLANSKI'S 'THE PIANIST'
> 
> 
> 
> "But as soon as the IMF gives the loan to the Ukraine--Russia announced on Monday--and you can read this on the Johnson's Russia List that has a summary of all of the Russian official reports--Russia says that Ukraine owes $20 billion, dating back to the Soviet Union era in exchange for, in addition, to about $5 billion or $6 billion for the oil subsidies that it's been given.
> 
> "Russia said it is going to charge Ukraine the normal oil price, not the subsidized price. So all the money that the IMF and the U.S. gives Russia says is immediately owed to it itself.
> 
> "Whatever happens, either the Russian government will get the IMF money for gas and imports or the kleptocrats will.
> 
> "None of the money--and I think Jeff agrees--none of this money's going to go to the Ukrainian economy any more than the IMF money went to the Irish economy or the Greek economy or the other economies that are there.
> 
> "IMF money doesn't go to the country and it doesn't go to the people.
> 
> "It goes to the billionaires who run them to take the money and immediately send it back to the West so it's a circular flow, and it goes in and out of Ukraine in about 20 minutes."
> 
> *How much will dual passport Israeli Jews pocket from the IMF looting of Ukraine?
> More than Hasbara pays for your regurgitated tripe, $ALLY?*
> 
> Who In Ukraine Will Benefit From An IMF Bailout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herr George wants the readers to think that the crises in the Ukarain is all about his favorite scapegoat, the Jews.  If there were no Jews in the Ukraine, Herr George wouldn't be trying so hard to get the readers on this Europe forum to hate them as much as he does.  I wonder what the Jews in Los Angeles did to Herr George to make him hate them so.  Then again he hates the U.S. too.  It really is sad that when someone has had nothing in his actual life money-wise and even was homeless for a time (for which I am truly sorry for, Herr George, regardless of the reason you found yourself homeless), picks on a group that is of a small population in the world of today to be his scapegoats.  As I said, Herr George, just be happy that the Jews are among the taxpayers in Los Angeles who help keep a roof over your head.  Meanwhile, there are many people from different parts of the old USSR living here in the U.S. of different religious groups, and somehow many of them have found their way in this new country of theirs and have been successful that they own their owns homes (some of which are even what we would call mansions), and yet a native-born citizens has to depend on help.  I have a great idea, Herr George.  I know without a car that it would be difficult for you to get to this restaurant, but you can write to the Russians owners and ask them how they became so successful.  Byt the way, folks, if you happen to live in the area, you will enjoy the food and the atmosphare at this restaurant.
> 
> Contacts
Click to expand...

*$ieg Heil, $ally can't stay on topic, so she deflects with amateurish attempts at obscuring the neo-con pillage of Palestine with the one going on in Ukraine*

"Simply compare.  

"Is Russia urging Quebec to secede from Canada so that the province can join a military alliance led by Moscow?  

"Evidently not.  

"That would be comparable, and yet mild compared to the recent U.S. gambit led by Victoria Nuland aimed at bringing Ukraine, including the main Russian naval base at Sebastopol, into the Western orbit. 

"The material reality of this political orbit is NATO, which since the end of the Soviet Union has systematically expanded toward Russia, which stations missiles whose only strategic function would be to provide the United States with a hypothetical nuclear first strike capacity against Russia, and which regularly holds military manoeuvers along Russian borders.  

"Russia has done nothing against the United States, and recently provided President Obama with a face-saving way to avoid being voted down in Congress in regard to military action against Syria  action which was not desired by the Pentagon but only by the fraction of Israeli-oriented policy makers called 'neocons'. 

"Russia professes no hostile ideology, and only seeks normal relations with the West.  What more can it do?  

"It is up to Americans to come to their senses."

Ukraine and Yugoslavia » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But as soon as the IMF gives the loan to the Ukraine--Russia announced on Monday--and you can read this on the Johnson's Russia List that has a summary of all of the Russian official reports--Russia says that Ukraine owes $20 billion, dating back to the Soviet Union era in exchange for, in addition, to about $5 billion or $6 billion for the oil subsidies that it's been given.
> 
> "Russia said it is going to charge Ukraine the normal oil price, not the subsidized price. So all the money that the IMF and the U.S. gives Russia says is immediately owed to it itself.
> 
> "Whatever happens, either the Russian government will get the IMF money for gas and imports or the kleptocrats will.
> 
> "None of the money--and I think Jeff agrees--none of this money's going to go to the Ukrainian economy any more than the IMF money went to the Irish economy or the Greek economy or the other economies that are there.
> 
> "IMF money doesn't go to the country and it doesn't go to the people.
> 
> "It goes to the billionaires who run them to take the money and immediately send it back to the West so it's a circular flow, and it goes in and out of Ukraine in about 20 minutes."
> 
> *How much will dual passport Israeli Jews pocket from the IMF looting of Ukraine?
> More than Hasbara pays for your regurgitated tripe, $ALLY?*
> 
> Who In Ukraine Will Benefit From An IMF Bailout?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herr George wants the readers to think that the crises in the Ukarain is all about his favorite scapegoat, the Jews.  If there were no Jews in the Ukraine, Herr George wouldn't be trying so hard to get the readers on this Europe forum to hate them as much as he does.  I wonder what the Jews in Los Angeles did to Herr George to make him hate them so.  Then again he hates the U.S. too.  It really is sad that when someone has had nothing in his actual life money-wise and even was homeless for a time (for which I am truly sorry for, Herr George, regardless of the reason you found yourself homeless), picks on a group that is of a small population in the world of today to be his scapegoats.  As I said, Herr George, just be happy that the Jews are among the taxpayers in Los Angeles who help keep a roof over your head.  Meanwhile, there are many people from different parts of the old USSR living here in the U.S. of different religious groups, and somehow many of them have found their way in this new country of theirs and have been successful that they own their owns homes (some of which are even what we would call mansions), and yet a native-born citizens has to depend on help.  I have a great idea, Herr George.  I know without a car that it would be difficult for you to get to this restaurant, but you can write to the Russians owners and ask them how they became so successful.  Byt the way, folks, if you happen to live in the area, you will enjoy the food and the atmosphare at this restaurant.
> 
> Contacts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *$ieg Heil, $ally can't stay on topic, so she deflects with amateurish attempts at obscuring the neo-con pillage of Palestine with the one going on in Ukraine*
> 
> "Simply compare.
> 
> "Is Russia urging Quebec to secede from Canada so that the province can join a military alliance led by Moscow?
> 
> "Evidently not.
> 
> "That would be comparable, and yet mild compared to the recent U.S. gambit led by Victoria Nuland aimed at bringing Ukraine, including the main Russian naval base at Sebastopol, into the Western orbit.
> 
> "The material reality of this political orbit is NATO, which since the end of the Soviet Union has systematically expanded toward Russia, which stations missiles whose only strategic function would be to provide the United States with a hypothetical nuclear first strike capacity against Russia, and which regularly holds military manoeuvers along Russian borders.
> 
> "Russia has done nothing against the United States, and recently provided President Obama with a face-saving way to avoid being voted down in Congress in regard to military action against Syria  action which was not desired by the Pentagon but only by the fraction of Israeli-oriented policy makers called 'neocons'.
> 
> "Russia professes no hostile ideology, and only seeks normal relations with the West.  What more can it do?
> 
> "It is up to Americans to come to their senses."
> 
> Ukraine and Yugoslavia » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...


You know, Herr Geroge, I don't waste my time on your Leftist anti-Semitic propaganda sites, like Counterpunch.  I and the other readers with brains realize that the crises in the Ukraine is not about the Jews as much as you want your favorite scapegoats to be behind everything bad happening in the world even though thousands and thousands of innocent people have been murdered and are still being murdered every day in places like the Middle East which have had nothing at all to do with the Jews or Israel and places which you yourself wouldn't be safe no matter how much you tell your captors you hate the Jews like they do.  However, if it gives you the jollies to think that everyone here is going to believe as you do, by all means go for it.  There is not much in your life, and it is laughable to see you actually think you will eventually get all the readers to start taking up the Jews as their scapegoats with all your nonsensical pieces from such dubious sites like Counterpunch.  Go for it, Herr Georgie, if it makes you able to sleep better at night.  Meanwhile, let's see a regular news article about what is happening with regard to Russia and the Ukraine.  I don't think Herr George's scapegoats are mentioned in this article either.

Ukrainian Warships In Crimea Seized By Pro-Russian Crowds


----------



## georgephillip

"Israeli foreign minister Avigdor Lieberman issued an anodyne statement last week saying: 'Israel is following the events in Ukraine with grave concern, worries for the safety of the Ukrainian people and hopes that the situation does not deteriorate and that no human lives are lost.' 

"This came just two days after Netanyahus visit to Washington and, reportedly, after pressure from the US State Department for a public display of support for the new government in Kiev."

Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "Israeli foreign minister Avigdor Lieberman issued an anodyne statement last week saying: 'Israel is following the events in Ukraine with grave concern, worries for the safety of the Ukrainian people and hopes that the situation does not deteriorate and that no human lives are lost.'
> 
> "This came just two days after Netanyahus visit to Washington and, reportedly, after pressure from the US State Department for a public display of support for the new government in Kiev."
> 
> Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site



Oh look, everyone.  Herr George (or should we call him Comrade George since he now is using the World Socialist Site) is back to bashing his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Poor Comrade George, he does need scapegoats in his miserable existence.  Meanwhile, let's look at some current news.  I didn't read the entire article, but maybe Comrade George will and then tell us if his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are mentioned at all.

AOL.com Article - Crimea goes east, Ukraine goes west in 2 new deals


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Israeli foreign minister Avigdor Lieberman issued an anodyne statement last week saying: 'Israel is following the events in Ukraine with grave concern, worries for the safety of the Ukrainian people and hopes that the situation does not deteriorate and that no human lives are lost.'
> 
> "This came just two days after Netanyahus visit to Washington and, reportedly, after pressure from the US State Department for a public display of support for the new government in Kiev."
> 
> Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, everyone.  Herr George (or should we call him Comrade George since he now is using the World Socialist Site) is back to bashing his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Poor Comrade George, he does need scapegoats in his miserable existence.  Meanwhile, let's look at some current news.  I didn't read the entire article, but maybe Comrade George will and then tell us if his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are mentioned at all.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Crimea goes east, Ukraine goes west in 2 new deals
Click to expand...

*Ha$bara $ally can't read?
I'm not surprised.
Not enough $ signs, I guess:*

"The Zionist state, whose self-proclaimed raison dêtre is the defence of the Jewish people against anti-Semitism, now gives unalloyed support to a European government in which for the first time since 1945 an avowedly anti-Semitic, pro-Nazi party controls key levers of state power."

*Have one of your Kosher Kin translate the above, and see if you can manage a critical response.*

Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Israeli foreign minister Avigdor Lieberman issued an anodyne statement last week saying: 'Israel is following the events in Ukraine with grave concern, worries for the safety of the Ukrainian people and hopes that the situation does not deteriorate and that no human lives are lost.'
> 
> "This came just two days after Netanyahus visit to Washington and, reportedly, after pressure from the US State Department for a public display of support for the new government in Kiev."
> 
> Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, everyone.  Herr George (or should we call him Comrade George since he now is using the World Socialist Site) is back to bashing his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Poor Comrade George, he does need scapegoats in his miserable existence.  Meanwhile, let's look at some current news.  I didn't read the entire article, but maybe Comrade George will and then tell us if his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are mentioned at all.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Crimea goes east, Ukraine goes west in 2 new deals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ha$bara $ally can't read?
> I'm not surprised.
> Not enough $ signs, I guess:*
> 
> "The Zionist state, whose self-proclaimed raison dêtre is the defence of the Jewish people against anti-Semitism, now gives unalloyed support to a European government in which for the first time since 1945 an avowedly anti-Semitic, pro-Nazi party controls key levers of state power."
> 
> *Have one of your Kosher Kin translate the above, and see if you can manage a critical response.*
> 
> Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site
Click to expand...


But, Tovarishch George, I gave up reading your nonsense a long, long time ago since it was so obvious that you, having no money in life because of your own lack of initiative and depending on other citizens to help with your one-room subsidized apartment, desperatedly needed a scapegoat.  This is what happens when people like you have such shortcominings in life.  Tovarishch George, the good little Commie, wants the viewers to read the nonsense from the World Socialist Web as if all the viewers were good little Communists themselves.  Have you ever thought, Tovarishch George, that the people around the world who are keeping up with what is happening in the Ukraine are not falling over themselves thinking about the Jews, your favorite scapegoat.  They are concerned with what is actually happening day by day.  Meanwhile, since you are showing everyone that you are so short of dollars that you have to post dollar signs, might I suggest that you start panning for gold and you might get lucky to find some.  

Persistent California Drought Exposes Opportunity for Gold Rush


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, everyone.  Herr George (or should we call him Comrade George since he now is using the World Socialist Site) is back to bashing his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Poor Comrade George, he does need scapegoats in his miserable existence.  Meanwhile, let's look at some current news.  I didn't read the entire article, but maybe Comrade George will and then tell us if his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are mentioned at all.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Crimea goes east, Ukraine goes west in 2 new deals
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha$bara $ally can't read?
> I'm not surprised.
> Not enough $ signs, I guess:*
> 
> "The Zionist state, whose self-proclaimed raison dêtre is the defence of the Jewish people against anti-Semitism, now gives unalloyed support to a European government in which for the first time since 1945 an avowedly anti-Semitic, pro-Nazi party controls key levers of state power."
> 
> *Have one of your Kosher Kin translate the above, and see if you can manage a critical response.*
> 
> Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, Tovarishch George, I gave up reading your nonsense a long, long time ago since it was so obvious that you, having no money in life because of your own lack of initiative and depending on other citizens to help with your one-room subsidized apartment, desperatedly needed a scapegoat.  This is what happens when people like you have such shortcominings in life.  Tovarishch George, the good little Commie, wants the viewers to read the nonsense from the World Socialist Web as if all the viewers were good little Communists themselves.  Have you ever thought, Tovarishch George, that the people around the world who are keeping up with what is happening in the Ukraine are not falling over themselves thinking about the Jews, your favorite scapegoat.  They are concerned with what is actually happening day by day.  Meanwhile, since you are showing everyone that you are so short of dollars that you have to post dollar signs, might I suggest that you start panning for gold and you might get lucky to find some.
> 
> Persistent California Drought Exposes Opportunity for Gold Rush
Click to expand...

"Israels response to the crisis in Ukraine testifies to the fact that the Israeli ruling elite speaks not for world Jewry, as it likes to claim, but for Israels capitalist class, a corrupt and venal social layer that carries out criminal attacks on Palestinians and others in alliance with Washington. 

"The 20 wealthiest Israeli families control about half the stock market and 25 percent of the major corporations, notably the newspapers, banks and high-tech companies. 

"A number of these oligarchs came from Russia and the former Soviet republics, having made their money through the privatisation of state-owned enterprises.

"This class has long allied with fascistic forces outside Israel to defend its interests, most notably with the Phalange movement in Lebanon during the civil war of 1975-1989. 

"More recently, it has shown no qualms in supporting, training and working with right-wing Islamists funded by Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Turkey and the CIA in an attempt to topple President Bashar al-Assads regime in Syria. 

"Neither is Israel opposed to coups, having worked even more closely with Egypt since the July 2013 military coup than it did during the Mubarak era."

Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site

*$ieg Heil, $ally.
You really need to get out more, unless this is how you pay your rent?*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha$bara $ally can't read?
> I'm not surprised.
> Not enough $ signs, I guess:*
> 
> "The Zionist state, whose self-proclaimed raison dêtre is the defence of the Jewish people against anti-Semitism, now gives unalloyed support to a European government in which for the first time since 1945 an avowedly anti-Semitic, pro-Nazi party controls key levers of state power."
> 
> *Have one of your Kosher Kin translate the above, and see if you can manage a critical response.*
> 
> Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Tovarishch George, I gave up reading your nonsense a long, long time ago since it was so obvious that you, having no money in life because of your own lack of initiative and depending on other citizens to help with your one-room subsidized apartment, desperatedly needed a scapegoat.  This is what happens when people like you have such shortcominings in life.  Tovarishch George, the good little Commie, wants the viewers to read the nonsense from the World Socialist Web as if all the viewers were good little Communists themselves.  Have you ever thought, Tovarishch George, that the people around the world who are keeping up with what is happening in the Ukraine are not falling over themselves thinking about the Jews, your favorite scapegoat.  They are concerned with what is actually happening day by day.  Meanwhile, since you are showing everyone that you are so short of dollars that you have to post dollar signs, might I suggest that you start panning for gold and you might get lucky to find some.
> 
> Persistent California Drought Exposes Opportunity for Gold Rush
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israels response to the crisis in Ukraine testifies to the fact that the Israeli ruling elite speaks not for world Jewry, as it likes to claim, but for Israels capitalist class, a corrupt and venal social layer that carries out criminal attacks on Palestinians and others in alliance with Washington.
> 
> "The 20 wealthiest Israeli families control about half the stock market and 25 percent of the major corporations, notably the newspapers, banks and high-tech companies.
> 
> "A number of these oligarchs came from Russia and the former Soviet republics, having made their money through the privatisation of state-owned enterprises.
> 
> "This class has long allied with fascistic forces outside Israel to defend its interests, most notably with the Phalange movement in Lebanon during the civil war of 1975-1989.
> 
> "More recently, it has shown no qualms in supporting, training and working with right-wing Islamists funded by Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Turkey and the CIA in an attempt to topple President Bashar al-Assads regime in Syria.
> 
> "Neither is Israel opposed to coups, having worked even more closely with Egypt since the July 2013 military coup than it did during the Mubarak era."
> 
> Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> *$ieg Heil, $ally.
> You really need to get out more, unless this is how you pay your rent?*
Click to expand...


Looks like Comrade George decided he didn't want to go out today to pan for some gold to supplement his meager income.  As you can see from his dollar signs, his shortage of money is always on his mind.  Pay rent, Comrade George?  My mortgage is all paid off.  I don't have to live in a subsidized apartment like you do because you as a good Commie feels that the rest of the L.A. taxpapers have to help you get by.  As the readers will notice, the good Comrade George is back with his World Socialist Web Site like all the viewers are going to bother to read it.  I guess this is a site that all good Commies have to run to.  Meanwhile, why don't tyou forget your obsession with your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and hitch hike down to Grand Park which can't be that far from your subsidized apartment, sit on a bench while enjoying some fresh air, and just let the world pass you by for a while.  

Meanwhile, I wonder if Comrade George can tell the viewers about the sanctions the Russians and U.S. are siggesting for each other.  I think the average person around the world would be more interested in that than what nonsense comes from some World Socialist Site.  After all, everyone doesn't need a favorite scapegoat like many losers in life do.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, Tovarishch George, I gave up reading your nonsense a long, long time ago since it was so obvious that you, having no money in life because of your own lack of initiative and depending on other citizens to help with your one-room subsidized apartment, desperatedly needed a scapegoat.  This is what happens when people like you have such shortcominings in life.  Tovarishch George, the good little Commie, wants the viewers to read the nonsense from the World Socialist Web as if all the viewers were good little Communists themselves.  Have you ever thought, Tovarishch George, that the people around the world who are keeping up with what is happening in the Ukraine are not falling over themselves thinking about the Jews, your favorite scapegoat.  They are concerned with what is actually happening day by day.  Meanwhile, since you are showing everyone that you are so short of dollars that you have to post dollar signs, might I suggest that you start panning for gold and you might get lucky to find some.
> 
> Persistent California Drought Exposes Opportunity for Gold Rush
> 
> 
> 
> "Israels response to the crisis in Ukraine testifies to the fact that the Israeli ruling elite speaks not for world Jewry, as it likes to claim, but for Israels capitalist class, a corrupt and venal social layer that carries out criminal attacks on Palestinians and others in alliance with Washington.
> 
> "The 20 wealthiest Israeli families control about half the stock market and 25 percent of the major corporations, notably the newspapers, banks and high-tech companies.
> 
> "A number of these oligarchs came from Russia and the former Soviet republics, having made their money through the privatisation of state-owned enterprises.
> 
> "This class has long allied with fascistic forces outside Israel to defend its interests, most notably with the Phalange movement in Lebanon during the civil war of 1975-1989.
> 
> "More recently, it has shown no qualms in supporting, training and working with right-wing Islamists funded by Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Turkey and the CIA in an attempt to topple President Bashar al-Assads regime in Syria.
> 
> "Neither is Israel opposed to coups, having worked even more closely with Egypt since the July 2013 military coup than it did during the Mubarak era."
> 
> Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> *$ieg Heil, $ally.
> You really need to get out more, unless this is how you pay your rent?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like Comrade George decided he didn't want to go out today to pan for some gold to supplement his meager income.  As you can see from his dollar signs, his shortage of money is always on his mind.  Pay rent, Comrade George?  My mortgage is all paid off.  I don't have to live in a subsidized apartment like you do because you as a good Commie feels that the rest of the L.A. taxpapers have to help you get by.  As the readers will notice, the good Comrade George is back with his World Socialist Web Site like all the viewers are going to bother to read it.  I guess this is a site that all good Commies have to run to.  Meanwhile, why don't tyou forget your obsession with your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and hitch hike down to Grand Park which can't be that far from your subsidized apartment, sit on a bench while enjoying some fresh air, and just let the world pass you by for a while.
> 
> Meanwhile, I wonder if Comrade George can tell the viewers about the sanctions the Russians and U.S. are siggesting for each other.  I think the average person around the world would be more interested in that than what nonsense comes from some World Socialist Site.  After all, everyone doesn't need a favorite scapegoat like many losers in life do.
Click to expand...

*Ha$bara paid off $ally's mortgage?
Maybe she isn't afraid to tell us if the following is true or false:*

"The government of Israeli prime minister Benyamin Netanyahu is backing the fascist-led putsch that ousted Ukraines elected pro-Russian president, Viktor Yanukovych. Far from opposing anti-Semitism and defending Ukrainian Jews from the neo-Nazi parties that have joined the new coalition government, Israel is doing its best to deny that any such threat exists."

*Don't hold your breath...*

Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Israels response to the crisis in Ukraine testifies to the fact that the Israeli ruling elite speaks not for world Jewry, as it likes to claim, but for Israels capitalist class, a corrupt and venal social layer that carries out criminal attacks on Palestinians and others in alliance with Washington.
> 
> "The 20 wealthiest Israeli families control about half the stock market and 25 percent of the major corporations, notably the newspapers, banks and high-tech companies.
> 
> "A number of these oligarchs came from Russia and the former Soviet republics, having made their money through the privatisation of state-owned enterprises.
> 
> "This class has long allied with fascistic forces outside Israel to defend its interests, most notably with the Phalange movement in Lebanon during the civil war of 1975-1989.
> 
> "More recently, it has shown no qualms in supporting, training and working with right-wing Islamists funded by Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Turkey and the CIA in an attempt to topple President Bashar al-Assads regime in Syria.
> 
> "Neither is Israel opposed to coups, having worked even more closely with Egypt since the July 2013 military coup than it did during the Mubarak era."
> 
> Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> *$ieg Heil, $ally.
> You really need to get out more, unless this is how you pay your rent?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Comrade George decided he didn't want to go out today to pan for some gold to supplement his meager income.  As you can see from his dollar signs, his shortage of money is always on his mind.  Pay rent, Comrade George?  My mortgage is all paid off.  I don't have to live in a subsidized apartment like you do because you as a good Commie feels that the rest of the L.A. taxpapers have to help you get by.  As the readers will notice, the good Comrade George is back with his World Socialist Web Site like all the viewers are going to bother to read it.  I guess this is a site that all good Commies have to run to.  Meanwhile, why don't tyou forget your obsession with your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and hitch hike down to Grand Park which can't be that far from your subsidized apartment, sit on a bench while enjoying some fresh air, and just let the world pass you by for a while.
> 
> Meanwhile, I wonder if Comrade George can tell the viewers about the sanctions the Russians and U.S. are siggesting for each other.  I think the average person around the world would be more interested in that than what nonsense comes from some World Socialist Site.  After all, everyone doesn't need a favorite scapegoat like many losers in life do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ha$bara paid off $ally's mortgage?
> Maybe she isn't afraid to tell us if the following is true or false:*
> 
> "The government of Israeli prime minister Benyamin Netanyahu is backing the fascist-led putsch that ousted Ukraines elected pro-Russian president, Viktor Yanukovych. Far from opposing anti-Semitism and defending Ukrainian Jews from the neo-Nazi parties that have joined the new coalition government, Israel is doing its best to deny that any such threat exists."
> 
> *Don't hold your breath...*
> 
> Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site
Click to expand...


You don't say Comrade George???  As the readers can see, Comrade George, like the good Commie that he is, is right back with one of his favorite sites, the World Socialist Web Site.  Instead of showing us that you know how to find the dollar sign on your keyboard, your lack of money, and your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, why not get out of your one-room subsidized apartment today for some fresh air.  Surely there must be something going on in your part of town which will be free.  At least, walk to Koreatown which is not that far from you to see another part of Los Angeles.  See how industrious the Koreans are that they probably will never have to apply for a subsidized apartment.

While the good Comrade George is obsessing over his usual, there are other things being reported in the news which don't come from Commie sites.

Ukraine signs political accord with European Union - latimes.com

And since Comrade George is such a good Commie, I wonder if he can talk his fellow Russian Commie friends in releasing this General.  Go for it, Comrade George.  The man's family will be appreciative of your efforts.

AOL.com Article - Ukraine says top commander held after base stormed


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Comrade George decided he didn't want to go out today to pan for some gold to supplement his meager income.  As you can see from his dollar signs, his shortage of money is always on his mind.  Pay rent, Comrade George?  My mortgage is all paid off.  I don't have to live in a subsidized apartment like you do because you as a good Commie feels that the rest of the L.A. taxpapers have to help you get by.  As the readers will notice, the good Comrade George is back with his World Socialist Web Site like all the viewers are going to bother to read it.  I guess this is a site that all good Commies have to run to.  Meanwhile, why don't tyou forget your obsession with your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and hitch hike down to Grand Park which can't be that far from your subsidized apartment, sit on a bench while enjoying some fresh air, and just let the world pass you by for a while.
> 
> Meanwhile, I wonder if Comrade George can tell the viewers about the sanctions the Russians and U.S. are siggesting for each other.  I think the average person around the world would be more interested in that than what nonsense comes from some World Socialist Site.  After all, everyone doesn't need a favorite scapegoat like many losers in life do.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha$bara paid off $ally's mortgage?
> Maybe she isn't afraid to tell us if the following is true or false:*
> 
> "The government of Israeli prime minister Benyamin Netanyahu is backing the fascist-led putsch that ousted Ukraines elected pro-Russian president, Viktor Yanukovych. Far from opposing anti-Semitism and defending Ukrainian Jews from the neo-Nazi parties that have joined the new coalition government, Israel is doing its best to deny that any such threat exists."
> 
> *Don't hold your breath...*
> 
> Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't say Comrade George???  As the readers can see, Comrade George, like the good Commie that he is, is right back with one of his favorite sites, the World Socialist Web Site.  Instead of showing us that you know how to find the dollar sign on your keyboard, your lack of money, and your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, why not get out of your one-room subsidized apartment today for some fresh air.  Surely there must be something going on in your part of town which will be free.  At least, walk to Koreatown which is not that far from you to see another part of Los Angeles.  See how industrious the Koreans are that they probably will never have to apply for a subsidized apartment.
> 
> While the good Comrade George is obsessing over his usual, there are other things being reported in the news which don't come from Commie sites.
> 
> Ukraine signs political accord with European Union - latimes.com
> 
> And since Comrade George is such a good Commie, I wonder if he can talk his fellow Russian Commie friends in releasing this General.  Go for it, Comrade George.  The man's family will be appreciative of your efforts.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine says top commander held after base stormed
Click to expand...

$ally can't answer a simple question, and performs her usual deflection trick like a true ha$bara profe$$ional.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha$bara paid off $ally's mortgage?
> Maybe she isn't afraid to tell us if the following is true or false:*
> 
> "The government of Israeli prime minister Benyamin Netanyahu is backing the fascist-led putsch that ousted Ukraines elected pro-Russian president, Viktor Yanukovych. Far from opposing anti-Semitism and defending Ukrainian Jews from the neo-Nazi parties that have joined the new coalition government, Israel is doing its best to deny that any such threat exists."
> 
> *Don't hold your breath...*
> 
> Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't say Comrade George???  As the readers can see, Comrade George, like the good Commie that he is, is right back with one of his favorite sites, the World Socialist Web Site.  Instead of showing us that you know how to find the dollar sign on your keyboard, your lack of money, and your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, why not get out of your one-room subsidized apartment today for some fresh air.  Surely there must be something going on in your part of town which will be free.  At least, walk to Koreatown which is not that far from you to see another part of Los Angeles.  See how industrious the Koreans are that they probably will never have to apply for a subsidized apartment.
> 
> While the good Comrade George is obsessing over his usual, there are other things being reported in the news which don't come from Commie sites.
> 
> Ukraine signs political accord with European Union - latimes.com
> 
> And since Comrade George is such a good Commie, I wonder if he can talk his fellow Russian Commie friends in releasing this General.  Go for it, Comrade George.  The man's family will be appreciative of your efforts.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine says top commander held after base stormed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $ally can't answer a simple question, and performs her usual deflection trick like a true ha$bara profe$$ional.
Click to expand...


Oh, Comrade George, do you really think I am paying attention to your nonsense?  All I am doing is chuckling that you think  you are one clever little fellow by being able to type the dollar sign.  Perhaps you think that your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, have all the money in the world that they should share with poor little old you.  Meanwhile, let's get back to the news over there without your silly nonsense from a socialist site.  I certainly hope that in your life you had someone to kiss.

AOL.com Article - After a kiss, Ukrainian troops leave Crimea by bus


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't say Comrade George???  As the readers can see, Comrade George, like the good Commie that he is, is right back with one of his favorite sites, the World Socialist Web Site.  Instead of showing us that you know how to find the dollar sign on your keyboard, your lack of money, and your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, why not get out of your one-room subsidized apartment today for some fresh air.  Surely there must be something going on in your part of town which will be free.  At least, walk to Koreatown which is not that far from you to see another part of Los Angeles.  See how industrious the Koreans are that they probably will never have to apply for a subsidized apartment.
> 
> While the good Comrade George is obsessing over his usual, there are other things being reported in the news which don't come from Commie sites.
> 
> Ukraine signs political accord with European Union - latimes.com
> 
> And since Comrade George is such a good Commie, I wonder if he can talk his fellow Russian Commie friends in releasing this General.  Go for it, Comrade George.  The man's family will be appreciative of your efforts.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine says top commander held after base stormed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $ally can't answer a simple question, and performs her usual deflection trick like a true ha$bara profe$$ional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Comrade George, do you really think I am paying attention to your nonsense?  All I am doing is chuckling that you think  you are one clever little fellow by being able to type the dollar sign.  Perhaps you think that your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, have all the money in the world that they should share with poor little old you.  Meanwhile, let's get back to the news over there without your silly nonsense from a socialist site.  I certainly hope that in your life you had someone to kiss.
> 
> AOL.com Article - After a kiss, Ukrainian troops leave Crimea by bus
Click to expand...

*Still no answer...*

"The Zionist state, whose self-proclaimed raison dêtre is the defence of the Jewish people against anti-Semitism, now gives unalloyed support to a European government in which for the first time since 1945 an avowedly anti-Semitic, pro-Nazi party controls key levers of state power."

Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> $ally can't answer a simple question, and performs her usual deflection trick like a true ha$bara profe$$ional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Comrade George, do you really think I am paying attention to your nonsense?  All I am doing is chuckling that you think  you are one clever little fellow by being able to type the dollar sign.  Perhaps you think that your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, have all the money in the world that they should share with poor little old you.  Meanwhile, let's get back to the news over there without your silly nonsense from a socialist site.  I certainly hope that in your life you had someone to kiss.
> 
> AOL.com Article - After a kiss, Ukrainian troops leave Crimea by bus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Still no answer...*
> 
> "The Zionist state, whose self-proclaimed raison dêtre is the defence of the Jewish people against anti-Semitism, now gives unalloyed support to a European government in which for the first time since 1945 an avowedly anti-Semitic, pro-Nazi party controls key levers of state power."
> 
> 
> Israel backs far-right coup in Ukraine - World Socialist Web Site
Click to expand...


As everyone can see, Comrade George is really pushing that World Socialist Web Site like the good Commie that he is.  Of course, the readers will notice that he is getting his jollies from this particular site because it mentions his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Meanwhile, just yesterday I went to an optomitrist who happens to be Russian.  We were talking over the situation, and you could see the sadness in her face. She said the Ukrainians and Russians share a similar language and culture, and the ones who are hurting are the people.  She told me one of her grandmothers came from Kiev.  Of course, Comrade George doesn't care about the peoiple.  He just wants people to hate his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, the same way he does.  For all we know, he blames them for the failure in his own life.  Say, Comrade George, is their a Communist Party get-together occasionally in the LA. area and do you get someone to drive you there since you can't afford a car?


----------



## georgephillip

"For his own political reasons, the Canadian PM will continue his apparently unconditional embrace of Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuks unelected government. But in private, we must hope, he will tell Yatsenyuk that it is intolerable and unacceptable that his government contains seven ministers connected to the radical right, including members of the extremist Svoboda Party as deputy prime minister and ministers of defence, agriculture and ecology."

As a champion of Israel, Harper will face uncomfortable truths in Ukraine - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "For his own political reasons, the Canadian PM will continue his apparently unconditional embrace of Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuks unelected government. But in private, we must hope, he will tell Yatsenyuk that it is intolerable and unacceptable that his government contains seven ministers connected to the radical right, including members of the extremist Svoboda Party as deputy prime minister and ministers of defence, agriculture and ecology."
> 
> As a champion of Israel, Harper will face uncomfortable truths in Ukraine - The Globe and Mail



It kills you, doesn't it, Comrade George, that Harper has said that Canada would stick up for Israel.  After all, you would like the entire world to hate your scapegoats, the Jews, as much as you do.  How about you get your other Commie pals scrape up enough money so that you can see this Russian Jew perform in your own city.  You can tell him all about one of your favorite websites, the World Socialist one.  The viewers will notice that Comrade George still has his lack of money on his mind as evidenced by his dollar signs.

Music review: Evgeny Kissin puts distinct Russian stamp on Schubert - latimes.com

Meanwhile let's get to some articles which doesn't involved Comrade George's favorite scapegoats nor one of the supporters of George's scapegoats..........

Vladimir Putin, Russia's human tank - latimes.com

Think Russia's land grab is unique? Think again. - latimes.com


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For his own political reasons, the Canadian PM will continue his apparently unconditional embrace of Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuks unelected government. But in private, we must hope, he will tell Yatsenyuk that it is intolerable and unacceptable that his government contains seven ministers connected to the radical right, including members of the extremist Svoboda Party as deputy prime minister and ministers of defence, agriculture and ecology."
> 
> As a champion of Israel, Harper will face uncomfortable truths in Ukraine - The Globe and Mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kills you, doesn't it, Comrade George, that Harper has said that Canada would stick up for Israel.  After all, you would like the entire world to hate your scapegoats, the Jews, as much as you do.  How about you get your other Commie pals scrape up enough money so that you can see this Russian Jew perform in your own city.  You can tell him all about one of your favorite websites, the World Socialist one.  The viewers will notice that Comrade George still has his lack of money on his mind as evidenced by his dollar signs.
> 
> Music review: Evgeny Kissin puts distinct Russian stamp on Schubert - latimes.com
> 
> Meanwhile let's get to some articles which doesn't involved Comrade George's favorite scapegoats nor one of the supporters of George's scapegoats..........
> 
> Vladimir Putin, Russia's human tank - latimes.com
> 
> Think Russia's land grab is unique? Think again. - latimes.com
Click to expand...

*Ha$bara $ally conflates my income level with her $upport of Anti-$emitism.
Maybe she's angling for a rai$e..*

"Anti-Semitism, as we all know, has no more uncompromising a foe than Stephen Harper and his government. They even denounce it where it does not exist. So we can be sure they must be outraged by Svoboda, even though in public, strangely enough, they have been silent as the grave."

As a champion of Israel, Harper will face uncomfortable truths in Ukraine - The Globe and Mail

*Are you outraged or just another whore for Zion, $ally?*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For his own political reasons, the Canadian PM will continue his apparently unconditional embrace of Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuks unelected government. But in private, we must hope, he will tell Yatsenyuk that it is intolerable and unacceptable that his government contains seven ministers connected to the radical right, including members of the extremist Svoboda Party as deputy prime minister and ministers of defence, agriculture and ecology."
> 
> As a champion of Israel, Harper will face uncomfortable truths in Ukraine - The Globe and Mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kills you, doesn't it, Comrade George, that Harper has said that Canada would stick up for Israel.  After all, you would like the entire world to hate your scapegoats, the Jews, as much as you do.  How about you get your other Commie pals scrape up enough money so that you can see this Russian Jew perform in your own city.  You can tell him all about one of your favorite websites, the World Socialist one.  The viewers will notice that Comrade George still has his lack of money on his mind as evidenced by his dollar signs.
> 
> Music review: Evgeny Kissin puts distinct Russian stamp on Schubert - latimes.com
> 
> Meanwhile let's get to some articles which doesn't involved Comrade George's favorite scapegoats nor one of the supporters of George's scapegoats..........
> 
> Vladimir Putin, Russia's human tank - latimes.com
> 
> Think Russia's land grab is unique? Think again. - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ha$bara $ally conflates my income level with her $upport of Anti-$emitism.
> Maybe she's angling for a rai$e..*
> 
> "Anti-Semitism, as we all know, has no more uncompromising a foe than Stephen Harper and his government. They even denounce it where it does not exist. So we can be sure they must be outraged by Svoboda, even though in public, strangely enough, they have been silent as the grave."
> 
> As a champion of Israel, Harper will face uncomfortable truths in Ukraine - The Globe and Mail
> 
> *Are you outraged or just another whore for Zion, $ally?*
Click to expand...



Poor Comrade George, with all his dollar signs, does he want us to know he is short of money and would be appreciative if we take up a collection for him? Now that you are insinuating I am a whore, Comrade George, perhaps it is you who should become a pimp to pick up a few bucks.  Then after you make a few bucks doing this, you can ride around in your big pimpmobile instead of hitch hiking.  I am sure the readers have discerned by now that the main characters in this Russian/Ukraine conflict in Comrade George's mind are his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  He really has no interest in the ordinary people who are hurting there as long as he can bring attention to the readers  how bad the Jews are so that they will feel about them the way this loser does.  Sad how some people need scapegoats.

Meanwhile, let us get on with some of the news and opinions (which do not mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews) from people much more intelligent than Comrade George,

Russian Buildup On Ukraine Border Seen By Western Governments

The next, key step on Ukraine - latimes.com

Ukraine gets new defense minister as its troops pull out of Crimea - latimes.com


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> It kills you, doesn't it, Comrade George, that Harper has said that Canada would stick up for Israel.  After all, you would like the entire world to hate your scapegoats, the Jews, as much as you do.  How about you get your other Commie pals scrape up enough money so that you can see this Russian Jew perform in your own city.  You can tell him all about one of your favorite websites, the World Socialist one.  The viewers will notice that Comrade George still has his lack of money on his mind as evidenced by his dollar signs.
> 
> Music review: Evgeny Kissin puts distinct Russian stamp on Schubert - latimes.com
> 
> Meanwhile let's get to some articles which doesn't involved Comrade George's favorite scapegoats nor one of the supporters of George's scapegoats..........
> 
> Vladimir Putin, Russia's human tank - latimes.com
> 
> Think Russia's land grab is unique? Think again. - latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha$bara $ally conflates my income level with her $upport of Anti-$emitism.
> Maybe she's angling for a rai$e..*
> 
> "Anti-Semitism, as we all know, has no more uncompromising a foe than Stephen Harper and his government. They even denounce it where it does not exist. So we can be sure they must be outraged by Svoboda, even though in public, strangely enough, they have been silent as the grave."
> 
> As a champion of Israel, Harper will face uncomfortable truths in Ukraine - The Globe and Mail
> 
> *Are you outraged or just another whore for Zion, $ally?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Comrade George, with all his dollar signs, does he want us to know he is short of money and would be appreciative if we take up a collection for him? Now that you are insinuating I am a whore, Comrade George, perhaps it is you who should become a pimp to pick up a few bucks.  Then after you make a few bucks doing this, you can ride around in your big pimpmobile instead of hitch hiking.  I am sure the readers have discerned by now that the main characters in this Russian/Ukraine conflict in Comrade George's mind are his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  He really has no interest in the ordinary people who are hurting there as long as he can bring attention to the readers  how bad the Jews are so that they will feel about them the way this loser does.  Sad how some people need scapegoats.
> 
> Meanwhile, let us get on with some of the news and opinions (which do not mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews) from people much more intelligent than Comrade George,
> 
> Russian Buildup On Ukraine Border Seen By Western Governments
> 
> The next, key step on Ukraine - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine gets new defense minister as its troops pull out of Crimea - latimes.com
Click to expand...

*$ally $wallows $ovoboda*

"Given his newfound pre-occupation with Ukraine, Mr. Harper will surely know that only 16 months ago, the European Parliament expressed concern about Svobodas growing support, emphasizing that 'racist, anti-Semitic and xenophobic views go against the European Unions fundamental values and principles.' 

"The EU actually appealed to 'pro-democratic parties [in Ukraine] not to associate with, endorse or form coalitions with' Svoboda, an admonition Yatsenyuks new government has totally ignored."

As a champion of Israel, Harper will face uncomfortable truths in Ukraine - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha$bara $ally conflates my income level with her $upport of Anti-$emitism.
> Maybe she's angling for a rai$e..*
> 
> "Anti-Semitism, as we all know, has no more uncompromising a foe than Stephen Harper and his government. They even denounce it where it does not exist. So we can be sure they must be outraged by Svoboda, even though in public, strangely enough, they have been silent as the grave."
> 
> As a champion of Israel, Harper will face uncomfortable truths in Ukraine - The Globe and Mail
> 
> *Are you outraged or just another whore for Zion, $ally?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Comrade George, with all his dollar signs, does he want us to know he is short of money and would be appreciative if we take up a collection for him? Now that you are insinuating I am a whore, Comrade George, perhaps it is you who should become a pimp to pick up a few bucks.  Then after you make a few bucks doing this, you can ride around in your big pimpmobile instead of hitch hiking.  I am sure the readers have discerned by now that the main characters in this Russian/Ukraine conflict in Comrade George's mind are his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  He really has no interest in the ordinary people who are hurting there as long as he can bring attention to the readers  how bad the Jews are so that they will feel about them the way this loser does.  Sad how some people need scapegoats.
> 
> Meanwhile, let us get on with some of the news and opinions (which do not mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews) from people much more intelligent than Comrade George,
> 
> Russian Buildup On Ukraine Border Seen By Western Governments
> 
> The next, key step on Ukraine - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine gets new defense minister as its troops pull out of Crimea - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *$ally $wallows $ovoboda*
> 
> "Given his newfound pre-occupation with Ukraine, Mr. Harper will surely know that only 16 months ago, the European Parliament expressed concern about Svobodas growing support, emphasizing that 'racist, anti-Semitic and xenophobic views go against the European Unions fundamental values and principles.'
> 
> "The EU actually appealed to 'pro-democratic parties [in Ukraine] not to associate with, endorse or form coalitions with' Svoboda, an admonition Yatsenyuks new government has totally ignored."
> 
> As a champion of Israel, Harper will face uncomfortable truths in Ukraine - The Globe and Mail
Click to expand...


My goodness, by now I thought Comrade George would be driving his purple pimp mobile down Pico Blvd., and the bystanders would wonder what all the dollar signs painted on  the pimp mobile stood for.  You really need to find a Buddhist Meditation Center near you, Comrade George, where you will learn how to get over your anger, irritation and frustration over your lot in life and, consequently will let your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, not be your obsession day and night.  Here's one not too far from your apartment.

Buddhist Temples Koreatown, Los Angeles, CA

Let's see what is being reported now with regard to the Ukraine and Russia since Comrade George is not inviting any of us for a ride in his purple pimp mobile.

Russia antagonist Tymoshenko will run for Ukraine presidency - latimes.com

AOL.com Article - NATO allies agree on Stoltenberg as next secretary-general

UN Backs Ukraine?s Territorial Integrity, Declares Crimea Referendum Invalid | Eurasia Review


----------



## montelatici

I don't want to read all this, but are there people here that support Svoboda whose leaders claimed (before the coup) that the Kiev was governed by "a Jewish-Russian mafia" and that Ukrainians bravely fought Russians, Jews and other scum in World War II?  I don't think these are nice people.


----------



## Sally

montelatici said:


> I don't want to read all this, but are there people here that support Svoboda whose leaders claimed (before the coup) that the Kiev was governed by "a Jewish-Russian mafia" and that Ukrainians bravely fought Russians, Jews and other scum in World War II?  I don't think these are nice people.



Oh boy, now we have a Muslim convert bringing up the Jews too..  One would think from these anti-Semites that the entire Ukraine/Russia conflict is all about the Jews.  Does anyone think that these anti-Semites actually care about the ordinary people in the Ukraine and Russia?


----------



## montelatici

How does my disgust with the anti-semite Svoboda party make me an anti-semite?  I think you have a reading comprehension problem.


----------



## montelatici

Or, you have no clue as to what is going on in Ukraine.


----------



## Sally

montelatici said:


> Or, you have no clue as to what is going on in Ukraine.



Like you really care what is happening to the people.  Say, maybe you have some Russians or Ukrainians at your mosque, and they can tell you all about it -- how the Ukrainian and Russian Jews are so, so bad and the entire crisis over there is because of these bad, bad Jews.


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Comrade George, with all his dollar signs, does he want us to know he is short of money and would be appreciative if we take up a collection for him? Now that you are insinuating I am a whore, Comrade George, perhaps it is you who should become a pimp to pick up a few bucks.  Then after you make a few bucks doing this, you can ride around in your big pimpmobile instead of hitch hiking.  I am sure the readers have discerned by now that the main characters in this Russian/Ukraine conflict in Comrade George's mind are his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  He really has no interest in the ordinary people who are hurting there as long as he can bring attention to the readers  how bad the Jews are so that they will feel about them the way this loser does.  Sad how some people need scapegoats.
> 
> Meanwhile, let us get on with some of the news and opinions (which do not mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews) from people much more intelligent than Comrade George,
> 
> Russian Buildup On Ukraine Border Seen By Western Governments
> 
> The next, key step on Ukraine - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine gets new defense minister as its troops pull out of Crimea - latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> *$ally $wallows $ovoboda*
> 
> "Given his newfound pre-occupation with Ukraine, Mr. Harper will surely know that only 16 months ago, the European Parliament expressed concern about Svobodas growing support, emphasizing that 'racist, anti-Semitic and xenophobic views go against the European Unions fundamental values and principles.'
> 
> "The EU actually appealed to 'pro-democratic parties [in Ukraine] not to associate with, endorse or form coalitions with' Svoboda, an admonition Yatsenyuks new government has totally ignored."
> 
> As a champion of Israel, Harper will face uncomfortable truths in Ukraine - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My goodness, by now I thought Comrade George would be driving his purple pimp mobile down Pico Blvd., and the bystanders would wonder what all the dollar signs painted on  the pimp mobile stood for.  You really need to find a Buddhist Meditation Center near you, Comrade George, where you will learn how to get over your anger, irritation and frustration over your lot in life and, consequently will let your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, not be your obsession day and night.  Here's one not too far from your apartment.
> 
> Buddhist Temples Koreatown, Los Angeles, CA
> 
> Let's see what is being reported now with regard to the Ukraine and Russia since Comrade George is not inviting any of us for a ride in his purple pimp mobile.
> 
> Russia antagonist Tymoshenko will run for Ukraine presidency - latimes.com
> 
> AOL.com Article - NATO allies agree on Stoltenberg as next secretary-general
> 
> UN Backs Ukraine?s Territorial Integrity, Declares Crimea Referendum Invalid | Eurasia Review
Click to expand...

Thought I'd drop in and pick up the latest about the Ukraine but all I see is George blaming the Jews for starting the conflict and the Rothchilds and Rockefellers bankrolling the whole thing through secret organizations. I knew George is a propagandist for Hamas but I never suspected that he would shill for the Rooskies. What a pity.

 [MENTION=36253]Sally[/MENTION]  [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]


----------



## georgephillip

montelatici said:


> I don't want to read all this, but are there people here that support Svoboda whose leaders claimed (before the coup) that the Kiev was governed by "a Jewish-Russian mafia" and that Ukrainians bravely fought Russians, Jews and other scum in World War II?  I don't think these are nice people.


*I began this thread by quoting a Jew, Uri Avnery, who's lived in Palestine longer than the Jewish state has existed on recent events in Ukraine:*

"In my lifetime, Stalin murdered millions of Ukrainians by deliberate starvation. As a result, most Ukrainians welcomed the German Wehrmacht in 1941 as liberators. It could have been the beginning of a beautiful friendship, but unfortunately Hitler was determined to eradicate the Ukrainian Untermenschen, in order to integrate the Ukraine into the German Lebensraum..."

"When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there. They employed Jews as their managers. Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.

"As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms."

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

*I think you'll quickly discover anyone who advocates for holding Israel and the US to the same standards of international law as Russia, for example, becomes an anti-Semite to the many apologists for the Jewish state on USMB.

Welcome to the Hasbara asylum. *


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *$ally $wallows $ovoboda*
> 
> "Given his newfound pre-occupation with Ukraine, Mr. Harper will surely know that only 16 months ago, the European Parliament expressed concern about Svobodas growing support, emphasizing that 'racist, anti-Semitic and xenophobic views go against the European Unions fundamental values and principles.'
> 
> "The EU actually appealed to 'pro-democratic parties [in Ukraine] not to associate with, endorse or form coalitions with' Svoboda, an admonition Yatsenyuks new government has totally ignored."
> 
> As a champion of Israel, Harper will face uncomfortable truths in Ukraine - The Globe and Mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, by now I thought Comrade George would be driving his purple pimp mobile down Pico Blvd., and the bystanders would wonder what all the dollar signs painted on  the pimp mobile stood for.  You really need to find a Buddhist Meditation Center near you, Comrade George, where you will learn how to get over your anger, irritation and frustration over your lot in life and, consequently will let your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, not be your obsession day and night.  Here's one not too far from your apartment.
> 
> Buddhist Temples Koreatown, Los Angeles, CA
> 
> Let's see what is being reported now with regard to the Ukraine and Russia since Comrade George is not inviting any of us for a ride in his purple pimp mobile.
> 
> Russia antagonist Tymoshenko will run for Ukraine presidency - latimes.com
> 
> AOL.com Article - NATO allies agree on Stoltenberg as next secretary-general
> 
> UN Backs Ukraine?s Territorial Integrity, Declares Crimea Referendum Invalid | Eurasia Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought I'd drop in and pick up the latest about the Ukraine but all I see is George blaming the Jews for starting the conflict and the Rothchilds and Rockefellers bankrolling the whole thing through secret organizations. I knew George is a propagandist for Hamas but I never suspected that he would shill for the Rooskies. What a pity.
> 
> [MENTION=36253]Sally[/MENTION]  [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]
Click to expand...

The latest on Ukraine requires an international tribunal of some sort to determine which side (opposition or government) used snipers to murder police officers AND opposition protesters alike on February 20th.

For some reason Ukrainian oligarchs, some with dual Jewish state citizenship, are not encouraging their puppets in Kiev to cooperate. Neither does the US State Department seem particularly concerned.

Are you?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, by now I thought Comrade George would be driving his purple pimp mobile down Pico Blvd., and the bystanders would wonder what all the dollar signs painted on  the pimp mobile stood for.  You really need to find a Buddhist Meditation Center near you, Comrade George, where you will learn how to get over your anger, irritation and frustration over your lot in life and, consequently will let your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, not be your obsession day and night.  Here's one not too far from your apartment.
> 
> Buddhist Temples Koreatown, Los Angeles, CA
> 
> Let's see what is being reported now with regard to the Ukraine and Russia since Comrade George is not inviting any of us for a ride in his purple pimp mobile.
> 
> Russia antagonist Tymoshenko will run for Ukraine presidency - latimes.com
> 
> AOL.com Article - NATO allies agree on Stoltenberg as next secretary-general
> 
> UN Backs Ukraine?s Territorial Integrity, Declares Crimea Referendum Invalid | Eurasia Review
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd drop in and pick up the latest about the Ukraine but all I see is George blaming the Jews for starting the conflict and the Rothchilds and Rockefellers bankrolling the whole thing through secret organizations. I knew George is a propagandist for Hamas but I never suspected that he would shill for the Rooskies. What a pity.
> 
> [MENTION=36253]Sally[/MENTION]  [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The latest on Ukraine requires an international tribunal of some sort to determine which side (opposition or government) used snipers to murder police officers AND opposition protesters alike on February 20th.
> 
> For some reason Ukrainian oligarchs, some with dual Jewish state citizenship, are not encouraging their puppets in Kiev to cooperate. Neither does the US State Department seem particularly concerned.
> 
> Are you?
Click to expand...


With Comrade George, it is THE JEWS, THE JEWS, THE JEWS (his favorite scapegoats in the world).  If he could figure out a way to blame THE JEWS for everything horrendous happening in the world today, he wouldn't hesitate to do so.

Now let us get down to what is happening.  I don't think THE JEWS were mentioned.

Russia Threatened Countries Ahead Of UN Vote On Ukraine, Diplomats Say

Click here: Ukraine gets new defense minister as its troops pull out of Crimea - latimes.com 

Ukraine Hands Over Chechen Militant To Russia | Eurasia Review

Vladimir Putin calls Obama about Ukraine crisis - latimes.com

Now from a scholar who, unlike Comrade George, has been studying Russia for a long time.

Beware the rise of Putin the Terrible - latimes.com


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd drop in and pick up the latest about the Ukraine but all I see is George blaming the Jews for starting the conflict and the Rothchilds and Rockefellers bankrolling the whole thing through secret organizations. I knew George is a propagandist for Hamas but I never suspected that he would shill for the Rooskies. What a pity.
> 
> [MENTION=36253]Sally[/MENTION]  [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> The latest on Ukraine requires an international tribunal of some sort to determine which side (opposition or government) used snipers to murder police officers AND opposition protesters alike on February 20th.
> 
> For some reason Ukrainian oligarchs, some with dual Jewish state citizenship, are not encouraging their puppets in Kiev to cooperate. Neither does the US State Department seem particularly concerned.
> 
> Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Comrade George, it is THE JEWS, THE JEWS, THE JEWS (his favorite scapegoats in the world).  If he could figure out a way to blame THE JEWS for everything horrendous happening in the world today, he wouldn't hesitate to do so.
> 
> Now let us get down to what is happening.  I don't think THE JEWS were mentioned.
> 
> Russia Threatened Countries Ahead Of UN Vote On Ukraine, Diplomats Say
> 
> Click here: Ukraine gets new defense minister as its troops pull out of Crimea - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine Hands Over Chechen Militant To Russia | Eurasia Review
> 
> Vladimir Putin calls Obama about Ukraine crisis - latimes.com
> 
> Now from a scholar who, unlike Comrade George, has been studying Russia for a long time.
> 
> Beware the rise of Putin the Terrible - latimes.com
Click to expand...

"The lawless actions of Ukraine's nationalists have finally caught attention of the intl community, with EU foreign policy chief Catherine Ashton denouncing Right Sector for its pressure and undemocratic demand of the interior ministers resignation.

"A day after neo-Nazi activists who helped bring the acting government in Kiev to power turned against it, Ashton has issued a statement condemning the 'pressure by activists of the Right Sector who have surrounded the building of the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine.'

This 'intimidation' the EU foreign policy chief believes, stands against all 'democratic principles and rule of law,' as Ashton called on the ultra-right group 'to refrain from the use or threat of violence.'

"Ashton stressed the need to 'hand over any unauthorised arms to the authorities immediately.'"

http://rt.com/news/ukraine-right-sector-condemned-997/


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest on Ukraine requires an international tribunal of some sort to determine which side (opposition or government) used snipers to murder police officers AND opposition protesters alike on February 20th.
> 
> For some reason Ukrainian oligarchs, some with dual Jewish state citizenship, are not encouraging their puppets in Kiev to cooperate. Neither does the US State Department seem particularly concerned.
> 
> Are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Comrade George, it is THE JEWS, THE JEWS, THE JEWS (his favorite scapegoats in the world).  If he could figure out a way to blame THE JEWS for everything horrendous happening in the world today, he wouldn't hesitate to do so.
> 
> Now let us get down to what is happening.  I don't think THE JEWS were mentioned.
> 
> Russia Threatened Countries Ahead Of UN Vote On Ukraine, Diplomats Say
> 
> Click here: Ukraine gets new defense minister as its troops pull out of Crimea - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine Hands Over Chechen Militant To Russia | Eurasia Review
> 
> Vladimir Putin calls Obama about Ukraine crisis - latimes.com
> 
> Now from a scholar who, unlike Comrade George, has been studying Russia for a long time.
> 
> Beware the rise of Putin the Terrible - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The lawless actions of Ukraine's nationalists have finally caught attention of the intl community, with EU foreign policy chief Catherine Ashton denouncing Right Sector for its pressure and undemocratic demand of the interior ministers resignation.
> 
> "A day after neo-Nazi activists who helped bring the acting government in Kiev to power turned against it, Ashton has issued a statement condemning the 'pressure by activists of the Right Sector who have surrounded the building of the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine.'
> 
> This 'intimidation' the EU foreign policy chief believes, stands against all 'democratic principles and rule of law,' as Ashton called on the ultra-right group 'to refrain from the use or threat of violence.'
> 
> "Ashton stressed the need to 'hand over any unauthorised arms to the authorities immediately.'"
> 
> http://rt.com/news/ukraine-right-sector-condemned-997/
Click to expand...


If Comrade George had his greatest wish, it would be that everyone blame everything going on all over this planet on his favorite scapegoat, the Jews.  Comrade George wants you to think that the entire Ukraine is populated only by Jews and they are the ones who are fighting against Russia.  Now let's see what the disposed president is suggesting.  By the way, Comrade George, do you think of anything else but the Jews each day.  Seeing your nonsense on other forums, it appears that you don't.  I certainly wish you would hitch hike up to West Hollywood and interview some people from the Ukraine and other parts of the former U.S.S.R. to see what they have to say about what is going on.  Since you appear to want to blame the Jews for the problems in their former location, maybe you will find some sympatico people there who will agree with you and invite  you into their homes for a bowl of borscht or a glass of vodka.

Deposed Ukrainian President Yanukovich Wants Referendum In Each Of Country's Regions


----------



## holston

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> George's brethren:
> 
> Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George's IslamoNazi brethren praying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey George remember this brethren?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have this picture of your IslamoNazi Brethern best friends of Hitler, in your living room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the flag of IslamoNazism. Comrade in arms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, the apple doesn't fall from the tree, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing we have to remember, Roudy, is that many of these Ukrainians and others who have emigrated here to America are doing much, much better than native-born Americans who are living in one-room susidizefd apartments.  I think we realize by now that some people need a scapegoat in their lives because of their inability to get ahead; and since the Jews are small in number, they are chosen as the scapegoats.
Click to expand...


 The Chinese don't look at them as scapegoats. 


> *The Chinese Believe That the Jews Control America. Is That a Good Thing?*
> 
> Prof. Xu Xin&#8217;s Institute of Jewish and Israel Studies at Nanjing University seeks to establish Chinese scholarship on Jews



http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-arts-and-culture/books/167289/nanjing-jewish-studies


> *&#8220;Do the Jews Really Control America?&#8221; asked one Chinese newsweekly headline *in 2009. The factoids doled out in such articles and in books about Jews in China&#8212;for example:* &#8220;The world&#8217;s wealth is in Americans&#8217; pockets; Americans are in Jews&#8217; pockets&#8221;*&#8212;would rightly be seen to be alarming in other contexts. But in China, where Jews are widely perceived as clever and accomplished, they are meant as compliments. Scan the shelves in any bookstore* in China and you are likely to find best-selling self-help books based on Jewish knowledge. Most focus on how to make cash. Titles range from 101 Money Earning Secrets From Jews&#8217; Notebooks to Learn To Make Money With the Jews.*



 In the US where so many Jewish Political Organizations flourish and Jewish lobbies dominate the American political scene, most non-Jews seem to enjoy having Jewish overlords telling them what to do. 
 That's because a great many of them are, frankly stupid, right wing fundamentalist "Christians" who are actually more Zionist than Christian, who still believe in all that superstitious nonsense about the Jews being "God's chosen people". 

 These morons are not only willing to sacrifice as many of their own sons and daughters on the alter of greater Zion, they eagerly give them all the financial support which they and Congress can manage while seeking their sage advice as to what to do next on every issue which is of importance to the Kosher community.  

  The US as a nation is fast on the road to becoming a perfectly subdued nation of Noahides. I see very little "anti-semitism" to complain about. 

 The only prominent scapegoats I see who aren't considered Muslim terrorists (which includes ALL Muslims) would be the remnants of the old White Anglo Saxon Protestant establishment. Even they consist mostly of "Old Farts" and other angry white men. Come to think of it a great many of those right wing fundamentalists have ironically been added to the list of potential terrorists by the Jew directed DHS and ADL offices of the FBI.

 The world is getting better every day. 

 La la la la la.


----------



## Sally

holston said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> George's brethren:
> 
> Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George's IslamoNazi brethren praying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey George remember this brethren?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have this picture of your IslamoNazi Brethern best friends of Hitler, in your living room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the flag of IslamoNazism. Comrade in arms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, the apple doesn't fall from the tree, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing we have to remember, Roudy, is that many of these Ukrainians and others who have emigrated here to America are doing much, much better than native-born Americans who are living in one-room susidizefd apartments.  I think we realize by now that some people need a scapegoat in their lives because of their inability to get ahead; and since the Jews are small in number, they are chosen as the scapegoats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Chinese don't look at them as scapegoats.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Chinese Believe That the Jews Control America. Is That a Good Thing?*
> 
> Prof. Xu Xins Institute of Jewish and Israel Studies at Nanjing University seeks to establish Chinese scholarship on Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-arts-and-culture/books/167289/nanjing-jewish-studies
> 
> 
> 
> *Do the Jews Really Control America? asked one Chinese newsweekly headline *in 2009. The factoids doled out in such articles and in books about Jews in Chinafor example:* The worlds wealth is in Americans pockets; Americans are in Jews pockets*would rightly be seen to be alarming in other contexts. But in China, where Jews are widely perceived as clever and accomplished, they are meant as compliments. Scan the shelves in any bookstore* in China and you are likely to find best-selling self-help books based on Jewish knowledge. Most focus on how to make cash. Titles range from 101 Money Earning Secrets From Jews Notebooks to Learn To Make Money With the Jews.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the US where so many Jewish Political Organizations flourish and Jewish lobbies dominate the American political scene, most non-Jews seem to enjoy having Jewish overlords telling them what to do.
> That's because a great many of them are, frankly stupid, right wing fundamentalist "Christians" who are actually more Zionist than Christian, who still believe in all that superstitious nonsense about the Jews being "God's chosen people".
> 
> These morons are not only willing to sacrifice as many of their own sons and daughters on the alter of greater Zion, they eagerly give them all the financial support which they and Congress can manage while seeking their sage advice as to what to do next on every issue which is of importance to the Kosher community.
> 
> The US as a nation is fast on the road to becoming a perfectly subdued nation of Noahides. I see very little "anti-semitism" to complain about.
> 
> The only prominent scapegoats I see who aren't considered Muslim terrorists (which includes ALL Muslims) would be the remnants of the old White Anglo Saxon Protestant establishment. Even they consist mostly of "Old Farts" and other angry white men. Come to think of it a great many of those right wing fundamentalists have ironically been added to the list of potential terrorists by the Jew directed DHS and ADL offices of the FBI.
> 
> The world is getting better every day.
> 
> La la la la la.
Click to expand...


Aah, Holston is back.  I have often wondered which skinhead group he belongs to.  He doesn't like anyone who doesn't think like he does or has the same skin color as he does, whether they are Black, Asian, etc.  I would imagine that if Holston had been born earlier, he would have been marching with the Nazi Bund here in the U.S. backing Hitler.  And even earlier than that, he would have been burning crosses on the lawns of Blacks while running around in his little pointy hat and white robes.  I imagine Holston thinks that he is the one who is very clever, but I think most people realize how frankly stupid he really is.


----------



## jillian

Bloodrock44 said:


> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?



same as hitler's... anti-semitism runs deep and is passed on from generation to generation.


----------



## georgephillip

jillian said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same as hitler's... anti-semitism runs deep and is passed on from generation to generation.
Click to expand...

*Walk a mile in Catherine's heels:*

"The lawless actions of Ukraine's nationalists have finally caught attention of the intl community, with EU foreign policy chief Catherine Ashton denouncing Right Sector for its pressure and undemocratic demand of the interior ministers resignation."

http://rt.com/news/ukraine-right-sector-condemned-997/


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same as hitler's... anti-semitism runs deep and is passed on from generation to generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Walk a mile in Catherine's heels:*
> 
> "The lawless actions of Ukraine's nationalists have finally caught attention of the intl community, with EU foreign policy chief Catherine Ashton denouncing Right Sector for its pressure and undemocratic demand of the interior ministers resignation."
> 
> http://rt.com/news/ukraine-right-sector-condemned-997/
Click to expand...



You already posted that site, Comrade George.  What is it with you that you find some site and you have to use it repeatedly?  Meanwhile, there is other news you can pick up about this Russian/Ukraine conflict without having to repeat yourself.

Top American and Russian diplomats plan meeting to discuss Ukraine - latimes.com

Obama Urges Russia To Pull Troops Back From Ukraine Border In Call With Putin 

And here are some opinion pieces.

Mustafa Dzhemilev: the man who might clip Putin&#x2019;s wings | The National

 My goodness, the followiong opinion piece mentions Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

Ukraine's Mess: Made in the EU 

And this one was written by someone who holds a position in a Russian university.  Boo hoo, though.  The article doesn't mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

Ukraine: And the Winner Is . . . China | Foreign Policy Research Institute

And then there is the financial news which Comrade George can use to advise all the clients he has in his own neighborhood.  They do look up to a Gringo like Comrade George to make them muy rico.

After Market: Jittery Investors Fear Putin Won't Take the Weekend Off - DailyFinance


----------



## georgephillip

http://rt.com/news/ukraine-right-sector-condemned-997/

"The US Embassy in Kiev and the Delegation of the European Union to Ukraine also issued a statement 'condemning' the Right Sector tactics at the Verkhovna Rada.

'We welcome the statements of Pravy Sectors leadership that they intend to keep their actions "within the framework of the law." We urge all political forces to distance themselves from extremists, who undermine the efforts to stabilize Ukraine and to protect its sovereignty,' the joint statement read.

"On Wednesday night, several hundred neo-Nazi activists from the Right Sector and their supporters besieged the parliament building, pressuring lawmakers to sack the newly appointed Interior Minister Arsen Avakov. 

"The Right Sector believes that Avakov is personally responsible for ordering what they call a political assassination of one of their leader, Aleksandr Muzychko, who was killed in a special operation in a city of Rovno on Tuesday.

"Avakov said that he is ready to resign if ordered, but wondered what would happen to Ukraine if he does."

*One positive consequence would be a global awakening to how the current corrupt government of Ukraine relied on neo-Nazi street fighters to come to power and now the Nazis are turning on their political masters.*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> http://rt.com/news/ukraine-right-sector-condemned-997/
> 
> "The US Embassy in Kiev and the Delegation of the European Union to Ukraine also issued a statement 'condemning' the Right Sector tactics at the Verkhovna Rada.
> 
> 'We welcome the statements of Pravy Sectors leadership that they intend to keep their actions "within the framework of the law." We urge all political forces to distance themselves from extremists, who undermine the efforts to stabilize Ukraine and to protect its sovereignty,' the joint statement read.
> 
> "On Wednesday night, several hundred neo-Nazi activists from the Right Sector and their supporters besieged the parliament building, pressuring lawmakers to sack the newly appointed Interior Minister Arsen Avakov.
> 
> "The Right Sector believes that Avakov is personally responsible for ordering what they call a political assassination of one of their leader, Aleksandr Muzychko, who was killed in a special operation in a city of Rovno on Tuesday.
> 
> "Avakov said that he is ready to resign if ordered, but wondered what would happen to Ukraine if he does."
> 
> *One positive consequence would be a global awakening to how the current corrupt government of Ukraine relied on neo-Nazi street fighters to come to power and now the Nazis are turning on their political masters.*



I know that Comrade George would love to connect the NeoNazis all over Europe with the Jews, but it just wouldn't wash.  Does Comrade George really think that the NeoNazis look so favorably on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews?  Since Comrade George has the habit of posting whatever site he finds usually more than once because he wants to make sure all the readers catch it, I hope the readers don't mind if I post this a second time.

Ukraine's Mess: Made in the EU 

Meanwhile, let's get back to the current news and put aside the NeoNazis for the time being as well as Comrade Georgie's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

Obama Ends Overseas Trip In Diplomatic Limbo Over Ukraine

Obama Urges Russia To Pull Troops Back From Ukraine Border In Call With Putin

By the way, an interesting piece about migrant workers from Central Asia.  Naturally Comrade George would not be interested in this because it doesn't involve his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

Russian Blacklist Keeps Central Asian Migrants Out | Eurasia Review


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?Against democratic principles?: EU?s Ashton denounces nationalists? pressure on Ukraine parliament ? RT News
> 
> "The US Embassy in Kiev and the Delegation of the European Union to Ukraine also issued a statement 'condemning' the Right Sector tactics at the Verkhovna Rada.
> 
> 'We welcome the statements of Pravy Sectors leadership that they intend to keep their actions "within the framework of the law." We urge all political forces to distance themselves from extremists, who undermine the efforts to stabilize Ukraine and to protect its sovereignty,' the joint statement read.
> 
> "On Wednesday night, several hundred neo-Nazi activists from the Right Sector and their supporters besieged the parliament building, pressuring lawmakers to sack the newly appointed Interior Minister Arsen Avakov.
> 
> "The Right Sector believes that Avakov is personally responsible for ordering what they call a political assassination of one of their leader, Aleksandr Muzychko, who was killed in a special operation in a city of Rovno on Tuesday.
> 
> "Avakov said that he is ready to resign if ordered, but wondered what would happen to Ukraine if he does."
> 
> *One positive consequence would be a global awakening to how the current corrupt government of Ukraine relied on neo-Nazi street fighters to come to power and now the Nazis are turning on their political masters.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Comrade George would love to connect the NeoNazis all over Europe with the Jews, but it just wouldn't wash.  Does Comrade George really think that the NeoNazis look so favorably on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews?  Since Comrade George has the habit of posting whatever site he finds usually more than once because he wants to make sure all the readers catch it, I hope the readers don't mind if I post this a second time.
> 
> Ukraine's Mess: Made in the EU
> 
> Meanwhile, let's get back to the current news and put aside the NeoNazis for the time being as well as Comrade Georgie's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Obama Ends Overseas Trip In Diplomatic Limbo Over Ukraine
> 
> Obama Urges Russia To Pull Troops Back From Ukraine Border In Call With Putin
> 
> By the way, an interesting piece about migrant workers from Central Asia.  Naturally Comrade George would not be interested in this because it doesn't involve his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Russian Blacklist Keeps Central Asian Migrants Out | Eurasia Review
Click to expand...

"Given that Europe opposed the admission of Ukraine to NATO, it should not then have tempted the Ukrainians with EU membership, exacerbating the divisions between the Ukrainians and their ethnic Russian minority. 

"As a result of this reckless policy, Ukraine is about to lose territorial control over the Crimea and everyone will be worse off.

"Fortunately for Ukraine's estimated 350,000 Jews, the third largest Jewish community in Europe, there is Israel. 

"Last week, Russian-born Knesset Member Rina Frenkel, who lived in Kiev before moving permanently to Israel in 1990, sent a letter to Prime Minister Netanyahu, asking him to initiate an immediate rescue effort for Ukrainian Jews, to provide a framework to help Jews emigrate to Israel, and referring to Ukrainian history, which is replete with anti-Semitic murders and pogroms.

"She also could also have referred to Europe's history of turning a blind eye to Jewish suffering "

Ukraine's Mess: Made in the EU 

*She could also have pointed out how Israel absorbs Europe's Jews at the expense of its indigenous population*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?Against democratic principles?: EU?s Ashton denounces nationalists? pressure on Ukraine parliament ? RT News
> 
> "The US Embassy in Kiev and the Delegation of the European Union to Ukraine also issued a statement 'condemning' the Right Sector tactics at the Verkhovna Rada.
> 
> 'We welcome the statements of Pravy Sectors leadership that they intend to keep their actions "within the framework of the law." We urge all political forces to distance themselves from extremists, who undermine the efforts to stabilize Ukraine and to protect its sovereignty,' the joint statement read.
> 
> "On Wednesday night, several hundred neo-Nazi activists from the Right Sector and their supporters besieged the parliament building, pressuring lawmakers to sack the newly appointed Interior Minister Arsen Avakov.
> 
> "The Right Sector believes that Avakov is personally responsible for ordering what they call a political assassination of one of their leader, Aleksandr Muzychko, who was killed in a special operation in a city of Rovno on Tuesday.
> 
> "Avakov said that he is ready to resign if ordered, but wondered what would happen to Ukraine if he does."
> 
> *One positive consequence would be a global awakening to how the current corrupt government of Ukraine relied on neo-Nazi street fighters to come to power and now the Nazis are turning on their political masters.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Comrade George would love to connect the NeoNazis all over Europe with the Jews, but it just wouldn't wash.  Does Comrade George really think that the NeoNazis look so favorably on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews?  Since Comrade George has the habit of posting whatever site he finds usually more than once because he wants to make sure all the readers catch it, I hope the readers don't mind if I post this a second time.
> 
> Ukraine's Mess: Made in the EU
> 
> Meanwhile, let's get back to the current news and put aside the NeoNazis for the time being as well as Comrade Georgie's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Obama Ends Overseas Trip In Diplomatic Limbo Over Ukraine
> 
> Obama Urges Russia To Pull Troops Back From Ukraine Border In Call With Putin
> 
> By the way, an interesting piece about migrant workers from Central Asia.  Naturally Comrade George would not be interested in this because it doesn't involve his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Russian Blacklist Keeps Central Asian Migrants Out | Eurasia Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Given that Europe opposed the admission of Ukraine to NATO, it should not then have tempted the Ukrainians with EU membership, exacerbating the divisions between the Ukrainians and their ethnic Russian minority.
> 
> "As a result of this reckless policy, Ukraine is about to lose territorial control over the Crimea and everyone will be worse off.
> 
> "Fortunately for Ukraine's estimated 350,000 Jews, the third largest Jewish community in Europe, there is Israel.
> 
> "Last week, Russian-born Knesset Member Rina Frenkel, who lived in Kiev before moving permanently to Israel in 1990, sent a letter to Prime Minister Netanyahu, asking him to initiate an immediate rescue effort for Ukrainian Jews, to provide a framework to help Jews emigrate to Israel, and referring to Ukrainian history, which is replete with anti-Semitic murders and pogroms.
> 
> "She also could also have referred to Europe's history of turning a blind eye to Jewish suffering "
> 
> Ukraine's Mess: Made in the EU
> 
> *She could also have pointed out how Israel absorbs Europe's Jews at the expense of its indigenous population*
Click to expand...


Why, Comrade George, it is quite obvious that you are not interested in anything else that happens in this world unless you can drag in the Jews.  This has been your modus operendi because you desperately need a scapegoat, and the Jews (being small in number) were the ones that you picked.  Just as you and I are not indigenous to California, the indigenous population was not all the Arabs that you want people to believe.  Early travelers to the region stated that they saw very few Arabs, mainly Bedouins.  As the British Officials in the area reported later on, the Arabs were coming from their surrounding poor countries in droves when the Jews had jobs for them.  My goodness,  you live in an area mainly populated by poor people from El Salvador and Guatemala.  Surely you are not that dumb that you don't realize they came up here for jobs that their own countries didn't have for them, the same way others are able to  see poor people flooding into Europe for jobs.  Meanwhile, Comrade George would have a big problem with any country who tried to rescue the Ukraine Jews if there were once again pogroms started up against them as was in the past.  The more dead Jews, the better Comrade George feels.  He might even now be  learning how to dance with the Cossacks.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIADWxQMrug]Russian/Cossack dance - YouTube[/ame]

Now we all know that since Comrade George is so interested in the Ukraine because it gives him a chance to try to demonize his scapegoats once again, perhaps we had better warn him that he shouldn't be planning a visit there any time in the future -- not that he actually has the money to buy an airplane ticket.

Foreign travel: Warnings on Crimean Peninsula, Mali - latimes.com


----------



## georgephillip

"Aleksandr Turchynov, the self-proclaimed President of Ukraine earlier on Friday has called the Right Sector's tactics 'an attempt to destabilize the situation in Ukraine, in the very heart of Ukraine  Kiev.'

"Yet the Right Sector's bullying techniques seem to work as the parliament on Friday registered a new bill aimed at deposing the Interior Minister. There is no date set for the reading of the bill, but local media outlets say it could happen as early as next Friday..."

"The ongoing extremism rampant in Kiev as well as other regions was the topic of Fridays phone conversation between the Russian an US leaders.

"The reason for concern is simple. 

"The Right Sector has secured a reputation of an organization that uses threatening violent tactics to achieve their objectives. 

"In addition, it is widely believed that the ultra-nationalist paramilitary structure is in possession of a vast arms arsenal that has gone missing from military depots during the February unrest in Ukraine.

"The growing strength of the Right Sector and their overwhelming bullying tactics are allegedly forcing informal discussions by Ukraines security officials to ban the movement, according to unconfirmed reports. 

"Only a month after street protests  in which the Right Sector played a central role  forced President Viktor Yanukovich from the country, the movement is seen as an increasing threat to those who now cling to power in Kiev, as well as ordinary people across the country."

*Including Ukraine's 300,000 Jews whose ancestors have been persecuted time and again by neo-fascists bankrolled by European banker$*

http://rt.com/news/ukraine-right-sector-condemned-997/


----------



## MHunterB

Oh please Coward George - don't try to pretend that you care at all for the 300,000 Jews in Ukraine! We've seen enough of your posts demonizing the Jewish faith as 'racist' to see through that façade of 'humanitarian concern' you're trying to wear.

I can understand that you'll 'tolerate' some Jews  - as long as they're atheists and commies like your own self.  Of course that just underlines your own bigotry, lol!  

Let those same 300,000 Ukrainian Jews escape to Israel - and you'll call them 'Zionists' like it's a curse, and wish them murdered by those ever-so-blameless Palestinian 'freedom fighters' you so wish you could be.


----------



## georgephillip

MHunterB said:


> Oh please Coward George - don't try to pretend that you care at all for the 300,000 Jews in Ukraine! We've seen enough of your posts demonizing the Jewish faith as 'racist' to see through that façade of 'humanitarian concern' you're trying to wear.
> 
> I can understand that you'll 'tolerate' some Jews  - as long as they're atheists and commies like your own self.  Of course that just underlines your own bigotry, lol!
> 
> Let those same 300,000 Ukrainian Jews escape to Israel - and you'll call them 'Zionists' like it's a curse, and wish them murdered by those ever-so-blameless Palestinian 'freedom fighters' you so wish you could be.


"On 20 February, as revolution engulfed the centre of Kiev, Joseph Schilling, a 61-year-old builder from western Ukraine, went to the frontline to join the protests against President Viktor Yanukovych's government. He was standing beneath the neoclassical October Palace  once a girls' seminary and later the HQ for Lenin's secret police  when a sniper shot him in the head..."

"The Kremlin describes last month's uprising in next-door Ukraine as an illegitimate fascist coup. It says dark rightwing forces have..." 

"Schilling, however, was an unlikely fascist. A father of two daughters, he and his wife Anna had lived in Italy. They had four grandchildren. Moreover, he was Jewish.

Kiev's protesters: Ukraine uprising was no neo-Nazi power-grab | World news | The Guardian


----------



## MHunterB

What was that post all about, CowardGeorge?   Aside from demonstrating what a worthless POS you are and how fake your 'concern' for my coreligionists is?


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Coward George - don't try to pretend that you care at all for the 300,000 Jews in Ukraine! We've seen enough of your posts demonizing the Jewish faith as 'racist' to see through that façade of 'humanitarian concern' you're trying to wear.
> 
> I can understand that you'll 'tolerate' some Jews  - as long as they're atheists and commies like your own self.  Of course that just underlines your own bigotry, lol!
> 
> Let those same 300,000 Ukrainian Jews escape to Israel - and you'll call them 'Zionists' like it's a curse, and wish them murdered by those ever-so-blameless Palestinian 'freedom fighters' you so wish you could be.
> 
> 
> 
> "On 20 February, as revolution engulfed the centre of Kiev, Joseph Schilling, a 61-year-old builder from western Ukraine, went to the frontline to join the protests against President Viktor Yanukovych's government. He was standing beneath the neoclassical October Palace  once a girls' seminary and later the HQ for Lenin's secret police  when a sniper shot him in the head..."
> 
> "The Kremlin describes last month's uprising in next-door Ukraine as an illegitimate fascist coup. It says dark rightwing forces have..."
> 
> "Schilling, however, was an unlikely fascist. A father of two daughters, he and his wife Anna had lived in Italy. They had four grandchildren. Moreover, he was Jewish.
> 
> Kiev's protesters: Ukraine uprising was no neo-Nazi power-grab | World news | The Guardian
Click to expand...

Did being Jewish make him a target to be killed? Apparently you don't believe in protesting evil.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Coward George - don't try to pretend that you care at all for the 300,000 Jews in Ukraine! We've seen enough of your posts demonizing the Jewish faith as 'racist' to see through that façade of 'humanitarian concern' you're trying to wear.
> 
> I can understand that you'll 'tolerate' some Jews  - as long as they're atheists and commies like your own self.  Of course that just underlines your own bigotry, lol!
> 
> Let those same 300,000 Ukrainian Jews escape to Israel - and you'll call them 'Zionists' like it's a curse, and wish them murdered by those ever-so-blameless Palestinian 'freedom fighters' you so wish you could be.
> 
> 
> 
> "On 20 February, as revolution engulfed the centre of Kiev, Joseph Schilling, a 61-year-old builder from western Ukraine, went to the frontline to join the protests against President Viktor Yanukovych's government. He was standing beneath the neoclassical October Palace  once a girls' seminary and later the HQ for Lenin's secret police  when a sniper shot him in the head..."
> 
> "The Kremlin describes last month's uprising in next-door Ukraine as an illegitimate fascist coup. It says dark rightwing forces have..."
> 
> "Schilling, however, was an unlikely fascist. A father of two daughters, he and his wife Anna had lived in Italy. They had four grandchildren. Moreover, he was Jewish.
> 
> Kiev's protesters: Ukraine uprising was no neo-Nazi power-grab | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did being Jewish make him a target to be killed? Apparently you don't believe in protesting evil.
Click to expand...

Apparently you believe protesting a rich, corrupt politician alongside neo-Nazis who are throwing fire bombs at police officers isn't evil; we still don't know for sure whether it was Nazi snipers that killed protesters and police alike on February 20th.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "On 20 February, as revolution engulfed the centre of Kiev, Joseph Schilling, a 61-year-old builder from western Ukraine, went to the frontline to join the protests against President Viktor Yanukovych's government. He was standing beneath the neoclassical October Palace  once a girls' seminary and later the HQ for Lenin's secret police  when a sniper shot him in the head..."
> 
> "The Kremlin describes last month's uprising in next-door Ukraine as an illegitimate fascist coup. It says dark rightwing forces have..."
> 
> "Schilling, however, was an unlikely fascist. A father of two daughters, he and his wife Anna had lived in Italy. They had four grandchildren. Moreover, he was Jewish.
> 
> Kiev's protesters: Ukraine uprising was no neo-Nazi power-grab | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> Did being Jewish make him a target to be killed? Apparently you don't believe in protesting evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you believe protesting a rich, corrupt politician alongside neo-Nazis who are throwing fire bombs at police officers isn't evil; we still don't know for sure whether it was Nazi snipers that killed protesters and police alike on February 20th.
Click to expand...


You have to excuse Comrade George, folks.  His brain is rattling around because of the earthquake in the Los Angeles area, and he believes that if he keeps up with his nonsense, everyone will blame his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, for the trouble in the Ukraine and will even tie his favorite scapegoats in with the NeoNazis.  Meanwhile, let's read some news regarding that part of the world.

U.S., Russian diplomats agree to work with Ukraine's government - latimes.com

http://www.latimes.com/world/worldn...tschko-20140329,0,1045184.story#axzz2xYQmaFlY


----------



## holston

Sally said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing we have to remember, Roudy, is that many of these Ukrainians and others who have emigrated here to America are doing much, much better than native-born Americans who are living in one-room susidizefd apartments.  I think we realize by now that some people need a scapegoat in their lives because of their inability to get ahead; and since the Jews are small in number, they are chosen as the scapegoats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese don't look at them as scapegoats.
> 
> 
> http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-arts-and-culture/books/167289/nanjing-jewish-studies
> 
> 
> 
> *&#8220;Do the Jews Really Control America?&#8221; asked one Chinese newsweekly headline *in 2009. The factoids doled out in such articles and in books about Jews in China&#8212;for example:* &#8220;The world&#8217;s wealth is in Americans&#8217; pockets; Americans are in Jews&#8217; pockets&#8221;*&#8212;would rightly be seen to be alarming in other contexts. But in China, where Jews are widely perceived as clever and accomplished, they are meant as compliments. Scan the shelves in any bookstore* in China and you are likely to find best-selling self-help books based on Jewish knowledge. Most focus on how to make cash. Titles range from 101 Money Earning Secrets From Jews&#8217; Notebooks to Learn To Make Money With the Jews.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the US where so many Jewish Political Organizations flourish and Jewish lobbies dominate the American political scene, most non-Jews seem to enjoy having Jewish overlords telling them what to do.
> That's because a great many of them are, frankly stupid, right wing fundamentalist "Christians" who are actually more Zionist than Christian, who still believe in all that superstitious nonsense about the Jews being "God's chosen people".
> 
> These morons are not only willing to sacrifice as many of their own sons and daughters on the alter of greater Zion, they eagerly give them all the financial support which they and Congress can manage while seeking their sage advice as to what to do next on every issue which is of importance to the Kosher community.
> 
> The US as a nation is fast on the road to becoming a perfectly subdued nation of Noahides. I see very little "anti-semitism" to complain about.
> 
> The only prominent scapegoats I see who aren't considered Muslim terrorists (which includes ALL Muslims) would be the remnants of the old White Anglo Saxon Protestant establishment. Even they consist mostly of "Old Farts" and other angry white men. Come to think of it a great many of those right wing fundamentalists have ironically been added to the list of potential terrorists by the Jew directed DHS and ADL offices of the FBI.
> 
> The world is getting better every day.
> 
> La la la la la.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aah, Holston is back.  I have often wondered which skinhead group he belongs to.  He doesn't like anyone who doesn't think like he does or has the same skin color as he does, whether they are Black, Asian, etc.  I would imagine that if Holston had been born earlier, he would have been marching with the Nazi Bund here in the U.S. backing Hitler.  And even earlier than that, he would have been burning crosses on the lawns of Blacks while running around in his little pointy hat and white robes.  I imagine Holston thinks that he is the one who is very clever, but I think most people realize how frankly stupid he really is.
Click to expand...


 I believe that it is you and Pouty who are obsessed with the Nazi thingy. You're the ones constantly bringing it up. 

 Not to fear, Sully.
 I will never forsake you.


----------



## Sally

holston said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holston said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese don't look at them as scapegoats.
> 
> 
> http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-arts-and-culture/books/167289/nanjing-jewish-studies
> 
> 
> In the US where so many Jewish Political Organizations flourish and Jewish lobbies dominate the American political scene, most non-Jews seem to enjoy having Jewish overlords telling them what to do.
> That's because a great many of them are, frankly stupid, right wing fundamentalist "Christians" who are actually more Zionist than Christian, who still believe in all that superstitious nonsense about the Jews being "God's chosen people".
> 
> These morons are not only willing to sacrifice as many of their own sons and daughters on the alter of greater Zion, they eagerly give them all the financial support which they and Congress can manage while seeking their sage advice as to what to do next on every issue which is of importance to the Kosher community.
> 
> The US as a nation is fast on the road to becoming a perfectly subdued nation of Noahides. I see very little "anti-semitism" to complain about.
> 
> The only prominent scapegoats I see who aren't considered Muslim terrorists (which includes ALL Muslims) would be the remnants of the old White Anglo Saxon Protestant establishment. Even they consist mostly of "Old Farts" and other angry white men. Come to think of it a great many of those right wing fundamentalists have ironically been added to the list of potential terrorists by the Jew directed DHS and ADL offices of the FBI.
> 
> The world is getting better every day.
> 
> La la la la la.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aah, Holston is back.  I have often wondered which skinhead group he belongs to.  He doesn't like anyone who doesn't think like he does or has the same skin color as he does, whether they are Black, Asian, etc.  I would imagine that if Holston had been born earlier, he would have been marching with the Nazi Bund here in the U.S. backing Hitler.  And even earlier than that, he would have been burning crosses on the lawns of Blacks while running around in his little pointy hat and white robes.  I imagine Holston thinks that he is the one who is very clever, but I think most people realize how frankly stupid he really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that it is you and Pouty who are obsessed with the Nazi thingy. Your the ones constantly bringing it up.
> 
> Not to fear, Sully.
> I will never forsake you.
Click to expand...


Holston, did you miss the call from your proctologist?  He found your head and wants you to pick it up.  He said that maybe if you pick your head up, you wilol realize that in your prior posts you have shown everyone how you hate all the different groups (other than your own) just like a good White Supremacist/KKK member does.


----------



## holston

georgephillip said:


> Apparently you believe protesting a rich, corrupt politician alongside neo-Nazis who are throwing fire bombs at police officers isn't evil; we still don't know for sure whether it was Nazi snipers that killed protesters and police alike on February 20th.



 You realize of course that these people don't really care who is killing whom, so long as the killing is promoting the Mashianic agenda of greater Zion.

 Has anyone mentioned this yet? :

IMF Offers Ukraine Loans To Boost Fledgling Government, Keep Country's Economy Afloat



> KIEV, Ukraine (AP) &#8212; *The International Monetary Fund *on Thursday pledged $18 billion in loans to prop up Ukraine's sinking economy, as the nation's prime minister forecast more pain ahead without reforms that will affect nearly everyone in the country.





> *The IMF loan hinges on structural reforms that Ukraine has pledged to undertake.* The IMF said measures will need *to include maintaining a flexible exchange rate *and reforming the energy sector to make it profitable.



Christine Lagarde - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







> On 25 May 2011,* Lagarde *announced her candidacy to be head of the IMF* to succeed Dominique Strauss-Kahn *upon his resignation





> *U.S. Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner* said that Lagarde's "exceptional talent and broad experience will provide invaluable leadership for this indispensable institution at *a critical time for the global economy."*[5] *Nicolas Sarkozy r*eferred to Lagarde's appointment as "a victory for France." Oxfam, a charity working in developing nations, called the appointment process "farcical" and argued that what it saw as a lack of transparency hurt the IMF's credibility.





> . She said, "If I have one message tonight *about Greece,* it is to call on the Greek political opposition *to support the party that is currently in power *in a spirit of national unity."[5] She said of her predecessor that: "*The IMF has taken up the challenges of the crisis thanks to the actions of [Managing Director] Dominique Strauss-Kahn *and to his team as well."[33] On 25 December 2011, Lagarde argued that *the world economy was at risk and urged Europeans to unify in terms of the debt *crisis facing the continent




 This is more about the continuing advances that are being made to "unify" the GLOBAL economy. It's about whipping countries into line with the program, one after the other. 
 At each turn the IMF, the World Bank et al will acquire control of each fallen nations economic system. 
 If they can control the money supply, they practically control everything else. 

 And who sits at the pinnacle of this global banking consortium?
 Or rather should I say which international cabal is primarily in charge? 

 You guessed it. 







 I guess I better not say it out loud or some people around here might start calling name and throwing their usual stink bombs. Come to think of it, when have they ever stopped?


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did being Jewish make him a target to be killed? Apparently you don't believe in protesting evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you believe protesting a rich, corrupt politician alongside neo-Nazis who are throwing fire bombs at police officers isn't evil; we still don't know for sure whether it was Nazi snipers that killed protesters and police alike on February 20th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to excuse Comrade George, folks.  His brain is rattling around because of the earthquake in the Los Angeles area, and he believes that if he keeps up with his nonsense, everyone will blame his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, for the trouble in the Ukraine and will even tie his favorite scapegoats in with the NeoNazis.  Meanwhile, let's read some news regarding that part of the world.
> 
> U.S., Russian diplomats agree to work with Ukraine's government - latimes.com
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/world/worldn...tschko-20140329,0,1045184.story#axzz2xYQmaFlY
Click to expand...

Kyivans honor Ukraine's 'Heavenly Hundred' on 40th day after their murders

"In the Christian Orthodox tradition, Kyivans turned out on March 30 to mark the 40th day since the murders of many of the 'Heavenly Hundred,' the EuroMaidan Revolution participants slain allegedly on orders of ousted President Viktor Yanukovych.

"Yanukovych and many of his former top officials -- including ex-Prosecutor General Viktor Pshonka, ex-Interior Minister Vitaliy Zakharchenko and former presidential chief of staff Andriy Klyuyev -- are fugitives from justice, suspected of conspiring in the deaths of more than 100 protesters.

"While five protesters were killed in January, most of the others were shot on Feb. 18 and Feb. 20 on Institutska Street.

"Interior Minister Arsen Avakov says investigators have identified the killers, but so far no one has been brought to justice.

"Avakov has promised to publish the preliminary findings of the investigation on April 3."

*April 3rd will provide the first "official" explanation of which side the snipers on Institutska Street served.*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you believe protesting a rich, corrupt politician alongside neo-Nazis who are throwing fire bombs at police officers isn't evil; we still don't know for sure whether it was Nazi snipers that killed protesters and police alike on February 20th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to excuse Comrade George, folks.  His brain is rattling around because of the earthquake in the Los Angeles area, and he believes that if he keeps up with his nonsense, everyone will blame his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, for the trouble in the Ukraine and will even tie his favorite scapegoats in with the NeoNazis.  Meanwhile, let's read some news regarding that part of the world.
> 
> U.S., Russian diplomats agree to work with Ukraine's government - latimes.com
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/world/worldn...tschko-20140329,0,1045184.story#axzz2xYQmaFlY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kyivans honor Ukraine's 'Heavenly Hundred' on 40th day after their murders
> 
> "In the Christian Orthodox tradition, Kyivans turned out on March 30 to mark the 40th day since the murders of many of the 'Heavenly Hundred,' the EuroMaidan Revolution participants slain allegedly on orders of ousted President Viktor Yanukovych.
> 
> "Yanukovych and many of his former top officials -- including ex-Prosecutor General Viktor Pshonka, ex-Interior Minister Vitaliy Zakharchenko and former presidential chief of staff Andriy Klyuyev -- are fugitives from justice, suspected of conspiring in the deaths of more than 100 protesters.
> 
> "While five protesters were killed in January, most of the others were shot on Feb. 18 and Feb. 20 on Institutska Street.
> 
> "Interior Minister Arsen Avakov says investigators have identified the killers, but so far no one has been brought to justice.
> 
> "Avakov has promised to publish the preliminary findings of the investigation on April 3."
> 
> *April 3rd will provide the first "official" explanation of which side the snipers on Institutska Street served.*
Click to expand...


Comrade George, just whom do y ou actually think you are fooling?  Most of the viewers, unless they are comatose, realize that a loser like you needs a scapegoat, and you have picked one of the smallest groups in the world to be yours.  It makes losers feel good when they have scapegoats for their own failures in life.  No matter how you are trying to cut it, the Ukrainian Jews are not in bed with the NeoNazis.  However, given your hatred of the Jews, can we take up a collection for you to join up with the Golden Dawn in Greece so you and they can go after the minorities there?  It certianly will get you out of your little one-room subsidized apartment which in part is paid for by the Jewish taxpayers of Los Angeles.


----------



## holston

Sally said:


> Comrade George, just whom do y ou actually think you are fooling?  Most of the viewers, unless they are comatose, realize that a loser like you needs a scapegoat, and you have picked one of the* smallest groups *in the world to be yours.  It makes losers feel good when they have scapegoats for *their own failures in life.*  No matter how you are trying to cut it, the Ukrainian Jews are not in bed with the NeoNazis.  However, given your hatred of the Jews, can we take up a collection for you to join up with the Golden Dawn in Greece so you and they can go after the minorities there?  It certianly will get you out of your little one-room subsidized apartment which in part is paid for by the *Jewish taxpayers *of Los Angeles.


 
 Pardon me if I butt in (I'm sure you won't mind) but speaking of "scapegoats", exactly who is it that the Jews have been using as a scapegoat for the fact that they have been kicked out of so many countries down through the centuries as a result of their wheelin' and dealin'?

 Surely you can't say that all those countries gave them the boot because they were "Nazis". How many countries and how many people would have to be Nazis for this to be true?

 Maybe you should find another scapegoat or two  besides Nazis to explain this  reoccurring phenomenon. 

 You accuse everyone who is critical of anything some Jews are guilty of as hating all Jews or being Nazis. But I can't say I've ever had more venom spit my way than some of these Hasbarats have squirted. Take Pouty for example. He's one of the biggest squirts of all.

 If he isn't "hateful" then who is? 
 You're not so far behind yourself. 






 My favorite Nazi just happened to be a Jew!

 By the way, you did know that the idea of a "scapegoat" is a Jewish concept taken from the Old Testament? 

 Jews sure do accuse a lot of people of using scapegoats for someone who invented the term. 


 Where do you suppose all those Jewish tax payers got all their money? It sure wasn't from working in the Jack 'n the Box. 

 Besides, being "one of the smallest groups in the world" how many one room apartments do you think they could be credited with subsidizing anyway? 

 I know they have an awful lot of money for being such a "small group". But they also have an awful lot of lawyers in their tribe to show them all the loop holes. They ought to know. They put them there. 

 It's too bad so few others can find them in all those volumes of small print. On the other hand, if they could, then this country would scarcely have a dime for anything. 

 It's rather ironic that you should say that we "losers" need someone to blame for our failures. If George is as white gentile as I am, he should be able to attest to the fact that it has been us white men who have been blamed for all the failures of the black people whom the Jewish civil rights lawyers and activists have represented for so long. And that's besides all the things which the Jews themselves have been blaming on "the WASP establishment". 

 How else can you explain Affirmative Action and all the racially based law suits that have been filed over the years?  If a person could add up all the dollars awarded to these "victims" in all the cities in the US where they were given, I bet the sum would be a staggering amount of money.

 And guess who picks up the tab every time an instance of this happens. 
 Do you think it's that oh so tiny minority of Jews who bear the brunt of the bill? I don't think so. As far as the lawyers go I KNOW SO. 

 But to be fair to you, I don't believe that the Jews comprise nearly so small a minority as it would seem. The numbers of them who are not declared on the census forms no doubt far exceed the numbers of typically Orthodox Jews who register themselves as such. 

 Besides that, there is no way of estimating the numbers of Ashkenazim/Khazar extractions which have inundated the so called Christian institutions who never declare themselves to be anything but white and gentile as other people might presume. At least not openly they don't. 

 Look at it this way. If you were to agree with me that the Jews are no where near the minority they claim to be, then think of how that would effect the statistics of the numbers of Jews who are over represented in high paying high powered professional type positions. 
  Including those Jews who are not counted as Jews, the numbers indicating their over representation might be reduced from upwards of 3 and 4 THOUSAND percent too high to something more reasonable like maybe 500% over represented. 

 Then all the "Nazis" wouldn't have so much to raise their eye brows about.

 PS There are some "Nazis" that I can't stand either!


----------



## Sally

holston said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George, just whom do y ou actually think you are fooling?  Most of the viewers, unless they are comatose, realize that a loser like you needs a scapegoat, and you have picked one of the* smallest groups *in the world to be yours.  It makes losers feel good when they have scapegoats for *their own failures in life.*  No matter how you are trying to cut it, the Ukrainian Jews are not in bed with the NeoNazis.  However, given your hatred of the Jews, can we take up a collection for you to join up with the Golden Dawn in Greece so you and they can go after the minorities there?  It certianly will get you out of your little one-room subsidized apartment which in part is paid for by the *Jewish taxpayers *of Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me if I butt in (I'm sure you won't mind) but speaking of "scapegoats", exactly who is it that the Jews have been using as a scapegoat for the fact that they have been kicked out of so many countries down through the centuries as a result of their wheelin' and dealin'?
> 
> Surely you can't say that all those countries gave them the boot because they were "Nazis". How many countries and how many people would have to be Nazis for this to be true?
> 
> Maybe you should find another scapegoat or two  besides Nazis to explain this  reoccurring phenomenon.
> 
> You accuse everyone who is critical of anything some Jews are guilty of as hating all Jews or being Nazis. But I can't say I've ever had more venom spit my way than some of these Hasbarats have squirted. Take Pouty for example. He's one of the biggest squirts of all.
> 
> If he isn't "hateful" then who is?
> You're not so far behind yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Nazi just happened to be a Jew!
> 
> By the way, you did know that the idea of a "scapegoat" is a Jewish concept taken from the Old Testament?
> 
> Jews sure do accuse a lot of people of using scapegoats for someone who invented the term.
> 
> 
> Where do you suppose all those Jewish tax payers got all their money? It sure wasn't from working in the Jack 'n the Box.
> 
> Besides, being "one of the smallest groups in the world" how many one room apartments do you think they could be credited with subsidizing anyway?
> 
> I know they have an awful lot of money for being such a "small group". But they also have an awful lot of lawyers in their tribe to show them all the loop holes. They ought to know. They put them there.
> 
> It's too bad so few others can find them in all those volumes of small print. On the other hand, if they could, then this country would scarcely have a dime for anything.
> 
> It's rather ironic that you should say that we "losers" need someone to blame for our failures. If George is as white gentile as I am, he should be able to attest to the fact that it has been us white men who have been blamed for all the failures of the black people whom the Jewish civil rights lawyers and activists have represented for so long. And that's besides all the things which the Jews themselves have been blaming on "the WASP establishment".
> 
> How else can you explain Affirmative Action and all the racially based law suits that have been filed over the years?  If a person could add up all the dollars awarded to these "victims" in all the cities in the US where they were given, I bet the sum would be a staggering amount of money.
> 
> And guess who picks up the tab every time an instance of this happens.
> Do you think it's that oh so tiny minority of Jews who bear the brunt of the bill? I don't think so. As far as the lawyers go I KNOW SO.
> 
> But to be fair to you, I don't believe that the Jews comprise nearly so small a minority as it would seem. The numbers of them who are not declared on the census forms no doubt far exceed the numbers of typically Orthodox Jews who register themselves as such.
> 
> Besides that, there is no way of estimating the numbers of Ashkenazim/Khazar extractions which have inundated the so called Christian institutions who never declare themselves to be anything but white and gentile as other people might presume. At least not openly they don't.
> 
> Look at it this way. If you were to agree with me that the Jews are no where near the minority they claim to be, then think of how that would effect the statistics of the numbers of Jews who are over represented in high paying high powered professional type positions.
> Including those Jews who are not counted as Jews, the numbers indicating their over representation might be reduced from upwards of 3 and 4 THOUSAND percent too high to something more reasonable like maybe 500% over represented.
> 
> Then all the "Nazis" wouldn't have so much to raise their eye brows about.
> 
> PS There are some "Nazis" that I can't stand either!
Click to expand...


Of course, Holston, I don't mind you butting in, but people are smart enough here to have read your previous posts to realize that not only do you hate the Jews, but every group that isn't like you.  This is how White Supremacists like you think.  I believe Holston himself needs scapegoats and that is why he can't stand other groups which are a minority here.  By the way, Holston, can you tell us the world populations according to each major religion so we can caompare how the Jews stand in comparison.  I know a "smart" fellow like you can do that after you rest up from all  your blabbering which I just scanned through quickly and actually didn't take it all in. Probably more of your nonsense.  As an  aside, I can just imagine how an Asian student would wipe the floor with Holston when it came to grades if Holston were smart enough to even get into a college.


----------



## georgephillip

"Last months US-instigated, fascist-spearheaded coup in Ukraine has intensified the deep divisions within Irans bourgeois political elite over the Islamic Republics relations with US imperialism and its European Union allies.

"Those sections of the Iranian media most supportive of President Hassan Rouhanis recent overtures to the US and EU are parroting Washingtons lies. 

"Like the Obama administration and the Western media, they are hailing the overthrow of Ukraines elected president as a 'democratic revolution' and denouncing supposed Russian 'aggression.'

Ukraine coup intensifies conflicts within Iran?s elite - World Socialist Web Site


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "Last months US-instigated, fascist-spearheaded coup in Ukraine has intensified the deep divisions within Irans bourgeois political elite over the Islamic Republics relations with US imperialism and its European Union allies.
> 
> "Those sections of the Iranian media most supportive of President Hassan Rouhanis recent overtures to the US and EU are parroting Washingtons lies.
> 
> "Like the Obama administration and the Western media, they are hailing the overthrow of Ukraines elected president as a 'democratic revolution' and denouncing supposed Russian 'aggression.'
> 
> Ukraine coup intensifies conflicts within Iran?s elite - World Socialist Web Site



A little news which doesn't come from the World Socialist Web Site.

Russian PM Medvedev Makes Surprise Visit To Crimea

Russia Moves To Scrap Black Sea Fleet Agreements With Ukraine | Eurasia Review

Now let's have some sports news...........

Ukraine Soccer Player Saves Rival After Frightening Injury (VIDEO)


----------



## holston

Sally said:


> Of course, Holston, I don't mind you butting in, but people are smart enough here to have read your previous posts to realize that not only do you hate the Jews, but every group that isn't like you.  This is how White Supremacists like you think.  I believe Holston himself needs scapegoats and that is why he can't stand other groups which are a minority here.  By the way, Holston, can you tell us the world populations according to each major religion so we can caompare how the Jews stand in comparison.  I know a "smart" fellow like you can do that after you rest up from all  your blabbering which I just scanned through quickly and actually didn't take it all in. Probably more of your nonsense.  As an  aside, I can just imagine how an Asian student would wipe the floor with Holston when it came to grades if Holston were smart enough to even get into a college.



 Let me condense it for you. 


*Who is it that the Jews have been using as a scapegoa*t for the fact that they have been kicked out of so many countries ?

 How could all those people in all those different countries have been "Nazis"? 
 The Nazis didn't even exist way back then. 

 You accuse everyone who is critical of anything some Jews are guilty of as hating all Jews or being Nazis.  Youskys seem pretty hateful yourself. 


 The idea of a "scapegoat" is a Jewish concept taken from the Old Testament.
 Jews sure do accuse a lot of people of using scapegoats for someone who invented the term. 

  It's rather ironic that you should say that we "losers" need someone to blame for our failures. 
* Jews have been blaming  "the WASP establishment" for all sorts of things for a long time.*  Jewish civil rights lawyers and activists  blame them for all the failures of the black people. 
 How else can you explain Affirmative Action and all the racially based law suits that have been filed over the years?  

 Jews also complained of being discriminated against for such things as not being fairly represented in ivy league universities like Harvard. So whitey let them in. Now they run the place. If a white man such as myself calls attention to how over represented Jews are now in those places, you call them anti-Semite. 

 This would make one think that racial quotas were only intended as a means of displacing as many white guys as possible, NOT for "equality" Indeed, the *Jews do not think they are equal. They think they are SUPERIOR. *
 Yet a white man who attempts to assert the right of whites to control their own destiny and associate themselves with whom they please is called a "white supremacist" by Jews such as yourself. 

 How do you figure that as "fair"?

*You want Israel preserved as a JEWISH state do you not?
 Then why do you say it is wrong that whites should want to preserve the US as a "Christian" nation?*

_ I don't believe that the Jews comprise nearly so small a minority as it would seem._ *The numbers of them who are not declared on the census forms no doubt far exceed the numbers of typically Orthodox Jews who register themselves as such. 
*
 There is no way of estimating the numbers of Ashkenazim/Khazar extractions which have inundated the so called Christian institutions who never declare themselves to be anything but white and gentile.

 Jews have changed there names and hid their identity for a long time. You say it's because of "anti-Semitism". If that was so, then how have the Jews acquired an inordinate amount of  wealth and power in the midst of such a nation? 
 If you say it is because they hid their identity, then how can you claim their was any "anti-Semitism" if they weren't recognized as Semites in the first place. You can say it is because of their SUPERIOR intelligence and work ethics and so forth. Then why do they need special legal provisions made for them? And isn't that claim of SUPERIORITY, SUPREMACISM. I have given you one example of where they openly make these claims. There are countlss others as well. 

 How can the majority of Jews in the US claim to be Semites in the first place when it's easy enough for the dullest goy to spot a true mideasterner from his own people?
 The Jews couldn't get away with disguising themselves if they were truly Semitic.

 They might however IF they were of a Khazar European Turkish extraction. For IF these differences were noticeable for the average stupid goy to notice, then don't you think it would be easy for them to tell them apart the way they have blacks?


 From the above *one may surmise that there hasn't been much if any "anti-Semitism" in the US and that the complaint of it has been made by Jews who were looking for special favors and advantages, which they got. 
*
 Now that they have supplanted the WASP establishment with a ZIONIST one, they do not want to hear about inequality unless it is of the same kind that always tends to disenfranchise white males. 

 As far as "anti-Semitism" goes, there was no such thing even in Germany until the Jews betrayed Germany in WWI and declared economic WAR on Germany. At that time, the *Jews had risen to similar positions of wealth and power there as they have in the US. 
 This could not have been possible had "anti-Semitism" been so rampant as you have accused.*


----------



## Sally

holston said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Holston, I don't mind you butting in, but people are smart enough here to have read your previous posts to realize that not only do you hate the Jews, but every group that isn't like you.  This is how White Supremacists like you think.  I believe Holston himself needs scapegoats and that is why he can't stand other groups which are a minority here.  By the way, Holston, can you tell us the world populations according to each major religion so we can caompare how the Jews stand in comparison.  I know a "smart" fellow like you can do that after you rest up from all  your blabbering which I just scanned through quickly and actually didn't take it all in. Probably more of your nonsense.  As an  aside, I can just imagine how an Asian student would wipe the floor with Holston when it came to grades if Holston were smart enough to even get into a college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me condense it for you.
> 
> 
> *Who is it that the Jews have been using as a scapegoa*t for the fact that they have been kicked out of so many countries ?
> 
> How could all those people in all those different countries have been "Nazis"?
> The Nazis didn't even exist way back then.
> 
> You accuse everyone who is critical of anything some Jews are guilty of as hating all Jews or being Nazis.  Youskys seem pretty hateful yourself.
> 
> 
> The idea of a "scapegoat" is a Jewish concept taken from the Old Testament.
> Jews sure do accuse a lot of people of using scapegoats for someone who invented the term.
> 
> It's rather ironic that you should say that we "losers" need someone to blame for our failures.
> * Jews have been blaming  "the WASP establishment" for all sorts of things for a long time.*  Jewish civil rights lawyers and activists  blame them for all the failures of the black people.
> How else can you explain Affirmative Action and all the racially based law suits that have been filed over the years?
> 
> Jews also complained of being discriminated against for such things as not being fairly represented in ivy league universities like Harvard. So whitey let them in. Now they run the place. If a white man such as myself calls attention to how over represented Jews are now in those places, you call them anti-Semite.
> 
> This would make one think that racial quotas were only intended as a means of displacing as many white guys as possible, NOT for "equality" Indeed, the *Jews do not think they are equal. They think they are SUPERIOR. *
> Yet a white man who attempts to assert the right of whites to control their own destiny and associate themselves with whom they please is called a "white supremacist" by Jews such as yourself.
> 
> How do you figure that as "fair"?
> 
> *You want Israel preserved as a JEWISH state do you not?
> Then why do you say it is wrong that whites should want to preserve the US as a "Christian" nation?*
> 
> _ I don't believe that the Jews comprise nearly so small a minority as it would seem._ *The numbers of them who are not declared on the census forms no doubt far exceed the numbers of typically Orthodox Jews who register themselves as such.
> *
> There is no way of estimating the numbers of Ashkenazim/Khazar extractions which have inundated the so called Christian institutions who never declare themselves to be anything but white and gentile.
> 
> Jews have changed there names and hid their identity for a long time. You say it's because of "anti-Semitism". If that was so, then how have the Jews acquired an inordinate amount of  wealth and power in the midst of such a nation?
> If you say it is because they hid their identity, then how can you claim their was any "anti-Semitism" if they weren't recognized as Semites in the first place. You can say it is because of their SUPERIOR intelligence and work ethics and so forth. Then why do they need special legal provisions made for them? And isn't that claim of SUPERIORITY, SUPREMACISM. I have given you one example of where they openly make these claims. There are countlss others as well.
> 
> How can the majority of Jews in the US claim to be Semites in the first place when it's easy enough for the dullest goy to spot a true mideasterner from his own people?
> The Jews couldn't get away with disguising themselves if they were truly Semitic.
> 
> They might however IF they were of a Khazar European Turkish extraction. For IF these differences were noticeable for the average stupid goy to notice, then don't you think it would be easy for them to tell them apart the way they have blacks?
> 
> 
> From the above *one may surmise that there hasn't been much if any "anti-Semitism" in the US and that the complaint of it has been made by Jews who were looking for special favors and advantages, which they got.
> *
> Now that they have supplanted the WASP establishment with a ZIONIST one, they do not want to hear about inequality unless it is of the same kind that always tends to disenfranchise white males.
> 
> As far as "anti-Semitism" goes, there was no such thing even in Germany until the Jews betrayed Germany in WWI and declared economic WAR on Germany. At that time, the *Jews had risen to similar positions of wealth and power there as they have in the US.
> This could not have been possible had "anti-Semitism" been so rampant as you have accused.*
Click to expand...


Keep on blabbering away, Holston.  It is not worth my time reading your blabbering.  You apparently forget that people have read your posts when you first appeared on these forums and could see from what you wrote that you are actually a White Supremacist who hates everyone who is not just like you.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Last months US-instigated, fascist-spearheaded coup in Ukraine has intensified the deep divisions within Irans bourgeois political elite over the Islamic Republics relations with US imperialism and its European Union allies.
> 
> "Those sections of the Iranian media most supportive of President Hassan Rouhanis recent overtures to the US and EU are parroting Washingtons lies.
> 
> "Like the Obama administration and the Western media, they are hailing the overthrow of Ukraines elected president as a 'democratic revolution' and denouncing supposed Russian 'aggression.'
> 
> Ukraine coup intensifies conflicts within Iran?s elite - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little news which doesn't come from the World Socialist Web Site.
> 
> Russian PM Medvedev Makes Surprise Visit To Crimea
> 
> Russia Moves To Scrap Black Sea Fleet Agreements With Ukraine | Eurasia Review
> 
> Now let's have some sports news...........
> 
> Ukraine Soccer Player Saves Rival After Frightening Injury (VIDEO)
Click to expand...

*One can only wonder why some Jew$ are so reticent to condemn neo-Nazis in Ukraine?*

"However, the Ukraine coup and the confrontation between the US and Russia have thrown the differences within Irans political establishment into relief.

"Officially, the government has said next to nothing about the Ukraine eventsitself an indication of sharp conflicts behind the scenes. 

"The Ukraine crisis has also rekindled the dispute over the challenge that the middle-class Green movement, with massive US and EU support and based on unsubstantiated and implausible claims of a stolen election, mounted to the results of Irans 2009 presidential elections."

Ukraine coup intensifies conflicts within Iran?s elite - World Socialist Web Site


----------



## holston

Sally said:


> Of course, Holston, I don't mind you butting in, but people are smart enough here to have read your previous posts to realize that not only do you hate the Jews, but every group that isn't like you.  This is how White Supremacists like you think.  I believe Holston himself needs scapegoats and that is why he can't stand other groups which are a minority here.



* You need to substantiate your claim that I am a "white supremacist".* I have never said anything to that effect. What I have indicated is my belief that whites should have the same right to autonomy as anyone else. This would exclude Jewish meddling. 



Sally said:


> By the way, Holston, can you tell us the world populations according to each major religion so we can caompare how the Jews stand in comparison.  I know a "smart" fellow like you can do that after you rest up from all  your blabbering which I just scanned through quickly and actually didn't take it all in. Probably more of your nonsense.



 It isn't hard to find statistics on religious populations. It IS hard to find those which are accurate and reliable. 

 The main reason I say this is because *the religious affiliation percentages found do not correlate with the race/ethnicity populations. viz*



> According to the 2011 U.S. Census Bureau, the total population of the World was 7,153,526,700





> *The world's largest ethnic group is Han Chinese.* Although English (5.52%) is spoken by many as a second language, Mandarin Chinese (14.1%), Hindi (8.5%), Spanish (5.85%) and Arabic (4.23%) are the languages with the highest number of native speakers.





> *China and India are the most populous countries,*


 
 You wouldn't expect to find a preponderance of "Christians" in either China or India. You wouldn't expect that in Asia or Africa either. I feel safe in saying that South America is predominately Catholic as far as "Christianity" goes. As you know, Catholic and Protestants are at variance. 



> The CIA's World Factbook gives the population as 7,021,836,029 (July 2012 est.) and the distribution of religions as *Christian 31.59% *(of which Roman Catholic 18.85%, Protestant 8.15%, Orthodox 4.96%, Anglican 1.26%), Muslim 23.2%, Hindu 15.0%, Buddhist 7.1%, Sikh 0.35%, *Jewish 0.2%*, Bahá'í 0.11%, other religions 10.95%, non-religious 9.66%, atheists 2.01%. (2010 est.).[1]





> * Population Distribution*
> Region 	Number 	Percentage
> *Asia *	4,307,107,875 	60.3%
> *Africa *	1,037,524,058 	14.5%
> *Europe *	816,426,346 	11.4%
> *North America *	544,620,341 	7.6%
> South America 	400,067,694 	5.6%
> Australia/Oceania 	35,426,995 	0.5%
> Antarctica 	1,169 	0.00002%
> Total 	7,141,174,478 	100.0%



* Do you see the discrepancy?*

 Without listing the rest Judaism is given as:* Judaism 	14&#8211;18* million. 

 As I mentioned earlier, *this small number is deceiving since it would not include unregistered Jews, secular Jews, Buddhist Jews, atheist Jews, and Jews of any other nominal description which would not reveal their Jewish heritage, persuasions, orientation, ethnic and traditional backgrounds. *

 As Twain remarked, "There are lies, damned lies, and statistics."


 If what you are insinuating is that because the Jews are purported to be such a small minority, that they should be given special consideration and privileges, and that laws should be enacted which would protect them from criticism and so forth. 

 I would point out to you that* Jews have far and away been "Democrats" and SOCIALISTS traditionally. *

* Democracy is a MAJORITY rule. *
 If you want that, then it is* all the more reason why a MINORITY, like the Jews, should not be allowed to dictate their will to a MAJORITY *and enforce it by Marshall law, which is what the Jews seem to want and indeed is the direction in which the US is moving. 

 Many of us "right wing fundamentalist CHRISTIAN terrorist nut job tin foil hat wearing conspiracy theorists" have been pushing to reduce the size of government and restore the principles of the REPUBLIC upon which the nation was originally founded. 
*A Republic is supposed to be a government where laws are applied equitably and minorities therefore remain as protected as anyone. *

 But that is *what the Jewish political lobbies are bent on destroying. *

 This leads me to believe that they don't really want a Republic or a Democracy either one. *What they truly want is a Zionist totalitarian government *which is under the auspices of a Mashianic authority headquartered in Jerusalem and implemented by Sanhedrin religious leaders. 





Sally said:


> As an  aside, I can just imagine how an Asian student would wipe the floor with Holston when it came to grades if Holston were smart enough to even get into a college.



 I'm sure there are many Asians who are smarter than me. 

*A "clever" person can "win" a debate against a less articulate or less informed opponent even when the "clever" one is arguing from a position built upon false premises. 
*
 Indeed, online Hasbara often make arguments based upon false assumptions. When these assumptions are exposed as being false then they resort to name calling and various tricks coming from multiple directions all at once so as to create an impression of "winning" in the minds of those who are not familiar enough with the topic and who tend to judge such matters depending upon whose shoulders appear to be pinned to the mat. 

 I on the other hand am not as concerned with appearance as they are. I am also less concerned with "having my own way" than I am about discovering the TRUTH...FOR MYSELF< if for no one else.  

 People can choose to believe what they will, whether it be lies or not. 
*I make no attempts to deceive others since Christian doctrine frowns upon the practice of lying, unlike Talmudic Judaism which gives it a religious seal of approval. *

 I am even more concerned about avoiding the possibility of deceiving myself than others!


 So* it doesn't matter too much to me whether you Jews and/or the Chinese and Asiatics feel that you are "superior", intellectually or otherwise. *Even if it is so, *that does nothing to dissuade me from my belief that I have a God granted right to be free of your subjugation.*
 I think you owe it to me personally inasmuch as *I personally have made no attempts to subjugate you. I cannot speak for the NEO-CON Zionist Organizational Government *that represents the US presently. Those who are disgruntled at their policies ought to take that up with those who ARE responsible for them. 

 That doesn't included me! *A white Anglo Saxon male of the Christian persuasion who also belongs to the lower economic class virtually has no voice in the ZOG government OR society at this time.*


----------



## holston

Sally said:


> Keep on blabbering away, Holston.  It is not worth my time reading your blabbering.  You apparently forget that people have read your posts when you first appeared on these forums and could see from what you wrote that you are actually a White Supremacist who hates everyone who is not just like you.



 I can see that some of them have learned better than to tangle with me. I have the truth on my side. That's something their arsenal of epithets and prevarications is not equipped to handle.


----------



## Sally

holston said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on blabbering away, Holston.  It is not worth my time reading your blabbering.  You apparently forget that people have read your posts when you first appeared on these forums and could see from what you wrote that you are actually a White Supremacist who hates everyone who is not just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that some of them have learned better than to tangle with me. I have the truth on my side. That's something their arsenal of epithets and prevarications is not equipped to handle.
Click to expand...


Look everyone -- Holston took a selfie.  You certainly are cute, Holston.  Eat a lot of bananas!!!

Poor Holston, he doesn't realize that if he didn't start in as a White Supremacist in the first place, he perhaps would have more creditability.

It is amusing how pipsqueaks brag about someone better not tangle with them.  This is just a forum. Holston.  You don't have to act like you are Superman and Captain Marvel combined.


----------



## holston

Sally said:


> Look everyone -- Holston took a selfie.  You certainly are cute, Holston.  Eat a lot of bananas!!!
> 
> Poor Holston, he doesn't realize that if he didn't start in as a White Supremacist in the first place, he perhaps would have more creditability.
> 
> It is amusing how pipsqueaks brag about someone better not tangle with them.  This is just a forum. Holston.  *You don't have to act like you are Superman and Captain Marvel combined.*



 No, no. I wouldn't want to steal any of Pouty's thunder. Those comic book guys are Jewish fictions anyway sort of like Tom Cruise and rest.  

 Just get a load of those six pack abs and the way he's bouncing everyone around with his shield. 

 The last time I was here he was giving everyone the HAI Karate.


 Here. Have a banana, courtesy of the Kosher education system:


----------



## Sally

holston said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look everyone -- Holston took a selfie.  You certainly are cute, Holston.  Eat a lot of bananas!!!
> 
> Poor Holston, he doesn't realize that if he didn't start in as a White Supremacist in the first place, he perhaps would have more creditability.
> 
> It is amusing how pipsqueaks brag about someone better not tangle with them.  This is just a forum. Holston.  *You don't have to act like you are Superman and Captain Marvel combined.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no. I wouldn't want to steal any of Pouty's thunder. Those comic book guys are Jewish fictions anyway sort of like Tom Cruise and rest.
> 
> Just get a load of those six pack abs and the way he's bouncing everyone around with his shield.
> 
> The last time I was here he was giving everyone the HAI Karate.
> 
> 
> Here. Have a banana, courtesy of the Kosher education system:
Click to expand...


So childish, Holstaon.  Guess you must be sexually frustrated, and you want all the viewers to know.  Anyhow, I am happy y0u didn't change out of your Clark Kent suit and into your Superman suit so that no poasters would bother tangling with "the Man of Steel."  As an aside, I thought we would have Holston posting " I'm faster than a speeding bullet!, more powerful than a locomotive! able to leap tall buildings in a single bound -- so no one had better tangle with me on the forums."


----------



## holston

Sally said:


> *So childish,* Holstaon.  Guess you must be sexually frustrated, and you want all the viewers to know.  Anyhow, I am happy y0u didn't change out of your Clark Kent suit and into your Superman suit so that no poasters would bother tangling with "the Man of Steel."  As an aside, *I thought we would have Holston posting " I'm faster than a speeding bullet!, more powerful than a locomotive! able to leap tall buildings in a single bound -- so no one had better tangle with me on the forums."*



 Hey, that's not me in the picture above. I'm sure it's not Superman. He passed away a while back.  

 No. That title goes to either Pouty, SgtLefty, or BruceAlmighty. Maybe they form something like "The Justice League". 

  Is that you in the brass bra about to tie Flash up? The one to your left must either be Barbara Streisand or Cher in a blond wig. 

 The one to the far left who looks like he's clutching Superman's crotch must be "The Golden Goy Boy Toy" wearing falsies. He's the only one I don't recognize. Now that's what I call equal representation under Jewish Justice.


----------



## holston

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n58IwCNw--0]Ron Paul: US has no right to lecture on Ukraine because of Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

"In 1914, Great Britain, shocked by the invasion of Belgium, hastened to the aid of its French ally. Italy, Japan, and others joined the fray. 

"So did the Ottoman Empire, which ruled Palestine. 

"World War I was underway.

"Who wanted this terrible war? Nobody. Who took a cool-headed decision to start it? 

"Nobody. 

"Of course, many national and international interests were involved, but none so important as to justify such a catastrophe.

"No, it was a war nobody wanted or even envisioned. The flower of European youth was destroyed by the sheer stupidity of the contemporary politicians, followed by the colossal stupidity of the generals.

"And in the end, a peace treaty was concocted that made another world war practically inevitable. Only after another awful world war did the politicians come to their senses and make another fratricidal war in Western Europe  unthinkable.

"A hundred years after it all started, it is well to remember.

"Can anything like this happen again?  

"Can an unintended chain of foolish acts lead to another catastrophe? Can one thing lead to another in a way that incompetent leaders are unable to stop?

"I hope not. After all, during these hundred years, some lessons have been learned and absorbed.

"Or not?"

https://www.tikkun.org/nextgen/uri-avnery-on-crimea-ukraine-putin-and-the-nazis


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "In 1914, Great Britain, shocked by the invasion of Belgium, hastened to the aid of its French ally. Italy, Japan, and others joined the fray.
> 
> "So did the Ottoman Empire, which ruled Palestine.
> 
> "World War I was underway.
> 
> "Who wanted this terrible war? Nobody. Who took a cool-headed decision to start it?
> 
> "Nobody.
> 
> "Of course, many national and international interests were involved, but none so important as to justify such a catastrophe.
> 
> "No, it was a war nobody wanted or even envisioned. The flower of European youth was destroyed by the sheer stupidity of the contemporary politicians, followed by the colossal stupidity of the generals.
> 
> "And in the end, a peace treaty was concocted that made another world war practically inevitable. Only after another awful world war did the politicians come to their senses and make another fratricidal war in Western Europe  unthinkable.
> 
> "A hundred years after it all started, it is well to remember.
> 
> "Can anything like this happen again?
> 
> "Can an unintended chain of foolish acts lead to another catastrophe? Can one thing lead to another in a way that incompetent leaders are unable to stop?
> 
> "I hope not. After all, during these hundred years, some lessons have been learned and absorbed.
> 
> "Or not?"
> 
> https://www.tikkun.org/nextgen/uri-avnery-on-crimea-ukraine-putin-and-the-nazis



Has anyone seen Comrade George on any other forums condemning what is happening to people in many locations in the Middle East.  Evidently he has no interest in the over 150,000 who have died in Syria, God only know how many were wounded, and over two million are now refugees.  He much rather believe in what a Leftist Jew like Avnery has to say because it suits Comrade George's agenda.  Does anyone really even think that Comrade George would be so interested in the Ukraine if there were no Jews (his favorite scapegoats) living there?

Now for some real news regarding the Ukraine..........

AOL.com Article - Yanukovych hopes for Crimea's return


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In 1914, Great Britain, shocked by the invasion of Belgium, hastened to the aid of its French ally. Italy, Japan, and others joined the fray.
> 
> "So did the Ottoman Empire, which ruled Palestine.
> 
> "World War I was underway.
> 
> "Who wanted this terrible war? Nobody. Who took a cool-headed decision to start it?
> 
> "Nobody.
> 
> "Of course, many national and international interests were involved, but none so important as to justify such a catastrophe.
> 
> "No, it was a war nobody wanted or even envisioned. The flower of European youth was destroyed by the sheer stupidity of the contemporary politicians, followed by the colossal stupidity of the generals.
> 
> "And in the end, a peace treaty was concocted that made another world war practically inevitable. Only after another awful world war did the politicians come to their senses and make another fratricidal war in Western Europe  unthinkable.
> 
> "A hundred years after it all started, it is well to remember.
> 
> "Can anything like this happen again?
> 
> "Can an unintended chain of foolish acts lead to another catastrophe? Can one thing lead to another in a way that incompetent leaders are unable to stop?
> 
> "I hope not. After all, during these hundred years, some lessons have been learned and absorbed.
> 
> "Or not?"
> 
> https://www.tikkun.org/nextgen/uri-avnery-on-crimea-ukraine-putin-and-the-nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Comrade George on any other forums condemning what is happening to people in many locations in the Middle East.  Evidently he has no interest in the over 150,000 who have died in Syria, God only know how many were wounded, and over two million are now refugees.  He much rather believe in what a Leftist Jew like Avnery has to say because it suits Comrade George's agenda.  Does anyone really even think that Comrade George would be so interested in the Ukraine if there were no Jews (his favorite scapegoats) living there?
> 
> Now for some real news regarding the Ukraine..........
> 
> AOL.com Article - Yanukovych hopes for Crimea's return
Click to expand...

$ally is truly a one trick pony, incapable of any form of debate; she simply resorts to ad hominem insults and pathetic distraction. Ha$bara must be scraping the bottom of the barrel.

*"March 21, 2014

"A Hundred Years Later

"THERE IS an old Chinese curse that says: 'May you live in historic times!' (If there isnt, there should be.) This week was a historic time. The Crimea seceded from Ukraine. Russia annexed it. A dangerous situation. No one knows how it will develop."*

Uri Avnery on Crimea, Ukraine, Putin and the Nazis | Tikkun Magazine


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In 1914, Great Britain, shocked by the invasion of Belgium, hastened to the aid of its French ally. Italy, Japan, and others joined the fray.
> 
> "So did the Ottoman Empire, which ruled Palestine.
> 
> "World War I was underway.
> 
> "Who wanted this terrible war? Nobody. Who took a cool-headed decision to start it?
> 
> "Nobody.
> 
> "Of course, many national and international interests were involved, but none so important as to justify such a catastrophe.
> 
> "No, it was a war nobody wanted or even envisioned. The flower of European youth was destroyed by the sheer stupidity of the contemporary politicians, followed by the colossal stupidity of the generals.
> 
> "And in the end, a peace treaty was concocted that made another world war practically inevitable. Only after another awful world war did the politicians come to their senses and make another fratricidal war in Western Europe  unthinkable.
> 
> "A hundred years after it all started, it is well to remember.
> 
> "Can anything like this happen again?
> 
> "Can an unintended chain of foolish acts lead to another catastrophe? Can one thing lead to another in a way that incompetent leaders are unable to stop?
> 
> "I hope not. After all, during these hundred years, some lessons have been learned and absorbed.
> 
> "Or not?"
> 
> https://www.tikkun.org/nextgen/uri-avnery-on-crimea-ukraine-putin-and-the-nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Comrade George on any other forums condemning what is happening to people in many locations in the Middle East.  Evidently he has no interest in the over 150,000 who have died in Syria, God only know how many were wounded, and over two million are now refugees.  He much rather believe in what a Leftist Jew like Avnery has to say because it suits Comrade George's agenda.  Does anyone really even think that Comrade George would be so interested in the Ukraine if there were no Jews (his favorite scapegoats) living there?
> 
> Now for some real news regarding the Ukraine..........
> 
> AOL.com Article - Yanukovych hopes for Crimea's return
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $ally is truly a one trick pony, incapable of any form of debate; she simply resorts to ad hominem insults and pathetic distraction. Ha$bara must be scraping the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> *"March 21, 2014
> 
> "A Hundred Years Later
> 
> "THERE IS an old Chinese curse that says: 'May you live in historic times!' (If there isnt, there should be.) This week was a historic time. The Crimea seceded from Ukraine. Russia annexed it. A dangerous situation. No one knows how it will develop."*
> 
> Uri Avnery on Crimea, Ukraine, Putin and the Nazis | Tikkun Magazine
Click to expand...


I don't think many here are interested in what a Leftist group has to say.  By the way, I am sure a person like you would be happy to join the UN forces to help keep everything in check over there.  You wimped out of the service here by faking a bad fake after only ten days in basic trianing, but maybe you have gotten braver in your later years.

Crimean Tatar Leader Calls For UN Peacekeeping Troops | Eurasia Review


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Comrade George on any other forums condemning what is happening to people in many locations in the Middle East.  Evidently he has no interest in the over 150,000 who have died in Syria, God only know how many were wounded, and over two million are now refugees.  He much rather believe in what a Leftist Jew like Avnery has to say because it suits Comrade George's agenda.  Does anyone really even think that Comrade George would be so interested in the Ukraine if there were no Jews (his favorite scapegoats) living there?
> 
> Now for some real news regarding the Ukraine..........
> 
> AOL.com Article - Yanukovych hopes for Crimea's return
> 
> 
> 
> $ally is truly a one trick pony, incapable of any form of debate; she simply resorts to ad hominem insults and pathetic distraction. Ha$bara must be scraping the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> *"March 21, 2014
> 
> "A Hundred Years Later
> 
> "THERE IS an old Chinese curse that says: 'May you live in historic times!' (If there isnt, there should be.) This week was a historic time. The Crimea seceded from Ukraine. Russia annexed it. A dangerous situation. No one knows how it will develop."*
> 
> Uri Avnery on Crimea, Ukraine, Putin and the Nazis | Tikkun Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think many here are interested in what a Leftist group has to say.  By the way, I am sure a person like you would be happy to join the UN forces to help keep everything in check over there.  You wimped out of the service here by faking a bad fake after only ten days in basic trianing, but maybe you have gotten braver in your later years.
> 
> Crimean Tatar Leader Calls For UN Peacekeeping Troops | Eurasia Review
Click to expand...

*Who made you decider?*

"By the same token, Ukrainians can be understood when they kick out a president who wants to bring them into the Russian orbit against their will. His golden bathroom appliances are beside the point.

"Another question is what role the fascists play in the process. 

"There are contradictory reports, but Israeli reporters on the scene testify to their conspicuous presence in the center of Kiev.

"The problem has confronted us since the Tunisian Spring: in many of the 'spring' countries the uprisings bring to the fore elements that are worse than the tyrants they want to displace. 

"The revolutions are started by idealists who are unable to unite and set up an effective regime, and then are taken over by intolerant fanatics, who are better fighters and better organizers."

Uri Avnery on Crimea, Ukraine, Putin and the Nazis | Tikkun Magazine


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> $ally is truly a one trick pony, incapable of any form of debate; she simply resorts to ad hominem insults and pathetic distraction. Ha$bara must be scraping the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> *"March 21, 2014
> 
> "A Hundred Years Later
> 
> "THERE IS an old Chinese curse that says: 'May you live in historic times!' (If there isnt, there should be.) This week was a historic time. The Crimea seceded from Ukraine. Russia annexed it. A dangerous situation. No one knows how it will develop."*
> 
> Uri Avnery on Crimea, Ukraine, Putin and the Nazis | Tikkun Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think many here are interested in what a Leftist group has to say.  By the way, I am sure a person like you would be happy to join the UN forces to help keep everything in check over there.  You wimped out of the service here by faking a bad fake after only ten days in basic trianing, but maybe you have gotten braver in your later years.
> 
> Crimean Tatar Leader Calls For UN Peacekeeping Troops | Eurasia Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who made you decider?*
> 
> "By the same token, Ukrainians can be understood when they kick out a president who wants to bring them into the Russian orbit against their will. His golden bathroom appliances are beside the point.
> 
> "Another question is what role the fascists play in the process.
> 
> "There are contradictory reports, but Israeli reporters on the scene testify to their conspicuous presence in the center of Kiev.
> 
> "The problem has confronted us since the Tunisian Spring: in many of the 'spring' countries the uprisings bring to the fore elements that are worse than the tyrants they want to displace.
> 
> "The revolutions are started by idealists who are unable to unite and set up an effective regime, and then are taken over by intolerant fanatics, who are better fighters and better organizers."
> 
> Uri Avnery on Crimea, Ukraine, Putin and the Nazis | Tikkun Magazine
Click to expand...


Why not tell all the readers Comrade George why you are just interested in what is happening in the Ukraine and are not intrerested in other events which have happened and are happening in Europe?  Could it be that you can't drag your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into the equation so you are just not interested?  Why do those who need scapegoats in their lives always depend on Leftist Jews for their information?  Why not actually speak to those from the former USSR who are living here in Los Angeles and get their opinion about what is happening?  Don't you want to get it from the horse's mouth, so to speak, Comrade George.  They all probably have relatives still back in these various countries who are in touch with them and thus have a better handle on things than Avnery does.

Say, I wonder if Comrade George can find us something that this Leftist Jew Avnery has written about the other Nazis in Europe.  Anything about the Golden Dawn from him, Comrade George?


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think many here are interested in what a Leftist group has to say.  By the way, I am sure a person like you would be happy to join the UN forces to help keep everything in check over there.  You wimped out of the service here by faking a bad fake after only ten days in basic trianing, but maybe you have gotten braver in your later years.
> 
> Crimean Tatar Leader Calls For UN Peacekeeping Troops | Eurasia Review
> 
> 
> 
> *Who made you decider?*
> 
> "By the same token, Ukrainians can be understood when they kick out a president who wants to bring them into the Russian orbit against their will. His golden bathroom appliances are beside the point.
> 
> "Another question is what role the fascists play in the process.
> 
> "There are contradictory reports, but Israeli reporters on the scene testify to their conspicuous presence in the center of Kiev.
> 
> "The problem has confronted us since the Tunisian Spring: in many of the 'spring' countries the uprisings bring to the fore elements that are worse than the tyrants they want to displace.
> 
> "The revolutions are started by idealists who are unable to unite and set up an effective regime, and then are taken over by intolerant fanatics, who are better fighters and better organizers."
> 
> Uri Avnery on Crimea, Ukraine, Putin and the Nazis | Tikkun Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not tell all the readers Comrade George why you are just interested in what is happening in the Ukraine and are not intrerested in other events which have happened and are happening in Europe?  Could it be that you can't drag your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into the equation so you are just not interested?  Why do those who need scapegoats in their lives always depend on Leftist Jews for their information?  Why not actually speak to those from the former USSR who are living here in Los Angeles and get their opinion about what is happening?  Don't you want to get it from the horse's mouth, so to speak, Comrade George.  They all probably have relatives still back in these various countries who are in touch with them and thus have a better handle on things than Avnery does.
> 
> Say, I wonder if Comrade George can find us something that this Leftist Jew Avnery has written about the other Nazis in Europe.  Anything about the Golden Dawn from him, Comrade George?
Click to expand...

*Still confused about which thread you're posting on?*

"... Few people want Syria to fall into the hands of a Taliban-like Islamic tyranny. 

"That is also the fate of Egypt: the liberal democrats started the revolution but lost the democratic elections to a religious party, which was in a haste to impose its creed on the people. 

"They were overthrown by a military dictatorship that is worse than the regime which the original revolution overthrew.

"The emergence of the neo-Nazis in Kiev is worrying, even if Putin uses their presence for his own purposes. *If they are supported by the West, overtly or covertly, that is disturbing.*

*Would you agree?*

Uri Avnery on Crimea, Ukraine, Putin and the Nazis | Tikkun Magazine


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who made you decider?*
> 
> "By the same token, Ukrainians can be understood when they kick out a president who wants to bring them into the Russian orbit against their will. His golden bathroom appliances are beside the point.
> 
> "Another question is what role the fascists play in the process.
> 
> "There are contradictory reports, but Israeli reporters on the scene testify to their conspicuous presence in the center of Kiev.
> 
> "The problem has confronted us since the Tunisian Spring: in many of the 'spring' countries the uprisings bring to the fore elements that are worse than the tyrants they want to displace.
> 
> "The revolutions are started by idealists who are unable to unite and set up an effective regime, and then are taken over by intolerant fanatics, who are better fighters and better organizers."
> 
> Uri Avnery on Crimea, Ukraine, Putin and the Nazis | Tikkun Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not tell all the readers Comrade George why you are just interested in what is happening in the Ukraine and are not intrerested in other events which have happened and are happening in Europe?  Could it be that you can't drag your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into the equation so you are just not interested?  Why do those who need scapegoats in their lives always depend on Leftist Jews for their information?  Why not actually speak to those from the former USSR who are living here in Los Angeles and get their opinion about what is happening?  Don't you want to get it from the horse's mouth, so to speak, Comrade George.  They all probably have relatives still back in these various countries who are in touch with them and thus have a better handle on things than Avnery does.
> 
> Say, I wonder if Comrade George can find us something that this Leftist Jew Avnery has written about the other Nazis in Europe.  Anything about the Golden Dawn from him, Comrade George?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Still confused about which thread you're posting on?*
> 
> "... Few people want Syria to fall into the hands of a Taliban-like Islamic tyranny.
> 
> "That is also the fate of Egypt: the liberal democrats started the revolution but lost the democratic elections to a religious party, which was in a haste to impose its creed on the people.
> 
> "They were overthrown by a military dictatorship that is worse than the regime which the original revolution overthrew.
> 
> "The emergence of the neo-Nazis in Kiev is worrying, even if Putin uses their presence for his own purposes. *If they are supported by the West, overtly or covertly, that is disturbing.*
> 
> *Would you agree?*
> 
> Uri Avnery on Crimea, Ukraine, Putin and the Nazis | Tikkun Magazine
Click to expand...


Why not tell us, Comrade George, why you are so loathe to interview people who are actually from those regions of the USSR instead of depending on Leftist writers like Avnery.  Why don't you want to take a chance on speaking to these people living right in the  Los Angeles area who certainly are more aware of what is going on than the Leftist Avnery, and you can get first hand their feelings regarding this.

Meanwhile, I wonder if Comrade George has any inkling of what is going on in the rest of Europe because he is only obsessed right now with the Ukraine because Jews happen to live there and he wants to tie them in with the Nazis there.  Believe me, if Comrade George could figure out a way to blame everything in Europe on the Jews, he would not hestitate to do this.  This is what happens when someone needs a scapegoat.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not tell all the readers Comrade George why you are just interested in what is happening in the Ukraine and are not intrerested in other events which have happened and are happening in Europe?  Could it be that you can't drag your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into the equation so you are just not interested?  Why do those who need scapegoats in their lives always depend on Leftist Jews for their information?  Why not actually speak to those from the former USSR who are living here in Los Angeles and get their opinion about what is happening?  Don't you want to get it from the horse's mouth, so to speak, Comrade George.  They all probably have relatives still back in these various countries who are in touch with them and thus have a better handle on things than Avnery does.
> 
> Say, I wonder if Comrade George can find us something that this Leftist Jew Avnery has written about the other Nazis in Europe.  Anything about the Golden Dawn from him, Comrade George?
> 
> 
> 
> *Still confused about which thread you're posting on?*
> 
> "... Few people want Syria to fall into the hands of a Taliban-like Islamic tyranny.
> 
> "That is also the fate of Egypt: the liberal democrats started the revolution but lost the democratic elections to a religious party, which was in a haste to impose its creed on the people.
> 
> "They were overthrown by a military dictatorship that is worse than the regime which the original revolution overthrew.
> 
> "The emergence of the neo-Nazis in Kiev is worrying, even if Putin uses their presence for his own purposes. *If they are supported by the West, overtly or covertly, that is disturbing.*
> 
> *Would you agree?*
> 
> Uri Avnery on Crimea, Ukraine, Putin and the Nazis | Tikkun Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not tell us, Comrade George, why you are so loathe to interview people who are actually from those regions of the USSR instead of depending on Leftist writers like Avnery.  Why don't you want to take a chance on speaking to these people living right in the  Los Angeles area who certainly are more aware of what is going on than the Leftist Avnery, and you can get first hand their feelings regarding this.
> 
> Meanwhile, I wonder if Comrade George has any inkling of what is going on in the rest of Europe because he is only obsessed right now with the Ukraine because Jews happen to live there and he wants to tie them in with the Nazis there.  Believe me, if Comrade George could figure out a way to blame everything in Europe on the Jews, he would not hestitate to do this.  This is what happens when someone needs a scapegoat.
Click to expand...

I take it you are not disturbed by US support for neo-Nazis in Ukraine?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Still confused about which thread you're posting on?*
> 
> "... Few people want Syria to fall into the hands of a Taliban-like Islamic tyranny.
> 
> "That is also the fate of Egypt: the liberal democrats started the revolution but lost the democratic elections to a religious party, which was in a haste to impose its creed on the people.
> 
> "They were overthrown by a military dictatorship that is worse than the regime which the original revolution overthrew.
> 
> "The emergence of the neo-Nazis in Kiev is worrying, even if Putin uses their presence for his own purposes. *If they are supported by the West, overtly or covertly, that is disturbing.*
> 
> *Would you agree?*
> 
> Uri Avnery on Crimea, Ukraine, Putin and the Nazis | Tikkun Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not tell us, Comrade George, why you are so loathe to interview people who are actually from those regions of the USSR instead of depending on Leftist writers like Avnery.  Why don't you want to take a chance on speaking to these people living right in the  Los Angeles area who certainly are more aware of what is going on than the Leftist Avnery, and you can get first hand their feelings regarding this.
> 
> Meanwhile, I wonder if Comrade George has any inkling of what is going on in the rest of Europe because he is only obsessed right now with the Ukraine because Jews happen to live there and he wants to tie them in with the Nazis there.  Believe me, if Comrade George could figure out a way to blame everything in Europe on the Jews, he would not hestitate to do this.  This is what happens when someone needs a scapegoat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you are not disturbed by US support for neo-Nazis in Ukraine?
Click to expand...


I am more concerned with the innocent people who are still living in the Ukraine, no matter there religion. who are affected with what is going on.  You, on the other hand, could care less about these people but just want to drag in the Jews with the NeoNazis as if they were in bed with each other because you want the readers to hate your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, as much as you do..


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not tell us, Comrade George, why you are so loathe to interview people who are actually from those regions of the USSR instead of depending on Leftist writers like Avnery.  Why don't you want to take a chance on speaking to these people living right in the  Los Angeles area who certainly are more aware of what is going on than the Leftist Avnery, and you can get first hand their feelings regarding this.
> 
> Meanwhile, I wonder if Comrade George has any inkling of what is going on in the rest of Europe because he is only obsessed right now with the Ukraine because Jews happen to live there and he wants to tie them in with the Nazis there.  Believe me, if Comrade George could figure out a way to blame everything in Europe on the Jews, he would not hestitate to do this.  This is what happens when someone needs a scapegoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you are not disturbed by US support for neo-Nazis in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more concerned with the innocent people who are still living in the Ukraine, no matter there religion. who are affected with what is going on.  You, on the other hand, could care less about these people but just want to drag in the Jews with the NeoNazis as if they were in bed with each other because you want the readers to hate your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, as much as you do..
Click to expand...

I doubt you have the slightest concern for any innocent people who aren't Jews. Since you continually support the displacement, arrest, torture, and murder of thousands of innocent Palestinians, your crocodile tears over Ukraine's victims are about as believable as Israel's commitment to democracy.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you are not disturbed by US support for neo-Nazis in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more concerned with the innocent people who are still living in the Ukraine, no matter there religion. who are affected with what is going on.  You, on the other hand, could care less about these people but just want to drag in the Jews with the NeoNazis as if they were in bed with each other because you want the readers to hate your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, as much as you do..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you have the slightest concern for any innocent people who aren't Jews. Since you continually support the displacement, arrest, torture, and murder of thousands of innocent Palestinians, your crocodile tears over Ukraine's victims are about as believable as Israel's commitment to democracy.
Click to expand...


Unlike you, Comrade George, I don't need a scapegoat and actually care about people regardless of their religion, ethnicity or race.  I have a suggestion for you.  The Grove is having Date Night.  Instead of constantly obsessing over your favoritate scapegoat, the Jews, all your waking hours and trying to blame them for all the evils in this world, find yourself a girlfriend.   The Grove is going to have Date Night.  For a fixed amount (save up), the admission will cover dinner, the movies, and valet parking.  I realize you don't need Valet Parking since you don't have a car, but perhaps your date wouldn't mind taking a bus.

Speaking of Arabs, Comrade George, if you weren't so obsessed with the Jews and Israel, you would be on forums condemning what is happening to those innocent Arabs in other Middle East countries.  Since you have been so silent on what is happening, no matter that tens of thousands have been killed, tens of thousands probably have been wounded and over two million are now refugees, it shows you really don't care about them.  Mr. Phony Baloney, Comrade George, doesn't realize that readers are smart enough to discern that his alligator tears for the Palestinians are all for show because he is using them as pawns in his fight against his scapegoats, the Jews.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am more concerned with the innocent people who are still living in the Ukraine, no matter there religion. who are affected with what is going on.  You, on the other hand, could care less about these people but just want to drag in the Jews with the NeoNazis as if they were in bed with each other because you want the readers to hate your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, as much as you do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you have the slightest concern for any innocent people who aren't Jews. Since you continually support the displacement, arrest, torture, and murder of thousands of innocent Palestinians, your crocodile tears over Ukraine's victims are about as believable as Israel's commitment to democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you, Comrade George, I don't need a scapegoat and actually care about people regardless of their religion, ethnicity or race.  I have a suggestion for you.  The Grove is having Date Night.  Instead of constantly obsessing over your favoritate scapegoat, the Jews, all your waking hours and trying to blame them for all the evils in this world, find yourself a girlfriend.   The Grove is going to have Date Night.  For a fixed amount (save up), the admission will cover dinner, the movies, and valet parking.  I realize you don't need Valet Parking since you don't have a car, but perhaps your date wouldn't mind taking a bus.
> 
> Speaking of Arabs, Comrade George, if you weren't so obsessed with the Jews and Israel, you would be on forums condemning what is happening to those innocent Arabs in other Middle East countries.  Since you have been so silent on what is happening, no matter that tens of thousands have been killed, tens of thousands probably have been wounded and over two million are now refugees, it shows you really don't care about them.  Mr. Phony Baloney, Comrade George, doesn't realize that readers are smart enough to discern that his alligator tears for the Palestinians are all for show because he is using them as pawns in his fight against his scapegoats, the Jews.
Click to expand...

What Ha$bara $ally will never admit is the source of those millions of Arabs' misery: namely the creation of a Jewish state in a land that was one-third Jew. Spread your propaganda a little thicker, $ally, maybe a few are ignorant enough to believe it.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you have the slightest concern for any innocent people who aren't Jews. Since you continually support the displacement, arrest, torture, and murder of thousands of innocent Palestinians, your crocodile tears over Ukraine's victims are about as believable as Israel's commitment to democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, Comrade George, I don't need a scapegoat and actually care about people regardless of their religion, ethnicity or race.  I have a suggestion for you.  The Grove is having Date Night.  Instead of constantly obsessing over your favoritate scapegoat, the Jews, all your waking hours and trying to blame them for all the evils in this world, find yourself a girlfriend.   The Grove is going to have Date Night.  For a fixed amount (save up), the admission will cover dinner, the movies, and valet parking.  I realize you don't need Valet Parking since you don't have a car, but perhaps your date wouldn't mind taking a bus.
> 
> Speaking of Arabs, Comrade George, if you weren't so obsessed with the Jews and Israel, you would be on forums condemning what is happening to those innocent Arabs in other Middle East countries.  Since you have been so silent on what is happening, no matter that tens of thousands have been killed, tens of thousands probably have been wounded and over two million are now refugees, it shows you really don't care about them.  Mr. Phony Baloney, Comrade George, doesn't realize that readers are smart enough to discern that his alligator tears for the Palestinians are all for show because he is using them as pawns in his fight against his scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Ha$bara $ally will never admit is the source of those millions of Arabs' misery: namely the creation of a Jewish state in a land that was one-third Jew. Spread your propaganda a little thicker, $ally, maybe a few are ignorant enough to believe it.
Click to expand...


You are such a phony, Comrade George.  You are not worried about the Arabs at all.  If you really were worried about them, you have had plenty of opportunities to condemn what is happening to them when they are being car bombed or suicide bombed by other Arabs of different sects.  The only reason you want the readers to believe that you care about the Arabs in the Israeli area is because your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are involved.  While the bodies of innocent Arabs are piling up in the other Middle East countries, your eyes are tightly shut to what is happening.  The Jews are not involved so you don't want to waste your time on this no matter how much innocent Arab blood is running down the roads.

As an aside, the readers can see how a person with money on his mind has dollar signs in his posts.  We know that you can find the dollar sign on your keyboard, Comrade Geroge, to let us know you are short.  If the dollar signs are a hint that you want a collection taken up, perhaps we can all chip in for you.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, Comrade George, I don't need a scapegoat and actually care about people regardless of their religion, ethnicity or race.  I have a suggestion for you.  The Grove is having Date Night.  Instead of constantly obsessing over your favoritate scapegoat, the Jews, all your waking hours and trying to blame them for all the evils in this world, find yourself a girlfriend.   The Grove is going to have Date Night.  For a fixed amount (save up), the admission will cover dinner, the movies, and valet parking.  I realize you don't need Valet Parking since you don't have a car, but perhaps your date wouldn't mind taking a bus.
> 
> Speaking of Arabs, Comrade George, if you weren't so obsessed with the Jews and Israel, you would be on forums condemning what is happening to those innocent Arabs in other Middle East countries.  Since you have been so silent on what is happening, no matter that tens of thousands have been killed, tens of thousands probably have been wounded and over two million are now refugees, it shows you really don't care about them.  Mr. Phony Baloney, Comrade George, doesn't realize that readers are smart enough to discern that his alligator tears for the Palestinians are all for show because he is using them as pawns in his fight against his scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Ha$bara $ally will never admit is the source of those millions of Arabs' misery: namely the creation of a Jewish state in a land that was one-third Jew. Spread your propaganda a little thicker, $ally, maybe a few are ignorant enough to believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a phony, Comrade George.  You are not worried about the Arabs at all.  If you really were worried about them, you have had plenty of opportunities to condemn what is happening to them when they are being car bombed or suicide bombed by other Arabs of different sects.  The only reason you want the readers to believe that you care about the Arabs in the Israeli area is because your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are involved.  While the bodies of innocent Arabs are piling up in the other Middle East countries, your eyes are tightly shut to what is happening.  The Jews are not involved so you don't want to waste your time on this no matter how much innocent Arab blood is running down the roads.
> 
> As an aside, the readers can see how a person with money on his mind has dollar signs in his posts.  We know that you can find the dollar sign on your keyboard, Comrade Geroge, to let us know you are short.  If the dollar signs are a hint that you want a collection taken up, perhaps we can all chip in for you.
Click to expand...

I'm not paid or compen$ated in any material $en$e for my USMB posts, Ha$bara $ally.
Are you?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Ha$bara $ally will never admit is the source of those millions of Arabs' misery: namely the creation of a Jewish state in a land that was one-third Jew. Spread your propaganda a little thicker, $ally, maybe a few are ignorant enough to believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a phony, Comrade George.  You are not worried about the Arabs at all.  If you really were worried about them, you have had plenty of opportunities to condemn what is happening to them when they are being car bombed or suicide bombed by other Arabs of different sects.  The only reason you want the readers to believe that you care about the Arabs in the Israeli area is because your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are involved.  While the bodies of innocent Arabs are piling up in the other Middle East countries, your eyes are tightly shut to what is happening.  The Jews are not involved so you don't want to waste your time on this no matter how much innocent Arab blood is running down the roads.
> 
> As an aside, the readers can see how a person with money on his mind has dollar signs in his posts.  We know that you can find the dollar sign on your keyboard, Comrade Geroge, to let us know you are short.  If the dollar signs are a hint that you want a collection taken up, perhaps we can all chip in for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not paid or compen$ated in any material $en$e for my USMB posts, Ha$bara $ally.
> Are you?
Click to expand...


Are you a little short this month, Comrade George?  You keep on showing us the dollar signs which must mean you have money on your mind.  

I guess Comrade George, even if he could scrounge up the money now, might have a difficult time to visit his Russian comrades in the Crimea. 

European flight safety agency warns pilots to avoid Crimea airspace - latimes.com

However, if he should bv chance make it to the Crimea, he can eat in Subway.  It is healthier anyway than eating at a burger chain. 

AOL.com Article - McDonald's shutters Crimea locations


----------



## natstew

georgephillip said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm less obsessed with Jews than with your spiritual (SS) brethren:*
> 
> "The first sympathy goes to the Maidan rebels. (Maidan is an Arab word meaning town square. Curious how it travelled to Kiev. Probably via Istanbul.)
> 
> "They want to join the West, enjoy independence and democracy. What&#8217;s wrong with that?
> 
> "Nothing, except that they have dubious bedfellows.
> 
> "Neo-Nazis in their copycat Nazi uniforms, giving the Hitler salute and mouthing anti-Semitic slogans, are not very attractive.
> 
> "The encouragement they receive from Western allies, including the odious neocons, is off-putting.
> 
> On the other side, Vladimir Putin is also not very prepossessing. It&#8217;s the old Russian imperialism all over again."
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...


The Ukraine, including the Crimea, has been a burning cauldron of misery, death, and dehumanization from the beginning of it's history, and Russia has been the primary cause. If there is a hell on Earth, it's the Ukraine.

I certainly have no solution, except maybe nuke Russia, and that ain't gonna happen, should have in 1946, but it was too late once they stole ballistic missile technology from us.


----------



## georgephillip

natstew said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm less obsessed with Jews than with your spiritual (SS) brethren:*
> 
> "The first sympathy goes to the Maidan rebels. (Maidan is an Arab word meaning town square. Curious how it travelled to Kiev. Probably via Istanbul.)
> 
> "They want to join the West, enjoy independence and democracy. Whats wrong with that?
> 
> "Nothing, except that they have dubious bedfellows.
> 
> "Neo-Nazis in their copycat Nazi uniforms, giving the Hitler salute and mouthing anti-Semitic slogans, are not very attractive.
> 
> "The encouragement they receive from Western allies, including the odious neocons, is off-putting.
> 
> On the other side, Vladimir Putin is also not very prepossessing. Its the old Russian imperialism all over again."
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ukraine, including the Crimea, has been a burning cauldron of misery, death, and dehumanization from the beginning of it's history, and Russia has been the primary cause. If there is a hell on Earth, it's the Ukraine.
> 
> I certainly have no solution, except maybe nuke Russia, and that ain't gonna happen, should have in 1946, but it was too late once they stole ballistic missile technology from us.
Click to expand...

Stalin did his part to tun Ukraine into hell on earth; however, Russia also destroyed 90% of Hitler's war machine while suffering millions of civilian casualties. It seems a little unpatriotic to nuke an ally that useful to US capitalism.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm less obsessed with Jews than with your spiritual (SS) brethren:*
> 
> "The first sympathy goes to the Maidan rebels. (Maidan is an Arab word meaning town square. Curious how it travelled to Kiev. Probably via Istanbul.)
> 
> "They want to join the West, enjoy independence and democracy. Whats wrong with that?
> 
> "Nothing, except that they have dubious bedfellows.
> 
> "Neo-Nazis in their copycat Nazi uniforms, giving the Hitler salute and mouthing anti-Semitic slogans, are not very attractive.
> 
> "The encouragement they receive from Western allies, including the odious neocons, is off-putting.
> 
> On the other side, Vladimir Putin is also not very prepossessing. Its the old Russian imperialism all over again."
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine, including the Crimea, has been a burning cauldron of misery, death, and dehumanization from the beginning of it's history, and Russia has been the primary cause. If there is a hell on Earth, it's the Ukraine.
> 
> I certainly have no solution, except maybe nuke Russia, and that ain't gonna happen, should have in 1946, but it was too late once they stole ballistic missile technology from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stalin did his part to tun Ukraine into hell on earth; however, Russia also destroyed 90% of Hitler's war machine while suffering millions of civilian casualties. It seems a little unpatriotic to nuke an ally that useful to US capitalism.
Click to expand...


I don't want to see anyone nuked, but it is very telling when Comrade George brings up capitalism like it was such a terrible thing.  He wants everyone to share and share alike and put all their money into one pool so that he will be better off.  Would anyone of us want to have lived under communism where we had to stand in line for hours at a market to buy something and then stand on another line to pay.  The Russians who were lucky enough to come here must have thought they arrived in Utopia where they could just go into the market, put products into their shopping cart, and then pay in one fell scoop.


----------



## georgephillip

"That left Ukrainians deeply angry and frustrated about the state of their country being eaten from the inside by the graft and thievery of its government on one hand, and the concentration of oligarchical wealth on the other. 

"According to the Kiev's newly folded weekly Korrespondent, the twelve richest businessmen in this country of 46 million had a combined wealth worth more than 20% of the total country. 

"That combined with the reality that the economy is owned by 5 oligarchs and their families has created a socio-economic powder keg. 

"Most countries that have kleptocracy and corruption on a wide scale still exist in relative peace until there is a certain level reached that makes normal life for most people impossible. 'I will tell you the real story from real life how bad things are here,' said a twenty something Yuri who had recently relocated from Kiev to Lviv in the west. 'I know of someone whose family member was put in this situation. One guy had an accident at work that almost severed his leg. He was brought to the hospital where he was seen by a doctor. The doctor said: to re-attach your leg will cost you $5000. Here is the phone as you have 40 minutes to get the money so you better start making phone calls. When you come to Ukraine, you make sure you are healthy and there is nothing wrong with you,' Yuri concluded."

http://truth-out.org/speakout/item/22515-euro-maidan-2014-the-ruptured-rebellion-of-incoherent-revolution


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "That left Ukrainians deeply angry and frustrated about the state of their country being eaten from the inside by the graft and thievery of its government on one hand, and the concentration of oligarchical wealth on the other.
> 
> "According to the Kiev's newly folded weekly Korrespondent, the twelve richest businessmen in this country of 46 million had a combined wealth worth more than 20% of the total country.
> 
> "That combined with the reality that the economy is owned by 5 oligarchs and their families has created a socio-economic powder keg.
> 
> "Most countries that have kleptocracy and corruption on a wide scale still exist in relative peace until there is a certain level reached that makes normal life for most people impossible. 'I will tell you the real story from real life how bad things are here,' said a twenty something Yuri who had recently relocated from Kiev to Lviv in the west. 'I know of someone whose family member was put in this situation. One guy had an accident at work that almost severed his leg. He was brought to the hospital where he was seen by a doctor. The doctor said: to re-attach your leg will cost you $5000. Here is the phone as you have 40 minutes to get the money so you better start making phone calls. When you come to Ukraine, you make sure you are healthy and there is nothing wrong with you,' Yuri concluded."
> 
> Euro Maidan 2014: The Ruptured Rebellion of Incoherent Revolution



Then there is other news about the area.  I see like a good commie, Comrade George is bringing up wealth again.  However, has anyone seen Comrade George bringing up the enormous wealth of others around the world where he can't drag in his favorite scapegoats, the Jews?  How about Mexico, Comrade George.  Which people have all the wealth there?  Is Carlos Slim a secret Jew?

I found this piece about Merkel and Germany quite interesting. 

Crimea crisis highlights Germany's aversion to being in the vanguard - latimes.com

Some news about what is going on:


Eastern Ukrainian City Of Donetsk Rallies In Favor Of Independence Referendum | Eurasia Review

Ukraine Puts Mothballed Mig-29 Fighter Jets Back In Service | Eurasia Review

Then there is an analysis piece regarding Putin.

Putin?s Next Move ? Analysis | Eurasia Review


----------



## georgephillip

"In a NATO-Russian conflict, in which Russia introduced nuclear weapons, NATO would be fully capable of responding in a tit-for-tat fashion. 

"This would be the same pattern as was seen in the NATO war games of the Cold War. 

"Once the nuclear 'firebreak' is crossed, once nuclear weapons are introduced into a military conflict in which *both sides have nuclear weapons*, there would likely be an almost inevitable escalation of conflict, a progressive use of nuclear weapons by both sides, with progressively larger targets being taken out."

Ukraine + NATO = Nuclear War


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "In a NATO-Russian conflict, in which Russia introduced nuclear weapons, NATO would be fully capable of responding in a tit-for-tat fashion.
> 
> "This would be the same pattern as was seen in the NATO war games of the Cold War.
> 
> "Once the nuclear 'firebreak' is crossed, once nuclear weapons are introduced into a military conflict in which *both sides have nuclear weapons*, there would likely be an almost inevitable escalation of conflict, a progressive use of nuclear weapons by both sides, with progressively larger targets being taken out."
> 
> Ukraine + NATO = Nuclear War



How silly, Comrade George!!!  I doubt that any civilized country wants to see a nuclear war because they are smart enough to realize the devastation there would be.  Maybe the terrorists in places like Pakistan wouldb't hesitate for a moment to set off a nuclear bomb if they had the opportunity, but I don't think others would be willing to try it.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In a NATO-Russian conflict, in which Russia introduced nuclear weapons, NATO would be fully capable of responding in a tit-for-tat fashion.
> 
> "This would be the same pattern as was seen in the NATO war games of the Cold War.
> 
> "Once the nuclear 'firebreak' is crossed, once nuclear weapons are introduced into a military conflict in which *both sides have nuclear weapons*, there would likely be an almost inevitable escalation of conflict, a progressive use of nuclear weapons by both sides, with progressively larger targets being taken out."
> 
> Ukraine + NATO = Nuclear War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How silly, Comrade George!!!  I doubt that any civilized country wants to see a nuclear war because they are smart enough to realize the devastation there would be.  Maybe the terrorists in places like Pakistan wouldb't hesitate for a moment to set off a nuclear bomb if they had the opportunity, but I don't think others would be willing to try it.
Click to expand...

*Hope you're right, Ha$bara, but mistakes do happen:*

"Even if NATO could manage to use its conventional forces to defeat Russian conventional forces, Russia would *not* allow such a defeat upon its very border. Russia would certainly use nuclear weapons to stop NATO.

"Russia has for some time adopted the policy of 'nuclear de-escalation':

"In order to maintain a credible nuclear deterrence effect under the conditions of a regional war, Russia believes it should not rely on strategic nuclear forces, or on them only, but must maintain a range of options for the limited or selective use of nuclear weapons in order to be able to inflict a precisely set level of damage to the enemy sufficient to convince him to terminate military confrontation by exposing him to the danger of further nuclear escalation"

Ukraine + NATO = Nuclear War

*One thing everyone is sure of is that Putin isn't positioning nuclear weapons in Mexico or Central America.*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In a NATO-Russian conflict, in which Russia introduced nuclear weapons, NATO would be fully capable of responding in a tit-for-tat fashion.
> 
> "This would be the same pattern as was seen in the NATO war games of the Cold War.
> 
> "Once the nuclear 'firebreak' is crossed, once nuclear weapons are introduced into a military conflict in which *both sides have nuclear weapons*, there would likely be an almost inevitable escalation of conflict, a progressive use of nuclear weapons by both sides, with progressively larger targets being taken out."
> 
> Ukraine + NATO = Nuclear War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How silly, Comrade George!!!  I doubt that any civilized country wants to see a nuclear war because they are smart enough to realize the devastation there would be.  Maybe the terrorists in places like Pakistan wouldb't hesitate for a moment to set off a nuclear bomb if they had the opportunity, but I don't think others would be willing to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hope you're right, Ha$bara, but mistakes do happen:*
> 
> "Even if NATO could manage to use its conventional forces to defeat Russian conventional forces, Russia would *not* allow such a defeat upon its very border. Russia would certainly use nuclear weapons to stop NATO.
> 
> "Russia has for some time adopted the policy of 'nuclear de-escalation':
> 
> "In order to maintain a credible nuclear deterrence effect under the conditions of a regional war, Russia believes it should not rely on strategic nuclear forces, or on them only, but must maintain a range of options for the limited or selective use of nuclear weapons in order to be able to inflict a precisely set level of damage to the enemy sufficient to convince him to terminate military confrontation by exposing him to the danger of further nuclear escalation"
> 
> Ukraine + NATO = Nuclear War
> 
> *One thing everyone is sure of is that Putin isn't positioning nuclear weapons in Mexico or Central America.*
Click to expand...


Back with your dollar signs, Comrade George?  I will be happy to send you a few bucks.  Meanwhile, that is only someone's opinion, and you know what they say about opinions.
Do you actually see Putin wants to see the retaliation of nukes falling on Moscow?  You must think that he is very, very stupid.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> How silly, Comrade George!!!  I doubt that any civilized country wants to see a nuclear war because they are smart enough to realize the devastation there would be.  Maybe the terrorists in places like Pakistan wouldb't hesitate for a moment to set off a nuclear bomb if they had the opportunity, but I don't think others would be willing to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hope you're right, Ha$bara, but mistakes do happen:*
> 
> "Even if NATO could manage to use its conventional forces to defeat Russian conventional forces, Russia would *not* allow such a defeat upon its very border. Russia would certainly use nuclear weapons to stop NATO.
> 
> "Russia has for some time adopted the policy of 'nuclear de-escalation':
> 
> "In order to maintain a credible nuclear deterrence effect under the conditions of a regional war, Russia believes it should not rely on strategic nuclear forces, or on them only, but must maintain a range of options for the limited or selective use of nuclear weapons in order to be able to inflict a precisely set level of damage to the enemy sufficient to convince him to terminate military confrontation by exposing him to the danger of further nuclear escalation"
> 
> Ukraine + NATO = Nuclear War
> 
> *One thing everyone is sure of is that Putin isn't positioning nuclear weapons in Mexico or Central America.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back with your dollar signs, Comrade George?  I will be happy to send you a few bucks.  Meanwhile, that is only someone's opinion, and you know what they say about opinions.
> Do you actually see Putin wants to see the retaliation of nukes falling on Moscow?  You must think that he is very, very stupid.
Click to expand...

Which is probably why Putin isn't putting missiles in Canada, since only very stupid people think they can win a nuclear war.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hope you're right, Ha$bara, but mistakes do happen:*
> 
> "Even if NATO could manage to use its conventional forces to defeat Russian conventional forces, Russia would *not* allow such a defeat upon its very border. Russia would certainly use nuclear weapons to stop NATO.
> 
> "Russia has for some time adopted the policy of 'nuclear de-escalation':
> 
> "In order to maintain a credible nuclear deterrence effect under the conditions of a regional war, Russia believes it should not rely on strategic nuclear forces, or on them only, but must maintain a range of options for the limited or selective use of nuclear weapons in order to be able to inflict a precisely set level of damage to the enemy sufficient to convince him to terminate military confrontation by exposing him to the danger of further nuclear escalation"
> 
> Ukraine + NATO = Nuclear War
> 
> *One thing everyone is sure of is that Putin isn't positioning nuclear weapons in Mexico or Central America.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back with your dollar signs, Comrade George?  I will be happy to send you a few bucks.  Meanwhile, that is only someone's opinion, and you know what they say about opinions.
> Do you actually see Putin wants to see the retaliation of nukes falling on Moscow?  You must think that he is very, very stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is probably why Putin isn't putting missiles in Canada, since only very stupid people think they can win a nuclear war.
Click to expand...


Why are you concentrating then on nukes that will never be used by Russia?  Putin realizes what would happen.  Why not concentrate on the ordinary people in the Ukraine who are affected by this and also think about their relatives here in the U.S. who are also worried about what is happening?  If you had relatives still living in the Ukraine as they do, wouldn't you be worrying about them?


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back with your dollar signs, Comrade George?  I will be happy to send you a few bucks.  Meanwhile, that is only someone's opinion, and you know what they say about opinions.
> Do you actually see Putin wants to see the retaliation of nukes falling on Moscow?  You must think that he is very, very stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is probably why Putin isn't putting missiles in Canada, since only very stupid people think they can win a nuclear war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you concentrating then on nukes that will never be used by Russia?  Putin realizes what would happen.  Why not concentrate on the ordinary people in the Ukraine who are affected by this and also think about their relatives here in the U.S. who are also worried about what is happening?  If you had relatives still living in the Ukraine as they do, wouldn't you be worrying about them?
Click to expand...

*Dick doesn't realize what would happen:*

"As tensions between Washington and Moscow continue to rise over the crisis in Ukraine, Cheney, who was one of the major architects of the 2003 invasion of Iraq, appeared on CBS News Face the Nation on Sunday and said the US should not take 'military options' against Russia off the table.


'I worry when we begin to address a crisis, the first thing we do is we take options off the table,' Cheney said on TV. 'I dont think the administration should do that.'

"He also urged the Obama administration to boost its missile systems in Poland and the Czech Republic."

Dick Cheney | Global Clarity


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is probably why Putin isn't putting missiles in Canada, since only very stupid people think they can win a nuclear war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you concentrating then on nukes that will never be used by Russia?  Putin realizes what would happen.  Why not concentrate on the ordinary people in the Ukraine who are affected by this and also think about their relatives here in the U.S. who are also worried about what is happening?  If you had relatives still living in the Ukraine as they do, wouldn't you be worrying about them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Dick doesn't realize what would happen:*
> 
> "As tensions between Washington and Moscow continue to rise over the crisis in Ukraine, Cheney, who was one of the major architects of the 2003 invasion of Iraq, appeared on CBS News Face the Nation on Sunday and said the US should not take 'military options' against Russia off the table.
> 
> 
> 'I worry when we begin to address a crisis, the first thing we do is we take options off the table,' Cheney said on TV. 'I dont think the administration should do that.'
> 
> "He also urged the Obama administration to boost its missile systems in Poland and the Czech Republic."
> 
> Dick Cheney | Global Clarity
Click to expand...


Why don't you admit, Comrade George, that you actually have no interest in the unfortunate people of the world.  You just want to show how much you dislike the U.S., but continue to live here for the perks you get.  I wonder if all the readers realize that Comrade George first posted this thread on a Middle East forum because he wanted to blame the Israelis for what was happening in the Ukraine.  That is one of his favorite themes -- blame the Israelis/Jews (his favorite scapegoats) for whatever is happening bad in this world.


----------



## natstew

So, Georgie boy, we should just lay on our back and piss all over our belly like a cowardly dog.


----------



## natstew

There was a time when what is now called Ukraine, including Crimea was called, "The Pale", and was inhabited by mostly Jews. Russia needed a 'scapegoat' to blame for a failed assassination attempt so they used the Jews. The Pale was totally free of Jews in a few months, they were all, men women, and children, buried in the graves the Russian Army forced them to dig for themselves. To save bullets most were buried alive.

No, there are no innocent Russians.


----------



## georgephillip

natstew said:


> So, Georgie boy, we should just lay on our back and piss all over our belly like a cowardly dog.


We should tell Victoria Nuland and all other gutless neo-cons to stop pissing on Putin's leg while telling him it's raining.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Georgie boy, we should just lay on our back and piss all over our belly like a cowardly dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should tell Victoria Nuland and all other gutless neo-cons to stop pissing on Putin's leg while telling him it's raining.
Click to expand...


It really is more interesting to read the articles of those who have actually been studying this issue for a long time than to worry about whom Comrade Georgie is going to piss on next.

Ukraine and Three Forgotten Realities: What Would Robert Strausz-Hupé Say? | Foreign Policy Research Institute


----------



## holston

Jewish businessman to run for Ukraine presidency



> (JTA) &#8212; *Ukrainian Jewish businessman announced his candidacy for president of Ukraine *in the May elections.
> 
> Rabinovich, 61, the owner and co-founder of Jewish News One and co-chair of the European Jewish Parliament, made the announcement during an interview Tuesday for the Vesti.ua news website and online radio service.
> 
> In the interview, which Rabinovich posted on his Facebook page, *he said Ukraine should become a neutral nation, with a small professional army based on the Swiss model and a regional administration similar to the German federal system*



 They've multiculturalized Switzerland and they've pretty much ran Germany since the Allies brought them under control after WWII. Now it's Ukraine's turn. 




> *In the 1980s, Rabinovich was arrested and sentenced to 14 years in prison for black market *ventures, but *wound up serving only seven years*, according to Korrespondent, a Ukrainian weekly.



 Don't tell me that an honest respectable Jewish businessman could be involved with the black market.
 I'm a gasped!



> *Rabinovich says he was jailed on &#8220;trumped-up charges,&#8221;* but the United States still bars his entry as a result, he confirmed to JTA.



 That's funny. When I try to argue with Jews that Jesus was arrested on trumped up charges they deny it. 





> *Following his release in 1991, Rabinovich began to amass a fortune as a metals dealer. *He has donated millions of dollars to Jewish causes, including bringing the Limmud Jewish learning festival to Ukraine.



 Isn't the prisoner rehabilitation system in Ukraine amazing?

 A man can go to jail on trumped up charges, learn to fly right, and become a millionaire only a few years after being released. 
  When an ex con can aspire to the Presidency, it just goes to show you that anything is possibly living the Ukranian dream. 

 In the US things work almost in reverse. First you have to make a trip to Tel Aviv if you want to even run for Presidency. And if the Jewish lobby doesn't anoint you, FORGET IT!
 In any case, you don't become a real criminal until AFTER you've been in office.




> * &#8220;I want to debunk the myth that Ukraine is anti-Semitic, which is being spread throughout the world,&#8221; *he said, referencing allegations by Russian President Vladimir Putin that the revolution over former Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych&#8217;s perceived pro-Russian policies was* being led by &#8220;anti-Semites and neo-Nazis.&#8221;*



 Hey. I believe the man. When a Jew says there's anti-Semitism,  I have to believe him. So if he says there ain't none, then I still have to believe him. To believe otherwise would be......well..... it would be..........anti-Semitic!

 Those who may be won't last long after they've served their purpose either way. 




> &#8220;I&#8217;m probably the best candidate. We need union, and I am the unifying candidate.* I have no particular lust for power,* I just want to help the country,&#8221; Rabinovich said.



 I would agree that his lust for power is no more particular than anyone elses. 
 It's obvious that he only wants to help the country by applying his business acumen to the welfare of the nation. 



> Rabinovich, founder of the *All-Ukrainian Jewish Congress*, told JTA during an interview at his office in October that he became involved in Jewish causes after he turned 40.



  All-Ukranian Jewish Congress, All Jewish Ukranian Congress......what's the difference? There ain't any in the US Congress. 






> *&#8220;I made a discovery that there is a thing called Torah,*&#8221; he said. &#8220;It led me in all kinds of new directions.&#8221;



 He sounds sort of like a "born again" televangelist making the discovery of how many hearts and minds, as well as pocket books he could open with by the proper application of God's word. 

 No doubt he discovered the Talmud along about the same time. 

 How noble.


----------



## georgephillip

"Vadim Zinov'evich Rabinovich (sometimes spelled Vadym Rabynovich (Ukrainian: &#1042;&#1072;&#1076;&#1080;&#1084; &#1047;&#1110;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1110;&#1081;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095; &#1056;&#1072;&#1073;&#1080;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095;; Hebrew: &#1493;&#1491;&#1497;&#1501; &#1512;&#1489;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493;&#1489;&#1497;&#1509;'*; born 4 August 1953, Kharkiv, USSR) is a Ukrainian businessman, media mogul, and a philanthropist. 

"He is the president of the Ukrainian Jewish Parliament and Vice President of the European Jewish Union.[1] 

"Rabinovich obtained Israeli citizenship in the early 1990s and has since been residing in Israel.[2] 

"In 2011 he founded the Jewish News One, an international news network.[3]"

Vadim Rabinovich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "Vadim Zinov'evich Rabinovich (sometimes spelled Vadym Rabynovich (Ukrainian: &#1042;&#1072;&#1076;&#1080;&#1084; &#1047;&#1110;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1110;&#1081;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095; &#1056;&#1072;&#1073;&#1080;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095;; Hebrew: &#1493;&#1491;&#1497;&#1501; &#1512;&#1489;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493;&#1489;&#1497;&#1509;'*; born 4 August 1953, Kharkiv, USSR) is a Ukrainian businessman, media mogul, and a philanthropist.
> 
> "He is the president of the Ukrainian Jewish Parliament and Vice President of the European Jewish Union.[1]
> 
> "Rabinovich obtained Israeli citizenship in the early 1990s and has since been residing in Israel.[2]
> 
> "In 2011 he founded the Jewish News One, an international news network.[3]"
> 
> Vadim Rabinovich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Comrade George is salivating that he can drag in one of his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  You can almost picture him drooling.  Comrade George would never be honest to admit that he started this thread (which was moved to the Europe forum) on the Middle East forum because he wanted to drag in the Israelis and make it sound like those darn Jews in Israel were the cause of all the unrest in the Ukraine.  Meanwhile, here are some articles about the Ukraine and Russia which don't drag in Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

Ukraine: Donetsk People?s Council To Hold Referendum To Join Russia May 11 | Eurasia Review

Crimea Crisis May Sway China Gas Deal ? Analysis | Eurasia Review

And an opinion piece from someone much, much more intelligent than Comrade George.

What Have We Learned From Crimea? ? OpEd | Eurasia Review

Naturally there is business news about the Ukraine.

Moody?s Downgrades Ukraine To ?Default Imminent? | Eurasia Review


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Vadim Zinov'evich Rabinovich (sometimes spelled Vadym Rabynovich (Ukrainian: &#1042;&#1072;&#1076;&#1080;&#1084; &#1047;&#1110;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1110;&#1081;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095; &#1056;&#1072;&#1073;&#1080;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095;; Hebrew: &#1493;&#1491;&#1497;&#1501; &#1512;&#1489;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493;&#1489;&#1497;&#1509;'*; born 4 August 1953, Kharkiv, USSR) is a Ukrainian businessman, media mogul, and a philanthropist.
> 
> "He is the president of the Ukrainian Jewish Parliament and Vice President of the European Jewish Union.[1]
> 
> "Rabinovich obtained Israeli citizenship in the early 1990s and has since been residing in Israel.[2]
> 
> "In 2011 he founded the Jewish News One, an international news network.[3]"
> 
> Vadim Rabinovich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George is salivating that he can drag in one of his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  You can almost picture him drooling.  Comrade George would never be honest to admit that he started this thread (which was moved to the Europe forum) on the Middle East forum because he wanted to drag in the Israelis and make it sound like those darn Jews in Israel were the cause of all the unrest in the Ukraine.  Meanwhile, here are some articles about the Ukraine and Russia which don't drag in Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Ukraine: Donetsk People?s Council To Hold Referendum To Join Russia May 11 | Eurasia Review
> 
> Crimea Crisis May Sway China Gas Deal ? Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> And an opinion piece from someone much, much more intelligent than Comrade George.
> 
> What Have We Learned From Crimea? ? OpEd | Eurasia Review
> 
> Naturally there is business news about the Ukraine.
> 
> Moody?s Downgrades Ukraine To ?Default Imminent? | Eurasia Review
Click to expand...

*Vad $ounds like your kind of Jew, $ally Ha$bara:*

"Rabinovich had a furniture import business, and later exported natural gas from Ukraine. Rabinovich was convicted in Ukraine for a variety of crimes and stripped of Ukrainian citizenship, but left the country and obtained Israeli citizenship. 

"The conviction was later reversed and the Ukrainian citizenship restored. 

"In 1996 Rabinovich was appointed chairman of Israeli-Ukrainian Chamber of Commerce. 

"A naturalized Israeli citizen, Rabinovich maintains homes in Ukraine and Israel.[4] 

"Rabinovich had his visa to the United States revoked in 1995 reportedly due to his links with criminal arm dealers."

Vadim Rabinovich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Vadim Zinov'evich Rabinovich (sometimes spelled Vadym Rabynovich (Ukrainian: &#1042;&#1072;&#1076;&#1080;&#1084; &#1047;&#1110;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1110;&#1081;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095; &#1056;&#1072;&#1073;&#1080;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095;; Hebrew: &#1493;&#1491;&#1497;&#1501; &#1512;&#1489;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493;&#1489;&#1497;&#1509;'*; born 4 August 1953, Kharkiv, USSR) is a Ukrainian businessman, media mogul, and a philanthropist.
> 
> "He is the president of the Ukrainian Jewish Parliament and Vice President of the European Jewish Union.[1]
> 
> "Rabinovich obtained Israeli citizenship in the early 1990s and has since been residing in Israel.[2]
> 
> "In 2011 he founded the Jewish News One, an international news network.[3]"
> 
> Vadim Rabinovich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George is salivating that he can drag in one of his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  You can almost picture him drooling.  Comrade George would never be honest to admit that he started this thread (which was moved to the Europe forum) on the Middle East forum because he wanted to drag in the Israelis and make it sound like those darn Jews in Israel were the cause of all the unrest in the Ukraine.  Meanwhile, here are some articles about the Ukraine and Russia which don't drag in Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Ukraine: Donetsk People?s Council To Hold Referendum To Join Russia May 11 | Eurasia Review
> 
> Crimea Crisis May Sway China Gas Deal ? Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> And an opinion piece from someone much, much more intelligent than Comrade George.
> 
> What Have We Learned From Crimea? ? OpEd | Eurasia Review
> 
> Naturally there is business news about the Ukraine.
> 
> Moody?s Downgrades Ukraine To ?Default Imminent? | Eurasia Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Vad $ounds like your kind of Jew, $ally Ha$bara:*
> 
> "Rabinovich had a furniture import business, and later exported natural gas from Ukraine. Rabinovich was convicted in Ukraine for a variety of crimes and stripped of Ukrainian citizenship, but left the country and obtained Israeli citizenship.
> 
> "The conviction was later reversed and the Ukrainian citizenship restored.
> 
> "In 1996 Rabinovich was appointed chairman of Israeli-Ukrainian Chamber of Commerce.
> 
> "A naturalized Israeli citizen, Rabinovich maintains homes in Ukraine and Israel.[4]
> 
> "Rabinovich had his visa to the United States revoked in 1995 reportedly due to his links with criminal arm dealers."
> 
> Vadim Rabinovich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



I have to thank Comrade George for his post showing us once again how obsessed he is with his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Kudos to you, Comrade George, for not letting the readers down since they probably expect this of you.  Much is going on all over the world, and all Comrade George is interested in is showing the readers how bad, bad the Jews are as if they are the cause of all the problems in the world.

Now since Comrade George is back with his dollar signs showing us that he doesn't have much money and that is why he has had to desperately need a scapegoat, may I suggest that Comrade George take advantage of a free offering.  He can always hitch hike to one of these parks, and think of all the fresh air and excercise he will get not sitting in his little subsidized one-room apartment looking for articles about his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

Get Free Admission to National Parks April 19-20 - Going Green - Woodland Hills, CA Patch

Meanwhile back to the news about the Ukraine.....

AOL.com Article - 60 people taken hostage by 'radical' group in Ukraine
...


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George is salivating that he can drag in one of his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  You can almost picture him drooling.  Comrade George would never be honest to admit that he started this thread (which was moved to the Europe forum) on the Middle East forum because he wanted to drag in the Israelis and make it sound like those darn Jews in Israel were the cause of all the unrest in the Ukraine.  Meanwhile, here are some articles about the Ukraine and Russia which don't drag in Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Ukraine: Donetsk People?s Council To Hold Referendum To Join Russia May 11 | Eurasia Review
> 
> Crimea Crisis May Sway China Gas Deal ? Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> And an opinion piece from someone much, much more intelligent than Comrade George.
> 
> What Have We Learned From Crimea? ? OpEd | Eurasia Review
> 
> Naturally there is business news about the Ukraine.
> 
> Moody?s Downgrades Ukraine To ?Default Imminent? | Eurasia Review
> 
> 
> 
> *Vad $ounds like your kind of Jew, $ally Ha$bara:*
> 
> "Rabinovich had a furniture import business, and later exported natural gas from Ukraine. Rabinovich was convicted in Ukraine for a variety of crimes and stripped of Ukrainian citizenship, but left the country and obtained Israeli citizenship.
> 
> "The conviction was later reversed and the Ukrainian citizenship restored.
> 
> "In 1996 Rabinovich was appointed chairman of Israeli-Ukrainian Chamber of Commerce.
> 
> "A naturalized Israeli citizen, Rabinovich maintains homes in Ukraine and Israel.[4]
> 
> "Rabinovich had his visa to the United States revoked in 1995 reportedly due to his links with criminal arm dealers."
> 
> Vadim Rabinovich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to thank Comrade George for his post showing us once again how obsessed he is with his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Kudos to you, Comrade George, for not letting the readers down since they probably expect this of you.  Much is going on all over the world, and all Comrade George is interested in is showing the readers how bad, bad the Jews are as if they are the cause of all the problems in the world.
> 
> Now since Comrade George is back with his dollar signs showing us that he doesn't have much money and that is why he has had to desperately need a scapegoat, may I suggest that Comrade George take advantage of a free offering.  He can always hitch hike to one of these parks, and think of all the fresh air and excercise he will get not sitting in his little subsidized one-room apartment looking for articles about his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Get Free Admission to National Parks April 19-20 - Going Green - Woodland Hills, CA Patch
> 
> Meanwhile back to the news about the Ukraine.....
> 
> AOL.com Article - 60 people taken hostage by 'radical' group in Ukraine
> ...
Click to expand...

How many $ does Ha$bara $$ally make for her daily tripe?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vad $ounds like your kind of Jew, $ally Ha$bara:*
> 
> "Rabinovich had a furniture import business, and later exported natural gas from Ukraine. Rabinovich was convicted in Ukraine for a variety of crimes and stripped of Ukrainian citizenship, but left the country and obtained Israeli citizenship.
> 
> "The conviction was later reversed and the Ukrainian citizenship restored.
> 
> "In 1996 Rabinovich was appointed chairman of Israeli-Ukrainian Chamber of Commerce.
> 
> "A naturalized Israeli citizen, Rabinovich maintains homes in Ukraine and Israel.[4]
> 
> "Rabinovich had his visa to the United States revoked in 1995 reportedly due to his links with criminal arm dealers."
> 
> Vadim Rabinovich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to thank Comrade George for his post showing us once again how obsessed he is with his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Kudos to you, Comrade George, for not letting the readers down since they probably expect this of you.  Much is going on all over the world, and all Comrade George is interested in is showing the readers how bad, bad the Jews are as if they are the cause of all the problems in the world.
> 
> Now since Comrade George is back with his dollar signs showing us that he doesn't have much money and that is why he has had to desperately need a scapegoat, may I suggest that Comrade George take advantage of a free offering.  He can always hitch hike to one of these parks, and think of all the fresh air and excercise he will get not sitting in his little subsidized one-room apartment looking for articles about his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Get Free Admission to National Parks April 19-20 - Going Green - Woodland Hills, CA Patch
> 
> Meanwhile back to the news about the Ukraine.....
> 
> AOL.com Article - 60 people taken hostage by 'radical' group in Ukraine
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many $ does Ha$bara $$ally make for her daily tripe?
Click to expand...


I'm wondering about you, Comrade George.  A person like you who gets up very early even on weekends when the rest of L.A. is sleeping and starts with his nonsense against the Jews on the forums must be very devoted to his job or else gets a bonus for doing so.

However, it is nice to see, isn't it, that Comrade George wants to show us that he can still find the dollar sign on his keyboard.  He might not have a lot of dollars in his pocket, but he certainly knows how to find that sign.


----------



## Steinlight

Oi vey, we could have another shoah on our hands...


----------



## holston

Steinlight said:


> Oi vey, we could have another shoah on our hands...



 Ahhh...someone hears the tinkling of shekels. 

Norman Finkelstein on The Holocaust Industry



> Jewish American historian Norman Finkelstein argues in his explosive new book, "The Holocaust Industry: Reflections on the Exploitation of Jewish Suffering" that Holocaust remembrance has been exploited by the Jewish establishment.






> The current campaign of the Holocaust industry to extort money from Europe in the name of "needy Holocaust victims" has shrunk the moral stature of their martyrdom to that of a Monte Carlo casino."





> But Finkelstein makes clear that the Holocaust Industry is not about making sure that Nazi depravity is not forgotten  it is about extorting huge sums of money from Switzerland, Germany and any other country which can be tarred with the Nazi brush.
> 
> Modern-day Germany has already atoned for the sins of the Nazi era, both morally and financially.


----------



## georgephillip

"We are under no misapprehensions. 

"Neither Russia nor Ukraine are democracies. 

"But on a relative scale, the corruption and xenophobia currently dominating Ukraine is more extreme than in Russia, where Putin has suppressed anti-Semites and repeatedly made friendly gestures to the Jewish community."

Candidly speaking: Putin, Ukraine and the Jews | JPost | Israel News


----------



## GHook93

Bloodrock44 said:


> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?



I can explain it. He admits he has worked his entire life in minimum wage jobs and now is retired on SS and still living in poverty. He did nothing with his life (like so many other antisemites), so he wants to find a victim to go after. He views the Jews as rich upper classmen. Perfect target for him.


----------



## Steinlight

GHook93 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can explain it. He admits he has worked his entire life in minimum wage jobs and now is retired on SS and still living in poverty. He did nothing with his life (like so many other antisemites), so he wants to find a victim to go after. He views the Jews as rich upper classmen. Perfect target for him.
Click to expand...


Jews are brilliant and rich, but have no power you anti-semite.

Your anti-semite garbage bastard.


----------



## georgephillip

GHook93 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can explain it. He admits he has worked his entire life in minimum wage jobs and now is retired on SS and still living in poverty. He did nothing with his life (like so many other antisemites), so he wants to find a victim to go after. He views the Jews as rich upper classmen. Perfect target for him.
Click to expand...

*Have you assimilated any of your history, G-String?
From 1920:*

"Any attempt at the creation of a Jewish state in Palestine, unless under the bayonets of one of the powers of the League of Nations, would undoubtedly end in a 'pogrom,' to escape from which in Europe is the Jew's main idea in coming to Syria. 

"This hostility to the Jews is a bond of union between the Arab Moslems and the Christians, and nowhere in the East do these two denominations live in greater harmony, despite the traditional enmity between the Crescent and the Cross. (The Moslem-Christian Association was formed in 1918, with headquarters in Jaffa, to fight the policy of the Zionist Commission.)

"It will be seen that, to fulfill their aspirations, the Zionists must obtain the armed assistance of one of the European powers, presumably Great Britain, or of the United States of America. 

"To keep the peace in such a scattered and mountainous country the garrison would have to be a large one. 

"Is the League of Nations, or any of the Western powers, willing to undertake such a task? 

"But without such armed protection, the scheme of a Jewish state, or settlement, is bound to end in failure and disaster."

Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07

*Ready for the big SPLASH?*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "We are under no misapprehensions.
> 
> "Neither Russia nor Ukraine are democracies.
> 
> "But on a relative scale, the corruption and xenophobia currently dominating Ukraine is more extreme than in Russia, where Putin has suppressed anti-Semites and repeatedly made friendly gestures to the Jewish community."
> 
> Candidly speaking: Putin, Ukraine and the Jews | JPost | Israel News



But Comrade George, you had been trying so hard to connect the Jews with the NeoNazis in the Ukraine.  Hmm, wonder why you didn't tell us about this?

Russia Seeks to Ban Holocaust Denial | Breaking Israel News


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can explain it. He admits he has worked his entire life in minimum wage jobs and now is retired on SS and still living in poverty. He did nothing with his life (like so many other antisemites), so he wants to find a victim to go after. He views the Jews as rich upper classmen. Perfect target for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Have you assimilated any of your history, G-String?
> From 1920:*
> 
> "Any attempt at the creation of a Jewish state in Palestine, unless under the bayonets of one of the powers of the League of Nations, would undoubtedly end in a 'pogrom,' to escape from which in Europe is the Jew's main idea in coming to Syria.
> 
> "This hostility to the Jews is a bond of union between the Arab Moslems and the Christians, and nowhere in the East do these two denominations live in greater harmony, despite the traditional enmity between the Crescent and the Cross. (The Moslem-Christian Association was formed in 1918, with headquarters in Jaffa, to fight the policy of the Zionist Commission.)
> 
> "It will be seen that, to fulfill their aspirations, the Zionists must obtain the armed assistance of one of the European powers, presumably Great Britain, or of the United States of America.
> 
> "To keep the peace in such a scattered and mountainous country the garrison would have to be a large one.
> 
> "Is the League of Nations, or any of the Western powers, willing to undertake such a task?
> 
> "But without such armed protection, the scheme of a Jewish state, or settlement, is bound to end in failure and disaster."
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> *Ready for the big SPLASH?*
Click to expand...


Comrade George wants the readers to think that he is really concerned about the Arabs n one tiny piece of land, even though he has his chance to show how concerned he is when they (both Muslims and Christians) are being murdered all over the Middle East by his newfound friends.  The bodies of these unfortunate people are piling up, but Comrade George is not concerned.  In this one tiny area on this planet, the Arabs are useful as his pawns in his fight against his scapegoats, the Jews.  Meanwhile, I can put up articles too.

Think-Israel Article


----------



## holston

GHook93 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can explain it. He admits he has worked his entire life in minimum wage jobs and now is retired on SS and still living in poverty. He did nothing with his life (like so many other antisemites), so he wants to find a victim to go after. He views the Jews as rich upper classmen. Perfect target for him.
Click to expand...



 I can explain it very simply. We just don't want Jewish Supremacists running the country. 

 Not only have their puppets like Yomamma made a mockery of the Constitutional Republic, this isn't even a Democracy. It's a plutocracy run by wealthy elitists with Jewish Banksters at and "Russian" mobsters . 

 Jews use their system of organized networks like a union in order to gain economic advantages over non-Jews. That's why they have the highest per capita income. It isn't because they are genetically _superior_ or come from a culture which has a superior work ethic or anything like it. 

 They aren't above cheating and lying, or in the case of 9/11 even committing murder in order to get what they want. Non-Jews don't get a pass for these things and neither should Jews. 

 This is people don't like about the Jews. It's just as bad when anyone else does the same things._ The difference is that Talmudic Judaism has created a quasi religious system which promotes a Machiavellian way of conducting business. This is where the Jews get their reputation. _

 If it is permissible  to criticize "WASP" society, or "Christianity", or Western culture in general then it is just as legitimate to criticize the Jews and Judaism as a lump sum the same way. 

 You people have been outspoken in your condemnation of the "evils" of WASP society and Christianity. 

  After you have given the entire WASP/Christian culture/religion your most scathing reviews, then you attack each individual personally. 

  About all I ever seen you people do ; make personal assaults, insults, and impugn the character of anyone who dares speak the truth about Jewish Supremacism, Zionism, and _the inordinate control Jews_ have over foreign and domestic policy and the detrimental effect that the media has on society at large. 


  I suppose your low opinion of critics of Jewish Supremacism extends to all non-Jewish "losers" alike.  Our personal successes or failures have nothing to do with these issues.

 The Jews have made a lot to do about "equal rights" and "equal pay", and "equal opportunity". And in every case where they have it has been WHITE NON-JEWISH MALES who have been the targets of their programs of remediation. 
 In other words, white non -Jewish males are always cited as being the beneficiary of special privileges and advantages. The cause of this is always attributed to "discrimination" and "racism". 
 Therefore white non-Jewish men are the ones who are required to give up ground in order to accommodate the "oppressed" minorities who have been selected to supplant them. 

 Yet no mention is ever made by the Jews about there own higher wages and over representation in lucrative professions. Nor would they ever admit to anything like "discrimination" to account for these discrepancies. 

 Many of us are quite fed up with your hypocrisy and don't mind saying so.
 Maybe things will improve for us "losers" after you Jews are forced to "spread the wealth around". 

 Do you think these Jewish Marxists will ever consent to that? I don't think so. The Neo-Cons will see to it that THEY don't have to. 
 Sacrificing is what stupid white goy men are made for, not the Jewish effendi.


----------



## MHunterB

Pooor l'il hole-stain!  I guess he needs to believe that filth, so he won't have to look at his ignorance and lack of education whilst hypnotizing himself staring in adulation at his 'white' skin........

You DO put on a hilarious show, wee l'il hole-stain : ))


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can explain it. He admits he has worked his entire life in minimum wage jobs and now is retired on SS and still living in poverty. He did nothing with his life (like so many other antisemites), so he wants to find a victim to go after. He views the Jews as rich upper classmen. Perfect target for him.
> 
> 
> 
> *Have you assimilated any of your history, G-String?
> From 1920:*
> 
> "Any attempt at the creation of a Jewish state in Palestine, unless under the bayonets of one of the powers of the League of Nations, would undoubtedly end in a 'pogrom,' to escape from which in Europe is the Jew's main idea in coming to Syria.
> 
> "This hostility to the Jews is a bond of union between the Arab Moslems and the Christians, and nowhere in the East do these two denominations live in greater harmony, despite the traditional enmity between the Crescent and the Cross. (The Moslem-Christian Association was formed in 1918, with headquarters in Jaffa, to fight the policy of the Zionist Commission.)
> 
> "It will be seen that, to fulfill their aspirations, the Zionists must obtain the armed assistance of one of the European powers, presumably Great Britain, or of the United States of America.
> 
> "To keep the peace in such a scattered and mountainous country the garrison would have to be a large one.
> 
> "Is the League of Nations, or any of the Western powers, willing to undertake such a task?
> 
> "But without such armed protection, the scheme of a Jewish state, or settlement, is bound to end in failure and disaster."
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> *Ready for the big SPLASH?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comrade George wants the readers to think that he is really concerned about the Arabs n one tiny piece of land, even though he has his chance to show how concerned he is when they (both Muslims and Christians) are being murdered all over the Middle East by his newfound friends.  The bodies of these unfortunate people are piling up, but Comrade George is not concerned.  In this one tiny area on this planet, the Arabs are useful as his pawns in his fight against his scapegoats, the Jews.  Meanwhile, I can put up articles too.
> 
> Think-Israel Article
Click to expand...

"At one time some of the Jewish colonists were very tactless, telling their Arab neighbors that, *under the protection of England,* the Jews would be given the Arab lands and the Moslems would become their servants. 

"The bringing up, after the Armistice, of three battalions of Jewish troops, whose conduct toward the people was often very foolish, was another mistake. 

"The result to-day is that the mass of the native population has become fanatical and anti-European. 

"While I write, I hear that, during the last few days, a peaceful anti-Zionist demonstration has taken place in Jerusalem, in which ten thousand Moslems and Christians protested against the Zionist claims. 

"A second similar demonstration might not be peaceful, but might easily develop into an anti-foreign rising. 

"Then troops would have to be called in to quell it, and the result would be bloodshed. 

"Is this to be allowed in the Holy Land?"

Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07


----------



## Steinlight

MHunterB said:


> Pooor l'il hole-stain!  I guess he needs to believe that filth, so he won't have to look at his ignorance and lack of education whilst hypnotizing himself staring in adulation at his 'white' skin........
> 
> You DO put on a hilarious show, wee l'il hole-stain : ))



Yea, lol.

Jewish bankers, what a loon. Next he will say the Catholic Church is embroiled in a underage sex scandal.

Where's this guys tin foil hat?


----------



## MHunterB

Let me clue you in, 'steinlight':  the wee l'il holestain, in between spitting invective at 'Marxists', has just been 'defending' Coward Georgie, who's perhaps the staunchest Marxist on this entire site.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Have you assimilated any of your history, G-String?
> From 1920:*
> 
> "Any attempt at the creation of a Jewish state in Palestine, unless under the bayonets of one of the powers of the League of Nations, would undoubtedly end in a 'pogrom,' to escape from which in Europe is the Jew's main idea in coming to Syria.
> 
> "This hostility to the Jews is a bond of union between the Arab Moslems and the Christians, and nowhere in the East do these two denominations live in greater harmony, despite the traditional enmity between the Crescent and the Cross. (The Moslem-Christian Association was formed in 1918, with headquarters in Jaffa, to fight the policy of the Zionist Commission.)
> 
> "It will be seen that, to fulfill their aspirations, the Zionists must obtain the armed assistance of one of the European powers, presumably Great Britain, or of the United States of America.
> 
> "To keep the peace in such a scattered and mountainous country the garrison would have to be a large one.
> 
> "Is the League of Nations, or any of the Western powers, willing to undertake such a task?
> 
> "But without such armed protection, the scheme of a Jewish state, or settlement, is bound to end in failure and disaster."
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> *Ready for the big SPLASH?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George wants the readers to think that he is really concerned about the Arabs n one tiny piece of land, even though he has his chance to show how concerned he is when they (both Muslims and Christians) are being murdered all over the Middle East by his newfound friends.  The bodies of these unfortunate people are piling up, but Comrade George is not concerned.  In this one tiny area on this planet, the Arabs are useful as his pawns in his fight against his scapegoats, the Jews.  Meanwhile, I can put up articles too.
> 
> Think-Israel Article
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "At one time some of the Jewish colonists were very tactless, telling their Arab neighbors that, *under the protection of England,* the Jews would be given the Arab lands and the Moslems would become their servants.
> 
> "The bringing up, after the Armistice, of three battalions of Jewish troops, whose conduct toward the people was often very foolish, was another mistake.
> 
> "The result to-day is that the mass of the native population has become fanatical and anti-European.
> 
> "While I write, I hear that, during the last few days, a peaceful anti-Zionist demonstration has taken place in Jerusalem, in which ten thousand Moslems and Christians protested against the Zionist claims.
> 
> "A second similar demonstration might not be peaceful, but might easily develop into an anti-foreign rising.
> 
> "Then troops would have to be called in to quell it, and the result would be bloodshed.
> 
> "Is this to be allowed in the Holy Land?"
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
Click to expand...


Comrade George, just whom do you think  you are fooling?  Why not be an honest fellow and admit you are using these Palestinians as a pawn in your fight against your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  You care nothing for them, just as you care nothing about the Arabs who have been killed in the tens of thousands in the Middle East by the Muslims.  I think most of the readers here are intelligent enough to figure this out.  Now since you are on the Europe forum, why not give us some news of your favorite scapegoat, the Jews, and how they are being harassed and even murdered in Europe nowadays.  After all, if you are following the news about your favorite scapegoats, you should know what is happening to them in at least France, which I am sure you are smart enough in geography to realize is in Europe.


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> My in-laws went through the Holocaust and the Ukrainians were more than happy to comply with the Nazis.
> Undoubtedly, the vast differences in education and culture caused jealousy and hatred towards Jews.



And Indy in a very BRUTAL fashion I may add,as a footnote I have been reading about Ghengis Khan over the past six months,far from being the monster the "West" has written about him......he was a very clever man,had complete freedom of speech,religion and no racism in his capital Khoukoram.......had the fastest form of postal/messenger service until the invention of the aeroplane,encouraged the arts,philosophy and business but all his administration was run by the Chinese,who he conquered,his vast Empire was from China to Austria,Ukraine and Russia in Europe,but for his death we could all be speaking Mongolian today.

When help was requested by the Knights Templars against Saladin.....he prompty refused saying "he never dealt with Cannibals,"which certain elements of the KT were.

Like many conquerers,it was his use of the Horse,(Transport) that defined his Empire,including brilliant horsemanship and the invention of the Mongolian BOW.plus so much more of course.

steve..excuse any spelling and grammar errors today,of which there are a fair few


----------



## theliq

MHunterB said:


> Pooor l'il hole-stain!  I guess he needs to believe that filth, so he won't have to look at his ignorance and lack of education whilst hypnotizing himself staring in adulation at his 'white' skin........
> 
> You DO put on a hilarious show, wee l'il hole-stain : ))



Hi Marg,you must admit that the Pro Right Wing Israeli Lobby have a great deal of influence with Western Countries......far too much in my opinion....Israeli Lobby fair enough but Manic Right Wing(Including Zionist)...No Fcuking Way

Viva Palestine,Viva Israel

Steve........


----------



## MHunterB

Steve, I very much disagree with you about the nature of the actual 'Israeli lobby' - mostly because it is NOT one organization.  I'm part of Hadassah, and trust me, NOBODY tells Jewish nurses to toe some party line.  While groups within what might be regarded as 'the Israeli lobby' will not generally oppose what other groups advocate - they also won't support what they feel is 'outside our mission' if they do not agree.  And when your organization has over 300,000 members, people notice its absence as well as its presence.

The 'Israeii lobby' is more diverse, Steve, than you are assuming - and far less influential than you suppose, especially outside of the US.  Note that the US has no laws criminalizing Holocaust denial.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George wants the readers to think that he is really concerned about the Arabs n one tiny piece of land, even though he has his chance to show how concerned he is when they (both Muslims and Christians) are being murdered all over the Middle East by his newfound friends.  The bodies of these unfortunate people are piling up, but Comrade George is not concerned.  In this one tiny area on this planet, the Arabs are useful as his pawns in his fight against his scapegoats, the Jews.  Meanwhile, I can put up articles too.
> 
> Think-Israel Article
> 
> 
> 
> "At one time some of the Jewish colonists were very tactless, telling their Arab neighbors that, *under the protection of England,* the Jews would be given the Arab lands and the Moslems would become their servants.
> 
> "The bringing up, after the Armistice, of three battalions of Jewish troops, whose conduct toward the people was often very foolish, was another mistake.
> 
> "The result to-day is that the mass of the native population has become fanatical and anti-European.
> 
> "While I write, I hear that, during the last few days, a peaceful anti-Zionist demonstration has taken place in Jerusalem, in which ten thousand Moslems and Christians protested against the Zionist claims.
> 
> "A second similar demonstration might not be peaceful, but might easily develop into an anti-foreign rising.
> 
> "Then troops would have to be called in to quell it, and the result would be bloodshed.
> 
> "Is this to be allowed in the Holy Land?"
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comrade George, just whom do you think  you are fooling?  Why not be an honest fellow and admit you are using these Palestinians as a pawn in your fight against your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  You care nothing for them, just as you care nothing about the Arabs who have been killed in the tens of thousands in the Middle East by the Muslims.  I think most of the readers here are intelligent enough to figure this out.  Now since you are on the Europe forum, why not give us some news of your favorite scapegoat, the Jews, and how they are being harassed and even murdered in Europe nowadays.  After all, if you are following the news about your favorite scapegoats, you should know what is happening to them in at least France, which I am sure you are smart enough in geography to realize is in Europe.
Click to expand...

If you want to start a thread about Jews in France, what's holding you back? This thread deals with Jews, Ukraine, and the Zionist curse of Israel. Instead of constantly whining about what others choose to debate, sharpen your own rhetorical skills, which appear to be sadly lacking. Possibly hasbara has some talking point$ you might find useful, $ally.


----------



## holston

MHunterB said:


> Steve, I very much disagree with you about the nature of the actual 'Israeli lobby' - mostly because it is NOT one organization.  I'm part of Hadassah, and trust me, *NOBODY tells Jewish nurses to toe some party line*.  While groups within what might be regarded as 'the Israeli lobby' will not generally oppose what other groups advocate - they also won't support what they feel is 'outside our mission' if they do not agree.  And when your organization has over 300,000 members, people notice its absence as well as its presence.



 They don't have to! 
 They're intelligent enough to know how the bread gets buttered. 

 If there is one decent thing I can say about the Jews, it's that they know how to act like a team. 
 They understand all too well the principle of divide and conquer, which they have applied with great success in the US. 
 Just as creating the public impression that they comprise only 2% of the population serves them by putting their gentile hosts off guard against them as a potential threat, it also serves their interest to create the FALSE impression that they are divided. Blacks know that this ruse is nothing bu shuckin' 'n' jivin'. 

  There is an old saying that if you want to destroy the Jews just go away and leave them alone and they'll destroy themselves. 
 I believe this could very well be true except that there is no way to "leave the Jews alone" because the Jews will never leave YOU alone, that is the culture of white Anglo Saxons whom they spit venom at so much!
  It sounds paradoxical doesn't it, that they would despise the very people they thrive best among?  Nevertheless it's true otherwise we would be able to escape them. But no matter where we go in the world, here they come, like so many carpetbaggers in the post Civil War South. 
 It shouldn't be so hard to understand when you consider that they accuse their critics of being envious of their success while the whole time so many white Anglo Saxon men and women are willing to prostitute themselves to the Jews for whatever bribes and advantages they have to offer. 

New research: One people! | JPost | Israel News



> *Jews the world over share age-old genetic ties.*


 They also share financial ties. They are truly international. 



MHunterB said:


> The 'Israeii lobby' is more diverse, Steve, than you are assuming - and far less influential than you suppose, especially outside of the US.  *Note that the US has no laws criminalizing Holocaust denial.*



 I also noted the time when the Jews of Europe had a certain "holocaust denier" extradited ILLEGALLY from the US so that they could throw him in jail in Europe! Yes that really happened. The Jews here can DENY THAT if they will.  

 Jews will search the world over for anyone they can jail who defies them. 

 You can also note that our Socialist neighbors in Canada already DO have laws against "holocaust denial". If you "leave the Jews alone" it will only be a matter of time before they have them in the US as well. 

 We also note that Jewish lobbies are ALL working hard to get them enacted in the US just as they are trying to enact "hate crime" laws which ultimately will give Jews the power to have anyone jailed who speaks ANY criticism of them. 

 Any fool can see for themselves the way the Jewish hordes jump on anyone who dares criticize them on these forums. Imagine what they WILL DO given the legal teeth to bite the people they hate.


----------



## holston

MHunterB said:


> Let me clue you in, 'steinlight':  the wee l'il holestain, in between spitting invective at 'Marxists', has just been 'defending' Coward Georgie, who's perhaps the staunchest Marxist on this entire site.



 I'm not defending anyone. I'm merely speaking my mind. 

 Will you Jews in the US be allowed to vote for your Jewish candidate for the Ukarinian Presidency in _their_ election. 

 I don't see why not. Israelis are currently allowed to vote for US Presidents. 

 Maybe it's something like this that Putin is worried about in the Jewish bid for power in Ukraine via the IMF and the US Golem. 

 Maybe he's decided that Russia has suffered enough because of Bolshevism. I just wish that all the potheads and commies in the US had the same experience to go by. Then maybe they wouldn't  be so eager to institutionalize it in the US.


----------



## MHunterB

Poor wee hole-stain!  He doesn't understand that Hadassah has been self-supporting since its beginning a  century ago.  We do our own fund-raising:  we are independent.  Our History | Hadassah, The Women's Zionist Org of America
At no time has Hadassah limited our efforts to only Jewish people in need.


----------



## Sally

MHunterB said:


> Poor wee hole-stain!  He doesn't understand that Hadassah has been self-supporting since its beginning a  century ago.  We do our own fund-raising:  we are independent.  Our History | Hadassah, The Women's Zionist Org of America
> At no time has Hadassah limited our efforts to only Jewish people in need.



Perhaps, Marg, the anti-Semite Holston might enjoy some music.  Naturally the anti-Semite Holston wouldn't bring up that there are many dual citizens in this country who can vote in other countries.  Perhaps the anti-Semite Holston should do some research to find out how many Americans are dual citizens with another country.  By the way, if Holston has one Irish or Italian grandparent, he can apply for citizenship in those countries.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzwWskM4hN8]Tchaikovsky Flashwaltz at Hadassah Hospital - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

holston said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me clue you in, 'steinlight':  the wee l'il holestain, in between spitting invective at 'Marxists', has just been 'defending' Coward Georgie, who's perhaps the staunchest Marxist on this entire site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending anyone. I'm merely speaking my mind.
> 
> Will you Jews in the US be allowed to vote for your Jewish candidate for the Ukarinian Presidency in _their_ election.
> 
> I don't see why not. Israelis are currently allowed to vote for US Presidents.
> 
> Maybe it's something like this that Putin is worried about in the Jewish bid for power in Ukraine via the IMF and the US Golem.
> 
> Maybe he's decided that Russia has suffered enough because of Bolshevism. I just wish that all the potheads and commies in the US had the same experience to go by. Then maybe they wouldn't  be so eager to institutionalize it in the US.
Click to expand...

*Maybe it's worth considering what the "World's Smartest Jew" has to say about Bolshevism?*

"We are in a period of corporatization of power, consolidation of power, centralization. Thats supposed to be good if youre a progressive, like a Marxist-Leninist. Out of the same background came three major things, fascism, Bolshevism, and corporate tyranny." 

Noam Chomsky and Marxism: On the roots of modern "authoritarianism"  Part One

*The point being it's entirely possible that Marx and JP Morgan were on the same page when it came to controlling a society.*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me clue you in, 'steinlight':  the wee l'il holestain, in between spitting invective at 'Marxists', has just been 'defending' Coward Georgie, who's perhaps the staunchest Marxist on this entire site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending anyone. I'm merely speaking my mind.
> 
> Will you Jews in the US be allowed to vote for your Jewish candidate for the Ukarinian Presidency in _their_ election.
> 
> I don't see why not. Israelis are currently allowed to vote for US Presidents.
> 
> Maybe it's something like this that Putin is worried about in the Jewish bid for power in Ukraine via the IMF and the US Golem.
> 
> Maybe he's decided that Russia has suffered enough because of Bolshevism. I just wish that all the potheads and commies in the US had the same experience to go by. Then maybe they wouldn't  be so eager to institutionalize it in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Maybe it's worth considering what the "World's Smartest Jew" has to say about Bolshevism?*
> 
> "We are in a period of corporatization of power, consolidation of power, centralization. Thats supposed to be good if youre a progressive, like a Marxist-Leninist. Out of the same background came three major things, fascism, Bolshevism, and corporate tyranny."
> 
> Noam Chomsky and Marxism: On the roots of modern "authoritarianism"  Part One
> 
> *The point being it's entirely possible that Marx and JP Morgan were on the same page when it came to controlling a society.*
Click to expand...


Comrade George's favorite Jews are the Leftist Jews, and he will continually spams and spams their articles on forums (he has loads of articles by his favorite Leftist Jews and will keep on pulling them out to spam the readers).  Such a good little Commie is Comrade George.  Comrade George loves Communism.  He can sit in his little subsidized apartment in Los Angeles paid for by the hard work of the Los Angeles taxpayers.

Now that Comrade George is on the Europe forum, instead of spamming his usual Leftist Jew articles, I wonder if he can tell us what else is happening in Europe.


----------



## georgephillip

"Yes, I know. Uri Avnery has achieved many great things as a journalist and a peace activist. He has probably done more to educate people around the world about the terrible situation in the occupied Palestinian territories, and for longer, than any other single human being. 

"And, to boot, hes celebrating his 90th birthday this week. 

"So best wishes to him.

"Nonetheless, it is important to challenge the many fallacious claims Avnery makes to bolster the arguments in his latest article, dismissing the growing comparisons being made between Israel and apartheid South Africa.

There is much to criticise in his weakly argued piece, based on a recent conversation with an unnamed 'expert'. 

"Avnery, like many before him, makes the mistake of thinking that, by pointing out the differences between Israel and apartheid South Africa, he proves that Israel is not an apartheid state. 

"But this is the ultimate straw-man argument. 

"No one claims Israel is identical to South Africa. 

"You dont need an expert to realise that."

How Come Uri Avnery Knows So Little about Israel? | Dissident Voice


----------



## MHunterB

Hilarious - the Commie and the Nazi are bonding over their mutual Jew-murdering hatred.


----------



## MHunterB

What is the purported difference between the evil 'Bolshevism' and the marvelous 'Marxist-Leninism' ?

And the purported difference between the evil 'fascism' and the evil 'corporate tyranny'?

Marxists want to call themselves 'progressives' now - but IMO it's just more 'Marxist dialectic', aka BS - aka lies. 

A pox on both your fringes.


----------



## Sally

MHunterB said:


> Hilarious - the Commie and the Nazi are bonding over their mutual Jew-murdering hatred.



It certainly is.  They are both losers in life.  Meanwhile, Israelis themselves should be asked for their opinion of Avnery.  I am sure the Leftist Jews love him, but there are no doubt plenty of Israelis who think that he is flat-out wrong.  I once asked an israeli what she thought of him, and she said most Israelis don't even bother reading his nonsense.  However, Avnery seems to be a hit on those sites where the readers would love Israel to roll over and die.  They could care less about the "Palestinians."  They use the "Palestinians" as their pawns in their hatred against the Jews.


----------



## holston

MHunterB said:


> Hilarious - the Commie and the Nazi are bonding over their mutual Jew-murdering hatred.




 There are many notable Jews who recognize what I am saying and have the courage and integrity to admit it. 

 I won't say that your accusation is a lie because you may actually believe that. 

 I know that you have read enough of what I have written in order to know better. 
 In that case you are knowingly telling a damnable lie.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious - the Commie and the Nazi are bonding over their mutual Jew-murdering hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is.  They are both losers in life.  Meanwhile, Israelis themselves should be asked for their opinion of Avnery.  I am sure the Leftist Jews love him, but there are no doubt plenty of Israelis who think that he is flat-out wrong.  I once asked an israeli what she thought of him, and she said most Israelis don't even bother reading his nonsense.  However, Avnery seems to be a hit on those sites where the readers would love Israel to roll over and die.  They could care less about the "Palestinians."  They use the "Palestinians" as their pawns in their hatred against the Jews.
Click to expand...


I never have and never will.....BUT I will point out your horrible HYPOCRICY HERE Sally,on one hand you decry others motivation(in your sordid little mind) Yet you as a TERRORIST ZIONIST have actually carried out atrocities willingly against the Semetic Palestinians,with ruthless will and murder for over 80 years..........your stupidity and aggression have NO bounds.......like all Zionist as soon as you are threatened by others with the facts and truth..you weep..you cast Avnery in this instant as Rubbish and yet he is a Jew,not every Jew thinks as you do (Thank God) but being a Zionist comes before even Judaism for Trolls like you.

You are neither fair or balanced regarding the Palestinians......Just RABID HATE all the time,and HATE towards these Semetic People.,you sound so stupid when you Troll out the Anti-Semetic line when corrected of the material facts regarding Jews.

As a Pragmatic person I have always wanted the best for both peoples.......the trouble with you Zionists,you hate and try to manipulate anyone and everyone constantly...EVEN YOUR OWN BLOOD,if you don't get your own way.....yet you'r surprized when others don't like you!!!!!!!!!!!Amazing really but without realizing this MENTAL CONDITION YOU HAVE CREATED...........has detrimentally affected your human .....being.

Not all Jews think like you.....although your Zionism wrongly tries to entwine itself as Judaism...WHICH IT CERTAINLY IS NOT........YOU ARE ONLY A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION......and by implication YOU ARE A WONTON TERRORIST.

STOP mouthing off your Zionist MANTRA......We just are not interested that much about what you say but do MONITOR WHAT YOU DO...and it's UGLY most of the time.steve


----------



## georgephillip

MHunterB said:


> Hilarious - the Commie and the Nazi are bonding over their mutual Jew-murdering hatred.


Marg clucks in defense of Jew-murdering hatred?
Some of us find hatred an appropriate response for the murder of any and all innocent beings.
What's your problem, Marg?
Are some beings more equal than others, or does your daily $tipend depend on apologizing for all the hundreds of thousands of innocent beings who have been maimed, murdered, and displaced by greedy Jews over the last century in Palestine?


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious - the Commie and the Nazi are bonding over their mutual Jew-murdering hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is.  They are both losers in life.  Meanwhile, Israelis themselves should be asked for their opinion of Avnery.  I am sure the Leftist Jews love him, but there are no doubt plenty of Israelis who think that he is flat-out wrong.  I once asked an israeli what she thought of him, and she said most Israelis don't even bother reading his nonsense.  However, Avnery seems to be a hit on those sites where the readers would love Israel to roll over and die.  They could care less about the "Palestinians."  They use the "Palestinians" as their pawns in their hatred against the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never have and never will.....BUT I will point out your horrible HYPOCRICY HERE Sally,on one hand you decry others motivation(in your sordid little mind) Yet you as a TERRORIST ZIONIST have actually carried out atrocities willingly against the Semetic Palestinians,with ruthless will and murder for over 80 years..........your stupidity and aggression have NO bounds.......like all Zionist as soon as you are threatened by others with the facts and truth..you weep..you cast Avnery in this instant as Rubbish and yet he is a Jew,not every Jew thinks as you do (Thank God) but being a Zionist comes before even Judaism for Trolls like you.
> 
> You are neither fair or balanced regarding the Palestinians......Just RABID HATE all the time,and HATE towards these Semetic People.,you sound so stupid when you Troll out the Anti-Semetic line when corrected of the material facts regarding Jews.
> 
> As a Pragmatic person I have always wanted the best for both peoples.......the trouble with you Zionists,you hate and try to manipulate anyone and everyone constantly...EVEN YOUR OWN BLOOD,if you don't get your own way.....yet you'r surprized when others don't like you!!!!!!!!!!!Amazing really but without realizing this MENTAL CONDITION YOU HAVE CREATED...........has detrimentally affected your human .....being.
> 
> Not all Jews think like you.....although your Zionism wrongly tries to entwine itself as Judaism...WHICH IT CERTAINLY IS NOT........YOU ARE ONLY A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION......and by implication YOU ARE A WONTON TERRORIST.
> 
> STOP mouthing off your Zionist MANTRA......We just are not interested that much about what you say but do MONITOR WHAT YOU DO...and it's UGLY most of the time.steve
Click to expand...


You are not fooling anyone, Stevie Boy.  I think many readers  have seen right through you and see you for the faker that you are.  Meanwhile, how come you are ignoring all the bodies lying in the streets of the Middle East?  Tens of thousands have been killed just in the last three years, and the killings are still going on.  Perhaps you think it is more important for you to throw "Zionist" around as is your usual shtick than to pay attention to what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  This is why I didn't even bother reading the blabber you post; just quickly scan through it to catch the word "Zionist" once again..  However, if it makes you feel good to blabber about the "Zionists."  Go for it!!!  Maybe throwing around "Zionists" is one of the little pleasures you have in life.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious - the Commie and the Nazi are bonding over their mutual Jew-murdering hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> Marg clucks in defense of Jew-murdering hatred?
> Some of us find hatred an appropriate response for the murder of any and all innocent beings.
> What's your problem, Marg?
> Are some beings more equal than others, or does your daily $tipend depend on apologizing for all the hundreds of thousands of innocent beings who have been maimed, murdered, and displaced by greedy Jews over the last century in Palestine?
Click to expand...


Again Comrade George is bringing up the Palestinians, his pawns in his fight against his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I wonder if Comrade George can show us from some legitimate site, like the Encyclopedia Britanica or from the history department of a major university, that the Jews killed hundreds of thousands of "Palestinians.".  Meanwhile, if Comrade George really cared about Arab human beings, he certainly would be concerned about the 150,000 who have been killed in the Syrian Civil War. God only knows how many have been wounded, and of course we can't forget the over two million who are refugees now..  No, this he shuts his eyes to because he can't drag the Jews into this.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious - the Commie and the Nazi are bonding over their mutual Jew-murdering hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> Marg clucks in defense of Jew-murdering hatred?
> Some of us find hatred an appropriate response for the murder of any and all innocent beings.
> What's your problem, Marg?
> Are some beings more equal than others, or does your daily $tipend depend on apologizing for all the hundreds of thousands of innocent beings who have been maimed, murdered, and displaced by greedy Jews over the last century in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again Comrade George is bringing up the Palestinians, his pawns in his fight against his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I wonder if Comrade George can show us from some legitimate site, like the Encyclopedia Britanica or from the history department of a major university, that the Jews killed hundreds of thousands of "Palestinians.".  Meanwhile, if Comrade George really cared about Arab human beings, he certainly would be concerned about the 150,000 who have been killed in the Syrian Civil War. God only knows how many have been wounded, and of course we can't forget the over two million who are refugees now..  No, this he shuts his eyes to because he can't drag the Jews into this.
Click to expand...

*Why are elite Jews dragging their feet on Ukraine?*

"Perhaps Israel was disturbed by the language of today&#8217;s resolution, which 'Calls upon all States, international organizations and specialized agencies not to recognize any alteration of the status of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea and the city of Sevastopol' and to 'refrain from any action or dealing that might be interpreted as recognizing any such altered status.'&#8221;

"Israel, of course, remains in flagrant violation of dozens of similarly worded UN General Assembly and Security Council resolutions including Security Council Resolution 465 of 1980, deeming Israel&#8217;s annexation of Jerusalem and its settlements on occupied land to be illegal.

"That resolution declared that 'all measures taken by Israel to change the physical character, demographic composition, institutional structure or status of the Palestinian and other Arab territories occupied since 1967, including Jerusalem, or any part thereof, have no legal validity and that Israel&#8217;s policy and practices of settling parts of its population and new immigrants in those territories constitute a flagrant violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War.'

"It also called 'upon all States not to provide Israel with any assistance to be used specifically in connexion with settlements in the occupied territories.'&#8221;

http://electronicintifada.net/blogs/ali-abunimah/why-did-israel-fail-back-us-supported-un-resolution-crimea


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marg clucks in defense of Jew-murdering hatred?
> Some of us find hatred an appropriate response for the murder of any and all innocent beings.
> What's your problem, Marg?
> Are some beings more equal than others, or does your daily $tipend depend on apologizing for all the hundreds of thousands of innocent beings who have been maimed, murdered, and displaced by greedy Jews over the last century in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again Comrade George is bringing up the Palestinians, his pawns in his fight against his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I wonder if Comrade George can show us from some legitimate site, like the Encyclopedia Britanica or from the history department of a major university, that the Jews killed hundreds of thousands of "Palestinians.".  Meanwhile, if Comrade George really cared about Arab human beings, he certainly would be concerned about the 150,000 who have been killed in the Syrian Civil War. God only knows how many have been wounded, and of course we can't forget the over two million who are refugees now..  No, this he shuts his eyes to because he can't drag the Jews into this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Why are elite Jews dragging their feet on Ukraine?*
> 
> "Perhaps Israel was disturbed by the language of todays resolution, which 'Calls upon all States, international organizations and specialized agencies not to recognize any alteration of the status of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea and the city of Sevastopol' and to 'refrain from any action or dealing that might be interpreted as recognizing any such altered status.'
> 
> "Israel, of course, remains in flagrant violation of dozens of similarly worded UN General Assembly and Security Council resolutions including Security Council Resolution 465 of 1980, deeming Israels annexation of Jerusalem and its settlements on occupied land to be illegal.
> 
> "That resolution declared that 'all measures taken by Israel to change the physical character, demographic composition, institutional structure or status of the Palestinian and other Arab territories occupied since 1967, including Jerusalem, or any part thereof, have no legal validity and that Israels policy and practices of settling parts of its population and new immigrants in those territories constitute a flagrant violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War.'
> 
> "It also called 'upon all States not to provide Israel with any assistance to be used specifically in connexion with settlements in the occupied territories.'
> 
> Why did Israel fail to back US-supported UN resolution on Crimea? | The Electronic Intifada
Click to expand...


I am sure almost all the readers realize that there have been so many resolutions against Israel and so few against countries which actually deserve them.  Didn't the Secretary General of the UN admit that the UN was anti-Semitic, Comrade George?  And, Comrade George, any intelligent person is not going to fall for your nonsense, no matter how hard you try, that you actually care about the Palestinians.  They do make some great pawns for you, don't they, in your right against your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

As for you being so involved with the Ukraine and Russia (of course because you can drag your scapegoats into the mix), Comrade George, may i suggest that you find a site where Ukrainian and Russian women are looking for American men.  You can petition to have one brought over as your housekeeper, saying  you are finding it too difficult to handle your one-room subsidized apartment, and the woman your choose will be so happy to be able to come to American, even if it means she has to live with a poor American and a misanthrope when it comes to the Jews.

Now for some news which doesn't mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

Russia tightens economic noose on Ukraine as armed showdowns persist - latimes.com


----------



## montelatici

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again Comrade George is bringing up the Palestinians, his pawns in his fight against his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I wonder if Comrade George can show us from some legitimate site, like the Encyclopedia Britanica or from the history department of a major university, that the Jews killed hundreds of thousands of "Palestinians.".  Meanwhile, if Comrade George really cared about Arab human beings, he certainly would be concerned about the 150,000 who have been killed in the Syrian Civil War. God only knows how many have been wounded, and of course we can't forget the over two million who are refugees now..  No, this he shuts his eyes to because he can't drag the Jews into this.
> 
> 
> 
> *Why are elite Jews dragging their feet on Ukraine?*
> 
> "Perhaps Israel was disturbed by the language of todays resolution, which 'Calls upon all States, international organizations and specialized agencies not to recognize any alteration of the status of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea and the city of Sevastopol' and to 'refrain from any action or dealing that might be interpreted as recognizing any such altered status.'
> 
> "Israel, of course, remains in flagrant violation of dozens of similarly worded UN General Assembly and Security Council resolutions including Security Council Resolution 465 of 1980, deeming Israels annexation of Jerusalem and its settlements on occupied land to be illegal.
> 
> "That resolution declared that 'all measures taken by Israel to change the physical character, demographic composition, institutional structure or status of the Palestinian and other Arab territories occupied since 1967, including Jerusalem, or any part thereof, have no legal validity and that Israels policy and practices of settling parts of its population and new immigrants in those territories constitute a flagrant violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War.'
> 
> "It also called 'upon all States not to provide Israel with any assistance to be used specifically in connexion with settlements in the occupied territories.'
> 
> Why did Israel fail to back US-supported UN resolution on Crimea? | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure almost all the readers realize that there have been so many resolutions against Israel and so few against countries which actually deserve them.  Didn't the Secretary General of the UN admit that the UN was anti-Semitic, Comrade George?  And, Comrade George, any intelligent person is not going to fall for your nonsense, no matter how hard you try, that you actually care about the Palestinians.  They do make some great pawns for you, don't they, in your right against your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> As for you being so involved with the Ukraine and Russia (of course because you can drag your scapegoats into the mix), Comrade George, may i suggest that you find a site where Ukrainian and Russian women are looking for American men.  You can petition to have one brought over as your housekeeper, saying  you are finding it too difficult to handle your one-room subsidized apartment, and the woman your choose will be so happy to be able to come to American, even if it means she has to live with a poor American and a misanthrope when it comes to the Jews.
> 
> Now for some news which doesn't mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Russia tightens economic noose on Ukraine as armed showdowns persist - latimes.com
Click to expand...


Sally is such a tool. Personal insults are her only game.


----------



## Sally

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why are elite Jews dragging their feet on Ukraine?*
> 
> "Perhaps Israel was disturbed by the language of todays resolution, which 'Calls upon all States, international organizations and specialized agencies not to recognize any alteration of the status of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea and the city of Sevastopol' and to 'refrain from any action or dealing that might be interpreted as recognizing any such altered status.'
> 
> "Israel, of course, remains in flagrant violation of dozens of similarly worded UN General Assembly and Security Council resolutions including Security Council Resolution 465 of 1980, deeming Israels annexation of Jerusalem and its settlements on occupied land to be illegal.
> 
> "That resolution declared that 'all measures taken by Israel to change the physical character, demographic composition, institutional structure or status of the Palestinian and other Arab territories occupied since 1967, including Jerusalem, or any part thereof, have no legal validity and that Israels policy and practices of settling parts of its population and new immigrants in those territories constitute a flagrant violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War.'
> 
> "It also called 'upon all States not to provide Israel with any assistance to be used specifically in connexion with settlements in the occupied territories.'
> 
> Why did Israel fail to back US-supported UN resolution on Crimea? | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure almost all the readers realize that there have been so many resolutions against Israel and so few against countries which actually deserve them.  Didn't the Secretary General of the UN admit that the UN was anti-Semitic, Comrade George?  And, Comrade George, any intelligent person is not going to fall for your nonsense, no matter how hard you try, that you actually care about the Palestinians.  They do make some great pawns for you, don't they, in your right against your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> As for you being so involved with the Ukraine and Russia (of course because you can drag your scapegoats into the mix), Comrade George, may i suggest that you find a site where Ukrainian and Russian women are looking for American men.  You can petition to have one brought over as your housekeeper, saying  you are finding it too difficult to handle your one-room subsidized apartment, and the woman your choose will be so happy to be able to come to American, even if it means she has to live with a poor American and a misanthrope when it comes to the Jews.
> 
> Now for some news which doesn't mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Russia tightens economic noose on Ukraine as armed showdowns persist - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sally is such a tool. Personal insults are her only game.
Click to expand...


And montelati's name is actually Haniya, and she is a Muslim, and we know how many Muslims feel about the Jews.  Actually there is a little so-called larceny going on.  Haniya came on as montelatici at the same time a guy named Defeat67 appeared.   Haniya didn't post much, but when Defeat67 came on using Haniya's screen name, it was like he had diarrhea of the fingers.  Meanwhile, Haniya/Defeat67 forgets all the insults he has thrown out, calling people morons when they have had experience living in the Middle East or are former Army Intelligence personnel who certainly know more than Defeat67.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is.  They are both losers in life.  Meanwhile, Israelis themselves should be asked for their opinion of Avnery.  I am sure the Leftist Jews love him, but there are no doubt plenty of Israelis who think that he is flat-out wrong.  I once asked an israeli what she thought of him, and she said most Israelis don't even bother reading his nonsense.  However, Avnery seems to be a hit on those sites where the readers would love Israel to roll over and die.  They could care less about the "Palestinians."  They use the "Palestinians" as their pawns in their hatred against the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never have and never will.....BUT I will point out your horrible HYPOCRICY HERE Sally,on one hand you decry others motivation(in your sordid little mind) Yet you as a TERRORIST ZIONIST have actually carried out atrocities willingly against the Semetic Palestinians,with ruthless will and murder for over 80 years..........your stupidity and aggression have NO bounds.......like all Zionist as soon as you are threatened by others with the facts and truth..you weep..you cast Avnery in this instant as Rubbish and yet he is a Jew,not every Jew thinks as you do (Thank God) but being a Zionist comes before even Judaism for Trolls like you.
> 
> You are neither fair or balanced regarding the Palestinians......Just RABID HATE all the time,and HATE towards these Semetic People.,you sound so stupid when you Troll out the Anti-Semetic line when corrected of the material facts regarding Jews.
> 
> As a Pragmatic person I have always wanted the best for both peoples.......the trouble with you Zionists,you hate and try to manipulate anyone and everyone constantly...EVEN YOUR OWN BLOOD,if you don't get your own way.....yet you'r surprized when others don't like you!!!!!!!!!!!Amazing really but without realizing this MENTAL CONDITION YOU HAVE CREATED...........has detrimentally affected your human .....being.
> 
> Not all Jews think like you.....although your Zionism wrongly tries to entwine itself as Judaism...WHICH IT CERTAINLY IS NOT........YOU ARE ONLY A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION......and by implication YOU ARE A WONTON TERRORIST.
> 
> STOP mouthing off your Zionist MANTRA......We just are not interested that much about what you say but do MONITOR WHAT YOU DO...and it's UGLY most of the time.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not fooling anyone, Stevie Boy.  I think many readers  have seen right through you and see you for the faker that you are.  Meanwhile, how come you are ignoring all the bodies lying in the streets of the Middle East?  Tens of thousands have been killed just in the last three years, and the killings are still going on.  Perhaps you think it is more important for you to throw "Zionist" around as is your usual shtick than to pay attention to what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  This is why I didn't even bother reading the blabber you post; just quickly scan through it to catch the word "Zionist" once again..  However, if it makes you feel good to blabber about the "Zionists."  Go for it!!!  Maybe throwing around "Zionists" is one of the little pleasures you have in life.
Click to expand...



As usual,you try to deflect the tenor of my post which is A TYPICAL....I was referring to your slagging of the more intelligent posters on here by your statement(Bullshit) of saying "They use Palestinians as their pawns in their hatred against Jews"which they did not.
Moreover as a TERRORIST ZIONIST you know not the minute nor the hour but on you go,on and on.You draw in the Syrian and other problems to deflect the horrendous things YOU ZIONISTS have done to the Palestinians......You can spew your one liners to others but I do not listen to Bullshit.

You perpetuate HATRED and that is you life's work.........I detest HATERS because it's a continuance of TOTAL NEGATIVITY and DREAD.

Get a real life.

Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.ps being a Terrorist ZIONIST,you just feel threatened by the truth and facts,that is why you don't bother to read other peoples posts...but that's the ZIONIST way,isn't it Sally......do as I do and say.

Sorry but I am a Sentinal against War Crime....Get Use To It.....I can NEVER be COWERD into YOUR FILTHY ZIONIST MANTRA.But keep trying to convert others.

Non Shall Escape Judgement.sgg


----------



## MHunterB

holston said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious - the Commie and the Nazi are bonding over their mutual Jew-murdering hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many notable Jews who recognize what I am saying and have the courage and integrity to admit it.
> 
> I won't say that your accusation is a lie because you may actually believe that.
> 
> I know that you have read enough of what I have written in order to know better.
> In that case you are knowingly telling a damnable lie.
Click to expand...


I'm not interested in the opinions of whoever you might claim are 'notable Jews' - you're as much of an ideologue as Commie George the Coward, who got homesick in boot camp and faked an injury to get discharged.....no wonder his life's been in the toilet since then.  

You've spouted enough of your Nazi-sucking swill for everyone to realize you insist that NO Jew has courage or integrity.  

There is NOTHING that you can say worth reading, bupkele : ))   You're a Nazi wanna-be:  that says it ALL.


----------



## MHunterB

Steve - Are you seriously trying to suggest to anyone here that a Commie POS is any better than a Nazi POS?

How could 'class' hatred be any better a thing than 'race' hatred?    Georgie and the wee hole-stain are brudders under the skin:  they're both ideologues who worship their political paradigms.


----------



## MHunterB

Neither Coward George nor the l'il hole-stain give a tinker's dam for the Palestinians: they are ONLY interested in making use of absolutely any and every opportunity to pimp their political spew.   Totalitarian ideologies like Communism and Naziism do not produce people committed to tolerance - let alone acceptance of people they are unable to control.

And poor pimply-faced l'il hole-stain is just all a-twitter fearing that he'll never get laid (unless he pays for it).....


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have and never will.....BUT I will point out your horrible HYPOCRICY HERE Sally,on one hand you decry others motivation(in your sordid little mind) Yet you as a TERRORIST ZIONIST have actually carried out atrocities willingly against the Semetic Palestinians,with ruthless will and murder for over 80 years..........your stupidity and aggression have NO bounds.......like all Zionist as soon as you are threatened by others with the facts and truth..you weep..you cast Avnery in this instant as Rubbish and yet he is a Jew,not every Jew thinks as you do (Thank God) but being a Zionist comes before even Judaism for Trolls like you.
> 
> You are neither fair or balanced regarding the Palestinians......Just RABID HATE all the time,and HATE towards these Semetic People.,you sound so stupid when you Troll out the Anti-Semetic line when corrected of the material facts regarding Jews.
> 
> As a Pragmatic person I have always wanted the best for both peoples.......the trouble with you Zionists,you hate and try to manipulate anyone and everyone constantly...EVEN YOUR OWN BLOOD,if you don't get your own way.....yet you'r surprized when others don't like you!!!!!!!!!!!Amazing really but without realizing this MENTAL CONDITION YOU HAVE CREATED...........has detrimentally affected your human .....being.
> 
> Not all Jews think like you.....although your Zionism wrongly tries to entwine itself as Judaism...WHICH IT CERTAINLY IS NOT........YOU ARE ONLY A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION......and by implication YOU ARE A WONTON TERRORIST.
> 
> STOP mouthing off your Zionist MANTRA......We just are not interested that much about what you say but do MONITOR WHAT YOU DO...and it's UGLY most of the time.steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not fooling anyone, Stevie Boy.  I think many readers  have seen right through you and see you for the faker that you are.  Meanwhile, how come you are ignoring all the bodies lying in the streets of the Middle East?  Tens of thousands have been killed just in the last three years, and the killings are still going on.  Perhaps you think it is more important for you to throw "Zionist" around as is your usual shtick than to pay attention to what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  This is why I didn't even bother reading the blabber you post; just quickly scan through it to catch the word "Zionist" once again..  However, if it makes you feel good to blabber about the "Zionists."  Go for it!!!  Maybe throwing around "Zionists" is one of the little pleasures you have in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual,you try to deflect the tenor of my post which is A TYPICAL....I was referring to your slagging of the more intelligent posters on here by your statement(Bullshit) of saying "They use Palestinians as their pawns in their hatred against Jews"which they did not.
> Moreover as a TERRORIST ZIONIST you know not the minute nor the hour but on you go,on and on.You draw in the Syrian and other problems to deflect the horrendous things YOU ZIONISTS have done to the Palestinians......You can spew your one liners to others but I do not listen to Bullshit.
> 
> You perpetuate HATRED and that is you life's work.........I detest HATERS because it's a continuance of TOTAL NEGATIVITY and DREAD.
> 
> Get a real life.
> 
> Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.ps being a Terrorist ZIONIST,you just feel threatened by the truth and facts,that is why you don't bother to read other peoples posts...but that's the ZIONIST way,isn't it Sally......do as I do and say.
> 
> Sorry but I am a Sentinal against War Crime....Get Use To It.....I can NEVER be COWERD into YOUR FILTHY ZIONIST MANTRA.But keep trying to convert others.
> 
> Non Shall Escape Judgement.sgg
Click to expand...


 Stevie thinks he is fooling anyone.  How come. Stevie. you get on the Europe board just when some Jew haters are vomiting out their stuff.  There are other things going on in  Europe, but somehow you feel it is more important to talk about Zionists.  Since you are in Australia, why not tell the readers on that forum what is going on in your country or is it more important for you to bash the "Zionists?"  If you are a "Sentinal against War Crimes," why aren't you on the appropriate forum telling about the crimes against all those dead people in Syria.  Over 150,000 people have been killed, thousands and thousands have been wounded, two million are refugees and all you want to do is keep babbling about "Zionists."


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not fooling anyone, Stevie Boy.  I think many readers  have seen right through you and see you for the faker that you are.  Meanwhile, how come you are ignoring all the bodies lying in the streets of the Middle East?  Tens of thousands have been killed just in the last three years, and the killings are still going on.  Perhaps you think it is more important for you to throw "Zionist" around as is your usual shtick than to pay attention to what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  This is why I didn't even bother reading the blabber you post; just quickly scan through it to catch the word "Zionist" once again..  However, if it makes you feel good to blabber about the "Zionists."  Go for it!!!  Maybe throwing around "Zionists" is one of the little pleasures you have in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual,you try to deflect the tenor of my post which is A TYPICAL....I was referring to your slagging of the more intelligent posters on here by your statement(Bullshit) of saying "They use Palestinians as their pawns in their hatred against Jews"which they did not.
> Moreover as a TERRORIST ZIONIST you know not the minute nor the hour but on you go,on and on.You draw in the Syrian and other problems to deflect the horrendous things YOU ZIONISTS have done to the Palestinians......You can spew your one liners to others but I do not listen to Bullshit.
> 
> You perpetuate HATRED and that is you life's work.........I detest HATERS because it's a continuance of TOTAL NEGATIVITY and DREAD.
> 
> Get a real life.
> 
> Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.ps being a Terrorist ZIONIST,you just feel threatened by the truth and facts,that is why you don't bother to read other peoples posts...but that's the ZIONIST way,isn't it Sally......do as I do and say.
> 
> Sorry but I am a Sentinal against War Crime....Get Use To It.....I can NEVER be COWERD into YOUR FILTHY ZIONIST MANTRA.But keep trying to convert others.
> 
> Non Shall Escape Judgement.sgg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stevie thinks he is fooling anyone.  How come. Stevie. you get on the Europe board just when some Jew haters are vomiting out their stuff.  There are other things going on in  Europe, but somehow you feel it is more important to talk about Zionists.  Since you are in Australia, why not tell the readers on that forum what is going on in your country or is it more important for you to bash the "Zionists?"  If you are a "Sentinal against War Crimes," why aren't you on the appropriate forum telling about the crimes against all those dead people in Syria.  Over 150,000 people have been killed, thousands and thousands have been wounded, two million are refugees and all you want to do is keep babbling about "Zionists."
Click to expand...


Well I agree re Syria that conflict is now USA v Russia,well it has been for 3 years now,the Americans are hamstrung to a certain degree,as for the Ruskies,well they support the Syrian government....their biggest problem is that in Southern Russia they are surrounded by Islamic states/Countries and are worried that turmoil will start there.

But both America and Russia are petrified that the opposition in Syria are a bigger basket-case than the present regime......this could have been sorted early on but like Iraq and Afghanistan has become an open sore.

The previous government and our present conservative government since September 2013 are influenced by the Israeli Right and Zionist,something the population here don't like at all,particually because we broke the truth about Palestinian children being locked up in cages.....which motivated the lady in the Kennesit sic to put an end to,to her credit.

I have many Jewish friends,I have NEVER hated Jews,WHY WOULD I??????but disagree with Zionism because they are Terrorists and are totally inflexible,like a fair few Islamic Organizations.I really am only interested for peace between Palestinians and Israel.steve...Remember it was only the PALESTINIANS who gave Jews safe REFUGE(as Jews and Palestinians had lived harmoniesly sic in Palestine for 2000 years) in the early 1900's onwards,until they were taken advantage of.........apart from a few to other countries but essentially...NO ONE ELSE WANTED YOU even during WW2 the allies knew full well of the CAMPS.....HITLERS EVIL WAS THE ALLIES SHAME TOO,to a degree.....BUT OF ALL THE PEOPLE OF THE WORLD THE PALESTINIANS DID YOU NO HARM........WHY DID YOU TREAT THEM OF ALL PEOPLE SO DESPICIBLY sic

As for the UKRAINE,that is not my area of expertise but Georges',which he seem very able to elucidate clearly.


----------



## theliq

jillian said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same as hitler's... anti-semitism runs deep and is passed on from generation to generation.
Click to expand...


Anti-Semitism started before the Romans Gill,even before the Philistines and Caananites,just saying but I think Hitler and his Possee were the MADDEST.steve


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again Comrade George is bringing up the Palestinians, his pawns in his fight against his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I wonder if Comrade George can show us from some legitimate site, like the Encyclopedia Britanica or from the history department of a major university, that the Jews killed hundreds of thousands of "Palestinians.".  Meanwhile, if Comrade George really cared about Arab human beings, he certainly would be concerned about the 150,000 who have been killed in the Syrian Civil War. God only knows how many have been wounded, and of course we can't forget the over two million who are refugees now..  No, this he shuts his eyes to because he can't drag the Jews into this.
> 
> 
> 
> *Why are elite Jews dragging their feet on Ukraine?*
> 
> "Perhaps Israel was disturbed by the language of todays resolution, which 'Calls upon all States, international organizations and specialized agencies not to recognize any alteration of the status of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea and the city of Sevastopol' and to 'refrain from any action or dealing that might be interpreted as recognizing any such altered status.'
> 
> "Israel, of course, remains in flagrant violation of dozens of similarly worded UN General Assembly and Security Council resolutions including Security Council Resolution 465 of 1980, deeming Israels annexation of Jerusalem and its settlements on occupied land to be illegal.
> 
> "That resolution declared that 'all measures taken by Israel to change the physical character, demographic composition, institutional structure or status of the Palestinian and other Arab territories occupied since 1967, including Jerusalem, or any part thereof, have no legal validity and that Israels policy and practices of settling parts of its population and new immigrants in those territories constitute a flagrant violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War.'
> 
> "It also called 'upon all States not to provide Israel with any assistance to be used specifically in connexion with settlements in the occupied territories.'
> 
> Why did Israel fail to back US-supported UN resolution on Crimea? | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure almost all the readers realize that there have been so many resolutions against Israel and so few against countries which actually deserve them.  Didn't the Secretary General of the UN admit that the UN was anti-Semitic, Comrade George?  And, Comrade George, any intelligent person is not going to fall for your nonsense, no matter how hard you try, that you actually care about the Palestinians.  They do make some great pawns for you, don't they, in your right against your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> As for you being so involved with the Ukraine and Russia (of course because you can drag your scapegoats into the mix), Comrade George, may i suggest that you find a site where Ukrainian and Russian women are looking for American men.  You can petition to have one brought over as your housekeeper, saying  you are finding it too difficult to handle your one-room subsidized apartment, and the woman your choose will be so happy to be able to come to American, even if it means she has to live with a poor American and a misanthrope when it comes to the Jews.
> 
> Now for some news which doesn't mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Russia tightens economic noose on Ukraine as armed showdowns persist - latimes.com
Click to expand...

*$ally Ha$bara $kips from one topic to another since she's too insecure to honestly debate Zioni$m's many crimes in Palestine:*

"During the 1967 Six-Day War, Israel captured East Jerusalem, a part of the West Bank, from Jordan. On June 27, 1967, Israel unilaterally extended its law and jurisdiction to East Jerusalem and some of the surrounding area, incorporating about 70 square kilometers of territory into the Jerusalem Municipality. 

"Although at the time Israel informed the United Nations that its measures constituted administrative and municipal integration rather than annexation, later rulings by the Israeli Supreme Court indicated that East Jerusalem had become part of Israel. 

"In 1980, Israel passed the Jerusalem Law as part of its Basic Law, which declared Jerusalem the 'complete and united' capital of Israel. In other words, Israel purported to annex East Jerusalem.[14][15][16] 

"The annexation was declared null and void by UNSC Resolutions 252, 267, 271, 298, 465, 476 [17] and UNSC res 478[18]"

Annexation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip

MHunterB said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious - the Commie and the Nazi are bonding over their mutual Jew-murdering hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many notable Jews who recognize what I am saying and have the courage and integrity to admit it.
> 
> I won't say that your accusation is a lie because you may actually believe that.
> 
> I know that you have read enough of what I have written in order to know better.
> In that case you are knowingly telling a damnable lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in the opinions of whoever you might claim are 'notable Jews' - you're as much of an ideologue as Commie George the Coward, who got homesick in boot camp and faked an injury to get discharged.....no wonder his life's been in the toilet since then.
> 
> You've spouted enough of your Nazi-sucking swill for everyone to realize you insist that NO Jew has courage or integrity.
> 
> There is NOTHING that you can say worth reading, bupkele : ))   You're a Nazi wanna-be:  that says it ALL.
Click to expand...

Not exactly ALL, Slut.
My life has never been bad enough to inspire me to kill innocent women and children or defend those who do, unlike your pathic prostitution on behalf of Zionism. Maybe you should stop swallowing rich Jew chicken-shit and find some personal courage and integrity; you're likely to need some.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why are elite Jews dragging their feet on Ukraine?*
> 
> "Perhaps Israel was disturbed by the language of todays resolution, which 'Calls upon all States, international organizations and specialized agencies not to recognize any alteration of the status of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea and the city of Sevastopol' and to 'refrain from any action or dealing that might be interpreted as recognizing any such altered status.'
> 
> "Israel, of course, remains in flagrant violation of dozens of similarly worded UN General Assembly and Security Council resolutions including Security Council Resolution 465 of 1980, deeming Israels annexation of Jerusalem and its settlements on occupied land to be illegal.
> 
> "That resolution declared that 'all measures taken by Israel to change the physical character, demographic composition, institutional structure or status of the Palestinian and other Arab territories occupied since 1967, including Jerusalem, or any part thereof, have no legal validity and that Israels policy and practices of settling parts of its population and new immigrants in those territories constitute a flagrant violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War.'
> 
> "It also called 'upon all States not to provide Israel with any assistance to be used specifically in connexion with settlements in the occupied territories.'
> 
> Why did Israel fail to back US-supported UN resolution on Crimea? | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure almost all the readers realize that there have been so many resolutions against Israel and so few against countries which actually deserve them.  Didn't the Secretary General of the UN admit that the UN was anti-Semitic, Comrade George?  And, Comrade George, any intelligent person is not going to fall for your nonsense, no matter how hard you try, that you actually care about the Palestinians.  They do make some great pawns for you, don't they, in your right against your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> As for you being so involved with the Ukraine and Russia (of course because you can drag your scapegoats into the mix), Comrade George, may i suggest that you find a site where Ukrainian and Russian women are looking for American men.  You can petition to have one brought over as your housekeeper, saying  you are finding it too difficult to handle your one-room subsidized apartment, and the woman your choose will be so happy to be able to come to American, even if it means she has to live with a poor American and a misanthrope when it comes to the Jews.
> 
> Now for some news which doesn't mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Russia tightens economic noose on Ukraine as armed showdowns persist - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *$ally Ha$bara $kips from one topic to another since she's too insecure to honestly debate Zioni$m's many crimes in Palestine:*
> 
> "During the 1967 Six-Day War, Israel captured East Jerusalem, a part of the West Bank, from Jordan. On June 27, 1967, Israel unilaterally extended its law and jurisdiction to East Jerusalem and some of the surrounding area, incorporating about 70 square kilometers of territory into the Jerusalem Municipality.
> 
> "Although at the time Israel informed the United Nations that its measures constituted administrative and municipal integration rather than annexation, later rulings by the Israeli Supreme Court indicated that East Jerusalem had become part of Israel.
> 
> "In 1980, Israel passed the Jerusalem Law as part of its Basic Law, which declared Jerusalem the 'complete and united' capital of Israel. In other words, Israel purported to annex East Jerusalem.[14][15][16]
> 
> "The annexation was declared null and void by UNSC Resolutions 252, 267, 271, 298, 465, 476 [17] and UNSC res 478[18]"
> 
> Annexation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


As the readers can see from this, Comrade George does desperately needs a scapegoat that he is now posting Middle East stuff on a Europe board, and it is the same old stuff that he has been posting there.  What a sicko!!!  Really, Comrade George, instead of all your dollar signs showing us that money is your main concern since you have to little, why not get a part-time job to earn a few bucks to supplement what you are now receiving.  And I would suggest that you contact your health care provider for permission to see a geriatric psychiatrist to help your get over your obsession with the Jews.  They are not the reason for you being held back in life; it was you own lack of initiative.  Why not lead a mentally healthy life without needing a scapegoat after a few sessions with the psychiatrist?

Meanwhile, let's get back to the Ukraine with articles that don't mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

Ukraine Separatists Call On Putin For Help | Eurasia Review 

AOL.com Article - Armed men seize police station in eastern Ukraine


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure almost all the readers realize that there have been so many resolutions against Israel and so few against countries which actually deserve them.  Didn't the Secretary General of the UN admit that the UN was anti-Semitic, Comrade George?  And, Comrade George, any intelligent person is not going to fall for your nonsense, no matter how hard you try, that you actually care about the Palestinians.  They do make some great pawns for you, don't they, in your right against your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> As for you being so involved with the Ukraine and Russia (of course because you can drag your scapegoats into the mix), Comrade George, may i suggest that you find a site where Ukrainian and Russian women are looking for American men.  You can petition to have one brought over as your housekeeper, saying  you are finding it too difficult to handle your one-room subsidized apartment, and the woman your choose will be so happy to be able to come to American, even if it means she has to live with a poor American and a misanthrope when it comes to the Jews.
> 
> Now for some news which doesn't mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Russia tightens economic noose on Ukraine as armed showdowns persist - latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> *$ally Ha$bara $kips from one topic to another since she's too insecure to honestly debate Zioni$m's many crimes in Palestine:*
> 
> "During the 1967 Six-Day War, Israel captured East Jerusalem, a part of the West Bank, from Jordan. On June 27, 1967, Israel unilaterally extended its law and jurisdiction to East Jerusalem and some of the surrounding area, incorporating about 70 square kilometers of territory into the Jerusalem Municipality.
> 
> "Although at the time Israel informed the United Nations that its measures constituted administrative and municipal integration rather than annexation, later rulings by the Israeli Supreme Court indicated that East Jerusalem had become part of Israel.
> 
> "In 1980, Israel passed the Jerusalem Law as part of its Basic Law, which declared Jerusalem the 'complete and united' capital of Israel. In other words, Israel purported to annex East Jerusalem.[14][15][16]
> 
> "The annexation was declared null and void by UNSC Resolutions 252, 267, 271, 298, 465, 476 [17] and UNSC res 478[18]"
> 
> Annexation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the readers can see from this, Comrade George does desperately needs a scapegoat that he is now posting Middle East stuff on a Europe board, and it is the same old stuff that he has been posting there.  What a sicko!!!  Really, Comrade George, instead of all your dollar signs showing us that money is your main concern since you have to little, why not get a part-time job to earn a few bucks to supplement what you are now receiving.  And I would suggest that you contact your health care provider for permission to see a geriatric psychiatrist to help your get over your obsession with the Jews.  They are not the reason for you being held back in life; it was you own lack of initiative.  Why not lead a mentally healthy life without needing a scapegoat after a few sessions with the psychiatrist?
> 
> Meanwhile, let's get back to the Ukraine with articles that don't mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Ukraine Separatists Call On Putin For Help | Eurasia Review
> 
> AOL.com Article - Armed men seize police station in eastern Ukraine
Click to expand...

*Make up your mind, Ha$bara $ally.
Are you deflecting from Ukraine or UNSC 465, or does it even matter to you?*

"United Nations Security Council resolution 465, adopted unanimously on 1 March 1980, was on the issue of the Israeli settlements and administration in 'the Arab territories occupied since 1967, including Jerusalem'. This refers to the Palestinian territories of the West Bank including East Jerusalem, Gaza Strip and the Golan Heights."

*Maybe both subjects are above $ally's pay grade?*

United Nations Security Council Resolution 465 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *$ally Ha$bara $kips from one topic to another since she's too insecure to honestly debate Zioni$m's many crimes in Palestine:*
> 
> "During the 1967 Six-Day War, Israel captured East Jerusalem, a part of the West Bank, from Jordan. On June 27, 1967, Israel unilaterally extended its law and jurisdiction to East Jerusalem and some of the surrounding area, incorporating about 70 square kilometers of territory into the Jerusalem Municipality.
> 
> "Although at the time Israel informed the United Nations that its measures constituted administrative and municipal integration rather than annexation, later rulings by the Israeli Supreme Court indicated that East Jerusalem had become part of Israel.
> 
> "In 1980, Israel passed the Jerusalem Law as part of its Basic Law, which declared Jerusalem the 'complete and united' capital of Israel. In other words, Israel purported to annex East Jerusalem.[14][15][16]
> 
> "The annexation was declared null and void by UNSC Resolutions 252, 267, 271, 298, 465, 476 [17] and UNSC res 478[18]"
> 
> Annexation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the readers can see from this, Comrade George does desperately needs a scapegoat that he is now posting Middle East stuff on a Europe board, and it is the same old stuff that he has been posting there.  What a sicko!!!  Really, Comrade George, instead of all your dollar signs showing us that money is your main concern since you have to little, why not get a part-time job to earn a few bucks to supplement what you are now receiving.  And I would suggest that you contact your health care provider for permission to see a geriatric psychiatrist to help your get over your obsession with the Jews.  They are not the reason for you being held back in life; it was you own lack of initiative.  Why not lead a mentally healthy life without needing a scapegoat after a few sessions with the psychiatrist?
> 
> Meanwhile, let's get back to the Ukraine with articles that don't mention Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Ukraine Separatists Call On Putin For Help | Eurasia Review
> 
> AOL.com Article - Armed men seize police station in eastern Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Make up your mind, Ha$bara $ally.
> Are you deflecting from Ukraine or UNSC 465, or does it even matter to you?*
> 
> "United Nations Security Council resolution 465, adopted unanimously on 1 March 1980, was on the issue of the Israeli settlements and administration in 'the Arab territories occupied since 1967, including Jerusalem'. This refers to the Palestinian territories of the West Bank including East Jerusalem, Gaza Strip and the Golan Heights."
> 
> *Maybe both subjects are above $ally's pay grade?*
> 
> United Nations Security Council Resolution 465 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Are you really that mentally ill, Comrade George that you don't realize that you are showing the readers how desperately you need a scapegoat in your sorry life that is evidenced by your constant use of dollars signs plus your habit of always trying to demonize the Jews for the lowly position in life that was your own fault..  Why are you dragging in Middle East thing (things that you have also blabbered about recently like there was no tomorrow) when you started a thread about the Ukraine here on the Europe forum.  If the readers want to read about Middle East stuff, they would go to the appropriate forum.  They are intelligent enough to find that forum if they are interested in the Middle East.

Now since  you were so obsessed with the Jews in the Ukraine, let us see how some of them fare in a different region over there.

Dagestan's 'Mountain Jews' Flee Chaos ? Forward.com


----------



## georgephillip

"Historically, Jews in Ukraine have suffered disastrous losses during times of upheaval. 

"During the Cossack uprising of 1648-57, led by Hetman Bohdan Khmelnytsky, 15-30,000 Ukrainian Jews out of a total population of 51,000 were murdered or taken captive. 

"The organized violence against the helpless and impoverished Jews in the Ukraine in the 19th and early 20th century spawned a new word in the lexicon of hate - pogrom. 

"Many of our grandparents fled the Ukraine, arriving on American shores penniless with little more than a dream of a safe haven. 

"During the Russian Revolution and ensuing Civil War, another estimated 30,000-100,000 Jews were killed.

"The total civilian losses during the Nazi occupation of Ukraine is estimated at 7 million, with more than 1 million Jews shot by Einsatzgruppen killing squads and Ukrainian collaborators in Western Ukraine."

*Some of those Ukrainian collaborators and their Maidan descendants would be right at home serving the Jewish state in East Jerusalem, in spite of UNSC 465.*

Tough Times Again for Ukraine's Jewish Population | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com


----------



## 1776

Uh, the Jews in eastern Ukraine fear the Russians, not the Ukrainians. 

They saw what the Russians did to the Jews....


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "Historically, Jews in Ukraine have suffered disastrous losses during times of upheaval.
> 
> "During the Cossack uprising of 1648-57, led by Hetman Bohdan Khmelnytsky, 15-30,000 Ukrainian Jews out of a total population of 51,000 were murdered or taken captive.
> 
> "The organized violence against the helpless and impoverished Jews in the Ukraine in the 19th and early 20th century spawned a new word in the lexicon of hate - pogrom.
> 
> "Many of our grandparents fled the Ukraine, arriving on American shores penniless with little more than a dream of a safe haven.
> 
> "During the Russian Revolution and ensuing Civil War, another estimated 30,000-100,000 Jews were killed.
> 
> "The total civilian losses during the Nazi occupation of Ukraine is estimated at 7 million, with more than 1 million Jews shot by Einsatzgruppen killing squads and Ukrainian collaborators in Western Ukraine."
> 
> *Some of those Ukrainian collaborators and their Maidan descendants would be right at home serving the Jewish state in East Jerusalem, in spite of UNSC 465.*
> 
> Tough Times Again for Ukraine's Jewish Population | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com



Comrade Jew, a reader would have to be very dumb to actually think you care about the Arabs in Israel and the territories.  There are anti-Semites just like you who use these Arabs as pawns in your fight against your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I think Comrade George is very jealous of those with Ukrainian roots who have made it in America while he, because of the lack of initiative, is actually doing very poorly.

Now since we are talking about the Ukraine and Russia, let's hear some news from there that doesn't talk about Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I think by now that the readers have figured out that people like Comrade George always desperately need a scapegoat for their own failures in life.

AOL.com Article - Ukrainian city seized by pro-Russia forces

Ukraine Separatists Call On Putin For Help | Eurasia Review


----------



## holston

Did I mention?

Jerusalem Post: Jewish businessman to run for Ukrainian presidency








> Ukrainian Jewish businessman Vadim Rabinovich announced his candidacy for president of Ukraine in the May elections.



 Did I mention that he was formerly sentenced to prison for racketeering or something like that?
 And that he only had to serve 7 years of his sentence?
 And that after he got out he managed to become a billionaire.

 He certainly hasn't let his past hold him down. 
 My prospective employers have always been sticklers about stuff like that. Sheesh, if you can't account for 6 months of unemployment they think your a bum. Not that dude!


 What about this?

Will the IMF Bailout Turn Ukraine Into Another Greece? | The Nation


> When the *International Monetary Fund announced a tentative loan agreement with Ukraine* last month, the move was *widely acclaimed as vital to saving the country&#8217;s struggling economy.* Headlines trumpeted the decision to &#8220;help&#8221; Ukraine with a $14&#8211;18 billion &#8220;financial lifeline.&#8221; In Italy later that day, President Barack Obama called the deal a &#8220;major step forward&#8221; that will &#8220;meet the needs of Ukrainian people over the long term.&#8221;
> 
> But the *news headlines and political statements only tell half the stor*y: *The IMF loan comes with demands for &#8220;economic reforms,&#8221; i.e., austerity measures, that will be borne by the working-class Ukrainians, one-fourth of whom already live below the poverty line.* It is this imposition of conditions, which have grown more numerous in recent loan deals, that led the European Network of Debt and Development to call in a report last week for reform of the IMF.
> 
> *The IMF conditions for Ukraine won&#8217;t include any debt relief, and unlike the European Union-IMF bailout for Cyprus, they won&#8217;t impose any haircuts on the country&#8217;s creditors. Instead, the IMF recipe hinges on cuts to subsidies and social services and a floating exchange rate that will sink purchasing power even further.* Kiev has already started to implement all of these measures. According to economists,* the result will be growing poverty, reduced social benefits and an extended recession. In fact, the economic prognosis sounds a lot like Greece*, which, four years *after the start of an EU-IMF loan program, is suffering from 27 percent unemployment and rising risk-of-poverty rates.*
> 
> *Ordinary people will be the undisputed losers in Ukraine*, since they&#8217;ll pay for the so-called reform program rather than the oligarchs who continue to freely move billions of dollars to offshore tax havens. *The biggest winners will be currency speculators; *Western banks whose loans will be repaid via austerity measures; and European corporations who will gain access to the country&#8217;s markets and cheap Ukrainian labor under an EU association agreement set to be signed in May.




 All the JUDEO xtian ZOGBots in the US think that this sort of thing could never happen in the US, not with the Jews running the Federal Reserve and telling Yomammi what to do. 

 That's because as long as they keep kissing Jew heiny, G-d will continue to bless them. 

 But watch out. The first sign G-d sees that someone is sassing his "Chosen Ones", he will surely Zappa them! 
 No soup for you!


----------



## holston

I mean, what more could Ukraine ask for? 

 .... than Jews running their government and more Jews giving them loans. 

 Why on earth would they rather take their chances with Russia against a sweet heart of a deal like that?

 Surely they can see what a great boon this arrangement has been for the US. 

 No, maybe they can't. Their news media is probably no better then ours.


----------



## holston

MHunterB said:


> Neither Coward George nor the l'il hole-stain give a tinker's dam for the Palestinians: they are ONLY interested in making use of absolutely any and every opportunity to pimp their political spew.   Totalitarian ideologies like Communism and Naziism do not produce people committed to tolerance - let alone acceptance of people they are unable to control.
> 
> And poor pimply-faced l'il hole-stain is just all a-twitter fearing that he'll never get laid (unless he pays for it).....










 Now there's a woman I'd really like to bang!

 I wonder how much she would charge?








 RC and a Moonpie.


----------



## theliq

holston said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Coward George nor the l'il hole-stain give a tinker's dam for the Palestinians: they are ONLY interested in making use of absolutely any and every opportunity to pimp their political spew.   Totalitarian ideologies like Communism and Naziism do not produce people committed to tolerance - let alone acceptance of people they are unable to control.
> 
> And poor pimply-faced l'il hole-stain is just all a-twitter fearing that he'll never get laid (unless he pays for it).....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a woman I'd really like to bang!
> 
> I wonder how much she would charge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC and a Moonpie.
Click to expand...


I think she is telling you Guys an inch and a half is no good for her,if the job is too big for you...give the fanny(that's Vigina in Australia)to ME.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual,you try to deflect the tenor of my post which is A TYPICAL....I was referring to your slagging of the more intelligent posters on here by your statement(Bullshit) of saying "They use Palestinians as their pawns in their hatred against Jews"which they did not.
> Moreover as a TERRORIST ZIONIST you know not the minute nor the hour but on you go,on and on.You draw in the Syrian and other problems to deflect the horrendous things YOU ZIONISTS have done to the Palestinians......You can spew your one liners to others but I do not listen to Bullshit.
> 
> You perpetuate HATRED and that is you life's work.........I detest HATERS because it's a continuance of TOTAL NEGATIVITY and DREAD.
> 
> Get a real life.
> 
> Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.ps being a Terrorist ZIONIST,you just feel threatened by the truth and facts,that is why you don't bother to read other peoples posts...but that's the ZIONIST way,isn't it Sally......do as I do and say.
> 
> Sorry but I am a Sentinal against War Crime....Get Use To It.....I can NEVER be COWERD into YOUR FILTHY ZIONIST MANTRA.But keep trying to convert others.
> 
> Non Shall Escape Judgement.sgg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie thinks he is fooling anyone.  How come. Stevie. you get on the Europe board just when some Jew haters are vomiting out their stuff.  There are other things going on in  Europe, but somehow you feel it is more important to talk about Zionists.  Since you are in Australia, why not tell the readers on that forum what is going on in your country or is it more important for you to bash the "Zionists?"  If you are a "Sentinal against War Crimes," why aren't you on the appropriate forum telling about the crimes against all those dead people in Syria.  Over 150,000 people have been killed, thousands and thousands have been wounded, two million are refugees and all you want to do is keep babbling about "Zionists."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I agree re Syria that conflict is now USA v Russia,well it has been for 3 years now,the Americans are hamstrung to a certain degree,as for the Ruskies,well they support the Syrian government....their biggest problem is that in Southern Russia they are surrounded by Islamic states/Countries and are worried that turmoil will start there.
> 
> But both America and Russia are petrified that the opposition in Syria are a bigger basket-case than the present regime......this could have been sorted early on but like Iraq and Afghanistan has become an open sore.
> 
> The previous government and our present conservative government since September 2013 are influenced by the Israeli Right and Zionist,something the population here don't like at all,particually because we broke the truth about Palestinian children being locked up in cages.....which motivated the lady in the Kennesit sic to put an end to,to her credit.
> 
> I have many Jewish friends,I have NEVER hated Jews,WHY WOULD I??????but disagree with Zionism because they are Terrorists and are totally inflexible,like a fair few Islamic Organizations.I really am only interested for peace between Palestinians and Israel.steve...Remember it was only the PALESTINIANS who gave Jews safe REFUGE(as Jews and Palestinians had lived harmoniesly sic in Palestine for 2000 years) in the early 1900's onwards,until they were taken advantage of.........apart from a few to other countries but essentially...NO ONE ELSE WANTED YOU even during WW2 the allies knew full well of the CAMPS.....HITLERS EVIL WAS THE ALLIES SHAME TOO,to a degree.....BUT OF ALL THE PEOPLE OF THE WORLD THE PALESTINIANS DID YOU NO HARM........WHY DID YOU TREAT THEM OF ALL PEOPLE SO DESPICIBLY sic
> 
> As for the UKRAINE,that is not my area of expertise but Georges',which he seem very able to elucidate clearly.
Click to expand...


After reading all your blabbering, Stevie, this is what you should do.   Why not inform  your "Jewish friends" that there is a loser posting on a forum who is trying to blame all the trouble in the Ukraine on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and that you find that he elucidates very well on the situation there -- even when he drags in on a Europe forum what is happening with regard to the Israel/Palestine conflict which I am sure you realize belongs on a Middle East forum.


----------



## georgephillip

1776 said:


> Uh, the Jews in eastern Ukraine fear the Russians, not the Ukrainians.
> 
> They saw what the Russians did to the Jews....


*Some Jews don't see a lot of difference...*

"When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there. 

"They employed Jews as their managers. 

"Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.

"As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms..."

"Some elderly Jewish immigrants in Israel must find it hard to decide whom to hate more, the Ukrainians or the Russians (or the Poles, for that matter.)"

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Historically, Jews in Ukraine have suffered disastrous losses during times of upheaval.
> 
> "During the Cossack uprising of 1648-57, led by Hetman Bohdan Khmelnytsky, 15-30,000 Ukrainian Jews out of a total population of 51,000 were murdered or taken captive.
> 
> "The organized violence against the helpless and impoverished Jews in the Ukraine in the 19th and early 20th century spawned a new word in the lexicon of hate - pogrom.
> 
> "Many of our grandparents fled the Ukraine, arriving on American shores penniless with little more than a dream of a safe haven.
> 
> "During the Russian Revolution and ensuing Civil War, another estimated 30,000-100,000 Jews were killed.
> 
> "The total civilian losses during the Nazi occupation of Ukraine is estimated at 7 million, with more than 1 million Jews shot by Einsatzgruppen killing squads and Ukrainian collaborators in Western Ukraine."
> 
> *Some of those Ukrainian collaborators and their Maidan descendants would be right at home serving the Jewish state in East Jerusalem, in spite of UNSC 465.*
> 
> Tough Times Again for Ukraine's Jewish Population | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Jew, a reader would have to be very dumb to actually think you care about the Arabs in Israel and the territories.  There are anti-Semites just like you who use these Arabs as pawns in your fight against your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I think Comrade George is very jealous of those with Ukrainian roots who have made it in America while he, because of the lack of initiative, is actually doing very poorly.
> 
> Now since we are talking about the Ukraine and Russia, let's hear some news from there that doesn't talk about Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I think by now that the readers have figured out that people like Comrade George always desperately need a scapegoat for their own failures in life.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukrainian city seized by pro-Russia forces
> 
> Ukraine Separatists Call On Putin For Help | Eurasia Review
Click to expand...

They've certainly had adequate proof you don't have an independent thought going through your mind.


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Coward George nor the l'il hole-stain give a tinker's dam for the Palestinians: they are ONLY interested in making use of absolutely any and every opportunity to pimp their political spew.   Totalitarian ideologies like Communism and Naziism do not produce people committed to tolerance - let alone acceptance of people they are unable to control.
> 
> And poor pimply-faced l'il hole-stain is just all a-twitter fearing that he'll never get laid (unless he pays for it).....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a woman I'd really like to bang!
> 
> I wonder how much she would charge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC and a Moonpie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she is telling you Guys an inch and a half is no good for her,if the job is too big for you...give the fanny(that's Vigina in Australia)to ME.
Click to expand...


Didn't take you long to get back to lickin' Holston's ass. Taste like schnitzel?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Historically, Jews in Ukraine have suffered disastrous losses during times of upheaval.
> 
> "During the Cossack uprising of 1648-57, led by Hetman Bohdan Khmelnytsky, 15-30,000 Ukrainian Jews out of a total population of 51,000 were murdered or taken captive.
> 
> "The organized violence against the helpless and impoverished Jews in the Ukraine in the 19th and early 20th century spawned a new word in the lexicon of hate - pogrom.
> 
> "Many of our grandparents fled the Ukraine, arriving on American shores penniless with little more than a dream of a safe haven.
> 
> "During the Russian Revolution and ensuing Civil War, another estimated 30,000-100,000 Jews were killed.
> 
> "The total civilian losses during the Nazi occupation of Ukraine is estimated at 7 million, with more than 1 million Jews shot by Einsatzgruppen killing squads and Ukrainian collaborators in Western Ukraine."
> 
> *Some of those Ukrainian collaborators and their Maidan descendants would be right at home serving the Jewish state in East Jerusalem, in spite of UNSC 465.*
> 
> Tough Times Again for Ukraine's Jewish Population | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Jew, a reader would have to be very dumb to actually think you care about the Arabs in Israel and the territories.  There are anti-Semites just like you who use these Arabs as pawns in your fight against your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I think Comrade George is very jealous of those with Ukrainian roots who have made it in America while he, because of the lack of initiative, is actually doing very poorly.
> 
> Now since we are talking about the Ukraine and Russia, let's hear some news from there that doesn't talk about Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I think by now that the readers have figured out that people like Comrade George always desperately need a scapegoat for their own failures in life.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukrainian city seized by pro-Russia forces
> 
> Ukraine Separatists Call On Putin For Help | Eurasia Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've certainly had adequate proof you don't have an independent thought going through your mind.
Click to expand...


Why, Comrade George, it is hilarious for you to say something like that.  Basically what you have been doing all along is pulling up the same sites over and over ad nauseam.  You sure do like to Spam.  I would imagine you would be very frustrated if you were told not to Spam so much.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Jew, a reader would have to be very dumb to actually think you care about the Arabs in Israel and the territories.  There are anti-Semites just like you who use these Arabs as pawns in your fight against your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I think Comrade George is very jealous of those with Ukrainian roots who have made it in America while he, because of the lack of initiative, is actually doing very poorly.
> 
> Now since we are talking about the Ukraine and Russia, let's hear some news from there that doesn't talk about Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I think by now that the readers have figured out that people like Comrade George always desperately need a scapegoat for their own failures in life.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukrainian city seized by pro-Russia forces
> 
> Ukraine Separatists Call On Putin For Help | Eurasia Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've certainly had adequate proof you don't have an independent thought going through your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, Comrade George, it is hilarious for you to say something like that.  Basically what you have been doing all along is pulling up the same sites over and over ad nauseam.  You sure do like to Spam.  I would imagine you would be very frustrated if you were told not to Spam so much.
Click to expand...

*How many times have you used the word "scapegoat"?
When it comes to nausea, few hold a candle to 'jew.*

"Having spent so much money on a putsch, Washington is very angry that it is not being accepted. 

"The regions of eastern Ukrainian with close linguistic and industrial ties to Russia, which were Yanukovychs power base, were deeply repelled by the new Kiev regime and its pledge to eliminate the status of Russian as an official language and impose austerity measures demanded by the European Union and the International Monetary Fund. 

"These grievances provided the fuel for pro-Russian protests by thousands of people in Donetsk, Luhansk, and Kharkiv, as the few US media reports filed from the region admitted.

'Unlike the pro-Europe protest movement in Kiev, the stirrings in Donetsk have so far attracted little support from the middle class, and seem dominated by pensioners nostalgic for the Soviet Union and angry, often drunk, young men Any crackdown that results in serious bloodshed would probably widen the appeal of the protesters in a mostly Russian-speaking region that has little liking for leaders in Kiev,' New York Times journalists wrote from Donetsk."

Imperialist hypocrisy and lies on eastern Ukraine protests - World Socialist Web Site


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've certainly had adequate proof you don't have an independent thought going through your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Comrade George, it is hilarious for you to say something like that.  Basically what you have been doing all along is pulling up the same sites over and over ad nauseam.  You sure do like to Spam.  I would imagine you would be very frustrated if you were told not to Spam so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How many times have you used the word "scapegoat"?
> When it comes to nausea, few hold a candle to 'jew.*
> 
> "Having spent so much money on a putsch, Washington is very angry that it is not being accepted.
> 
> "The regions of eastern Ukrainian with close linguistic and industrial ties to Russia, which were Yanukovychs power base, were deeply repelled by the new Kiev regime and its pledge to eliminate the status of Russian as an official language and impose austerity measures demanded by the European Union and the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> "These grievances provided the fuel for pro-Russian protests by thousands of people in Donetsk, Luhansk, and Kharkiv, as the few US media reports filed from the region admitted.
> 
> 'Unlike the pro-Europe protest movement in Kiev, the stirrings in Donetsk have so far attracted little support from the middle class, and seem dominated by pensioners nostalgic for the Soviet Union and angry, often drunk, young men Any crackdown that results in serious bloodshed would probably widen the appeal of the protesters in a mostly Russian-speaking region that has little liking for leaders in Kiev,' New York Times journalists wrote from Donetsk."
> 
> Imperialist hypocrisy and lies on eastern Ukraine protests - World Socialist Web Site
Click to expand...



You don't like the readers learning what you really use the Jews for, do you? Comrade George?  For your own failures in life, you desperately need a scapegoat, and you picked the Jews to be yours.. And, Comrade George, those who have been reading your nonsense for a long, long time have seen how you have repeated the same things ad nauseam from the same old web sites.  You must think the readers are very dumb not to have realized that.

As the readers can see, Comrade George is back with his World Socialist Web Site once again.  Now here is some news that doesn't come from some Socialist site.  Major newspapers have reporters right on the scene in various spots in the world to report on what is happening.  The sad thing is that while these reporters plus photographers are trying to do their job, some of them land up dead, such as that woman reporter killed recently in Afghanistan plus those reporters killed in Syria..

Invading may be President Vladimir Putin's Plan B in Ukraine - latimes.com

Gunmen seize more sites in eastern Ukraine as official blames Russia - latimes.com


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a woman I'd really like to bang!
> 
> I wonder how much she would charge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC and a Moonpie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is telling you Guys an inch and a half is no good for her,if the job is too big for you...give the fanny(that's Vigina in Australia)to ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't take you long to get back to lickin' Holston's ass. Taste like schnitzel?
Click to expand...


I don't know anyone who LICKS a schnitzel???????you a bit weird or WHAT,No you chew schnitzel.......I liq no ones ass,unlike youbut keep trying and losing


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie thinks he is fooling anyone.  How come. Stevie. you get on the Europe board just when some Jew haters are vomiting out their stuff.  There are other things going on in  Europe, but somehow you feel it is more important to talk about Zionists.  Since you are in Australia, why not tell the readers on that forum what is going on in your country or is it more important for you to bash the "Zionists?"  If you are a "Sentinal against War Crimes," why aren't you on the appropriate forum telling about the crimes against all those dead people in Syria.  Over 150,000 people have been killed, thousands and thousands have been wounded, two million are refugees and all you want to do is keep babbling about "Zionists."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I agree re Syria that conflict is now USA v Russia,well it has been for 3 years now,the Americans are hamstrung to a certain degree,as for the Ruskies,well they support the Syrian government....their biggest problem is that in Southern Russia they are surrounded by Islamic states/Countries and are worried that turmoil will start there.
> 
> But both America and Russia are petrified that the opposition in Syria are a bigger basket-case than the present regime......this could have been sorted early on but like Iraq and Afghanistan has become an open sore.
> 
> The previous government and our present conservative government since September 2013 are influenced by the Israeli Right and Zionist,something the population here don't like at all,particually because we broke the truth about Palestinian children being locked up in cages.....which motivated the lady in the Kennesit sic to put an end to,to her credit.
> 
> I have many Jewish friends,I have NEVER hated Jews,WHY WOULD I??????but disagree with Zionism because they are Terrorists and are totally inflexible,like a fair few Islamic Organizations.I really am only interested for peace between Palestinians and Israel.steve...Remember it was only the PALESTINIANS who gave Jews safe REFUGE(as Jews and Palestinians had lived harmoniesly sic in Palestine for 2000 years) in the early 1900's onwards,until they were taken advantage of.........apart from a few to other countries but essentially...NO ONE ELSE WANTED YOU even during WW2 the allies knew full well of the CAMPS.....HITLERS EVIL WAS THE ALLIES SHAME TOO,to a degree.....BUT OF ALL THE PEOPLE OF THE WORLD THE PALESTINIANS DID YOU NO HARM........WHY DID YOU TREAT THEM OF ALL PEOPLE SO DESPICIBLY sic
> 
> As for the UKRAINE,that is not my area of expertise but Georges',which he seem very able to elucidate clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After reading all your blabbering, Stevie, this is what you should do.   Why not inform  your "Jewish friends" that there is a loser posting on a forum who is trying to blame all the trouble in the Ukraine on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and that you find that he elucidates very well on the situation there -- even when he drags in on a Europe forum what is happening with regard to the Israel/Palestine conflict which I am sure you realize belongs on a Middle East forum.
Click to expand...


Well your premise is wrong on several counts,one,the Palestinians "situation as You put it" is now a worldwide Problem,two George does elucidate well in his prose,whether he is completely correct I don't know AND NEITHER DO YOU........

WHY DID YOU TREAT THE PALESTINIANS SO DISPICIBLY..they had done nothing over centuries to harm you.Stop pissing around and Answer my reasonable question.

Don't imply I have NO Jewish friends,it just won't work.


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I agree re Syria that conflict is now USA v Russia,well it has been for 3 years now,the Americans are hamstrung to a certain degree,as for the Ruskies,well they support the Syrian government....their biggest problem is that in Southern Russia they are surrounded by Islamic states/Countries and are worried that turmoil will start there.
> 
> But both America and Russia are petrified that the opposition in Syria are a bigger basket-case than the present regime......this could have been sorted early on but like Iraq and Afghanistan has become an open sore.
> 
> The previous government and our present conservative government since September 2013 are influenced by the Israeli Right and Zionist,something the population here don't like at all,particually because we broke the truth about Palestinian children being locked up in cages.....which motivated the lady in the Kennesit sic to put an end to,to her credit.
> 
> I have many Jewish friends,I have NEVER hated Jews,WHY WOULD I??????but disagree with Zionism because they are Terrorists and are totally inflexible,like a fair few Islamic Organizations.I really am only interested for peace between Palestinians and Israel.steve...Remember it was only the PALESTINIANS who gave Jews safe REFUGE(as Jews and Palestinians had lived harmoniesly sic in Palestine for 2000 years) in the early 1900's onwards,until they were taken advantage of.........apart from a few to other countries but essentially...NO ONE ELSE WANTED YOU even during WW2 the allies knew full well of the CAMPS.....HITLERS EVIL WAS THE ALLIES SHAME TOO,to a degree.....BUT OF ALL THE PEOPLE OF THE WORLD THE PALESTINIANS DID YOU NO HARM........WHY DID YOU TREAT THEM OF ALL PEOPLE SO DESPICIBLY sic
> 
> As for the UKRAINE,that is not my area of expertise but Georges',which he seem very able to elucidate clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading all your blabbering, Stevie, this is what you should do.   Why not inform  your "Jewish friends" that there is a loser posting on a forum who is trying to blame all the trouble in the Ukraine on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and that you find that he elucidates very well on the situation there -- even when he drags in on a Europe forum what is happening with regard to the Israel/Palestine conflict which I am sure you realize belongs on a Middle East forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well your premise is wrong on several counts,one,the Palestinians "situation as You put it" is now a worldwide Problem,two George does elucidate well in his prose,whether he is completely correct I don't know AND NEITHER DO YOU........
> 
> WHY DID YOU TREAT THE PALESTINIANS SO DISPICIBLY..they had done nothing over centuries to harm you.Stop pissing around and Answer my reasonable question.
> 
> Don't imply I have NO Jewish friends,it just won't work.
Click to expand...


Clearly you have no friends, Princess, and you have no idea how Sally treats Palestinians but those poor, put-upon Jerusalem Palestinians have recently been applying for and receiving Israeli CITIZENSHIP. Kinda blows up your silliness.


----------



## MHunterB

I figured the 'inch-and-a half' was her indicating circumference - and that she was being 'optomistic'.....

Steve, Sayit was correct to apply the term 'schnitzel' to the wee winkies of 2 of the board's worst wankers (Coward George and the hole-stain):  it's a colloquialism for 'tiny little bit', not the German dish.   There's a lot of confusion with German vs Yiddish words....  I'll never forget the time some German jewelry enthusiasts came onto an English language board and started trying to get us (almost all ladies) interested in visiting their 'Schmuck-o-Rama' site..... ('schmuck' really does mean 'jewelry' in German)

NO, the l'il wee hole-stain is not a 'schmuck':  he's merely a putz, dangling uselessly.


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading all your blabbering, Stevie, this is what you should do.   Why not inform  your "Jewish friends" that there is a loser posting on a forum who is trying to blame all the trouble in the Ukraine on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and that you find that he elucidates very well on the situation there -- even when he drags in on a Europe forum what is happening with regard to the Israel/Palestine conflict which I am sure you realize belongs on a Middle East forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well your premise is wrong on several counts,one,the Palestinians "situation as You put it" is now a worldwide Problem,two George does elucidate well in his prose,whether he is completely correct I don't know AND NEITHER DO YOU........
> 
> WHY DID YOU TREAT THE PALESTINIANS SO DISPICIBLY..they had done nothing over centuries to harm you.Stop pissing around and Answer my reasonable question.
> 
> Don't imply I have NO Jewish friends,it just won't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly you have no friends, Princess, and you have no idea how Sally treats Palestinians but those poor, put-upon Jerusalem Palestinians have recently been applying for and receiving Israeli CITIZENSHIP. Kinda blows up your silliness.
Click to expand...


But Licker I know how the Right Wing Jews and Zionists have..........I know that their are loads of Palestinian Israelis and on the whole are treated well.......but that is not what I'm referring to..........try to keep up to speed please,otherwise these posts degenerate to a slanging match....which seems your preference.....but not mine.

Personally I only responded to Sally in kind,I do not know her personally,I'm sure she is a nice person but that doesn't mean I cannot respond to her as I feel.......I know Marg is probably a bit pissed at me but I find her a realshe stands by her convictions,I do not always agree with certain things she says but respect her all the same.

But you are a nasty piece of work in my opinion.......I think there should be an Israel and have always been completely open and consistent in this view BUT I SUPPORT a Palestine.

Something that YOU WOULD NEVER CONSIDER because you are a TWAT.

Shalom  steve


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I agree re Syria that conflict is now USA v Russia,well it has been for 3 years now,the Americans are hamstrung to a certain degree,as for the Ruskies,well they support the Syrian government....their biggest problem is that in Southern Russia they are surrounded by Islamic states/Countries and are worried that turmoil will start there.
> 
> But both America and Russia are petrified that the opposition in Syria are a bigger basket-case than the present regime......this could have been sorted early on but like Iraq and Afghanistan has become an open sore.
> 
> The previous government and our present conservative government since September 2013 are influenced by the Israeli Right and Zionist,something the population here don't like at all,particually because we broke the truth about Palestinian children being locked up in cages.....which motivated the lady in the Kennesit sic to put an end to,to her credit.
> 
> I have many Jewish friends,I have NEVER hated Jews,WHY WOULD I??????but disagree with Zionism because they are Terrorists and are totally inflexible,like a fair few Islamic Organizations.I really am only interested for peace between Palestinians and Israel.steve...Remember it was only the PALESTINIANS who gave Jews safe REFUGE(as Jews and Palestinians had lived harmoniesly sic in Palestine for 2000 years) in the early 1900's onwards,until they were taken advantage of.........apart from a few to other countries but essentially...NO ONE ELSE WANTED YOU even during WW2 the allies knew full well of the CAMPS.....HITLERS EVIL WAS THE ALLIES SHAME TOO,to a degree.....BUT OF ALL THE PEOPLE OF THE WORLD THE PALESTINIANS DID YOU NO HARM........WHY DID YOU TREAT THEM OF ALL PEOPLE SO DESPICIBLY sic
> 
> As for the UKRAINE,that is not my area of expertise but Georges',which he seem very able to elucidate clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading all your blabbering, Stevie, this is what you should do.   Why not inform  your "Jewish friends" that there is a loser posting on a forum who is trying to blame all the trouble in the Ukraine on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and that you find that he elucidates very well on the situation there -- even when he drags in on a Europe forum what is happening with regard to the Israel/Palestine conflict which I am sure you realize belongs on a Middle East forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well your premise is wrong on several counts,one,the Palestinians "situation as You put it" is now a worldwide Problem,two George does elucidate well in his prose,whether he is completely correct I don't know AND NEITHER DO YOU........
> 
> WHY DID YOU TREAT THE PALESTINIANS SO DISPICIBLY..they had done nothing over centuries to harm you.Stop pissing around and Answer my reasonable question.
> 
> Don't imply I have NO Jewish friends,it just won't work.
Click to expand...


This is what you should do, Stevie.  Print out all the posts from your friend, Comrade George which reference his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and show them to  your "Jewish friends."  Tell them that you appreciate  Comrade George's posts because you feel they are right on the button -- that the Jews run everything in the Ukraine and they are so, so bad to the Arabs in one tiny area of the Middle East.  While your "Jewish friends" are reading Comrade George's posts, there will be many more Arabs murdered in the other Middle East countries by their fellow Arabs, which, of course, you have no interest in because they don't involve the "Zionists."


----------



## georgephillip

"Mr. Kolomoysky, the new governor of the Dnipropetrovsk region, derided Rabbi Lazars support for Mr. Putin as Kremlin-orchestrated propaganda. 

"Russia, he said in an interview, has put pressure on Jewish leaders to fall into line with Moscows contention that Ukraines government was toppled in a fascist coup. 'Unlike in Russia, Ukraines Jewish community is not a lever of the state,' he said.

"Mr. Kolomoysky, a Russian speaker who has both Israeli and Ukrainian passports, scoffed at the Kremlins pledges to protect Jews, Russian-speakers and other minorities. 'We can protect ourselves. We dont need any protection from Russia,' he said. 'There is no fascism here. It does not exist.'"

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/09/world/europe/ukraines-jews-dismiss-claims-of-anti-semitism.html?_r=0


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "Mr. Kolomoysky, the new governor of the Dnipropetrovsk region, derided Rabbi Lazars support for Mr. Putin as Kremlin-orchestrated propaganda.
> 
> "Russia, he said in an interview, has put pressure on Jewish leaders to fall into line with Moscows contention that Ukraines government was toppled in a fascist coup. 'Unlike in Russia, Ukraines Jewish community is not a lever of the state,' he said.
> 
> "Mr. Kolomoysky, a Russian speaker who has both Israeli and Ukrainian passports, scoffed at the Kremlins pledges to protect Jews, Russian-speakers and other minorities. 'We can protect ourselves. We dont need any protection from Russia,' he said. 'There is no fascism here. It does not exist.'"
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/09/world/europe/ukraines-jews-dismiss-claims-of-anti-semitism.html?_r=0



Are  you still blabbering away once again about the Jews, your favorite scapegoat, Comrade George?  Amazing how Comrade George always seems to find articles where he can drag in his favorite scapegoats!!!  Aren't you going to at least get out of your apartment for some fresh air today?  I feel like finding some Rusian widow on one of the dating sites for you who has a nice dacha in Russia and will convince you to like the borscht that she makes.  After all, you hate this country and appear to be backing the Russians so why not move over there where you might feel more comfortable with your sorry life?  Now for some news that doesn't involve Comrade George's favorite scapegoat.

Russia appears to be behind Ukraine violence, U.S. envoy to U.N. says - latimes.com

AOL.com Article - Ukraine asks for UN peacekeepers in restive east

Maybe Comrade George, when he gets cozied up to that Russian woman, can have her to ask the Russian authorities how come they were not cooperating more fully with the U.S. so that the tragedy at Boston might have been avoided.

AOL.com Article - Russia omitted details on Boston Marathon bombing suspect


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Kolomoysky, the new governor of the Dnipropetrovsk region, derided Rabbi Lazars support for Mr. Putin as Kremlin-orchestrated propaganda.
> 
> "Russia, he said in an interview, has put pressure on Jewish leaders to fall into line with Moscows contention that Ukraines government was toppled in a fascist coup. 'Unlike in Russia, Ukraines Jewish community is not a lever of the state,' he said.
> 
> "Mr. Kolomoysky, a Russian speaker who has both Israeli and Ukrainian passports, scoffed at the Kremlins pledges to protect Jews, Russian-speakers and other minorities. 'We can protect ourselves. We dont need any protection from Russia,' he said. 'There is no fascism here. It does not exist.'"
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/09/world/europe/ukraines-jews-dismiss-claims-of-anti-semitism.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are  you still blabbering away once again about the Jews, your favorite scapegoat, Comrade George?  Amazing how Comrade George always seems to find articles where he can drag in his favorite scapegoats!!!  Aren't you going to at least get out of your apartment for some fresh air today?  I feel like finding some Rusian widow on one of the dating sites for you who has a nice dacha in Russia and will convince you to like the borscht that she makes.  After all, you hate this country and appear to be backing the Russians so why not move over there where you might feel more comfortable with your sorry life?  Now for some news that doesn't involve Comrade George's favorite scapegoat.
> 
> Russia appears to be behind Ukraine violence, U.S. envoy to U.N. says - latimes.com
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine asks for UN peacekeepers in restive east
> 
> Maybe Comrade George, when he gets cozied up to that Russian woman, can have her to ask the Russian authorities how come they were not cooperating more fully with the U.S. so that the tragedy at Boston might have been avoided.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Russia omitted details on Boston Marathon bombing suspect
Click to expand...

"Analyst have listed Kolomoyskyi as an ally of Ukrainian politician Yulia Tymoshenko and her Bloc Yulia Tymoshenko.[1] 

"Although according to RIA Novosti (in January 2010), Kolomoysky relations with Tymoshenko 'were soured some time ago, probably due to his refusal to finance Tymoshenko's election campaign' in 2010.[17][16] 

"Croatian newspaper Nacional claimed in September 2007 that Kolomoyskyi had become an ally of (then) Ukrainian President Victor Yushchenko and had financed Yushchenko's Our UkrainePeople's Self-Defense Bloc.[9]

"In the 2012 Ukrainian parliamentary election Kolomoyskyi was perceived as being one of UDARs main sponsors.[18][16] This has been denied by UDAR.[19]

"On 2 March 2014, admits the 2014 pro-Russian protests in Ukraine, acting President Oleksandr Turchynov appointed Kolomoyskyi Governor of Dnipropetrovsk Oblast.[20] 1 day later he referred to Russian President Vladimir Putin as a 'schizophrenic shorty' who was 'totally out of touch, completely crazy'.[4] 

"During a news conference the next day, Putin claimed that Kolomoyskyi had reneged on a contract with Roman Abramovich, saying 'I myself asked Abramovich why he did it later, and he told me he did not think it possible that someone would play him like that.'

"Putin said of Kolomoyskyi, 'This is just a unique crook'[nb 1] and claimed that 'Of course people are not happy' with his appointment as Governor of Dnipropetrovsk Oblast."

Ihor Kolomoyskyi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Kolomoysky, the new governor of the Dnipropetrovsk region, derided Rabbi Lazars support for Mr. Putin as Kremlin-orchestrated propaganda.
> 
> "Russia, he said in an interview, has put pressure on Jewish leaders to fall into line with Moscows contention that Ukraines government was toppled in a fascist coup. 'Unlike in Russia, Ukraines Jewish community is not a lever of the state,' he said.
> 
> "Mr. Kolomoysky, a Russian speaker who has both Israeli and Ukrainian passports, scoffed at the Kremlins pledges to protect Jews, Russian-speakers and other minorities. 'We can protect ourselves. We dont need any protection from Russia,' he said. 'There is no fascism here. It does not exist.'"
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/09/world/europe/ukraines-jews-dismiss-claims-of-anti-semitism.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are  you still blabbering away once again about the Jews, your favorite scapegoat, Comrade George?  Amazing how Comrade George always seems to find articles where he can drag in his favorite scapegoats!!!  Aren't you going to at least get out of your apartment for some fresh air today?  I feel like finding some Rusian widow on one of the dating sites for you who has a nice dacha in Russia and will convince you to like the borscht that she makes.  After all, you hate this country and appear to be backing the Russians so why not move over there where you might feel more comfortable with your sorry life?  Now for some news that doesn't involve Comrade George's favorite scapegoat.
> 
> Russia appears to be behind Ukraine violence, U.S. envoy to U.N. says - latimes.com
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine asks for UN peacekeepers in restive east
> 
> Maybe Comrade George, when he gets cozied up to that Russian woman, can have her to ask the Russian authorities how come they were not cooperating more fully with the U.S. so that the tragedy at Boston might have been avoided.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Russia omitted details on Boston Marathon bombing suspect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Analyst have listed Kolomoyskyi as an ally of Ukrainian politician Yulia Tymoshenko and her Bloc Yulia Tymoshenko.[1]
> 
> "Although according to RIA Novosti (in January 2010), Kolomoysky relations with Tymoshenko 'were soured some time ago, probably due to his refusal to finance Tymoshenko's election campaign' in 2010.[17][16]
> 
> "Croatian newspaper Nacional claimed in September 2007 that Kolomoyskyi had become an ally of (then) Ukrainian President Victor Yushchenko and had financed Yushchenko's Our UkrainePeople's Self-Defense Bloc.[9]
> 
> "In the 2012 Ukrainian parliamentary election Kolomoyskyi was perceived as being one of UDARs main sponsors.[18][16] This has been denied by UDAR.[19]
> 
> "On 2 March 2014, admits the 2014 pro-Russian protests in Ukraine, acting President Oleksandr Turchynov appointed Kolomoyskyi Governor of Dnipropetrovsk Oblast.[20] 1 day later he referred to Russian President Vladimir Putin as a 'schizophrenic shorty' who was 'totally out of touch, completely crazy'.[4]
> 
> "During a news conference the next day, Putin claimed that Kolomoyskyi had reneged on a contract with Roman Abramovich, saying 'I myself asked Abramovich why he did it later, and he told me he did not think it possible that someone would play him like that.'
> 
> "Putin said of Kolomoyskyi, 'This is just a unique crook'[nb 1] and claimed that 'Of course people are not happy' with his appointment as Governor of Dnipropetrovsk Oblast."
> 
> Ihor Kolomoyskyi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Pathetic Comrade George, there are loads of people living in the Ukraine, the majority of whom aren't Jewish.  Why not tell us why you are obsessed with the Jews there?  Is what is happening there affecting you in any way for which a Jew is responsible/?  Somehow I doubt it, and it is just because you feel you have to demonize your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  It would be far healthier if you would forget about your scapegoats for a while and take a walk.  I have a great suggestion.  Since you live in what is an Hispanic area, why not see if you can take a Spanish conversation class at some high school.  Maybe some of the classes that are given to adults division would have something like this.  This way  you would be able to actually speak to real people face to face in your neighborhood and not have to just depend on communicating with people you will never meet in real life.  It really is fun talking to real people face to face, Comrade George.

Hmm,, does this article mention Comrade George's fellow scapegoats?

AOL.com Article - Ukraine to launch anti-terror operation

Now for some business news/  It's a shame that Comrade George wasn't smart enough to have gotten involved with work that is done in Silicon Valley.  If he had been, he might have had a great house in San Mateo by now.

AOL.com Article - Politics test Silicon Valley's Russian ties


----------



## SAYIT

MHunterB said:


> I figured the 'inch-and-a half' was her indicating circumference - and that she was being 'optomistic'.....
> 
> Steve, Sayit was correct to apply the term 'schnitzel' to the wee winkies of 2 of the board's worst wankers (Coward George and the hole-stain):  it's a colloquialism for 'tiny little bit', not the German dish.   There's a lot of confusion with German vs Yiddish words....  I'll never forget the time some German jewelry enthusiasts came onto an English language board and started trying to get us (almost all ladies) interested in visiting their 'Schmuck-o-Rama' site..... ('schmuck' really does mean 'jewelry' in German)
> 
> NO, the l'il wee hole-stain is not a 'schmuck':  he's merely a putz, dangling uselessly.



I neither said nor implied that anyone licks schnitzel. That's just The Pompous Liq being typically stupid. Here's what I did say:

Didn't take you long to get back to lickin' Holston's ass. Taste like schnitzel?


----------



## Roudy

All I can say is leave it up to a Muslim moron to blame to the situation in Ukraine on Jews.


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> All I can say is leave it up to a Muslim moron to blame to the situation in Ukraine on Jews.



Could be that Comrade George actually belongs to Louie Farrakhan's group, the Nation of Islam.  There are lots of them in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## MHunterB

sayit said:


> mhunterb said:
> 
> 
> 
> i figured the 'inch-and-a half' was her indicating circumference - and that she was being 'optomistic'.....
> 
> Steve, sayit was correct to apply the term 'schnitzel' to the wee winkies of 2 of the board's worst wankers (coward george and the hole-stain):  It's a colloquialism for 'tiny little bit', not the german dish.   There's a lot of confusion with german vs yiddish words....  I'll never forget the time some german jewelry enthusiasts came onto an english language board and started trying to get us (almost all ladies) interested in visiting their 'schmuck-o-rama' site..... ('schmuck' really does mean 'jewelry' in german)
> 
> no, the l'il wee hole-stain is not a 'schmuck':  He's merely a putz, dangling uselessly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i neither said nor implied that anyone licks schnitzel. That's just the pompous liq being typically stupid. Here's what i did say:
> 
> Didn't take you long to get back to lickin' holston's ass. Taste like schnitzel?
Click to expand...


ok : ))


----------



## holston

?Rule by oligarchs: Kiev appoints billionaires to govern east ? RT News


> *Rule by oligarchs: *Kiev appoints billionaires to govern east



 If any of this reminds you of what is happening in the US, it ought to. 




What happens to Ukraine will be a model for the rest of us | Veterans Today


> *Ukraine names Oligarchs and Gangsters as Governors and Ministers*
> &#8230;by  F.  William Engdahl





> The *newly self-elected Ukrainian government is reorganizing all institutions of power,* dissolving the special riot police, naming its cronies to key political posts.
> 
> But perhaps the *most indicative of the true character of the new regime is the naming last week of new Governors to head the major political divisions of regions of Ukraine.*
> 
> *They include dual Israeli-Ukrainian nationals and notorious billionaire gangsters.* This seems to be the &#8220;democracy&#8221; that *US State Department Assistant Secretary for European Affairs, Victoris Nuland* had in mind when she rejected earlier EU compromise initiatives with the terse comment, *&#8220;Fuck the EU.&#8221;*






*US State Department Assistant Secretary *for European Affairs,* Victoris Nuland*................*&#8220;Fuck the EU.&#8221;*




*Ihor Kolomonskyi* -  *Jewish Israeli-*Ukranian billionaire

 These are the people that the "your representatives" in Washington are backing against the Ukranian's right to autonomy. 






 Serhiy Taruta 


> Serhiy Taruta is a Ukrainian businessman, chairman of Industrial Union of Donbas, and President of FC Metalurh Donetsk. According to Forbes magazine, he ranks among the 500 richest people in the world, with his estimated wealth being around 2 billion US dollars.





> *This is the result of the US-engineered coup in Ukraine.* Now with EU and *US financial aid conditional on the new Ukraine government embracing severe IMF austerity and privatization *as well as demand to end domestic gas price subsidies, the new government is clearly looking forward to the next rape of hapless Ukrainians and worse






> Why would people in the US, allegedly promoters of democracy, not care about the gangsters and murderers their policies have brought into Kiev? US-Polish security strategist, Zbigniew Brzezinski stated it clearly back in 1997:



".......if Moscow regains control over Ukraine, with its 52 million people and major resources as well as its access to the Black Sea, Russia automatically again regains the wherewithal to become a powerful imperial state, spanning Europe and Asia.&#8221; -Zbigniew Brzezinski





> Among the members of the Pravi Sektor is the hard-core Ukrainian National Assembly-Ukrainian National Self-Defense (UNA-UNSO), reported tied to NATO and used for their &#8220;dirty wars&#8221; in Chechnya, Georgia and elsewhere since 1991.  * Haaretz, Israel&#8217;s oldest newspaper, reports that Right Sector distributed translations of Mein Kampf and the Protocols of the Elders of Zion in Maidan Square.*[5]
> 
> In 1991 on Ukrainian independence from Russia, new National Security and Defense Council head Parubiy founded the neo-Nazi Social-National Party of Ukraine together with Oleh Tyahnybok, the leader of Svoboda, who is now a People&#8217;s Deputy in the new Ukrainian parliament.
> 
> Yarosh also heads the neo-nazi Stepan Bandera Tryzub organization since 2005. On their website, Yarosh issued an appeal to Dokka Umarov, the Chechen terrorist guerrilla leader associated with Al-Qaeda, for support of Ukraine.




 The claim that the overthrow of the government of Ukraine was led by "Nazis" sort of begs the question, 

 Why would "Nazis" be fighting against the Ukrainian government and Russia in order to install JEWISH oligarchs into power?

 Are they that stupid or what?


  And how is it that the US has axed the Constitution in the name of "war on terror" while it is sponsoring it's prime terrorist target "Al-Qaeda"?

 How is it that their actions in one case are called "terror" and in another "freedom fighter"?


 It sort of makes you wonder what that rotten smell is coming from Washington DC and the mainstream media. 

 Or is the Zionist media now supporting "Neo-Nazis"?


 All the discussion by the forum Hasbara about penises, rectums, and sexual perversions, as much as they enjoy it, does nothing to answer these questions. 

 What do YOU think?











Ihor Kolomoyskyi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> Ihor Valeriyovych Kolomoyskyi  is an Ukrainian*-Israeli business oligarch of Jewish descent *and the current Governor of Dnipropetrovsk Oblast.[4]
> 
> A multibillionaire, Kolomoyskyi is rated as the second or third richest person in Ukraine (after Rinat Akhmetov and/or Viktor Pinchuk) since 2006[5][6] and 377th richest person in the world by the Forbes (as of 2011.)





> Kolomoyskyi is the co-founder of the *PrivatBank *(and its informal Privat Group, respectively) and was appointed Chairman of its Board of Directors in 1997.[1][7] Other fields of activity include: ferroalloys, finance, oil products,* mass media,*[8] metal and *petroleum industries *(also in Russia and Romania).





> Kolomoysky has a *dual Ukrainian-Israeli citizenship* although dual citizenship is not recognized by Ukraine


----------



## georgephillip

"The new 'interim' Cabinet of Arseniy Yatsenyuk fits into a similar pattern of oligarchs, gangsters and corruption. 

"It includes Andriy V. Parubiy as new Secretary of the National Security and Defence Council of Ukraine. Parubiy led the anti-government riots.

"His mooted deputy at National Security is neo-nazi Right Sector (Pravyi Sektor) leader, Dmytro Yarosh. 

"Pravi Sektor is estimated to number 5,000 and were inbvolved in the most extreme violence at Maidan Square and allegedly did the sniper killings of police and demonstrators that led to the coup on February 22.

"Among the members of the Pravi Sektor is the hard-core Ukrainian National Assembly-Ukrainian National Self-Defense (UNA-UNSO), reported tied to NATO and used for their 'dirty wars' in Chechnya, Georgia and elsewhere since 1991.   

"Haaretz, Israels oldest newspaper, reports that Right Sector distributed translations of Mein Kampf and the Protocols of the Elders of Zion in Maidan Square.[5]"

What happens to Ukraine will be a model for the rest of us | Veterans Today

*The hard core nationalists and their fire bombs that drove an elected president from office in Kiev are now heading for southeast Ukraine where they might find opponents that haven't been disarmed.*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "The new 'interim' Cabinet of Arseniy Yatsenyuk fits into a similar pattern of oligarchs, gangsters and corruption.
> 
> "It includes Andriy V. Parubiy as new Secretary of the National Security and Defence Council of Ukraine. Parubiy led the anti-government riots.
> 
> "His mooted deputy at National Security is neo-nazi Right Sector (Pravyi Sektor) leader, Dmytro Yarosh.
> 
> "Pravi Sektor is estimated to number 5,000 and were inbvolved in the most extreme violence at Maidan Square and allegedly did the sniper killings of police and demonstrators that led to the coup on February 22.
> 
> "Among the members of the Pravi Sektor is the hard-core Ukrainian National Assembly-Ukrainian National Self-Defense (UNA-UNSO), reported tied to NATO and used for their 'dirty wars' in Chechnya, Georgia and elsewhere since 1991.
> 
> "Haaretz, Israels oldest newspaper, reports that Right Sector distributed translations of Mein Kampf and the Protocols of the Elders of Zion in Maidan Square.[5]"
> 
> What happens to Ukraine will be a model for the rest of us | Veterans Today
> 
> *The hard core nationalists and their fire bombs that drove an elected president from office in Kiev are now heading for southeast Ukraine where they might find opponents that haven't been disarmed.*



Poor Comrade George, he has to run to a site which thinks they are fooling everyone with the heading of Veterans Today, but it is not an official Veterans' site, but it certainly is anti-Semitic, and has plenty of articles against the Jews and Israel.  This shows how desperately Comrade George needs a scapegoat for his own failures in life.  By the way, Comrade George, all the Jew haters seem to quote Haaretz, the Leftist newspaper in Israel, but they never seem to quote the other Israeli newspapers.  Hmmm, I wonder why.  

Since Comrade George is so enamored with Russia, I really think he should find himself a Russian widow who advertises on one of those sites which are for Russian women looking for men.  He might feel more comfortable living in a dacha in a Communist country than a tiny one-room subsidized apartment. in America.  In time, he could learn to speak Russian.

Meanwhile, the news I am reading from an American newspaper, which Comrade George, doesn't seem to like to bring up because it never mentions his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, is .............

Pro-Russia police help foil Ukraine crackdown in east - latimes.com

And then there is the AOL news.  Does it mention your favorite scapegoats, Comrade George?

AOL.com Article - Ukraine asks for UN peacekeepers in restive east.

Now since this thread is concentrating on that parts of the world, let's have a little entertainment......

Astounding Wire Balancing Act - Tatiana Kundyk - Ukraine Got Talent


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The new 'interim' Cabinet of Arseniy Yatsenyuk fits into a similar pattern of oligarchs, gangsters and corruption.
> 
> "It includes Andriy V. Parubiy as new Secretary of the National Security and Defence Council of Ukraine. Parubiy led the anti-government riots.
> 
> "His mooted deputy at National Security is neo-nazi Right Sector (Pravyi Sektor) leader, Dmytro Yarosh.
> 
> "Pravi Sektor is estimated to number 5,000 and were inbvolved in the most extreme violence at Maidan Square and allegedly did the sniper killings of police and demonstrators that led to the coup on February 22.
> 
> "Among the members of the Pravi Sektor is the hard-core Ukrainian National Assembly-Ukrainian National Self-Defense (UNA-UNSO), reported tied to NATO and used for their 'dirty wars' in Chechnya, Georgia and elsewhere since 1991.
> 
> "Haaretz, Israels oldest newspaper, reports that Right Sector distributed translations of Mein Kampf and the Protocols of the Elders of Zion in Maidan Square.[5]"
> 
> What happens to Ukraine will be a model for the rest of us | Veterans Today
> 
> *The hard core nationalists and their fire bombs that drove an elected president from office in Kiev are now heading for southeast Ukraine where they might find opponents that haven't been disarmed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Comrade George, he has to run to a site which thinks they are fooling everyone with the heading of Veterans Today, but it is not an official Veterans' site, but it certainly is anti-Semitic, and has plenty of articles against the Jews and Israel.  This shows how desperately Comrade George needs a scapegoat for his own failures in life.  By the way, Comrade George, all the Jew haters seem to quote Haaretz, the Leftist newspaper in Israel, but they never seem to quote the other Israeli newspapers.  Hmmm, I wonder why.
> 
> Since Comrade George is so enamored with Russia, I really think he should find himself a Russian widow who advertises on one of those sites which are for Russian women looking for men.  He might feel more comfortable living in a dacha in a Communist country than a tiny one-room subsidized apartment. in America.  In time, he could learn to speak Russian.
> 
> Meanwhile, the news I am reading from an American newspaper, which Comrade George, doesn't seem to like to bring up because it never mentions his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, is .............
> 
> Pro-Russia police help foil Ukraine crackdown in east - latimes.com
> 
> And then there is the AOL news.  Does it mention your favorite scapegoats, Comrade George?
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine asks for UN peacekeepers in restive east.
> 
> Now since this thread is concentrating on that parts of the world, let's have a little entertainment......
> 
> Astounding Wire Balancing Act - Tatiana Kundyk - Ukraine Got Talent
Click to expand...

"Press TV: Is this a policy of economic aggression now that Russia has hiked the prices or is it their right to do that with Kiev?

"Dean: Well, it certainly is. There were ways they were supporting Ukraine  which has 8-10 million Russians in it  get through their economic problems and this was to subsidize the gas prices.

"This is something that Russia has an awful lot of so that was the least expensive way for them to try to support the Ukraine getting through its economic problems.

"But then again, un-said in that, Ukraine would not become a bastion for Western military power or NATO or be seduced by them into putting missiles or NATO bases right on the Russian border and they made a very good deal with them.

"The EU tried to get a deal by just moving Ukraines debt around, but never really wanted to give them any cash because they didnt really have a lot to give. 

"So, Russia countered that by continuing the gas discounts  which really is cash.

"And thats why [Viktor] Yanukovych [, former President of Ukraine], he basically went the other way (siding with Russia) and now we saw the West decided that we have to make a move now *and we all know that they were totally behind the coup*."

West has no play over Kiev gas subsidy | Veterans Today


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The new 'interim' Cabinet of Arseniy Yatsenyuk fits into a similar pattern of oligarchs, gangsters and corruption.
> 
> "It includes Andriy V. Parubiy as new Secretary of the National Security and Defence Council of Ukraine. Parubiy led the anti-government riots.
> 
> "His mooted deputy at National Security is neo-nazi Right Sector (Pravyi Sektor) leader, Dmytro Yarosh.
> 
> "Pravi Sektor is estimated to number 5,000 and were inbvolved in the most extreme violence at Maidan Square and allegedly did the sniper killings of police and demonstrators that led to the coup on February 22.
> 
> "Among the members of the Pravi Sektor is the hard-core Ukrainian National Assembly-Ukrainian National Self-Defense (UNA-UNSO), reported tied to NATO and used for their 'dirty wars' in Chechnya, Georgia and elsewhere since 1991.
> 
> "Haaretz, Israels oldest newspaper, reports that Right Sector distributed translations of Mein Kampf and the Protocols of the Elders of Zion in Maidan Square.[5]"
> 
> What happens to Ukraine will be a model for the rest of us | Veterans Today
> 
> *The hard core nationalists and their fire bombs that drove an elected president from office in Kiev are now heading for southeast Ukraine where they might find opponents that haven't been disarmed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Comrade George, he has to run to a site which thinks they are fooling everyone with the heading of Veterans Today, but it is not an official Veterans' site, but it certainly is anti-Semitic, and has plenty of articles against the Jews and Israel.  This shows how desperately Comrade George needs a scapegoat for his own failures in life.  By the way, Comrade George, all the Jew haters seem to quote Haaretz, the Leftist newspaper in Israel, but they never seem to quote the other Israeli newspapers.  Hmmm, I wonder why.
> 
> Since Comrade George is so enamored with Russia, I really think he should find himself a Russian widow who advertises on one of those sites which are for Russian women looking for men.  He might feel more comfortable living in a dacha in a Communist country than a tiny one-room subsidized apartment. in America.  In time, he could learn to speak Russian.
> 
> Meanwhile, the news I am reading from an American newspaper, which Comrade George, doesn't seem to like to bring up because it never mentions his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, is .............
> 
> Pro-Russia police help foil Ukraine crackdown in east - latimes.com
> 
> And then there is the AOL news.  Does it mention your favorite scapegoats, Comrade George?
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine asks for UN peacekeepers in restive east.
> 
> Now since this thread is concentrating on that parts of the world, let's have a little entertainment......
> 
> Astounding Wire Balancing Act - Tatiana Kundyk - Ukraine Got Talent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Press TV: Is this a policy of economic aggression now that Russia has hiked the prices or is it their right to do that with Kiev?
> 
> "Dean: Well, it certainly is. There were ways they were supporting Ukraine  which has 8-10 million Russians in it  get through their economic problems and this was to subsidize the gas prices.
> 
> "This is something that Russia has an awful lot of so that was the least expensive way for them to try to support the Ukraine getting through its economic problems.
> 
> "But then again, un-said in that, Ukraine would not become a bastion for Western military power or NATO or be seduced by them into putting missiles or NATO bases right on the Russian border and they made a very good deal with them.
> 
> "The EU tried to get a deal by just moving Ukraines debt around, but never really wanted to give them any cash because they didnt really have a lot to give.
> 
> "So, Russia countered that by continuing the gas discounts  which really is cash.
> 
> "And thats why [Viktor] Yanukovych [, former President of Ukraine], he basically went the other way (siding with Russia) and now we saw the West decided that we have to make a move now *and we all know that they were totally behind the coup*."
> 
> West has no play over Kiev gas subsidy | Veterans Today
Click to expand...



Isn't Press TV the Iranian mouthpiece?  How come you never speak up against the Iranian regime, Comrade Geroge?  Perhaps you should go sit with the Ayatollahs while they await the 12th Imam to jump out of the well.  After all, they want to destroy Israel, and you are all for that.  

So tell us, are you interested at all with what is going on in the rest of Europe which doesn't involve any Jews?  Plenty is happening there, but I guess if you can't drag in your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, it isn't worth your time.

Anyhow, Comrade George, if you were a judge at Ukraine Got Talent, how would you have voted for Tatiana?  Gee, maybe the Russian widow you get will have the same name.?


----------



## holston

I am still wondering how "Neo Nazis" could be fighting on behalf of Jewish oligarchs and gangsters.

 Doesn't anyone have any idea how this works. 

 If not, then the internet Hasbara are going to have to begin calling "anti-Semites" something other than "Nazis".


----------



## georgephillip

holston said:


> I am still wondering how "Neo Nazis" could be fighting on behalf of Jewish oligarchs and gangsters.
> 
> Doesn't anyone have any idea how this works.
> 
> If not, then the internet Hasbara are going to have to begin calling "anti-Semites" something other than "Nazis".


*Orwell would be hard pressed to answer how Nazis and rich Jews in Israel and Ukraine would find common ground.

Here's one possible explanation from CounterPunch:*

"We live in the times that George Orwell predicted in his groundbreaking novel 1984.  

"A time of deception, where nothing is what it seems to be. 

"Lost in a deep fog of propaganda that passes for information, we have to decipher through conflicting narratives, where stories are planted to hide other ones. In this fictional conundrum, reality has become surreal, and words have lost their meaning. 

"In our Orwellian lexicon, a pro-capitalist and neo-colonialist such as French President Francois Hollande is called a socialist; violent imperialist  interventions conducted by the United States and its allies, or even the United Nations, worldwide are called humanitarian missions or peacekeeping missions; policies of regime change, already conducted in Iraq and Libya, and underway in Ukraine, Syria, Venezuela, and even Cuba, are called promoting democracy or strengthening civil society. 

"{In Orwellian times, a phony revolution in Kiev is concocted by neocons in Washington DC with help from so-called humanitarian non-governmental organizations (NGO), and USAID takes on the  CIAs role to promote supposedly spontaneous protests in Cuba. 

"In Orwellian times, a big lie often repeated becomes the truth. 

"When policymakers are spin masters, truth is the first casualty."

Ukraine and Syria, In Orwellian Times » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

*One would think the lies Barry and Kerry told last August regarding Sarin in Syria would still be fresh enough in most minds to make more Americans suspicious about the recent coup in Kiev.

Obviously, too many of us are distracted by the spin to notice the abyss we're plunging in to.*


----------



## holston

Bump.



georgephillip said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still wondering how "Neo Nazis" could be fighting on behalf of Jewish oligarchs and gangsters.
> 
> Doesn't anyone have any idea how this works.
> 
> If not, then the internet Hasbara are going to have to begin calling "anti-Semites" something other than "Nazis".
> 
> 
> 
> *Orwell would be hard pressed to answer how Nazis and rich Jews in Israel and Ukraine would find common ground.
> 
> Here's one possible explanation from CounterPunch:*
> 
> "We live in the times that George Orwell predicted in his groundbreaking novel 1984.
> 
> "A time of deception, where nothing is what it seems to be.
> 
> "Lost in a deep fog of propaganda that passes for information, we have to decipher through conflicting narratives, where stories are planted to hide other ones. In this fictional conundrum, reality has become surreal, and words have lost their meaning.
> 
> "In our Orwellian lexicon, a pro-capitalist and neo-colonialist such as French President Francois Hollande is called a socialist; violent imperialist  interventions conducted by the United States and its allies, or even the United Nations, worldwide are called humanitarian missions or peacekeeping missions; policies of regime change, already conducted in Iraq and Libya, and underway in Ukraine, Syria, Venezuela, and even Cuba, are called promoting democracy or strengthening civil society.
> 
> "{In Orwellian times, a phony revolution in Kiev is concocted by neocons in Washington DC with help from so-called humanitarian non-governmental organizations (NGO), and USAID takes on the  CIA&#8217;s role to promote supposedly spontaneous protests in Cuba.
> 
> "In Orwellian times, a big lie often repeated becomes the truth.
> 
> "When policymakers are spin masters, truth is the first casualty."
> 
> Ukraine and Syria, In Orwellian Times » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> *One would think the lies Barry and Kerry told last August regarding Sarin in Syria would still be fresh enough in most minds to make more Americans suspicious about the recent coup in Kiev.
> 
> Obviously, too many of us are distracted by the spin to notice the abyss we're plunging in to.*
Click to expand...


 You said it, comrade.
 I would be interesting to see how the Hasbarats are going to spin this one. 

 There was Rabbi I quoted a few pages back who denied that there was any "anti-Semitism" in Ukraine. 

 Maybe the only way these oligarchs could disguise the fact that they're the ones who are taking control of Ukraine is to spread the scuttlebutt that it was Neo-Nazi extremists who were leading the overthrow. 

 I suspect that the leaders of the uprising are being paid under the table with some of those TRILLIONS of dollars that went missing from the Pentagon budget right before 9/11. Unfortunately I don't have any way of finding out.

 I just feel almost certain that the "Arab Spring" has been fomented by foreign agents working in collusion with the agents of ZOG and that US taxpayers have been funding the operations unawares. 

 Does that sound plausible to you?

 My instincts tell me that these kinds of covert actions are not good for the US, not because they are covert, but because they are fundamentally wrong in principle. 
 I am as pro US as a person can be. That's why I am opposed to practices like the use of torture as a means of interrogating prisoners being adopted as a matter of routine policy. 

 How can the US serve as a "Beacon of Light" if we are doing all the nasty things we have accused other nations of doing? 

 This kind of attitude is typical of the Machiavellian Talmudic worshiping Neo-Con crowds. 
 This and many other signs such as the NDAA, the "Patriot Act", the expatriation act, and etc and etc have convinced me that it is _those_ people who are behind this mess. 
 I am also convinced that they care not a flitter whether the US goes bankrupt in the process, economically OR MORALLY, just as long as they can carry their ambitions a step closer to their religious "Mashianic Age". 

 I've added that to emphasize that I am NOT un-American. I LIVE here. Why should I want to crap my own bed???

 It's just that I see the US drifting towards a godless kind of Sodom and Gomorrah or a modern day Babylon with each passing day. 

 I do not wish to be buried under the rubble when it falls down around our ears. Our national infidels do not believe this is possible. Neither did those empires of old mentioned in the Bible who became proud of their might despite the rampant wickedness among their people as well as their leaders. 

 These dolts don't seem to believe in the maxim that "Righteousness exalts a nation". They show no fear of God even though History has shown time and again that what happens to people who get too big for their britches can happen to nations as well. 

 What is most ironic to me is that despite my disdain for the old Soviet Union, I find myself agreeing more with Putin than Yomammi! 
 This is distressing to me since Russia is not my native land. My own country seems to be increasingly playing the role of the villain and I don't like it one bit. 

 Now it appears that Russia is the one standing in defense of their national heritage against the Globalist take over. Thirty years ago I  wouldn't have believed it was possible. Yet, WHOOMP, There it is.


----------



## georgephillip

*Antony C. Sutton, among others, has written of Wall Street's contribution to the success of the Bolshevik Revolution almost one hundred years ago. As I understand the story, Lenin needed food to feed starving Russians and Wall Street money came to his rescue. In exchange a handful of capitalists were rewarded with lucrative asbestos and timber concessions.

I can't help wondering if international bankers have been behind virtually everything that's happened between the US and Russia since that time.*

"Sutton's next three major published books  Wall Street and the Bolshevik Revolution, Wall Street and the Rise of Hitler and Wall Street and FDR  detailed Wall Street's involvement in the Bolshevik Revolution (in order to destroy Russia as an economic competitor and turn it into 'a captive market and a technical colony to be exploited by a few high-powered American financiers and the corporations under their control'[3]) as well as its decisive contributions to the rise of Adolf Hitler and Franklin Delano Roosevelt, whose policies he assessed as being essentially the same, namely 'corporate socialism' planned by the big corporations.[4] 

"Sutton concluded that this was all part of the economic power elites 'long-range program of nurturing collectivism'[1] and fostering 'corporate socialism' in order to ensure 'monopoly acquisition of wealth', because it 'would fade away if it were exposed to the activity of a free market'".[5] 

Antony C. Sutton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*If Sutton is correct about Wall Street's influence over Russia, then perhaps Putin will face a choice between keeping his billion$ or explaining to his nationalists how he lost Ukraine?*


----------



## 1776

holston = another shit-eating kook


----------



## theliq

1776 said:


> holston = another shit-eating kook



I note your pathetic Avie with that Criminal Putin riding with another of his Bum-Buddies,looks like the EX-PRESIDENT of The UKRAINE,slipping it between his cheeks,just sayin


----------



## georgephillip

*Why hasn't the Jewish state allied itself with Washington over recent events in Ukraine?*

"In short, at stake is a major clash between Europe and Russia, a confrontation in which America has taken sides hastily and now expects its allies to follow it as it stumbles further into this European fray.

"The Jewish state, it appears, is politely rejecting this demand.

"THERE WAS a brief moment during Israels infancy when it toyed with the idea of assuming a policy of neutrality between East and West. 

"That quest quickly proved unrealistic, as the Arab states loomed prominently in what became the nonaligned bloc, while the Jewish state could fit nowhere but in the West, whether in terms of its ideals, economy or diplomacy.

"That is why even during the Korean War, when David Ben-Gurion turned down a request to send troops to fight alongside the US-led international force, Israel did send the South medicines and food, even though the Jewish state was at the time so strapped that it rationed bread, milk and eggs..."

*What's changed?*

"Todays situation is different in just about every aspect.

"First, Russia is not anti-Israel. 

"Not only are relations between Jerusalem and Moscow normal, in many ways they are even warm. 

"Traffic between the two countries is free and hectic, Russia has become Israels major oil supplier, it is a potentially deep destination for Israeli exports and the two countries are in the process of finalizing a free-trade agreement.

"Then there is the Jewish aspect.

"Though a million Jews have left, both Russia and Ukraine remain home to sizable Jewish communities.

"According to last years World Jewish Population Survey there were 255,000 Jews in Russia and Ukraine, about a quarter of them in Ukraine."

Middle East: Can Israel be neutral on Ukraine? | JPost | Israel News


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> *Why hasn't the Jewish state allied itself with Washington over recent events in Ukraine?*
> 
> "In short, at stake is a major clash between Europe and Russia, a confrontation in which America has taken sides hastily and now expects its allies to follow it as it stumbles further into this European fray.
> 
> "The Jewish state, it appears, is politely rejecting this demand.
> 
> "THERE WAS a brief moment during Israels infancy when it toyed with the idea of assuming a policy of neutrality between East and West.
> 
> "That quest quickly proved unrealistic, as the Arab states loomed prominently in what became the nonaligned bloc, while the Jewish state could fit nowhere but in the West, whether in terms of its ideals, economy or diplomacy.
> 
> "That is why even during the Korean War, when David Ben-Gurion turned down a request to send troops to fight alongside the US-led international force, Israel did send the South medicines and food, even though the Jewish state was at the time so strapped that it rationed bread, milk and eggs..."
> 
> *What's changed?*
> 
> "Todays situation is different in just about every aspect.
> 
> "First, Russia is not anti-Israel.
> 
> "Not only are relations between Jerusalem and Moscow normal, in many ways they are even warm.
> 
> "Traffic between the two countries is free and hectic, Russia has become Israels major oil supplier, it is a potentially deep destination for Israeli exports and the two countries are in the process of finalizing a free-trade agreement.
> 
> "Then there is the Jewish aspect.
> 
> "Though a million Jews have left, both Russia and Ukraine remain home to sizable Jewish communities.
> 
> "According to last years World Jewish Population Survey there were 255,000 Jews in Russia and Ukraine, about a quarter of them in Ukraine."
> 
> Middle East: Can Israel be neutral on Ukraine? | JPost | Israel News



Poor Comrade George, still obsessing over his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Why would a person sitting in his apartment worry about what people in Israel think about the Ukraine?  Is what people think in Israel affecting Comrade George in any way?  Instead of obsessing over Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, there are posters actually reading news about the Ukraine which don't even mention the Jews, such as:

Russia cites economic fallout from Crimea annexation - latimes.com

AOL.com Article - Putin admits Russian soldiers were in Crimea, slams West for role in Ukraine crisis

Ukraine Submits Proof Of Russian Covert Action | Eurasia Review

Putin: Russia may invade Ukraine to protect locals - latimes.com


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why hasn't the Jewish state allied itself with Washington over recent events in Ukraine?*
> 
> "In short, at stake is a major clash between Europe and Russia, a confrontation in which America has taken sides hastily and now expects its allies to follow it as it stumbles further into this European fray.
> 
> "The Jewish state, it appears, is politely rejecting this demand.
> 
> "THERE WAS a brief moment during Israels infancy when it toyed with the idea of assuming a policy of neutrality between East and West.
> 
> "That quest quickly proved unrealistic, as the Arab states loomed prominently in what became the nonaligned bloc, while the Jewish state could fit nowhere but in the West, whether in terms of its ideals, economy or diplomacy.
> 
> "That is why even during the Korean War, when David Ben-Gurion turned down a request to send troops to fight alongside the US-led international force, Israel did send the South medicines and food, even though the Jewish state was at the time so strapped that it rationed bread, milk and eggs..."
> 
> *What's changed?*
> 
> "Todays situation is different in just about every aspect.
> 
> "First, Russia is not anti-Israel.
> 
> "Not only are relations between Jerusalem and Moscow normal, in many ways they are even warm.
> 
> "Traffic between the two countries is free and hectic, Russia has become Israels major oil supplier, it is a potentially deep destination for Israeli exports and the two countries are in the process of finalizing a free-trade agreement.
> 
> "Then there is the Jewish aspect.
> 
> "Though a million Jews have left, both Russia and Ukraine remain home to sizable Jewish communities.
> 
> "According to last years World Jewish Population Survey there were 255,000 Jews in Russia and Ukraine, about a quarter of them in Ukraine."
> 
> Middle East: Can Israel be neutral on Ukraine? | JPost | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Comrade George, still obsessing over his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Why would a person sitting in his apartment worry about what people in Israel think about the Ukraine?  Is what people think in Israel affecting Comrade George in any way?  Instead of obsessing over Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, there are posters actually reading news about the Ukraine which don't even mention the Jews, such as:
> 
> Russia cites economic fallout from Crimea annexation - latimes.com
> 
> AOL.com Article - Putin admits Russian soldiers were in Crimea, slams West for role in Ukraine crisis
> 
> Ukraine Submits Proof Of Russian Covert Action | Eurasia Review
> 
> Putin: Russia may invade Ukraine to protect locals - latimes.com
Click to expand...

*Ha$bara $ally proves once again she's always ready to discuss anything except the current topic; maybe that's why ha$bara finds her so u$eful to I$rael?*

"Bored by life in the opposition and missing his previous careers action, Moshe Dayan decided to go to Vietnam, take a close look at what then was the worlds only major war, and report his impressions in several newspapers.

"The Americans  still confident of their victory  rolled out the red carpet for the celebrated general as he landed in Saigon, showing him whatever he wished, from close-range fighting to large-scale deployments, and showering him with briefings, tours and dinners with assorted generals, including the wars commander, Gen. William Westmoreland.

"Jerusalem, however, was less enthusiastic.

"Responding to protestations in the Knesset, even from Dayans own Rafi faction, over a famous Israeli personality arguably taking sides in the conflict, foreign minister Abba Eban told the plenary he could not stop a private citizen from traveling wherever he wished. 

"The Jewish state, however, had elaborate and sensitive interests in Asia, and 'would welcome any effort that would lead to opening negotiations for a settlement of just peace in this conflict.'

*We can only wonder if $ally will respond to the similarities between Ukraine and Vietnam for the US and Israel, or if she will perform her usual vapid trick of deflection.*

Middle East: Can Israel be neutral on Ukraine? | JPost | Israel News


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why hasn't the Jewish state allied itself with Washington over recent events in Ukraine?*
> 
> "In short, at stake is a major clash between Europe and Russia, a confrontation in which America has taken sides hastily and now expects its allies to follow it as it stumbles further into this European fray.
> 
> "The Jewish state, it appears, is politely rejecting this demand.
> 
> "THERE WAS a brief moment during Israels infancy when it toyed with the idea of assuming a policy of neutrality between East and West.
> 
> "That quest quickly proved unrealistic, as the Arab states loomed prominently in what became the nonaligned bloc, while the Jewish state could fit nowhere but in the West, whether in terms of its ideals, economy or diplomacy.
> 
> "That is why even during the Korean War, when David Ben-Gurion turned down a request to send troops to fight alongside the US-led international force, Israel did send the South medicines and food, even though the Jewish state was at the time so strapped that it rationed bread, milk and eggs..."
> 
> *What's changed?*
> 
> "Todays situation is different in just about every aspect.
> 
> "First, Russia is not anti-Israel.
> 
> "Not only are relations between Jerusalem and Moscow normal, in many ways they are even warm.
> 
> "Traffic between the two countries is free and hectic, Russia has become Israels major oil supplier, it is a potentially deep destination for Israeli exports and the two countries are in the process of finalizing a free-trade agreement.
> 
> "Then there is the Jewish aspect.
> 
> "Though a million Jews have left, both Russia and Ukraine remain home to sizable Jewish communities.
> 
> "According to last years World Jewish Population Survey there were 255,000 Jews in Russia and Ukraine, about a quarter of them in Ukraine."
> 
> Middle East: Can Israel be neutral on Ukraine? | JPost | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Comrade George, still obsessing over his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Why would a person sitting in his apartment worry about what people in Israel think about the Ukraine?  Is what people think in Israel affecting Comrade George in any way?  Instead of obsessing over Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, there are posters actually reading news about the Ukraine which don't even mention the Jews, such as:
> 
> Russia cites economic fallout from Crimea annexation - latimes.com
> 
> AOL.com Article - Putin admits Russian soldiers were in Crimea, slams West for role in Ukraine crisis
> 
> Ukraine Submits Proof Of Russian Covert Action | Eurasia Review
> 
> Putin: Russia may invade Ukraine to protect locals - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ha$bara $ally proves once again she's always ready to discuss anything except the current topic; maybe that's why ha$bara finds her so u$eful to I$rael?*
> 
> "Bored by life in the opposition and missing his previous careers action, Moshe Dayan decided to go to Vietnam, take a close look at what then was the worlds only major war, and report his impressions in several newspapers.
> 
> "The Americans  still confident of their victory  rolled out the red carpet for the celebrated general as he landed in Saigon, showing him whatever he wished, from close-range fighting to large-scale deployments, and showering him with briefings, tours and dinners with assorted generals, including the wars commander, Gen. William Westmoreland.
> 
> "Jerusalem, however, was less enthusiastic.
> 
> "Responding to protestations in the Knesset, even from Dayans own Rafi faction, over a famous Israeli personality arguably taking sides in the conflict, foreign minister Abba Eban told the plenary he could not stop a private citizen from traveling wherever he wished.
> 
> "The Jewish state, however, had elaborate and sensitive interests in Asia, and 'would welcome any effort that would lead to opening negotiations for a settlement of just peace in this conflict.'
> 
> *We can only wonder if $ally will respond to the similarities between Ukraine and Vietnam for the US and Israel, or if she will perform her usual vapid trick of deflection.*
> 
> Middle East: Can Israel be neutral on Ukraine? | JPost | Israel News
Click to expand...


Comrade George, you don't have to advertise with your use of dollar signs that you are short of money.  I can take up a collection for you if you want.  I am sure someone can find the only non Hispanic guy living in the Pico Union area of L.A.  All someone has to ask is "Donde esta el Gringo Jorge?"

Meanwhile, no doubt many of the readers have picked up that Comrade Georgie desperately  needs a scapegiat so he digs through to find what he can post about his scapegoat.  Naturally, others read articles with what is happening, articles which don't drag in Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

AOL.com Article - Putin to Obama: Russia not behind Ukraine protests


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Comrade George, still obsessing over his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Why would a person sitting in his apartment worry about what people in Israel think about the Ukraine?  Is what people think in Israel affecting Comrade George in any way?  Instead of obsessing over Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, there are posters actually reading news about the Ukraine which don't even mention the Jews, such as:
> 
> Russia cites economic fallout from Crimea annexation - latimes.com
> 
> AOL.com Article - Putin admits Russian soldiers were in Crimea, slams West for role in Ukraine crisis
> 
> Ukraine Submits Proof Of Russian Covert Action | Eurasia Review
> 
> Putin: Russia may invade Ukraine to protect locals - latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha$bara $ally proves once again she's always ready to discuss anything except the current topic; maybe that's why ha$bara finds her so u$eful to I$rael?*
> 
> "Bored by life in the opposition and missing his previous careers action, Moshe Dayan decided to go to Vietnam, take a close look at what then was the worlds only major war, and report his impressions in several newspapers.
> 
> "The Americans  still confident of their victory  rolled out the red carpet for the celebrated general as he landed in Saigon, showing him whatever he wished, from close-range fighting to large-scale deployments, and showering him with briefings, tours and dinners with assorted generals, including the wars commander, Gen. William Westmoreland.
> 
> "Jerusalem, however, was less enthusiastic.
> 
> "Responding to protestations in the Knesset, even from Dayans own Rafi faction, over a famous Israeli personality arguably taking sides in the conflict, foreign minister Abba Eban told the plenary he could not stop a private citizen from traveling wherever he wished.
> 
> "The Jewish state, however, had elaborate and sensitive interests in Asia, and 'would welcome any effort that would lead to opening negotiations for a settlement of just peace in this conflict.'
> 
> *We can only wonder if $ally will respond to the similarities between Ukraine and Vietnam for the US and Israel, or if she will perform her usual vapid trick of deflection.*
> 
> Middle East: Can Israel be neutral on Ukraine? | JPost | Israel News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comrade George, you don't have to advertise with your use of dollar signs that you are short of money.  I can take up a collection for you if you want.  I am sure someone can find the only non Hispanic guy living in the Pico Union area of L.A.  All someone has to ask is "Donde esta el Gringo Jorge?"
> 
> Meanwhile, no doubt many of the readers have picked up that Comrade Georgie desperately  needs a scapegiat so he digs through to find what he can post about his scapegoat.  Naturally, others read articles with what is happening, articles which don't drag in Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Putin to Obama: Russia not behind Ukraine protests
Click to expand...

It's clear you can't respond without using "scapegoat"
Is that part of your ha$bara bonu$ package?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha$bara $ally proves once again she's always ready to discuss anything except the current topic; maybe that's why ha$bara finds her so u$eful to I$rael?*
> 
> "Bored by life in the opposition and missing his previous careers action, Moshe Dayan decided to go to Vietnam, take a close look at what then was the worlds only major war, and report his impressions in several newspapers.
> 
> "The Americans  still confident of their victory  rolled out the red carpet for the celebrated general as he landed in Saigon, showing him whatever he wished, from close-range fighting to large-scale deployments, and showering him with briefings, tours and dinners with assorted generals, including the wars commander, Gen. William Westmoreland.
> 
> "Jerusalem, however, was less enthusiastic.
> 
> "Responding to protestations in the Knesset, even from Dayans own Rafi faction, over a famous Israeli personality arguably taking sides in the conflict, foreign minister Abba Eban told the plenary he could not stop a private citizen from traveling wherever he wished.
> 
> "The Jewish state, however, had elaborate and sensitive interests in Asia, and 'would welcome any effort that would lead to opening negotiations for a settlement of just peace in this conflict.'
> 
> *We can only wonder if $ally will respond to the similarities between Ukraine and Vietnam for the US and Israel, or if she will perform her usual vapid trick of deflection.*
> 
> Middle East: Can Israel be neutral on Ukraine? | JPost | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George, you don't have to advertise with your use of dollar signs that you are short of money.  I can take up a collection for you if you want.  I am sure someone can find the only non Hispanic guy living in the Pico Union area of L.A.  All someone has to ask is "Donde esta el Gringo Jorge?"
> 
> Meanwhile, no doubt many of the readers have picked up that Comrade Georgie desperately  needs a scapegiat so he digs through to find what he can post about his scapegoat.  Naturally, others read articles with what is happening, articles which don't drag in Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Putin to Obama: Russia not behind Ukraine protests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear you can't respond without using "scapegoat"
> Is that part of your ha$bara bonu$ package?
Click to expand...


It's clear that you really care nothing about what is going on in the Ukraine or elsewhere in Europe unless you can drag in your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  If you are going to mention your favorite scapegoats, how come you didn't mentioin something like this?

Putin in Passover greeting: Russian Jews make huge contribution | World | Jewish Journal


----------



## georgephillip

"In a 15 April OPED published in the Washington Post, former Ambassador and Bush Deputy National Security Advisor, James Jeffrey, now a fellow at the Washington Institute argues for the commitment of American ground forces to 'quell the crisis' in Ukraine..." 

"Instead of threatening Moscow, it is now time for Secretary of State Kerry and his colleagues in the European Union to ask Mr. Ranko Krivokapic, the President of the Organization of Security and Cooperation in Europe (OSCE), to meet with Mr. Putin and propose an OSCE-monitored plebiscite in Ukraines Russian speaking areas.  

"If the population in Eastern Ukraine wants to join Russia, then, they should be allowed to vote themselves into Russia with a plebiscite. 

"However, at the same time, the Ukrainians in the West should be allowed to join the EU without joining the NATO Alliance, much like Sweden, Austria, or Finland.  

"This outcome would provide Mr. Putin with what he thinks he wants and Ukraines true Ukrainians with what they want: membership in the European Union.  

"None of these developments or proposals involves a military confrontation between Russia and the West."

Ground Troops to Ukraine, Really Mr. Ambassador? » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## 1776

Uh, my pic...is Obama with his "bicycle helmet" riding with Putin....it is making fun of both of the idiots. 

Putin believing he is some badass 60 year old without a shirt on  showing off his BOOBS like a pussy and Obama wearing his bike helmet. 



theliq said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> holston = another shit-eating kook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I note your pathetic Avie with that Criminal Putin riding with another of his Bum-Buddies,looks like the EX-PRESIDENT of The UKRAINE,slipping it between his cheeks,just sayin
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha$bara $ally proves once again she's always ready to discuss anything except the current topic; maybe that's why ha$bara finds her so u$eful to I$rael?*
> 
> "Bored by life in the opposition and missing his previous careers action, Moshe Dayan decided to go to Vietnam, take a close look at what then was the worlds only major war, and report his impressions in several newspapers.
> 
> "The Americans  still confident of their victory  rolled out the red carpet for the celebrated general as he landed in Saigon, showing him whatever he wished, from close-range fighting to large-scale deployments, and showering him with briefings, tours and dinners with assorted generals, including the wars commander, Gen. William Westmoreland.
> 
> "Jerusalem, however, was less enthusiastic.
> 
> "Responding to protestations in the Knesset, even from Dayans own Rafi faction, over a famous Israeli personality arguably taking sides in the conflict, foreign minister Abba Eban told the plenary he could not stop a private citizen from traveling wherever he wished.
> 
> "The Jewish state, however, had elaborate and sensitive interests in Asia, and 'would welcome any effort that would lead to opening negotiations for a settlement of just peace in this conflict.'
> 
> *We can only wonder if $ally will respond to the similarities between Ukraine and Vietnam for the US and Israel, or if she will perform her usual vapid trick of deflection.*
> 
> Middle East: Can Israel be neutral on Ukraine? | JPost | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George, you don't have to advertise with your use of dollar signs that you are short of money.  I can take up a collection for you if you want.  I am sure someone can find the only non Hispanic guy living in the Pico Union area of L.A.  All someone has to ask is "Donde esta el Gringo Jorge?"
> 
> Meanwhile, no doubt many of the readers have picked up that Comrade Georgie desperately  needs a scapegiat so he digs through to find what he can post about his scapegoat.  Naturally, others read articles with what is happening, articles which don't drag in Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Putin to Obama: Russia not behind Ukraine protests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's clear you can't respond without using "scapegoat"
> Is that part of your ha$bara bonu$ package?
Click to expand...

It is clear that you always side with whoever is against America. Pathetic.


----------



## georgephillip

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George, you don't have to advertise with your use of dollar signs that you are short of money.  I can take up a collection for you if you want.  I am sure someone can find the only non Hispanic guy living in the Pico Union area of L.A.  All someone has to ask is "Donde esta el Gringo Jorge?"
> 
> Meanwhile, no doubt many of the readers have picked up that Comrade Georgie desperately  needs a scapegiat so he digs through to find what he can post about his scapegoat.  Naturally, others read articles with what is happening, articles which don't drag in Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Putin to Obama: Russia not behind Ukraine protests
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear you can't respond without using "scapegoat"
> Is that part of your ha$bara bonu$ package?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is clear that you always side with whoever is against America. Pathetic.
Click to expand...

I don't think the US or Israel is above international law, unlike the hasbara brigade.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear you can't respond without using "scapegoat"
> Is that part of your ha$bara bonu$ package?
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear that you always side with whoever is against America. Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think the US or Israel is above international law, unlike the hasbara brigade.
Click to expand...


I am just wondering why those who need a scapegoat especially look for articles that mention their favorite scapegoats.  I find lots of articles about what is going on, and they don't mention the Jews.


Pro-Russia gunmen in Ukraine defy Geneva pact, refuse to disarm - latimes.com

Ukraine Calls 'Easter Truce' As Washington Urges Moscow To Rein In Separatists

Ukraine Announces Easter Pause In Operations | Eurasia Review

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/20/ukraine-forces

I cam evem fomd business news that doesn't mention anyone's scapegoats.

Russian Stocks Gain With Asian Shares on Ukraine Accord
Russian Stocks Gain With Asian Shares on Ukraine Accord - Bloomberg


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear that you always side with whoever is against America. Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the US or Israel is above international law, unlike the hasbara brigade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just wondering why those who need a scapegoat especially look for articles that mention their favorite scapegoats.  I find lots of articles about what is going on, and they don't mention the Jews.
> 
> 
> Pro-Russia gunmen in Ukraine defy Geneva pact, refuse to disarm - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine Calls 'Easter Truce' As Washington Urges Moscow To Rein In Separatists
> 
> Ukraine Announces Easter Pause In Operations | Eurasia Review
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/20/ukraine-forces
> 
> I cam evem fomd business news that doesn't mention anyone's scapegoats.
> 
> Russian Stocks Gain With Asian Shares on Ukraine Accord
> Russian Stocks Gain With Asian Shares on Ukraine Accord - Bloomberg
Click to expand...

*But you cam't renenber the mame of the thread you're posting on, cam you?*

"THE RELATIONSHIP between Ukraine and the Jews is no less complicated.

"Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them. This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)

"When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there. They employed Jews as their managers. Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.

"As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms.

"Cossack Hetman (leader) Bohdan Khmelnytsky, who liberated Ukraine..."

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the US or Israel is above international law, unlike the hasbara brigade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just wondering why those who need a scapegoat especially look for articles that mention their favorite scapegoats.  I find lots of articles about what is going on, and they don't mention the Jews.
> 
> 
> Pro-Russia gunmen in Ukraine defy Geneva pact, refuse to disarm - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine Calls 'Easter Truce' As Washington Urges Moscow To Rein In Separatists
> 
> Ukraine Announces Easter Pause In Operations | Eurasia Review
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/20/ukraine-forces
> 
> I cam evem fomd business news that doesn't mention anyone's scapegoats.
> 
> Russian Stocks Gain With Asian Shares on Ukraine Accord
> Russian Stocks Gain With Asian Shares on Ukraine Accord - Bloomberg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *But you cam't renenber the mame of the thread you're posting on, cam you?*
> 
> "THE RELATIONSHIP between Ukraine and the Jews is no less complicated.
> 
> "Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them. This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)
> 
> "When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there. They employed Jews as their managers. Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.
> 
> "As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms.
> 
> "Cossack Hetman (leader) Bohdan Khmelnytsky, who liberated Ukraine..."
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...


Gee, Counterpunch where a bunch of Socialists write. No wonder Comrade George is an avid reader of that site.  Meanwhile, it looks like Comrade George rolls out of bed real, real early and runs to his computer.  Meanwhile, I wonder why, since he seem so obsessed with that part of the world now and not anything else happening in Europe, he hasn't reported  this to us.  Maybe because it doesn't involve his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

Russia: The Changing Islamic Insurgency ? Analysis | Eurasia Review

http://www.eurasiareview.com/190420...ign=Feed:+eurasiareview/VsnE+(Eurasia+Review)

Russian Scientist Warns Earth Is Heading For Another Little Ice Age | The Global Warming Policy Foundation (GWPF)


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the US or Israel is above international law, unlike the hasbara brigade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just wondering why those who need a scapegoat especially look for articles that mention their favorite scapegoats.  I find lots of articles about what is going on, and they don't mention the Jews.
> 
> 
> Pro-Russia gunmen in Ukraine defy Geneva pact, refuse to disarm - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine Calls 'Easter Truce' As Washington Urges Moscow To Rein In Separatists
> 
> Ukraine Announces Easter Pause In Operations | Eurasia Review
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/20/ukraine-forces
> 
> I cam evem fomd business news that doesn't mention anyone's scapegoats.
> 
> Russian Stocks Gain With Asian Shares on Ukraine Accord
> Russian Stocks Gain With Asian Shares on Ukraine Accord - Bloomberg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *But you cam't renenber the mame of the thread you're posting on, cam you?*
> 
> "THE RELATIONSHIP between Ukraine and the Jews is no less complicated.
> 
> "Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them. This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)
> 
> "When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there. They employed Jews as their managers. Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.
> 
> "As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms.
> 
> "Cossack Hetman (leader) Bohdan Khmelnytsky, who liberated Ukraine..."
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...


Gee, Counterpunch where a bunch of Socialists write. No wonder Comrade George is an avid reader of that site.  Meanwhile, it looks like Comrade George rolls out of bed real, real early and runs to his computer.  Meanwhile, I wonder why, since he seem so obsessed with that part of the world now and not anything else happening in Europe, he hasn't reported  this to us.  Maybe because it doesn't involve his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.

Russia: The Changing Islamic Insurgency ? Analysis | Eurasia Review

Russians Briefly Detain Crimean Tatar Leaders At Checkpoint | Eurasia Review

Russian Scientist Warns Earth Is Heading For Another Little Ice Age | The Global Warming Policy Foundation (GWPF)


----------



## georgephillip

*Think some aren't trying to make things worse in Ukraine?*

"In a 15 April OPED published in the Washington Post, former Ambassador and Bush Deputy National Security Advisor, James Jeffrey, now a fellow at the Washington Institute argues for the commitment of American ground forces to 'quell the crisis' in Ukraine.  

"In yet another American triumph of ill-considered military adventurism over statecraft, Ambassador Jeffrey seems to think Mr. Putin will be impressed with the gradual appearance of a few U.S. Army ground units on Russias border. 

"Meanwhile, like Secretary Kerry, Ambassador Jeffrey is ignoring the simple truth that Mr. Putin is doing the West a favor by removing the Russians from Ukraine through annexation."

Ground Troops to Ukraine, Really Mr. Ambassador? » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> *Think some aren't trying to make things worse in Ukraine?*
> 
> "In a 15 April OPED published in the Washington Post, former Ambassador and Bush Deputy National Security Advisor, James Jeffrey, now a fellow at the Washington Institute argues for the commitment of American ground forces to 'quell the crisis' in Ukraine.
> 
> "In yet another American triumph of ill-considered military adventurism over statecraft, Ambassador Jeffrey seems to think Mr. Putin will be impressed with the gradual appearance of a few U.S. Army ground units on Russias border.
> 
> "Meanwhile, like Secretary Kerry, Ambassador Jeffrey is ignoring the simple truth that Mr. Putin is doing the West a favor by removing the Russians from Ukraine through annexation."
> 
> Ground Troops to Ukraine, Really Mr. Ambassador? » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names



Now I have something to contribute.  Interesting video and pictures.

AOL.com Article - US: Pictures indicate Russian troops in Ukraine


----------



## montelatici

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear that you always side with whoever is against America. Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the US or Israel is above international law, unlike the hasbara brigade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just wondering why those who need a scapegoat especially look for articles that mention their favorite scapegoats.  I find lots of articles about what is going on, and they don't mention the Jews.
> 
> 
> Pro-Russia gunmen in Ukraine defy Geneva pact, refuse to disarm - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine Calls 'Easter Truce' As Washington Urges Moscow To Rein In Separatists
> 
> Ukraine Announces Easter Pause In Operations | Eurasia Review
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/20/ukraine-forces
> 
> I cam evem fomd business news that doesn't mention anyone's scapegoats.
> 
> Russian Stocks Gain With Asian Shares on Ukraine Accord
> Russian Stocks Gain With Asian Shares on Ukraine Accord - Bloomberg
Click to expand...


I guess you prefer the "hang the Russians" gang in Kiev.

BBC News - Ukraine: Pro-Russian family desperate for 'order'


----------



## georgephillip

Motor-mouth Biden tells Ukrainians the US supports unity, but he fails to mention it's the same unity he and his rich-bitch friends brought to Iraq.

BBC News - Ukraine 'on verge of being torn apart' - Joe Biden 

The only negative I see to impeaching Obama is putting a bitch like Biden in the White House.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Motor-mouth Biden tells Ukrainians the US supports unity, but he fails to mention it's the same unity he and his rich-bitch friends brought to Iraq.
> 
> BBC News - Ukraine 'on verge of being torn apart' - Joe Biden
> 
> The only negative I see to impeaching Obama is putting a bitch like Biden in the White House.



Now my turn with yesterday's news.........

Russia warns it will 'respond' if interests in Ukraine attacked - latimes.com

Russian social network CEO fired, opposition figure convicted - latimes.com

AOL.com Article - In Ukraine's East, Mayor held hostage by insurgent

Comrade George will be happy to hear about this one.  He can add to his extensive coin collection.

Russian foundry issues coin celebrating Putin's Crimea seizure - latimes.com

And now for an Opinion piece:

A quick end won't serve Vladimir Putin's purposes in Ukraine - latimes.com


----------



## georgephillip

"Russia has ordered new military exercises on its border with Ukraine in response to an operation by Kiev against pro-Russian separatists.

"Russian Defence Minister Sergei Shoigu said Moscow had been 'forced to react' after Ukrainian commandos moved on the separatist stronghold of Sloviansk.

"President Vladimir Putin had earlier warned Ukraine of 'consequences'.

"Pro-Russian separatists are occupying key buildings in a dozen eastern towns, defying the central government.

"Mr Shoigu was quoted by the Interfax news agency as saying: 'If this military machine is not stopped, it will lead to greater numbers of dead and wounded.

"'We are forced to reacct to such a development of the situation.'"

*The Business of America is (Still) War.*

BBC News - Russia orders exercises after Ukraine moves on separatists


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "Russia has ordered new military exercises on its border with Ukraine in response to an operation by Kiev against pro-Russian separatists.
> 
> "Russian Defence Minister Sergei Shoigu said Moscow had been 'forced to react' after Ukrainian commandos moved on the separatist stronghold of Sloviansk.
> 
> "President Vladimir Putin had earlier warned Ukraine of 'consequences'.
> 
> "Pro-Russian separatists are occupying key buildings in a dozen eastern towns, defying the central government.
> 
> "Mr Shoigu was quoted by the Interfax news agency as saying: 'If this military machine is not stopped, it will lead to greater numbers of dead and wounded.
> 
> "'We are forced to reacct to such a development of the situation.'"
> 
> 
> *The Business of America is (Still) War.*
> 
> BBC News - Russia orders exercises after Ukraine moves on separatists



And now for some more news............

AOL.com Article - Amid Russia warning, Ukraine is in a security bind

Ukraine Forces Kill Several Separatists In Slaviansk Operation

Of course, I wonder if Comrade George is going to apply for a job as a Blackjack Dealer.

Ukraine Forces Kill Several Separatists In Slaviansk Operation


----------



## georgephillip

"Christopher Black, a leading international criminal lawyer based in Toronto, clearly defines the possible endgame, for this report: 'The Ukraine is the latest theatre of operations in the world war that erupted with the collapse of the Soviet Union and the drive thereafter by the West to dominate world resources and markets. 

"'The first theaters of operation in this global war were Africa and Yugoslavia. 

"'In Africa, America ejected France from Central Africa and turned Rwanda into a military state used to maintain a state of deadly chaos in the Great Lakes region of Africa.'

"The destruction of Yugoslavia during the same period culminated in the final brutal NATO attack of 1999 and the overthrow of Milosevic in 2001, Black says. 

"In rapid succession the NATO states attacked Afghanistan, Iraq, Yemen, then Libya and Syria. 

"*The ultimate target of these wars is, of course, Russia and its vast resources*, and those countries such as China, Iran, and of Latin America that insist on maintaining their independence and sovereignty."

?Intellectuals standing ground on Ukrainian issue ? RT Op-Edge


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "Christopher Black, a leading international criminal lawyer based in Toronto, clearly defines the possible endgame, for this report: 'The Ukraine is the latest theatre of operations in the world war that erupted with the collapse of the Soviet Union and the drive thereafter by the West to dominate world resources and markets.
> 
> "'The first theaters of operation in this global war were Africa and Yugoslavia.
> 
> "'In Africa, America ejected France from Central Africa and turned Rwanda into a military state used to maintain a state of deadly chaos in the Great Lakes region of Africa.'
> 
> "The destruction of Yugoslavia during the same period culminated in the final brutal NATO attack of 1999 and the overthrow of Milosevic in 2001, Black says.
> 
> "In rapid succession the NATO states attacked Afghanistan, Iraq, Yemen, then Libya and Syria.
> 
> "*The ultimate target of these wars is, of course, Russia and its vast resources*, and those countries such as China, Iran, and of Latin America that insist on maintaining their independence and sovereignty."
> 
> ?Intellectuals standing ground on Ukrainian issue ? RT Op-Edge



Let's see what is happening according to today's news..........

AOL.com Article - Amid Russia warning, Ukraine is in a security bind

This is pretty silly of Putin to claim this.  Maybe even Comrade George will think it is silly, especially since Comrade George makes good use of the Internet to find his various sites such as the one he just posted above.

AOL.com Article - Russia's Putin calls the Internet a 'CIA project'


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Christopher Black, a leading international criminal lawyer based in Toronto, clearly defines the possible endgame, for this report: 'The Ukraine is the latest theatre of operations in the world war that erupted with the collapse of the Soviet Union and the drive thereafter by the West to dominate world resources and markets.
> 
> "'The first theaters of operation in this global war were Africa and Yugoslavia.
> 
> "'In Africa, America ejected France from Central Africa and turned Rwanda into a military state used to maintain a state of deadly chaos in the Great Lakes region of Africa.'
> 
> "The destruction of Yugoslavia during the same period culminated in the final brutal NATO attack of 1999 and the overthrow of Milosevic in 2001, Black says.
> 
> "In rapid succession the NATO states attacked Afghanistan, Iraq, Yemen, then Libya and Syria.
> 
> "*The ultimate target of these wars is, of course, Russia and its vast resources*, and those countries such as China, Iran, and of Latin America that insist on maintaining their independence and sovereignty."
> 
> ?Intellectuals standing ground on Ukrainian issue ? RT Op-Edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what is happening according to today's news..........
> 
> AOL.com Article - Amid Russia warning, Ukraine is in a security bind
> 
> This is pretty silly of Putin to claim this.  Maybe even Comrade George will think it is silly, especially since Comrade George makes good use of the Internet to find his various sites such as the one he just posted above.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Russia's Putin calls the Internet a 'CIA project'
Click to expand...

"If our interests, our legitimate interests, the interests of Russians have been attacked directly, like they were in South Ossetia, I do not see any other way but to respond in full accordance with international law,' Lavrov said, referring to the 2008 war that led to the breaking away of the Georgian republic of South Ossetia."

*Do you actually believe Putin will allow NATO and the EU to plunder Ukraine in the same way as Libya and Yugoslavia?*

AOL.com Article - Amid Russia warning, Ukraine is in a security bind


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Christopher Black, a leading international criminal lawyer based in Toronto, clearly defines the possible endgame, for this report: 'The Ukraine is the latest theatre of operations in the world war that erupted with the collapse of the Soviet Union and the drive thereafter by the West to dominate world resources and markets.
> 
> "'The first theaters of operation in this global war were Africa and Yugoslavia.
> 
> "'In Africa, America ejected France from Central Africa and turned Rwanda into a military state used to maintain a state of deadly chaos in the Great Lakes region of Africa.'
> 
> "The destruction of Yugoslavia during the same period culminated in the final brutal NATO attack of 1999 and the overthrow of Milosevic in 2001, Black says.
> 
> "In rapid succession the NATO states attacked Afghanistan, Iraq, Yemen, then Libya and Syria.
> 
> "*The ultimate target of these wars is, of course, Russia and its vast resources*, and those countries such as China, Iran, and of Latin America that insist on maintaining their independence and sovereignty."
> 
> ?Intellectuals standing ground on Ukrainian issue ? RT Op-Edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what is happening according to today's news..........
> 
> AOL.com Article - Amid Russia warning, Ukraine is in a security bind
> 
> This is pretty silly of Putin to claim this.  Maybe even Comrade George will think it is silly, especially since Comrade George makes good use of the Internet to find his various sites such as the one he just posted above.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Russia's Putin calls the Internet a 'CIA project'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "If our interests, our legitimate interests, the interests of Russians have been attacked directly, like they were in South Ossetia, I do not see any other way but to respond in full accordance with international law,' Lavrov said, referring to the 2008 war that led to the breaking away of the Georgian republic of South Ossetia."
> 
> *Do you actually believe Putin will allow NATO and the EU to plunder Ukraine in the same way as Libya and Yugoslavia?*
> 
> AOL.com Article - Amid Russia warning, Ukraine is in a security bind
Click to expand...


You don't think the Russians are smart enough to use the Internet to attack others, Comrade George?  With all the smart people living in Russia, I am sure they have figured out a way.  Looks at all the smart Russians here in Silicon Valley.  There must be loads of them left in Russia.

It is amusing, yet pathetic, to see others always claiming that America does this and America does that to try to put the blame on America for something or other.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what is happening according to today's news..........
> 
> AOL.com Article - Amid Russia warning, Ukraine is in a security bind
> 
> This is pretty silly of Putin to claim this.  Maybe even Comrade George will think it is silly, especially since Comrade George makes good use of the Internet to find his various sites such as the one he just posted above.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Russia's Putin calls the Internet a 'CIA project'
> 
> 
> 
> "If our interests, our legitimate interests, the interests of Russians have been attacked directly, like they were in South Ossetia, I do not see any other way but to respond in full accordance with international law,' Lavrov said, referring to the 2008 war that led to the breaking away of the Georgian republic of South Ossetia."
> 
> *Do you actually believe Putin will allow NATO and the EU to plunder Ukraine in the same way as Libya and Yugoslavia?*
> 
> AOL.com Article - Amid Russia warning, Ukraine is in a security bind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think the Russians are smart enough to use the Internet to attack others, Comrade George?  With all the smart people living in Russia, I am sure they have figured out a way.  Looks at all the smart Russians here in Silicon Valley.  There must be loads of them left in Russia.
> 
> It is amusing, yet pathetic, to see others always claiming that America does this and America does that to try to put the blame on America for something or other.
Click to expand...

It isn't Russians, smart or otherwise, who have destabilized Rwanda, Yugoslavia, Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya, and Syria over the past 20 years, is it?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If our interests, our legitimate interests, the interests of Russians have been attacked directly, like they were in South Ossetia, I do not see any other way but to respond in full accordance with international law,' Lavrov said, referring to the 2008 war that led to the breaking away of the Georgian republic of South Ossetia."
> 
> *Do you actually believe Putin will allow NATO and the EU to plunder Ukraine in the same way as Libya and Yugoslavia?*
> 
> AOL.com Article - Amid Russia warning, Ukraine is in a security bind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think the Russians are smart enough to use the Internet to attack others, Comrade George?  With all the smart people living in Russia, I am sure they have figured out a way.  Looks at all the smart Russians here in Silicon Valley.  There must be loads of them left in Russia.
> 
> It is amusing, yet pathetic, to see others always claiming that America does this and America does that to try to put the blame on America for something or other
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't Russians, smart or otherwise, who have destabilized Rwanda, Yugoslavia, Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya, and Syria over the past 20 years, is it?
Click to expand...


Trying once again to blame the U.S. while enjoying the many perks this country has given a layabout like you?  There are many people around the world who would be glad to take your place if given the chance.  Meanwhile, my latest news........

AOL.com Article - Ukraine forces kill up to five rebels, Russia nears border

AOL.com Article - Ukraine forces kill up to five rebels, Russia nears border

Poll: Vast majority of Ukrainians oppose Russian intervention - latimes.com

Ukraine says it cleared pro-Russia gunmen from eastern town - latimes.com


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think the Russians are smart enough to use the Internet to attack others, Comrade George?  With all the smart people living in Russia, I am sure they have figured out a way.  Looks at all the smart Russians here in Silicon Valley.  There must be loads of them left in Russia.
> 
> It is amusing, yet pathetic, to see others always claiming that America does this and America does that to try to put the blame on America for something or other
> .
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Russians, smart or otherwise, who have destabilized Rwanda, Yugoslavia, Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya, and Syria over the past 20 years, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying once again to blame the U.S. while enjoying the many perks this country has given a layabout like you?  There are many people around the world who would be glad to take your place if given the chance.  Meanwhile, my latest news........
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine forces kill up to five rebels, Russia nears border
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine forces kill up to five rebels, Russia nears border
> 
> Poll: Vast majority of Ukrainians oppose Russian intervention - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine says it cleared pro-Russia gunmen from eastern town - latimes.com
Click to expand...

*You're not too good at separating history from propaganda, are you?*

"The (propaganda) picture painted is one of a crisis in which ravening Russia is intent on invading the 12 former republics and six satellite countries that became independent when the Soviet Union collapsed almost a quarter of a century ago. 

"*Just why it would commit economic suicide by trying to do this is not explained.* 

"As Jacob Hornberger of the Future of Freedom Foundation points out, 'You wont read how the US national-security state refused to dismantle NATO at the end of the Cold War. Or about how NATO has, in violation of US promises to Russia, expanded its membership to include the Eastern European and Baltic countries that once formed part of the Warsaw Pact.'

*Is it surprising those who support Israel's crimes in Palestine also lie about NATO's provocations in Ukraine?*

NATO?s Happy Days » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Russians, smart or otherwise, who have destabilized Rwanda, Yugoslavia, Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya, and Syria over the past 20 years, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying once again to blame the U.S. while enjoying the many perks this country has given a layabout like you?  There are many people around the world who would be glad to take your place if given the chance.  Meanwhile, my latest news........
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine forces kill up to five rebels, Russia nears border
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine forces kill up to five rebels, Russia nears border
> 
> Poll: Vast majority of Ukrainians oppose Russian intervention - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine says it cleared pro-Russia gunmen from eastern town - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You're not too good at separating history from propaganda, are you?*
> 
> "The (propaganda) picture painted is one of a crisis in which ravening Russia is intent on invading the 12 former republics and six satellite countries that became independent when the Soviet Union collapsed almost a quarter of a century ago.
> 
> "*Just why it would commit economic suicide by trying to do this is not explained.*
> 
> "As Jacob Hornberger of the Future of Freedom Foundation points out, 'You wont read how the US national-security state refused to dismantle NATO at the end of the Cold War. Or about how NATO has, in violation of US promises to Russia, expanded its membership to include the Eastern European and Baltic countries that once formed part of the Warsaw Pact.'
> 
> *Is it surprising those who support Israel's crimes in Palestine also lie about NATO's provocations in Ukraine?*
> 
> NATO?s Happy Days » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...


Why,  Comrade George, I hope I don't have to run to Socialist sites that you have used umpteenth times, just like you kept using that Sociast Web Site  I do like to get opinions and analysis pieces from different people who have studied the matter.

http://www.eurasiareview.com/250420...ign=Feed:+eurasiareview/VsnE+(Eurasia+Review)

Ukraine Crisis: Challenge To European Security Regime - Analysis | Eurasia Review

http://www.eurasiareview.com/250420...ign=Feed:+eurasiareview/VsnE+(Eurasia+Review)


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying once again to blame the U.S. while enjoying the many perks this country has given a layabout like you?  There are many people around the world who would be glad to take your place if given the chance.  Meanwhile, my latest news........
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine forces kill up to five rebels, Russia nears border
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine forces kill up to five rebels, Russia nears border
> 
> Poll: Vast majority of Ukrainians oppose Russian intervention - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine says it cleared pro-Russia gunmen from eastern town - latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> *You're not too good at separating history from propaganda, are you?*
> 
> "The (propaganda) picture painted is one of a crisis in which ravening Russia is intent on invading the 12 former republics and six satellite countries that became independent when the Soviet Union collapsed almost a quarter of a century ago.
> 
> "*Just why it would commit economic suicide by trying to do this is not explained.*
> 
> "As Jacob Hornberger of the Future of Freedom Foundation points out, 'You wont read how the US national-security state refused to dismantle NATO at the end of the Cold War. Or about how NATO has, in violation of US promises to Russia, expanded its membership to include the Eastern European and Baltic countries that once formed part of the Warsaw Pact.'
> 
> *Is it surprising those who support Israel's crimes in Palestine also lie about NATO's provocations in Ukraine?*
> 
> NATO?s Happy Days » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why,  Comrade George, I hope I don't have to run to Socialist sites that you have used umpteenth times, just like you kept using that Sociast Web Site  I do like to get opinions and analysis pieces from different people who have studied the matter.
> 
> China's Little Known Security Stakes In Ukraine - Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> Ukraine Crisis: Challenge To European Security Regime - Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> Putin?s Dilemma - OpEd | Eurasia Review
Click to expand...

"China late last year concluded a deal to farm three million hectares of arable Ukrainian land over the span of half a century. 

"Under the initial agreement worth $1.7 billion with KSG Agro, Ukraines leading agricultural company, 100,000 hectares were slated to be leased to Xinjiang Production and Construction Corp (XPCC), a Chinese quasi-military organization, also known as Bingtuan. 

"The leased farmland in Dnipropetrovsk region of eastern Ukraine was to be cultivated principally for crops and raising pigs and the output sold to two Chinese state-owned grain conglomerates at preferential prices. 

"Eventually the project size was expected to increase to three million hectares, 50 percent more than Chinas own agricultural land  becoming Chinas largest overseas project involving farmland."

*Hard to say how the EU and Cargill will feel about that?*

China's Little Known Security Stakes In Ukraine - Analysis | Eurasia Review


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think the Russians are smart enough to use the Internet to attack others, Comrade George?  With all the smart people living in Russia, I am sure they have figured out a way.  Looks at all the smart Russians here in Silicon Valley.  There must be loads of them left in Russia.
> 
> It is amusing, yet pathetic, to see others always claiming that America does this and America does that to try to put the blame on America for something or other
> .
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Russians, smart or otherwise, who have destabilized Rwanda, Yugoslavia, Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya, and Syria over the past 20 years, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying once again to blame the U.S. while enjoying the many perks this country has given a layabout like you?  There are many people around the world who would be glad to take your place if given the chance.  Meanwhile, my latest news........
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine forces kill up to five rebels, Russia nears border
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine forces kill up to five rebels, Russia nears border
> 
> Poll: Vast majority of Ukrainians oppose Russian intervention - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine says it cleared pro-Russia gunmen from eastern town - latimes.com
Click to expand...


I WOULDN'T because  live in Paradise........anyhow,some of you guys are Gun Mad, Badder than Bad,and SADDER AND MADDER THAN GLAD.........


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're not too good at separating history from propaganda, are you?*
> 
> "The (propaganda) picture painted is one of a crisis in which ravening Russia is intent on invading the 12 former republics and six satellite countries that became independent when the Soviet Union collapsed almost a quarter of a century ago.
> 
> "*Just why it would commit economic suicide by trying to do this is not explained.*
> 
> "As Jacob Hornberger of the Future of Freedom Foundation points out, 'You won&#8217;t read how the US national-security state refused to dismantle NATO at the end of the Cold War. Or about how NATO has, in violation of US promises to Russia, expanded its membership to include the Eastern European and Baltic countries that once formed part of the Warsaw Pact.'&#8221;
> 
> *Is it surprising those who support Israel's crimes in Palestine also lie about NATO's provocations in Ukraine?*
> 
> NATO?s Happy Days » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why,  Comrade George, I hope I don't have to run to Socialist sites that you have used umpteenth times, just like you kept using that Sociast Web Site  I do like to get opinions and analysis pieces from different people who have studied the matter.
> 
> China's Little Known Security Stakes In Ukraine - Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> Ukraine Crisis: Challenge To European Security Regime - Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> Putin?s Dilemma - OpEd | Eurasia Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "China late last year concluded a deal to farm three million hectares of arable Ukrainian land over the span of half a century.
> 
> "Under the initial agreement worth $1.7 billion with KSG Agro, Ukraine&#8217;s leading agricultural company, 100,000 hectares were slated to be leased to Xinjiang Production and Construction Corp (XPCC), a Chinese quasi-military organization, also known as Bingtuan.
> 
> "The leased farmland in Dnipropetrovsk region of eastern Ukraine was to be cultivated principally for crops and raising pigs and the output sold to two Chinese state-owned grain conglomerates at preferential prices.
> 
> "Eventually the project size was expected to increase to three million hectares, 50 percent more than China&#8217;s own agricultural land &#8211; becoming China&#8217;s largest overseas project involving farmland."
> 
> *Hard to say how the EU and Cargill will feel about that?*
> 
> China's Little Known Security Stakes In Ukraine - Analysis | Eurasia Review
Click to expand...


The Chinese are proposing the same sort of thing in Ausland on 100 year leases,the Eastern Ukraine is one of the most fertile regions on earth.....and was/is know as the Bread Basket of Europe. Saying that Australia produces the Best Wheat in the World......and unlike the US is not Government SUBCIDISED,like most of your Agriculture

as a footnote in the 1890's the French Government THANKED THE PALESTINIANS/PALESTINE FOR PROVIDING WHEAT TO FRANCE AND THEREFORE PREVENTING STARVATION IN THAT NATION.

Proving that Palestine had exported their Agriculture around the world including Dates,Jaffa Oranges..........and there was not a Zionist IT SIGHT.........YOU KNOW THE ZIONISTS,THEY INSIST AND TEACH THEIR CHILDREN THAT>>>>>>>>NO ONE LIVED IN PALESTINE PRIOR TO 1948......it was BOLLOCKS THEN and IS ZIONIST BOLLOCKTREY TODAY<<<<<<<<<<I am theliq,keeping the Bastards HONEST.......


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why,  Comrade George, I hope I don't have to run to Socialist sites that you have used umpteenth times, just like you kept using that Sociast Web Site  I do like to get opinions and analysis pieces from different people who have studied the matter.
> 
> China's Little Known Security Stakes In Ukraine - Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> Ukraine Crisis: Challenge To European Security Regime - Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> Putin?s Dilemma - OpEd | Eurasia Review
> 
> 
> 
> "China late last year concluded a deal to farm three million hectares of arable Ukrainian land over the span of half a century.
> 
> "Under the initial agreement worth $1.7 billion with KSG Agro, Ukraines leading agricultural company, 100,000 hectares were slated to be leased to Xinjiang Production and Construction Corp (XPCC), a Chinese quasi-military organization, also known as Bingtuan.
> 
> "The leased farmland in Dnipropetrovsk region of eastern Ukraine was to be cultivated principally for crops and raising pigs and the output sold to two Chinese state-owned grain conglomerates at preferential prices.
> 
> "Eventually the project size was expected to increase to three million hectares, 50 percent more than Chinas own agricultural land  becoming Chinas largest overseas project involving farmland."
> 
> *Hard to say how the EU and Cargill will feel about that?*
> 
> China's Little Known Security Stakes In Ukraine - Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Chinese are proposing the same sort of thing in Ausland on 100 year leases,the Eastern Ukraine is one of the most fertile regions on earth.....and was/is know as the Bread Basket of Europe. Saying that Australia produces the Best Wheat in the World......and unlike the US is not Government SUBCIDISED,like most of your Agriculture
> 
> as a footnote in the 1890's the French Government THANKED THE PALESTINIANS/PALESTINE FOR PROVIDING WHEAT TO FRANCE AND THEREFORE PREVENTING STARVATION IN THAT NATION.
> 
> Proving that Palestine had exported their Agriculture around the world including Dates,Jaffa Oranges..........and there was not a Zionist IT SIGHT.........YOU KNOW THE ZIONISTS,THEY INSIST AND TEACH THEIR CHILDREN THAT>>>>>>>>NO ONE LIVED IN PALESTINE PRIOR TO 1948......it was BOLLOCKS THEN and IS ZIONIST BOLLOCKTREY TODAY<<<<<<<<<<I am theliq,keeping the Bastards HONEST.......
Click to expand...



I have to disagree with you there, Stevie.  There was always a Jewish presence in the Holy Land, and  the Jews were known as the Palestinians.  If you called an Arab a Palestinian, you were insulting him that he was a Jew.   They just called themselves Arabs or Syrians.  Strange how Stevie never concerns himself with the all the innocent people the Muslims have murdered and are still murdering in the rest of the Middle East.  All those dead bodies apparently mean nothing to him because he can't drag "the Zionists" into the equation.  It doesn't take a member of MENSA to figure out why this is.  You know where you can stick your "bastard" label, Stevie.  And to keep yourself honest, Stevie, why not see what the Muslims think about an Infidel like you.  I would imagine they would have very, very colorful words to describe a Dhimmi like you.

https://www.google.com/#q=pictures+of+jews+in+israel+in+the+1800s


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Russians, smart or otherwise, who have destabilized Rwanda, Yugoslavia, Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya, and Syria over the past 20 years, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying once again to blame the U.S. while enjoying the many perks this country has given a layabout like you?  There are many people around the world who would be glad to take your place if given the chance.  Meanwhile, my latest news........
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine forces kill up to five rebels, Russia nears border
> 
> AOL.com Article - Ukraine forces kill up to five rebels, Russia nears border
> 
> Poll: Vast majority of Ukrainians oppose Russian intervention - latimes.com
> 
> Ukraine says it cleared pro-Russia gunmen from eastern town - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I WOULDN'T because  live in Paradise........anyhow,some of you guys are Gun Mad, Badder than Bad,and SADDER AND MADDER THAN GLAD.........
Click to expand...


Is anyone asking you to live here, Stevie?  However, no matter how you want to think about your own country, which is of course your prerogative, your country is slowly, slowly changing due to immigration.  For all you know, in no time at all, the new immigrants will be clamoring for Sharia Law.  Some of us do read the articles about Australia and it really is not the bed or roses you want to portray to the readers.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're not too good at separating history from propaganda, are you?*
> 
> "The (propaganda) picture painted is one of a crisis in which ravening Russia is intent on invading the 12 former republics and six satellite countries that became independent when the Soviet Union collapsed almost a quarter of a century ago.
> 
> "*Just why it would commit economic suicide by trying to do this is not explained.*
> 
> "As Jacob Hornberger of the Future of Freedom Foundation points out, 'You wont read how the US national-security state refused to dismantle NATO at the end of the Cold War. Or about how NATO has, in violation of US promises to Russia, expanded its membership to include the Eastern European and Baltic countries that once formed part of the Warsaw Pact.'
> 
> *Is it surprising those who support Israel's crimes in Palestine also lie about NATO's provocations in Ukraine?*
> 
> NATO?s Happy Days » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why,  Comrade George, I hope I don't have to run to Socialist sites that you have used umpteenth times, just like you kept using that Sociast Web Site  I do like to get opinions and analysis pieces from different people who have studied the matter.
> 
> China's Little Known Security Stakes In Ukraine - Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> Ukraine Crisis: Challenge To European Security Regime - Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> Putin?s Dilemma - OpEd | Eurasia Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "China late last year concluded a deal to farm three million hectares of arable Ukrainian land over the span of half a century.
> 
> "Under the initial agreement worth $1.7 billion with KSG Agro, Ukraines leading agricultural company, 100,000 hectares were slated to be leased to Xinjiang Production and Construction Corp (XPCC), a Chinese quasi-military organization, also known as Bingtuan.
> 
> "The leased farmland in Dnipropetrovsk region of eastern Ukraine was to be cultivated principally for crops and raising pigs and the output sold to two Chinese state-owned grain conglomerates at preferential prices.
> 
> "Eventually the project size was expected to increase to three million hectares, 50 percent more than Chinas own agricultural land  becoming Chinas largest overseas project involving farmland."
> 
> *Hard to say how the EU and Cargill will feel about that?*
> 
> China's Little Known Security Stakes In Ukraine - Analysis | Eurasia Review
Click to expand...


But, Comrade George, let's face facts.  The Chinese are busy in many areas of the world.  Do you really think that are ignoring the Los Angeles area?  I was thinking you might get a little part-time job working for one of their business ventures.  Why not read the Business Section and see what is going on locally with respect to the Chinese?


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "China late last year concluded a deal to farm three million hectares of arable Ukrainian land over the span of half a century.
> 
> "Under the initial agreement worth $1.7 billion with KSG Agro, Ukraine&#8217;s leading agricultural company, 100,000 hectares were slated to be leased to Xinjiang Production and Construction Corp (XPCC), a Chinese quasi-military organization, also known as Bingtuan.
> 
> "The leased farmland in Dnipropetrovsk region of eastern Ukraine was to be cultivated principally for crops and raising pigs and the output sold to two Chinese state-owned grain conglomerates at preferential prices.
> 
> "Eventually the project size was expected to increase to three million hectares, 50 percent more than China&#8217;s own agricultural land &#8211; becoming China&#8217;s largest overseas project involving farmland."
> 
> *Hard to say how the EU and Cargill will feel about that?*
> 
> China's Little Known Security Stakes In Ukraine - Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are proposing the same sort of thing in Ausland on 100 year leases,the Eastern Ukraine is one of the most fertile regions on earth.....and was/is know as the Bread Basket of Europe. Saying that Australia produces the Best Wheat in the World......and unlike the US is not Government SUBCIDISED,like most of your Agriculture
> 
> as a footnote in the 1890's the French Government THANKED THE PALESTINIANS/PALESTINE FOR PROVIDING WHEAT TO FRANCE AND THEREFORE PREVENTING STARVATION IN THAT NATION.
> 
> Proving that Palestine had exported their Agriculture around the world including Dates,Jaffa Oranges..........and there was not a Zionist IT SIGHT.........YOU KNOW THE ZIONISTS,THEY INSIST AND TEACH THEIR CHILDREN THAT>>>>>>>>NO ONE LIVED IN PALESTINE PRIOR TO 1948......it was BOLLOCKS THEN and IS ZIONIST BOLLOCKTREY TODAY<<<<<<<<<<I am theliq,keeping the Bastards HONEST.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with you there, Stevie.  There was always a Jewish presence in the Holy Land, and  the Jews were known as the Palestinians.  If you called an Arab a Palestinian, you were insulting him that he was a Jew.   They just called themselves Arabs or Syrians.  Strange how Stevie never concerns himself with the all the innocent people the Muslims have murdered and are still murdering in the rest of the Middle East.  All those dead bodies apparently mean nothing to him because he can't drag "the Zionists" into the equation.  It doesn't take a member of MENSA to figure out why this is.  You know where you can stick your "bastard" label, Stevie.  And to keep yourself honest, Stevie, why not see what the Muslims think about an Infidel like you.  I would imagine they would have very, very colorful words to describe a Dhimmi like you.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=pictures+of+jews+in+israel+in+the+1800s
Click to expand...


Yep a few Jews were in Palestine since the Roman times and they were treated well and lived harmoniously..until the influx of Illegal Jewish Immigrants began to flood into Palestine.in the 1920's..where as everywhere else in the world they were mainly banished,murdered and eliminated(except in Spain under the Muslim Moors)

Funny you should bring up MENSA because for a Non-Brainer like you, would have known that over 18,000+(over 6700 Children)Palestinians have been murdered/killed since 1948 compared to circa 6000 Jews!!!!!!!!As I have said to you Sally "You know not the minute,nor the hour."

This does not include the time prior to 1948 when 100,000's of thousands of Palestinians were murdered and forcibly removed from the homes and banished into exile....their towns and villages being then RAZED to the ground by the Zionists.....FACT.

No you carry on Sal....streaming your Zionist Terrorist Doctrine and Bullshit.

But I and the World see through your VEILED WORLD OF UNREALITY Just get use to it,your craving for sympathy is now PASSED IT 'S USE BY DATE.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are proposing the same sort of thing in Ausland on 100 year leases,the Eastern Ukraine is one of the most fertile regions on earth.....and was/is know as the Bread Basket of Europe. Saying that Australia produces the Best Wheat in the World......and unlike the US is not Government SUBCIDISED,like most of your Agriculture
> 
> as a footnote in the 1890's the French Government THANKED THE PALESTINIANS/PALESTINE FOR PROVIDING WHEAT TO FRANCE AND THEREFORE PREVENTING STARVATION IN THAT NATION.
> 
> Proving that Palestine had exported their Agriculture around the world including Dates,Jaffa Oranges..........and there was not a Zionist IT SIGHT.........YOU KNOW THE ZIONISTS,THEY INSIST AND TEACH THEIR CHILDREN THAT>>>>>>>>NO ONE LIVED IN PALESTINE PRIOR TO 1948......it was BOLLOCKS THEN and IS ZIONIST BOLLOCKTREY TODAY<<<<<<<<<<I am theliq,keeping the Bastards HONEST.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with you there, Stevie.  There was always a Jewish presence in the Holy Land, and  the Jews were known as the Palestinians.  If you called an Arab a Palestinian, you were insulting him that he was a Jew.   They just called themselves Arabs or Syrians.  Strange how Stevie never concerns himself with the all the innocent people the Muslims have murdered and are still murdering in the rest of the Middle East.  All those dead bodies apparently mean nothing to him because he can't drag "the Zionists" into the equation.  It doesn't take a member of MENSA to figure out why this is.  You know where you can stick your "bastard" label, Stevie.  And to keep yourself honest, Stevie, why not see what the Muslims think about an Infidel like you.  I would imagine they would have very, very colorful words to describe a Dhimmi like you.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=pictures+of+jews+in+israel+in+the+1800s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep a few Jews were in Palestine since the Roman times and they were treated well and lived harmoniously..until the influx of Illegal Jewish Immigrants began to flood into Palestine.in the 1920's..where as everywhere else in the world they were mainly banished,murdered and eliminated(except in Spain under the Muslim Moors)
> 
> Funny you should bring up MENSA because for a Non-Brainer like you, would have known that over 18,000+(over 6700 Children)Palestinians have been murdered/killed since 1948 compared to circa 6000 Jews!!!!!!!!As I have said to you Sally "You know not the minute,nor the hour."
> 
> This does not include the time prior to 1948 when 100,000's of thousands of Palestinians were murdered and forcibly removed from the homes and banished into exile....their towns and villages being then RAZED to the ground by the Zionists.....FACT.
> 
> No you carry on Sal....streaming your Zionist Terrorist Doctrine and Bullshit.
> 
> But I and the World see through your VEILED WORLD OF UNREALITY Just get use to it,your craving for sympathy is now PASSED IT 'S USE BY DATE.
Click to expand...



You are a fraud, Stevie.  If you were so concerned with children who are killed, you certainly would be on a forum mentioning the thousands and thouands of children in Syria (both Muslims and Christians) who have been killed just in the last three years.  In  addition you would be concerned about the Coptic Christian children who have been killed by members of the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt and the Assyrian children killed by suicide bombers in Iraq.  We will not even go into the Shia and Ahmadiyya children killed by suicide and car bombers in Pakistan.  That you just want to concentrate on one tiny area of the world tells an awful lot about you, Stevie, but you are too dense to realize this so you continue with your b.s. facts,


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with you there, Stevie.  There was always a Jewish presence in the Holy Land, and  the Jews were known as the Palestinians.  If you called an Arab a Palestinian, you were insulting him that he was a Jew.   They just called themselves Arabs or Syrians.  Strange how Stevie never concerns himself with the all the innocent people the Muslims have murdered and are still murdering in the rest of the Middle East.  All those dead bodies apparently mean nothing to him because he can't drag "the Zionists" into the equation.  It doesn't take a member of MENSA to figure out why this is.  You know where you can stick your "bastard" label, Stevie.  And to keep yourself honest, Stevie, why not see what the Muslims think about an Infidel like you.  I would imagine they would have very, very colorful words to describe a Dhimmi like you.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=pictures+of+jews+in+israel+in+the+1800s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep a few Jews were in Palestine since the Roman times and they were treated well and lived harmoniously..until the influx of Illegal Jewish Immigrants began to flood into Palestine.in the 1920's..where as everywhere else in the world they were mainly banished,murdered and eliminated(except in Spain under the Muslim Moors)
> 
> Funny you should bring up MENSA because for a Non-Brainer like you, would have known that over 18,000+(over 6700 Children)Palestinians have been murdered/killed since 1948 compared to circa 6000 Jews!!!!!!!!As I have said to you Sally "You know not the minute,nor the hour."
> 
> This does not include the time prior to 1948 when 100,000's of thousands of Palestinians were murdered and forcibly removed from the homes and banished into exile....their towns and villages being then RAZED to the ground by the Zionists.....FACT.
> 
> No you carry on Sal....streaming your Zionist Terrorist Doctrine and Bullshit.
> 
> But I and the World see through your VEILED WORLD OF UNREALITY Just get use to it,your craving for sympathy is now PASSED IT 'S USE BY DATE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fraud, Stevie.  If you were so concerned with children who are killed, you certainly would be on a forum mentioning the thousands and thouands of children in Syria (both Muslims and Christians) who have been killed just in the last three years.  In  addition you would be concerned about the Coptic Christian children who have been killed by members of the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt and the Assyrian children killed by suicide bombers in Iraq.  We will not even go into the Shia and Ahmadiyya children killed by suicide and car bombers in Pakistan.  That you just want to concentrate on one tiny area of the world tells an awful lot about you, Stevie, but you are too dense to realize this so you continue with your b.s. facts,
Click to expand...


No fraud,just mentioning how the Palestinians have been treated by the Jews,Zionists and Israelis......if you find the truth too hard to deal with and cannot accept these piquant situations.....You become a bit of a bore.

The Syrian conflict is another dreadful situation but for me this is not the forum.......I will gladly give you my exposea at another time if you wish,let me know......Assyrians were a people from 1500/2000 odd years before Christ who had an empire from Turkey,Iraq and todays Syria......Who were so advanced,in writing and mathematics etc.,which the Greeks tried to say were their inventions....so who are your Assyians yo speak of?.

You can't play games with me....I note with my usual disgust that you never denied what was in my post....of course you didn't because you are the Guilty....not only that you have a selective memory when it suits YOU...typical Zionist Terrorist....I'm RIGHT,of course I am,I always am..........but try to deflect your Guiltiness by dragging in other conflicts,not relevant to this POST......I suggest you should shut your mouthon matters you are completely ignorant about


Why is there no LOVE in your world Sal,no at all


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "China late last year concluded a deal to farm three million hectares of arable Ukrainian land over the span of half a century.
> 
> "Under the initial agreement worth $1.7 billion with KSG Agro, Ukraines leading agricultural company, 100,000 hectares were slated to be leased to Xinjiang Production and Construction Corp (XPCC), a Chinese quasi-military organization, also known as Bingtuan.
> 
> "The leased farmland in Dnipropetrovsk region of eastern Ukraine was to be cultivated principally for crops and raising pigs and the output sold to two Chinese state-owned grain conglomerates at preferential prices.
> 
> "Eventually the project size was expected to increase to three million hectares, 50 percent more than Chinas own agricultural land  becoming Chinas largest overseas project involving farmland."
> 
> *Hard to say how the EU and Cargill will feel about that?*
> 
> China's Little Known Security Stakes In Ukraine - Analysis | Eurasia Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are proposing the same sort of thing in Ausland on 100 year leases,the Eastern Ukraine is one of the most fertile regions on earth.....and was/is know as the Bread Basket of Europe. Saying that Australia produces the Best Wheat in the World......and unlike the US is not Government SUBCIDISED,like most of your Agriculture
> 
> as a footnote in the 1890's the French Government THANKED THE PALESTINIANS/PALESTINE FOR PROVIDING WHEAT TO FRANCE AND THEREFORE PREVENTING STARVATION IN THAT NATION.
> 
> Proving that Palestine had exported their Agriculture around the world including Dates,Jaffa Oranges..........and there was not a Zionist IT SIGHT.........YOU KNOW THE ZIONISTS,THEY INSIST AND TEACH THEIR CHILDREN THAT>>>>>>>>NO ONE LIVED IN PALESTINE PRIOR TO 1948......it was BOLLOCKS THEN and IS ZIONIST BOLLOCKTREY TODAY<<<<<<<<<<I am theliq,keeping the Bastards HONEST.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with you there, Stevie.  There was always a Jewish presence in the Holy Land, and  the Jews were known as the Palestinians.  If you called an Arab a Palestinian, you were insulting him that he was a Jew.   They just called themselves Arabs or Syrians.  Strange how Stevie never concerns himself with the all the innocent people the Muslims have murdered and are still murdering in the rest of the Middle East.  All those dead bodies apparently mean nothing to him because he can't drag "the Zionists" into the equation.  It doesn't take a member of MENSA to figure out why this is.  You know where you can stick your "bastard" label, Stevie.  And to keep yourself honest, Stevie, why not see what the Muslims think about an Infidel like you.  I would imagine they would have very, very colorful words to describe a Dhimmi like you.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=pictures+of+jews+in+israel+in+the+1800s
Click to expand...

How many Jews lived in Palestine in 1890?
How much wheat did Jews produce without Arab labor?
What percentage of Jews supported Zionism at that time?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are proposing the same sort of thing in Ausland on 100 year leases,the Eastern Ukraine is one of the most fertile regions on earth.....and was/is know as the Bread Basket of Europe. Saying that Australia produces the Best Wheat in the World......and unlike the US is not Government SUBCIDISED,like most of your Agriculture
> 
> as a footnote in the 1890's the French Government THANKED THE PALESTINIANS/PALESTINE FOR PROVIDING WHEAT TO FRANCE AND THEREFORE PREVENTING STARVATION IN THAT NATION.
> 
> Proving that Palestine had exported their Agriculture around the world including Dates,Jaffa Oranges..........and there was not a Zionist IT SIGHT.........YOU KNOW THE ZIONISTS,THEY INSIST AND TEACH THEIR CHILDREN THAT>>>>>>>>NO ONE LIVED IN PALESTINE PRIOR TO 1948......it was BOLLOCKS THEN and IS ZIONIST BOLLOCKTREY TODAY<<<<<<<<<<I am theliq,keeping the Bastards HONEST.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with you there, Stevie.  There was always a Jewish presence in the Holy Land, and  the Jews were known as the Palestinians.  If you called an Arab a Palestinian, you were insulting him that he was a Jew.   They just called themselves Arabs or Syrians.  Strange how Stevie never concerns himself with the all the innocent people the Muslims have murdered and are still murdering in the rest of the Middle East.  All those dead bodies apparently mean nothing to him because he can't drag "the Zionists" into the equation.  It doesn't take a member of MENSA to figure out why this is.  You know where you can stick your "bastard" label, Stevie.  And to keep yourself honest, Stevie, why not see what the Muslims think about an Infidel like you.  I would imagine they would have very, very colorful words to describe a Dhimmi like you.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=pictures+of+jews+in+israel+in+the+1800s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Jews lived in Palestine in 1890?
> How much wheat did Jews produce without Arab labor?
> What percentage of Jews supported Zionism at that time?
Click to expand...


Don't be a fool, Comrade George.  It is quite obvious to anyone who has a head on their shoulders that you and Stevie are using these Arabs as pawns.  If you two  truly cared about the Arabs (and we know that the Arab world is much, much larger than that tiny dot that is Israel), you would also be posting about what is happening to the innocent Arabvs (both Christians and Muslims) who are being murdered in this vast Arab world.  That you are silent about these unfortunate Arabs tells an awful lot about  you.  You and Stevie have never posted anything that has been happening in the vast Arab world -- nothing about Egypt, nothing about Syria, nothing about Yemen, etc.  You two are only focused on one thing and certainly don't care what atrocities the innocent Arabs have been facing in the Arab world in general.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with you there, Stevie.  There was always a Jewish presence in the Holy Land, and  the Jews were known as the Palestinians.  If you called an Arab a Palestinian, you were insulting him that he was a Jew.   They just called themselves Arabs or Syrians.  Strange how Stevie never concerns himself with the all the innocent people the Muslims have murdered and are still murdering in the rest of the Middle East.  All those dead bodies apparently mean nothing to him because he can't drag "the Zionists" into the equation.  It doesn't take a member of MENSA to figure out why this is.  You know where you can stick your "bastard" label, Stevie.  And to keep yourself honest, Stevie, why not see what the Muslims think about an Infidel like you.  I would imagine they would have very, very colorful words to describe a Dhimmi like you.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=pictures+of+jews+in+israel+in+the+1800s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Jews lived in Palestine in 1890?
> How much wheat did Jews produce without Arab labor?
> What percentage of Jews supported Zionism at that time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be a fool, Comrade George.  It is quite obvious to anyone who has a head on their shoulders that you and Stevie are using these Arabs as pawns.  If you two  truly cared about the Arabs (and we know that the Arab world is much, much larger than that tiny dot that is Israel), you would also be posting about what is happening to the innocent Arabvs (both Christians and Muslims) who are being murdered in this vast Arab world.  That you are silent about these unfortunate Arabs tells an awful lot about  you.  You and Stevie have never posted anything that has been happening in the vast Arab world -- nothing about Egypt, nothing about Syria, nothing about Yemen, etc.  You two are only focused on one thing and certainly don't care what atrocities the innocent Arabs have been facing in the Arab world in general.
Click to expand...

What was the ratio of Jew to Arab living in Palestine in 1890?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Jews lived in Palestine in 1890?
> How much wheat did Jews produce without Arab labor?
> What percentage of Jews supported Zionism at that time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a fool, Comrade George.  It is quite obvious to anyone who has a head on their shoulders that you and Stevie are using these Arabs as pawns.  If you two  truly cared about the Arabs (and we know that the Arab world is much, much larger than that tiny dot that is Israel), you would also be posting about what is happening to the innocent Arabvs (both Christians and Muslims) who are being murdered in this vast Arab world.  That you are silent about these unfortunate Arabs tells an awful lot about  you.  You and Stevie have never posted anything that has been happening in the vast Arab world -- nothing about Egypt, nothing about Syria, nothing about Yemen, etc.  You two are only focused on one thing and certainly don't care what atrocities the innocent Arabs have been facing in the Arab world in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the ratio of Jew to Arab living in Palestine in 1890?
Click to expand...


As the readers can see, Comrade George is still obsessed with his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, that he feels he must talk about them on the Europe forum even though he has been posting ad nauseam about this same topic on another forum.  Comrade George wants the readers to feel that he actually cares about the Arabs, but is really just using them as his pawns in his fight against his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Tens of thousands of innocent Arabs have been killed in the last three years by other Arabs, and Comrade George doesn't even blink over this.  Meanwhile, Comrade George, why not do something different.  It would be a change from your blabbering about your favorite scapegoats on forums and would give you a little fun in your life.  If an elderly World War II Vet can do it, you can try to drag yourself out of your little apartment and join in with these people.  Just stick out your thumb, and eventually someone will give you a lift to this place.

Social dancing can be a lift and a turnaround - latimes.com


----------



## 1776

The Soviets killed their share of the Jews, so their claims today looking out for the Jews is laughable. They are using it as cover for their evil actions enslaving the Jews and every other Ukrainian...in Ukraine. 

It would be as if Mexico sent into their criminals, special forces and spies into Texas to "protect" Mexicans while claiming they are also there to protect blacks from the KKK....when in reality they intend on making Texas a part of Mexico and forcing blacks and whites there to move or become Mexicans.


----------



## georgephillip

1776 said:


> The Soviets killed their share of the Jews, so their claims today looking out for the Jews is laughable. They are using it as cover for their evil actions enslaving the Jews and every other Ukrainian...in Ukraine.
> 
> It would be as if Mexico sent into their criminals, special forces and spies into Texas to "protect" Mexicans while claiming they are also there to protect blacks from the KKK....when in reality they intend on making Texas a part of Mexico and forcing blacks and whites there to move or become Mexicans.


What Soviets are you hallucinating.
The US conspired with neo-Nazis in Ukraine to topple a corrupt, yet duly elected president.
The resulting regime change produced an illegitimate government that is now threatening to go to war against its own population. Had Putin used compliant politicians and thugs in Mexico in the same way, Fort Hood would be half-way to Yucatan by now, and I'm guessing you would be flapping the flag for that, as well.

BTW, what do you know about JSOC in eastern Ukraine at this very moment?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets killed their share of the Jews, so their claims today looking out for the Jews is laughable. They are using it as cover for their evil actions enslaving the Jews and every other Ukrainian...in Ukraine.
> 
> It would be as if Mexico sent into their criminals, special forces and spies into Texas to "protect" Mexicans while claiming they are also there to protect blacks from the KKK....when in reality they intend on making Texas a part of Mexico and forcing blacks and whites there to move or become Mexicans.
> 
> 
> 
> What Soviets are you hallucinating.
> The US conspired with neo-Nazis in Ukraine to topple a corrupt, yet duly elected president.
> The resulting regime change produced an illegitimate government that is now threatening to go to war against its own population. Had Putin used compliant politicians and thugs in Mexico in the same way, Fort Hood would be half-way to Yucatan by now, and I'm guessing you would be flapping the flag for that, as well.
> 
> BTW, what do you know about JSOC in eastern Ukraine at this very moment?
Click to expand...


For most of us, all we can do is follow this situation in the news.  The ones whom this has really affected are those Russians in the area and those Russians who have immigrated to other parts of the world but still have friends and relatives for whom they worry with regard to what is happening. 

Ukraine Forces Blockade Rebel-Held City

Ukraine separatists hunker down and hope Putin will come to their aid - latimes.com

Of course Comrade Jews is  entitled to give his own opinion, but strange how he wasn't interested in anything going on in Europe until he could drag his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into the mix.  Apparently the author of this piece has a different take on the situation.

Putin's Ukraine incursion brings back the bad old bear - latimes.com


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets killed their share of the Jews, so their claims today looking out for the Jews is laughable. They are using it as cover for their evil actions enslaving the Jews and every other Ukrainian...in Ukraine.
> 
> It would be as if Mexico sent into their criminals, special forces and spies into Texas to "protect" Mexicans while claiming they are also there to protect blacks from the KKK....when in reality they intend on making Texas a part of Mexico and forcing blacks and whites there to move or become Mexicans.
> 
> 
> 
> What Soviets are you hallucinating.
> The US conspired with neo-Nazis in Ukraine to topple a corrupt, yet duly elected president.
> The resulting regime change produced an illegitimate government that is now threatening to go to war against its own population. Had Putin used compliant politicians and thugs in Mexico in the same way, Fort Hood would be half-way to Yucatan by now, and I'm guessing you would be flapping the flag for that, as well.
> 
> BTW, what do you know about JSOC in eastern Ukraine at this very moment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For most of us, all we can do is follow this situation in the news.  The ones whom this has really affected are those Russians in the area and those Russians who have immigrated to other parts of the world but still have friends and relatives for whom they worry with regard to what is happening.
> 
> Ukraine Forces Blockade Rebel-Held City
> 
> Ukraine separatists hunker down and hope Putin will come to their aid - latimes.com
> 
> Of course Comrade Jews is  entitled to give his own opinion, but strange how he wasn't interested in anything going on in Europe until he could drag his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into the mix.  Apparently the author of this piece has a different take on the situation.
> 
> Putin's Ukraine incursion brings back the bad old bear - latimes.com
Click to expand...

You should broaden your reading list until you find a source that admits neo-Nazis were at the forefront of the recent coup in Kiev, and US diplomats were overheard picking the next Prime Minister (Yikes...it's Yats, remember) As far as the LA Times is concerned, I remember when they thought there were WMDs in Iraq, and Ho Chi Minh was the enemy in Vietnam.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Soviets are you hallucinating.
> The US conspired with neo-Nazis in Ukraine to topple a corrupt, yet duly elected president.
> The resulting regime change produced an illegitimate government that is now threatening to go to war against its own population. Had Putin used compliant politicians and thugs in Mexico in the same way, Fort Hood would be half-way to Yucatan by now, and I'm guessing you would be flapping the flag for that, as well.
> 
> BTW, what do you know about JSOC in eastern Ukraine at this very moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For most of us, all we can do is follow this situation in the news.  The ones whom this has really affected are those Russians in the area and those Russians who have immigrated to other parts of the world but still have friends and relatives for whom they worry with regard to what is happening.
> 
> Ukraine Forces Blockade Rebel-Held City
> 
> Ukraine separatists hunker down and hope Putin will come to their aid - latimes.com
> 
> Of course Comrade Jews is  entitled to give his own opinion, but strange how he wasn't interested in anything going on in Europe until he could drag his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into the mix.  Apparently the author of this piece has a different take on the situation.
> 
> Putin's Ukraine incursion brings back the bad old bear - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should broaden your reading list until you find a source that admits neo-Nazis were at the forefront of the recent coup in Kiev, and US diplomats were overheard picking the next Prime Minister (Yikes...it's Yats, remember) As far as the LA Times is concerned, I remember when they thought there were WMDs in Iraq, and Ho Chi Minh was the enemy in Vietnam.
Click to expand...



Give it a rest, you little Commie.  I think most readers realize why you dragged up the Ukraine and never have had anything else to say on the Europe forum when so much is going on in Europe.  It appears you only want to blabber about the Ukrain now.  What goes on in Germany doesn't interest you.   What goes on in Great Britain doesn't interest you.  What goes on in France doesn't interest you?  Etc., etc.  However, initially you wanted to blame the entire situation in the Ukraine on the Jews as if nobody else lived in the Ukraine but the Jews and some Russian people.  In fact, be honest with the readers here and tell them where you originally posted this article (before it was moved) because you couldn't restrain yourself from dragging in your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> For most of us, all we can do is follow this situation in the news.  The ones whom this has really affected are those Russians in the area and those Russians who have immigrated to other parts of the world but still have friends and relatives for whom they worry with regard to what is happening.
> 
> Ukraine Forces Blockade Rebel-Held City
> 
> Ukraine separatists hunker down and hope Putin will come to their aid - latimes.com
> 
> Of course Comrade Jews is  entitled to give his own opinion, but strange how he wasn't interested in anything going on in Europe until he could drag his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into the mix.  Apparently the author of this piece has a different take on the situation.
> 
> Putin's Ukraine incursion brings back the bad old bear - latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> You should broaden your reading list until you find a source that admits neo-Nazis were at the forefront of the recent coup in Kiev, and US diplomats were overheard picking the next Prime Minister (Yikes...it's Yats, remember) As far as the LA Times is concerned, I remember when they thought there were WMDs in Iraq, and Ho Chi Minh was the enemy in Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest, you little Commie.  I think most readers realize why you dragged up the Ukraine and never have had anything else to say on the Europe forum when so much is going on in Europe.  It appears you only want to blabber about the Ukrain now.  What goes on in Germany doesn't interest you.   What goes on in Great Britain doesn't interest you.  What goes on in France doesn't interest you?  Etc., etc.  However, initially you wanted to blame the entire situation in the Ukraine on the Jews as if nobody else lived in the Ukraine but the Jews and some Russian people.  In fact, be honest with the readers here and tell them where you originally posted this article (before it was moved) because you couldn't restrain yourself from dragging in your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
Click to expand...

*Yikes...Yats is starting World War 3 and you're blaming me?*

"EV, April 25 (Reuters) - Ukrainian Prime Minister Arseny Yatseniuk accused Russia on Friday of wanting to start World War Three by occupying Ukraine 'militarily and politically'".

Arseny Yatseniuk, Ukraine Prime Minister, Says Russia Wants To Start World War III By Occupying Ukraine

*Get a life, Loser.*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should broaden your reading list until you find a source that admits neo-Nazis were at the forefront of the recent coup in Kiev, and US diplomats were overheard picking the next Prime Minister (Yikes...it's Yats, remember) As far as the LA Times is concerned, I remember when they thought there were WMDs in Iraq, and Ho Chi Minh was the enemy in Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest, you little Commie.  I think most readers realize why you dragged up the Ukraine and never have had anything else to say on the Europe forum when so much is going on in Europe.  It appears you only want to blabber about the Ukrain now.  What goes on in Germany doesn't interest you.   What goes on in Great Britain doesn't interest you.  What goes on in France doesn't interest you?  Etc., etc.  However, initially you wanted to blame the entire situation in the Ukraine on the Jews as if nobody else lived in the Ukraine but the Jews and some Russian people.  In fact, be honest with the readers here and tell them where you originally posted this article (before it was moved) because you couldn't restrain yourself from dragging in your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yikes...Yats is starting World War 3 and you're blaming me?*
> 
> "EV, April 25 (Reuters) - Ukrainian Prime Minister Arseny Yatseniuk accused Russia on Friday of wanting to start World War Three by occupying Ukraine 'militarily and politically'".
> 
> Arseny Yatseniuk, Ukraine Prime Minister, Says Russia Wants To Start World War III By Occupying Ukraine
> 
> *Get a life, Loser.*
Click to expand...


How about you get a life, loser  I wasn't the one whining about the loss of food stamps like you did on a forum?  Still not going to tell the readers why you pulled up this article in the first place and why it was moved?

Meanwhile, the latest news I have read about the Ukraine is the following:

http://www.latimes.com/world/worldnow/la-fg-wn-ukraine-captives-new-conference-2

Eastern Ukraine mayor shot in back amid escalating crisis - latimes.com

Romanian Military Units Moving Towards Ukrainian Border | Eurasia Review


----------



## 1776

You are mentally retarded and mentally deranged with your bullshit.

Stalin makes Hitler's mass murder look childish. 



georgephillip said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets killed their share of the Jews, so their claims today looking out for the Jews is laughable. They are using it as cover for their evil actions enslaving the Jews and every other Ukrainian...in Ukraine.
> 
> It would be as if Mexico sent into their criminals, special forces and spies into Texas to "protect" Mexicans while claiming they are also there to protect blacks from the KKK....when in reality they intend on making Texas a part of Mexico and forcing blacks and whites there to move or become Mexicans.
> 
> 
> 
> What Soviets are you hallucinating.
> The US conspired with neo-Nazis in Ukraine to topple a corrupt, yet duly elected president.
> The resulting regime change produced an illegitimate government that is now threatening to go to war against its own population. Had Putin used compliant politicians and thugs in Mexico in the same way, Fort Hood would be half-way to Yucatan by now, and I'm guessing you would be flapping the flag for that, as well.
> 
> BTW, what do you know about JSOC in eastern Ukraine at this very moment?
Click to expand...


----------



## georgephillip

"WASHINGTONThe U.S. and Europe imposed sanctions on a slate of new Russian government officials and business entities in an effort to pressure President Vladimir Putin and his Ukrainian allies to cease their military activity in eastern Ukraine.

"But the West's action, which was initially expected more than a week ago, fell significantly short of the expansive sanctions Kiev's government and many members of Congress have been demanding."

U.S., Europe Impose New Sanctions on Russia - WSJ.com


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "WASHINGTONThe U.S. and Europe imposed sanctions on a slate of new Russian government officials and business entities in an effort to pressure President Vladimir Putin and his Ukrainian allies to cease their military activity in eastern Ukraine.
> 
> "But the West's action, which was initially expected more than a week ago, fell significantly short of the expansive sanctions Kiev's government and many members of Congress have been demanding."
> 
> U.S., Europe Impose New Sanctions on Russia - WSJ.com



And now for some further news.

Poll: Americans want more sanctions on Russia, no arms for Ukraine - latimes.com

Ukraine-Slovakia gas deal is first step out of dependence on Russia - latimes.com


----------



## theliq

1776 said:


> The Soviets killed their share of the Jews, so their claims today looking out for the Jews is laughable. They are using it as cover for their evil actions enslaving the Jews and every other Ukrainian...in Ukraine.
> 
> It would be as if Mexico sent into their criminals, special forces and spies into Texas to "protect" Mexicans while claiming they are also there to protect blacks from the KKK....when in reality they intend on making Texas a part of Mexico and forcing blacks and whites there to move or become Mexicans.



Hi 1776,as a note, maybe the Mexicans are claiming back the THIRD of their TERRITORY the Americans took from them in the FIRST place,just saying.steve


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Jews lived in Palestine in 1890?
> How much wheat did Jews produce without Arab labor?
> What percentage of Jews supported Zionism at that time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a fool, Comrade George.  It is quite obvious to anyone who has a head on their shoulders that you and Stevie are using these Arabs as pawns.  If you two  truly cared about the Arabs (and we know that the Arab world is much, much larger than that tiny dot that is Israel), you would also be posting about what is happening to the innocent Arabvs (both Christians and Muslims) who are being murdered in this vast Arab world.  That you are silent about these unfortunate Arabs tells an awful lot about  you.  You and Stevie have never posted anything that has been happening in the vast Arab world -- nothing about Egypt, nothing about Syria, nothing about Yemen, etc.  You two are only focused on one thing and certainly don't care what atrocities the innocent Arabs have been facing in the Arab world in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the ratio of Jew to Arab living in Palestine in 1890?
Click to expand...



1890..Arabs in Palestine,Muslim,Christian,Druze.......600,000 appox some say up to 750,000.

1890..Jews in Palestine.....42,000.

By 1948....with massive illegal Zionist/Jewish migration....1.350,000 ARABS..650.000 JEWS


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a fool, Comrade George.  It is quite obvious to anyone who has a head on their shoulders that you and Stevie are using these Arabs as pawns.  If you two  truly cared about the Arabs (and we know that the Arab world is much, much larger than that tiny dot that is Israel), you would also be posting about what is happening to the innocent Arabvs (both Christians and Muslims) who are being murdered in this vast Arab world.  That you are silent about these unfortunate Arabs tells an awful lot about  you.  You and Stevie have never posted anything that has been happening in the vast Arab world -- nothing about Egypt, nothing about Syria, nothing about Yemen, etc.  You two are only focused on one thing and certainly don't care what atrocities the innocent Arabs have been facing in the Arab world in general.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the ratio of Jew to Arab living in Palestine in 1890?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1890..Arabs in Palestine,Muslim,Christian,Druze.......600,000 appox some say up to 750,000.
> 
> 1890..Jews in Palestine.....42,000.
> 
> By 1948....with massive illegal Zionist/Jewish migration....1.350,000 ARABS..650.000 JEWS
Click to expand...


Poor Stevie, just like Comrade George, he is obsessed with the Jews.  Can you tell us, Stevie, what this has to do with the Europe forum.  If you want to make it a Middle East forum, why not talk about the tens of thousands who have been murdered by Muslims just in the last three years in Syria.  You can also add in those who have been murdered by suicide bombers in places like Iraq.  Say, Stevie, since you are such an expert on population, can you tell us the number of Muslim immigrants to your country in recent years?


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets killed their share of the Jews, so their claims today looking out for the Jews is laughable. They are using it as cover for their evil actions enslaving the Jews and every other Ukrainian...in Ukraine.
> 
> It would be as if Mexico sent into their criminals, special forces and spies into Texas to "protect" Mexicans while claiming they are also there to protect blacks from the KKK....when in reality they intend on making Texas a part of Mexico and forcing blacks and whites there to move or become Mexicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 1776,as a note, maybe the Mexicans are claiming back the THIRD of their TERRITORY the Americans took from them in the FIRST place,just saying.steve
Click to expand...


Perhaps the indigenous people of Australia would like to make claim of their land.  After all, they were there first.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets killed their share of the Jews, so their claims today looking out for the Jews is laughable. They are using it as cover for their evil actions enslaving the Jews and every other Ukrainian...in Ukraine.
> 
> It would be as if Mexico sent into their criminals, special forces and spies into Texas to "protect" Mexicans while claiming they are also there to protect blacks from the KKK....when in reality they intend on making Texas a part of Mexico and forcing blacks and whites there to move or become Mexicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 1776,as a note, maybe the Mexicans are claiming back the THIRD of their TERRITORY the Americans took from them in the FIRST place,just saying.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps the indigenous people of Australia would like to make claim of their land.  After all, they were there first.
Click to expand...


True,but if you were half up to speed you would know that vast tracts of land(40% of the total land mass of Australia) have been returned to the original Aboriginal owners of Australia...You Fool.

Time Israel and the US returned theirs........????? Sal when you TRY to take me on...remember I have ALL THE ANSWERS.......dealing with YOU is like TAKING CANDY OFF A CHILD......if I was like that of course.see you around,when you have thought up more Bullshit for me to laugh at.

I deal in FACTS.....NOT BULLSHIT


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the ratio of Jew to Arab living in Palestine in 1890?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1890..Arabs in Palestine,Muslim,Christian,Druze.......600,000 appox some say up to 750,000.
> 
> 1890..Jews in Palestine.....42,000.
> 
> By 1948....with massive illegal Zionist/Jewish migration....1.350,000 ARABS..650.000 JEWS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Stevie, just like Comrade George, he is obsessed with the Jews.  Can you tell us, Stevie, what this has to do with the Europe forum.  If you want to make it a Middle East forum, why not talk about the tens of thousands who have been murdered by Muslims just in the last three years in Syria.  You can also add in those who have been murdered by suicide bombers in places like Iraq.  Say, Stevie, since you are such an expert on population, can you tell us the number of Muslim immigrants to your country in recent years?
Click to expand...


Don't be silly Sal.......Muslims in Australia.....476,291 or 2.2% of the Population......a growth of 438% since 1981

I DEAL IN FACTS, NOT BULLSHIT


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the ratio of Jew to Arab living in Palestine in 1890?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1890..Arabs in Palestine,Muslim,Christian,Druze.......600,000 appox some say up to 750,000.
> 
> 1890..Jews in Palestine.....42,000.
> 
> By 1948....with massive illegal Zionist/Jewish migration....1.350,000 ARABS..650.000 JEWS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Stevie, just like Comrade George, he is obsessed with the Jews.  Can you tell us, Stevie, what this has to do with the Europe forum.  If you want to make it a Middle East forum, why not talk about the tens of thousands who have been murdered by Muslims just in the last three years in Syria.  You can also add in those who have been murdered by suicide bombers in places like Iraq.  Say, Stevie, since you are such an expert on population, can you tell us the number of Muslim immigrants to your country in recent years?
Click to expand...


On one hand you say I am obsessed with Jews..Palestinians to a Degree..Jews NOT REALLY.

Then YOU say what has this to do with the EUROPE FORUM(YOU SAID IT??)

Then YOU WANT ME TO TALK OF THE SYRIAN AND IRAQI DEAD!!!!!!!!(WHAT IS THAT TO DO WITH EUROPE???????YOU SAID IT>


THEN YOU ASK ABOUT AUSTRALIA....ENOUGH SAID!!!!!!!!!!!steve


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1890..Arabs in Palestine,Muslim,Christian,Druze.......600,000 appox some say up to 750,000.
> 
> 1890..Jews in Palestine.....42,000.
> 
> By 1948....with massive illegal Zionist/Jewish migration....1.350,000 ARABS..650.000 JEWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Stevie, just like Comrade George, he is obsessed with the Jews.  Can you tell us, Stevie, what this has to do with the Europe forum.  If you want to make it a Middle East forum, why not talk about the tens of thousands who have been murdered by Muslims just in the last three years in Syria.  You can also add in those who have been murdered by suicide bombers in places like Iraq.  Say, Stevie, since you are such an expert on population, can you tell us the number of Muslim immigrants to your country in recent years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On one hand you say I am obsessed with Jews..Palestinians to a Degree..Jews NOT REALLY.
> 
> Then YOU say what has this to do with the EUROPE FORUM(YOU SAID IT??)
> 
> Then YOU WANT ME TO TALK OF THE SYRIAN AND IRAQI DEAD!!!!!!!!(WHAT IS THAT TO DO WITH EUROPE???????YOU SAID IT>
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ASK ABOUT AUSTRALIA....ENOUGH SAID!!!!!!!!!!!steve
Click to expand...


Just whom do you think you are kidding, Stevie?  The Middle East is a huge place, and all  you ever want to talk about is Israel when so much is happening there in other countries.  If ytou are going to drag Israel onto the Europe forum, why are you so silent about what is happening in the rest of the Middle East?  Why don't you talk about Australia where you live?  Are you trying to tell us that nothing ever happens there, and everything is just peaches and cream?


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1890..Arabs in Palestine,Muslim,Christian,Druze.......600,000 appox some say up to 750,000.
> 
> 1890..Jews in Palestine.....42,000.
> 
> By 1948....with massive illegal Zionist/Jewish migration....1.350,000 ARABS..650.000 JEWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Stevie, just like Comrade George, he is obsessed with the Jews.  Can you tell us, Stevie, what this has to do with the Europe forum.  If you want to make it a Middle East forum, why not talk about the tens of thousands who have been murdered by Muslims just in the last three years in Syria.  You can also add in those who have been murdered by suicide bombers in places like Iraq.  Say, Stevie, since you are such an expert on population, can you tell us the number of Muslim immigrants to your country in recent years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be silly Sal.......Muslims in Australia.....476,291 or 2.2% of the Population......a growth of 438% since 1981
> 
> I DEAL IN FACTS, NOT BULLSHIT
Click to expand...


But, Stevie, you are getting many more Shia Muslims there since that is their destination after getting tired of the Sunni suicide and car bombing them in Pakistan.  Tell you what -- get over your obsession with Israel if you can't also delve into what is happening in the rest of the Middle East and concentrate on your own country.


----------



## georgephillip

theliq said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a fool, Comrade George.  It is quite obvious to anyone who has a head on their shoulders that you and Stevie are using these Arabs as pawns.  If you two  truly cared about the Arabs (and we know that the Arab world is much, much larger than that tiny dot that is Israel), you would also be posting about what is happening to the innocent Arabvs (both Christians and Muslims) who are being murdered in this vast Arab world.  That you are silent about these unfortunate Arabs tells an awful lot about  you.  You and Stevie have never posted anything that has been happening in the vast Arab world -- nothing about Egypt, nothing about Syria, nothing about Yemen, etc.  You two are only focused on one thing and certainly don't care what atrocities the innocent Arabs have been facing in the Arab world in general.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the ratio of Jew to Arab living in Palestine in 1890?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1890..Arabs in Palestine,Muslim,Christian,Druze.......600,000 appox some say up to 750,000.
> 
> 1890..Jews in Palestine.....42,000.
> 
> By 1948....with massive illegal Zionist/Jewish migration....1.350,000 ARABS..650.000 JEWS
Click to expand...

A massive illegal migration that was only possible because of English bayonets and English investment that went 90% to Jewish capital in Palestine. I'm sure it was mere coincidence the Royal Navy had just switched from coal to oil to power its fleets


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the ratio of Jew to Arab living in Palestine in 1890?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1890..Arabs in Palestine,Muslim,Christian,Druze.......600,000 appox some say up to 750,000.
> 
> 1890..Jews in Palestine.....42,000.
> 
> By 1948....with massive illegal Zionist/Jewish migration....1.350,000 ARABS..650.000 JEWS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A massive illegal migration that was only possible because of English bayonets and English investment that went 90% to Jewish capital in Palestine. I'm sure it was mere coincidence the Royal Navy had just switched from coal to oil to power its fleets
Click to expand...


Amazing how obsessed the two of these are when it comes to Israel that they have to blabber about it on the Europe forum.  Meanwhile, if they are going to drag a country that is situated in the Middle East into this Europe forum, they can also tell us what is happening in the rest of the Middle East where innocent people are being murdered in enormous amounts.  Could it be that they are not interested in that because they don't want to make those killing these innocent people their scapegoats also.  The hilarious thing is that these two are faking it about caring for the "Palestinian Arabs."  They use them as their pawns.  If they really cared about Arabs, they certainly would be raising their voices about the innocent Arabs (both Christians and Muslims) being murdered in the other Middle East countries.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> *A Jew who's lived longer than the Jewish state expresses his thoughts on the complicated relationship between his nation and Ukraine:*
> 
> "In my lifetime, Stalin murdered millions of Ukrainians by deliberate starvation.
> 
> "As a result, most Ukrainians welcomed the German Wehrmacht in 1941 as liberators.
> 
> "It could have been the beginning of a beautiful friendship, but unfortunately Hitler was determined to eradicate the Ukrainian 'Untermenschen', in order to integrate the Ukraine into the German Lebensraum.
> 
> "THE RELATIONSHIP between Ukraine and the Jews is no less complicated.
> 
> "Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them.
> 
> "This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)
> 
> "When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there.
> 
> "They employed Jews as their managers.
> 
> "Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.
> 
> "As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms.
> 
> *Not unlike the new coalition government in Kiev that relied on Neo-Nazi snipers to drive a corrupt, duly elected president from office, BTW.*
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names



Comrade George thinks his fellow Commies in Russia have been and still are as pure as the driven snow.  If Comrade George had his way, the Jews in the Ukraine would undergo pogrom after pogrom until the Jews, his fellow scapegoats (either by his fellow Commies or the NeoNazis),  were all eliminated there.

Ukraine?s anti-Semitism: Real and not new | Opinion | Jewish Journal


----------



## holston

Sally said:


> Comrade George thinks his fellow Commies in Russia have been and still are as pure as the driven snow.  If Comrade George had his way, the Jews in the Ukraine would undergo pogrom after pogrom until the Jews, his fellow scapegoats (either by his fellow Commies or the NeoNazis),  were all eliminated there.
> 
> Ukraine?s anti-Semitism: Real and not new | Opinion | Jewish Journal




 No one is advocating the "eliminating" the Jews, in Ukraine or anywhere else. 
 What we would like to see is the return of the US to it's original form of a Constitutional Republic without all the meddling, interference, and dictating by the scads of Jewish political organizations and lobbies. 

 In short, we "WASPS" would like to have our country back if you don't mind, or at least have a say so in who and what is to be forced upon us. We don't want a Marxist government or a Jewish plutocracy no matter how wise and wonderful you think Marx was. We don't consider Jonathon Pollard to be a hero the way Jews do. And we don't believe you are gods either. 

?Seven countries in five years? - Salon.com




> While the Bush White House promotes the possibility of armed conflict with Iran, a tantalizing passage in Wesley Clark&#8217;s new memoir suggests that another war is part of a long-planned Department of Defense strategy that anticipated *&#8220;regime change&#8221; by force in no fewer than seven *Mideast states. Critics of the war have often voiced suspicions of such imperial schemes, but *this is the first time that a high-ranking former military officer has claimed to know that such plans existed.*





> The existence of that classified memo would certainly *cast more dubious light *not only on the original decision to invade Iraq because of Saddam Hussein&#8216;s weapons and ambitions but *on the current efforts to justify and even instigate military action against Iran. *






> Clark&#8217;s book also describes a telling encounter nearly a decade earlier with *neoconservative eminence Paul Wolfowitz,* the former deputy secretary of defense under Rumsfeld who *resigned under a cloud of scandal from the World Bank* last spring. In May 1991, according to Clark, he dropped in for a conversation with Wolfowitz, then the third-ranking civilian in the Pentagon, to congratulate him on the success of the Gulf War.
> 
> &#8220;We screwed up and left Saddam Hussein in power. The president [then George H.W. Bush] believes he&#8217;ll be overthrown by his own people, but I rather doubt it,&#8221;* he quotes Wolfowitz lamenting.* &#8220;But we did learn one thing that&#8217;s very important. *With the end of the Cold War, we can now use our military with impunity. The Soviets won&#8217;t come in to block us. And we&#8217;ve got five, maybe 10, years to clean up these old Soviet surrogate regimes like Iraq and Syria before the next superpower emerges to challenge us &#8230;* We could have a little more time, but no one really knows.&#8221;




 Some have speculated that for a successful strike on Iran, it would be necessary to bottle up Russian access to the sea in the west. This kind of obstruction would serve as a deterrent against Russian interference. 


Jewish businessman to run for Ukrainian presidency | JPost | Israel News


> *Ukrainian Jewish businessman Vadim Rabinovich announced his candidacy for president of Ukraine* in the May elections.
> 
> Rabinovich, 61, the owner and co-founder of Jewish News One and co-chair of the European Jewish Parliament, made the announcement during an interview Tuesday for the Vesti.ua news website and online radio service.





> *&#8220;I want to debunk the myth that Ukraine is anti-Semitic, which is being spread throughout the world,&#8221; *he said, referencing allegations by Russian President Vladimir Putin that the revolution over former Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych&#8217;s perceived pro-Russian policies was being led by &#8220;anti-Semites and neo-Nazis.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;m probably the best candidate. We need union, and I am the unifying candidate. I have no particular lust for power, I just want to help the country,&#8221; Rabinovich said.
> 
> *Rabinovich, founder of the All-Ukrainian Jewish Congress, told JTA *during an interview at his office in October that he became involved in Jewish causes after he turned 40.






> In the 1980s, *Rabinovich was arrested and sentenced to 14 years in prison for black market ventures, but wound up serving only seven years,* according to Korrespondent, a Ukrainian weekly.
> 
> Rabinovich says he was jailed on &#8220;trumped-up charges,&#8221; but the United States still bars his entry as a result, he confirmed to JTA.
> 
> Following his release in 1991, Rabinovich began to amass a fortune as a metals dealer. He has donated millions of dollars to Jewish causes, including bringing the Limmud Jewish learning festival to Ukraine.




 This the kind of thing that some of us who are accused of being "anti-Semitic" object to. 

 There's nothing Democratic about (an alleged) 3% of the population lording it over the remaining 97%.


----------



## holston

Behadrey Haredim - News - Jewish oligarch to run for President of Ukraine







Vadim *Rabinowitz who heads the Ukrainian Jewish Congress *announced yesterday (Tuesday) that he decided to run for president of Ukraine which will take place on May 25, and applied to the local election committee.

*Rabinowitz explained at a press conference that he wants to run in order to disprove the thesis disseminated by interested parties on the rising anti-Semitism in Ukraine: "These are lies which cause great harm to the Jewish community in Ukraine," *said Rabinowitz.

He also said that he is armed with an economic program which will take the Ukraine out of the economic crisis within a year. He added that he was sure many would support his candidacy for presidency and that is the best candidate for the job because *he has no lust for power a*nd the country needs unity now, and he sees himself as a uniting force.

Rabinowitz is a wealthy businessman known for his contributions to* Chabad *institutions in Russia, and conservation projects in the Jewish tradition in Israel.

Rabinowitz contributed to the golden Menorah installed on stairs leading to the Western Wall, and funded the restoration and construction of the Hurva Synagogue* in the Old City of Jerusalem.* 

Chabad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Chabad, also known as Habad, Lubavitch, and Chabad-Lubavitch, is a Hasidic movement. Chabad adheres to the Orthodox practice of Judaism. *Founded in Russia in 1775,* Chabad is today one of the world's largest and best-known Hasidic movements. Its official headquarters are currently located in the Crown Heights section of Brooklyn, New York. Organizationally, it is the largest Jewish religious organization in the world today






> Chabad maintains a network of over 3,600 institutions in over 1,000 cities, *spanning 70 countries. *Chabad institutions provide outreach to unaffiliated Jews, as well as religious,...



Jewish messianism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> One *Jewish understanding of the messiah is based on the writings of Maimonides,* (also known as Rambam)


.


> Isaiah 1 "And I will restore your judges as at first and your counsellors as in the beginning; afterwards you shall be called City of Righteousness, Faithful City." Some *Jews interpret this to mean that the Sanhedrin will be re-established."*(Isaiah 1:26)
> Once he is King, leaders of other nations will look to him for guidance. (Isaiah 2:4)
> *The whole world will worship* the *One God of Israel *(Isaiah 2:11-17)



 One can only imagine how a bunch of modern day Sanhedrins could interpret these passages. 
 Do you need more clues?
Suffice it to say that they don't see them the way Christian readers do. 



> Nations will recognize the wrongs they did to Israel (Isaiah 52:13-53:5)
> The peoples of the world will turn to the Jews for spiritual guidance (Zechariah 8:23)





> *Hasidic Jews* tend to have a particularly strong and passionate *belief in the immediacy of the Messiah's coming, and in the ability of their actions to hasten his arrival.*





> We do not know when the Messiah will come, nor whether he will be a charismatic human figure or is a symbol of the redemption of humankind from the evils of the world. Through *the doctrine of a Messianic figure, Judaism teaches us that every individual human being must live as if he or she, individually, has the responsibility to bring about the messianic age.*




 Bear in mind that the future Presidential candidate for Ukraine is a self professed Hasidic Jew. These Jews deal in a form of mysticism they call the Kaballa. 

The Messiah Truth Project: Who We Are


> The Messiah Truth Project:
> Who We Are
> *New Jersey* *Georgia* Israel
> The Messiah Truth Project, Inc. is a *non-profit organization established to combat the deceptive missionary techniques of evangelical Christian denominations* and the Messianic movements.








> "The Seven Noahide Laws  *Prohibition of Idolatry B*elief in One G-d
> 
> *Every person *should believe in the existence of the *one and only *Creator of the world. He creates the world and every person, and knows all our actions and thoughts. He observes them and judges each person according to his deeds. He is *the one and only G-d whom we must worship *and to whom we should pray."





> Appointment of Judges
> Establishing a Court System
> 
> In order that all the above laws will be properly observed, courts of justice should be established in every city (or zone), with judges, who will make decisions with regard these commandments *and have the authority to punish those who transgress them.* Every person who has an argument will be able to go to these appointed judges and obey their judgment.



Idolatry in Judaism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Worship of humans
> 
> *Worship of humans is considered idolatry in Judaism.* See Sanhedrin 93a: "Daniel said: Let me go away from here, so that he shall not perform on me [the ruling] 'You shall burn in fire the images of their idols' (Deuteronomy 7:25)". Rashi explains that Nebuchadnezzar worshiped Daniel, as in Daniel 2:46.




Capital punishment in Judaism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Modes of Punishment
> 
> Only in comparatively few instances is the particular mode of death incurred by the commission of a crime prescribed. Blasphemy, *idolatry,* Sabbath-breaking, witchcraft, prostitution by a betrothed virgin, or deceiving her husband at marriage as to her chastity (Deut. xxii. 21), and the rebellious son are, according to the Pentateuchal laws, to be punished with death by* stoning*; bigamous marriage with a wife's mother and the prostitution of a priest's daughter are punished by *burning*; communal apostasy is punished *by the sword*. With reference to all other capital offenses, the law ordains that the perpetrator *shall die a violent death,* occasionally adding the expression, "His (their) blood shall be upon him (them)." This expression, as we shall see presently, post-Biblical legislation applies to death by stoning. The Bible speaks also of hanging (Deut. xxi. 22), but, according to the rabbinical interpretation, not as a mode of execution, but rather of exposure after death (Sanh. vi. 4, 75b).




BEHEADING - JewishEncyclopedia.com


> &#8212;In Rabbinical Literature:
> 
> According to rabbinical opinion, Beheading was one of the accepted modes of execution in the Bible (Mishnah Sanh. vii. 1). Murder and* idolatry* (when committed by a whole city, Deut. xiii. 14) were the crimes* punishable with Beheading* (Mishnah Sanh. ix. 1; Mek., Mishpa&#7789;im, 4; Sifre, Deut. 94).




Judaism's view of Jesus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Judaism generally views Jesus as one of a number of false messiahs who have appeared throughout history.[1] *Jesus is viewed as having been the most influential, and consequently the most damaging, of all false messiahs*.





> *Judaism has never accepted any of the claimed fulfillments of prophecy that Christianity attributes to Jesus. **Judaism also forbids the worship of a person as a form of idolatry, *since the central belief of Judaism is the absolute unity and singularity of God.[3][4] Jewish eschatology holds that the coming of the Messiah will be associated with a specific series of events that have not yet occurred, including the return of Jews to their homeland and the rebuilding of The Temple, a Messianic Age of peace[5] and understanding during which "the knowledge of God" fills the earth,[6] and since Jews believe that none of these events occurred during the lifetime of Jesus (nor have they occurred afterwards, except for the return of many Jews to their homeland in Israel), he is not a candidate for messiah.




Khazars - Part 3 - Noahide Laws contained in House & Senate JR signed by the Khazar Bush in '91. | Power Elite



> *The first part of this below is about the Noahide Laws and penalties for violating them and the second part is the resolution and info on how they were signed into law in 1991 *here in the US and have been* sitting there waiting until the NWO emerges. * Since they were already passed, *they are defacto in effect now.*





> WHO Supports This?
> 
> 
> *George Bush, indicated in Public Law 102-14, 102nd Congress, that the United States of America was founded upon the Seven Universal Laws of Noah*


----------



## 1776

The violence in eastern Ukraine has been done by Russian forces and goons targeting anyone that opposes their invasion of Ukraine, there are zero reports of Jews fearing for their lives at the hands of "Nazis." 

One mayor in eastern Ukraine was shot because he didn't support the Russian goons. 

The handpicked Ukrainian to represent Russia in the May elections, Oleh Tsaryov, has now come out against Russia after what he is seeing being done in his country by the invaders...he better get into protection or else he will be dead within a week.


----------



## holston

1776 said:


> The violence in eastern Ukraine has been done by Russian forces and goons targeting anyone that opposes their invasion of Ukraine, there are zero reports of Jews fearing for their lives at the hands of "Nazis."
> 
> One mayor in eastern Ukraine was shot because he didn't support the Russian goons.
> 
> The handpicked Ukrainian to represent Russia in the May elections, Oleh Tsaryov, has now come out against Russia after what he is seeing being done in his country by the invaders...he better get into protection or else he will be dead within a week.




Goons is goons.

http://www.9news.com/video/3470569660001/1/Ukrainian-pro-Russia-presidential-candidate-is-beaten


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Stevie, just like Comrade George, he is obsessed with the Jews.  Can you tell us, Stevie, what this has to do with the Europe forum.  If you want to make it a Middle East forum, why not talk about the tens of thousands who have been murdered by Muslims just in the last three years in Syria.  You can also add in those who have been murdered by suicide bombers in places like Iraq.  Say, Stevie, since you are such an expert on population, can you tell us the number of Muslim immigrants to your country in recent years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On one hand you say I am obsessed with Jews..Palestinians to a Degree..Jews NOT REALLY.
> 
> Then YOU say what has this to do with the EUROPE FORUM(YOU SAID IT??)
> 
> Then YOU WANT ME TO TALK OF THE SYRIAN AND IRAQI DEAD!!!!!!!!(WHAT IS THAT TO DO WITH EUROPE???????YOU SAID IT>
> 
> 
> THEN YOU ASK ABOUT AUSTRALIA....ENOUGH SAID!!!!!!!!!!!steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just whom do you think you are kidding, Stevie?  The Middle East is a huge place, and all  you ever want to talk about is Israel when so much is happening there in other countries.  If ytou are going to drag Israel onto the Europe forum, why are you so silent about what is happening in the rest of the Middle East?  Why don't you talk about Australia where you live?  Are you trying to tell us that nothing ever happens there, and everything is just peaches and cream?
Click to expand...


Peaches and Cream,well I travel quite a lot........and Australians are the only people I have seen that CLAP in the aircraft as it's landing...happy to be on HOME SOIL...I have never seen this anywhere else throughout the world..."It is a sense of PRIDE AND WELL BEING"

That said,I am sorry to see you have been BANNED,the person who dobbed you in and the person who administered the ban,need to have a good look at themselves...IT IS VERY UNAUSTRALIAN.steve


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Stevie, just like Comrade George, he is obsessed with the Jews.  Can you tell us, Stevie, what this has to do with the Europe forum.  If you want to make it a Middle East forum, why not talk about the tens of thousands who have been murdered by Muslims just in the last three years in Syria.  You can also add in those who have been murdered by suicide bombers in places like Iraq.  Say, Stevie, since you are such an expert on population, can you tell us the number of Muslim immigrants to your country in recent years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly Sal.......Muslims in Australia.....476,291 or 2.2% of the Population......a growth of 438% since 1981
> 
> I DEAL IN FACTS, NOT BULLSHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, Stevie, you are getting many more Shia Muslims there since that is their destination after getting tired of the Sunni suicide and car bombing them in Pakistan.  Tell you what -- get over your obsession with Israel if you can't also delve into what is happening in the rest of the Middle East and concentrate on your own country.
Click to expand...


Sorry will not happen,after going to Israel in 1969 and seeing the disgusting treatment the Israelis were melting out to the Palestinians.....my sense of decency encouraged me to support the Palestinian cause.

Personal facts......I got a bus from Haifa to Nazareth and the Bus was stopped after about half an hour....my brother and I were sitting at the back of the bus......the soldiers then started to herd everyone off the bus in what can only be described as "In an aggressive and rough manner,women  and children  there were no other men on the bus.....one woman was thrown to the ground"

My brother and I stayed put........a young soldier came to the back of the bus screaming at us with his Gun pointed at us.........we told him we were not moving,and told him we were Guests in Israel,he then tried to man handle my brother off the bus but we held our ground and told him to FUKC OFF.........at this point the Captain of the group of 8 soldiers realised we were NOT PALESTINIAN.......he calmed the situation well,but said we should not have taken this bus in Haifa as it was for Palestinians ONLY!!!!!!!!!we should have taken the ELAL Bus..........we told him that it was a disgrace and a form of APARTHEID and he should be ASHAMED.He knew what we meant

The Captain got us off the Bus and made us wait for the ELAL Bus!!!! bundling the Palestinian women and children and infants,babies back on theirs.

We got to Nazareth later.....annoyed and pissed off to say the least......but there was one final insult to the Palestinians.....the ELAL bus driver asked us prior to disembarkation if we wanted Nazareth or Nazareth Elite!!!!! when questioned Nazareth Elite was the settlement on the outskirts of Nazareth proper where the Jews lived.........The word ELITE was used extensively for Jewish settlements or New Towns on the outskirts of Palestinian towns.

It was at this point I started to educate my mind all things Israel and over the years have not been too impressed....the worst of which is the ULTRA'S and ZIONIST"S indoctorination (sic) of the children of Jewish friends who travel to Israel around the age of 16-18 with a fair and open mind...yet come back after a couple of months defiling the Palestinians...much to their parents shame and sadness.

Sally you know nothing


----------



## 1776

Russia's lies were exposed at a Human Rights hearing by the OSCE where a Ukrainian activist from Crimea said he was kidnapped and tortured by paid Russian goons for a couple days. They cut him, electrocuted him, etc in order to find out what groups he worked for in his own fucking country.

The Russians at the meeting had no clue he was going to show up and speak....they slithered out the door like typical scum.

Burn in hell you socialist piece of shit.



holston said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The violence in eastern Ukraine has been done by Russian forces and goons targeting anyone that opposes their invasion of Ukraine, there are zero reports of Jews fearing for their lives at the hands of "Nazis."
> 
> One mayor in eastern Ukraine was shot because he didn't support the Russian goons.
> 
> The handpicked Ukrainian to represent Russia in the May elections, Oleh Tsaryov, has now come out against Russia after what he is seeing being done in his country by the invaders...he better get into protection or else he will be dead within a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goons is goons.
> 
> Ukrainian pro-Russia presidential candidate is beaten | Video | 9news.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Steinlight

1776, how do you feel about this? Looks like Kiev have lost the east for good according to their President. They ought to heed Putin's advice and leave the South and East of Ukraine before they get a further ass kicking.

Ukraine: Militia Controls A Million Weapons

Ukraine's government has lost control of east, says acting president | World news | The Guardian


----------



## theliq

Steinlight said:


> 1776, how do you feel about this? Looks like Kiev have lost the east for good according to their President. They ought to heed Putin's advice and leave the South and East of Ukraine before they get a further ass kicking.
> 
> Ukraine: Militia Controls A Million Weapons
> 
> Ukraine's government has lost control of east, says acting president | World news | The Guardian



Had Putrid Opps Putin been defeated at the last contrived election...he would have been Executed.

Not a BAD THING in my opinion.steve


----------



## georgephillip

"Ukraine's embattled government has announced that it is bringing back military conscription to help counter a growing pro-Russia insurgency in the east of the country.

"The announcement came after pro-Russia separatists stormed another key public building in Donetsk on Thursday, forcing the surrender of riot police trapped inside, in the latest humiliation for the Kiev government.

"A decree issued by Ukraine's interim president, Oleksandr Turchynov, said that compulsory military service  which was scrapped earlier this year  was being reinstated 'given the deteriorating situation in the east and the south  the rising force of armed pro-Russian units and the taking of public administration buildings  which threaten territorial integrity'".

*So, I guess the big question is which side most of the conscripts will kill/die for?*

Ukraine reintroduces conscription to counter threat of pro-Russia separatists | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> "Ukraine's embattled government has announced that it is bringing back military conscription to help counter a growing pro-Russia insurgency in the east of the country.
> 
> "The announcement came after pro-Russia separatists stormed another key public building in Donetsk on Thursday, forcing the surrender of riot police trapped inside, in the latest humiliation for the Kiev government.
> 
> "A decree issued by Ukraine's interim president, Oleksandr Turchynov, said that compulsory military service &#8211; which was scrapped earlier this year &#8211; was being reinstated 'given the deteriorating situation in the east and the south &#8230; the rising force of armed pro-Russian units and the taking of public administration buildings &#8230; which threaten territorial integrity'".
> 
> *So, I guess the big question is which side most of the conscripts will kill/die for?*
> 
> Ukraine reintroduces conscription to counter threat of pro-Russia separatists | World news | theguardian.com



Thanks steve


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly Sal.......Muslims in Australia.....476,291 or 2.2% of the Population......a growth of 438% since 1981
> 
> I DEAL IN FACTS, NOT BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Stevie, you are getting many more Shia Muslims there since that is their destination after getting tired of the Sunni suicide and car bombing them in Pakistan.  Tell you what -- get over your obsession with Israel if you can't also delve into what is happening in the rest of the Middle East and concentrate on your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry will not happen,after going to Israel in 1969 and seeing the disgusting treatment the Israelis were melting out to the Palestinians.....my sense of decency encouraged me to support the Palestinian cause.
> 
> Personal facts......I got a bus from Haifa to Nazareth and the Bus was stopped after about half an hour....my brother and I were sitting at the back of the bus......the soldiers then started to herd everyone off the bus in what can only be described as "In an aggressive and rough manner,women  and children  there were no other men on the bus.....one woman was thrown to the ground"
> 
> My brother and I stayed put........a young soldier came to the back of the bus screaming at us with his Gun pointed at us.........we told him we were not moving,and told him we were Guests in Israel,he then tried to man handle my brother off the bus but we held our ground and told him to FUKC OFF.........at this point the Captain of the group of 8 soldiers realised we were NOT PALESTINIAN.......he calmed the situation well,but said we should not have taken this bus in Haifa as it was for Palestinians ONLY!!!!!!!!!we should have taken the ELAL Bus..........we told him that it was a disgrace and a form of APARTHEID and he should be ASHAMED.He knew what we meant
> 
> The Captain got us off the Bus and made us wait for the ELAL Bus!!!! bundling the Palestinian women and children and infants,babies back on theirs.
> 
> We got to Nazareth later.....annoyed and pissed off to say the least......but there was one final insult to the Palestinians.....the ELAL bus driver asked us prior to disembarkation if we wanted Nazareth or Nazareth Elite!!!!! when questioned Nazareth Elite was the settlement on the outskirts of Nazareth proper where the Jews lived.........The word ELITE was used extensively for Jewish settlements or New Towns on the outskirts of Palestinian towns.
> 
> It was at this point I started to educate my mind all things Israel and over the years have not been too impressed....the worst of which is the ULTRA'S and ZIONIST"S indoctorination (sic) of the children of Jewish friends who travel to Israel around the age of 16-18 with a fair and open mind...yet come back after a couple of months defiling the Palestinians...much to their parents shame and sadness.
> 
> Sally you know nothing
Click to expand...


All I read was your first paragraph, Stevie, and that was it because I could see where you were lying.  Don't you think that many of us know people who have also gone to Israel and  have not seen the same as you declare you have seen.  Strange how when my husband was in Israel with the U.S. Navy teaching Israeli pilots how to operate some new equipment he didn't see the same as you.  In fact, there was once a poster whose sister happened to be working there and going with a Muslim fellow, and this poster didn't see the same as you claim you did.  However, it is quite obvious why you are busy discussing Israel on a Europe forum, and please do not think you are fooling all the readers.  Now what have  you to say about something that is going on in Europe?  No doubt you are not interested in all the Arabs being murdered in the other Middle East countries by other Arabs because you haven't figured out a way to drag the Jews into this yet, but you are probably trying.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, Stevie, you are getting many more Shia Muslims there since that is their destination after getting tired of the Sunni suicide and car bombing them in Pakistan.  Tell you what -- get over your obsession with Israel if you can't also delve into what is happening in the rest of the Middle East and concentrate on your own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry will not happen,after going to Israel in 1969 and seeing the disgusting treatment the Israelis were melting out to the Palestinians.....my sense of decency encouraged me to support the Palestinian cause.
> 
> Personal facts......I got a bus from Haifa to Nazareth and the Bus was stopped after about half an hour....my brother and I were sitting at the back of the bus......the soldiers then started to herd everyone off the bus in what can only be described as "In an aggressive and rough manner,women  and children  there were no other men on the bus.....one woman was thrown to the ground"
> 
> My brother and I stayed put........a young soldier came to the back of the bus screaming at us with his Gun pointed at us.........we told him we were not moving,and told him we were Guests in Israel,he then tried to man handle my brother off the bus but we held our ground and told him to FUKC OFF.........at this point the Captain of the group of 8 soldiers realised we were NOT PALESTINIAN.......he calmed the situation well,but said we should not have taken this bus in Haifa as it was for Palestinians ONLY!!!!!!!!!we should have taken the ELAL Bus..........we told him that it was a disgrace and a form of APARTHEID and he should be ASHAMED.He knew what we meant
> 
> The Captain got us off the Bus and made us wait for the ELAL Bus!!!! bundling the Palestinian women and children and infants,babies back on theirs.
> 
> We got to Nazareth later.....annoyed and pissed off to say the least......but there was one final insult to the Palestinians.....the ELAL bus driver asked us prior to disembarkation if we wanted Nazareth or Nazareth Elite!!!!! when questioned Nazareth Elite was the settlement on the outskirts of Nazareth proper where the Jews lived.........The word ELITE was used extensively for Jewish settlements or New Towns on the outskirts of Palestinian towns.
> 
> It was at this point I started to educate my mind all things Israel and over the years have not been too impressed....the worst of which is the ULTRA'S and ZIONIST"S indoctorination (sic) of the children of Jewish friends who travel to Israel around the age of 16-18 with a fair and open mind...yet come back after a couple of months defiling the Palestinians...much to their parents shame and sadness.
> 
> Sally you know nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I read was your first paragraph, Stevie, and that was it because I could see where you were lying.  Don't you think that many of us know people who have also gone to Israel and  have not seen the same as you declare you have seen.  Strange how when my husband was in Israel with the U.S. Navy teaching Israeli pilots how to operate some new equipment he didn't see the same as you.  In fact, there was once a poster whose sister happened to be working there and going with a Muslim fellow, and this poster didn't see the same as you claim you did.  However, it is quite obvious why you are busy discussing Israel on a Europe forum, and please do not think you are fooling all the readers.  Now what have  you to say about something that is going on in Europe?  No doubt you are not interested in all the Arabs being murdered in the other Middle East countries by other Arabs because you haven't figured out a way to drag the Jews into this yet, but you are probably trying.
Click to expand...

*Of course, Ha$bara $ally can't prove anyone is lying about Israel's well-documented apartheid, as John Kerry recently discovered.*

"John Kerry has offered us a reminder that in American politics, the debate about our closest ally in the Middle East has all the candor and thoughtfulness of a cabinet meeting in North Korea. 

"In this case it was the mention of the word 'apartheid,' which he used in a private meeting  not saying the situation in Israel is apartheid, but saying it could one day become apartheid. 

"So last night, Kerry performed the appropriate ritual of repentance, issuing a statement walking back his previous statement.

"Like others before it, this controversy played out according to a familiar script: 1) Official says something uncomfortable but true about Israel; 2) The Anti-Defamation League and the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) condemn the statement, pretending to be shocked and appalled that anyone could ever criticize Israel; 3) Democratic and Republican senators rush to condemn the statement as well, with the Republican response a little more intense, *and a little more stupid*; 4) Official issues an apology, pledging not to criticize Israel so sharply in the future."

Kerry ?apartheid? controversy shows limits on debate over Israel

*Stupid and $ally: like stink on $hit.*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry will not happen,after going to Israel in 1969 and seeing the disgusting treatment the Israelis were melting out to the Palestinians.....my sense of decency encouraged me to support the Palestinian cause.
> 
> Personal facts......I got a bus from Haifa to Nazareth and the Bus was stopped after about half an hour....my brother and I were sitting at the back of the bus......the soldiers then started to herd everyone off the bus in what can only be described as "In an aggressive and rough manner,women  and children  there were no other men on the bus.....one woman was thrown to the ground"
> 
> My brother and I stayed put........a young soldier came to the back of the bus screaming at us with his Gun pointed at us.........we told him we were not moving,and told him we were Guests in Israel,he then tried to man handle my brother off the bus but we held our ground and told him to FUKC OFF.........at this point the Captain of the group of 8 soldiers realised we were NOT PALESTINIAN.......he calmed the situation well,but said we should not have taken this bus in Haifa as it was for Palestinians ONLY!!!!!!!!!we should have taken the ELAL Bus..........we told him that it was a disgrace and a form of APARTHEID and he should be ASHAMED.He knew what we meant
> 
> The Captain got us off the Bus and made us wait for the ELAL Bus!!!! bundling the Palestinian women and children and infants,babies back on theirs.
> 
> We got to Nazareth later.....annoyed and pissed off to say the least......but there was one final insult to the Palestinians.....the ELAL bus driver asked us prior to disembarkation if we wanted Nazareth or Nazareth Elite!!!!! when questioned Nazareth Elite was the settlement on the outskirts of Nazareth proper where the Jews lived.........The word ELITE was used extensively for Jewish settlements or New Towns on the outskirts of Palestinian towns.
> 
> It was at this point I started to educate my mind all things Israel and over the years have not been too impressed....the worst of which is the ULTRA'S and ZIONIST"S indoctorination (sic) of the children of Jewish friends who travel to Israel around the age of 16-18 with a fair and open mind...yet come back after a couple of months defiling the Palestinians...much to their parents shame and sadness.
> 
> Sally you know nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I read was your first paragraph, Stevie, and that was it because I could see where you were lying.  Don't you think that many of us know people who have also gone to Israel and  have not seen the same as you declare you have seen.  Strange how when my husband was in Israel with the U.S. Navy teaching Israeli pilots how to operate some new equipment he didn't see the same as you.  In fact, there was once a poster whose sister happened to be working there and going with a Muslim fellow, and this poster didn't see the same as you claim you did.  However, it is quite obvious why you are busy discussing Israel on a Europe forum, and please do not think you are fooling all the readers.  Now what have  you to say about something that is going on in Europe?  No doubt you are not interested in all the Arabs being murdered in the other Middle East countries by other Arabs because you haven't figured out a way to drag the Jews into this yet, but you are probably trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Of course, Ha$bara $ally can't prove anyone is lying about Israel's well-documented apartheid, as John Kerry recently discovered.*
> 
> "John Kerry has offered us a reminder that in American politics, the debate about our closest ally in the Middle East has all the candor and thoughtfulness of a cabinet meeting in North Korea.
> 
> "In this case it was the mention of the word 'apartheid,' which he used in a private meeting  not saying the situation in Israel is apartheid, but saying it could one day become apartheid.
> 
> "So last night, Kerry performed the appropriate ritual of repentance, issuing a statement walking back his previous statement.
> 
> "Like others before it, this controversy played out according to a familiar script: 1) Official says something uncomfortable but true about Israel; 2) The Anti-Defamation League and the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) condemn the statement, pretending to be shocked and appalled that anyone could ever criticize Israel; 3) Democratic and Republican senators rush to condemn the statement as well, with the Republican response a little more intense, *and a little more stupid*; 4) Official issues an apology, pledging not to criticize Israel so sharply in the future."
> 
> Kerry ?apartheid? controversy shows limits on debate over Israel
> 
> *Stupid and $ally: like stink on $hit.*
Click to expand...


Why don't you tell everyone how your tiny subsidized apartment smell like feces with the windows closed and you sitting in front of your computer all day long figuring how you can demonize your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Meanwhile, Comrade George, if Israel is so bad to the Arabs, could you tell us why there are Druze in the military and why the Greek Orthodox priest is encouraging Christians to join the IDF.  Of course, you could always look up the article written by the late Muslim editor of Pakistan Today who say he had a negative outlook against Israel until he actually visited there.  Perhaps, Comrade George, you can save some of the dollar signs you keep on showing the readers you can find on your computer and actually take a trip to Israel yourself to see how things are there.  No doubt you never watch the videos of Muslims strolling along the streets there with people who are Jews.  Horrors, oh horros, Muslims walking alongside Jews and nothing is happening to them,  Now Comrade George, since he wants us to believe he is such a champion for Arabs, is going to tell us what is happening to them in the rest of the Middle East where many are being killed by their fellow Arabs.  Oh, I forgot, Comrade George doesn't care one bit about the tens of thousands of dead Arabs in the other Middle East countries because he can't drag his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into this humongous amount of dead people, the enormous amount of people wounded, and the two and a half million refugees, of whom Comrade George doesn't contribute any of his dollar signs to help, unlike many, many Americans giving to relief organizations to try to alleviate the suffering of these people..


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I read was your first paragraph, Stevie, and that was it because I could see where you were lying.  Don't you think that many of us know people who have also gone to Israel and  have not seen the same as you declare you have seen.  Strange how when my husband was in Israel with the U.S. Navy teaching Israeli pilots how to operate some new equipment he didn't see the same as you.  In fact, there was once a poster whose sister happened to be working there and going with a Muslim fellow, and this poster didn't see the same as you claim you did.  However, it is quite obvious why you are busy discussing Israel on a Europe forum, and please do not think you are fooling all the readers.  Now what have  you to say about something that is going on in Europe?  No doubt you are not interested in all the Arabs being murdered in the other Middle East countries by other Arabs because you haven't figured out a way to drag the Jews into this yet, but you are probably trying.
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course, Ha$bara $ally can't prove anyone is lying about Israel's well-documented apartheid, as John Kerry recently discovered.*
> 
> "John Kerry has offered us a reminder that in American politics, the debate about our closest ally in the Middle East has all the candor and thoughtfulness of a cabinet meeting in North Korea.
> 
> "In this case it was the mention of the word 'apartheid,' which he used in a private meeting  not saying the situation in Israel is apartheid, but saying it could one day become apartheid.
> 
> "So last night, Kerry performed the appropriate ritual of repentance, issuing a statement walking back his previous statement.
> 
> "Like others before it, this controversy played out according to a familiar script: 1) Official says something uncomfortable but true about Israel; 2) The Anti-Defamation League and the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) condemn the statement, pretending to be shocked and appalled that anyone could ever criticize Israel; 3) Democratic and Republican senators rush to condemn the statement as well, with the Republican response a little more intense, *and a little more stupid*; 4) Official issues an apology, pledging not to criticize Israel so sharply in the future."
> 
> Kerry ?apartheid? controversy shows limits on debate over Israel
> 
> *Stupid and $ally: like stink on $hit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell everyone how your tiny subsidized apartment smell like feces with the windows closed and you sitting in front of your computer all day long figuring how you can demonize your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Meanwhile, Comrade George, if Israel is so bad to the Arabs, could you tell us why there are Druze in the military and why the Greek Orthodox priest is encouraging Christians to join the IDF.  Of course, you could always look up the article written by the late Muslim editor of Pakistan Today who say he had a negative outlook against Israel until he actually visited there.  Perhaps, Comrade George, you can save some of the dollar signs you keep on showing the readers you can find on your computer and actually take a trip to Israel yourself to see how things are there.  No doubt you never watch the videos of Muslims strolling along the streets there with people who are Jews.  Horrors, oh horros, Muslims walking alongside Jews and nothing is happening to them,  Now Comrade George, since he wants us to believe he is such a champion for Arabs, is going to tell us what is happening to them in the rest of the Middle East where many are being killed by their fellow Arabs.  Oh, I forgot, Comrade George doesn't care one bit about the tens of thousands of dead Arabs in the other Middle East countries because he can't drag his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into this humongous amount of dead people, the enormous amount of people wounded, and the two and a half million refugees, of whom Comrade George doesn't contribute any of his dollar signs to help, unlike many, many Americans giving to relief organizations to try to alleviate the suffering of these people..
Click to expand...

$till $tuck on $tink, $tupid?
Maybe you should spend more of your time helping the poor in your neighborhood, or would ha$bara cut your stipend, $ally? You really are a pathetic excuse for a human being.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course, Ha$bara $ally can't prove anyone is lying about Israel's well-documented apartheid, as John Kerry recently discovered.*
> 
> "John Kerry has offered us a reminder that in American politics, the debate about our closest ally in the Middle East has all the candor and thoughtfulness of a cabinet meeting in North Korea.
> 
> "In this case it was the mention of the word 'apartheid,' which he used in a private meeting  not saying the situation in Israel is apartheid, but saying it could one day become apartheid.
> 
> "So last night, Kerry performed the appropriate ritual of repentance, issuing a statement walking back his previous statement.
> 
> "Like others before it, this controversy played out according to a familiar script: 1) Official says something uncomfortable but true about Israel; 2) The Anti-Defamation League and the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) condemn the statement, pretending to be shocked and appalled that anyone could ever criticize Israel; 3) Democratic and Republican senators rush to condemn the statement as well, with the Republican response a little more intense, *and a little more stupid*; 4) Official issues an apology, pledging not to criticize Israel so sharply in the future."
> 
> Kerry ?apartheid? controversy shows limits on debate over Israel
> 
> *Stupid and $ally: like stink on $hit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell everyone how your tiny subsidized apartment smell like feces with the windows closed and you sitting in front of your computer all day long figuring how you can demonize your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Meanwhile, Comrade George, if Israel is so bad to the Arabs, could you tell us why there are Druze in the military and why the Greek Orthodox priest is encouraging Christians to join the IDF.  Of course, you could always look up the article written by the late Muslim editor of Pakistan Today who say he had a negative outlook against Israel until he actually visited there.  Perhaps, Comrade George, you can save some of the dollar signs you keep on showing the readers you can find on your computer and actually take a trip to Israel yourself to see how things are there.  No doubt you never watch the videos of Muslims strolling along the streets there with people who are Jews.  Horrors, oh horros, Muslims walking alongside Jews and nothing is happening to them,  Now Comrade George, since he wants us to believe he is such a champion for Arabs, is going to tell us what is happening to them in the rest of the Middle East where many are being killed by their fellow Arabs.  Oh, I forgot, Comrade George doesn't care one bit about the tens of thousands of dead Arabs in the other Middle East countries because he can't drag his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into this humongous amount of dead people, the enormous amount of people wounded, and the two and a half million refugees, of whom Comrade George doesn't contribute any of his dollar signs to help, unlike many, many Americans giving to relief organizations to try to alleviate the suffering of these people..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> $till $tuck on $tink, $tupid?
> Maybe you should spend more of your time helping the poor in your neighborhood, or would ha$bara cut your stipend, $ally? You really are a pathetic excuse for a human being.
Click to expand...


Still back with those dollar signs to show us you are one of those poor people, Comrade George?  It's a shame that you didn't push yourself harder in your earlier years because there were many free and/or low cost schools in Los Angeles you could have gone to where you could have learned a trade and made something of yourself.  Meanwhile, perhaps once in a while, you can actually forget about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and tell the readers about something that is happening in one of the European countries.  In the interim, I suggest you start saving up your pennies in a little jar so that you might eventually have enough to visit Israel and see what is happening there.  No doubt you do not get out of your little subsidized apartment in the Hispanic area you are in to even see what is happening in the rest of Los Angeles.  Here is some help for you just in case those pennies start pilling up into dollars.  This way, if you are actually able to save enough, you can leave the windows open in your apartment while you are gone to air out that stink.  By the way, I doubt that the majority of readers are falling for Comrade George's crocodile tears for the Arabs when apparently he could care less about what is happening to the Arabs where there are no Jews in residence.

How to get the cheapest flight to Israel | Israel | Jewish Journal


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell everyone how your tiny subsidized apartment smell like feces with the windows closed and you sitting in front of your computer all day long figuring how you can demonize your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Meanwhile, Comrade George, if Israel is so bad to the Arabs, could you tell us why there are Druze in the military and why the Greek Orthodox priest is encouraging Christians to join the IDF.  Of course, you could always look up the article written by the late Muslim editor of Pakistan Today who say he had a negative outlook against Israel until he actually visited there.  Perhaps, Comrade George, you can save some of the dollar signs you keep on showing the readers you can find on your computer and actually take a trip to Israel yourself to see how things are there.  No doubt you never watch the videos of Muslims strolling along the streets there with people who are Jews.  Horrors, oh horros, Muslims walking alongside Jews and nothing is happening to them,  Now Comrade George, since he wants us to believe he is such a champion for Arabs, is going to tell us what is happening to them in the rest of the Middle East where many are being killed by their fellow Arabs.  Oh, I forgot, Comrade George doesn't care one bit about the tens of thousands of dead Arabs in the other Middle East countries because he can't drag his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into this humongous amount of dead people, the enormous amount of people wounded, and the two and a half million refugees, of whom Comrade George doesn't contribute any of his dollar signs to help, unlike many, many Americans giving to relief organizations to try to alleviate the suffering of these people..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $till $tuck on $tink, $tupid?
> Maybe you should spend more of your time helping the poor in your neighborhood, or would ha$bara cut your stipend, $ally? You really are a pathetic excuse for a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still back with those dollar signs to show us you are one of those poor people, Comrade George?  It's a shame that you didn't push yourself harder in your earlier years because there were many free and/or low cost schools in Los Angeles you could have gone to where you could have learned a trade and made something of yourself.  Meanwhile, perhaps once in a while, you can actually forget about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and tell the readers about something that is happening in one of the European countries.  In the interim, I suggest you start saving up your pennies in a little jar so that you might eventually have enough to visit Israel and see what is happening there.  No doubt you do not get out of your little subsidized apartment in the Hispanic area you are in to even see what is happening in the rest of Los Angeles.  Here is some help for you just in case those pennies start pilling up into dollars.  This way, if you are actually able to save enough, you can leave the windows open in your apartment while you are gone to air out that stink.  By the way, I doubt that the majority of readers are falling for Comrade George's crocodile tears for the Arabs when apparently he could care less about what is happening to the Arabs where there are no Jews in residence.
> 
> How to get the cheapest flight to Israel | Israel | Jewish Journal
Click to expand...

As long as you continue $hilling and $pamming for ha$bara you and your crocodile tears can move to Israel since you profess to love it so much.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> $till $tuck on $tink, $tupid?
> Maybe you should spend more of your time helping the poor in your neighborhood, or would ha$bara cut your stipend, $ally? You really are a pathetic excuse for a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still back with those dollar signs to show us you are one of those poor people, Comrade George?  It's a shame that you didn't push yourself harder in your earlier years because there were many free and/or low cost schools in Los Angeles you could have gone to where you could have learned a trade and made something of yourself.  Meanwhile, perhaps once in a while, you can actually forget about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and tell the readers about something that is happening in one of the European countries.  In the interim, I suggest you start saving up your pennies in a little jar so that you might eventually have enough to visit Israel and see what is happening there.  No doubt you do not get out of your little subsidized apartment in the Hispanic area you are in to even see what is happening in the rest of Los Angeles.  Here is some help for you just in case those pennies start pilling up into dollars.  This way, if you are actually able to save enough, you can leave the windows open in your apartment while you are gone to air out that stink.  By the way, I doubt that the majority of readers are falling for Comrade George's crocodile tears for the Arabs when apparently he could care less about what is happening to the Arabs where there are no Jews in residence.
> 
> How to get the cheapest flight to Israel | Israel | Jewish Journal[/QUOTE
> ]
> As long as you continue $hilling and $pamming for ha$bara you and your crocodile tears can move to Israel since you profess to love it so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comrade George, do you really think that majority of readers here are so dense that they don't realize you desperately need a scapegoat for your failure in life?  They can see how obsessed you are with the Jews, and nothing else seems to matter.  On this Europe forum, with so many countries in Europe, you are still obsessing over your scqpegoats.  It wasn't the Jews in the Los Angeles area who held you back so that now you find yourself where you are in life.  It was your own lack of ambition.  In fact, the Hispanics living in your area no doubt work harder in one day than you ever worked in one week in your entire life. By the way, Comrade George, all you are showing the readers is that even you are able to find the dollar signs on your computer, which of course is not a big achievement.  One could probably train a monkey to find the dollar sign also.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still back with those dollar signs to show us you are one of those poor people, Comrade George?  It's a shame that you didn't push yourself harder in your earlier years because there were many free and/or low cost schools in Los Angeles you could have gone to where you could have learned a trade and made something of yourself.  Meanwhile, perhaps once in a while, you can actually forget about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and tell the readers about something that is happening in one of the European countries.  In the interim, I suggest you start saving up your pennies in a little jar so that you might eventually have enough to visit Israel and see what is happening there.  No doubt you do not get out of your little subsidized apartment in the Hispanic area you are in to even see what is happening in the rest of Los Angeles.  Here is some help for you just in case those pennies start pilling up into dollars.  This way, if you are actually able to save enough, you can leave the windows open in your apartment while you are gone to air out that stink.  By the way, I doubt that the majority of readers are falling for Comrade George's crocodile tears for the Arabs when apparently he could care less about what is happening to the Arabs where there are no Jews in residence.
> 
> How to get the cheapest flight to Israel | Israel | Jewish Journal[/QUOTE
> ]
> As long as you continue $hilling and $pamming for ha$bara you and your crocodile tears can move to Israel since you profess to love it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George, do you really think that majority of readers here are so dense that they don't realize you desperately need a scapegoat for your failure in life?  They can see how obsessed you are with the Jews, and nothing else seems to matter.  On this Europe forum, with so many countries in Europe, you are still obsessing over your scqpegoats.  It wasn't the Jews in the Los Angeles area who held you back so that now you find yourself where you are in life.  It was your own lack of ambition.  In fact, the Hispanics living in your area no doubt work harder in one day than you ever worked in one week in your entire life. By the way, Comrade George, all you are showing the readers is that even you are able to find the dollar signs on your computer, which of course is not a big achievement.  One could probably train a monkey to find the dollar sign also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from board to board to board??
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George, do you really think that majority of readers here are so dense that they don't realize you desperately need a scapegoat for your failure in life?  They can see how obsessed you are with the Jews, and nothing else seems to matter.  On this Europe forum, with so many countries in Europe, you are still obsessing over your scqpegoats.  It wasn't the Jews in the Los Angeles area who held you back so that now you find yourself where you are in life.  It was your own lack of ambition.  In fact, the Hispanics living in your area no doubt work harder in one day than you ever worked in one week in your entire life. By the way, Comrade George, all you are showing the readers is that even you are able to find the dollar signs on your computer, which of course is not a big achievement.  One could probably train a monkey to find the dollar sign also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from board to board to board??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn'it it amazing, Aris?  However, you will have to forgive Comrade George on this one.  His post about the Ukraine was moved from where he usually posts about the Jews because, as we all know, the Ukraine is in Europe. However, as you can see, hs is back to his shtick about Israel and the Palestinians when a lot is happening in the Ukraine right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Sally said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> from board to board to board??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn'it it amazing, Aris?  However, you will have to forgive Comrade George on this one.  His post about the Ukraine was moved from where he usually posts about the Jews because, as we all know, the Ukraine is in Europe. However, as you can see, hs is back to his shtick about Israel and the Palestinians when a lot is happening in the Ukraine right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm dealing with someone who as built up this idea of hate and being wronged but won't let go of it.  I see her hurt everyone around her and unlike people who pour their feeling out to a councilor, her hate multiplies in strength the more she talks about.  It is like a cancer consuming her, and everyone around her in the process.
> It is tragic what hateful emotions can do to a person.
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, Stevie, you are getting many more Shia Muslims there since that is their destination after getting tired of the Sunni suicide and car bombing them in Pakistan.  Tell you what -- get over your obsession with Israel if you can't also delve into what is happening in the rest of the Middle East and concentrate on your own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry will not happen,after going to Israel in 1969 and seeing the disgusting treatment the Israelis were melting out to the Palestinians.....my sense of decency encouraged me to support the Palestinian cause.
> 
> Personal facts......I got a bus from Haifa to Nazareth and the Bus was stopped after about half an hour....my brother and I were sitting at the back of the bus......the soldiers then started to herd everyone off the bus in what can only be described as "In an aggressive and rough manner,women  and children  there were no other men on the bus.....one woman was thrown to the ground"
> 
> My brother and I stayed put........a young soldier came to the back of the bus screaming at us with his Gun pointed at us.........we told him we were not moving,and told him we were Guests in Israel,he then tried to man handle my brother off the bus but we held our ground and told him to FUKC OFF.........at this point the Captain of the group of 8 soldiers realised we were NOT PALESTINIAN.......he calmed the situation well,but said we should not have taken this bus in Haifa as it was for Palestinians ONLY!!!!!!!!!we should have taken the ELAL Bus..........we told him that it was a disgrace and a form of APARTHEID and he should be ASHAMED.He knew what we meant
> 
> The Captain got us off the Bus and made us wait for the ELAL Bus!!!! bundling the Palestinian women and children and infants,babies back on theirs.
> 
> We got to Nazareth later.....annoyed and pissed off to say the least......but there was one final insult to the Palestinians.....the ELAL bus driver asked us prior to disembarkation if we wanted Nazareth or Nazareth Elite!!!!! when questioned Nazareth Elite was the settlement on the outskirts of Nazareth proper where the Jews lived.........The word ELITE was used extensively for Jewish settlements or New Towns on the outskirts of Palestinian towns.
> 
> It was at this point I started to educate my mind all things Israel and over the years have not been too impressed....the worst of which is the ULTRA'S and ZIONIST"S indoctorination (sic) of the children of Jewish friends who travel to Israel around the age of 16-18 with a fair and open mind...yet come back after a couple of months defiling the Palestinians...much to their parents shame and sadness.
> 
> Sally you know nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I read was your first paragraph, Stevie, and that was it because I could see where you were lying.  Don't you think that many of us know people who have also gone to Israel and  have not seen the same as you declare you have seen.  Strange how when my husband was in Israel with the U.S. Navy teaching Israeli pilots how to operate some new equipment he didn't see the same as you.  In fact, there was once a poster whose sister happened to be working there and going with a Muslim fellow, and this poster didn't see the same as you claim you did.  However, it is quite obvious why you are busy discussing Israel on a Europe forum, and please do not think you are fooling all the readers.  Now what have  you to say about something that is going on in Europe?  No doubt you are not interested in all the Arabs being murdered in the other Middle East countries by other Arabs because you haven't figured out a way to drag the Jews into this yet, but you are probably trying.
Click to expand...


My post is factual and the truth........you are ATYPICAL ZIONIST...ps your husband is Jewish,Yes.....and therein lies your Bullshit Answer


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry will not happen,after going to Israel in 1969 and seeing the disgusting treatment the Israelis were melting out to the Palestinians.....my sense of decency encouraged me to support the Palestinian cause.
> 
> Personal facts......I got a bus from Haifa to Nazareth and the Bus was stopped after about half an hour....my brother and I were sitting at the back of the bus......the soldiers then started to herd everyone off the bus in what can only be described as "In an aggressive and rough manner,women  and children  there were no other men on the bus.....one woman was thrown to the ground"
> 
> My brother and I stayed put........a young soldier came to the back of the bus screaming at us with his Gun pointed at us.........we told him we were not moving,and told him we were Guests in Israel,he then tried to man handle my brother off the bus but we held our ground and told him to FUKC OFF.........at this point the Captain of the group of 8 soldiers realised we were NOT PALESTINIAN.......he calmed the situation well,but said we should not have taken this bus in Haifa as it was for Palestinians ONLY!!!!!!!!!we should have taken the ELAL Bus..........we told him that it was a disgrace and a form of APARTHEID and he should be ASHAMED.He knew what we meant
> 
> The Captain got us off the Bus and made us wait for the ELAL Bus!!!! bundling the Palestinian women and children and infants,babies back on theirs.
> 
> We got to Nazareth later.....annoyed and pissed off to say the least......but there was one final insult to the Palestinians.....the ELAL bus driver asked us prior to disembarkation if we wanted Nazareth or Nazareth Elite!!!!! when questioned Nazareth Elite was the settlement on the outskirts of Nazareth proper where the Jews lived.........The word ELITE was used extensively for Jewish settlements or New Towns on the outskirts of Palestinian towns.
> 
> It was at this point I started to educate my mind all things Israel and over the years have not been too impressed....the worst of which is the ULTRA'S and ZIONIST"S indoctorination (sic) of the children of Jewish friends who travel to Israel around the age of 16-18 with a fair and open mind...yet come back after a couple of months defiling the Palestinians...much to their parents shame and sadness.
> 
> Sally you know nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I read was your first paragraph, Stevie, and that was it because I could see where you were lying.  Don't you think that many of us know people who have also gone to Israel and  have not seen the same as you declare you have seen.  Strange how when my husband was in Israel with the U.S. Navy teaching Israeli pilots how to operate some new equipment he didn't see the same as you.  In fact, there was once a poster whose sister happened to be working there and going with a Muslim fellow, and this poster didn't see the same as you claim you did.  However, it is quite obvious why you are busy discussing Israel on a Europe forum, and please do not think you are fooling all the readers.  Now what have  you to say about something that is going on in Europe?  No doubt you are not interested in all the Arabs being murdered in the other Middle East countries by other Arabs because you haven't figured out a way to drag the Jews into this yet, but you are probably trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post is factual and the truth........you are ATYPICAL ZIONIST...ps your husband is Jewish,Yes.....and therein lies your Bullshit Answer
Click to expand...


Thanks you for your b.s., Stevie, and thank you for showing the readers that you have no interest on these forums except to put down Israel when there have been tens of thousands of Arabs killed in just the last three years in the Middle East, no doubt tens of thousands wounded, and over two and a half million refugees.  I realize it is more important for you to put down Israel because the Jews are involved.  Now how about some news coming out of Europe since you can't seem to get away from this Europe forum?  If you have nothing to say about Europe, post something at least about the country you are living in, Australia.  Surely things must be happening there.


----------



## holston

http://http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-05-01/imf-warns-ukraine-fight-east-or-no-money



> *IMF approved the $17bn tranched loan to Ukraine *last night, Gazprom gets paid; Ukraine gets its cash; and the door's wide open for the US and EU to pour more 'controlling influence' into the divided nation... Except there's one thing:
> 
> IF UKRAINE GOVERNMENT LOSES EFFECTIVE CONTROL OVER EAST OF COUNTRY, $17 BLN IMF BAILOUT WOULD NEED TO BE REDESIGNED
> 
> Which, roughly* translated, appears to mean go to war with pro-Russian forces *(and thus Russia itself if Putin sees his apparent countrymen in trouble) *or you don't get your money!*
> 
> Some other items of note include:
> 
> *IMF URGES UKRAINE TO REACH PRICE ACCORD WITH GAZPROM BY SEPT
> *UKRAINE INFLATION MAY JUMP TO 16.2% THIS YEAR, IMF SAYS
> *RUSSIA'S GAS PRICE INCREASE MAY WEAKEN HRYVNIA: IMF STAFF


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I read was your first paragraph, Stevie, and that was it because I could see where you were lying.  Don't you think that many of us know people who have also gone to Israel and  have not seen the same as you declare you have seen.  Strange how when my husband was in Israel with the U.S. Navy teaching Israeli pilots how to operate some new equipment he didn't see the same as you.  In fact, there was once a poster whose sister happened to be working there and going with a Muslim fellow, and this poster didn't see the same as you claim you did.  However, it is quite obvious why you are busy discussing Israel on a Europe forum, and please do not think you are fooling all the readers.  Now what have  you to say about something that is going on in Europe?  No doubt you are not interested in all the Arabs being murdered in the other Middle East countries by other Arabs because you haven't figured out a way to drag the Jews into this yet, but you are probably trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post is factual and the truth........you are ATYPICAL ZIONIST...ps your husband is Jewish,Yes.....and therein lies your Bullshit Answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks you for your b.s., Stevie, and thank you for showing the readers that you have no interest on these forums except to put down Israel when there have been tens of thousands of Arabs killed in just the last three years in the Middle East, no doubt tens of thousands wounded, and over two and a half million refugees.  I realize it is more important for you to put down Israel because the Jews are involved.  Now how about some news coming out of Europe since you can't seem to get away from this Europe forum?  If you have nothing to say about Europe, post something at least about the country you are living in, Australia.  Surely things must be happening there.
Click to expand...


HaHa it was you that drew in the Israeli connection...I certainly did not.......so which bus took you to Jerusalem from Lodd then???????I reckon you are based in Israel

Putin is a cunning fox........but it's all bad for the Ukrainians and there will a Russian inspired War,...regrettably as sophisticated arms/weapons  are pouring into the Ukraine by the Russians


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry will not happen,after going to Israel in 1969 and seeing the disgusting treatment the Israelis were melting out to the Palestinians.....my sense of decency encouraged me to support the Palestinian cause.
> 
> Personal facts......I got a bus from Haifa to Nazareth and the Bus was stopped after about half an hour....my brother and I were sitting at the back of the bus......the soldiers then started to herd everyone off the bus in what can only be described as "In an aggressive and rough manner,women  and children  there were no other men on the bus.....one woman was thrown to the ground"
> 
> My brother and I stayed put........a young soldier came to the back of the bus screaming at us with his Gun pointed at us.........we told him we were not moving,and told him we were Guests in Israel,he then tried to man handle my brother off the bus but we held our ground and told him to FUKC OFF.........at this point the Captain of the group of 8 soldiers realised we were NOT PALESTINIAN.......he calmed the situation well,but said we should not have taken this bus in Haifa as it was for Palestinians ONLY!!!!!!!!!we should have taken the ELAL Bus..........we told him that it was a disgrace and a form of APARTHEID and he should be ASHAMED.He knew what we meant
> 
> The Captain got us off the Bus and made us wait for the ELAL Bus!!!! bundling the Palestinian women and children and infants,babies back on theirs.
> 
> We got to Nazareth later.....annoyed and pissed off to say the least......but there was one final insult to the Palestinians.....the ELAL bus driver asked us prior to disembarkation if we wanted Nazareth or Nazareth Elite!!!!! when questioned Nazareth Elite was the settlement on the outskirts of Nazareth proper where the Jews lived.........The word ELITE was used extensively for Jewish settlements or New Towns on the outskirts of Palestinian towns.
> 
> It was at this point I started to educate my mind all things Israel and over the years have not been too impressed....the worst of which is the ULTRA'S and ZIONIST"S indoctorination (sic) of the children of Jewish friends who travel to Israel around the age of 16-18 with a fair and open mind...yet come back after a couple of months defiling the Palestinians...much to their parents shame and sadness.
> 
> Sally you know nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I read was your first paragraph, Stevie, and that was it because I could see where you were lying.  Don't you think that many of us know people who have also gone to Israel and  have not seen the same as you declare you have seen.  Strange how when my husband was in Israel with the U.S. Navy teaching Israeli pilots how to operate some new equipment he didn't see the same as you.  In fact, there was once a poster whose sister happened to be working there and going with a Muslim fellow, and this poster didn't see the same as you claim you did.  However, it is quite obvious why you are busy discussing Israel on a Europe forum, and please do not think you are fooling all the readers.  Now what have  you to say about something that is going on in Europe?  No doubt you are not interested in all the Arabs being murdered in the other Middle East countries by other Arabs because you haven't figured out a way to drag the Jews into this yet, but you are probably trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post is factual and the truth........you are ATYPICAL ZIONIST...ps your husband is Jewish,Yes.....and therein lies your Bullshit Answer
Click to expand...


I see. So one married to a Jew is incapable of being honest. 
That, of course, is from one ignorant enough to have seen "the disgusting treatment the Israelis were melting out to the Palestinians."   
Anti-Israel/anti-Jew SSkanks are the dimmest peeps on the planet.


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I read was your first paragraph, Stevie, and that was it because I could see where you were lying.  Don't you think that many of us know people who have also gone to Israel and  have not seen the same as you declare you have seen.  Strange how when my husband was in Israel with the U.S. Navy teaching Israeli pilots how to operate some new equipment he didn't see the same as you.  In fact, there was once a poster whose sister happened to be working there and going with a Muslim fellow, and this poster didn't see the same as you claim you did.  However, it is quite obvious why you are busy discussing Israel on a Europe forum, and please do not think you are fooling all the readers.  Now what have  you to say about something that is going on in Europe?  No doubt you are not interested in all the Arabs being murdered in the other Middle East countries by other Arabs because you haven't figured out a way to drag the Jews into this yet, but you are probably trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post is factual and the truth........you are ATYPICAL ZIONIST...ps your husband is Jewish,Yes.....and therein lies your Bullshit Answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So one married to a Jew is incapable of being honest.
> That, of course, is from one ignorant enough to have seen "the disgusting treatment the Israelis were melting out to the Palestinians."
> Anti-Israel/anti-Jew SSkanks are the dimmest peeps on the planet.
Click to expand...


Moronic Zionist diatribe...As Usual......I went to Israel and  saw the injustice,which you Zionists think is normal.....Add SAD and MAD to your' CV(you'll have to explain to Old Sal....for She knows not the minute nor the hour) Thanks steve


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post is factual and the truth........you are ATYPICAL ZIONIST...ps your husband is Jewish,Yes.....and therein lies your Bullshit Answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So one married to a Jew is incapable of being honest.
> That, of course, is from one ignorant enough to have seen "the disgusting treatment the Israelis were melting out to the Palestinians."
> Anti-Israel/anti-Jew SSkanks are the dimmest peeps on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moronic Zionist diatribe...As Usual......I went to Israel and  saw the injustice,which you Zionists think is normal.....Add SAD and MAD to your' CV(you'll have to explain to Old Sal....for She knows not the minute nor the hour) Thanks steve
Click to expand...


Frankly Bubba, you're an ignorant Nazi skank just like your BFF Holston (and I mean that with all due respect) and I believe you have an endless supply of excuses for your mindless hate. Now carry on, Princess.


----------



## holston

SAYIT said:


> Frankly Bubba, you're an ignorant Nazi skank just like your BFF Holston (and I mean that with all due respect) and I believe you have an endless supply of excuses for your mindless hate. Now carry on, Princess.



 Don't pay any attention to what he's saying. He flirts with all the boys that way.


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So one married to a Jew is incapable of being honest.
> That, of course, is from one ignorant enough to have seen "the disgusting treatment the Israelis were melting out to the Palestinians."
> Anti-Israel/anti-Jew SSkanks are the dimmest peeps on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moronic Zionist diatribe...As Usual......I went to Israel and  saw the injustice,which you Zionists think is normal.....Add SAD and MAD to your' CV(you'll have to explain to Old Sal....for She knows not the minute nor the hour) Thanks steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly Bubba, you're an ignorant Nazi skank just like your BFF Holston (and I mean that with all due respect) and I believe you have an endless supply of excuses for your mindless hate. Now carry on, Princess.
Click to expand...


I'm quite smart actually but  that is no big shakes to me........a few FACTS for you...the ZIONIST Collaborated with the NAZIS....so in your own words all Zionists are SKANKS......I never have mindless Hate as you put it...BUT ZIONISTS ARE THE EXCEPTION,STERN GROUP ECT., I find you hate everyone who rightfully Opposes You Zionists...They are an extreme Terrorist Organization.......like these Muslim Groups.

Jews are fine as far as I am concern(as I can attest to in every post I have made regarding Jewish people...some have made a great contribution to man/womankind.

BUT Jewish people are not all Terrorist Zionists thank heavens.......I try to differentiate Zionists from Jews in general because they are NOT the SAME.

Now take your Sorry Ass prose and bore someone else.....infact I propose you like others of your ilk...Take your Heads Out of Your Asses before proceeding.

Say YES to Jews but NO to ZIONISTS.....off you go, back to the naughty corner.

Viva Israel...Viva Palestine............Something you Zionists NEver Say


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moronic Zionist diatribe...As Usual......I went to Israel and  saw the injustice,which you Zionists think is normal.....Add SAD and MAD to your' CV(you'll have to explain to Old Sal....for She knows not the minute nor the hour) Thanks steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly Bubba, you're an ignorant Nazi skank just like your BFF Holston (and I mean that with all due respect) and I believe you have an endless supply of excuses for your mindless hate. Now carry on, Princess.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite smart actually but  that is no big shakes to me........a few FACTS for you...the ZIONIST Collaborated with the NAZIS....so in your own words all Zionists are SKANKS......I never have mindless Hate as you put it...BUT ZIONISTS ARE THE EXCEPTION,STERN GROUP ECT., I find you hate everyone who rightfully Opposes You Zionists...They are an extreme Terrorist Organization.......like these Muslim Groups.
> 
> Jews are fine as far as I am concern(as I can attest to in every post I have made regarding Jewish people...some have made a great contribution to man/womankind.
> 
> BUT Jewish people are not all Terrorist Zionists thank heavens.......I try to differentiate Zionists from Jews in general because they are NOT the SAME.
> 
> Now take your Sorry Ass prose and bore someone else.....infact I propose you like others of your ilk...Take your Heads Out of Your Asses before proceeding.
> 
> Say YES to Jews but NO to ZIONISTS.....off you go, back to the naughty corner.
> 
> Viva Israel...Viva Palestine............Something you Zionists NEver Say
Click to expand...


You Nazi idiots crack me up. 
Somehow you are so "smart" you don't know the diff between intelligence and ignorance and, in your particular case, the diff between "melted out" and "meted out."
Methinks you are a veritable legend in your own mind.
As for cooperation with the Nazis, I believe you will find the Church from top to bottom and millions of individuals "cooperated" with the peeps holding guns to their heads, Idiot.
Somehow you Nazi types blame the Jooos for trying to survive.
You really ought to get YOUR head out of Holston's ass, "smart" guy.


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly Bubba, you're an ignorant Nazi skank just like your BFF Holston (and I mean that with all due respect) and I believe you have an endless supply of excuses for your mindless hate. Now carry on, Princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite smart actually but  that is no big shakes to me........a few FACTS for you...the ZIONIST Collaborated with the NAZIS....so in your own words all Zionists are SKANKS......I never have mindless Hate as you put it...BUT ZIONISTS ARE THE EXCEPTION,STERN GROUP ECT., I find you hate everyone who rightfully Opposes You Zionists...They are an extreme Terrorist Organization.......like these Muslim Groups.
> 
> Jews are fine as far as I am concern(as I can attest to in every post I have made regarding Jewish people...some have made a great contribution to man/womankind.
> 
> BUT Jewish people are not all Terrorist Zionists thank heavens.......I try to differentiate Zionists from Jews in general because they are NOT the SAME.
> 
> Now take your Sorry Ass prose and bore someone else.....infact I propose you like others of your ilk...Take your Heads Out of Your Asses before proceeding.
> 
> Say YES to Jews but NO to ZIONISTS.....off you go, back to the naughty corner.
> 
> Viva Israel...Viva Palestine............Something you Zionists NEver Say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Nazi idiots crack me up.
> Somehow you are so "smart" you don't know the diff between intelligence and ignorance and, in your particular case, the diff between "melted out" and "meted out."
> Methinks you are a veritable legend in your own mind.
> As for cooperation with the Nazis, I believe you will find the Church from top to bottom and millions of individuals "cooperated" with the peeps holding guns to their heads, Idiot.
> Somehow you Nazi types blame the Jooos for trying to survive.
> You really ought to get YOUR head out of Holston's ass, "smart" guy.
Click to expand...


How you equate me to being a Nazi really shows your level of intelligence......only the Zionists bedded with Hitler to systematically murder their own race...FACT

You really think YOU Can stand up  to me,all you Zionists have tried and FAILED

The Jewish people SURVIVED IN SPITE OF the ZIONISTS...YOU ARE THE GUILTY


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite smart actually but  that is no big shakes to me........a few FACTS for you...the ZIONIST Collaborated with the NAZIS....so in your own words all Zionists are SKANKS......I never have mindless Hate as you put it...BUT ZIONISTS ARE THE EXCEPTION,STERN GROUP ECT., I find you hate everyone who rightfully Opposes You Zionists...They are an extreme Terrorist Organization.......like these Muslim Groups.
> 
> Jews are fine as far as I am concern(as I can attest to in every post I have made regarding Jewish people...some have made a great contribution to man/womankind.
> 
> BUT Jewish people are not all Terrorist Zionists thank heavens.......I try to differentiate Zionists from Jews in general because they are NOT the SAME.
> 
> Now take your Sorry Ass prose and bore someone else.....infact I propose you like others of your ilk...Take your Heads Out of Your Asses before proceeding.
> 
> Say YES to Jews but NO to ZIONISTS.....off you go, back to the naughty corner.
> 
> Viva Israel...Viva Palestine............Something you Zionists NEver Say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Nazi idiots crack me up.
> Somehow you are so "smart" you don't know the diff between intelligence and ignorance and, in your particular case, the diff between "melted out" and "meted out."
> Methinks you are a veritable legend in your own mind.
> As for cooperation with the Nazis, I believe you will find the Church from top to bottom and millions of individuals "cooperated" with the peeps holding guns to their heads, Idiot.
> Somehow you Nazi types blame the Jooos for trying to survive.
> You really ought to get YOUR head out of Holston's ass, "smart" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you equate me to being a Nazi really shows your level of intelligence......only the Zionists bedded with Hitler to systematically murder their own race...FACT
> 
> You really think YOU Can stand up  to me,all you Zionists have tried and FAILED
> 
> The Jewish people SURVIVED IN SPITE OF the ZIONISTS...YOU ARE THE GUILTY
Click to expand...



Many of the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites like Stormfront.com and RadioIslam.com  bring up the book The Transfer Agreement, in which Edwin Black talks about how Zionists (and let us not forget that most Jews and millions of Christians here in the U.S. are Zionists) traded equipment to the Nazis in order to let other Jews escape to Palestine.  No doubt those who are regular readers of these hate sites want the viewers to believe that the Jews/Zionists were in bed with the Nazis on a consistent basis..  In fact, the majority of us would never have heard of this author or the book until it was constantly dragged up from the hate sites.  Of course those who read the hate sites, underneath it all,  probably wish that those Jews saved would have gone to the concentration camps instead.  Meanwhile, the author Edwin Black has something new for people to read.  I doubt that those who are avid readers of the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites will be dragging this one up all the time. 

THE FARHUD: THE ROOTS OF THE ARAB-NAZI ALLIANCE DURING WWII


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Nazi idiots crack me up.
> Somehow you are so "smart" you don't know the diff between intelligence and ignorance and, in your particular case, the diff between "melted out" and "meted out."
> Methinks you are a veritable legend in your own mind.
> As for cooperation with the Nazis, I believe you will find the Church from top to bottom and millions of individuals "cooperated" with the peeps holding guns to their heads, Idiot.
> Somehow you Nazi types blame the Jooos for trying to survive.
> You really ought to get YOUR head out of Holston's ass, "smart" guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you equate me to being a Nazi really shows your level of intelligence......only the Zionists bedded with Hitler to systematically murder their own race...FACT
> 
> You really think YOU Can stand up  to me,all you Zionists have tried and FAILED
> 
> The Jewish people SURVIVED IN SPITE OF the ZIONISTS...YOU ARE THE GUILTY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites like Stormfront.com and RadioIslam.com  bring up the book The Transfer Agreement, in which Edwin Black talks about how Zionists (and let us not forget that most Jews and millions of Christians here in the U.S. are Zionists) traded equipment to the Nazis in order to let other Jews escape to Palestine.  No doubt those who are regular readers of these hate sites want the viewers to believe that the Jews/Zionists were in bed with the Nazis on a consistent basis..  In fact, the majority of us would never have heard of this author or the book until it was constantly dragged up from the hate sites.  Of course those who read the hate sites, underneath it all,  probably wish that those Jews saved would have gone to the concentration camps instead.  Meanwhile, the author Edwin Black has something new for people to read.  I doubt that those who are avid readers of the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites will be dragging this one up all the time.
> 
> THE FARHUD: THE ROOTS OF THE ARAB-NAZI ALLIANCE DURING WWII
Click to expand...


shame you didn't put the link up.....I would have been interested to read that.have a nice day Sally. ps by the way I have never read an anti-Jewish web site.......why the fcuk would I waste time with Trolls like that....like you Guys speak with passion...So do I....it's just that we are looking at a situation from a different angle,you feel you are right but then so do I....Viva Palestine and Viva Israel............steve


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you equate me to being a Nazi really shows your level of intelligence......only the Zionists bedded with Hitler to systematically murder their own race...FACT
> 
> You really think YOU Can stand up  to me,all you Zionists have tried and FAILED
> 
> The Jewish people SURVIVED IN SPITE OF the ZIONISTS...YOU ARE THE GUILTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites like Stormfront.com and RadioIslam.com  bring up the book The Transfer Agreement, in which Edwin Black talks about how Zionists (and let us not forget that most Jews and millions of Christians here in the U.S. are Zionists) traded equipment to the Nazis in order to let other Jews escape to Palestine.  No doubt those who are regular readers of these hate sites want the viewers to believe that the Jews/Zionists were in bed with the Nazis on a consistent basis..  In fact, the majority of us would never have heard of this author or the book until it was constantly dragged up from the hate sites.  Of course those who read the hate sites, underneath it all,  probably wish that those Jews saved would have gone to the concentration camps instead.  Meanwhile, the author Edwin Black has something new for people to read.  I doubt that those who are avid readers of the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites will be dragging this one up all the time.
> 
> THE FARHUD: THE ROOTS OF THE ARAB-NAZI ALLIANCE DURING WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shame you didn't put the link up.....I would have been interested to read that.have a nice day Sally. ps by the way I have never read an anti-Jewish web site.......why the fcuk would I waste time with Trolls like that....like you Guys speak with passion...So do I....it's just that we are looking at a situation from a different angle,you feel you are right but then so do I....Viva Palestine and Viva Israel............steve
Click to expand...


Why, Stevie, I would think that such an "intelligent" fellow like you could have just typed into Googler THE FARHUD:  THE ROOTS OF THE ARAB-NAZI ALLIANCE DURING WWWii.  See, it wouldn't have been too difficult.  Strange, how many claim they don't read the hate sites, but they all have seem to have heard of The Transfer Agreement and then post how "the Zionists bedded with the Nazis" like it was an everyday thing..  Oh well, it will be dragged up again, but I hope that Stevie will now be pushing Edwin Black's later work.  Here, Stevie, listen to him...  You can say what you want to, but I say:  VIVA A WORLD WHERE THERE IS RELIGIOUS TOLERANCE AND PEOPLE ARE NOT CAR OR SUICIDE BOMBED FOR THEIR BELIEFS.  

http://tundratabloids.com/2011/01/e...ts-of-hte-arab-naxi-alliance-during-wwii.html


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite smart actually but  that is no big shakes to me........a few FACTS for you...the ZIONIST Collaborated with the NAZIS....so in your own words all Zionists are SKANKS......I never have mindless Hate as you put it...BUT ZIONISTS ARE THE EXCEPTION,STERN GROUP ECT., I find you hate everyone who rightfully Opposes You Zionists...They are an extreme Terrorist Organization.......like these Muslim Groups.
> 
> Jews are fine as far as I am concern(as I can attest to in every post I have made regarding Jewish people...some have made a great contribution to man/womankind.
> 
> BUT Jewish people are not all Terrorist Zionists thank heavens.......I try to differentiate Zionists from Jews in general because they are NOT the SAME.
> 
> Now take your Sorry Ass prose and bore someone else.....infact I propose you like others of your ilk...Take your Heads Out of Your Asses before proceeding.
> 
> Say YES to Jews but NO to ZIONISTS.....off you go, back to the naughty corner.
> 
> Viva Israel...Viva Palestine............Something you Zionists NEver Say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Nazi idiots crack me up.
> Somehow you are so "smart" you don't know the diff between intelligence and ignorance and, in your particular case, the diff between "melted out" and "meted out."
> Methinks you are a veritable legend in your own mind.
> As for cooperation with the Nazis, I believe you will find the Church from top to bottom and millions of individuals "cooperated" with the peeps holding guns to their heads, Idiot.
> Somehow you Nazi types blame the Jooos for trying to survive.
> You really ought to get YOUR head out of Holston's ass, "smart" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you equate me to being a Nazi really shows your level of intelligence......only the Zionists bedded with Hitler to systematically murder their own race...FACT
> 
> You really think YOU Can stand up  to me,all you Zionists have tried and FAILED
> 
> The Jewish people SURVIVED IN SPITE OF the ZIONISTS...YOU ARE THE GUILTY
Click to expand...


They survived in spite of your Nazi forebears, Bubba, and your unflagging allegiance to Holston is all the proof anyone needs to peg you. You remain a legend in your own very small mind.


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you equate me to being a Nazi really shows your level of intelligence......only the Zionists bedded with Hitler to systematically murder their own race...FACT
> 
> You really think YOU Can stand up  to me,all you Zionists have tried and FAILED
> 
> The Jewish people SURVIVED IN SPITE OF the ZIONISTS...YOU ARE THE GUILTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites like Stormfront.com and RadioIslam.com  bring up the book The Transfer Agreement, in which Edwin Black talks about how Zionists (and let us not forget that most Jews and millions of Christians here in the U.S. are Zionists) traded equipment to the Nazis in order to let other Jews escape to Palestine.  No doubt those who are regular readers of these hate sites want the viewers to believe that the Jews/Zionists were in bed with the Nazis on a consistent basis..  In fact, the majority of us would never have heard of this author or the book until it was constantly dragged up from the hate sites.  Of course those who read the hate sites, underneath it all,  probably wish that those Jews saved would have gone to the concentration camps instead.  Meanwhile, the author Edwin Black has something new for people to read.  I doubt that those who are avid readers of the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites will be dragging this one up all the time.
> 
> THE FARHUD: THE ROOTS OF THE ARAB-NAZI ALLIANCE DURING WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shame you didn't put the link up.....I would have been interested to read that.have a nice day Sally. ps by the way I have never read an anti-Jewish web site.......why the fcuk would I waste time with Trolls like that....
Click to expand...


Because like Holston, you have so much in common.


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Nazi idiots crack me up.
> Somehow you are so "smart" you don't know the diff between intelligence and ignorance and, in your particular case, the diff between "melted out" and "meted out."
> Methinks you are a veritable legend in your own mind.
> As for cooperation with the Nazis, I believe you will find the Church from top to bottom and millions of individuals "cooperated" with the peeps holding guns to their heads, Idiot.
> Somehow you Nazi types blame the Jooos for trying to survive.
> You really ought to get YOUR head out of Holston's ass, "smart" guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you equate me to being a Nazi really shows your level of intelligence......only the Zionists bedded with Hitler to systematically murder their own race...FACT
> 
> You really think YOU Can stand up  to me,all you Zionists have tried and FAILED
> 
> The Jewish people SURVIVED IN SPITE OF the ZIONISTS...YOU ARE THE GUILTY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They survived in spite of your Nazi forebears, Bubba, and your unflagging allegiance to Holston is all the proof anyone needs to peg you. You remain a legend in your own very small mind.
Click to expand...


No Nazi in my blood......sorry to disappoint,another of your manic assumed theories gone Kaput


----------



## theliq

sayit said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> many of the neonazi/islamofascist hate sites like stormfront.com and radioislam.com  bring up the book the transfer agreement, in which edwin black talks about how zionists (and let us not forget that most jews and millions of christians here in the u.s. Are zionists) traded equipment to the nazis in order to let other jews escape to palestine.  No doubt those who are regular readers of these hate sites want the viewers to believe that the jews/zionists were in bed with the nazis on a consistent basis..  In fact, the majority of us would never have heard of this author or the book until it was constantly dragged up from the hate sites.  Of course those who read the hate sites, underneath it all,  probably wish that those jews saved would have gone to the concentration camps instead.  Meanwhile, the author edwin black has something new for people to read.  I doubt that those who are avid readers of the neonazi/islamofascist hate sites will be dragging this one up all the time.
> 
> The farhud: The roots of the arab-nazi alliance during wwii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shame you didn't put the link up.....i would have been interested to read that.have a nice day sally. Ps by the way i have never read an anti-jewish web site.......why the fcuk would i waste time with trolls like that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because like holston, you have so much in common.
Click to expand...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!..I think Holsten,is a good bloke...no matter how much you smear  his character.[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo4NH9203vE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo4NH9203vE[/ame]...Play Loudly

But this above and below,you will find interesting...Reggae DJ artist touring Israel EEK A MOUSE check I'm out

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOO-K_FQx1o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOO-K_FQx1o[/ame]     Play Loudly

In rememberance to all the Jewish People EXTERMINATED by Hitler and his Henchmen(and Henchwomen) and Collaborators.....May they R.I.P.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post is factual and the truth........you are ATYPICAL ZIONIST...ps your husband is Jewish,Yes.....and therein lies your Bullshit Answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you for your b.s., Stevie, and thank you for showing the readers that you have no interest on these forums except to put down Israel when there have been tens of thousands of Arabs killed in just the last three years in the Middle East, no doubt tens of thousands wounded, and over two and a half million refugees.  I realize it is more important for you to put down Israel because the Jews are involved.  Now how about some news coming out of Europe since you can't seem to get away from this Europe forum?  If you have nothing to say about Europe, post something at least about the country you are living in, Australia.  Surely things must be happening there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HaHa it was you that drew in the Israeli connection...I certainly did not.......so which bus took you to Jerusalem from Lodd then???????I reckon you are based in Israel
> 
> Putin is a cunning fox........but it's all bad for the Ukrainians and there will a Russian inspired War,...regrettably as sophisticated arms/weapons  are pouring into the Ukraine by the Russians
Click to expand...


I think you should start from the beginning.  It was your friend George Phillips who brought up this article and who was trying to blame the Jews for what was going on in the Ukraine.  The people who are hurting right now in the Ukraine are the ordinary citizens regardless of their religion.  Maybe you can find some Ukrainians who have settled in your own country and ask them how they feel about the situatiion.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you for your b.s., Stevie, and thank you for showing the readers that you have no interest on these forums except to put down Israel when there have been tens of thousands of Arabs killed in just the last three years in the Middle East, no doubt tens of thousands wounded, and over two and a half million refugees.  I realize it is more important for you to put down Israel because the Jews are involved.  Now how about some news coming out of Europe since you can't seem to get away from this Europe forum?  If you have nothing to say about Europe, post something at least about the country you are living in, Australia.  Surely things must be happening there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaHa it was you that drew in the Israeli connection...I certainly did not.......so which bus took you to Jerusalem from Lodd then???????I reckon you are based in Israel
> 
> Putin is a cunning fox........but it's all bad for the Ukrainians and there will a Russian inspired War,...regrettably as sophisticated arms/weapons  are pouring into the Ukraine by the Russians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should start from the beginning.  It was your friend George Phillips who brought up this article and who was trying to blame the Jews for what was going on in the Ukraine.  The people who are hurting right now in the Ukraine are the ordinary citizens regardless of their religion.  Maybe you can find some Ukrainians who have settled in your own country and ask them how they feel about the situatiion.
Click to expand...

*No one was or is "trying to blame the Jews for what's going on in Ukraine."
That's more ha$bara agit-prop that $ally and her ilk spread like stink on shit to defect from the truth about colonialism in borderlands from Ukraine to Palestine*

"Though Ukraine means 'borderland', it was often at the center of European events. One must pity Ukrainian schoolchildren. 

"The changes in the history of their country were constant and extreme. 

"At different times Ukraine was a European power and a poor downtrodden territory, extremely rich ('the breadbasket of Europe') or abjectly poor, attacked by neighbors who captured their people to sell them as slaves or attacking their neighbors to enlarge their country.

"The Ukraine&#8217;s relationship with Russia is even more complex. In a way, the Ukraine is the heartland of Russian culture, religion and orthography. 

"Kiev was far more important than Moscow, before becoming the centerpiece of Muscovite imperialism.

"In the Crimean War of the 1850s, Russia fought valiantly against a coalition of Great Britain, France, the Ottoman Empire and Sardinia, and eventually lost. 

"The war broke out over Christian rights in Jerusalem, and included a long siege of Sevastopol. 

"The world remembers the charge of the Light Brigade. 

"A British woman called Florence Nightingale established the first organization to tend the wounded on the battlefield.

"In my (Uri Avnery) lifetime, Stalin murdered millions of Ukrainians by deliberate starvation. 

"As a result, most Ukrainians welcomed the German Wehrmacht in 1941 as liberators. 

"It could have been the beginning of a beautiful friendship, but unfortunately Hitler was determined to eradicate the Ukrainian 'Untermenschen', in order to integrate the Ukraine into the German Lebensraum."

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

*Not unlike Zionists who believe the Jewish soul is to other human beings as the "untermenschen" souls are to cattle, Greater Israel is determined to rule all the land between the River and the sea regardless of demographics or human rights.*


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> sayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> shame you didn't put the link up.....i would have been interested to read that.have a nice day sally. Ps by the way i have never read an anti-jewish web site.......why the fcuk would i waste time with trolls like that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because like holston, you have so much in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!..I think Holsten,is a good bloke...no matter how much you smear  his character.
Click to expand...


Of course you do and for the reason already stated. He's your kinda guy.


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> because like holston, you have so much in common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!..I think Holsten,is a good bloke...no matter how much you smear  his character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do and for the reason already stated. He's your kinda guy.
Click to expand...


I respect a lot of posters on here Say It.......even if I disagee with them......George,Holsten,Marg in particular,YOU actually,but it would be better if you adjusted your myopic position at times.....I never mind a discussion....you may think I'm your enemy but like Holsten and George we present the material facts,true FACTS being the operative word here.

Remember Say It....YOUR BEST FRIEND,CAN TURN OUT TO BE YOUR WORST ENEMY..and visa-versa..you should concede that G,H and I tell it like it is.Have a great day.

Viva Palestine...Viva Israel.......Peace and Harmony to all.  steve


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you for your b.s., Stevie, and thank you for showing the readers that you have no interest on these forums except to put down Israel when there have been tens of thousands of Arabs killed in just the last three years in the Middle East, no doubt tens of thousands wounded, and over two and a half million refugees.  I realize it is more important for you to put down Israel because the Jews are involved.  Now how about some news coming out of Europe since you can't seem to get away from this Europe forum?  If you have nothing to say about Europe, post something at least about the country you are living in, Australia.  Surely things must be happening there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaHa it was you that drew in the Israeli connection...I certainly did not.......so which bus took you to Jerusalem from Lodd then???????I reckon you are based in Israel
> 
> Putin is a cunning fox........but it's all bad for the Ukrainians and there will a Russian inspired War,...regrettably as sophisticated arms/weapons  are pouring into the Ukraine by the Russians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should start from the beginning.  It was your friend George Phillips who brought up this article and who was trying to blame the Jews for what was going on in the Ukraine.  The people who are hurting right now in the Ukraine are the ordinary citizens regardless of their religion.  Maybe you can find some Ukrainians who have settled in your own country and ask them how they feel about the situatiion.
Click to expand...


No he did not,and his tenor has always been factual.Sorry Sal., just because you say and think something.....I doesn't mean its true at all...it's just YOUR OPINION


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!..I think Holsten,is a good bloke...no matter how much you smear  his character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do and for the reason already stated. He's your kinda guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respect a lot of posters on here Say It.......even if I disagee with them......George,Holsten,Marg in particular,YOU actually,but it would be better if you adjusted your myopic position at times.....I never mind a discussion....you may think I'm your enemy but like Holsten and George we present the material facts,true FACTS being the operative word here.
> 
> Remember Say It....YOUR BEST FRIEND,CAN TURN OUT TO BE YOUR WORST ENEMY..and visa-versa..you should concede that G,H and I tell it like it is.Have a great day.
> 
> Viva Palestine...Viva Israel.......Peace and Harmony to all.  steve
Click to expand...


Holsten presents facts? 
His posts are strictly opinion pieces based on his unvarnished hate for Jooos. 
You just "respect" him because he says the things you wish you could.


----------



## georgephillip

"A startling report on the Jewish Telegraphic Agency Feb. 28 tells of a 'Jewish-led militia force' that participated in the Ukrainian revolutioncalled the the 'Blue Helmets of Maidan' even though their helmets are (tellingly) brown, and under the command of a Ukraine-born veteran of the Israel Defense Forces who goes by the nom de guerre 'Delta.' 

"In an interview, Delta boasted how he used combat skills gained in the Shu'alei Shimshon reconnaissance battalion of the IDF's Givati infantry brigade to rise through the ranks of Kiev's street fighters. 

"He now heads a force of 40 men and womenincluding several fellow IDF veteransthat clashed with government troops in the street-fighting that brought down Viktor Yanukovich. 

"Most bizarrely, Delta said he takes orders from activists linked to Svoboda, the ultra-nationalist party that is widely accused of anti-Semitism. 'I dont belong [to Svoboda], but I take orders from their team,' he said. 'They know I'm Israeli, Jewish and an ex-IDF soldier. They call me 'brother.' What they're saying about Svoboda is exaggerated, I know this for a fact.'"

"The strange interview comes just days after one of Ukraine's chief rabbis, Moshe Reuven Asman, urged Jews to leave Kiev following a reported anti-Semitic attack on two orthodox yeshiva students in the city, as reported in the Israeli daily Ma'ariv. 'I told my community to get out of the city and if possible out of the state There are many warnings about planned attacks against Jewish institutions,' Asman said. 'We have been told by the Israeli Embassy to not go outside.' (Algemeiner, Feb. 21)

"Quite predictably, anti-Semitism appears to be infecting both sides in the Ukraine crisis..."

Israeli-trained unit fights for Ukrainian fascists? | New Jewish Resistance


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do and for the reason already stated. He's your kinda guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect a lot of posters on here Say It.......even if I disagee with them......George,Holsten,Marg in particular,YOU actually,but it would be better if you adjusted your myopic position at times.....I never mind a discussion....you may think I'm your enemy but like Holsten and George we present the material facts,true FACTS being the operative word here.
> 
> Remember Say It....YOUR BEST FRIEND,CAN TURN OUT TO BE YOUR WORST ENEMY..and visa-versa..you should concede that G,H and I tell it like it is.Have a great day.
> 
> Viva Palestine...Viva Israel.......Peace and Harmony to all.  steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holsten presents facts?
> His posts are strictly opinion pieces based on his unvarnished hate for Jooos.
> You just "respect" him because he says the things you wish you could.
Click to expand...


Stop being silly.......No One wants to harm Jewish people and stop calling them by the derogatory term of Joooooos....you never see me say it...Say It,you do it to inflame others..steve


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> HaHa it was you that drew in the Israeli connection...I certainly did not.......so which bus took you to Jerusalem from Lodd then???????I reckon you are based in Israel
> 
> Putin is a cunning fox........but it's all bad for the Ukrainians and there will a Russian inspired War,...regrettably as sophisticated arms/weapons  are pouring into the Ukraine by the Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should start from the beginning.  It was your friend George Phillips who brought up this article and who was trying to blame the Jews for what was going on in the Ukraine.  The people who are hurting right now in the Ukraine are the ordinary citizens regardless of their religion.  Maybe you can find some Ukrainians who have settled in your own country and ask them how they feel about the situatiion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he did not,and his tenor has always been factual.Sorry Sal., just because you say and think something.....I doesn't mean its true at all...it's just YOUR OPINION
Click to expand...


Perhaps you need some reading glasses, Stevie.  Just whom do you think started this thread.  Look again.  And he has consistently tried to pull the Jews into being one of the groups who started the trouble in the Ukraine.  If Comrade George could figure out a way, he would drag his scapegoats, the Jews, into every conflict going on in the world today.  By the way, don't you think the author of Comrade George's piece is just stating his opinion or do you think that everything a Leftist Jew says just has to be the truth?


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should start from the beginning.  It was your friend George Phillips who brought up this article and who was trying to blame the Jews for what was going on in the Ukraine.  The people who are hurting right now in the Ukraine are the ordinary citizens regardless of their religion.  Maybe you can find some Ukrainians who have settled in your own country and ask them how they feel about the situatiion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he did not,and his tenor has always been factual.Sorry Sal., just because you say and think something.....I doesn't mean its true at all...it's just YOUR OPINION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need some reading glasses, Stevie.  Just whom do you think started this thread.  Look again.  And he has consistently tried to pull the Jews into being one of the groups who started the trouble in the Ukraine.  If Comrade George could figure out a way, he would drag his scapegoats, the Jews, into every conflict going on in the world today.  By the way, don't you think the author of Comrade George's piece is just stating his opinion or do you think that everything a Leftist Jew says just has to be the truth?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry Sally but I am making no more comment on this thread.....mainly because of the abuse I get....it is totally unfounded......as I have clearly annunciated I want a better life for Palestinians and by virtue Jews themselves.

George,Holsten and others you decry so flippantly are good Guys,that you seem incapable of having a proper discussion with them,is a shame, but all this Tittle,Tattle and half truths(putting it mildly) has no real long term benefit for me.It's just repetion  steve


----------



## georgephillip

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he did not,and his tenor has always been factual.Sorry Sal., just because you say and think something.....I doesn't mean its true at all...it's just YOUR OPINION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need some reading glasses, Stevie.  Just whom do you think started this thread.  Look again.  And he has consistently tried to pull the Jews into being one of the groups who started the trouble in the Ukraine.  If Comrade George could figure out a way, he would drag his scapegoats, the Jews, into every conflict going on in the world today.  By the way, don't you think the author of Comrade George's piece is just stating his opinion or do you think that everything a Leftist Jew says just has to be the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Sally but I am making no more comment on this thread.....mainly because of the abuse I get....it is totally unfounded......as I have clearly annunciated I want a better life for Palestinians and by virtue Jews themselves.
> 
> George,Holsten and others you decry so flippantly are good Guys,that you seem incapable of having a proper discussion with them,is a shame, but all this Tittle,Tattle and half truths(putting it mildly) has no real long term benefit for me.It's just repetion  steve
Click to expand...

*I tried to rep you, Steve, but I've got to "spread some around first."
Thanks for the sanity*

"It might seem strange that Kolomoisky the Jew would support Tyaghnibok the ultra-nationalist. But the main goal of Tyaghnibok is to get Ukrainians and Russians fighting each other. His ultra-nationalism is not anti-semitic."

Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he did not,and his tenor has always been factual.Sorry Sal., just because you say and think something.....I doesn't mean its true at all...it's just YOUR OPINION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need some reading glasses, Stevie.  Just whom do you think started this thread.  Look again.  And he has consistently tried to pull the Jews into being one of the groups who started the trouble in the Ukraine.  If Comrade George could figure out a way, he would drag his scapegoats, the Jews, into every conflict going on in the world today.  By the way, don't you think the author of Comrade George's piece is just stating his opinion or do you think that everything a Leftist Jew says just has to be the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Sally but I am making no more comment on this thread.....mainly because of the abuse I get....it is totally unfounded......as I have clearly annunciated I want a better life for Palestinians and by virtue Jews themselves.
> 
> George,Holsten and others you decry so flippantly are good Guys,that you seem incapable of having a proper discussion with them,is a shame, but all this Tittle,Tattle and half truths(putting it mildly) has no real long term benefit for me.It's just repetion  steve
Click to expand...


Oh, Stevie, I have to laugh at your comments.  You are so obvious.  With all the forums around and all the different threads you can post something on, you seem obsessed with this one thread because your little anti-Semitic friends drag in the Jews.  So tell us, Stevie, are you keeping abreast about what is going on in the rest of the world?  Since you can't seem to get off this particular thread on the Europe forum because your friends have dragged in the Jews, have you anything else to report about what is going on in the other European countries.  Maybe you can tell the readers something that is happening in your own country Australia.  Surely something must be happening there of which the readers are unaware.  By the way, Stevie, is anything stopping your good little friends from talking to some Ukrainians who are living in this country to get their viewpoint on what is happening?  There are Ukrainians in this country who are not only Jewish but Russian Orthodox who can probably give your little friends their own thoughts on what is going on in the Ukraine.


----------



## georgephillip

*One facet of NSA data collection in the US that most citizens are ignorant of relates to corporate espionage.
Ukraine is filled with all the usual suspects:*

"Israeli interests in Ukraine

"The next player in Ukraine is Israel, which is represented in Ukraine by Mossad and practically all of the Israeli intelligence services. 

"Including the Komemiyut management, that's an administration within Mossad, whose business is the physical removal of Mossad's opponents. Komemiyut is Hebrew for 'sovereignty'. 

"This Komemiyut administration, for example, they were the ones who killed the Iranian nuclear scientists. 

"They are very effective, like Mossad generally. Aman is military intelligence service of the Prime Minister. Shabak is the internal security service. Shin Bet, Nativ - they are all present in Ukraine. 

"Israel's current ambassador in Ukraine is Reuven Din El - formerly a Mossad resident in the CIS countries, he was thrown out of Moscow, and then received in Ukraine as ambassador."

Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> *One facet of NSA data collection in the US that most citizens are ignorant of relates to corporate espionage.
> Ukraine is filled with all the usual suspects:*
> 
> "Israeli interests in Ukraine
> 
> "The next player in Ukraine is Israel, which is represented in Ukraine by Mossad and practically all of the Israeli intelligence services.
> 
> "Including the Komemiyut management, that's an administration within Mossad, whose business is the physical removal of Mossad's opponents. Komemiyut is Hebrew for 'sovereignty'.
> 
> "This Komemiyut administration, for example, they were the ones who killed the Iranian nuclear scientists.
> 
> "They are very effective, like Mossad generally. Aman is military intelligence service of the Prime Minister. Shabak is the internal security service. Shin Bet, Nativ - they are all present in Ukraine.
> 
> "Israel's current ambassador in Ukraine is Reuven Din El - formerly a Mossad resident in the CIS countries, he was thrown out of Moscow, and then received in Ukraine as ambassador."
> 
> Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge



Oh look, Comrade George found another site which drags in the Jews.  He doesn't even pay attention to the other Ukrainians or to what Russia is doing.  All he wants to do is drag in the Jews, his favorite scapegoats.  Have you spoken to any Ukrainians and others from the former USSR who are living in the Los Angeles area right now, Comrade George, and ask them what they think about what is going on?  No doubt many of these people have relatives and friends still over there who are keeping them apprised of the situation.  I doubt very much if Comrade George would go to some place where he can meet up with many of these people (like in Plummer Park in West Hollywood) that they would be dragging in the Jews with what is happening in the Ukraine.


----------



## georgephillip

"The main stronghold of U.S. and Israeli intelligence services is a network of offices of the agency 'Jewish Agency', and additional  representative of the Israeli cultural center in Ukraine and Moldova, the American Jewish Distribution Committee 'Joint', largely associated with the United States.

"Rabbis Chabad-Lubavitch, as a rule, members of the Israeli security forces. Israel lobbyists and agents of the Mossad at a high level are oligarchs, big businessmen of Jewish origin and / or religion Igor Kolomoisky and Gennady Bogolyubov, Alexander Feldman, Victor Pinchuk, Vadim Rabinovich, Yevgeny Chervonenko (has access to secret documents of Ukraine), Alexander Levin, folk deputies Alexander Feldman, Edward Hurwitz.

"Most synagogues and centers, projects receive funding from abroad, therefore dependent on foreign centers, primarily the United States and controlled by the US-Israeli special services. 

"It is significant that the North Atlantic Alliance and the 'Mossad' officially assisted Ukraine in ensuring security during Euro 2012."

Mossad took turnover in Ukraine? | Wadeward News


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "The main stronghold of U.S. and Israeli intelligence services is a network of offices of the agency 'Jewish Agency', and additional  representative of the Israeli cultural center in Ukraine and Moldova, the American Jewish Distribution Committee 'Joint', largely associated with the United States.
> 
> "Rabbis Chabad-Lubavitch, as a rule, members of the Israeli security forces. Israel lobbyists and agents of the Mossad at a high level are oligarchs, big businessmen of Jewish origin and / or religion Igor Kolomoisky and Gennady Bogolyubov, Alexander Feldman, Victor Pinchuk, Vadim Rabinovich, Yevgeny Chervonenko (has access to secret documents of Ukraine), Alexander Levin, folk deputies Alexander Feldman, Edward Hurwitz.
> 
> "Most synagogues and centers, projects receive funding from abroad, therefore dependent on foreign centers, primarily the United States and controlled by the US-Israeli special services.
> 
> "It is significant that the North Atlantic Alliance and the 'Mossad' officially assisted Ukraine in ensuring security during Euro 2012."
> 
> Mossad took turnover in Ukraine? | Wadeward News



Strange how Comrade George always seems to find articles that drag in the Jews, but he never shows us articles from actual newspapes where there are reporters on the ground  who see what is happening.  Evidently, Comrade George is obsessed with dragging in his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and could care less how the ordinary Ukarainian citizens is suffering right now from what is going on.  He is very lucky to be able to sit safe in his little one-room apartment while those unfortunate Ukrainians have to worry about their future while suffering in the meanwhile.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need some reading glasses, Stevie.  Just whom do you think started this thread.  Look again.  And he has consistently tried to pull the Jews into being one of the groups who started the trouble in the Ukraine.  If Comrade George could figure out a way, he would drag his scapegoats, the Jews, into every conflict going on in the world today.  By the way, don't you think the author of Comrade George's piece is just stating his opinion or do you think that everything a Leftist Jew says just has to be the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Sally but I am making no more comment on this thread.....mainly because of the abuse I get....it is totally unfounded......as I have clearly annunciated I want a better life for Palestinians and by virtue Jews themselves.
> 
> George,Holsten and others you decry so flippantly are good Guys,that you seem incapable of having a proper discussion with them,is a shame, but all this Tittle,Tattle and half truths(putting it mildly) has no real long term benefit for me.It's just repetion  steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Stevie, I have to laugh at your comments.  You are so obvious.  With all the forums around and all the different threads you can post something on, you seem obsessed with this one thread because your little anti-Semitic friends drag in the Jews.  So tell us, Stevie, are you keeping abreast about what is going on in the rest of the world?  Since you can't seem to get off this particular thread on the Europe forum because your friends have dragged in the Jews, have you anything else to report about what is going on in the other European countries.  Maybe you can tell the readers something that is happening in your own country Australia.  Surely something must be happening there of which the readers are unaware.  By the way, Stevie, is anything stopping your good little friends from talking to some Ukrainians who are living in this country to get their viewpoint on what is happening?  There are Ukrainians in this country who are not only Jewish but Russian Orthodox who can probably give your little friends their own thoughts on what is going on in the Ukraine.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Sally but I am making no more comment on this thread.....mainly because of the abuse I get....it is totally unfounded......as I have clearly annunciated I want a better life for Palestinians and by virtue Jews themselves.
> 
> George,Holsten and others you decry so flippantly are good Guys,that you seem incapable of having a proper discussion with them,is a shame, but all this Tittle,Tattle and half truths(putting it mildly) has no real long term benefit for me.It's just repetion  steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Stevie, I have to laugh at your comments.  You are so obvious.  With all the forums around and all the different threads you can post something on, you seem obsessed with this one thread because your little anti-Semitic friends drag in the Jews.  So tell us, Stevie, are you keeping abreast about what is going on in the rest of the world?  Since you can't seem to get off this particular thread on the Europe forum because your friends have dragged in the Jews, have you anything else to report about what is going on in the other European countries.  Maybe you can tell the readers something that is happening in your own country Australia.  Surely something must be happening there of which the readers are unaware.  By the way, Stevie, is anything stopping your good little friends from talking to some Ukrainians who are living in this country to get their viewpoint on what is happening?  There are Ukrainians in this country who are not only Jewish but Russian Orthodox who can probably give your little friends their own thoughts on what is going on in the Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


HAve you ever thought, Stevie, that you are the one who is cuckoo?  You and your friends have no interest in what the people of the Ukraine are suffering, nor do you care about the suffering of other people around the world.  You, like your friends, seem obsessed with the Jews and nothing else, and most of the readers are smart enough to figure out why no matter how much you deny it.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *One facet of NSA data collection in the US that most citizens are ignorant of relates to corporate espionage.
> Ukraine is filled with all the usual suspects:*
> 
> "Israeli interests in Ukraine
> 
> "The next player in Ukraine is Israel, which is represented in Ukraine by Mossad and practically all of the Israeli intelligence services.
> 
> "Including the Komemiyut management, that's an administration within Mossad, whose business is the physical removal of Mossad's opponents. Komemiyut is Hebrew for 'sovereignty'.
> 
> "This Komemiyut administration, for example, they were the ones who killed the Iranian nuclear scientists.
> 
> "They are very effective, like Mossad generally. Aman is military intelligence service of the Prime Minister. Shabak is the internal security service. Shin Bet, Nativ - they are all present in Ukraine.
> 
> "Israel's current ambassador in Ukraine is Reuven Din El - formerly a Mossad resident in the CIS countries, he was thrown out of Moscow, and then received in Ukraine as ambassador."
> 
> Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, Comrade George found another site which drags in the Jews.  He doesn't even pay attention to the other Ukrainians or to what Russia is doing.  All he wants to do is drag in the Jews, his favorite scapegoats.  Have you spoken to any Ukrainians and others from the former USSR who are living in the Los Angeles area right now, Comrade George, and ask them what they think about what is going on?  No doubt many of these people have relatives and friends still over there who are keeping them apprised of the situation.  I doubt very much if Comrade George would go to some place where he can meet up with many of these people (like in Plummer Park in West Hollywood) that they would be dragging in the Jews with what is happening in the Ukraine.
Click to expand...

*Here's why so many Ukrainians are suffering today, not that ha$bara Sally cares:*

"It's very interesting to examine the growth of the billionaire class. In 2010 the number of billionaires in Ukraine was 8. By only 2011 there were 21."

Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *One facet of NSA data collection in the US that most citizens are ignorant of relates to corporate espionage.
> Ukraine is filled with all the usual suspects:*
> 
> "Israeli interests in Ukraine
> 
> "The next player in Ukraine is Israel, which is represented in Ukraine by Mossad and practically all of the Israeli intelligence services.
> 
> "Including the Komemiyut management, that's an administration within Mossad, whose business is the physical removal of Mossad's opponents. Komemiyut is Hebrew for 'sovereignty'.
> 
> "This Komemiyut administration, for example, they were the ones who killed the Iranian nuclear scientists.
> 
> "They are very effective, like Mossad generally. Aman is military intelligence service of the Prime Minister. Shabak is the internal security service. Shin Bet, Nativ - they are all present in Ukraine.
> 
> "Israel's current ambassador in Ukraine is Reuven Din El - formerly a Mossad resident in the CIS countries, he was thrown out of Moscow, and then received in Ukraine as ambassador."
> 
> Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, Comrade George found another site which drags in the Jews.  He doesn't even pay attention to the other Ukrainians or to what Russia is doing.  All he wants to do is drag in the Jews, his favorite scapegoats.  Have you spoken to any Ukrainians and others from the former USSR who are living in the Los Angeles area right now, Comrade George, and ask them what they think about what is going on?  No doubt many of these people have relatives and friends still over there who are keeping them apprised of the situation.  I doubt very much if Comrade George would go to some place where he can meet up with many of these people (like in Plummer Park in West Hollywood) that they would be dragging in the Jews with what is happening in the Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here's why so many Ukrainians are suffering today, not that ha$bara Sally cares:*
> 
> "It's very interesting to examine the growth of the billionaire class. In 2010 the number of billionaires in Ukraine was 8. By only 2011 there were 21."
> 
> Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge
Click to expand...


We know you are short of money, Comrade George, but you don't have to advertise it with the dollar signs.  Meanwhile, why not tell the readers why you have no interest in what is going on elsewhere.  It appears that you only perk up when you can drag your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into something.  By the way, how many times are you going to spam that site?  You must think that hundreds and hundreds of new readers come to this forum every day of the week so you have to spam your sites over and over.  My goodness, whatever would you do if you were only allowed to post a site a single time?  You probably would go bonkers.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, Comrade George found another site which drags in the Jews.  He doesn't even pay attention to the other Ukrainians or to what Russia is doing.  All he wants to do is drag in the Jews, his favorite scapegoats.  Have you spoken to any Ukrainians and others from the former USSR who are living in the Los Angeles area right now, Comrade George, and ask them what they think about what is going on?  No doubt many of these people have relatives and friends still over there who are keeping them apprised of the situation.  I doubt very much if Comrade George would go to some place where he can meet up with many of these people (like in Plummer Park in West Hollywood) that they would be dragging in the Jews with what is happening in the Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's why so many Ukrainians are suffering today, not that ha$bara Sally cares:*
> 
> "It's very interesting to examine the growth of the billionaire class. In 2010 the number of billionaires in Ukraine was 8. By only 2011 there were 21."
> 
> Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know you are short of money, Comrade George, but you don't have to advertise it with the dollar signs.  Meanwhile, why not tell the readers why you have no interest in what is going on elsewhere.  It appears that you only perk up when you can drag your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into something.  By the way, how many times are you going to spam that site?  You must think that hundreds and hundreds of new readers come to this forum every day of the week so you have to spam your sites over and over.  My goodness, whatever would you do if you were only allowed to post a site a single time?  You probably would go bonkers.
Click to expand...

*One thing every reader knows by now is how incapable Ha$bara $ally is when it comes to refuting claims $he disagree$ with.

Try this one, $al, it's a real $low pitch $oft ball*

"The next corporate group is Privat. 

"This is the most interesting one. 

"It's the group of Ihor Kolomoisky. Kolomoisky's worth is 3 billion dollars. His partner is Gennady Bogolubov. Kolomoisky is a very interesting figure. Not only because he called our president a schizophrenic. 

"He is the engine behind what is currently happening in Ukraine.

"Born in 1963. Jewish. He very actively supports the Hasidic group Chabad, which is not a sect, it's a movement. 

"He's the main sponsor of the Dnepropetrovsk Jewish community. An old friend of Berezovsky. 

"He owns about 200 companies, controls 40% of Ukrnafta, the media..."

"It might seem strange that Kolomoisky the Jew would support Tyaghnibok the ultra-nationalist. But the main goal of Tyaghnibok is to get Ukrainians and Russians fighting each other. His ultra-nationalism is not anti-semitic."

*Why would a rich Jew support neo-Nazis, $al?*

Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's why so many Ukrainians are suffering today, not that ha$bara Sally cares:*
> 
> "It's very interesting to examine the growth of the billionaire class. In 2010 the number of billionaires in Ukraine was 8. By only 2011 there were 21."
> 
> Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know you are short of money, Comrade George, but you don't have to advertise it with the dollar signs.  Meanwhile, why not tell the readers why you have no interest in what is going on elsewhere.  It appears that you only perk up when you can drag your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into something.  By the way, how many times are you going to spam that site?  You must think that hundreds and hundreds of new readers come to this forum every day of the week so you have to spam your sites over and over.  My goodness, whatever would you do if you were only allowed to post a site a single time?  You probably would go bonkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *One thing every reader knows by now is how incapable Ha$bara $ally is when it comes to refuting claims $he disagree$ with.
> 
> Try this one, $al, it's a real $low pitch $oft ball*
> 
> "The next corporate group is Privat.
> 
> "This is the most interesting one.
> 
> "It's the group of Ihor Kolomoisky. Kolomoisky's worth is 3 billion dollars. His partner is Gennady Bogolubov. Kolomoisky is a very interesting figure. Not only because he called our president a schizophrenic.
> 
> "He is the engine behind what is currently happening in Ukraine.
> 
> "Born in 1963. Jewish. He very actively supports the Hasidic group Chabad, which is not a sect, it's a movement.
> 
> "He's the main sponsor of the Dnepropetrovsk Jewish community. An old friend of Berezovsky.
> 
> "He owns about 200 companies, controls 40% of Ukrnafta, the media..."
> 
> "It might seem strange that Kolomoisky the Jew would support Tyaghnibok the ultra-nationalist. But the main goal of Tyaghnibok is to get Ukrainians and Russians fighting each other. His ultra-nationalism is not anti-semitic."
> 
> *Why would a rich Jew support neo-Nazis, $al?*
> 
> Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge
Click to expand...


Comrade George, do you really have to show the readers how desperate you are for money, and you need a scapegoat for the position you find yourself in life?  Don't you think the readers are smart enough to realize that you have actually very little interest in what is happening in the world unless you can drag in your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Meanwhile, Comrade George, how about some news from the rest of  Europe since you can't seem to move from the Europe forum.  Surely you must have found some other interesting news coming out of Europe.  Why not fake it that you are actualy interested in what is happening elsewhere when it doesn't pertain to your scapegoats, the Jews?


----------



## MHunterB

Yanno, Georgie's l'il "Cypriot" news site doesn't do a very good job of translating their anti-Israel, anti-Jewish, anti-Western babble from the Turkish original into English.

While it purports to be a 'news site' - it's  more of a blog with no identification as to who that 'news staff' actually are, and what qualifications they possess. 

Just another anonymous webstain by Russki ass-lickers, is all.......  Georgie just loves that Soviet shit.


----------



## MHunterB

Sheesh, 'Tyler Durden' - !!!!  And another 'valued contributor' calls itself 'George Washington'!!!  

Now THAT strongly suggests well-educated professionals right there, doesn't it?

Why is there even a single 'School of Journalism' then?   Let's just believe whatever some anonymous git posts online........


----------



## georgephillip

MHunterB said:


> Sheesh, 'Tyler Durden' - !!!!  And another 'valued contributor' calls itself 'George Washington'!!!
> 
> Now THAT strongly suggests well-educated professionals right there, doesn't it?
> 
> Why is there even a single 'School of Journalism' then?   Let's just believe whatever some anonymous git posts online........


Marg is a true Nimrod

Don't forget to swallow and say "thanks."


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, 'Tyler Durden' - !!!!  And another 'valued contributor' calls itself 'George Washington'!!!
> 
> Now THAT strongly suggests well-educated professionals right there, doesn't it?
> 
> Why is there even a single 'School of Journalism' then?   Let's just believe whatever some anonymous git posts online........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marg is a true Nimrod
> 
> Don't forget to swallow and say "thanks."
Click to expand...


She is right, Comrade George.  You seem to go to the bowels of the Internet to find something to drag in yourfavorite scapegoats, the Jews, into your posts.  Apparently you prefer this to the news given by actual reporters on the ground telling what is happening.  One would think that Comrade George wants everyone reading this forum to think that the only thing happening in the world of today is happening in the Ukraine.  We all know that there are things happening all over the world which affect many different people.  However, since this is the Europe forum, I wonder why Comrade George is not interested in what is happening in other parts of Europe, such as:

After painful cuts, Portugal set to exit Eurozone bailout

http://www.latimes.com/world/europe/la-fg-portugal-exit-eurozone-bailout-2014051

Greek land mine scandal sparks far-reaching investigation

Greek land mine scandal sparks far-reaching investigation*-*Los Angeles Times

Resentment is growing within the EU ranks

Resentment is growing within the EU ranks*-*Los Angeles Times


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, 'Tyler Durden' - !!!!  And another 'valued contributor' calls itself 'George Washington'!!!
> 
> Now THAT strongly suggests well-educated professionals right there, doesn't it?
> 
> Why is there even a single 'School of Journalism' then?   Let's just believe whatever some anonymous git posts online........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marg is a true Nimrod
> 
> Don't forget to swallow and say "thanks."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is right, Comrade George.  You seem to go to the bowels of the Internet to find something to drag in yourfavorite scapegoats, the Jews, into your posts.  Apparently you prefer this to the news given by actual reporters on the ground telling what is happening.  One would think that Comrade George wants everyone reading this forum to think that the only thing happening in the world of today is happening in the Ukraine.  We all know that there are things happening all over the world which affect many different people.  However, since this is the Europe forum, I wonder why Comrade George is not interested in what is happening in other parts of Europe, such as:
> 
> After painful cuts, Portugal set to exit Eurozone bailout
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/world/europe/la-fg-portugal-exit-eurozone-bailout-2014051
> 
> Greek land mine scandal sparks far-reaching investigation
> 
> Greek land mine scandal sparks far-reaching investigation*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Resentment is growing within the EU ranks
> 
> Resentment is growing within the EU ranks*-*Los Angeles Times
Click to expand...

Why do you seldom, if ever, comment on the subject of the thread you are attempting to post on? Are you paid by the deflection?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marg is a true Nimrod
> 
> Don't forget to swallow and say "thanks."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is right, Comrade George.  You seem to go to the bowels of the Internet to find something to drag in yourfavorite scapegoats, the Jews, into your posts.  Apparently you prefer this to the news given by actual reporters on the ground telling what is happening.  One would think that Comrade George wants everyone reading this forum to think that the only thing happening in the world of today is happening in the Ukraine.  We all know that there are things happening all over the world which affect many different people.  However, since this is the Europe forum, I wonder why Comrade George is not interested in what is happening in other parts of Europe, such as:
> 
> After painful cuts, Portugal set to exit Eurozone bailout
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/world/europe/la-fg-portugal-exit-eurozone-bailout-2014051
> 
> Greek land mine scandal sparks far-reaching investigation
> 
> Greek land mine scandal sparks far-reaching investigation*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Resentment is growing within the EU ranks
> 
> Resentment is growing within the EU ranks*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you seldom, if ever, comment on the subject of the thread you are attempting to post on? Are you paid by the deflection?
Click to expand...


Comrade George, do you really think I waste my time reading the stuff you dig up from the bowels of the Internet just so you can post something negative about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews?  You bringing up money again, Comrade George?  If you are short, I suggest a part-time job at WalMart or Target.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is right, Comrade George.  You seem to go to the bowels of the Internet to find something to drag in yourfavorite scapegoats, the Jews, into your posts.  Apparently you prefer this to the news given by actual reporters on the ground telling what is happening.  One would think that Comrade George wants everyone reading this forum to think that the only thing happening in the world of today is happening in the Ukraine.  We all know that there are things happening all over the world which affect many different people.  However, since this is the Europe forum, I wonder why Comrade George is not interested in what is happening in other parts of Europe, such as:
> 
> After painful cuts, Portugal set to exit Eurozone bailout
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/world/europe/la-fg-portugal-exit-eurozone-bailout-2014051
> 
> Greek land mine scandal sparks far-reaching investigation
> 
> Greek land mine scandal sparks far-reaching investigation*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Resentment is growing within the EU ranks
> 
> Resentment is growing within the EU ranks*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you seldom, if ever, comment on the subject of the thread you are attempting to post on? Are you paid by the deflection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comrade George, do you really think I waste my time reading the stuff you dig up from the bowels of the Internet just so you can post something negative about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews?  You bringing up money again, Comrade George?  If you are short, I suggest a part-time job at WalMart or Target.
Click to expand...

I'm not compensated in any material sense for my contributions on USMB.
Are you?


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Stevie, I have to laugh at your comments.  You are so obvious.  With all the forums around and all the different threads you can post something on, you seem obsessed with this one thread because your little anti-Semitic friends drag in the Jews.  So tell us, Stevie, are you keeping abreast about what is going on in the rest of the world?  Since you can't seem to get off this particular thread on the Europe forum because your friends have dragged in the Jews, have you anything else to report about what is going on in the other European countries.  Maybe you can tell the readers something that is happening in your own country Australia.  Surely something must be happening there of which the readers are unaware.  By the way, Stevie, is anything stopping your good little friends from talking to some Ukrainians who are living in this country to get their viewpoint on what is happening?  There are Ukrainians in this country who are not only Jewish but Russian Orthodox who can probably give your little friends their own thoughts on what is going on in the Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAve you ever thought, Stevie, that you are the one who is cuckoo?  You and your friends have no interest in what the people of the Ukraine are suffering, nor do you care about the suffering of other people around the world.  You, like your friends, seem obsessed with the Jews and nothing else, and most of the readers are smart enough to figure out why no matter how much you deny it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAve you ever thought, Stevie, that you are the one who is cuckoo?  You and your friends have no interest in what the people of the Ukraine are suffering, nor do you care about the suffering of other people around the world.  You, like your friends, seem obsessed with the Jews and nothing else, and most of the readers are smart enough to figure out why no matter how much you deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Why, Stevei, you can post a whole line of cuckoos all across the page if that what floats your boat as a person who is non compus mentis.  Meanwhile, all you are showing the readers is that birds of a feather really  stick together.  Now, how about some news from you about what is going on in Europe since you can't seem to get off the Europe forum?  Surely even the Australian newspapers must print some stories about what is going on in the different European countries.  Any new in your newspaper about Great Britain?  Germany?  Italy?  I don't think your newspapers are only publishing articles about the Ukraine.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAve you ever thought, Stevie, that you are the one who is cuckoo?  You and your friends have no interest in what the people of the Ukraine are suffering, nor do you care about the suffering of other people around the world.  You, like your friends, seem obsessed with the Jews and nothing else, and most of the readers are smart enough to figure out why no matter how much you deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, Stevei, you can post a whole line of cuckoos all across the page if that what floats your boat as a person who is non compus mentis.  Meanwhile, all you are showing the readers is that birds of a feather really  stick together.  Now, how about some news from you about what is going on in Europe since you can't seem to get off the Europe forum?  Surely even the Australian newspapers must print some stories about what is going on in the different European countries.  Any new in your newspaper about Great Britain?  Germany?  Italy?  I don't think your newspapers are only publishing articles about the Ukraine.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Stevei, you can post a whole line of cuckoos all across the page if that what floats your boat as a person who is non compus mentis.  Meanwhile, all you are showing the readers is that birds of a feather really  stick together.  Now, how about some news from you about what is going on in Europe since you can't seem to get off the Europe forum?  Surely even the Australian newspapers must print some stories about what is going on in the different European countries.  Any new in your newspaper about Great Britain?  Germany?  Italy?  I don't think your newspapers are only publishing articles about the Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm laughing back at you, Stevie. although I realize it is not nice to laugh at mentally ill people..  Looks like the mental institutions in Australia don't let the patients read any newspapers.  After all, with all that is happening all around the world, one would have thought you had something to say about what is happening at least in other European countries since you can't seem to get off the Europe forum.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Stevei, you can post a whole line of cuckoos all across the page if that what floats your boat as a person who is non compus mentis.  Meanwhile, all you are showing the readers is that birds of a feather really  stick together.  Now, how about some news from you about what is going on in Europe since you can't seem to get off the Europe forum?  Surely even the Australian newspapers must print some stories about what is going on in the different European countries.  Any new in your newspaper about Great Britain?  Germany?  Italy?  I don't think your newspapers are only publishing articles about the Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing back at you, Stevie. although I realize it is not nice to laugh at mentally ill people..  Looks like the mental institutions in Australia don't let the patients read any newspapers.  After all, with all that is happening all around the world, one would have thought you had something to say about what is happening at least in other European countries since you can't seem to get off the Europe forum.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing back at you, Stevie. although I realize it is not nice to laugh at mentally ill people..  Looks like the mental institutions in Australia don't let the patients read any newspapers.  After all, with all that is happening all around the world, one would have thought you had something to say about what is happening at least in other European countries since you can't seem to get off the Europe forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Better be nice, Steve. Sally's right.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing back at you, Stevie. although I realize it is not nice to laugh at mentally ill people..  Looks like the mental institutions in Australia don't let the patients read any newspapers.  After all, with all that is happening all around the world, one would have thought you had something to say about what is happening at least in other European countries since you can't seem to get off the Europe forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better be nice, Steve. Sally's right.
Click to expand...


Hoss Hi, and Gooday.....the day Sally is right.......there will be a BLUE MOON.....steve


----------



## theliq

Abc.........see it's easy for me...[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNIM9osoq0k"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNIM9osoq0k[/ame]








Ha,Ha,Ha.........LOL......Mugs, I WIN AGAIN...... theliq


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Abc.........see it's easy for me...YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,Ha,Ha.........LOL......Mugs, I WIN AGAIN...... theliq



Can you all imagine Stevie's maniacal laugh in the nut house?  Meanwhile, I clicked on your site, Stevei, and it said "Video Not Available."  Now for some news from Europe, of which Stevie and his little birdies of the same feather don't seem interested unless the Jews can be dragged into the story.

ECB Plans Negative Rate on Bank Deposits - SPIEGEL ONLINE

An Inside Look at the European Commission - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing back at you, Stevie. although I realize it is not nice to laugh at mentally ill people..  Looks like the mental institutions in Australia don't let the patients read any newspapers.  After all, with all that is happening all around the world, one would have thought you had something to say about what is happening at least in other European countries since you can't seem to get off the Europe forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better be nice, Steve. Sally's right.
Click to expand...


Stevie is like a child with his crayon box.  Maybe that is why he probably resides in some mental institution in Australia.  As you can see, instead of a crayon box, he is busy instead pulling up his little cuckoo and other signs as if that makes him look like a genius instead of the crackpot he really is..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better be nice, Steve. Sally's right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hoss Hi, and Gooday.....the day Sally is right.......there will be a BLUE MOON.....steve
Click to expand...


How about red?  To match your mood.  Just had one and there's another one on the way!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing back at you, Stevie. although I realize it is not nice to laugh at mentally ill people..  Looks like the mental institutions in Australia don't let the patients read any newspapers.  After all, with all that is happening all around the world, one would have thought you had something to say about what is happening at least in other European countries since you can't seem to get off the Europe forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That didn't take long.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

theliq said:


> Abc.........see it's easy for me...YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,Ha,Ha.........LOL......Mugs, I WIN AGAIN...... theliq



What do you see when you click that video link, Liq?


----------



## theliq

Jeremiah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abc.........see it's easy for me...YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,Ha,Ha.........LOL......Mugs, I WIN AGAIN...... theliq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you see when you click that video link, Liq?
Click to expand...


Like Sally.......NOTHING AT ALL......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDIX_ZW5OgA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDIX_ZW5OgA[/ame]

Still NOTHING but then there wouldn't be would there....as she doesn't exist to Me anymore as I don't speak to the Loser and Bore anymore but Thanks for the enquiry


----------



## georgephillip

"My findings: there may have been a certain Mossad involvement in the beginning. 

"Oligarch Kolomoysky, who had been installed by Kiev junta as governor of Dnepropetrovsk and who brutally suppressed the peoples uprising there with the help of his private army consisting of WESTERN mercenaries, is a citizen of Israel and purported to be a Mossad agent. 

"Same is true for several of the Kolomoyskys cronies, equally unsavory characters. 

"Oligarch Poroshenko, the front-runner of the fake presidential race in ukraine and US/EU darling for the next prez of ukraine, is in fact, per many reports, Jewish, although he is hiding behind a typically Ukrainian name (his real name is Jewish-sounding, however I cannot give it at this time). 

"The infamous Yulia Tymoshenko (real name Kapitelman) is in fact Jewish, too.

"The sheer number of Jewish oligarchs who financed and executed the Kiev coup and their purported connection to Israel gave people the reason to talk about Israel and Mossad involvement. 

"I would not trust Bibi Netanyahu (Israel PM) for a moment. 

"He is a neocon and warmonger bar none. 

"I would not rule out that certain neocon/zionist circles and Mossad were, and are, involved on some level."

https://jhaines6.wordpress.com/2014/05/09/lada-ray-is-there-israel-and-mossad-involvement-in-ukraine-may-8-2014/


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> "My findings: there may have been a certain Mossad involvement in the beginning.
> 
> "Oligarch Kolomoysky, who had been installed by Kiev junta as governor of Dnepropetrovsk and who brutally suppressed the peoples uprising there with the help of his private army consisting of WESTERN mercenaries, is a citizen of Israel and purported to be a Mossad agent.
> 
> "Same is true for several of the Kolomoyskys cronies, equally unsavory characters.
> 
> "Oligarch Poroshenko, the front-runner of the fake presidential race in ukraine and US/EU darling for the next prez of ukraine, is in fact, per many reports, Jewish, although he is hiding behind a typically Ukrainian name (his real name is Jewish-sounding, however I cannot give it at this time).
> 
> "The infamous Yulia Tymoshenko (real name Kapitelman) is in fact Jewish, too.
> 
> "The sheer number of Jewish oligarchs who financed and executed the Kiev coup and their purported connection to Israel gave people the reason to talk about Israel and Mossad involvement.
> 
> "I would not trust Bibi Netanyahu (Israel PM) for a moment.
> 
> "He is a neocon and warmonger bar none.
> 
> "I would not rule out that certain neocon/zionist circles and Mossad were, and are, involved on some level."
> 
> https://jhaines6.wordpress.com/2014/05/09/lada-ray-is-there-israel-and-mossad-involvement-in-ukraine-may-8-2014/



Thanks steve


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> "My findings: there may have been a certain Mossad involvement in the beginning.
> 
> "Oligarch Kolomoysky, who had been installed by Kiev junta as governor of Dnepropetrovsk and who brutally suppressed the peoples uprising there with the help of his private army consisting of WESTERN mercenaries, is a citizen of Israel and purported to be a Mossad agent.
> 
> "Same is true for several of the Kolomoyskys cronies, equally unsavory characters.
> 
> "Oligarch Poroshenko, the front-runner of the fake presidential race in ukraine and US/EU darling for the next prez of ukraine, is in fact, per many reports, Jewish, although he is hiding behind a typically Ukrainian name (his real name is Jewish-sounding, however I cannot give it at this time).
> 
> "The infamous Yulia Tymoshenko (real name Kapitelman) is in fact Jewish, too.
> 
> "The sheer number of Jewish oligarchs who financed and executed the Kiev coup and their purported connection to Israel gave people the reason to talk about Israel and Mossad involvement.
> 
> "I would not trust Bibi Netanyahu (Israel PM) for a moment.
> 
> "He is a neocon and warmonger bar none.
> 
> "I would not rule out that certain neocon/zionist circles and Mossad were, and are, involved on some level."
> 
> https://jhaines6.wordpress.com/2014/05/09/lada-ray-is-there-israel-and-mossad-involvement-in-ukraine-may-8-2014/



Lets go back a little George to see what really transpired in the Ukraine.

Firstly the Ukraine is besieged by the Zionist Jewish lobby and the Mossad.

Over 104,000 Jews live in the Ukraine and have incestuous links to both the Zionists and Mossad in Israel......this has been a well known FACT for years.

Some of the Jewish Oligarchs......Pyotr Poroshenko Billionaire
                                               Viktor Pinchuk Billionaire
                                               Ihor Kolomoiskyi Billionaire
                                               Julia Timoshenko Billionaire ex Prime Minister

Ukraine-Yushchenko reveals Why Israel Backed Him


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "My findings: there may have been a certain Mossad involvement in the beginning.
> 
> "Oligarch Kolomoysky, who had been installed by Kiev junta as governor of Dnepropetrovsk and who brutally suppressed the peoples uprising there with the help of his private army consisting of WESTERN mercenaries, is a citizen of Israel and purported to be a Mossad agent.
> 
> "Same is true for several of the Kolomoyskys cronies, equally unsavory characters.
> 
> "Oligarch Poroshenko, the front-runner of the fake presidential race in ukraine and US/EU darling for the next prez of ukraine, is in fact, per many reports, Jewish, although he is hiding behind a typically Ukrainian name (his real name is Jewish-sounding, however I cannot give it at this time).
> 
> "The infamous Yulia Tymoshenko (real name Kapitelman) is in fact Jewish, too.
> 
> "The sheer number of Jewish oligarchs who financed and executed the Kiev coup and their purported connection to Israel gave people the reason to talk about Israel and Mossad involvement.
> 
> "I would not trust Bibi Netanyahu (Israel PM) for a moment.
> 
> "He is a neocon and warmonger bar none.
> 
> "I would not rule out that certain neocon/zionist circles and Mossad were, and are, involved on some level."
> 
> https://jhaines6.wordpress.com/2014/05/09/lada-ray-is-there-israel-and-mossad-involvement-in-ukraine-may-8-2014/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets go back a little George to see what really transpired in the Ukraine.
> 
> Firstly the Ukraine is besieged by the Zionist Jewish lobby and the Mossad.
> 
> Over 104,000 Jews live in the Ukraine and have incestuous links to both the Zionists and Mossad in Israel......this has been a well known FACT for years.
Click to expand...


Woo. You've gone full blown Holston. Smooth move dude. Wanna tell me again that you're not a Nazi?


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "My findings: there may have been a certain Mossad involvement in the beginning.
> 
> "Oligarch Kolomoysky, who had been installed by Kiev junta as governor of Dnepropetrovsk and who brutally suppressed the peoples uprising there with the help of his private army consisting of WESTERN mercenaries, is a citizen of Israel and purported to be a Mossad agent.
> 
> "Same is true for several of the Kolomoyskys cronies, equally unsavory characters.
> 
> "Oligarch Poroshenko, the front-runner of the fake presidential race in ukraine and US/EU darling for the next prez of ukraine, is in fact, per many reports, Jewish, although he is hiding behind a typically Ukrainian name (his real name is Jewish-sounding, however I cannot give it at this time).
> 
> "The infamous Yulia Tymoshenko (real name Kapitelman) is in fact Jewish, too.
> 
> "The sheer number of Jewish oligarchs who financed and executed the Kiev coup and their purported connection to Israel gave people the reason to talk about Israel and Mossad involvement.
> 
> "I would not trust Bibi Netanyahu (Israel PM) for a moment.
> 
> "He is a neocon and warmonger bar none.
> 
> "I would not rule out that certain neocon/zionist circles and Mossad were, and are, involved on some level."
> 
> https://jhaines6.wordpress.com/2014/05/09/lada-ray-is-there-israel-and-mossad-involvement-in-ukraine-may-8-2014/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets go back a little George to see what really transpired in the Ukraine.
> 
> Firstly the Ukraine is besieged by the Zionist Jewish lobby and the Mossad.
> 
> Over 104,000 Jews live in the Ukraine and have incestuous links to both the Zionists and Mossad in Israel......this has been a well known FACT for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woo. You've gone full blown Holston. Smooth move dude. Wanna tell me again that you're not a Nazi?
Click to expand...


Shit SAYIT.....I haven't even started my prose yet as I had a meeting but I will soon


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> "My findings: there may have been a certain Mossad involvement in the beginning.
> 
> "Oligarch Kolomoysky, who had been installed by Kiev junta as governor of Dnepropetrovsk and who brutally suppressed the people&#8217;s uprising there with the help of his private army consisting of WESTERN mercenaries, is a citizen of Israel and purported to be a Mossad agent.
> 
> "Same is true for several of the Kolomoysky&#8217;s cronies, equally unsavory characters.
> 
> "Oligarch Poroshenko, the front-runner of the fake presidential race in ukraine and US/EU darling for the next prez of ukraine, is in fact, per many reports, Jewish, although he is hiding behind a typically Ukrainian name (his real name is Jewish-sounding, however I cannot give it at this time).
> 
> "The infamous Yulia Tymoshenko (real name Kapitelman) is in fact Jewish, too.
> 
> "The sheer number of Jewish oligarchs who financed and executed the Kiev coup and their purported connection to Israel gave people the reason to talk about Israel and Mossad involvement.
> 
> "I would not trust Bibi Netanyahu (Israel PM) for a moment.
> 
> "He is a neocon and warmonger bar none.
> 
> "I would not rule out that certain neocon/zionist circles and Mossad were, and are, involved on some level."
> 
> https://jhaines6.wordpress.com/2014/05/09/lada-ray-is-there-israel-and-mossad-involvement-in-ukraine-may-8-2014/


.


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets go back a little George to see what really transpired in the Ukraine.
> 
> Firstly the Ukraine is besieged by the Zionist Jewish lobby and the Mossad.
> 
> Over 104,000 Jews live in the Ukraine and have incestuous links to both the Zionists and Mossad in Israel......this has been a well known FACT for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo. You've gone full blown Holston. Smooth move dude. Wanna tell me again that you're not a Nazi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shit SAYIT.....I haven't even started my prose yet as I had a meeting but I will soon
Click to expand...


You haven't started your prose yet?


----------



## georgephillip

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "My findings: there may have been a certain Mossad involvement in the beginning.
> 
> "Oligarch Kolomoysky, who had been installed by Kiev junta as governor of Dnepropetrovsk and who brutally suppressed the peoples uprising there with the help of his private army consisting of WESTERN mercenaries, is a citizen of Israel and purported to be a Mossad agent.
> 
> "Same is true for several of the Kolomoyskys cronies, equally unsavory characters.
> 
> "Oligarch Poroshenko, the front-runner of the fake presidential race in ukraine and US/EU darling for the next prez of ukraine, is in fact, per many reports, Jewish, although he is hiding behind a typically Ukrainian name (his real name is Jewish-sounding, however I cannot give it at this time).
> 
> "The infamous Yulia Tymoshenko (real name Kapitelman) is in fact Jewish, too.
> 
> "The sheer number of Jewish oligarchs who financed and executed the Kiev coup and their purported connection to Israel gave people the reason to talk about Israel and Mossad involvement.
> 
> "I would not trust Bibi Netanyahu (Israel PM) for a moment.
> 
> "He is a neocon and warmonger bar none.
> 
> "I would not rule out that certain neocon/zionist circles and Mossad were, and are, involved on some level."
> 
> https://jhaines6.wordpress.com/2014/05/09/lada-ray-is-there-israel-and-mossad-involvement-in-ukraine-may-8-2014/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets go back a little George to see what really transpired in the Ukraine.
> 
> Firstly the Ukraine is besieged by the Zionist Jewish lobby and the Mossad.
> 
> Over 104,000 Jews live in the Ukraine and have incestuous links to both the Zionists and Mossad in Israel......this has been a well known FACT for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woo. You've gone full blown Holston. Smooth move dude. Wanna tell me again that you're not a Nazi?
Click to expand...

Tell us again why rich Jews who overthrow a democratically elected president should be exempt from criticism? What are you, some kind of Zionist (like Geoffrey Pyatt)?


----------



## Sally

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo. You've gone full blown Holston. Smooth move dude. Wanna tell me again that you're not a Nazi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit SAYIT.....I haven't even started my prose yet as I had a meeting but I will soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't started your prose yet?
Click to expand...


I actually laugh at these two nuts.  One desperately needs a scapegoat because he is a loser, and the other nut chimes in as his sidekick.  You will notice, Sayit, that these two nuts don't really care about what is happening in the other European countries because they can't drag the Jews in.  You can be sure if they could find some way to drag the Jews into what is happening in the other European countries, they wouldn't hesitate to do so.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit SAYIT.....I haven't even started my prose yet as I had a meeting but I will soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't started your prose yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually laugh at these two nuts.  One desperately needs a scapegoat because he is a loser, and the other nut chimes in as his sidekick.  You will notice, Sayit, that these two nuts don't really care about what is happening in the other European countries because they can't drag the Jews in.  You can be sure if they could find some way to drag the Jews into what is happening in the other European countries, they wouldn't hesitate to do so.
Click to expand...


When I have time I will explain how the Ukraine has been cheated out of BILLIONS of $ by ZIONIST JEWISH OLIGARCH'S,but as I am very busy running my multi-million $ business it has to wait,my 300 employees are far more important.


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets go back a little George to see what really transpired in the Ukraine.
> 
> Firstly the Ukraine is besieged by the Zionist Jewish lobby and the Mossad.
> 
> Over 104,000 Jews live in the Ukraine and have incestuous links to both the Zionists and Mossad in Israel......this has been a well known FACT for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo. You've gone full blown Holston. Smooth move dude. Wanna tell me again that you're not a Nazi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us again why rich Jews who overthrow a democratically elected president should be exempt from criticism? What are you, some kind of Zionist (like Geoffrey Pyatt)?
Click to expand...


Hi George,you for got to mention all the Jewish Oligarchs who have scammed and stolen BILLIONS from the Ukrainian people,some dual citizens..Israeli/Ukranian....One imprisoned in the US,One and X prime minister Multi BILLIONAIRE at 44 years old....I will elucidate later.

Say it,Sally and all are F... Wits...steve


----------



## georgephillip

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't started your prose yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually laugh at these two nuts.  One desperately needs a scapegoat because he is a loser, and the other nut chimes in as his sidekick.  You will notice, Sayit, that these two nuts don't really care about what is happening in the other European countries because they can't drag the Jews in.  You can be sure if they could find some way to drag the Jews into what is happening in the other European countries, they wouldn't hesitate to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I have time I will explain how the Ukraine has been cheated out of BILLIONS of $ by ZIONIST JEWISH OLIGARCH'S,but as I am very busy running my multi-million $ business it has to wait,my 300 employees are far more important.
Click to expand...

You're a CAPITALI$T?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually laugh at these two nuts.  One desperately needs a scapegoat because he is a loser, and the other nut chimes in as his sidekick.  You will notice, Sayit, that these two nuts don't really care about what is happening in the other European countries because they can't drag the Jews in.  You can be sure if they could find some way to drag the Jews into what is happening in the other European countries, they wouldn't hesitate to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have time I will explain how the Ukraine has been cheated out of BILLIONS of $ by ZIONIST JEWISH OLIGARCH'S,but as I am very busy running my multi-million $ business it has to wait,my 300 employees are far more important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a CAPITALI$T?
Click to expand...


And you're a Commie loser living in a tiny subsidized apartment.  You will notice that the Commie has picked the Jews as his scapegoats.  All losers need a scapegoat.  There is corruption all over the world and corrupt people are pocketing millions and millions of dollars, but Comrade George wants you to think that it is only the Jews who would be involved in something like this.  In fact, there are other rich people all over the former Soviet Union who have made tons of money in different ventures, but Comrade George wants you to think only the Jews in the former Soviet Union are the bad ones.  Actually the Russians, both Jews and non Jews, working in the Silicon Valley making loads of money would laugh at Comrade George, who was born here, and his sorry life when they had the brains and initiative to push themselves into a great life in their new country.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't started your prose yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually laugh at these two nuts.  One desperately needs a scapegoat because he is a loser, and the other nut chimes in as his sidekick.  You will notice, Sayit, that these two nuts don't really care about what is happening in the other European countries because they can't drag the Jews in.  You can be sure if they could find some way to drag the Jews into what is happening in the other European countries, they wouldn't hesitate to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I have time I will explain how the Ukraine has been cheated out of BILLIONS of $ by ZIONIST JEWISH OLIGARCH'S,but as I am very busy running my multi-million $ business it has to wait,my 300 employees are far more important.
Click to expand...


Oh here is Mr. Frack of the team Frick and Frack.  I would think that in a mental institution, there would bhe plenty of time for you, Mr. Frack.  Meanwhile, the readers will notice that Mr. Frack has nothing to say about what is going on in Europe.  Maybe in the institution they don't want the inmates to think too much.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually laugh at these two nuts.  One desperately needs a scapegoat because he is a loser, and the other nut chimes in as his sidekick.  You will notice, Sayit, that these two nuts don't really care about what is happening in the other European countries because they can't drag the Jews in.  You can be sure if they could find some way to drag the Jews into what is happening in the other European countries, they wouldn't hesitate to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have time I will explain how the Ukraine has been cheated out of BILLIONS of $ by ZIONIST JEWISH OLIGARCH'S,but as I am very busy running my multi-million $ business it has to wait,my 300 employees are far more important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh here is Mr. Frack of the team Frick and Frack.  I would think that in a mental institution, there would bhe plenty of time for you, Mr. Frack.  Meanwhile, the readers will notice that Mr. Frack has nothing to say about what is going on in Europe.  Maybe in the institution they don't want the inmates to think too much.
Click to expand...

You're living proof


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I have time I will explain how the Ukraine has been cheated out of BILLIONS of $ by ZIONIST JEWISH OLIGARCH'S,but as I am very busy running my multi-million $ business it has to wait,my 300 employees are far more important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a CAPITALI$T?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're a Commie loser living in a tiny subsidized apartment.  You will notice that the Commie has picked the Jews as his scapegoats.  All losers need a scapegoat.  There is corruption all over the world and corrupt people are pocketing millions and millions of dollars, but Comrade George wants you to think that it is only the Jews who would be involved in something like this.  In fact, there are other rich people all over the former Soviet Union who have made tons of money in different ventures, but Comrade George wants you to think only the Jews in the former Soviet Union are the bad ones.  Actually the Russians, both Jews and non Jews, working in the Silicon Valley making loads of money would laugh at Comrade George, who was born here, and his sorry life when they had the brains and initiative to push themselves into a great life in their new country.
Click to expand...

*Do you mean this Silicon Valley?*

"In San Jose, the city that used to promote itself as the capitol of Silicon Valley, city budget cuts have either eliminated or dramatically slashed hours for youth sanctuaries like libraries and community centers. 

"And for young people, libraries had been the only public spaces left where they could shelter themselves from the fall out of the economy  the escalating violence on the streets, cops, the cold  and as one young poet from a neighborhood in East San Jose that has seen multiple stabbings and shootings in the past few months shared, '*A place where you can read James Baldwin before you die*.'"

Occupy Silicon Valley, ?Wall Street of the West? | NationofChange


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I have time I will explain how the Ukraine has been cheated out of BILLIONS of $ by ZIONIST JEWISH OLIGARCH'S,but as I am very busy running my multi-million $ business it has to wait,my 300 employees are far more important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh here is Mr. Frack of the team Frick and Frack.  I would think that in a mental institution, there would bhe plenty of time for you, Mr. Frack.  Meanwhile, the readers will notice that Mr. Frack has nothing to say about what is going on in Europe.  Maybe in the institution they don't want the inmates to think too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're living proof
Click to expand...


Why, Comrade George, you are living proof of what happens to people who have no initiative, but instead count on the taxpapers to help him out.  People like you always need a scapegoat instead of blaming themselves for their own failures in life.


----------



## Sally

Bloodrock44 said:


> Can you explain your obsession with Jews?



As you can see, Bloodrock, Comrade George is still obsessed with the Jews.  He is wringing this thread out as you can see.  Naturally, you will also observe that he is not interested in anything else that is happening in Europe.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a CAPITALI$T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a Commie loser living in a tiny subsidized apartment.  You will notice that the Commie has picked the Jews as his scapegoats.  All losers need a scapegoat.  There is corruption all over the world and corrupt people are pocketing millions and millions of dollars, but Comrade George wants you to think that it is only the Jews who would be involved in something like this.  In fact, there are other rich people all over the former Soviet Union who have made tons of money in different ventures, but Comrade George wants you to think only the Jews in the former Soviet Union are the bad ones.  Actually the Russians, both Jews and non Jews, working in the Silicon Valley making loads of money would laugh at Comrade George, who was born here, and his sorry life when they had the brains and initiative to push themselves into a great life in their new country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Do you mean this Silicon Valley?*
> 
> "In San Jose, the city that used to promote itself as the capitol of Silicon Valley, city budget cuts have either eliminated or dramatically slashed hours for youth sanctuaries like libraries and community centers.
> 
> "And for young people, libraries had been the only public spaces left where they could shelter themselves from the fall out of the economy  the escalating violence on the streets, cops, the cold  and as one young poet from a neighborhood in East San Jose that has seen multiple stabbings and shootings in the past few months shared, '*A place where you can read James Baldwin before you die*.'"
> 
> Occupy Silicon Valley, ?Wall Street of the West? | NationofChange
Click to expand...


Believe me, Comrade George, if those intelligent Russians who are making a great living would ever read your posts from their great homes, they would be roaring with laughter at such a loser.  As far as  neighborhoods are concerned, why not tell the readers that the city gave you a subsidized apoartment in the heart of a neighborhood which is mainly populated with people from Central America, many here illegally?  However, both the legal and illegals in your neighborhood probably work so much harder than you ever did as they try to get ahead in America.  Why not check the home prices northwest of you, Comrade George, and see what all the Russians are able to pay who are living in the Conejo Valley.  They, too, would laugh at you.


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually laugh at these two nuts.  One desperately needs a scapegoat because he is a loser, and the other nut chimes in as his sidekick.  You will notice, Sayit, that these two nuts don't really care about what is happening in the other European countries because they can't drag the Jews in.  You can be sure if they could find some way to drag the Jews into what is happening in the other European countries, they wouldn't hesitate to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have time I will explain how the Ukraine has been cheated out of BILLIONS of $ by ZIONIST JEWISH OLIGARCH'S,but as I am very busy running my multi-million $ business it has to wait,my 300 employees are far more important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a CAPITALI$T?
Click to expand...


Not really George,infact the reverse in so many ways........My Mom was widowed at 28 with six children,as a family "collective" we cared and looked after each other........when I started my company.....I used the same system/technique....it all starts with respect no matter what job someone does.The ability to employ the right people and pay them the money they are worth.

My negotiation skill level is extremely high,and over the years has brought in many lucrative contracts. But it really comes down to all our team and their personal motivation and desire to succeed......over the years the most important thing to me has been continuity and retention of quality people.......our family.

steve...We have never been put into a position where we have had to FIRE anyone


----------



## georgephillip

theliq said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I have time I will explain how the Ukraine has been cheated out of BILLIONS of $ by ZIONIST JEWISH OLIGARCH'S,but as I am very busy running my multi-million $ business it has to wait,my 300 employees are far more important.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a CAPITALI$T?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really George,infact the reverse in so many ways........My Mom was widowed at 28 with six children,as a family "collective" we cared and looked after each other........when I started my company.....I used the same system/technique....it all starts with respect no matter what job someone does.The ability to employ the right people and pay them the money they are worth.
> 
> My negotiation skill level is extremely high,and over the years has brought in many lucrative contracts. But it really comes down to all our team and their personal motivation and desire to succeed......over the years the most important thing to me has been continuity and retention of quality people.......our family.
> 
> steve...We have never been put into a position where we have had to FIRE anyone
Click to expand...

*Thanks, Steve.
It sounds like you are practicing some of the principles of worker directed enterprise:*

"Workers Self-Directed Enterprises, in form if not in name, have a history extending back to some of the worlds earliest societies. 

"From modern mankinds hunting parties, the origins of work can be traced to its most basic purpose: the enjoyment of the 'fruits of ones labor.' 

"Before work became synonymous with employment, humankind survived in communities through the expenditure of time and energy so that the community could reap what they sowed. 

"No less important than the end product, was the process of work and the psychosocial benefits derived by community members from participation in that process. 

"While it may have been that way in the beginning, the history of work has shown that time does not always equal progress. 

"Economies have integrated and advanced technologically, but over time a greater distance has opened between the workers produced surpluses (the excess of their output over what they themselves consume) and the workers who produced them.

"Roots of self-determination..."

Learn about WSDEs | Democracy At Work


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a CAPITALI$T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really George,infact the reverse in so many ways........My Mom was widowed at 28 with six children,as a family "collective" we cared and looked after each other........when I started my company.....I used the same system/technique....it all starts with respect no matter what job someone does.The ability to employ the right people and pay them the money they are worth.
> 
> My negotiation skill level is extremely high,and over the years has brought in many lucrative contracts. But it really comes down to all our team and their personal motivation and desire to succeed......over the years the most important thing to me has been continuity and retention of quality people.......our family.
> 
> steve...We have never been put into a position where we have had to FIRE anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks, Steve.
> It sounds like you are practicing some of the principles of worker directed enterprise:*
> 
> "Workers&#8217; Self-Directed Enterprises, in form if not in name, have a history extending back to some of the world&#8217;s earliest societies.
> 
> "From modern mankind&#8217;s hunting parties, the origins of work can be traced to its most basic purpose: the enjoyment of the 'fruits of one&#8217;s labor.'
> 
> "Before work became synonymous with employment, humankind survived in communities through the expenditure of time and energy so that the community could reap what they sowed.
> 
> "No less important than the end product, was the process of work and the psychosocial benefits derived by community members from participation in that process.
> 
> "While it may have been that way in the beginning, the history of work has shown that time does not always equal progress.
> 
> "Economies have integrated and advanced technologically, but over time a greater distance has opened between the worker&#8217;s produced surpluses (the excess of their output over what they themselves consume) and the workers who produced them.
> 
> "Roots of self-determination..."
> 
> Learn about WSDEs | Democracy At Work
Click to expand...


To a major degree you are right.......we started small just my wife and 6 employees.....but whereas our big (now defunked) compeditors,when times were a little tough, cheapened their product and shed staff,we picked up the unemployed staff....their long term outlook was always short sighted and their myopic thinking was quite the reverse to ours.

George in life you meet people who have a positive and profound effect on you for life (well I have anyway) I met a Jewish guy an academic on a boat/ship between Tangier(Morocco) to Algerserias(Spain) when I was 19.......he said that it was people that could make things and money was the vehicle that allowed this to happen in our Capitalist World but if there was no money those products could still be made....we have always involved our staff in most decisions we have made because you can glean so many ideas from so many.......I have never been so arrogant as to think "I know it all" anyhow "No man is an Island as it were"

The trouble with most businesses and their failure.....is excessive competition within the business......in the end the staff often the most productive become totally isolated and resentment between staff is a cancer as far I am concerned.....and in the end it's a killer.

Mind you it's hard work keeping the team on track all the time,what with life's pressure's today but that is where "the family" help each other......I have a lot to thank my late Mom and brothers and sisters for........As I said "NO MAN (or Woman) SHOULD HAVE TO BE AN ISLAND" and therein lies our and my success.steve


----------



## georgephillip

*Steve...you seem inclined to provide a workplace where workers are not obliged to leave Democracy behind at the front door.

Richard Wolff has similar ideas:*

"Democracy at Work is a project, begun in 2010, that aims to build a social movement. The movements goal is transition to a new society whose productive enterprises (offices, factories, and stores) will mostly be WSDEs, a true economic democracy. 

"The WSDEs would partner equally with similarly organized residential communities they interact with at the local, regional, and national levels (and hopefully international as well). 

"That partnership would form the basis of genuine participatory democracy."

*No doubt it's challenging to keep your team on track; however, the long term rewards may well make the effort worthwhile.

Keep up the good work!*

About DAW ? What is DAW? | Democracy At Work


----------



## georgephillip

*Are things getting HOT for the global rich?*

"When the air-conditioning broke down at the reception for the unveiling ceremony of the Red Army monument in Netanya on Monday, it didnt matter if you were a billionaire, multimillionaire or broke.

"Everyone suffered the same.

"In one corner sat Mikhail Fridman, the seventh-richest man in Russia, whose fortune is estimated at $15 billion by Forbes. He stayed hydrated in the sweltering heat by sipping a glass of water.

"In another stood Moshe Kantor, the chemicals tycoon who Forbes said was worth $2.3b. He repeatedly removed the beads of sweat from his head with a napkin.

"The two men were part of a group of two dozen or so affluent Russian-speaking businessmen who came to the ceremony where President Vladimir Putin was the guest of honor. 

"Some, like Fridman, flew in especially from Russia. 

"Others, like Kantor, drove from nearby Herzliya, where many businessman from the former Soviet Union including Leonid Nevzlin and Gabriel Mirilashvili, to name a few, have made their homes.

For many members of this class of ultra rich Putin..."

At Putin's side, an army of Jewish billionaires | JPost | Israel News


----------



## thanatos144

georgephillip said:


> *A Jew who's lived longer than the Jewish state expresses his thoughts on the complicated relationship between his nation and Ukraine:*
> 
> "In my lifetime, Stalin murdered millions of Ukrainians by deliberate starvation.
> 
> "As a result, most Ukrainians welcomed the German Wehrmacht in 1941 as liberators.
> 
> "It could have been the beginning of a beautiful friendship, but unfortunately Hitler was determined to eradicate the Ukrainian 'Untermenschen', in order to integrate the Ukraine into the German Lebensraum.
> 
> "THE RELATIONSHIP between Ukraine and the Jews is no less complicated.
> 
> "Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them.
> 
> "This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)
> 
> "When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there.
> 
> "They employed Jews as their managers.
> 
> "Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.
> 
> "As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms.
> 
> *Not unlike the new coalition government in Kiev that relied on Neo-Nazi snipers to drive a corrupt, duly elected president from office, BTW.*
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names



WTF is it with you Paulbots and your fear of Jews?????


----------



## georgephillip

thanatos144 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Jew who's lived longer than the Jewish state expresses his thoughts on the complicated relationship between his nation and Ukraine:*
> 
> "In my lifetime, Stalin murdered millions of Ukrainians by deliberate starvation.
> 
> "As a result, most Ukrainians welcomed the German Wehrmacht in 1941 as liberators.
> 
> "It could have been the beginning of a beautiful friendship, but unfortunately Hitler was determined to eradicate the Ukrainian 'Untermenschen', in order to integrate the Ukraine into the German Lebensraum.
> 
> "THE RELATIONSHIP between Ukraine and the Jews is no less complicated.
> 
> "Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them.
> 
> "This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)
> 
> "When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there.
> 
> "They employed Jews as their managers.
> 
> "Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.
> 
> "As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms.
> 
> *Not unlike the new coalition government in Kiev that relied on Neo-Nazi snipers to drive a corrupt, duly elected president from office, BTW.*
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is it with you Paulbots and your fear of Jews?????
Click to expand...

*Do you remember "General Bibi's" last visit to DC?*

"NAPOLEON FAMOUSLY exclaimed: Give me generals who are lucky!  He would have loved General Bibi.

"Because, on the way to confront a newly invigorated Obama, there was an explosion that shook the world:

"Ukraine.

"It was like the shots that rang out in Sarajevo a hundred years ago..."

"The possibility of a major war was in the air.

"Netanyahus visit disappeared from the news... "

* Sure.
It's a longshot.
But Ukraine is more likely than Benghazi to kick off the next WW*

Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally

thanatos144 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Jew who's lived longer than the Jewish state expresses his thoughts on the complicated relationship between his nation and Ukraine:*
> 
> "In my lifetime, Stalin murdered millions of Ukrainians by deliberate starvation.
> 
> "As a result, most Ukrainians welcomed the German Wehrmacht in 1941 as liberators.
> 
> "It could have been the beginning of a beautiful friendship, but unfortunately Hitler was determined to eradicate the Ukrainian 'Untermenschen', in order to integrate the Ukraine into the German Lebensraum.
> 
> "THE RELATIONSHIP between Ukraine and the Jews is no less complicated.
> 
> "Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them.
> 
> "This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)
> 
> "When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there.
> 
> "They employed Jews as their managers.
> 
> "Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.
> 
> "As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms.
> 
> *Not unlike the new coalition government in Kiev that relied on Neo-Nazi snipers to drive a corrupt, duly elected president from office, BTW.*
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is it with you Paulbots and your fear of Jews?????
Click to expand...


People like Comrade George always need a scapegoat in their sorry life.  He has chosen the Jews as his scapegoat as you can see.  He has no interest in the suffering of the ordinary citizens in the Ukraine unless he can somehow find a way to drag in his favorite scapegoats for their suffering.  Meanwhile, the fighting goes on as one group wants to be in a Ukraine free of Russia and wants to be aligned with the West, and the other group wants to be part of Russia.  I don't think Comrade George actually follows the news in the Ukraine.  He is too busy with his usual sites where mainly  people are just giving their own opinion.

Ukraine Clashes: Dozens Dead In Fighting Between Security Forces, Pro-Russian Rebels


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Jew who's lived longer than the Jewish state expresses his thoughts on the complicated relationship between his nation and Ukraine:*
> 
> "In my lifetime, Stalin murdered millions of Ukrainians by deliberate starvation.
> 
> "As a result, most Ukrainians welcomed the German Wehrmacht in 1941 as liberators.
> 
> "It could have been the beginning of a beautiful friendship, but unfortunately Hitler was determined to eradicate the Ukrainian 'Untermenschen', in order to integrate the Ukraine into the German Lebensraum.
> 
> "THE RELATIONSHIP between Ukraine and the Jews is no less complicated.
> 
> "Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them.
> 
> "This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)
> 
> "When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there.
> 
> "They employed Jews as their managers.
> 
> "Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.
> 
> "As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms.
> 
> *Not unlike the new coalition government in Kiev that relied on Neo-Nazi snipers to drive a corrupt, duly elected president from office, BTW.*
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is it with you Paulbots and your fear of Jews?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like Comrade George always need a scapegoat in their sorry life.  He has chosen the Jews as his scapegoat as you can see.  He has no interest in the suffering of the ordinary citizens in the Ukraine unless he can somehow find a way to drag in his favorite scapegoats for their suffering.  Meanwhile, the fighting goes on as one group wants to be in a Ukraine free of Russia and wants to be aligned with the West, and the other group wants to be part of Russia.  I don't think Comrade George actually follows the news in the Ukraine.  He is too busy with his usual sites where mainly  people are just giving their own opinion.
> 
> Ukraine Clashes: Dozens Dead In Fighting Between Security Forces, Pro-Russian Rebels
Click to expand...

"Watching the group of mega-wealthy interact, one cannot help but wonder how so many affluent businessmen in the former Soviet Union are Jewish.

"German Zakharyaev, vice president of the Russian Jewish Congress, cited two main reasons for that. First, Jews are few among many.

'We are a minority and as such we have to be strong [if we are] to preserve our customs,' said the businessman who, as a member of the Mountain Jewish community of the eastern Caucuses, is a minority within a minority.

'This is something in our commandments that we have to keep our Jewishness and be united in the Diaspora.'

"Second, he said, Jewish businessmen are hard workers.

'We think a lot and we sleep a little,' he said. "

*Sally should sleep more and "think" less.*

At Putin's side, an army of Jewish billionaires | JPost | Israel News


----------



## toastman

thanatos144 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Jew who's lived longer than the Jewish state expresses his thoughts on the complicated relationship between his nation and Ukraine:*
> 
> "In my lifetime, Stalin murdered millions of Ukrainians by deliberate starvation.
> 
> "As a result, most Ukrainians welcomed the German Wehrmacht in 1941 as liberators.
> 
> "It could have been the beginning of a beautiful friendship, but unfortunately Hitler was determined to eradicate the Ukrainian 'Untermenschen', in order to integrate the Ukraine into the German Lebensraum.
> 
> "THE RELATIONSHIP between Ukraine and the Jews is no less complicated.
> 
> "Some Jewish writers, like Arthur Koestler and Shlomo Sand, believe that the Khazar empire that ruled the Crimea and neighboring territory a thousand years ago, converted to Judaism, and that most Ashkenazi Jews are descended from them.
> 
> "This would turn us all into Ukrainians. (Many early Zionist leaders indeed came from Ukraine.)
> 
> "When Ukraine was a part of the extensive Polish empire, many Polish noblemen took hold of large estates there.
> 
> "They employed Jews as their managers.
> 
> "Thus the Ukrainian peasants came to look upon the Jews as the agents of their oppressors, and anti-Semitism became part of the national culture of Ukraine.
> 
> "As we learned in school, at every turn of Ukrainian history, the Jews were slaughtered. The names of most Ukrainian folk-heroes, leaders and rebels who are revered in their homeland are, in Jewish consciousness, connected with awful pogroms.
> 
> *Not unlike the new coalition government in Kiev that relied on Neo-Nazi snipers to drive a corrupt, duly elected president from office, BTW.*
> 
> Israel and Ukraine » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is it with you Paulbots and your fear of Jews?????
Click to expand...


George despises anyone with lots of money. It reminds him that he has very littl of it.

Now he's going to respond to this post with some copy paste conspiracy bullshit followed by a snarky comment in bold.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is it with you Paulbots and your fear of Jews?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People like Comrade George always need a scapegoat in their sorry life.  He has chosen the Jews as his scapegoat as you can see.  He has no interest in the suffering of the ordinary citizens in the Ukraine unless he can somehow find a way to drag in his favorite scapegoats for their suffering.  Meanwhile, the fighting goes on as one group wants to be in a Ukraine free of Russia and wants to be aligned with the West, and the other group wants to be part of Russia.  I don't think Comrade George actually follows the news in the Ukraine.  He is too busy with his usual sites where mainly  people are just giving their own opinion.
> 
> Ukraine Clashes: Dozens Dead In Fighting Between Security Forces, Pro-Russian Rebels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Watching the group of mega-wealthy interact, one cannot help but wonder how so many affluent businessmen in the former Soviet Union are Jewish.
> 
> "German Zakharyaev, vice president of the Russian Jewish Congress, cited two main reasons for that. First, Jews are few among many.
> 
> 'We are a minority and as such we have to be strong [if we are] to preserve our customs,' said the businessman who, as a member of the Mountain Jewish community of the eastern Caucuses, is a minority within a minority.
> 
> 'This is something in our commandments that we have to keep our Jewishness and be united in the Diaspora.'
> 
> "Second, he said, Jewish businessmen are hard workers.
> 
> 'We think a lot and we sleep a little,' he said. "
> 
> *Sally should sleep more and "think" less.*
> 
> At Putin's side, an army of Jewish billionaires | JPost | Israel News
Click to expand...


Instead of my lying down, how about you getting a part-time job at WalMart to make a little extra money so that you wouldn't be so obsessed with the Jews or anyone else who happens to have been successful.  I think it is realized that losers need scapegoats for their lot in life, but you really do go overboard, Comrade George.  Meanwhile, this pathetic potential Dhimmi will never mention how corrupt and how much money his new masters have salted away.  With him, it is always THE JEWS, THE JEWS, THE JEWS.  Meanwhile, the Jewish taxpayers in Los Angeles along with the other taxpayers are helping to pay for the subsidized housing of losers or otherwise they would be homeless.


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> *Steve...you seem inclined to provide a workplace where workers are not obliged to leave Democracy behind at the front door.
> 
> Richard Wolff has similar ideas:*
> 
> "Democracy at Work is a project, begun in 2010, that aims to build a social movement. The movement&#8217;s goal is transition to a new society whose productive enterprises (offices, factories, and stores) will mostly be WSDE&#8217;s, a true economic democracy.
> 
> "The WSDEs would partner equally with similarly organized residential communities they interact with at the local, regional, and national levels (and hopefully international as well).
> 
> "That partnership would form the basis of genuine participatory democracy."
> 
> *No doubt it's challenging to keep your team on track; however, the long term rewards may well make the effort worthwhile.
> 
> Keep up the good work!*
> 
> About DAW ? What is DAW? | Democracy At Work



You know something George....it is a pleasure to go to work and I know"The Team" feel the same.....I have spent over the past 20 years or so,helping other businesses that were floundering,more often than not it comes down to lack of leadership and poor accounting,some businesses still only do a stock-take once a year!!!!!!! we do a stock analysis every 3 days,we both manufacture and retail in Australia,we also have plants in Malaysia and England.

I will elucidate how I got my first overseas contract......over 25 years ago......in Japan.  I have studied people in general since I was about 9 (I think it was initially as a protection for people trying to take advantage of my Mom and family),often what they don't say is more important that what they do.

I noticed that Japanese companies were run by elderly men......as I sat in hotel lobbies, I saw that often 3 or 4 of these executives liked the look of Blond haired,Full Busted Caucasian women as their eyes as one would follow le femme across the hotel.........I played soccer at the time with Guys from the WA University and one was in charge of languages, I asked him if he had a student who could do the job for us.

He did a great job and chose a Diamond,we met her and her parents(who incidentally we had done business with) in three days we were in Tokyo and in a very important meeting for us.......The Diamond was to just listen and recall later what had been said,giving the impression she could not speak or understand any Japanese.

The negotations were over two days.....the next day we knew that they liked the product and liked us but it all came down to PRICE(what else)

I told the Diamond to caress her hair when through their interpreter(who went to Sydney Uni to learn English) became below our price....I would do the rest......She did and I did then say to the Interpreter that I felt dishonoured (honour was/is a bid deal in Japan) dealing with the company she was representing,bowed politely and we were off....by the time the lift reached the ground floor their security ushered us back into the lift and back to the meeting.......entering the conference room,these guys were bowing and at such a low angle I thought they might topple over......never knew there were degrees of bowing.

We got the deal against German,French and American companies.And we are still together 25 years later........we were the only people that sent our product prior to the meeting,that helped,that and our guile.

That night we were taken for a meal by the Interpreter and he husband who met at Sydney Uni,an Aussie(in the futures market) we had met the morning before........It was a great shock to the Interpreter.........when the Diamond spoke fluent Japanese......The moral is Know and understand who you are talking to.steve.

As for all the Ukrainian Jewish Oligarchs who have plundered $Billions of the Ukrainian  Peoples money and wealth (one doing time in a US prison)when the average school teacher there earns around $200 per month, is a tale I will deal with later,appaulling that it is........George......Sally and all,really are some of the most stupid and ignorant people I have ever had misfortune to ever deal with...steve


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Steve...you seem inclined to provide a workplace where workers are not obliged to leave Democracy behind at the front door.
> 
> Richard Wolff has similar ideas:*
> 
> "Democracy at Work is a project, begun in 2010, that aims to build a social movement. The movements goal is transition to a new society whose productive enterprises (offices, factories, and stores) will mostly be WSDEs, a true economic democracy.
> 
> "The WSDEs would partner equally with similarly organized residential communities they interact with at the local, regional, and national levels (and hopefully international as well).
> 
> "That partnership would form the basis of genuine participatory democracy."
> 
> *No doubt it's challenging to keep your team on track; however, the long term rewards may well make the effort worthwhile.
> 
> Keep up the good work!*
> 
> About DAW ? What is DAW? | Democracy At Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know something George....it is a pleasure to go to work and I know"The Team" feel the same.....I have spent over the past 20 years or so,helping other businesses that were floundering,more often than not it comes down to lack of leadership and poor accounting,some businesses still only do a stock-take once a year!!!!!!! we do a stock analysis every 3 days,we both manufacture and retail in Australia,we also have plants in Malaysia and England.
> 
> I will elucidate how I got my first overseas contract......over 25 years ago......in Japan.  I have studied people in general since I was about 9 (I think it was initially as a protection for people trying to take advantage of my Mom and family),often what they don't say is more important that what they do.
> 
> I noticed that Japanese companies were run by elderly men......as I sat in hotel lobbies, I saw that often 3 or 4 of these executives liked the look of Blond haired,Full Busted Caucasian women as their eyes as one would follow le femme across the hotel.........I played soccer at the time with Guys from the WA University and one was in charge of languages, I asked him if he had a student who could do the job for us.
> 
> He did a great job and chose a Diamond,we met her and her parents(who incidentally we had done business with) in three days we were in Tokyo and in a very important meeting for us.......The Diamond was to just listen and recall later what had been said,giving the impression she could not speak or understand any Japanese.
> 
> The negotations were over two days.....the next day we knew that they liked the product and liked us but it all came down to PRICE(what else)
> 
> I told the Diamond to caress her hair when through their interpreter(who went to Sydney Uni to learn English) became below our price....I would do the rest......She did and I did then say to the Interpreter that I felt dishonoured (honour was/is a bid deal in Japan) dealing with the company she was representing,bowed politely and we were off....by the time the lift reached the ground floor their security ushered us back into the lift and back to the meeting.......entering the conference room,these guys were bowing and at such a low angle I thought they might topple over......never knew there were degrees of bowing.
> 
> We got the deal against German,French and American companies.And we are still together 25 years later........we were the only people that sent our product prior to the meeting,that helped,that and our guile.
> 
> That night we were taken for a meal by the Interpreter and he husband who met at Sydney Uni,an Aussie(in the futures market) we had met the morning before........It was a great shock to the Interpreter.........when the Diamond spoke fluent Japanese......The moral is Know and understand who you are talking to.steve.
> 
> As for all the Ukrainian Jewish Oligarchs who have plundered $Billions of the Ukrainian  Peoples money and wealth (one doing time in a US prison)when the average school teacher there earns around $200 per month, is a tale I will deal with later,appaulling that it is........George......Sally and all,really are some of the most stupid and ignorant people I have ever had misfortune to ever deal with...steve
Click to expand...


You seem to call anyone who supports Israel stupid. Shame on you Steve.


----------



## MHunterB

What about the non-Jewish Ukrainian oligarchs, Steve?


----------



## theliq

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Steve...you seem inclined to provide a workplace where workers are not obliged to leave Democracy behind at the front door.
> 
> Richard Wolff has similar ideas:*
> 
> "Democracy at Work is a project, begun in 2010, that aims to build a social movement. The movements goal is transition to a new society whose productive enterprises (offices, factories, and stores) will mostly be WSDEs, a true economic democracy.
> 
> "The WSDEs would partner equally with similarly organized residential communities they interact with at the local, regional, and national levels (and hopefully international as well).
> 
> "That partnership would form the basis of genuine participatory democracy."
> 
> *No doubt it's challenging to keep your team on track; however, the long term rewards may well make the effort worthwhile.
> 
> Keep up the good work!*
> 
> About DAW ? What is DAW? | Democracy At Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know something George....it is a pleasure to go to work and I know"The Team" feel the same.....I have spent over the past 20 years or so,helping other businesses that were floundering,more often than not it comes down to lack of leadership and poor accounting,some businesses still only do a stock-take once a year!!!!!!! we do a stock analysis every 3 days,we both manufacture and retail in Australia,we also have plants in Malaysia and England.
> 
> I will elucidate how I got my first overseas contract......over 25 years ago......in Japan.  I have studied people in general since I was about 9 (I think it was initially as a protection for people trying to take advantage of my Mom and family),often what they don't say is more important that what they do.
> 
> I noticed that Japanese companies were run by elderly men......as I sat in hotel lobbies, I saw that often 3 or 4 of these executives liked the look of Blond haired,Full Busted Caucasian women as their eyes as one would follow le femme across the hotel.........I played soccer at the time with Guys from the WA University and one was in charge of languages, I asked him if he had a student who could do the job for us.
> 
> He did a great job and chose a Diamond,we met her and her parents(who incidentally we had done business with) in three days we were in Tokyo and in a very important meeting for us.......The Diamond was to just listen and recall later what had been said,giving the impression she could not speak or understand any Japanese.
> 
> The negotations were over two days.....the next day we knew that they liked the product and liked us but it all came down to PRICE(what else)
> 
> I told the Diamond to caress her hair when through their interpreter(who went to Sydney Uni to learn English) became below our price....I would do the rest......She did and I did then say to the Interpreter that I felt dishonoured (honour was/is a bid deal in Japan) dealing with the company she was representing,bowed politely and we were off....by the time the lift reached the ground floor their security ushered us back into the lift and back to the meeting.......entering the conference room,these guys were bowing and at such a low angle I thought they might topple over......never knew there were degrees of bowing.
> 
> We got the deal against German,French and American companies.And we are still together 25 years later........we were the only people that sent our product prior to the meeting,that helped,that and our guile.
> 
> That night we were taken for a meal by the Interpreter and he husband who met at Sydney Uni,an Aussie(in the futures market) we had met the morning before........It was a great shock to the Interpreter.........when the Diamond spoke fluent Japanese......The moral is Know and understand who you are talking to.steve.
> 
> As for all the Ukrainian Jewish Oligarchs who have plundered $Billions of the Ukrainian  Peoples money and wealth (one doing time in a US prison)when the average school teacher there earns around $200 per month, is a tale I will deal with later,appaulling that it is........George......Sally and all,really are some of the most stupid and ignorant people I have ever had misfortune to ever deal with...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to call anyone who supports Israel stupid. Shame on you Steve.
Click to expand...


That is nonsense Toastie,I have always supported an Israel,I may not agree with some of the antics in particular against the Palestinians who have received the brunt of Israels might...nor the Settlers,the blatant Zionist who were and are a Terrorist Organisation...but as for a State of Israel I have no real problem but I have always elucidated I want an Independent Palestine,Israel can look after itself,the Palestinians need the support and that is my endeavour now and always.

To say I say supporters of Israel are Stupid is a lie......I say people are Stupid is because they are Stupid,either Jew or Gentile.Methinks you have a thin skin at times Toastie.

I more than anyone on here believe in a two State solution.steve..have a great day.


----------



## theliq

MHunterB said:


> What about the non-Jewish Ukrainian oligarchs, Steve?



As a % of population Marg there are a greater number of Jewish Oligarchs but all of them no matter what ethnicity are a pack of bastards.I trust you and yours are well and Happy.steven.

I know you are Jewish and regrettably a Zionist but it does not mean I cannot admire you and your honesty and devotion.

as a footnote,I cannot understand why you would wish to neg repp me on the vid I posted......I was showing Respect to the Jewish Men,Women,Children and Babies slaughtered by that Beast HITLER and his Henchmen.....C...s all


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Steve...you seem inclined to provide a workplace where workers are not obliged to leave Democracy behind at the front door.
> 
> Richard Wolff has similar ideas:*
> 
> "Democracy at Work is a project, begun in 2010, that aims to build a social movement. The movements goal is transition to a new society whose productive enterprises (offices, factories, and stores) will mostly be WSDEs, a true economic democracy.
> 
> "The WSDEs would partner equally with similarly organized residential communities they interact with at the local, regional, and national levels (and hopefully international as well).
> 
> "That partnership would form the basis of genuine participatory democracy."
> 
> *No doubt it's challenging to keep your team on track; however, the long term rewards may well make the effort worthwhile.
> 
> Keep up the good work!*
> 
> About DAW ? What is DAW? | Democracy At Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know something George....it is a pleasure to go to work and I know"The Team" feel the same.....I have spent over the past 20 years or so,helping other businesses that were floundering,more often than not it comes down to lack of leadership and poor accounting,some businesses still only do a stock-take once a year!!!!!!! we do a stock analysis every 3 days,we both manufacture and retail in Australia,we also have plants in Malaysia and England.
> 
> I will elucidate how I got my first overseas contract......over 25 years ago......in Japan.  I have studied people in general since I was about 9 (I think it was initially as a protection for people trying to take advantage of my Mom and family),often what they don't say is more important that what they do.
> 
> I noticed that Japanese companies were run by elderly men......as I sat in hotel lobbies, I saw that often 3 or 4 of these executives liked the look of Blond haired,Full Busted Caucasian women as their eyes as one would follow le femme across the hotel.........I played soccer at the time with Guys from the WA University and one was in charge of languages, I asked him if he had a student who could do the job for us.
> 
> He did a great job and chose a Diamond,we met her and her parents(who incidentally we had done business with) in three days we were in Tokyo and in a very important meeting for us.......The Diamond was to just listen and recall later what had been said,giving the impression she could not speak or understand any Japanese.
> 
> The negotations were over two days.....the next day we knew that they liked the product and liked us but it all came down to PRICE(what else)
> 
> I told the Diamond to caress her hair when through their interpreter(who went to Sydney Uni to learn English) became below our price....I would do the rest......She did and I did then say to the Interpreter that I felt dishonoured (honour was/is a bid deal in Japan) dealing with the company she was representing,bowed politely and we were off....by the time the lift reached the ground floor their security ushered us back into the lift and back to the meeting.......entering the conference room,these guys were bowing and at such a low angle I thought they might topple over......never knew there were degrees of bowing.
> 
> We got the deal against German,French and American companies.And we are still together 25 years later........we were the only people that sent our product prior to the meeting,that helped,that and our guile.
> 
> That night we were taken for a meal by the Interpreter and he husband who met at Sydney Uni,an Aussie(in the futures market) we had met the morning before........It was a great shock to the Interpreter.........when the Diamond spoke fluent Japanese......The moral is Know and understand who you are talking to.steve.
> 
> As for all the Ukrainian Jewish Oligarchs who have plundered $Billions of the Ukrainian  Peoples money and wealth (one doing time in a US prison)when the average school teacher there earns around $200 per month, is a tale I will deal with later,appaulling that it is........George......Sally and all,really are some of the most stupid and ignorant people I have ever had misfortune to ever deal with...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to call anyone who supports Israel stupid. Shame on you Steve.
Click to expand...


Stevie is not fooling anyone.  All the time that this thread has been up, has anyone seen Stevie posting about what is happening in the Muslim Middle East where his friends are busy murdering so many people, Muslims and Christians alike.  If the Jews are not involved, Stevie doesn't bother with anything else.  Actually, Toastman, Stevie thinks he is "brilliant," but he is actually one of the most stupid and ignorant people around if he doesn't realize the readers who are smart enough see right through him.  I really laugh at Stevie as I picture him bragging to all the other mental patients what a big businessman he is.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know something George....it is a pleasure to go to work and I know"The Team" feel the same.....I have spent over the past 20 years or so,helping other businesses that were floundering,more often than not it comes down to lack of leadership and poor accounting,some businesses still only do a stock-take once a year!!!!!!! we do a stock analysis every 3 days,we both manufacture and retail in Australia,we also have plants in Malaysia and England.
> 
> I will elucidate how I got my first overseas contract......over 25 years ago......in Japan.  I have studied people in general since I was about 9 (I think it was initially as a protection for people trying to take advantage of my Mom and family),often what they don't say is more important that what they do.
> 
> I noticed that Japanese companies were run by elderly men......as I sat in hotel lobbies, I saw that often 3 or 4 of these executives liked the look of Blond haired,Full Busted Caucasian women as their eyes as one would follow le femme across the hotel.........I played soccer at the time with Guys from the WA University and one was in charge of languages, I asked him if he had a student who could do the job for us.
> 
> He did a great job and chose a Diamond,we met her and her parents(who incidentally we had done business with) in three days we were in Tokyo and in a very important meeting for us.......The Diamond was to just listen and recall later what had been said,giving the impression she could not speak or understand any Japanese.
> 
> The negotations were over two days.....the next day we knew that they liked the product and liked us but it all came down to PRICE(what else)
> 
> I told the Diamond to caress her hair when through their interpreter(who went to Sydney Uni to learn English) became below our price....I would do the rest......She did and I did then say to the Interpreter that I felt dishonoured (honour was/is a bid deal in Japan) dealing with the company she was representing,bowed politely and we were off....by the time the lift reached the ground floor their security ushered us back into the lift and back to the meeting.......entering the conference room,these guys were bowing and at such a low angle I thought they might topple over......never knew there were degrees of bowing.
> 
> We got the deal against German,French and American companies.And we are still together 25 years later........we were the only people that sent our product prior to the meeting,that helped,that and our guile.
> 
> That night we were taken for a meal by the Interpreter and he husband who met at Sydney Uni,an Aussie(in the futures market) we had met the morning before........It was a great shock to the Interpreter.........when the Diamond spoke fluent Japanese......The moral is Know and understand who you are talking to.steve.
> 
> As for all the Ukrainian Jewish Oligarchs who have plundered $Billions of the Ukrainian  Peoples money and wealth (one doing time in a US prison)when the average school teacher there earns around $200 per month, is a tale I will deal with later,appaulling that it is........George......Sally and all,really are some of the most stupid and ignorant people I have ever had misfortune to ever deal with...steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to call anyone who supports Israel stupid. Shame on you Steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stevie is not fooling anyone.  All the time that this thread has been up, has anyone seen Stevie posting about what is happening in the Muslim Middle East where his friends are busy murdering so many people, Muslims and Christians alike.  If the Jews are not involved, Stevie doesn't bother with anything else.  Actually, Toastman, Stevie thinks he is "brilliant," but he is actually one of the most stupid and ignorant people around if he doesn't realize the readers who are smart enough see right through him.  I really laugh at Stevie as I picture him bragging to all the other mental patients what a big businessman he is.
Click to expand...


Huh...keep spewing,hopefully you may end up where you belong or is that came from..THE GUTTER......I love personal abuse and attacks by Cretin like you..because it's all Shit off a Ducks back to me.you behave like a child...all you have is blabber and say everyone is an Anti-Semite.......funny that, as you are the biggest.

You seem to forget that you have been relegated from this league years ago...You just weren't good enough....not because you were Jewish but because you are Stupid,completely[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WihobsXYXuo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WihobsXYXuo[/ame]


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to call anyone who supports Israel stupid. Shame on you Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie is not fooling anyone.  All the time that this thread has been up, has anyone seen Stevie posting about what is happening in the Muslim Middle East where his friends are busy murdering so many people, Muslims and Christians alike.  If the Jews are not involved, Stevie doesn't bother with anything else.  Actually, Toastman, Stevie thinks he is "brilliant," but he is actually one of the most stupid and ignorant people around if he doesn't realize the readers who are smart enough see right through him.  I really laugh at Stevie as I picture him bragging to all the other mental patients what a big businessman he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh...keep spewing,hopefully you may end up where you belong or is that came from..THE GUTTER......I love personal abuse and attacks by Cretin like you..because it's all Shit off a Ducks back to me.you behave like a child...all you have is blabber and say everyone is an Anti-Semite.......funny that, as you are the biggest.
> 
> You seem to forget that you have been relegated from this league years ago...You just weren't good enough....not because you were Jewish but because you are Stupid,completely[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WihobsXYXuo]The Paragons & U Roy - Only a Smile / Flashing My Whip - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Poor Stevie, he thinks he makes points by posting a video.  Go show the video to the other patients, Stevie.  Meanwhile, your friends are still busy murdering innocent others, and you conveniently close your eyes to it because you can't drag the Jews into the mix to blame.  I don't know who you think you are fooling, Stevie, but over a 150,000 people have died just in Syria alone in the last three years, God only knows how many are wounded, and there are over 2 million refugees.  Meanwhile, all you can think about is continuing a thread because it is one where you and your friend can drag the Jews into.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie is not fooling anyone.  All the time that this thread has been up, has anyone seen Stevie posting about what is happening in the Muslim Middle East where his friends are busy murdering so many people, Muslims and Christians alike.  If the Jews are not involved, Stevie doesn't bother with anything else.  Actually, Toastman, Stevie thinks he is "brilliant," but he is actually one of the most stupid and ignorant people around if he doesn't realize the readers who are smart enough see right through him.  I really laugh at Stevie as I picture him bragging to all the other mental patients what a big businessman he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh...keep spewing,hopefully you may end up where you belong or is that came from..THE GUTTER......I love personal abuse and attacks by Cretin like you..because it's all Shit off a Ducks back to me.you behave like a child...all you have is blabber and say everyone is an Anti-Semite.......funny that, as you are the biggest.
> 
> You seem to forget that you have been relegated from this league years ago...You just weren't good enough....not because you were Jewish but because you are Stupid,completely[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WihobsXYXuo]The Paragons & U Roy - Only a Smile / Flashing My Whip - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Stevie, he thinks he makes points by posting a video.  Go show the video to the other patients, Stevie.  Meanwhile, your friends are still busy murdering innocent others, and you conveniently close your eyes to it because you can't drag the Jews into the mix to blame.  I don't know who you think you are fooling, Stevie, but over a 150,000 people have died just in Syria alone in the last three years, God only knows how many are wounded, and there are over 2 million refugees.  Meanwhile, all you can think about is continuing a thread because it is one where you and your friend can drag the Jews into.
Click to expand...


I have come to the conculsion that your "CROCODILE TEARS" about Muslims and others are a bizzare form of self loathing......and Guilt. You care not one Shekel about anyone....You are The Patient


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh...keep spewing,hopefully you may end up where you belong or is that came from..THE GUTTER......I love personal abuse and attacks by Cretin like you..because it's all Shit off a Ducks back to me.you behave like a child...all you have is blabber and say everyone is an Anti-Semite.......funny that, as you are the biggest.
> 
> You seem to forget that you have been relegated from this league years ago...You just weren't good enough....not because you were Jewish but because you are Stupid,completelyThe Paragons & U Roy - Only a Smile / Flashing My Whip - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Stevie, he thinks he makes points by posting a video.  Go show the video to the other patients, Stevie.  Meanwhile, your friends are still busy murdering innocent others, and you conveniently close your eyes to it because you can't drag the Jews into the mix to blame.  I don't know who you think you are fooling, Stevie, but over a 150,000 people have died just in Syria alone in the last three years, God only knows how many are wounded, and there are over 2 million refugees.  Meanwhile, all you can think about is continuing a thread because it is one where you and your friend can drag the Jews into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have come to the conculsion that your "CROCODILE TEARS" about Muslims and others are a bizzare form of self loathing......and Guilt. You care not one Shekel about anyone....You are The Patient
Click to expand...


Give it a rest, Stevie Boy.  Go play checkers with the other patients.  Meanwhile, maybe some day the readers will see Stevie post about what is going on in different parts of the world where he can't drag in the Jews.  You are so obvious, Stevie.


----------



## georgephillip

"Outsiders have greeted the election of Petro Poroshenko as Ukraine's new president with tremendous hope. The billionaire chocolatier has vowed strong steps to bring peace to his troubled country and leadership that bridges differences with Ukrainian separatists and his Russian neighbors. Optimistic observers predict that he is too rich to be bought and therefore likely to overcome the bad government performance and rampant citizen cynicism that has plagued that country.

Yet the experiences of other nations with billionaire executives do not bode well for Ukraine. Billionaires have run for elective office in 13 nations around the world and in most cases, the tycoon has won. But many of these campaign winners have overseen administrations beset by corruption, poor performance, and blatant conflicts of interest."

*How did the billionaire solution turn out in Georgia?*

"In the former Soviet republic of Georgia, billionaire Bidzina 'Boris' Ivanishvili has a net worth equal to one-third of his country's $15.8 billion gross domestic product, according to Forbes magazine. 

"He came into politics following major policy disagreements with Georgian president Mikheil Saakashvili. 

"Saakashvili, who was elected in 2008 on an anticorruption platform, pursued pro-Western and pro-NATO policies and sought membership in NATO and the European Union. 

"Russian leaders were upset with those moves, and after talks failed, they sent military troops into Georgia in 2008 to support separatists in the region of South Ossetia."

Can a Billionaire Save Ukraine?*|*Darrell West

*Billionaires would seem to be the problem here, regardless of religion or ethnicity.*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "Outsiders have greeted the election of Petro Poroshenko as Ukraine's new president with tremendous hope. The billionaire chocolatier has vowed strong steps to bring peace to his troubled country and leadership that bridges differences with Ukrainian separatists and his Russian neighbors. Optimistic observers predict that he is too rich to be bought and therefore likely to overcome the bad government performance and rampant citizen cynicism that has plagued that country.
> 
> Yet the experiences of other nations with billionaire executives do not bode well for Ukraine. Billionaires have run for elective office in 13 nations around the world and in most cases, the tycoon has won. But many of these campaign winners have overseen administrations beset by corruption, poor performance, and blatant conflicts of interest."
> 
> *How did the billionaire solution turn out in Georgia?*
> 
> "In the former Soviet republic of Georgia, billionaire Bidzina 'Boris' Ivanishvili has a net worth equal to one-third of his country's $15.8 billion gross domestic product, according to Forbes magazine.
> 
> "He came into politics following major policy disagreements with Georgian president Mikheil Saakashvili.
> 
> "Saakashvili, who was elected in 2008 on an anticorruption platform, pursued pro-Western and pro-NATO policies and sought membership in NATO and the European Union.
> 
> "Russian leaders were upset with those moves, and after talks failed, they sent military troops into Georgia in 2008 to support separatists in the region of South Ossetia."
> 
> Can a Billionaire Save Ukraine?*|*Darrell West
> 
> *Billionaires would seem to be the problem here, regardless of religion or ethnicity.*



I realize that Comrade George can't keep his mind off of money and those who have money.  However, Comrade George's article is just someone's blogs' which is really an Opinion Piece.  Since there are many billionaires in Europe and since this is the Europe forum, perhaps Comrade George can give us his opinion as to how the billionaires there can help their fellow citizens with all their money.  How about in Spain, Comrade George?  Do you have any ideas about how they could help Spain?  Give us your ideas on how the billionaires in France can help their citizens.  Surely since you are constantly forcusing on rich people, you as a Commie must have some ideas up your sleeves as to how these rich people can help their fellow citizens all over Europe.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Outsiders have greeted the election of Petro Poroshenko as Ukraine's new president with tremendous hope. The billionaire chocolatier has vowed strong steps to bring peace to his troubled country and leadership that bridges differences with Ukrainian separatists and his Russian neighbors. Optimistic observers predict that he is too rich to be bought and therefore likely to overcome the bad government performance and rampant citizen cynicism that has plagued that country.
> 
> Yet the experiences of other nations with billionaire executives do not bode well for Ukraine. Billionaires have run for elective office in 13 nations around the world and in most cases, the tycoon has won. But many of these campaign winners have overseen administrations beset by corruption, poor performance, and blatant conflicts of interest."
> 
> *How did the billionaire solution turn out in Georgia?*
> 
> "In the former Soviet republic of Georgia, billionaire Bidzina 'Boris' Ivanishvili has a net worth equal to one-third of his country's $15.8 billion gross domestic product, according to Forbes magazine.
> 
> "He came into politics following major policy disagreements with Georgian president Mikheil Saakashvili.
> 
> "Saakashvili, who was elected in 2008 on an anticorruption platform, pursued pro-Western and pro-NATO policies and sought membership in NATO and the European Union.
> 
> "Russian leaders were upset with those moves, and after talks failed, they sent military troops into Georgia in 2008 to support separatists in the region of South Ossetia."
> 
> Can a Billionaire Save Ukraine?*|*Darrell West
> 
> *Billionaires would seem to be the problem here, regardless of religion or ethnicity.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that Comrade George can't keep his mind off of money and those who have money.  However, Comrade George's article is just someone's blogs' which is really an Opinion Piece.  Since there are many billionaires in Europe and since this is the Europe forum, perhaps Comrade George can give us his opinion as to how the billionaires there can help their fellow citizens with all their money.  How about in Spain, Comrade George?  Do you have any ideas about how they could help Spain?  Give us your ideas on how the billionaires in France can help their citizens.  Surely since you are constantly forcusing on rich people, you as a Commie must have some ideas up your sleeves as to how these rich people can help their fellow citizens all over Europe.
Click to expand...

Have you noticed the number of conflicting opinions one can find on USMB?
What reason would you have to post here if you object to conflicting opinions?
You obviously find it hard to remember the title or topic of this particular thread.

Nootropic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Outsiders have greeted the election of Petro Poroshenko as Ukraine's new president with tremendous hope. The billionaire chocolatier has vowed strong steps to bring peace to his troubled country and leadership that bridges differences with Ukrainian separatists and his Russian neighbors. Optimistic observers predict that he is too rich to be bought and therefore likely to overcome the bad government performance and rampant citizen cynicism that has plagued that country.
> 
> Yet the experiences of other nations with billionaire executives do not bode well for Ukraine. Billionaires have run for elective office in 13 nations around the world and in most cases, the tycoon has won. But many of these campaign winners have overseen administrations beset by corruption, poor performance, and blatant conflicts of interest."
> 
> *How did the billionaire solution turn out in Georgia?*
> 
> "In the former Soviet republic of Georgia, billionaire Bidzina 'Boris' Ivanishvili has a net worth equal to one-third of his country's $15.8 billion gross domestic product, according to Forbes magazine.
> 
> "He came into politics following major policy disagreements with Georgian president Mikheil Saakashvili.
> 
> "Saakashvili, who was elected in 2008 on an anticorruption platform, pursued pro-Western and pro-NATO policies and sought membership in NATO and the European Union.
> 
> "Russian leaders were upset with those moves, and after talks failed, they sent military troops into Georgia in 2008 to support separatists in the region of South Ossetia."
> 
> Can a Billionaire Save Ukraine?*|*Darrell West
> 
> *Billionaires would seem to be the problem here, regardless of religion or ethnicity.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that Comrade George can't keep his mind off of money and those who have money.  However, Comrade George's article is just someone's blogs' which is really an Opinion Piece.  Since there are many billionaires in Europe and since this is the Europe forum, perhaps Comrade George can give us his opinion as to how the billionaires there can help their fellow citizens with all their money.  How about in Spain, Comrade George?  Do you have any ideas about how they could help Spain?  Give us your ideas on how the billionaires in France can help their citizens.  Surely since you are constantly forcusing on rich people, you as a Commie must have some ideas up your sleeves as to how these rich people can help their fellow citizens all over Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you noticed the number of conflicting opinions one can find on USMB?
> What reason would you have to post here if you object to conflicting opinions?
> You obviously find it hard to remember the title or topic of this particular thread.
> 
> Nootropic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


But, Comrade George, you have parked yourself here on the Europe forum and wringing this thread dry by just concentrating on the Ukraine because you want the readers to believe that all the troubles in the Ukraine are because of the Jews.  So much is happening in Europe so I wonder if you can drag yourself away from the Ukraine and your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and tell us in your own words (not someone else's opinion) what you think can help Europe in economic matters.  Could you even tell us why you think the Golden Dawn has done so well in Greece?


----------



## georgephillip

Mossad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*"Ukraine[edit]*

"In February 2011, a Palestinian engineer, Dirar Abu Seesi, was allegedly pulled off a train by Mossad agents en route to the capital Kiev from Kharkiv. He had been planning to apply for Ukrainian citizenship, and reappeared in an Israeli jail only 3 weeks after the incident.[41]

*"Middle East[edit]*

"A report published on the Israeli militarys official website in February, 2014 said that Middle Eastern countries that cooperate with Israel (Mossad) are the United Arab Emirates, Afghanistan, the Republic of Azerbaijan, Bahrain and Saudi Arabia. 

"The report claimed that Bahrain has been providing Israel with intelligence on Iranian and Palestinian organizations. 

"The report also highlights the growing secret cooperation with Saudi Arabia, claiming that Mossad has been in direct contact with Saudi intelligence about Irans nuclear energy program."


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Mossad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *"Ukraine[edit]*
> 
> "In February 2011, a Palestinian engineer, Dirar Abu Seesi, was allegedly pulled off a train by Mossad agents en route to the capital Kiev from Kharkiv. He had been planning to apply for Ukrainian citizenship, and reappeared in an Israeli jail only 3 weeks after the incident.[41]
> 
> *"Middle East[edit]*
> 
> "A report published on the Israeli militarys official website in February, 2014 said that Middle Eastern countries that cooperate with Israel (Mossad) are the United Arab Emirates, Afghanistan, the Republic of Azerbaijan, Bahrain and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> "The report claimed that Bahrain has been providing Israel with intelligence on Iranian and Palestinian organizations.
> 
> "The report also highlights the growing secret cooperation with Saudi Arabia, claiming that Mossad has been in direct contact with Saudi intelligence about Irans nuclear energy program."



Still only focusing on the Jews, your favorite scapegoats, Comrade George, when so much else is going on which doesn't even concern the Jews?  By the way, a teacher in Los Angeles, when there was an article about Wikipedia in the newspaper, made a comment about how she never lets her students use Wikipedia because people can put on the site whatever they want, and she wants her students to use regular encyclopedias, something that Comrade George seems loathe to do.  Meanwhile, Comrade George, has there been anything else going on in Europe that has caught your eye?  Lots has been happening, but you appear only to want to talk about the Jews and or Israel in your posts.  Say, I know, can you tell us why there was such terrible rioting in Spain recently?


----------



## montelatici

Shoshona does not allow any criticism of Jews.  She is the USMB censor. Her most frequently used tactic is to high jack a thread of whatever subject and points to a totally unrelated situation.  So, on a Ukraine thread, she brings up a demonstration against the right wing government in Spain.  She is precious.


----------



## georgephillip

$hoshona?


----------



## Sally

montelatici said:


> Shoshona does not allow any criticism of Jews.  She is the USMB censor. Her most frequently used tactic is to high jack a thread of whatever subject and points to a totally unrelated situation.  So, on a Ukraine thread, she brings up a demonstration against the right wing government in Spain.  She is precious.



Oh look, it is Haniya,  the convert to Islam.  When someone looked up her Facebook page and Haniya realized what had happened, she quickly locked her page up very darn quick.  How nice that we have a woman who has converted to Islam posting so she can show us how she, herself, hates the Jews and who also spews the Muslim propaganda line.  How many innocent people have your new brethren murdered today, Haniya, in the name of their religion?  Maybe since someone popped up on Haniya's screen name one time and said his wife comes from Spain, he can be the one to tell us what is happening in Spain these days.  Can you get him to come back, Haniya?


----------



## Bloodrock44

Still obsessed with Jews I see. Is there a thought that doesn't pass through your tiny mind that isn't about Jews? I asked you to explain your obsession a couple months ago and you gave a non answer. You'll feel much better if you come clean and tell us. Even if it was that a little Jewish girl bitch slapped you in Kindergarten.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> $hoshona?



Here's Comrade George back with his dollar signs once again.  I guess if you don't have the bucks, the next best thing is to show the readers that you can find the dollar sign on your computer.  Poor Comrade George, he doesn't realize that Haniya doesn't like people knowing her new name since she converted to Islam so she figured she would call me Shosana.  Sorry to bust your bubble, but Sally is on my birth certificate.  Actually I did know an Israeli out here years ago named Shoshana.  She used to like to feed the cows lettuce at the local agricultural college.  You ever get up to Pierce College, Comrade George, to see animals in a big city?  See, Comrade George, if you ever got out of your neighborhood that is populated only with those from Central America, you will be surprised at the different groups who actually live in Los Angeles.


----------



## Hossfly

Bloodrock44 said:


> Still obsessed with Jews I see. Is there a thought that doesn't pass through your tiny mind that isn't about Jews? I asked you to explain your obsession a couple months ago and you gave a non answer. You'll feel much better if you come clean and tell us. Even if it was that a little Jewish girl bitch slapped you in Kindergarten.


Not only slapped him but sat on his face.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Outsiders have greeted the election of Petro Poroshenko as Ukraine's new president with tremendous hope. The billionaire chocolatier has vowed strong steps to bring peace to his troubled country and leadership that bridges differences with Ukrainian separatists and his Russian neighbors. Optimistic observers predict that he is too rich to be bought and therefore likely to overcome the bad government performance and rampant citizen cynicism that has plagued that country.
> 
> Yet the experiences of other nations with billionaire executives do not bode well for Ukraine. Billionaires have run for elective office in 13 nations around the world and in most cases, the tycoon has won. But many of these campaign winners have overseen administrations beset by corruption, poor performance, and blatant conflicts of interest."
> 
> *How did the billionaire solution turn out in Georgia?*
> 
> "In the former Soviet republic of Georgia, billionaire Bidzina 'Boris' Ivanishvili has a net worth equal to one-third of his country's $15.8 billion gross domestic product, according to Forbes magazine.
> 
> "He came into politics following major policy disagreements with Georgian president Mikheil Saakashvili.
> 
> "Saakashvili, who was elected in 2008 on an anticorruption platform, pursued pro-Western and pro-NATO policies and sought membership in NATO and the European Union.
> 
> "Russian leaders were upset with those moves, and after talks failed, they sent military troops into Georgia in 2008 to support separatists in the region of South Ossetia."
> 
> Can a Billionaire Save Ukraine?*|*Darrell West
> 
> *Billionaires would seem to be the problem here, regardless of religion or ethnicity.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that Comrade George can't keep his mind off of money and those who have money.  However, Comrade George's article is just someone's blogs' which is really an Opinion Piece.  Since there are many billionaires in Europe and since this is the Europe forum, perhaps Comrade George can give us his opinion as to how the billionaires there can help their fellow citizens with all their money.  How about in Spain, Comrade George?  Do you have any ideas about how they could help Spain?  Give us your ideas on how the billionaires in France can help their citizens.  Surely since you are constantly forcusing on rich people, you as a Commie must have some ideas up your sleeves as to how these rich people can help their fellow citizens all over Europe.
Click to expand...


Billionaires........Where there is such wealth created in such a short time.....criminal acts have transpired......moreover this thread is about the Ukraine.....not Europe.....Your distasteful attacks towards George are BANAL at best.............Time for your to look in the Mirror and what do you see, Yep BANALITY

I'm theliq and unlike you I stand for truth and rights..........Get a Life


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> "Outsiders have greeted the election of Petro Poroshenko as Ukraine's new president with tremendous hope. The billionaire chocolatier has vowed strong steps to bring peace to his troubled country and leadership that bridges differences with Ukrainian separatists and his Russian neighbors. Optimistic observers predict that he is too rich to be bought and therefore likely to overcome the bad government performance and rampant citizen cynicism that has plagued that country.
> 
> Yet the experiences of other nations with billionaire executives do not bode well for Ukraine. Billionaires have run for elective office in 13 nations around the world and in most cases, the tycoon has won. But many of these campaign winners have overseen administrations beset by corruption, poor performance, and blatant conflicts of interest."
> 
> *How did the billionaire solution turn out in Georgia?*
> 
> "In the former Soviet republic of Georgia, billionaire Bidzina 'Boris' Ivanishvili has a net worth equal to one-third of his country's $15.8 billion gross domestic product, according to Forbes magazine.
> 
> "He came into politics following major policy disagreements with Georgian president Mikheil Saakashvili.
> 
> "Saakashvili, who was elected in 2008 on an anticorruption platform, pursued pro-Western and pro-NATO policies and sought membership in NATO and the European Union.
> 
> "Russian leaders were upset with those moves, and after talks failed, they sent military troops into Georgia in 2008 to support separatists in the region of South Ossetia."
> 
> Can a Billionaire Save Ukraine?*|*Darrell West
> 
> *Billionaires would seem to be the problem here, regardless of religion or ethnicity.*



George Hi,your expert posts are completely wasted on the likes of Patient Sal,because she probably thinks you are talking about the American State of Georgia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......I reckon she is an Israeli citizen living in Israel.....Her HYPOCRICY is that she accuses you of talking money,YET that is all SHE talks of when posting to you. She is a Bloody SAD case indeed...steve


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still obsessed with Jews I see. Is there a thought that doesn't pass through your tiny mind that isn't about Jews? I asked you to explain your obsession a couple months ago and you gave a non answer. You'll feel much better if you come clean and tell us. Even if it was that a little Jewish girl bitch slapped you in Kindergarten.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only slapped him but sat on his face.
Click to expand...


Silly simplistic comment Hoss,but amusing all the same,I'm sure George saw the funny side......steve..Ever Living,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure,friend.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still obsessed with Jews I see. Is there a thought that doesn't pass through your tiny mind that isn't about Jews? I asked you to explain your obsession a couple months ago and you gave a non answer. You'll feel much better if you come clean and tell us. Even if it was that a little Jewish girl bitch slapped you in Kindergarten.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only slapped him but sat on his face.
Click to expand...


Who could ask for more, Hoss.

steve


----------



## georgephillip

Bloodrock44 said:


> Still obsessed with Jews I see. Is there a thought that doesn't pass through your tiny mind that isn't about Jews? I asked you to explain your obsession a couple months ago and you gave a non answer. You'll feel much better if you come clean and tell us. Even if it was that a little Jewish girl bitch slapped you in Kindergarten.


I'm obsessed with those who kill children, including Jews, for money, Bloodstool; I can see why punks like you would experience cognitive dissonance when encountering that.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that Comrade George can't keep his mind off of money and those who have money.  However, Comrade George's article is just someone's blogs' which is really an Opinion Piece.  Since there are many billionaires in Europe and since this is the Europe forum, perhaps Comrade George can give us his opinion as to how the billionaires there can help their fellow citizens with all their money.  How about in Spain, Comrade George?  Do you have any ideas about how they could help Spain?  Give us your ideas on how the billionaires in France can help their citizens.  Surely since you are constantly forcusing on rich people, you as a Commie must have some ideas up your sleeves as to how these rich people can help their fellow citizens all over Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the number of conflicting opinions one can find on USMB?
> What reason would you have to post here if you object to conflicting opinions?
> You obviously find it hard to remember the title or topic of this particular thread.
> 
> Nootropic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, Comrade George, you have parked yourself here on the Europe forum and wringing this thread dry by just concentrating on the Ukraine because you want the readers to believe that all the troubles in the Ukraine are because of the Jews.  So much is happening in Europe so I wonder if you can drag yourself away from the Ukraine and your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and tell us in your own words (not someone else's opinion) what you think can help Europe in economic matters.  Could you even tell us why you think the Golden Dawn has done so well in Greece?
Click to expand...

Why don't you start a thread on Golden Dawn and we'll all find out, Ha$bra $ally, or would that be above your pay grade?


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> $hoshona?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Comrade George back with his dollar signs once again.  I guess if you don't have the bucks, the next best thing is to show the readers that you can find the dollar sign on your computer.  Poor Comrade George, he doesn't realize that Haniya doesn't like people knowing her new name since she converted to Islam so she figured she would call me Shosana.  Sorry to bust your bubble, but Sally is on my birth certificate.  Actually I did know an Israeli out here years ago named Shoshana.  She used to like to feed the cows lettuce at the local agricultural college.  You ever get up to Pierce College, Comrade George, to see animals in a big city?  See, Comrade George, if you ever got out of your neighborhood that is populated only with those from Central America, you will be surprised at the different groups who actually live in Los Angeles.
Click to expand...

What's even more pathetic than Ha$bara $ally and the deflections she posts is that she's apparently gullible enough to think anyone believes anything she says. How are the medical benefits at Ha$bara, $al?


----------



## georgephillip

theliq said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Outsiders have greeted the election of Petro Poroshenko as Ukraine's new president with tremendous hope. The billionaire chocolatier has vowed strong steps to bring peace to his troubled country and leadership that bridges differences with Ukrainian separatists and his Russian neighbors. Optimistic observers predict that he is too rich to be bought and therefore likely to overcome the bad government performance and rampant citizen cynicism that has plagued that country.
> 
> Yet the experiences of other nations with billionaire executives do not bode well for Ukraine. Billionaires have run for elective office in 13 nations around the world and in most cases, the tycoon has won. But many of these campaign winners have overseen administrations beset by corruption, poor performance, and blatant conflicts of interest."
> 
> *How did the billionaire solution turn out in Georgia?*
> 
> "In the former Soviet republic of Georgia, billionaire Bidzina 'Boris' Ivanishvili has a net worth equal to one-third of his country's $15.8 billion gross domestic product, according to Forbes magazine.
> 
> "He came into politics following major policy disagreements with Georgian president Mikheil Saakashvili.
> 
> "Saakashvili, who was elected in 2008 on an anticorruption platform, pursued pro-Western and pro-NATO policies and sought membership in NATO and the European Union.
> 
> "Russian leaders were upset with those moves, and after talks failed, they sent military troops into Georgia in 2008 to support separatists in the region of South Ossetia."
> 
> Can a Billionaire Save Ukraine?*|*Darrell West
> 
> *Billionaires would seem to be the problem here, regardless of religion or ethnicity.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Hi,your expert posts are completely wasted on the likes of Patient Sal,because she probably thinks you are talking about the American State of Georgia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......I reckon she is an Israeli citizen living in Israel.....Her HYPOCRICY is that she accuses you of talking money,YET that is all SHE talks of when posting to you. She is a Bloody SAD case indeed...steve
Click to expand...

*Compared to some hasbara I've seen at USMB, Patient Sal is a chocolate covered snowflake.

Maybe she's Ukrainian?*

"When billionaires gain public office, they almost always are criticized for using their abundant financial resources to win elections, and once they are in office, observers worry whether they are abusing their positions to further their own social and economic interests. 

"Given the wide-ranging business interests of most politicians who are very wealthy, conflicts of interest are inevitable.

"It is not likely that Poroshenko will be an exception to this rule. He has a chocolate factory in Russia and has had business dealings with many people in Europe, the Ukraine, and Russia. 

"The biggest challenge facing him is the fusion of economic and political influence in Ukraine. 

"That connection invariably creates political resentments and clear conflicts of interest. 

"The large number of billionaire leaders around the world who have been accused of vote buying, influence peddling, or outright corruption suggests Poroshenko will not have an easy path to success.

Can a Billionaire Save Ukraine?*|*Darrell West

*FWIW, I think Poroshenko will rule over the next IMF looting of Ukraine for a single term before the voters realize they've been fucked again.

At that point, the Champ may get his turn in power.*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Outsiders have greeted the election of Petro Poroshenko as Ukraine's new president with tremendous hope. The billionaire chocolatier has vowed strong steps to bring peace to his troubled country and leadership that bridges differences with Ukrainian separatists and his Russian neighbors. Optimistic observers predict that he is too rich to be bought and therefore likely to overcome the bad government performance and rampant citizen cynicism that has plagued that country.
> 
> Yet the experiences of other nations with billionaire executives do not bode well for Ukraine. Billionaires have run for elective office in 13 nations around the world and in most cases, the tycoon has won. But many of these campaign winners have overseen administrations beset by corruption, poor performance, and blatant conflicts of interest."
> 
> *How did the billionaire solution turn out in Georgia?*
> 
> "In the former Soviet republic of Georgia, billionaire Bidzina 'Boris' Ivanishvili has a net worth equal to one-third of his country's $15.8 billion gross domestic product, according to Forbes magazine.
> 
> "He came into politics following major policy disagreements with Georgian president Mikheil Saakashvili.
> 
> "Saakashvili, who was elected in 2008 on an anticorruption platform, pursued pro-Western and pro-NATO policies and sought membership in NATO and the European Union.
> 
> "Russian leaders were upset with those moves, and after talks failed, they sent military troops into Georgia in 2008 to support separatists in the region of South Ossetia."
> 
> Can a Billionaire Save Ukraine?*|*Darrell West
> 
> *Billionaires would seem to be the problem here, regardless of religion or ethnicity.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Hi,your expert posts are completely wasted on the likes of Patient Sal,because she probably thinks you are talking about the American State of Georgia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......I reckon she is an Israeli citizen living in Israel.....Her HYPOCRICY is that she accuses you of talking money,YET that is all SHE talks of when posting to you. She is a Bloody SAD case indeed...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Compared to some hasbara I've seen at USMB, Patient Sal is a chocolate covered snowflake.
> 
> Maybe she's Ukrainian?*
> 
> "When billionaires gain public office, they almost always are criticized for using their abundant financial resources to win elections, and once they are in office, observers worry whether they are abusing their positions to further their own social and economic interests.
> 
> "Given the wide-ranging business interests of most politicians who are very wealthy, conflicts of interest are inevitable.
> 
> "It is not likely that Poroshenko will be an exception to this rule. He has a chocolate factory in Russia and has had business dealings with many people in Europe, the Ukraine, and Russia.
> 
> "The biggest challenge facing him is the fusion of economic and political influence in Ukraine.
> 
> "That connection invariably creates political resentments and clear conflicts of interest.
> 
> "The large number of billionaire leaders around the world who have been accused of vote buying, influence peddling, or outright corruption suggests Poroshenko will not have an easy path to success.
> 
> Can a Billionaire Save Ukraine?*|*Darrell West
> 
> *FWIW, I think Poroshenko will rule over the next IMF looting of Ukraine for a single term before the voters realize they've been fucked again.
> 
> At that point, the Champ may get his turn in power.*
Click to expand...


It really is fun seeing ther Loser in  Life and the Mental Patient from Australia team up.  What free entertainment reading these silly guys.  By the way, Comrade George, how about you get away from your computer today and hitch hike to the Kenneth Hahn Park on La Cienga.  When you get to the top, the view will be magnificent.  Meanwhile, Comrade George, it is very obvious that your are ignoring Bloodrock's posts about your obsession with the Jews.  He is right you know.  Your obsession with your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, appears to be evident to any intelligent readers who happens to catch your posts.  Hmm, if Comrade George does happen to pull himself away from his computer and go to the park, he can brag to the other people he comes across there that he knows how to find the dollar sign on his computer.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Outsiders have greeted the election of Petro Poroshenko as Ukraine's new president with tremendous hope. The billionaire chocolatier has vowed strong steps to bring peace to his troubled country and leadership that bridges differences with Ukrainian separatists and his Russian neighbors. Optimistic observers predict that he is too rich to be bought and therefore likely to overcome the bad government performance and rampant citizen cynicism that has plagued that country.
> 
> Yet the experiences of other nations with billionaire executives do not bode well for Ukraine. Billionaires have run for elective office in 13 nations around the world and in most cases, the tycoon has won. But many of these campaign winners have overseen administrations beset by corruption, poor performance, and blatant conflicts of interest."
> 
> *How did the billionaire solution turn out in Georgia?*
> 
> "In the former Soviet republic of Georgia, billionaire Bidzina 'Boris' Ivanishvili has a net worth equal to one-third of his country's $15.8 billion gross domestic product, according to Forbes magazine.
> 
> "He came into politics following major policy disagreements with Georgian president Mikheil Saakashvili.
> 
> "Saakashvili, who was elected in 2008 on an anticorruption platform, pursued pro-Western and pro-NATO policies and sought membership in NATO and the European Union.
> 
> "Russian leaders were upset with those moves, and after talks failed, they sent military troops into Georgia in 2008 to support separatists in the region of South Ossetia."
> 
> Can a Billionaire Save Ukraine?*|*Darrell West
> 
> *Billionaires would seem to be the problem here, regardless of religion or ethnicity.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Hi,your expert posts are completely wasted on the likes of Patient Sal,because she probably thinks you are talking about the American State of Georgia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......I reckon she is an Israeli citizen living in Israel.....Her HYPOCRICY is that she accuses you of talking money,YET that is all SHE talks of when posting to you. She is a Bloody SAD case indeed...steve
Click to expand...


Poor Stevie, looks like he missed his appointment with the psychiatrist.  Meanwhile, perhaps Stevie can explain to us why this thread is still going on from the beginning of March?  Is he that mentally deficient that he doesn't realize that his sidekick Georgie has an obsession with the Jews?  Lots of hard news coming out of the Ukraine which could be reported here, but Stevie doesn't seems to catch on that his sidekick only wants to drag his scapegoats into what is happening there.  By the way, Stevie, are you by chance posting anything about your own country?  I don't have the time to read all these forums so I wondered if you are giving the readers any news from Australia, or are you like Georgie obsessed with the Jews also.


----------



## georgephillip

"Jewish immigration from Ukraine has more than doubled since the start of the year over 2013 figures, the agency said. Israel has seen 762 immigrants arrive from Ukraine between January and April, compared to 315 over the same period a year ago.

"The agency is preparing to help facilitate the departure of more families from Donetsk should the hostilities there continue.

"Agency chairman Natan Sharansky, a former Soviet dissident who was born in Donetsk, said in a statement: 'Due to the current situation in the country we have significantly expanded our activities, assisting those who wish to immigrate to Israel.'"

Israel rescues Ukrainian Jews stranded by fighting | JPost | Israel News


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Hi,your expert posts are completely wasted on the likes of Patient Sal,because she probably thinks you are talking about the American State of Georgia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......I reckon she is an Israeli citizen living in Israel.....Her HYPOCRICY is that she accuses you of talking money,YET that is all SHE talks of when posting to you. She is a Bloody SAD case indeed...steve
> 
> 
> 
> *Compared to some hasbara I've seen at USMB, Patient Sal is a chocolate covered snowflake.
> 
> Maybe she's Ukrainian?*
> 
> "When billionaires gain public office, they almost always are criticized for using their abundant financial resources to win elections, and once they are in office, observers worry whether they are abusing their positions to further their own social and economic interests.
> 
> "Given the wide-ranging business interests of most politicians who are very wealthy, conflicts of interest are inevitable.
> 
> "It is not likely that Poroshenko will be an exception to this rule. He has a chocolate factory in Russia and has had business dealings with many people in Europe, the Ukraine, and Russia.
> 
> "The biggest challenge facing him is the fusion of economic and political influence in Ukraine.
> 
> "That connection invariably creates political resentments and clear conflicts of interest.
> 
> "The large number of billionaire leaders around the world who have been accused of vote buying, influence peddling, or outright corruption suggests Poroshenko will not have an easy path to success.
> 
> Can a Billionaire Save Ukraine?*|*Darrell West
> 
> *FWIW, I think Poroshenko will rule over the next IMF looting of Ukraine for a single term before the voters realize they've been fucked again.
> 
> At that point, the Champ may get his turn in power.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is fun seeing ther Loser in  Life and the Mental Patient from Australia team up.  What free entertainment reading these silly guys.  By the way, Comrade George, how about you get away from your computer today and hitch hike to the Kenneth Hahn Park on La Cienga.  When you get to the top, the view will be magnificent.  Meanwhile, Comrade George, it is very obvious that your are ignoring Bloodrock's posts about your obsession with the Jews.  He is right you know.  Your obsession with your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, appears to be evident to any intelligent readers who happens to catch your posts.  Hmm, if Comrade George does happen to pull himself away from his computer and go to the park, he can brag to the other people he comes across there that he knows how to find the dollar sign on his computer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Compared to some hasbara I've seen at USMB, Patient Sal is a chocolate covered snowflake.
> 
> Maybe she's Ukrainian?*
> 
> "When billionaires gain public office, they almost always are criticized for using their abundant financial resources to win elections, and once they are in office, observers worry whether they are abusing their positions to further their own social and economic interests.
> 
> "Given the wide-ranging business interests of most politicians who are very wealthy, conflicts of interest are inevitable.
> 
> "It is not likely that Poroshenko will be an exception to this rule. He has a chocolate factory in Russia and has had business dealings with many people in Europe, the Ukraine, and Russia.
> 
> "The biggest challenge facing him is the fusion of economic and political influence in Ukraine.
> 
> "That connection invariably creates political resentments and clear conflicts of interest.
> 
> "The large number of billionaire leaders around the world who have been accused of vote buying, influence peddling, or outright corruption suggests Poroshenko will not have an easy path to success.
> 
> Can a Billionaire Save Ukraine?*|*Darrell West
> 
> *FWIW, I think Poroshenko will rule over the next IMF looting of Ukraine for a single term before the voters realize they've been fucked again.
> 
> At that point, the Champ may get his turn in power.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is fun seeing ther Loser in  Life and the Mental Patient from Australia team up.  What free entertainment reading these silly guys.  By the way, Comrade George, how about you get away from your computer today and hitch hike to the Kenneth Hahn Park on La Cienga.  When you get to the top, the view will be magnificent.  Meanwhile, Comrade George, it is very obvious that your are ignoring Bloodrock's posts about your obsession with the Jews.  He is right you know.  Your obsession with your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, appears to be evident to any intelligent readers who happens to catch your posts.  Hmm, if Comrade George does happen to pull himself away from his computer and go to the park, he can brag to the other people he comes across there that he knows how to find the dollar sign on his computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Attempting to dig your way out, Commie?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "Jewish immigration from Ukraine has more than doubled since the start of the year over 2013 figures, the agency said. Israel has seen 762 immigrants arrive from Ukraine between January and April, compared to 315 over the same period a year ago.
> 
> "The agency is preparing to help facilitate the departure of more families from Donetsk should the hostilities there continue.
> 
> "Agency chairman Natan Sharansky, a former Soviet dissident who was born in Donetsk, said in a statement: 'Due to the current situation in the country we have significantly expanded our activities, assisting those who wish to immigrate to Israel.'"
> 
> Israel rescues Ukrainian Jews stranded by fighting | JPost | Israel News



The NeoNazis are rising all over Europe, Comrade Georgie, and that includes the Ukraine.  Do you really think these Jews are safe from the Neo Nazis.  I think it is great if Jewish Ukrainians are flown out of the area into Israel.  Perhaps it is time for you to hitch hike up to Plummer's Park in West Hollywood and ask all those who are from Russia and the former states of the USSR why they left their native lands.


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is fun seeing ther Loser in  Life and the Mental Patient from Australia team up.  What free entertainment reading these silly guys.  By the way, Comrade George, how about you get away from your computer today and hitch hike to the Kenneth Hahn Park on La Cienga.  When you get to the top, the view will be magnificent.  Meanwhile, Comrade George, it is very obvious that your are ignoring Bloodrock's posts about your obsession with the Jews.  He is right you know.  Your obsession with your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, appears to be evident to any intelligent readers who happens to catch your posts.  Hmm, if Comrade George does happen to pull himself away from his computer and go to the park, he can brag to the other people he comes across there that he knows how to find the dollar sign on his computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attempting to dig your way out, Commie?
Click to expand...


Maybe he is dim enough to believe that the readers can't see how obsessed he is with the Jews.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is fun seeing ther Loser in  Life and the Mental Patient from Australia team up.  What free entertainment reading these silly guys.  By the way, Comrade George, how about you get away from your computer today and hitch hike to the Kenneth Hahn Park on La Cienga.  When you get to the top, the view will be magnificent.  Meanwhile, Comrade George, it is very obvious that your are ignoring Bloodrock's posts about your obsession with the Jews.  He is right you know.  Your obsession with your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, appears to be evident to any intelligent readers who happens to catch your posts.  Hmm, if Comrade George does happen to pull himself away from his computer and go to the park, he can brag to the other people he comes across there that he knows how to find the dollar sign on his computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attempting to dig your way out, Commie?
Click to expand...

Trying to find all those dead gooks, BK.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attempting to dig your way out, Commie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to find all those dead gooks, BK.
Click to expand...


Now, Georgie, fess up.  You don't care about the Vietnamese just as you don't care about the Arabs.  They are just your pawns to use against the U.S. and the Jews.  Perhaps you try to use the Vietnamese as your pawns as a way to cover up your own shortcomings.  After all, I doubt that there are many American men who would have faked a bad back after only ten days of basic training because, as you yourself stated, you were homesick.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Jewish immigration from Ukraine has more than doubled since the start of the year over 2013 figures, the agency said. Israel has seen 762 immigrants arrive from Ukraine between January and April, compared to 315 over the same period a year ago.
> 
> "The agency is preparing to help facilitate the departure of more families from Donetsk should the hostilities there continue.
> 
> "Agency chairman Natan Sharansky, a former Soviet dissident who was born in Donetsk, said in a statement: 'Due to the current situation in the country we have significantly expanded our activities, assisting those who wish to immigrate to Israel.'"
> 
> Israel rescues Ukrainian Jews stranded by fighting | JPost | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NeoNazis are rising all over Europe, Comrade Georgie, and that includes the Ukraine.  Do you really think these Jews are safe from the Neo Nazis.  I think it is great if Jewish Ukrainians are flown out of the area into Israel.  Perhaps it is time for you to hitch hike up to Plummer's Park in West Hollywood and ask all those who are from Russia and the former states of the USSR why they left their native lands.
Click to expand...


The thing you forgot to mention Patient Sal, is the Growth of Jewish Neo-Nazis in Israel !!!!!I will repeat....NEO-NAZIS IN ISRAEL....which has normal Israelis and the Government extremely concerned.....Why did you not mention this Patient Sal......O that's right you have a selective memory.

So this is for YOU........Sal.................................FOLKS JUST TYPE IN.....NEO NAZIS IN ISRAEL.......and read about the abomination of Jewish Neo-Nazis. Sally loves NAZIS


----------



## georgephillip

"Police in Israel have uncovered a neo-Nazi ring which was responsible for vandalising synagogues and carrying out attacks on Jews and foreign workers in Israel, a court was told yesterday.

"The group of eight Russian immigrants aged between 18 and 21 appeared in court following an 18-month investigation into attacks on two synagogues in which swastikas were painted on the walls of the buildings. 

"The men covered their heads with their shirts during the hearing, revealing arms tattooed with Nazi imagery.

"More than a million people from the former Soviet Union have emigrated to Israel, which has a population of seven million, since 1990, taking advantage of Israel's Law of Return which allows anyone to claim citizenship if they have a Jewish grandparent. 

"Many of the new immigrants have little connection to Judaism and emigrated for economic reasons."

Israeli neo-Nazi ring caught after attacks on synagogues | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Jewish immigration from Ukraine has more than doubled since the start of the year over 2013 figures, the agency said. Israel has seen 762 immigrants arrive from Ukraine between January and April, compared to 315 over the same period a year ago.
> 
> "The agency is preparing to help facilitate the departure of more families from Donetsk should the hostilities there continue.
> 
> "Agency chairman Natan Sharansky, a former Soviet dissident who was born in Donetsk, said in a statement: 'Due to the current situation in the country we have significantly expanded our activities, assisting those who wish to immigrate to Israel.'"
> 
> Israel rescues Ukrainian Jews stranded by fighting | JPost | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NeoNazis are rising all over Europe, Comrade Georgie, and that includes the Ukraine.  Do you really think these Jews are safe from the Neo Nazis.  I think it is great if Jewish Ukrainians are flown out of the area into Israel.  Perhaps it is time for you to hitch hike up to Plummer's Park in West Hollywood and ask all those who are from Russia and the former states of the USSR why they left their native lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing you forgot to mention Patient Sal, is the Growth of Jewish Neo-Nazis in Israel !!!!!I will repeat....NEO-NAZIS IN ISRAEL....which has normal Israelis and the Government extremely concerned.....Why did you not mention this Patient Sal......O that's right you have a selective memory.
> 
> So this is for YOU........Sal.................................FOLKS JUST TYPE IN.....NEO NAZIS IN ISRAEL.......and read about the abomination of Jewish Neo-Nazis. Sally loves NAZIS
Click to expand...


Sorry, Stevie, but you forgot to mention how you actually know these NeoNazis are Jewish and not those Ukrainians who came to Israel with relatives who are Jewish.  Do you actually think that everyone in the world has relatives of the same religion they are?  Can your little mind process the thought that people in the same family have different religions?  Meanwhile, Stevie, why are you so interested in Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews, no matter where they live?  Are you trying to tell us that everything in your own country is honky dory and things never change?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "Police in Israel have uncovered a neo-Nazi ring which was responsible for vandalising synagogues and carrying out attacks on Jews and foreign workers in Israel, a court was told yesterday.
> 
> "The group of eight Russian immigrants aged between 18 and 21 appeared in court following an 18-month investigation into attacks on two synagogues in which swastikas were painted on the walls of the buildings.
> 
> "The men covered their heads with their shirts during the hearing, revealing arms tattooed with Nazi imagery.
> 
> "More than a million people from the former Soviet Union have emigrated to Israel, which has a population of seven million, since 1990, taking advantage of Israel's Law of Return which allows anyone to claim citizenship if they have a Jewish grandparent.
> 
> "Many of the new immigrants have little connection to Judaism and emigrated for economic reasons."
> 
> Israeli neo-Nazi ring caught after attacks on synagogues | World news | The Guardian



While Comrade Georgie is still obsessing over his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, he is no doubt salivating over the rise of the NeoNazis in Europe because they will be causing more damage to the Jews in Europe.  How about, Comrade Georgie, since this is the Europe forum, you mention something about the Neo Nazi rise in Greece.

Greek Jews anxious over neo-Nazis' electoral gains | The Times of Israel

When I read the following article the other day, my mind went back to a woman I once knew who came from this area in Greece.   When the Nazis came, they required one member of her family to go to the Nazi headquarters in town to register the family.  Her father had a bad cold at the time, so her eldest sister went in his stead.  The sister never came back; and the father was so stressed out about this, they he had a heart attack and died.  Comrade Georgie is very lucky that he wasn't alive and living in Europe at that time or he, too, might have never returned to his home but sent to a concentration camp as an undesirable or shot on the spot and thrown into a mass grave.

Jewish cemetery desecrated in Thessaloniki, Greece | The Times of Israel


----------



## Bloodrock44

georgephillip said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still obsessed with Jews I see. Is there a thought that doesn't pass through your tiny mind that isn't about Jews? I asked you to explain your obsession a couple months ago and you gave a non answer. You'll feel much better if you come clean and tell us. Even if it was that a little Jewish girl bitch slapped you in Kindergarten.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with those who kill children, including Jews, for money, Bloodstool; I can see why punks like you would experience cognitive dissonance when encountering that.
Click to expand...


Bullshit ya commie piece of shit. The families of jailed Palestinians who kill Jewish babies get a monthly stipend. Don't see you starting any threads about them or any other group of people.


----------



## georgephillip

Bloodrock44 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still obsessed with Jews I see. Is there a thought that doesn't pass through your tiny mind that isn't about Jews? I asked you to explain your obsession a couple months ago and you gave a non answer. You'll feel much better if you come clean and tell us. Even if it was that a little Jewish girl bitch slapped you in Kindergarten.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with those who kill children, including Jews, for money, Bloodstool; I can see why punks like you would experience cognitive dissonance when encountering that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit ya commie piece of shit. The families of jailed Palestinians who kill Jewish babies get a monthly stipend. Don't see you starting any threads about them or any other group of people.
Click to expand...

I haven't taken money to kill, maim, and displace children; have you, Sissy?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with those who kill children, including Jews, for money, Bloodstool; I can see why punks like you would experience cognitive dissonance when encountering that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit ya commie piece of shit. The families of jailed Palestinians who kill Jewish babies get a monthly stipend. Don't see you starting any threads about them or any other group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't taken money to kill, maim, and displace children; have you, Sissy?
Click to expand...


Comrade Georgie, the sissy is you.  Any man who fakes a bad back after only ten days of basic training because he felt homesick is a sissy.  Don't you realize that many of the posters and also readers of these forums are veterans, and by calling posters who served killers as you usually do, you are putting these posters and readers down.  It is quite obvious that you close your eyes to what is going on in the world and the amount of killing going on in many different locations.  All you want to do is obsess over your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, or put down the country in which you live, a country which was not responsible for the position you find yourself in life.  It was your own lack of initiative.  In fact, you probably just yawn when you hear of a suicide or car bombing taking out unfortunate people who happened to be in the area.  You really don't care about people, but you certainly try to fake it out that you do.


----------



## theliq

Bloodrock44 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still obsessed with Jews I see. Is there a thought that doesn't pass through your tiny mind that isn't about Jews? I asked you to explain your obsession a couple months ago and you gave a non answer. You'll feel much better if you come clean and tell us. Even if it was that a little Jewish girl bitch slapped you in Kindergarten.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with those who kill children, including Jews, for money, Bloodstool; I can see why punks like you would experience cognitive dissonance when encountering that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit ya commie piece of shit. The families of jailed Palestinians who kill Jewish babies get a monthly stipend. Don't see you starting any threads about them or any other group of people.
Click to expand...


I will,Blood, because what you say is done much MORE to the Palestinians than Jewish folk......all killing on either side is really an abomination,but a few facts for you to comprehend.

Jews killed in the Palestinian/Israeli conflict....24,845....Wounded...35,356



Palestinians killed.................................90,785....Wounded...67,602

Over 14,000 Palestinian Children and BABIES have been killed/murdered...compared to 3212 Israeli Children and BABIES killed/murdered

You Blood should know better than to use inflammatory rhetoric on this very long standing  schism between these two Semitic peoples..steve


----------



## UJANGTEUING

wow this is very useful for me thank you very much, I was able to gain insight and knowledge which means, of course, historical knowledge


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NeoNazis are rising all over Europe, Comrade Georgie, and that includes the Ukraine.  Do you really think these Jews are safe from the Neo Nazis.  I think it is great if Jewish Ukrainians are flown out of the area into Israel.  Perhaps it is time for you to hitch hike up to Plummer's Park in West Hollywood and ask all those who are from Russia and the former states of the USSR why they left their native lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing you forgot to mention Patient Sal, is the Growth of Jewish Neo-Nazis in Israel !!!!!I will repeat....NEO-NAZIS IN ISRAEL....which has normal Israelis and the Government extremely concerned.....Why did you not mention this Patient Sal......O that's right you have a selective memory.
> 
> So this is for YOU........Sal.................................FOLKS JUST TYPE IN.....NEO NAZIS IN ISRAEL.......and read about the abomination of Jewish Neo-Nazis. Sally loves NAZIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Stevie, but you forgot to mention how you actually know these NeoNazis are Jewish and not those Ukrainians who came to Israel with relatives who are Jewish.  Do you actually think that everyone in the world has relatives of the same religion they are?  Can your little mind process the thought that people in the same family have different religions?  Meanwhile, Stevie, why are you so interested in Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews, no matter where they live?  Are you trying to tell us that everything in your own country is honky dory and things never change?
Click to expand...


Stop being an Idiot........Jewish Neo-Nazis in Israel....what the Fcuks going on !!!!!!??????Sal.......and we protect Jewish folk here in Paradise and all other minorities as it should be.SAY NO TO NEO-NAZIS EVERYWHERE.........The Jews are not scapegoats.....most are great people,most I said.........so stop accusing George and myself with your ridiculous posts.....Jews are like every race....most Great,a few SHITS.

George just reminds you mob, who wear ROSE TINTED GLASSES the reality of the truth.......Reality and Truth are not two words that could ever be spoken in your slanted posts Sal. Remember if you live in a glass house.......don't throw stones...just sayin.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing you forgot to mention Patient Sal, is the Growth of Jewish Neo-Nazis in Israel !!!!!I will repeat....NEO-NAZIS IN ISRAEL....which has normal Israelis and the Government extremely concerned.....Why did you not mention this Patient Sal......O that's right you have a selective memory.
> 
> So this is for YOU........Sal.................................FOLKS JUST TYPE IN.....NEO NAZIS IN ISRAEL.......and read about the abomination of Jewish Neo-Nazis. Sally loves NAZIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Stevie, but you forgot to mention how you actually know these NeoNazis are Jewish and not those Ukrainians who came to Israel with relatives who are Jewish.  Do you actually think that everyone in the world has relatives of the same religion they are?  Can your little mind process the thought that people in the same family have different religions?  Meanwhile, Stevie, why are you so interested in Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews, no matter where they live?  Are you trying to tell us that everything in your own country is honky dory and things never change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being an Idiot........Jewish Neo-Nazis in Israel....what the Fcuks going on !!!!!!??????Sal.......and we protect Jewish folk here in Paradise and all other minorities as it should be.SAY NO TO NEO-NAZIS EVERYWHERE.........The Jews are not scapegoats.....most are great people,most I said.........so stop accusing George and myself with your ridiculous posts.....Jews are like every race....most Great,a few SHITS.
> 
> George just reminds you mob, who wear ROSE TINTED GLASSES the reality of the truth.......Reality and Truth are not two words that could ever be spoken in your slanted posts Sal. Remember if you live in a glass house.......don't throw stones...just sayin.
Click to expand...


Stevie is such a hoot if he thinks he is convincing all the readers here that his new sidekick, Comrade Georgie, is not using the Jews as his favorite scapegoat.  Tell you what Stevie, since you are the "big successful businessman," why not scrounge together a little money for Comrade Georgie to fly over to France where he can march with the NeoNazis and yell in Englist "Jews out of France" the way the NeoNazis are yelling this in French.  Meanwhile, it looks like Stevie is loathe to even give the readers the news about what is happening in his own country.  Is it more important for him to stick up for his new anti-Semitic sidekick who uses the Jews as his scapegoats for his own failures in life?


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with those who kill children, including Jews, for money, Bloodstool; I can see why punks like you would experience cognitive dissonance when encountering that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit ya commie piece of shit. The families of jailed Palestinians who kill Jewish babies get a monthly stipend. Don't see you starting any threads about them or any other group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will,Blood, because what you say is done much MORE to the Palestinians than Jewish folk......all killing on either side is really an abomination,but a few facts for you to comprehend.
> 
> Jews killed in the Palestinian/Israeli conflict....24,845....Wounded...35,356
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians killed.................................90,785....Wounded...67,602
> 
> Over 14,000 Palestinian Children and BABIES have been killed/murdered...compared to 3212 Israeli Children and BABIES killed/murdered
> 
> You Blood should know better than to use inflammatory rhetoric on this very long standing  schism between these two Semitic peoples..steve
Click to expand...


How about, Stevie, you give us the statistics of all the innocent people murdered  by the Muslims in the Middle East countries.  Here are the Muslims murdering Christians and other Muslims by the carload, and Stevie only goes to the hate sites to find out about what is happening in the Israeli area.   Amazinb how there are posters like Stevie who keep on dragging up the same statistics, but never once mention all the murders of others in the Muslim Middle East.  I would suggest that Stevie take time out from reading the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites and start reading Raymond Ibrahim's tally of what is happening to the Christians by Muslims.


----------



## holston

Ukraine: Zionist America?s new Jewish colony | Veterans Today


> *Ukraine: Zionist America&#8217;s new Jewish colony*
> 
> *Both the new president and prime minister of Ukraine have now been &#8220;outed&#8221; as Jews* &#8212; and this in a country where most people, including the Right Sector fascists, happen to nourish a deep-seated hatred of Jews. This is surely a recipe for disaster&#8230;





> These four politicians (pictured) have two things in Common: (1) They all wield tremendous influence in the new Jew-controlled Ukraine. (2) They are ALL Jews. Far right, Ukraine&#8217;s new Prime Minister, Arsiniy Yatsenuk, a Jew (see below); next to him, American Secretary of State John Kerry, who recently discovered his &#8220;Jewish roots&#8221;; left of Kerry, Ukraine&#8217;s recently elected President, Petro Poroshenko, another Jew (see below); far left, Vitali Klitschko, Jewish boxer politician whose father served in the Bolshevik &#8220;Red&#8221; army.












> While it is interesting to note that *both Poroshenko and Yatsenuk have done their best, understandably, to hide their Jewish roots in Jew-hating Ukraine,* it is even more interesting to see how their &#8220;secret&#8221; Jewish roots have been exposed by reputable Jewish sources including The Daily Forward and Israel&#8217;s Haaretz newspaper.
> 
> In a country that has suffered a genocidal man-made famine at the hands of Jewish Bolsheviks, where the word &#8220;Zhyd&#8221; (Jew) is the dirtiest word in the Ukrainian language, it comes as no surprise to learn that both Poroshenko and Yatsenyuk should try their best to hide their Jewish roots.
> 
> *According to the Jewish Daily Forward article, Poroshenko&#8217;s spokeswoman asked Forbes Israel to remove her boss&#8217;s name from a list of the world&#8217;s richest Jews.* (See here)
> 
> *The same skullduggery applies to Ukraine&#8217;s Prime Minister, Arseniy Yetsenuk, affectionately known as &#8220;Yats&#8221; to his Jewish American patron and puppet mistress Victoria Nuland.*
> 
> Apparently* Yatsenyuk, who tries to pretend he is pure Ukrainian, was &#8220;born in Chernivtsi in 1974 to Jewish-Ukraininan parents&#8221;, according to Oxford Analytica, *an independent strategic consulting firm based at Oxford University that draws on a network of 1000 scholarly experts from around the world.
> 
> In October 2009, Israel&#8217;s Haaretz newspaper published an article urging Yatsenuk to come clean and proudly declare his Jewish heritage, instead of shamefully passing himself off as a gentile. It describes efforts by Ukrainian Jewish leaders to get Yatsenyuk to out himself as a Jew:






> It almost beggars belief to learn that Ukraine, a land of inveterate Jew haters fresh with their memories of the Holodomor genocide, should find itself saddled with a Jewish president as well as a Jewish prime minister. To rub salt into the wound, it is a Jew,* Victoria Nuland, who helped to shoehorn Poroshenko and Yatsenuk into power with the help of $5 billion belonging to the American taxpayer.*
> 
> The corporate vultures, many from America and the Nato countries, now gather round the corpse of Ukraine, ready to pick it dry.* Privatization is again the name of the game. The Jewish oligarchs are limbering up to do a repeat performance of what their co-ethnics did to the Soviet Union in the time of Boris Yeltzin: to raid the till, to steal the family silver.*
> 
> *Both Poroshenko and Yatsenuk are only too eager to hand Ukraine over to the tender mercies of the IMF &#8212; to austerity, unemployment, and grinding poverty.* The many will suffer, the few will thrive. And *those who will do best out of this newest exercise in the plunder of a nation will be the Jews.[*/QUOTE]


----------



## toastman

holston said:


> Ukraine: Zionist America?s new Jewish colony | Veterans Today
> 
> 
> 
> *Ukraine: Zionist Americas new Jewish colony*
> 
> *Both the new president and prime minister of Ukraine have now been outed as Jews*  and this in a country where most people, including the Right Sector fascists, happen to nourish a deep-seated hatred of Jews. This is surely a recipe for disaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These four politicians (pictured) have two things in Common: (1) They all wield tremendous influence in the new Jew-controlled Ukraine. (2) They are ALL Jews. Far right, Ukraines new Prime Minister, Arsiniy Yatsenuk, a Jew (see below); next to him, American Secretary of State John Kerry, who recently discovered his Jewish roots; left of Kerry, Ukraines recently elected President, Petro Poroshenko, another Jew (see below); far left, Vitali Klitschko, Jewish boxer politician whose father served in the Bolshevik Red army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is interesting to note that *both Poroshenko and Yatsenuk have done their best, understandably, to hide their Jewish roots in Jew-hating Ukraine,* it is even more interesting to see how their secret Jewish roots have been exposed by reputable Jewish sources including The Daily Forward and Israels Haaretz newspaper.
> 
> In a country that has suffered a genocidal man-made famine at the hands of Jewish Bolsheviks, where the word Zhyd (Jew) is the dirtiest word in the Ukrainian language, it comes as no surprise to learn that both Poroshenko and Yatsenyuk should try their best to hide their Jewish roots.
> 
> *According to the Jewish Daily Forward article, Poroshenkos spokeswoman asked Forbes Israel to remove her bosss name from a list of the worlds richest Jews.* (See here)
> 
> *The same skullduggery applies to Ukraines Prime Minister, Arseniy Yetsenuk, affectionately known as Yats to his Jewish American patron and puppet mistress Victoria Nuland.*
> 
> Apparently* Yatsenyuk, who tries to pretend he is pure Ukrainian, was born in Chernivtsi in 1974 to Jewish-Ukraininan parents, according to Oxford Analytica, *an independent strategic consulting firm based at Oxford University that draws on a network of 1000 scholarly experts from around the world.
> 
> In October 2009, Israels Haaretz newspaper published an article urging Yatsenuk to come clean and proudly declare his Jewish heritage, instead of shamefully passing himself off as a gentile. It describes efforts by Ukrainian Jewish leaders to get Yatsenyuk to out himself as a Jew:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It almost beggars belief to learn that Ukraine, a land of inveterate Jew haters fresh with their memories of the Holodomor genocide, should find itself saddled with a Jewish president as well as a Jewish prime minister. To rub salt into the wound, it is a Jew,* Victoria Nuland, who helped to shoehorn Poroshenko and Yatsenuk into power with the help of $5 billion belonging to the American taxpayer.*
> 
> The corporate vultures, many from America and the Nato countries, now gather round the corpse of Ukraine, ready to pick it dry.* Privatization is again the name of the game. The Jewish oligarchs are limbering up to do a repeat performance of what their co-ethnics did to the Soviet Union in the time of Boris Yeltzin: to raid the till, to steal the family silver.*
> 
> *Both Poroshenko and Yatsenuk are only too eager to hand Ukraine over to the tender mercies of the IMF  to austerity, unemployment, and grinding poverty.* The many will suffer, the few will thrive. And *those who will do best out of this newest exercise in the plunder of a nation will be the Jews.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Kerry is Jewish?? HAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> Ya, real credible source Nazi Boy
Click to expand...


----------



## georgephillip

John Kerry's Jewish Roots

"Fooled you! And you, and you, and you. 

"Even the best friends of Senator John Forbes Kerry, a practicing Catholic from Massachusetts (the state which contains Americas largest Irish Catholic population), thought of him as an American Irish Catholic through and through.

"The discovery of Kerrys European Jewish roots has surprised many people, including the senator himself. 

"Benedikt Kohn (Great-Grandfather)

"Benedikt Kohn, the great-grandfather of Senator John Kerry, was born about 1824 in southern Moravia. Benedikt was successful as a master brewer of beer. 

"In 1868, after the death of his first wife, he moved to Bennisch (today called Horni Benesov) and married Mathilde Frankel Kohn. Benedikt and Mathilde Kohn were two of the only 27 Jews living in Bennisch, which is listed as having a total population of 4,200, in 1880."


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> John Kerry's Jewish Roots
> 
> "Fooled you! And you, and you, and you.
> 
> "Even the best friends of Senator John Forbes Kerry, a practicing Catholic from Massachusetts (the state which contains Americas largest Irish Catholic population), thought of him as an American Irish Catholic through and through.
> 
> "The discovery of Kerrys European Jewish roots has surprised many people, including the senator himself.
> 
> "Benedikt Kohn (Great-Grandfather)
> 
> "Benedikt Kohn, the great-grandfather of Senator John Kerry, was born about 1824 in southern Moravia. Benedikt was successful as a master brewer of beer.
> 
> "In 1868, after the death of his first wife, he moved to Bennisch (today called Horni Benesov) and married Mathilde Frankel Kohn. Benedikt and Mathilde Kohn were two of the only 27 Jews living in Bennisch, which is listed as having a total population of 4,200, in 1880."



Why, Georgie, many people in the U.S. have had both Jewish grandparents and Christian grandparents.  Is this so unusual that Kerry should have had the same as many Americans do?  How do you know that even you don't have some Jewish roots?  As one Black man living here in Los Angeles said that when he sent in a sample of his DNA, he found out that he wasn't from the part of Africa that he thought he was from, and that his roots mainly were from some Ashkenazi woman.  Perhaps if you can do so, you could visit some towns in Arizona and New Mexico where many of the Catholics have sent in samples of their DNA and are discovering they have Jewish roots.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Kerry's Jewish Roots
> 
> "Fooled you! And you, and you, and you.
> 
> "Even the best friends of Senator John Forbes Kerry, a practicing Catholic from Massachusetts (the state which contains Americas largest Irish Catholic population), thought of him as an American Irish Catholic through and through.
> 
> "The discovery of Kerrys European Jewish roots has surprised many people, including the senator himself.
> 
> "Benedikt Kohn (Great-Grandfather)
> 
> "Benedikt Kohn, the great-grandfather of Senator John Kerry, was born about 1824 in southern Moravia. Benedikt was successful as a master brewer of beer.
> 
> "In 1868, after the death of his first wife, he moved to Bennisch (today called Horni Benesov) and married Mathilde Frankel Kohn. Benedikt and Mathilde Kohn were two of the only 27 Jews living in Bennisch, which is listed as having a total population of 4,200, in 1880."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Georgie, many people in the U.S. have had both Jewish grandparents and Christian grandparents.  Is this so unusual that Kerry should have had the same as many Americans do?  How do you know that even you don't have some Jewish roots?  As one Black man living here in Los Angeles said that when he sent in a sample of his DNA, he found out that he wasn't from the part of Africa that he thought he was from, and that his roots mainly were from some Ashkenazi woman.  Perhaps if you can do so, you could visit some towns in Arizona and New Mexico where many of the Catholics have sent in samples of their DNA and are discovering they have Jewish roots.
Click to expand...

Where did I say it was unusual for Kerry to have Jewish roots?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Kerry's Jewish Roots
> 
> "Fooled you! And you, and you, and you.
> 
> "Even the best friends of Senator John Forbes Kerry, a practicing Catholic from Massachusetts (the state which contains Americas largest Irish Catholic population), thought of him as an American Irish Catholic through and through.
> 
> "The discovery of Kerrys European Jewish roots has surprised many people, including the senator himself.
> 
> "Benedikt Kohn (Great-Grandfather)
> 
> "Benedikt Kohn, the great-grandfather of Senator John Kerry, was born about 1824 in southern Moravia. Benedikt was successful as a master brewer of beer.
> 
> "In 1868, after the death of his first wife, he moved to Bennisch (today called Horni Benesov) and married Mathilde Frankel Kohn. Benedikt and Mathilde Kohn were two of the only 27 Jews living in Bennisch, which is listed as having a total population of 4,200, in 1880."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Georgie, many people in the U.S. have had both Jewish grandparents and Christian grandparents.  Is this so unusual that Kerry should have had the same as many Americans do?  How do you know that even you don't have some Jewish roots?  As one Black man living here in Los Angeles said that when he sent in a sample of his DNA, he found out that he wasn't from the part of Africa that he thought he was from, and that his roots mainly were from some Ashkenazi woman.  Perhaps if you can do so, you could visit some towns in Arizona and New Mexico where many of the Catholics have sent in samples of their DNA and are discovering they have Jewish roots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was unusual for Kerry to have Jewish roots?
Click to expand...


Why did you even bother to bring this up?  A person would have had to be like Rip Van Winkle not to have read about this before.

I don't think that Kerry's badkground has anything to do with what is happening in Europe.  Have you anything to report on what is happening in Europe other than the Ukraine.  Many countries in Europe.  Surely something must have caught your eye (that of course doesn't involve your favorite scapegoats, the Jews) that you feel is worthwhile to be posted for the viewers to read..


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Georgie, many people in the U.S. have had both Jewish grandparents and Christian grandparents.  Is this so unusual that Kerry should have had the same as many Americans do?  How do you know that even you don't have some Jewish roots?  As one Black man living here in Los Angeles said that when he sent in a sample of his DNA, he found out that he wasn't from the part of Africa that he thought he was from, and that his roots mainly were from some Ashkenazi woman.  Perhaps if you can do so, you could visit some towns in Arizona and New Mexico where many of the Catholics have sent in samples of their DNA and are discovering they have Jewish roots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was unusual for Kerry to have Jewish roots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you even bother to bring this up?  A person would have had to be like Rip Van Winkle not to have read about this before.
> 
> I don't think that Kerry's badkground has anything to do with what is happening in Europe.  Have you anything to report on what is happening in Europe other than the Ukraine.  Many countries in Europe.  Surely something must have caught your eye (that of course doesn't involve your favorite scapegoats, the Jews) that you feel is worthwhile to be posted for the viewers to read..
Click to expand...

I didn't bring it up.
I responded to another post.
Why don't you try it sometime?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was unusual for Kerry to have Jewish roots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you even bother to bring this up?  A person would have had to be like Rip Van Winkle not to have read about this before.
> 
> I don't think that Kerry's badkground has anything to do with what is happening in Europe.  Have you anything to report on what is happening in Europe other than the Ukraine.  Many countries in Europe.  Surely something must have caught your eye (that of course doesn't involve your favorite scapegoats, the Jews) that you feel is worthwhile to be posted for the viewers to read..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't bring it up.
> I responded to another post.
> 
> Why don't you try it sometime?
Click to expand...


But, Comrade George, I don't sit in front of my computer all day long like you do so I don't real all the posts.  If you are referring to that two-bit anti-Semite Holston who posted today, I don't read his nonsense at all and just pass by all his posts, but evidently you and he feel the same about the Jews so you lap up everything he says.  Say, there is an anonymous person leaving money at different places in Los Angeles these days.  Why not get away from your computer and see if you will b e lucky to find some?  I believe he is giving out clues so a "sharp" fellow like you should be able to put your favorite scapegoats on hold for a while and pick out the spot where the next free money will be dropped.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Stevie, but you forgot to mention how you actually know these NeoNazis are Jewish and not those Ukrainians who came to Israel with relatives who are Jewish.  Do you actually think that everyone in the world has relatives of the same religion they are?  Can your little mind process the thought that people in the same family have different religions?  Meanwhile, Stevie, why are you so interested in Comrade George's favorite scapegoats, the Jews, no matter where they live?  Are you trying to tell us that everything in your own country is honky dory and things never change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being an Idiot........Jewish Neo-Nazis in Israel....what the Fcuks going on !!!!!!??????Sal.......and we protect Jewish folk here in Paradise and all other minorities as it should be.SAY NO TO NEO-NAZIS EVERYWHERE.........The Jews are not scapegoats.....most are great people,most I said.........so stop accusing George and myself with your ridiculous posts.....Jews are like every race....most Great,a few SHITS.
> 
> George just reminds you mob, who wear ROSE TINTED GLASSES the reality of the truth.......Reality and Truth are not two words that could ever be spoken in your slanted posts Sal. Remember if you live in a glass house.......don't throw stones...just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stevie is such a hoot if he thinks he is convincing all the readers here that his new sidekick, Comrade Georgie, is not using the Jews as his favorite scapegoat.  Tell you what Stevie, since you are the "big successful businessman," why not scrounge together a little money for Comrade Georgie to fly over to France where he can march with the NeoNazis and yell in Englist "Jews out of France" the way the NeoNazis are yelling this in French.  Meanwhile, it looks like Stevie is loathe to even give the readers the news about what is happening in his own country.  Is it more important for him to stick up for his new anti-Semitic sidekick who uses the Jews as his scapegoats for his own failures in life?
Click to expand...


Thre is NO "HOOT" in the Israeli - Palestinian CONFLICT.....MORONS


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being an Idiot........Jewish Neo-Nazis in Israel....what the Fcuks going on !!!!!!??????Sal.......and we protect Jewish folk here in Paradise and all other minorities as it should be.SAY NO TO NEO-NAZIS EVERYWHERE.........The Jews are not scapegoats.....most are great people,most I said.........so stop accusing George and myself with your ridiculous posts.....Jews are like every race....most Great,a few SHITS.
> 
> George just reminds you mob, who wear ROSE TINTED GLASSES the reality of the truth.......Reality and Truth are not two words that could ever be spoken in your slanted posts Sal. Remember if you live in a glass house.......don't throw stones...just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie is such a hoot if he thinks he is convincing all the readers here that his new sidekick, Comrade Georgie, is not using the Jews as his favorite scapegoat.  Tell you what Stevie, since you are the "big successful businessman," why not scrounge together a little money for Comrade Georgie to fly over to France where he can march with the NeoNazis and yell in Englist "Jews out of France" the way the NeoNazis are yelling this in French.  Meanwhile, it looks like Stevie is loathe to even give the readers the news about what is happening in his own country.  Is it more important for him to stick up for his new anti-Semitic sidekick who uses the Jews as his scapegoats for his own failures in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thre is NO "HOOT" in the Israeli - Palestinian CONFLICT.....MORONS
Click to expand...


Only morons overlook what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess you don't care that so many people are being killed in the name of a religion.  How about you arrange for some of the over 2 million refugees from Syria to gain entrance into Australia?  No doubt a "big businessman" like you must have some pull to arrange this.  Tell the immigration authorities that you will arrange to give them jobs.


----------



## theliq

toastman said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine: Zionist America?s new Jewish colony | Veterans Today
> 
> 
> 
> *Ukraine: Zionist Americas new Jewish colony*
> 
> *Both the new president and prime minister of Ukraine have now been outed as Jews*  and this in a country where most people, including the Right Sector fascists, happen to nourish a deep-seated hatred of Jews. This is surely a recipe for disaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It almost beggars belief to learn that Ukraine, a land of inveterate Jew haters fresh with their memories of the Holodomor genocide, should find itself saddled with a Jewish president as well as a Jewish prime minister. To rub salt into the wound, it is a Jew,* Victoria Nuland, who helped to shoehorn Poroshenko and Yatsenuk into power with the help of $5 billion belonging to the American taxpayer.*
> 
> The corporate vultures, many from America and the Nato countries, now gather round the corpse of Ukraine, ready to pick it dry.* Privatization is again the name of the game. The Jewish oligarchs are limbering up to do a repeat performance of what their co-ethnics did to the Soviet Union in the time of Boris Yeltzin: to raid the till, to steal the family silver.*
> 
> *Both Poroshenko and Yatsenuk are only too eager to hand Ukraine over to the tender mercies of the IMF  to austerity, unemployment, and grinding poverty.* The many will suffer, the few will thrive. And *those who will do best out of this newest exercise in the plunder of a nation will be the Jews.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Kerry is Jewish?? HAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> Ya, real credible source Nazi Boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toastie,you are showing yourself up here...Kerry does have Jewish bloodlines...WHY WOULD THAT BE SO FUNNY......it is you my friend who has erred
> 
> I'm theliq....like others..RIGHT AGAIN
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie is such a hoot if he thinks he is convincing all the readers here that his new sidekick, Comrade Georgie, is not using the Jews as his favorite scapegoat.  Tell you what Stevie, since you are the "big successful businessman," why not scrounge together a little money for Comrade Georgie to fly over to France where he can march with the NeoNazis and yell in Englist "Jews out of France" the way the NeoNazis are yelling this in French.  Meanwhile, it looks like Stevie is loathe to even give the readers the news about what is happening in his own country.  Is it more important for him to stick up for his new anti-Semitic sidekick who uses the Jews as his scapegoats for his own failures in life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thre is NO "HOOT" in the Israeli - Palestinian CONFLICT.....MORONS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only morons overlook what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess you don't care that so many people are being killed in the name of a religion.  How about you arrange for some of the over 2 million refugees from Syria to gain entrance into Australia?  No doubt a "big businessman" like you must have some pull to arrange this.  Tell the immigration authorities that you will arrange to give them jobs.
Click to expand...


You talk a lot  SHIT


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thre is NO "HOOT" in the Israeli - Palestinian CONFLICT.....MORONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only morons overlook what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess you don't care that so many people are being killed in the name of a religion.  How about you arrange for some of the over 2 million refugees from Syria to gain entrance into Australia?  No doubt a "big businessman" like you must have some pull to arrange this.  Tell the immigration authorities that you will arrange to give them jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk a lot  SHIT
Click to expand...


You're just a silly little man, Stevie.  I think most of the readers are sharp enough to see right through you.  As for cuckoo, make sure you don't miss your next therapy session.


----------



## georgephillip

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being an Idiot........Jewish Neo-Nazis in Israel....what the Fcuks going on !!!!!!??????Sal.......and we protect Jewish folk here in Paradise and all other minorities as it should be.SAY NO TO NEO-NAZIS EVERYWHERE.........The Jews are not scapegoats.....most are great people,most I said.........so stop accusing George and myself with your ridiculous posts.....Jews are like every race....most Great,a few SHITS.
> 
> George just reminds you mob, who wear ROSE TINTED GLASSES the reality of the truth.......Reality and Truth are not two words that could ever be spoken in your slanted posts Sal. Remember if you live in a glass house.......don't throw stones...just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie is such a hoot if he thinks he is convincing all the readers here that his new sidekick, Comrade Georgie, is not using the Jews as his favorite scapegoat.  Tell you what Stevie, since you are the "big successful businessman," why not scrounge together a little money for Comrade Georgie to fly over to France where he can march with the NeoNazis and yell in Englist "Jews out of France" the way the NeoNazis are yelling this in French.  Meanwhile, it looks like Stevie is loathe to even give the readers the news about what is happening in his own country.  Is it more important for him to stick up for his new anti-Semitic sidekick who uses the Jews as his scapegoats for his own failures in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thre is NO "HOOT" in the Israeli - Palestinian CONFLICT.....MORONS
Click to expand...

You're wasting keystrokes with Ha$bara $al.
Maybe she would be happier in Gaza?


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie is such a hoot if he thinks he is convincing all the readers here that his new sidekick, Comrade Georgie, is not using the Jews as his favorite scapegoat.  Tell you what Stevie, since you are the "big successful businessman," why not scrounge together a little money for Comrade Georgie to fly over to France where he can march with the NeoNazis and yell in Englist "Jews out of France" the way the NeoNazis are yelling this in French.  Meanwhile, it looks like Stevie is loathe to even give the readers the news about what is happening in his own country.  Is it more important for him to stick up for his new anti-Semitic sidekick who uses the Jews as his scapegoats for his own failures in life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thre is NO "HOOT" in the Israeli - Palestinian CONFLICT.....MORONS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only morons overlook what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess you don't care that so many people are being killed in the name of a religion.  How about you arrange for some of the over 2 million refugees from Syria to gain entrance into Australia?  No doubt a "big businessman" like you must have some pull to arrange this.  Tell the immigration authorities that you will arrange to give them jobs.
Click to expand...

It's obvious you don't care for the millions who are being murdered, maimed, displaced, and incarcerated by your capitalistic government. Why is that, $al? Are you paid to provide apologies for terrorism?


----------



## Roudy

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thre is NO "HOOT" in the Israeli - Palestinian CONFLICT.....MORONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only morons overlook what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess you don't care that so many people are being killed in the name of a religion.  How about you arrange for some of the over 2 million refugees from Syria to gain entrance into Australia?  No doubt a "big businessman" like you must have some pull to arrange this.  Tell the immigration authorities that you will arrange to give them jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obvious you don't care for the millions who are being murdered, maimed, displaced, and incarcerated by your capitalistic government. Why is that, $al? Are you paid to provide apologies for terrorism?
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true enemy-within Muslim America hater. Do they feed you these lines at the mosque?

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=b6hJ5v6LdI4"]http://youtube.com/watch?v=b6hJ5v6LdI4[/ame]


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thre is NO "HOOT" in the Israeli - Palestinian CONFLICT.....MORONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only morons overlook what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess you don't care that so many people are being killed in the name of a religion.  How about you arrange for some of the over 2 million refugees from Syria to gain entrance into Australia?  No doubt a "big businessman" like you must have some pull to arrange this.  Tell the immigration authorities that you will arrange to give them jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious you don't care for the millions who are being murdered, maimed, displaced, and incarcerated by your capitalistic government. Why is that, $al? Are you paid to provide apologies for terrorism?
Click to expand...


Oh look, Comrade George is once again showing us that he can find the dollar sign on his computer.  I guess when you are short of bucks, finding the dollar sign is very important to  ou.  Meanwhile, Comrade George, get away from your computer for a while and try ti find some of that money an anonymous donar is leaving around the city.  I was just reading in my newspaper that one guy found over $200 in a tree at the Huntington Library.  Here is your big chance to hit the jackpot so that perhaps the dollar sign on your computer wouldn't be so important in your posts.  Isn't it strange that Comrade George keeps on bringing uo "capitalistic government" when there are many countries he can move to who are under the rule of Communists, his bosom  buddies.  Perhaps he should first ask all the Russians in town how they liked living under Communist Rule and how they now like living under Capitalism.


----------



## georgephillip

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only morons overlook what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess you don't care that so many people are being killed in the name of a religion.  How about you arrange for some of the over 2 million refugees from Syria to gain entrance into Australia?  No doubt a "big businessman" like you must have some pull to arrange this.  Tell the immigration authorities that you will arrange to give them jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you don't care for the millions who are being murdered, maimed, displaced, and incarcerated by your capitalistic government. Why is that, $al? Are you paid to provide apologies for terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true enemy-within Muslim America hater. Do they feed you these lines at the mosque?
> 
> [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=b6hJ5v6LdI4]Jihad in America - a musical parody - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

"Friendships have fallen apart, families have split up and workers have lost their jobs for saying the wrong thing. Recently, the rhetoric has become so charged that personal safety has become a concern.

'Nazis,' 'Fascists,' KGB agents,' 'Putin puppets'  they lash out, each side accusing the other of pocketing money from shady foreign operators bent on fomenting local dissent.

"Unbeknownst to most Israelis (certainly most non-Russian-speaking Israelis), as Ukraine teeters on the brink of civil war, a smaller version of the conflict is playing out in Israel among the hundreds of thousands of immigrants from the region. 

"Many have spent more than half their lives here, but that does not make them feel any less involved in the bloody clashes overseas."

Ukraine conflict hits home among Russian-speaking Israelis - National Israel News | Haaretz


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you don't care for the millions who are being murdered, maimed, displaced, and incarcerated by your capitalistic government. Why is that, $al? Are you paid to provide apologies for terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true enemy-within Muslim America hater. Do they feed you these lines at the mosque?
> 
> [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=b6hJ5v6LdI4]Jihad in America - a musical parody - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Friendships have fallen apart, families have split up and workers have lost their jobs for saying the wrong thing. Recently, the rhetoric has become so charged that personal safety has become a concern.
> 
> 'Nazis,' 'Fascists,' KGB agents,' 'Putin puppets'  they lash out, each side accusing the other of pocketing money from shady foreign operators bent on fomenting local dissent.
> 
> "Unbeknownst to most Israelis (certainly most non-Russian-speaking Israelis), as Ukraine teeters on the brink of civil war, a smaller version of the conflict is playing out in Israel among the hundreds of thousands of immigrants from the region.
> 
> "Many have spent more than half their lives here, but that does not make them feel any less involved in the bloody clashes overseas."
> 
> Ukraine conflict hits home among Russian-speaking Israelis - National Israel News | Haaretz
Click to expand...


Comrade George, why not get away from your computer and actually question all the different groups here in America and ask the people from Mexico, Central America, South America, Africa, the Middle East, etc. etc. if they are concerned with what is happening in their own countries.  Ask some young people who were born here but whose parents come from these various countries if they too are not concerned.  Comrade George is so obsessed with his scapegoats, the Jews, that it appears he is not interested in what other groups think about what is going on elsewhere.  By the way, Comrade George, a short distance from you, Koreatown, some former North Koreans are residing there alongside the South Koreans.  Why not start your questioning with them?


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true enemy-within Muslim America hater. Do they feed you these lines at the mosque?
> 
> Jihad in America - a musical parody - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> "Friendships have fallen apart, families have split up and workers have lost their jobs for saying the wrong thing. Recently, the rhetoric has become so charged that personal safety has become a concern.
> 
> 'Nazis,' 'Fascists,' KGB agents,' 'Putin puppets'  they lash out, each side accusing the other of pocketing money from shady foreign operators bent on fomenting local dissent.
> 
> "Unbeknownst to most Israelis (certainly most non-Russian-speaking Israelis), as Ukraine teeters on the brink of civil war, a smaller version of the conflict is playing out in Israel among the hundreds of thousands of immigrants from the region.
> 
> "Many have spent more than half their lives here, but that does not make them feel any less involved in the bloody clashes overseas."
> 
> Ukraine conflict hits home among Russian-speaking Israelis - National Israel News | Haaretz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comrade George, why not get away from your computer and actually question all the different groups here in America and ask the people from Mexico, Central America, South America, Africa, the Middle East, etc. etc. if they are concerned with what is happening in their own countries.  Ask some young people who were born here but whose parents come from these various countries if they too are not concerned.  Comrade George is so obsessed with his scapegoats, the Jews, that it appears he is not interested in what other groups think about what is going on elsewhere.  By the way, Comrade George, a short distance from you, Koreatown, some former North Koreans are residing there alongside the South Koreans.  Why not start your questioning with them?
Click to expand...

Still having trouble remembering the name of the thread you're posting on?
Could be Alzheimer's


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thre is NO "HOOT" in the Israeli - Palestinian CONFLICT.....MORONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only morons overlook what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess you don't care that so many people are being killed in the name of a religion.  How about you arrange for some of the over 2 million refugees from Syria to gain entrance into Australia?  No doubt a "big businessman" like you must have some pull to arrange this.  Tell the immigration authorities that you will arrange to give them jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obvious you don't care for the millions who are being murdered, maimed, displaced, and incarcerated by your capitalistic government. Why is that, $al? Are you paid to provide apologies for terrorism?
Click to expand...

Great Turnspeak, George! You have it down pat. You win a seegar!


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Friendships have fallen apart, families have split up and workers have lost their jobs for saying the wrong thing. Recently, the rhetoric has become so charged that personal safety has become a concern.
> 
> 'Nazis,' 'Fascists,' KGB agents,' 'Putin puppets'  they lash out, each side accusing the other of pocketing money from shady foreign operators bent on fomenting local dissent.
> 
> "Unbeknownst to most Israelis (certainly most non-Russian-speaking Israelis), as Ukraine teeters on the brink of civil war, a smaller version of the conflict is playing out in Israel among the hundreds of thousands of immigrants from the region.
> 
> "Many have spent more than half their lives here, but that does not make them feel any less involved in the bloody clashes overseas."
> 
> Ukraine conflict hits home among Russian-speaking Israelis - National Israel News | Haaretz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George, why not get away from your computer and actually question all the different groups here in America and ask the people from Mexico, Central America, South America, Africa, the Middle East, etc. etc. if they are concerned with what is happening in their own countries.  Ask some young people who were born here but whose parents come from these various countries if they too are not concerned.  Comrade George is so obsessed with his scapegoats, the Jews, that it appears he is not interested in what other groups think about what is going on elsewhere.  By the way, Comrade George, a short distance from you, Koreatown, some former North Koreans are residing there alongside the South Koreans.  Why not start your questioning with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still having trouble remembering the name of the thread you're posting on?
> Could be Alzheimer's
Click to expand...


Of course I do.  You are obsessed with the Jews so you want all the trouble in the Ukraine to be blamed on the Jews who just happen to be your favorite scapegoats for some sick reasons of your own.  However, it is quite obvious to any person with even two brain cells that there is hard news coming out of Ukraine which seemingly is of no interest to you because it doesn't involve any Jews.  How about you tell the readers some of the current news coming out of the Ukraine regarding what the rebels have done and what the Ukrainians are doing.  Here's your chance, Comrade George, to give us some new without dragging in your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  After all, there have been headlines in the papers, such as the following, and you can't be that dim to think that the only things that happen in the area involve the Jews.

Russian rebel attack on Ukraine border guard base kills 5 

Ukraine fighting kills 12 pro-Russia separatists 

Russian troops pulling back from Ukrainian border, U.S. officials say


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only morons overlook what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess you don't care that so many people are being killed in the name of a religion.  How about you arrange for some of the over 2 million refugees from Syria to gain entrance into Australia?  No doubt a "big businessman" like you must have some pull to arrange this.  Tell the immigration authorities that you will arrange to give them jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you don't care for the millions who are being murdered, maimed, displaced, and incarcerated by your capitalistic government. Why is that, $al? Are you paid to provide apologies for terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great Turnspeak, George! You have it down pat. You win a seegar!
Click to expand...

Hoss, what do you think Samuel P. Huntington meant when he wrote: "Power remains strong when it remains in the dark; exposed to the sunlight it begins to evaporate." Is your country as free as it was when you were born? If you leave descendants behind, what are you leaving, eternal war and debt?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you don't care for the millions who are being murdered, maimed, displaced, and incarcerated by your capitalistic government. Why is that, $al? Are you paid to provide apologies for terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> Great Turnspeak, George! You have it down pat. You win a seegar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hoss, what do you think Samuel P. Huntington meant when he wrote: "Power remains strong when it remains in the dark; exposed to the sunlight it begins to evaporate." Is your country as free as it was when you were born? If you leave descendants behind, what are you leaving, eternal war and debt?
Click to expand...


Isn't this "your country" too, Comrade George?  Meanwhile, regardless of Comrade George always putting down this country, millions and millions of people around the world would jump at the chance of being able to be a citizen of this country.  Perhaps the next time there is a swearing in ceremony of new citizens, he should attend and ask these people why they are so happy to be here.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Turnspeak, George! You have it down pat. You win a seegar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoss, what do you think Samuel P. Huntington meant when he wrote: "Power remains strong when it remains in the dark; exposed to the sunlight it begins to evaporate." Is your country as free as it was when you were born? If you leave descendants behind, what are you leaving, eternal war and debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't this "your country" too, Comrade George?  Meanwhile, regardless of Comrade George always putting down this country, millions and millions of people around the world would jump at the chance of being able to be a citizen of this country.  Perhaps the next time there is a swearing in ceremony of new citizens, he should attend and ask these people why they are so happy to be here.
Click to expand...

What do you think Huntington meant?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoss, what do you think Samuel P. Huntington meant when he wrote: "Power remains strong when it remains in the dark; exposed to the sunlight it begins to evaporate." Is your country as free as it was when you were born? If you leave descendants behind, what are you leaving, eternal war and debt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this "your country" too, Comrade George?  Meanwhile, regardless of Comrade George always putting down this country, millions and millions of people around the world would jump at the chance of being able to be a citizen of this country.  Perhaps the next time there is a swearing in ceremony of new citizens, he should attend and ask these people why they are so happy to be here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think Huntington meant?
Click to expand...


There are so many quotes that come from different people, and I always say "to each his own," and I don't bother analyzing what they are saying.  By the way, since you have parked yourself on the Europe forum blabbering about the Jews and the Ukraine, aren't you interested  in what is happening in the rest of Europe?  My goodness, I read things like the following which evidently you have no interest in because it doesn't involve your favorite scapeoats.  Or perhaps, by becoming a Dhimmi, you want to take the attention away from your new masters.  I would imagine that as long as you are safe in your tiny apartment and these Jihadists come to America and hit some place like downtown Los Angeles, you haven't a care in the world.

Danish Muslim who had leading role in 2006 riots reveals conspiracy between imams and terrorist groups at heart of violence

Action needed to thwart Syria-hardened jihadis, European officials say

France arrests four in Jihadist recruiting network


----------



## georgephillip

"The US has pledged additional military help to Ukraine as well as potential training of its law enforcement and military personnel. 

"President Obamas vows comes as Kiev continues air strikes as a part of its military operation in southeastern Ukraine.

"Obama pledges $1bn for more troops, military drills in E. Europe

"Since March, the White House has approved more than $23 million in security assistance to Ukraine. Now the US is providing additional $5 million aid for "the provision of body armor, night vision goggles and additional communications equipment."

"The White House said other aid for Ukraine has included 300,000 ready-to-eat meals and financing for medical supplies, helmets, hand-held radios and other equipment."

http://rt.com/news/163564-obama-ukraine-military-aid/


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you don't care for the millions who are being murdered, maimed, displaced, and incarcerated by your capitalistic government. Why is that, $al? Are you paid to provide apologies for terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> Great Turnspeak, George! You have it down pat. You win a seegar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoss, what do you think Samuel P. Huntington meant when he wrote: "Power remains strong when it remains in the dark; exposed to the sunlight it begins to evaporate." Is your country as free as it was when you were born? If you leave descendants behind, what are you leaving, eternal war and debt?
Click to expand...

I trust the 2d Amendment, George and people who do too.


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Turnspeak, George! You have it down pat. You win a seegar!
> 
> 
> 
> Hoss, what do you think Samuel P. Huntington meant when he wrote: "Power remains strong when it remains in the dark; exposed to the sunlight it begins to evaporate." Is your country as free as it was when you were born? If you leave descendants behind, what are you leaving, eternal war and debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trust the 2d Amendment, George and people who do too.
Click to expand...


It looks like Comrade George is still stuck on the Ukraine.  Sad how things have gone where Ukrainians are killing other Ukrainians.

Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies

Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies*-*Los Angeles Times 

Ukraine fighting kills 12 pro-Russia separatists

Ukraine fighting kills 12 pro-Russia separatists*-*Los Angeles Times

Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies

Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies*-*Los Angeles Times

However, since this is the Europe forum, there are other things going on in Europe that should be reported.

European Commission: Lithuania ready to join Eurozone in 2015

Europe - Los Angeles Times

King's abdication announcement sparks monarchy debate in Spain 

http://www.latimes.com/world/europe/la-fg-spain-king-20140603-story.html


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Turnspeak, George! You have it down pat. You win a seegar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoss, what do you think Samuel P. Huntington meant when he wrote: "Power remains strong when it remains in the dark; exposed to the sunlight it begins to evaporate." Is your country as free as it was when you were born? If you leave descendants behind, what are you leaving, eternal war and debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't this "your country" too, Comrade George?  Meanwhile, regardless of Comrade George always putting down this country, millions and millions of people around the world would jump at the chance of being able to be a citizen of this country.  Perhaps the next time there is a swearing in ceremony of new citizens, he should attend and ask these people why they are so happy to be here.
Click to expand...


I have a "Green Card" and enjoy America and Americans but there are too many like Sally,spreading their Crock of Shit over everyone..........so I love to visit and thankfully have never been "Muck-Spread" so far,but I'm a big fan of the "Law of Averages" and my average diminishes each time I walk through JFK.............Mind you I am spoilt here in Paradise I know.

Australia,Great One Day,Brilliant The Next........as so many Americans know,who visit,live and have settled here.

SAY NO to muck spreaders,just sayin..steve


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoss, what do you think Samuel P. Huntington meant when he wrote: "Power remains strong when it remains in the dark; exposed to the sunlight it begins to evaporate." Is your country as free as it was when you were born? If you leave descendants behind, what are you leaving, eternal war and debt?
> 
> 
> 
> I trust the 2d Amendment, George and people who do too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks like Comrade George is still stuck on the Ukraine.  Sad how things have gone where Ukrainians are killing other Ukrainians.
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Ukraine fighting kills 12 pro-Russia separatists
> 
> Ukraine fighting kills 12 pro-Russia separatists*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> However, since this is the Europe forum, there are other things going on in Europe that should be reported.
> 
> European Commission: Lithuania ready to join Eurozone in 2015
> 
> Europe - Los Angeles Times
> 
> King's abdication announcement sparks monarchy debate in Spain
> 
> King's abdication announcement sparks monarchy debate in Spain*-*Los Angeles Times
Click to expand...


You MAKE A JOKE OUT OF WAR,VIOLENCE And DEATH....You need a Kick up the ASS..............Bigtime.


----------



## georgephillip

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I trust the 2d Amendment, George and people who do too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Comrade George is still stuck on the Ukraine.  Sad how things have gone where Ukrainians are killing other Ukrainians.
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Ukraine fighting kills 12 pro-Russia separatists
> 
> Ukraine fighting kills 12 pro-Russia separatists*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> However, since this is the Europe forum, there are other things going on in Europe that should be reported.
> 
> European Commission: Lithuania ready to join Eurozone in 2015
> 
> Europe - Los Angeles Times
> 
> King's abdication announcement sparks monarchy debate in Spain
> 
> King's abdication announcement sparks monarchy debate in Spain*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You MAKE A JOKE OUT OF WAR,VIOLENCE And DEATH....You need a Kick up the ASS..............Bigtime.
Click to expand...

*Ha$bara $al can't wait for martial law to come to her 'hood*

"Pro-Russia gunmen overran three eastern Ukrainian military bases on Wednesday, making off with weapons and armored vehicles after ill-equipped government forces ran out of ammunition and fled, Kiev officials and media reported.

"The setbacks in the Ukrainian government's campaign to retake key facilities seized by the militants two months ago prompted acting President Oleksandr Turchynov to appeal to the nation's security agencies to consider imposing martial law."

Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies*-*Los Angeles Times


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Comrade George is still stuck on the Ukraine.  Sad how things have gone where Ukrainians are killing other Ukrainians.
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Ukraine fighting kills 12 pro-Russia separatists
> 
> Ukraine fighting kills 12 pro-Russia separatists*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> However, since this is the Europe forum, there are other things going on in Europe that should be reported.
> 
> European Commission: Lithuania ready to join Eurozone in 2015
> 
> Europe - Los Angeles Times
> 
> King's abdication announcement sparks monarchy debate in Spain
> 
> King's abdication announcement sparks monarchy debate in Spain*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You MAKE A JOKE OUT OF WAR,VIOLENCE And DEATH....You need a Kick up the ASS..............Bigtime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ha$bara $al can't wait for martial law to come to her 'hood*
> 
> "Pro-Russia gunmen overran three eastern Ukrainian military bases on Wednesday, making off with weapons and armored vehicles after ill-equipped government forces ran out of ammunition and fled, Kiev officials and media reported.
> 
> "The setbacks in the Ukrainian government's campaign to retake key facilities seized by the militants two months ago prompted acting President Oleksandr Turchynov to appeal to the nation's security agencies to consider imposing martial law."
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies*-*Los Angeles Times
Click to expand...


Pathetic Comrade George and his new anti-Semitic sidekick are not interested at all in what is happening in the rest of Europe.  If they can't drag in the Jews for something, whatever else is happening in Europe is of no interest to them even though they are parking themselves on the Europe forum.  As the viewers can see, Comrade George (having so few bucks of his own and needs help from the taxpayers of Los Angeles to have a roof over his head) is still showing us that he is so proud that he can at least find the dollar sign on his computer.  Meanwhile, there is other news coming out of Europe other than what is happening in the Ukraine, such as:

 ETECB imposes negative interest rate

BBC News - Europe

As Africans Surge to Europes Door, Spain Locks Down

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/28/w...ke-surge-to-europes-door.html?ref=europe&_r=0 

Scientists discover how to date fingerprints  

Breakthrough by Dutch experts could one day help police determine which fingerprints are relevant to investigation.

Scientists discover how to date fingerprints - Europe - Al Jazeera English


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Turnspeak, George! You have it down pat. You win a seegar!
> 
> 
> 
> Hoss, what do you think Samuel P. Huntington meant when he wrote: "Power remains strong when it remains in the dark; exposed to the sunlight it begins to evaporate." Is your country as free as it was when you were born? If you leave descendants behind, what are you leaving, eternal war and debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trust the 2d Amendment, George and people who do too.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what you mean by this, Hoss.
What does the Second Amendment affect eternal war and endless debt?


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You MAKE A JOKE OUT OF WAR,VIOLENCE And DEATH....You need a Kick up the ASS..............Bigtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha$bara $al can't wait for martial law to come to her 'hood*
> 
> "Pro-Russia gunmen overran three eastern Ukrainian military bases on Wednesday, making off with weapons and armored vehicles after ill-equipped government forces ran out of ammunition and fled, Kiev officials and media reported.
> 
> "The setbacks in the Ukrainian government's campaign to retake key facilities seized by the militants two months ago prompted acting President Oleksandr Turchynov to appeal to the nation's security agencies to consider imposing martial law."
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pathetic Comrade George and his new anti-Semitic sidekick are not interested at all in what is happening in the rest of Europe.  If they can't drag in the Jews for something, whatever else is happening in Europe is of no interest to them even though they are parking themselves on the Europe forum.  As the viewers can see, Comrade George (having so few bucks of his own and needs help from the taxpayers of Los Angeles to have a roof over his head) is still showing us that he is so proud that he can at least find the dollar sign on his computer.  Meanwhile, there is other news coming out of Europe other than what is happening in the Ukraine, such as:
> 
> ETECB imposes negative interest rate
> 
> BBC News - Europe
> 
> As Africans Surge to Europe&#8217;s Door, Spain Locks Down
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/28/w...ke-surge-to-europes-door.html?ref=europe&_r=0
> 
> Scientists discover how to date fingerprints
> 
> Breakthrough by Dutch experts could one day help police determine which fingerprints are relevant to investigation.
> 
> Scientists discover how to date fingerprints - Europe - Al Jazeera English
Click to expand...


Be careful Sal,it appears that all your muck(shit) spreading has resulted in most of it blowing back into your MOUTH.

Never mind,I always thought you were a bit of a SHITHEAD and as usual I was right.

Poor Sal,she tries but yet again FAILS.

Now give us an insight of ALL the Oligarchs instant Billion $ wealth and how they achieved it........and created the Jewish Oligarchy...in the Ukraine.....this is not Anti-Semitic but a question of how a Russian Jewess can accumulate over 20 Billion $ within 18 years,yet could not speak Ukrainian when she arrived ?????????? and Denied she was Jewish!!!!


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha$bara $al can't wait for martial law to come to her 'hood*
> 
> "Pro-Russia gunmen overran three eastern Ukrainian military bases on Wednesday, making off with weapons and armored vehicles after ill-equipped government forces ran out of ammunition and fled, Kiev officials and media reported.
> 
> "The setbacks in the Ukrainian government's campaign to retake key facilities seized by the militants two months ago prompted acting President Oleksandr Turchynov to appeal to the nation's security agencies to consider imposing martial law."
> 
> Kiev calls for martial law in east Ukraine as fighting intensifies*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic Comrade George and his new anti-Semitic sidekick are not interested at all in what is happening in the rest of Europe.  If they can't drag in the Jews for something, whatever else is happening in Europe is of no interest to them even though they are parking themselves on the Europe forum.  As the viewers can see, Comrade George (having so few bucks of his own and needs help from the taxpayers of Los Angeles to have a roof over his head) is still showing us that he is so proud that he can at least find the dollar sign on his computer.  Meanwhile, there is other news coming out of Europe other than what is happening in the Ukraine, such as:
> 
> ETECB imposes negative interest rate
> 
> BBC News - Europe
> 
> As Africans Surge to Europes Door, Spain Locks Down
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/28/w...ke-surge-to-europes-door.html?ref=europe&_r=0
> 
> Scientists discover how to date fingerprints
> 
> Breakthrough by Dutch experts could one day help police determine which fingerprints are relevant to investigation.
> 
> Scientists discover how to date fingerprints - Europe - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful Sal,it appears that all your muck(shit) spreading has resulted in most of it blowing back into your MOUTH.
> 
> Never mind,I always thought you were a bit of a SHITHEAD and as usual I was right.
> 
> Poor Sal,she tries but yet again FAILS.
> 
> Now give us an insight of ALL the Oligarchs instant Billion $ wealth and how they achieved it........and created the Jewish Oligarchy...in the Ukraine.....this is not Anti-Semitic but a question of how a Russian Jewess can accumulate over 20 Billion $ within 18 years,yet could not speak Ukrainian when she arrived ?????????? and Denied she was Jewish!!!!
Click to expand...


Here is Stevie, who attaches himself to one who needs the Jews as a scapegoat, and he think we believe that he actually cares about the Ukrainians.  In fact, if Stevie cared about people, he certainly would be posting about others who are being murdered by the thousands these days.  By the way, Stevie, since you have attached yourself to Comrade George like his Siamese Twin, how about you giving us some news items from the other European countries.  After all, you have parked yourself on the  Europe forum.

If you are interested in someone who has a lot of money, Stevie, check up on Arafat's wife in Paris.  I hear she has lots of dough, and she might be looking for an Australian boyfriend.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic Comrade George and his new anti-Semitic sidekick are not interested at all in what is happening in the rest of Europe.  If they can't drag in the Jews for something, whatever else is happening in Europe is of no interest to them even though they are parking themselves on the Europe forum.  As the viewers can see, Comrade George (having so few bucks of his own and needs help from the taxpayers of Los Angeles to have a roof over his head) is still showing us that he is so proud that he can at least find the dollar sign on his computer.  Meanwhile, there is other news coming out of Europe other than what is happening in the Ukraine, such as:
> 
> ETECB imposes negative interest rate
> 
> BBC News - Europe
> 
> As Africans Surge to Europe&#8217;s Door, Spain Locks Down
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/28/w...ke-surge-to-europes-door.html?ref=europe&_r=0
> 
> Scientists discover how to date fingerprints
> 
> Breakthrough by Dutch experts could one day help police determine which fingerprints are relevant to investigation.
> 
> Scientists discover how to date fingerprints - Europe - Al Jazeera English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful Sal,it appears that all your muck(shit) spreading has resulted in most of it blowing back into your MOUTH.
> 
> Never mind,I always thought you were a bit of a SHITHEAD and as usual I was right.
> 
> Poor Sal,she tries but yet again FAILS.
> 
> Now give us an insight of ALL the Oligarchs instant Billion $ wealth and how they achieved it........and created the Jewish Oligarchy...in the Ukraine.....this is not Anti-Semitic but a question of how a Russian Jewess can accumulate over 20 Billion $ within 18 years,yet could not speak Ukrainian when she arrived ?????????? and Denied she was Jewish!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is Stevie, who attaches himself to one who needs the Jews as a scapegoat, and he think we believe that he actually cares about the Ukrainians.  In fact, if Stevie cared about people, he certainly would be posting about others who are being murdered by the thousands these days.  By the way, Stevie, since you have attached yourself to Comrade George like his Siamese Twin, how about you giving us some news items from the other European countries.  After all, you have parked yourself on the  Europe forum.
> 
> If you are interested in someone who has a lot of money, Stevie, check up on Arafat's wife in Paris.  I hear she has lots of dough, and she might be looking for an Australian boyfriend.
Click to expand...


Unlike you I have never been really motivated by money.....it just came my way throughout my life because I worked hard,produced things and people like me,so love me.

If you do the right thing in general good things happen to you....I have always given,my first child sponsorship was to a Guatamalan sic, boy in 1978....I got him his brother and sister all through school and University,as children I had a home built for them as they lived in a small hut with a dirt floor.....when they ALL graduated as Doctors I built a Health Centre in their small town......in a way a small gesture from my family has helped this community greatly.......it's called a commitment.Remember a month of eating crap like KFC or Maccas can really help less fortunate folk.

You don't have to hurt others when in business....those that have ever tried it on me...always failed.....but I made sure I gave them a Blood Nose(speaking figuratively sic that is)can't be bothered to spell check......when I'm jaded,my spelling and grammar is a little sus,. So forgive me tonight.

Sal learn to Love all.........I reckon you ain't so bad....I understand folk...you don't have to carry on as you do on here....posting inflammatory bombshells,George and I are not joined at the hip as you imagine but we do enjoy good dialogue...so stop baiting me for example because in the end we both end up in the gutter and that AIN't ME or YOU,just be gentle Sal.

People say to me Steve you make a wonderful friend but you are a Bastard Enemy...that would be right..steven


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic Comrade George and his new anti-Semitic sidekick are not interested at all in what is happening in the rest of Europe.  If they can't drag in the Jews for something, whatever else is happening in Europe is of no interest to them even though they are parking themselves on the Europe forum.  As the viewers can see, Comrade George (having so few bucks of his own and needs help from the taxpayers of Los Angeles to have a roof over his head) is still showing us that he is so proud that he can at least find the dollar sign on his computer.  Meanwhile, there is other news coming out of Europe other than what is happening in the Ukraine, such as:
> 
> ETECB imposes negative interest rate
> 
> BBC News - Europe
> 
> As Africans Surge to Europe&#8217;s Door, Spain Locks Down
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/28/w...ke-surge-to-europes-door.html?ref=europe&_r=0
> 
> Scientists discover how to date fingerprints
> 
> Breakthrough by Dutch experts could one day help police determine which fingerprints are relevant to investigation.
> 
> Scientists discover how to date fingerprints - Europe - Al Jazeera English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful Sal,it appears that all your muck(shit) spreading has resulted in most of it blowing back into your MOUTH.
> 
> Never mind,I always thought you were a bit of a SHITHEAD and as usual I was right.
> 
> Poor Sal,she tries but yet again FAILS.
> 
> Now give us an insight of ALL the Oligarchs instant Billion $ wealth and how they achieved it........and created the Jewish Oligarchy...in the Ukraine.....this is not Anti-Semitic but a question of how a Russian Jewess can accumulate over 20 Billion $ within 18 years,yet could not speak Ukrainian when she arrived ?????????? and Denied she was Jewish!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is Stevie, who attaches himself to one who needs the Jews as a scapegoat, and he think we believe that he actually cares about the Ukrainians.  In fact, if Stevie cared about people, he certainly would be posting about others who are being murdered by the thousands these days.  By the way, Stevie, since you have attached yourself to Comrade George like his Siamese Twin, how about you giving us some news items from the other European countries.  After all, you have parked yourself on the  Europe forum.
> 
> If you are interested in someone who has a lot of money, Stevie, check up on Arafat's wife in Paris.  I hear she has lots of dough, and she might be looking for an Australian boyfriend.
Click to expand...


Sal it really is a Cheap Shot having a go at or insulting Yasser Arafats wife,very poor of you indeed. 

steve


----------



## georgephillip

"While Ukraine is at the bottom of the counter-insurgency learning curve as it combats Kremlin-backed separatists, Israel, where 400,000 immigrants from Ukraine live, has much experience to share from its encounters with Palestinian insurgents over the decades.

'Every insurgency is unique,' explains Professor Ely Karmon from the International Institute for Counter-Terrorism in Herzliya, Israel. 'Ukraine is dealing with an insurgency on its own territory, while Israel has had to conduct operations in occupied territory (of Palestinian Authority and southern Lebanon).'

"The Ukrainian Interior Ministry estimates that as many as 10,000 armed Moscow-backed separatists are hunkered down in the Donbas. To fight them, the government launched a counterterrorism operation on April 19 and deployed several thousand of its own troops plus some irregular formations."

https://www.kyivpost.com/content/ukraine/israel-has-a-lot-to-teach-on-fighting-separatism-350818.html


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> "While Ukraine is at the bottom of the counter-insurgency learning curve as it combats Kremlin-backed separatists, Israel, where 400,000 immigrants from Ukraine live, has much experience to share from its encounters with Palestinian insurgents over the decades.
> 
> 'Every insurgency is unique,' explains Professor Ely Karmon from the International Institute for Counter-Terrorism in Herzliya, Israel. 'Ukraine is dealing with an insurgency on its own territory, while Israel has had to conduct operations in occupied territory (of Palestinian Authority and southern Lebanon).'
> 
> "The Ukrainian Interior Ministry estimates that as many as 10,000 armed Moscow-backed separatists are hunkered down in the Donbas. To fight them, the government launched a counterterrorism operation on April 19 and deployed several thousand of its own troops plus some irregular formations."
> 
> https://www.kyivpost.com/content/ukraine/israel-has-a-lot-to-teach-on-fighting-separatism-350818.html



Excellent Post George, as usual...steve


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful Sal,it appears that all your muck(shit) spreading has resulted in most of it blowing back into your MOUTH.
> 
> Never mind,I always thought you were a bit of a SHITHEAD and as usual I was right.
> 
> Poor Sal,she tries but yet again FAILS.
> 
> Now give us an insight of ALL the Oligarchs instant Billion $ wealth and how they achieved it........and created the Jewish Oligarchy...in the Ukraine.....this is not Anti-Semitic but a question of how a Russian Jewess can accumulate over 20 Billion $ within 18 years,yet could not speak Ukrainian when she arrived ?????????? and Denied she was Jewish!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Stevie, who attaches himself to one who needs the Jews as a scapegoat, and he think we believe that he actually cares about the Ukrainians.  In fact, if Stevie cared about people, he certainly would be posting about others who are being murdered by the thousands these days.  By the way, Stevie, since you have attached yourself to Comrade George like his Siamese Twin, how about you giving us some news items from the other European countries.  After all, you have parked yourself on the  Europe forum.
> 
> If you are interested in someone who has a lot of money, Stevie, check up on Arafat's wife in Paris.  I hear she has lots of dough, and she might be looking for an Australian boyfriend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sal it really is a Cheap Shot having a go at or insulting Yasser Arafats wife,very poor of you indeed.
> 
> steve
Click to expand...


Pathetic Stevie, he must be hankering after Arafat's wife and all her billions stashed over in a French Bank.  If you ever get to meet her, Stevie, you can tell her I was insulting her, that is if she would give some crackpot like you the time of day.  Meanwhile, Stevie, keep on playing the Siamese Twin of your new palsy walsy.  It really is very entertaining.  Meanwhile, do you have any news you can give the readers about what is going on in some other country in Europe since it appears you are not interested in giving the readers any news from your own country, Australia?  Surely in the nuthouse, they are not constantly just talking about the Ukraine.


----------



## georgephillip

theliq said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "While Ukraine is at the bottom of the counter-insurgency learning curve as it combats Kremlin-backed separatists, Israel, where 400,000 immigrants from Ukraine live, has much experience to share from its encounters with Palestinian insurgents over the decades.
> 
> 'Every insurgency is unique,' explains Professor Ely Karmon from the International Institute for Counter-Terrorism in Herzliya, Israel. 'Ukraine is dealing with an insurgency on its own territory, while Israel has had to conduct operations in occupied territory (of Palestinian Authority and southern Lebanon).'
> 
> "The Ukrainian Interior Ministry estimates that as many as 10,000 armed Moscow-backed separatists are hunkered down in the Donbas. To fight them, the government launched a counterterrorism operation on April 19 and deployed several thousand of its own troops plus some irregular formations."
> 
> https://www.kyivpost.com/content/ukraine/israel-has-a-lot-to-teach-on-fighting-separatism-350818.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Post George, as usual...steve
Click to expand...

*Thanks, Steve.
I can't escape the belief that the killing in Palestine, Syria, Libya, Egypt, Iraq, and Lebanon is part of the same Plan that has recently accomplished regime change in Ukraine.
What follows is a LOOONG article by a Russian academic with an obvious Russian bias; however, it connects some dots missing in most MSM analysis of Ukraine:*

"Today we're talking about the Ukraine situation from a number of angles. It's a multi-faceted situation, like all big situations. 

"Many different aspects have led to what happened. Concerning not only the clash between Russia and the West. There's a lot else going on too.

"Firstly, it all began with a conflict within the Ukrainian oligarchic class. 

"A great analyst is Vladimir Matveev. 

"I very much recommend you look him up. A number of his analyses are out on the net. 

"Moreover you don't need to be erudite to read his books. 

"Anyone with higher education can read them. 

"*He's been very active on the subject of Mossad in Ukraine*. 

"He gets continuously threatened. 

"Now he needs to get out of Ukraine and is having problems with that."

Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "While Ukraine is at the bottom of the counter-insurgency learning curve as it combats Kremlin-backed separatists, Israel, where 400,000 immigrants from Ukraine live, has much experience to share from its encounters with Palestinian insurgents over the decades.
> 
> 'Every insurgency is unique,' explains Professor Ely Karmon from the International Institute for Counter-Terrorism in Herzliya, Israel. 'Ukraine is dealing with an insurgency on its own territory, while Israel has had to conduct operations in occupied territory (of Palestinian Authority and southern Lebanon).'
> 
> "The Ukrainian Interior Ministry estimates that as many as 10,000 armed Moscow-backed separatists are hunkered down in the Donbas. To fight them, the government launched a counterterrorism operation on April 19 and deployed several thousand of its own troops plus some irregular formations."
> 
> https://www.kyivpost.com/content/ukraine/israel-has-a-lot-to-teach-on-fighting-separatism-350818.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Post George, as usual...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks, Steve.
> I can't escape the belief that the killing in Palestine, Syria, Libya, Egypt, Iraq, and Lebanon is part of the same Plan that has recently accomplished regime change in Ukraine.
> What follows is a LOOONG article by a Russian academic with an obvious Russian bias; however, it connects some dots missing in most MSM analysis of Ukraine:*
> 
> "Today we're talking about the Ukraine situation from a number of angles. It's a multi-faceted situation, like all big situations.
> 
> "Many different aspects have led to what happened. Concerning not only the clash between Russia and the West. There's a lot else going on too.
> 
> "Firstly, it all began with a conflict within the Ukrainian oligarchic class.
> 
> "A great analyst is Vladimir Matveev.
> 
> "I very much recommend you look him up. A number of his analyses are out on the net.
> 
> "Moreover you don't need to be erudite to read his books.
> 
> "Anyone with higher education can read them.
> 
> "*He's been very active on the subject of Mossad in Ukraine*.
> 
> "He gets continuously threatened.
> 
> "Now he needs to get out of Ukraine and is having problems with that."
> 
> Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge
Click to expand...


Oh look, Comrade George had to drag in the Mossad.  Well, we all know that Mossad is made up of Jews so it is quite obvious why Comrade George would bring up this article since the Jews are his favorite scapegoat.  I think in Comrade George's mind, he thinks the small number of Jews in this world in comparison to the other huge groups are going to take over the world.  After all, he thinks the Jews in Los Angeles are the ones responsible for his sorry lot in life instead of his own lack of initiative.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Post George, as usual...steve
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks, Steve.
> I can't escape the belief that the killing in Palestine, Syria, Libya, Egypt, Iraq, and Lebanon is part of the same Plan that has recently accomplished regime change in Ukraine.
> What follows is a LOOONG article by a Russian academic with an obvious Russian bias; however, it connects some dots missing in most MSM analysis of Ukraine:*
> 
> "Today we're talking about the Ukraine situation from a number of angles. It's a multi-faceted situation, like all big situations.
> 
> "Many different aspects have led to what happened. Concerning not only the clash between Russia and the West. There's a lot else going on too.
> 
> "Firstly, it all began with a conflict within the Ukrainian oligarchic class.
> 
> "A great analyst is Vladimir Matveev.
> 
> "I very much recommend you look him up. A number of his analyses are out on the net.
> 
> "Moreover you don't need to be erudite to read his books.
> 
> "Anyone with higher education can read them.
> 
> "*He's been very active on the subject of Mossad in Ukraine*.
> 
> "He gets continuously threatened.
> 
> "Now he needs to get out of Ukraine and is having problems with that."
> 
> Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, Comrade George had to drag in the Mossad.  Well, we all know that Mossad is made up of Jews so it is quite obvious why Comrade George would bring up this article since the Jews are his favorite scapegoat.  I think in Comrade George's mind, he thinks the small number of Jews in this world in comparison to the other huge groups are going to take over the world.  After all, he thinks the Jews in Los Angeles are the ones responsible for his sorry lot in life instead of his own lack of initiative.
Click to expand...

How long before the Jewish $tate joins NATO, $al?


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks, Steve.
> I can't escape the belief that the killing in Palestine, Syria, Libya, Egypt, Iraq, and Lebanon is part of the same Plan that has recently accomplished regime change in Ukraine.
> What follows is a LOOONG article by a Russian academic with an obvious Russian bias; however, it connects some dots missing in most MSM analysis of Ukraine:*
> 
> "Today we're talking about the Ukraine situation from a number of angles. It's a multi-faceted situation, like all big situations.
> 
> "Many different aspects have led to what happened. Concerning not only the clash between Russia and the West. There's a lot else going on too.
> 
> "Firstly, it all began with a conflict within the Ukrainian oligarchic class.
> 
> "A great analyst is Vladimir Matveev.
> 
> "I very much recommend you look him up. A number of his analyses are out on the net.
> 
> "Moreover you don't need to be erudite to read his books.
> 
> "Anyone with higher education can read them.
> 
> "*He's been very active on the subject of Mossad in Ukraine*.
> 
> "He gets continuously threatened.
> 
> "Now he needs to get out of Ukraine and is having problems with that."
> 
> Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, Comrade George had to drag in the Mossad.  Well, we all know that Mossad is made up of Jews so it is quite obvious why Comrade George would bring up this article since the Jews are his favorite scapegoat.  I think in Comrade George's mind, he thinks the small number of Jews in this world in comparison to the other huge groups are going to take over the world.  After all, he thinks the Jews in Los Angeles are the ones responsible for his sorry lot in life instead of his own lack of initiative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long before the Jewish $tate joins NATO, $al?
Click to expand...


No doubt George....after Palestine


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Stevie, who attaches himself to one who needs the Jews as a scapegoat, and he think we believe that he actually cares about the Ukrainians.  In fact, if Stevie cared about people, he certainly would be posting about others who are being murdered by the thousands these days.  By the way, Stevie, since you have attached yourself to Comrade George like his Siamese Twin, how about you giving us some news items from the other European countries.  After all, you have parked yourself on the  Europe forum.
> 
> If you are interested in someone who has a lot of money, Stevie, check up on Arafat's wife in Paris.  I hear she has lots of dough, and she might be looking for an Australian boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sal it really is a Cheap Shot having a go at or insulting Yasser Arafats wife,very poor of you indeed.
> 
> steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pathetic Stevie, he must be hankering after Arafat's wife and all her billions stashed over in a French Bank.  If you ever get to meet her, Stevie, you can tell her I was insulting her, that is if she would give some crackpot like you the time of day.  Meanwhile, Stevie, keep on playing the Siamese Twin of your new palsy walsy.  It really is very entertaining.  Meanwhile, do you have any news you can give the readers about what is going on in some other country in Europe since it appears you are not interested in giving the readers any news from your own country, Australia?  Surely in the nuthouse, they are not constantly just talking about the Ukraine.
Click to expand...


You really are a SAD person.....your prose by the way reminds me of some other Zionist under a different name...it will come to me,eventually...are you Israel based.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sal it really is a Cheap Shot having a go at or insulting Yasser Arafats wife,very poor of you indeed.
> 
> steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic Stevie, he must be hankering after Arafat's wife and all her billions stashed over in a French Bank.  If you ever get to meet her, Stevie, you can tell her I was insulting her, that is if she would give some crackpot like you the time of day.  Meanwhile, Stevie, keep on playing the Siamese Twin of your new palsy walsy.  It really is very entertaining.  Meanwhile, do you have any news you can give the readers about what is going on in some other country in Europe since it appears you are not interested in giving the readers any news from your own country, Australia?  Surely in the nuthouse, they are not constantly just talking about the Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a SAD person.....your prose by the way reminds me of some other Zionist under a different name...it will come to me,eventually...are you Israel based.
Click to expand...


You are the one who is a sad person, Stevie.  Here it is -- the 70th anniversary of D Day in which your brave Australian soldiers took part -- and all you and Comrade George can blabber about is the Ukraine.  Perhaps it is you who is based in Saudi Arabia and working for the Muslims there.  You don't s seem to have any problem with the innocent people the Muslims are murdering (Christians, Buddhists, Hindus and even Muslims of different sects), and the number is certainly higher than anything you and Comrade George see in the Ukraine on both sides.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks, Steve.
> I can't escape the belief that the killing in Palestine, Syria, Libya, Egypt, Iraq, and Lebanon is part of the same Plan that has recently accomplished regime change in Ukraine.
> What follows is a LOOONG article by a Russian academic with an obvious Russian bias; however, it connects some dots missing in most MSM analysis of Ukraine:*
> 
> "Today we're talking about the Ukraine situation from a number of angles. It's a multi-faceted situation, like all big situations.
> 
> "Many different aspects have led to what happened. Concerning not only the clash between Russia and the West. There's a lot else going on too.
> 
> "Firstly, it all began with a conflict within the Ukrainian oligarchic class.
> 
> "A great analyst is Vladimir Matveev.
> 
> "I very much recommend you look him up. A number of his analyses are out on the net.
> 
> "Moreover you don't need to be erudite to read his books.
> 
> "Anyone with higher education can read them.
> 
> "*He's been very active on the subject of Mossad in Ukraine*.
> 
> "He gets continuously threatened.
> 
> "Now he needs to get out of Ukraine and is having problems with that."
> 
> Battleground Ukraine: A Comprehensive Summary (From A Russian Perspective) | Zero Hedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, Comrade George had to drag in the Mossad.  Well, we all know that Mossad is made up of Jews so it is quite obvious why Comrade George would bring up this article since the Jews are his favorite scapegoat.  I think in Comrade George's mind, he thinks the small number of Jews in this world in comparison to the other huge groups are going to take over the world.  After all, he thinks the Jews in Los Angeles are the ones responsible for his sorry lot in life instead of his own lack of initiative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long before the Jewish $tate joins NATO, $al?
Click to expand...


It really is entertaining seeing a loser with so few bucks trying to show the readers that, even though he wasn't smart enough to have a good job in his working life because he didn't try harder and has to depend on the citizens of Los Angeles for help in his housing,  he actually has the brains to find the dollar sign on his computer.  You can see how proud he is of this great achievement of his.  I would have no problem with Israel joining NATO, the same as I would have no problem with countries like Turkey joining NATO.  However, no doubt you would love to see a lot of your favorite scapegoats killed in Israel and wouldn't want to see NATO help that country if need be.


----------



## georgephillip

theliq said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, Comrade George had to drag in the Mossad.  Well, we all know that Mossad is made up of Jews so it is quite obvious why Comrade George would bring up this article since the Jews are his favorite scapegoat.  I think in Comrade George's mind, he thinks the small number of Jews in this world in comparison to the other huge groups are going to take over the world.  After all, he thinks the Jews in Los Angeles are the ones responsible for his sorry lot in life instead of his own lack of initiative.
> 
> 
> 
> How long before the Jewish $tate joins NATO, $al?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt George....after Palestine
Click to expand...

*I'm guessing most Jews will always prefer security to democracy, hence the State of Palestine will be a long time coming:*

"But do Israelis value democracy more than they do security? Israeli public opinion expert Dahlia Scheindlin told me in an email exchange, 'There's a standard question (in Israeli public opinion polling) that asks (roughly): "Sometimes security needs may conflict with democratic principles (or rule of law). When that happens which should come first -- security or democracy needs?" The response is always quite overwhelmingly in favor of security.' 

"Indeed, a June 2010 study  done by the Friedrich Ebert Foundation, said Scheindlin, suggested that nearly three-quarters of Israeli youth (between the ages of 15 and 25), when given the option, chose security over democracy."

Think Again: The Two-State Solution

*Jews that frightened by equality aren't likely to ever permit a sovereign Palestine as their neighbor.

One more good reason for BDS, I guess*


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long before the Jewish $tate joins NATO, $al?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt George....after Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'm guessing most Jews will always prefer security to democracy, hence the State of Palestine will be a long time coming:*
> 
> "But do Israelis value democracy more than they do security? Israeli public opinion expert Dahlia Scheindlin told me in an email exchange, 'There's a standard question (in Israeli public opinion polling) that asks (roughly): "Sometimes security needs may conflict with democratic principles (or rule of law). When that happens which should come first -- security or democracy needs?" The response is always quite overwhelmingly in favor of security.'
> 
> "Indeed, a June 2010 study  done by the Friedrich Ebert Foundation, said Scheindlin, suggested that nearly three-quarters of Israeli youth (between the ages of 15 and 25), when given the option, chose security over democracy."
> 
> Think Again: The Two-State Solution
> 
> *Jews that frightened by equality aren't likely to ever permit a sovereign Palestine as their neighbor.
> 
> One more good reason for BDS, I guess*
Click to expand...


Now Comrade George is going to tell everyone what the Hamas and Fatah charters state about destroying the Jewish state.  How in the world can one group make peace with another when the other group wants to destroy you?


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt George....after Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm guessing most Jews will always prefer security to democracy, hence the State of Palestine will be a long time coming:*
> 
> "But do Israelis value democracy more than they do security? Israeli public opinion expert Dahlia Scheindlin told me in an email exchange, 'There's a standard question (in Israeli public opinion polling) that asks (roughly): "Sometimes security needs may conflict with democratic principles (or rule of law). When that happens which should come first -- security or democracy needs?" The response is always quite overwhelmingly in favor of security.'
> 
> "Indeed, a June 2010 study  done by the Friedrich Ebert Foundation, said Scheindlin, suggested that nearly three-quarters of Israeli youth (between the ages of 15 and 25), when given the option, chose security over democracy."
> 
> Think Again: The Two-State Solution
> 
> *Jews that frightened by equality aren't likely to ever permit a sovereign Palestine as their neighbor.
> 
> One more good reason for BDS, I guess*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Comrade George is going to tell everyone what the Hamas and Fatah charters state about destroying the Jewish state.  How in the world can one group make peace with another when the other group wants to destroy you?
Click to expand...

Stop stealing Arab land and water, cease using their children for target practice, and you will be surprised how Arabs' attitudes change.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm guessing most Jews will always prefer security to democracy, hence the State of Palestine will be a long time coming:*
> 
> "But do Israelis value democracy more than they do security? Israeli public opinion expert Dahlia Scheindlin told me in an email exchange, 'There's a standard question (in Israeli public opinion polling) that asks (roughly): "Sometimes security needs may conflict with democratic principles (or rule of law). When that happens which should come first -- security or democracy needs?" The response is always quite overwhelmingly in favor of security.'
> 
> "Indeed, a June 2010 study  done by the Friedrich Ebert Foundation, said Scheindlin, suggested that nearly three-quarters of Israeli youth (between the ages of 15 and 25), when given the option, chose security over democracy."
> 
> Think Again: The Two-State Solution
> 
> *Jews that frightened by equality aren't likely to ever permit a sovereign Palestine as their neighbor.
> 
> One more good reason for BDS, I guess*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Comrade George is going to tell everyone what the Hamas and Fatah charters state about destroying the Jewish state.  How in the world can one group make peace with another when the other group wants to destroy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop stealing Arab land and water, cease using their children for target practice, and you will be surprised how Arabs' attitudes change.
Click to expand...


Comrade George, do you really think any intelligent person really believes that you care about the Arabs.  If you did, you would have also being posting articles about how they are being harassed and killed in the rest of the Middle East by their fellow Muslims.  That you have been so silent about what is going on just shows the readers that you are using these Arabs as pawns in your personal fight against your scapegoats, the Jews.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Comrade George is going to tell everyone what the Hamas and Fatah charters state about destroying the Jewish state.  How in the world can one group make peace with another when the other group wants to destroy you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop stealing Arab land and water, cease using their children for target practice, and you will be surprised how Arabs' attitudes change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comrade George, do you really think any intelligent person really believes that you care about the Arabs.  If you did, you would have also being posting articles about how they are being harassed and killed in the rest of the Middle East by their fellow Muslims.  That you have been so silent about what is going on just shows the readers that you are using these Arabs as pawns in your personal fight against your scapegoats, the Jews.
Click to expand...

Ha$bara $al... what could you possibly have in common with any intelligent person?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop stealing Arab land and water, cease using their children for target practice, and you will be surprised how Arabs' attitudes change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George, do you really think any intelligent person really believes that you care about the Arabs.  If you did, you would have also being posting articles about how they are being harassed and killed in the rest of the Middle East by their fellow Muslims.  That you have been so silent about what is going on just shows the readers that you are using these Arabs as pawns in your personal fight against your scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha$bara $al... what could you possibly have in common with any intelligent person?
Click to expand...


By working, getting a pension and not depending on subsidized housing like you are.  For sure I never received food stamps as you claimed you did (and even complained how they cut you off from the stamps once you went on Social Security).  i certainly don't need a scapegoat as you have shown you desperately do.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George, do you really think any intelligent person really believes that you care about the Arabs.  If you did, you would have also being posting articles about how they are being harassed and killed in the rest of the Middle East by their fellow Muslims.  That you have been so silent about what is going on just shows the readers that you are using these Arabs as pawns in your personal fight against your scapegoats, the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha$bara $al... what could you possibly have in common with any intelligent person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By working, getting a pension and not depending on subsidized housing like you are.  For sure I never received food stamps as you claimed you did (and even complained how they cut you off from the stamps once you went on Social Security).  i certainly don't need a scapegoat as you have shown you desperately do.
Click to expand...

All you've shown is how desperate hasbara has become,


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha$bara $al... what could you possibly have in common with any intelligent person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By working, getting a pension and not depending on subsidized housing like you are.  For sure I never received food stamps as you claimed you did (and even complained how they cut you off from the stamps once you went on Social Security).  i certainly don't need a scapegoat as you have shown you desperately do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All you've shown is how desperate hasbara has become,
Click to expand...


So you think you have shown the readers how successful you have been in life by needing a subsidized apartment and receiving food stamps previously.  Meanwhile, most of the readers are smart enough to figure out that you are not interested in what is happening in Europe, even though you have parked yourself on this forum, unless you can drag your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into something like the Ukraine, where basically there are two sidies -- those who want to align themselves with the Russians and those who want to align themselves with the West.  Take some time away from your computer and actually talk to some people in Los Angeles who have come from that area of the world to see what they have to say about the issue.  It's very easy for you to find many of them coming in and out of the Russian market in West Hollywood.  I am sure you can find buses which will take you there since you don't have a car.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> By working, getting a pension and not depending on subsidized housing like you are.  For sure I never received food stamps as you claimed you did (and even complained how they cut you off from the stamps once you went on Social Security).  i certainly don't need a scapegoat as you have shown you desperately do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you've shown is how desperate hasbara has become,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think you have shown the readers how successful you have been in life by needing a subsidized apartment and receiving food stamps previously.  Meanwhile, most of the readers are smart enough to figure out that you are not interested in what is happening in Europe, even though you have parked yourself on this forum, unless you can drag your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into something like the Ukraine, where basically there are two sidies -- those who want to align themselves with the Russians and those who want to align themselves with the West.  Take some time away from your computer and actually talk to some people in Los Angeles who have come from that area of the world to see what they have to say about the issue.  It's very easy for you to find many of them coming in and out of the Russian market in West Hollywood.  I am sure you can find buses which will take you there since you don't have a car.
Click to expand...

"Poroshenko faces a growing pro-Russian uprising in the east of the country, where officials say more than 200 people have been killed in clashes between insurgents and Ukrainian forces. 

"Many will expect Poroshenko to speedily bring the conflict under control. 

"He could also defuse it through constitutional reforms that devolve more powers to regions and by giving up certain prerogatives, such as the ability to appoint governors."

Q&A: Who is Ukraine's next president? - World Israel News | Haaretz


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you've shown is how desperate hasbara has become,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you have shown the readers how successful you have been in life by needing a subsidized apartment and receiving food stamps previously.  Meanwhile, most of the readers are smart enough to figure out that you are not interested in what is happening in Europe, even though you have parked yourself on this forum, unless you can drag your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into something like the Ukraine, where basically there are two sidies -- those who want to align themselves with the Russians and those who want to align themselves with the West.  Take some time away from your computer and actually talk to some people in Los Angeles who have come from that area of the world to see what they have to say about the issue.  It's very easy for you to find many of them coming in and out of the Russian market in West Hollywood.  I am sure you can find buses which will take you there since you don't have a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Poroshenko faces a growing pro-Russian uprising in the east of the country, where officials say more than 200 people have been killed in clashes between insurgents and Ukrainian forces.
> 
> "Many will expect Poroshenko to speedily bring the conflict under control.
> 
> "He could also defuse it through constitutional reforms that devolve more powers to regions and by giving up certain prerogatives, such as the ability to appoint governors."
> 
> Q&A: Who is Ukraine's next president? - World Israel News | Haaretz
Click to expand...


There are so many things happening in Europe.  Does anyone think that Comrade George will even be bothering about the Ukraine if he couldn't drag the Jews into this?  Get out of your little apartment, Comrade George, hop on a bus, and start talking to some people in West Hollywood and get their viewpoints about what is happening.  You might enjoy the free air while taking to them, and you might even enjoy a face-to-face with people who have come from the former USSR.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you have shown the readers how successful you have been in life by needing a subsidized apartment and receiving food stamps previously.  Meanwhile, most of the readers are smart enough to figure out that you are not interested in what is happening in Europe, even though you have parked yourself on this forum, unless you can drag your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into something like the Ukraine, where basically there are two sidies -- those who want to align themselves with the Russians and those who want to align themselves with the West.  Take some time away from your computer and actually talk to some people in Los Angeles who have come from that area of the world to see what they have to say about the issue.  It's very easy for you to find many of them coming in and out of the Russian market in West Hollywood.  I am sure you can find buses which will take you there since you don't have a car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Poroshenko faces a growing pro-Russian uprising in the east of the country, where officials say more than 200 people have been killed in clashes between insurgents and Ukrainian forces.
> 
> "Many will expect Poroshenko to speedily bring the conflict under control.
> 
> "He could also defuse it through constitutional reforms that devolve more powers to regions and by giving up certain prerogatives, such as the ability to appoint governors."
> 
> Q&A: Who is Ukraine's next president? - World Israel News | Haaretz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are so many things happening in Europe.  Does anyone think that Comrade George will even be bothering about the Ukraine if he couldn't drag the Jews into this?  Get out of your little apartment, Comrade George, hop on a bus, and start talking to some people in West Hollywood and get their viewpoints about what is happening.  You might enjoy the free air while taking to them, and you might even enjoy a face-to-face with people who have come from the former USSR.
Click to expand...

Why do you spend so much of your time on a political message board posting about irrelevant tripe? Are you paid by the hour?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Poroshenko faces a growing pro-Russian uprising in the east of the country, where officials say more than 200 people have been killed in clashes between insurgents and Ukrainian forces.
> 
> "Many will expect Poroshenko to speedily bring the conflict under control.
> 
> "He could also defuse it through constitutional reforms that devolve more powers to regions and by giving up certain prerogatives, such as the ability to appoint governors."
> 
> Q&A: Who is Ukraine's next president? - World Israel News | Haaretz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many things happening in Europe.  Does anyone think that Comrade George will even be bothering about the Ukraine if he couldn't drag the Jews into this?  Get out of your little apartment, Comrade George, hop on a bus, and start talking to some people in West Hollywood and get their viewpoints about what is happening.  You might enjoy the free air while taking to them, and you might even enjoy a face-to-face with people who have come from the former USSR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you spend so much of your time on a political message board posting about irrelevant tripe? Are you paid by the hour?
Click to expand...


Poor Comrade George.  Readers can check the time of his first posts in the morning and can see that many times he rolls out of bed while the majority of people in L.A. are sleeping and runs to his computer so that he doesn't miss a moment trying to blame something on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  One would think that even though he hates this country, he at least could have paused a moment from his usual and given thought instead to the 70th anniversary of D-Day, a day remembered by so many Americans in which men from different countries who were certainly much braver than Comrade George could ever hope to be took part in startomg tp liberate Europe from the Nazis.  I thought this was an interesting bit about D-Day although such things don't interest Comrade George.

D-Day ... June 6th 1944


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic Stevie, he must be hankering after Arafat's wife and all her billions stashed over in a French Bank.  If you ever get to meet her, Stevie, you can tell her I was insulting her, that is if she would give some crackpot like you the time of day.  Meanwhile, Stevie, keep on playing the Siamese Twin of your new palsy walsy.  It really is very entertaining.  Meanwhile, do you have any news you can give the readers about what is going on in some other country in Europe since it appears you are not interested in giving the readers any news from your own country, Australia?  Surely in the nuthouse, they are not constantly just talking about the Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a SAD person.....your prose by the way reminds me of some other Zionist under a different name...it will come to me,eventually...are you Israel based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who is a sad person, Stevie.  Here it is -- the 70th anniversary of D Day in which your brave Australian soldiers took part -- and all you and Comrade George can blabber about is the Ukraine.  Perhaps it is you who is based in Saudi Arabia and working for the Muslims there.  You don't s seem to have any problem with the innocent people the Muslims are murdering (Christians, Buddhists, Hindus and even Muslims of different sects), and the number is certainly higher than anything you and Comrade George see in the Ukraine on both sides.
Click to expand...


And the Jews do the same, plus children....You Baffoooooooooon I will never talk to you about the Bravery of my Australian forbears,you Sad Bastard

Keep talking shit,you have become a joke.Stop now and return to the Gutter from whence you came....................


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many things happening in Europe.  Does anyone think that Comrade George will even be bothering about the Ukraine if he couldn't drag the Jews into this?  Get out of your little apartment, Comrade George, hop on a bus, and start talking to some people in West Hollywood and get their viewpoints about what is happening.  You might enjoy the free air while taking to them, and you might even enjoy a face-to-face with people who have come from the former USSR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you spend so much of your time on a political message board posting about irrelevant tripe? Are you paid by the hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Comrade George.  Readers can check the time of his first posts in the morning and can see that many times he rolls out of bed while the majority of people in L.A. are sleeping and runs to his computer so that he doesn't miss a moment trying to blame something on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  One would think that even though he hates this country, he at least could have paused a moment from his usual and given thought instead to the 70th anniversary of D-Day, a day remembered by so many Americans in which men from different countries who were certainly much braver than Comrade George could ever hope to be took part in startomg tp liberate Europe from the Nazis.  I thought this was an interesting bit about D-Day although such things don't interest Comrade George.
> 
> D-Day ... June 6th 1944
Click to expand...


George.......ignore the Shitface


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many things happening in Europe.  Does anyone think that Comrade George will even be bothering about the Ukraine if he couldn't drag the Jews into this?  Get out of your little apartment, Comrade George, hop on a bus, and start talking to some people in West Hollywood and get their viewpoints about what is happening.  You might enjoy the free air while taking to them, and you might even enjoy a face-to-face with people who have come from the former USSR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you spend so much of your time on a political message board posting about irrelevant tripe? Are you paid by the hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Comrade George.  Readers can check the time of his first posts in the morning and can see that many times he rolls out of bed while the majority of people in L.A. are sleeping and runs to his computer so that he doesn't miss a moment trying to blame something on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  One would think that even though he hates this country, he at least could have paused a moment from his usual and given thought instead to the 70th anniversary of D-Day, a day remembered by so many Americans in which men from different countries who were certainly much braver than Comrade George could ever hope to be took part in startomg tp liberate Europe from the Nazis.  I thought this was an interesting bit about D-Day although such things don't interest Comrade George.
> 
> D-Day ... June 6th 1944
Click to expand...


You are as MAD as a RAT


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you spend so much of your time on a political message board posting about irrelevant tripe? Are you paid by the hour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Comrade George.  Readers can check the time of his first posts in the morning and can see that many times he rolls out of bed while the majority of people in L.A. are sleeping and runs to his computer so that he doesn't miss a moment trying to blame something on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  One would think that even though he hates this country, he at least could have paused a moment from his usual and given thought instead to the 70th anniversary of D-Day, a day remembered by so many Americans in which men from different countries who were certainly much braver than Comrade George could ever hope to be took part in startomg tp liberate Europe from the Nazis.  I thought this was an interesting bit about D-Day although such things don't interest Comrade George.
> 
> D-Day ... June 6th 1944
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are as MAD as a RAT
Click to expand...


Comrade George's new sidekick can't even pause for a moment to even think about the brave Australians soldiers who were killed during World War II.  I guess when you are a patient in the nut house, commemorating those who died during World War II doesn't come to mind.  I wonder since thelig has parked himself on the Europe forum (and probably no other forum) to help his new sidekick if he can give the viewers some news that is coming out of Europe, or does he just come to this forum to assist his new sidekick.


----------



## georgephillip

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you spend so much of your time on a political message board posting about irrelevant tripe? Are you paid by the hour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Comrade George.  Readers can check the time of his first posts in the morning and can see that many times he rolls out of bed while the majority of people in L.A. are sleeping and runs to his computer so that he doesn't miss a moment trying to blame something on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  One would think that even though he hates this country, he at least could have paused a moment from his usual and given thought instead to the 70th anniversary of D-Day, a day remembered by so many Americans in which men from different countries who were certainly much braver than Comrade George could ever hope to be took part in startomg tp liberate Europe from the Nazis.  I thought this was an interesting bit about D-Day although such things don't interest Comrade George.
> 
> D-Day ... June 6th 1944
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George.......ignore the Shitface
Click to expand...

$al is as mad as a couple MAD rats, I suspect.
At least she's $tupid


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Comrade George.  Readers can check the time of his first posts in the morning and can see that many times he rolls out of bed while the majority of people in L.A. are sleeping and runs to his computer so that he doesn't miss a moment trying to blame something on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  One would think that even though he hates this country, he at least could have paused a moment from his usual and given thought instead to the 70th anniversary of D-Day, a day remembered by so many Americans in which men from different countries who were certainly much braver than Comrade George could ever hope to be took part in startomg tp liberate Europe from the Nazis.  I thought this was an interesting bit about D-Day although such things don't interest Comrade George.
> 
> D-Day ... June 6th 1944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George.......ignore the Shitface
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $al is as mad as a couple MAD rats, I suspect.
> At least she's $tupid
Click to expand...


No dollars in your pocket, Comrade George, so you are still showing the readers that you at least have the brains to find the dollar sign on your computer, which even a chimp is able to do.  Meanwhile, evidently you weren't smart enough to push yourself and avail yourself of the opportunities here in Los Angeles to at least not have to depend on subsidized housing in order to have a roof over your head.  You and your new sidekick are quite amusing, Comrade George, parking yourself here in the Europe forum and having nothing to say except dragging in the Ukraine crisis because you want everyone to believe that it is the Jews, your favoriate scapegoats, who are responsible for all the troubles in the Ukraine.  By the way, Comrade George, if you constantly find yourself short of money that the closest you come to it is the dollar sign on your computer, why not go to the site  GoFundMe and maybe the readers there will find sympathy for your situation in life.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> George.......ignore the Shitface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $al is as mad as a couple MAD rats, I suspect.
> At least she's $tupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dollars in your pocket, Comrade George, so you are still showing the readers that you at least have the brains to find the dollar sign on your computer, which even a chimp is able to do.  Meanwhile, evidently you weren't smart enough to push yourself and avail yourself of the opportunities here in Los Angeles to at least not have to depend on subsidized housing in order to have a roof over your head.  You and your new sidekick are quite amusing, Comrade George, parking yourself here in the Europe forum and having nothing to say except dragging in the Ukraine crisis because you want everyone to believe that it is the Jews, your favoriate scapegoats, who are responsible for all the troubles in the Ukraine.  By the way, Comrade George, if you constantly find yourself short of money that the closest you come to it is the dollar sign on your computer, why not go to the site  GoFundMe and maybe the readers there will find sympathy for your situation in life.
Click to expand...

*Why don't you try real hard and see if you can find anything half-way intelligent to say about Jews taking care of business in Ukraine, Ha$bara $al?*

"ODESSA, UKRAINE  The unrest in Ukraine in recent months has put the countrys Jewish community under new pressures, with a surge of anti-Semitic graffiti and at least one attack on a synagogue. 

"Odessa is one of the main centers of Jewish life in the country.

"On a typical weekday, some of Odessas Jews gather for morning prayers as they have for generations.  

"Ukraine is home to 70,000 practicing Jews, the fourth largest community in Europe. 

"Some 400,000 Ukrainians have Jewish roots.  

"Normally, the Jews participate in business, politics and other aspects of life without significant notice."

*Remember, $al, this thread is about Jews and Ukraine, OK?*

Crisis Puts Pressure on Ukraine's Jews


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> $al is as mad as a couple MAD rats, I suspect.
> At least she's $tupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dollars in your pocket, Comrade George, so you are still showing the readers that you at least have the brains to find the dollar sign on your computer, which even a chimp is able to do.  Meanwhile, evidently you weren't smart enough to push yourself and avail yourself of the opportunities here in Los Angeles to at least not have to depend on subsidized housing in order to have a roof over your head.  You and your new sidekick are quite amusing, Comrade George, parking yourself here in the Europe forum and having nothing to say except dragging in the Ukraine crisis because you want everyone to believe that it is the Jews, your favoriate scapegoats, who are responsible for all the troubles in the Ukraine.  By the way, Comrade George, if you constantly find yourself short of money that the closest you come to it is the dollar sign on your computer, why not go to the site  GoFundMe and maybe the readers there will find sympathy for your situation in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why don't you try real hard and see if you can find anything half-way intelligent to say about Jews taking care of business in Ukraine, Ha$bara $al?*
> 
> "ODESSA, UKRAINE  The unrest in Ukraine in recent months has put the countrys Jewish community under new pressures, with a surge of anti-Semitic graffiti and at least one attack on a synagogue.
> 
> "Odessa is one of the main centers of Jewish life in the country.
> 
> "On a typical weekday, some of Odessas Jews gather for morning prayers as they have for generations.
> 
> "Ukraine is home to 70,000 practicing Jews, the fourth largest community in Europe.
> 
> "Some 400,000 Ukrainians have Jewish roots.
> 
> "Normally, the Jews participate in business, politics and other aspects of life without significant notice."
> 
> *Remember, $al, this thread is about Jews and Ukraine, OK?*
> 
> Crisis Puts Pressure on Ukraine's Jews
Click to expand...


Why not remember, Comrade George, that your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, don't make up the majority of the population in the Ukraine and are not responsible for everything you try to make the readers believe they are.  Are you jealous that they might have had a more successful life in the Ukraine than you ever dreamed of having here in the U.S.?  Strange how the Ukrainians and others from the former U.S.S.R. here in the Los Angeles area (regardless of what religion they are) seem to have more successful lives than Comrade George has.  I wonder why they could be.  Perhaps a lack of initiative on Comrade George's part. 

Are you back with your dollar signs, Comrade George?  I can take up a collection for you if you really are hurting so bad.  Meanwhile, Comrade George seems to think that the only thing going on in Europe is happening in the Ukraine.  If he could ever get  his mind off of his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and go to Google and type in Europe News, he will see that a lot is happening there.  However, if he can't drag his favorite scapegoats into what is happening, he just isn't interested.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a SAD person.....your prose by the way reminds me of some other Zionist under a different name...it will come to me,eventually...are you Israel based.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who is a sad person, Stevie.  Here it is -- the 70th anniversary of D Day in which your brave Australian soldiers took part -- and all you and Comrade George can blabber about is the Ukraine.  Perhaps it is you who is based in Saudi Arabia and working for the Muslims there.  You don't s seem to have any problem with the innocent people the Muslims are murdering (Christians, Buddhists, Hindus and even Muslims of different sects), and the number is certainly higher than anything you and Comrade George see in the Ukraine on both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Jews do the same, plus children....You Baffoooooooooon I will never talk to you about the Bravery of my Australian forbears,you Sad Bastard
> 
> Keep talking shit,you have become a joke.Stop now and return to the Gutter from whence you came....................
Click to expand...

Is that the way you were taught to talk to a great grandmother, Steve? One who is correct too.


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who is a sad person, Stevie.  Here it is -- the 70th anniversary of D Day in which your brave Australian soldiers took part -- and all you and Comrade George can blabber about is the Ukraine.  Perhaps it is you who is based in Saudi Arabia and working for the Muslims there.  You don't s seem to have any problem with the innocent people the Muslims are murdering (Christians, Buddhists, Hindus and even Muslims of different sects), and the number is certainly higher than anything you and Comrade George see in the Ukraine on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jews do the same, plus children....You Baffoooooooooon I will never talk to you about the Bravery of my Australian forbears,you Sad Bastard
> 
> Keep talking shit,you have become a joke.Stop now and return to the Gutter from whence you came....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the way you were taught to talk to a great grandmother, Steve? One who is correct too.
Click to expand...


Actuallym Hossfly, I am looking forward to some day being a great grandmother.  That would be a treat.  Anyhow, I find it amusing how Stevie has found a new sidekick.  I don't think that Comrade George is crazy like Stevie is; Comrade George just needs a scapegoat for his situation in life as many people in his position do.  By the way, I think that Stevie should tell his psychiatrist at the next therapy session that he is losing it.  Perhaps he needs the dosage of his meds tweaked somewhat so that he doesn't lose all his marbles.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dollars in your pocket, Comrade George, so you are still showing the readers that you at least have the brains to find the dollar sign on your computer, which even a chimp is able to do.  Meanwhile, evidently you weren't smart enough to push yourself and avail yourself of the opportunities here in Los Angeles to at least not have to depend on subsidized housing in order to have a roof over your head.  You and your new sidekick are quite amusing, Comrade George, parking yourself here in the Europe forum and having nothing to say except dragging in the Ukraine crisis because you want everyone to believe that it is the Jews, your favoriate scapegoats, who are responsible for all the troubles in the Ukraine.  By the way, Comrade George, if you constantly find yourself short of money that the closest you come to it is the dollar sign on your computer, why not go to the site  GoFundMe and maybe the readers there will find sympathy for your situation in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why don't you try real hard and see if you can find anything half-way intelligent to say about Jews taking care of business in Ukraine, Ha$bara $al?*
> 
> "ODESSA, UKRAINE  The unrest in Ukraine in recent months has put the countrys Jewish community under new pressures, with a surge of anti-Semitic graffiti and at least one attack on a synagogue.
> 
> "Odessa is one of the main centers of Jewish life in the country.
> 
> "On a typical weekday, some of Odessas Jews gather for morning prayers as they have for generations.
> 
> "Ukraine is home to 70,000 practicing Jews, the fourth largest community in Europe.
> 
> "Some 400,000 Ukrainians have Jewish roots.
> 
> "Normally, the Jews participate in business, politics and other aspects of life without significant notice."
> 
> *Remember, $al, this thread is about Jews and Ukraine, OK?*
> 
> Crisis Puts Pressure on Ukraine's Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not remember, Comrade George, that your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, don't make up the majority of the population in the Ukraine and are not responsible for everything you try to make the readers believe they are.  Are you jealous that they might have had a more successful life in the Ukraine than you ever dreamed of having here in the U.S.?  Strange how the Ukrainians and others from the former U.S.S.R. here in the Los Angeles area (regardless of what religion they are) seem to have more successful lives than Comrade George has.  I wonder why they could be.  Perhaps a lack of initiative on Comrade George's part.
> 
> Are you back with your dollar signs, Comrade George?  I can take up a collection for you if you really are hurting so bad.  Meanwhile, Comrade George seems to think that the only thing going on in Europe is happening in the Ukraine.  If he could ever get  his mind off of his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and go to Google and type in Europe News, he will see that a lot is happening there.  However, if he can't drag his favorite scapegoats into what is happening, he just isn't interested.
Click to expand...

"But Odessas Chief Rabbi, Abraham Wolff, says the Jewish community is divided on the Russia-Ukraine issue, just like the broader community.

'I think that the Jewish question has really no role in this war.  Many people think that there is a Jewish question because they are constantly trying to involve Jews on the grounds of our nationhood.  But this is absolutely not true,' said Wolff.

"Still, Rabbi Wolff was involved in painting over some anti-Semitic graffiti recently, along with the regional leader of the new Right Sector political party, who said his group had nothing to do with it.

"And the rabbi admits to having an exit plan for Odessas Jews, although he says he doesnt expect to have to use it.

'There are dangers, but theyre not imminent.  And I dont think they will become real.  Naturally, we have some problems - anti-Semitism, fascism - like in every country,' he said."

Crisis Puts Pressure on Ukraine's Jews


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why don't you try real hard and see if you can find anything half-way intelligent to say about Jews taking care of business in Ukraine, Ha$bara $al?*
> 
> "ODESSA, UKRAINE  The unrest in Ukraine in recent months has put the countrys Jewish community under new pressures, with a surge of anti-Semitic graffiti and at least one attack on a synagogue.
> 
> "Odessa is one of the main centers of Jewish life in the country.
> 
> "On a typical weekday, some of Odessas Jews gather for morning prayers as they have for generations.
> 
> "Ukraine is home to 70,000 practicing Jews, the fourth largest community in Europe.
> 
> "Some 400,000 Ukrainians have Jewish roots.
> 
> "Normally, the Jews participate in business, politics and other aspects of life without significant notice."
> 
> *Remember, $al, this thread is about Jews and Ukraine, OK?*
> 
> Crisis Puts Pressure on Ukraine's Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not remember, Comrade George, that your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, don't make up the majority of the population in the Ukraine and are not responsible for everything you try to make the readers believe they are.  Are you jealous that they might have had a more successful life in the Ukraine than you ever dreamed of having here in the U.S.?  Strange how the Ukrainians and others from the former U.S.S.R. here in the Los Angeles area (regardless of what religion they are) seem to have more successful lives than Comrade George has.  I wonder why they could be.  Perhaps a lack of initiative on Comrade George's part.
> 
> Are you back with your dollar signs, Comrade George?  I can take up a collection for you if you really are hurting so bad.  Meanwhile, Comrade George seems to think that the only thing going on in Europe is happening in the Ukraine.  If he could ever get  his mind off of his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and go to Google and type in Europe News, he will see that a lot is happening there.  However, if he can't drag his favorite scapegoats into what is happening, he just isn't interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "But Odessas Chief Rabbi, Abraham Wolff, says the Jewish community is divided on the Russia-Ukraine issue, just like the broader community.
> 
> 'I think that the Jewish question has really no role in this war.  Many people think that there is a Jewish question because they are constantly trying to involve Jews on the grounds of our nationhood.  But this is absolutely not true,' said Wolff.
> 
> "Still, Rabbi Wolff was involved in painting over some anti-Semitic graffiti recently, along with the regional leader of the new Right Sector political party, who said his group had nothing to do with it.
> 
> "And the rabbi admits to having an exit plan for Odessas Jews, although he says he doesnt expect to have to use it.
> 
> 'There are dangers, but theyre not imminent.  And I dont think they will become real.  Naturally, we have some problems - anti-Semitism, fascism - like in every country,' he said."
> 
> Crisis Puts Pressure on Ukraine's Jews
Click to expand...


Couldn't sleep, Comrade George?  I certainly hope you made a cup of coffee before you ran to your computer to talk about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, again.  Strange how many people in other countries are divided on what is happening in their country (even in the country where you and I both live), but you somehow seem obsessed with dragging in the Jews.  If you are going to constantly glue yourself just on the Ukraine on this Europe forum, why not give us some news like the following.  I don't think these articles dragged in your favorite scapegoats because everything that is happening in the Ukraine doesn't involved the Jews.  Since Comrade George is so obsessed with the Jews in the Ukraine, perhaps he should post about the terrible pogroms the Jews had to experience in the Ukraine in the past.  Maybe he wishes he was able to take part in these pogroms. 

Ukraine's new president vows to pursue peace*-*Los Angeles Times

Putin to discuss Ukraine with France's Hollande- UPDATED | Europe | Worldbulletin News 

Hollande bids to use D-Day encounters for Ukraine thaw | Europe | Worldbulletin News


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not remember, Comrade George, that your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, don't make up the majority of the population in the Ukraine and are not responsible for everything you try to make the readers believe they are.  Are you jealous that they might have had a more successful life in the Ukraine than you ever dreamed of having here in the U.S.?  Strange how the Ukrainians and others from the former U.S.S.R. here in the Los Angeles area (regardless of what religion they are) seem to have more successful lives than Comrade George has.  I wonder why they could be.  Perhaps a lack of initiative on Comrade George's part.
> 
> Are you back with your dollar signs, Comrade George?  I can take up a collection for you if you really are hurting so bad.  Meanwhile, Comrade George seems to think that the only thing going on in Europe is happening in the Ukraine.  If he could ever get  his mind off of his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and go to Google and type in Europe News, he will see that a lot is happening there.  However, if he can't drag his favorite scapegoats into what is happening, he just isn't interested.
> 
> 
> 
> "But Odessas Chief Rabbi, Abraham Wolff, says the Jewish community is divided on the Russia-Ukraine issue, just like the broader community.
> 
> 'I think that the Jewish question has really no role in this war.  Many people think that there is a Jewish question because they are constantly trying to involve Jews on the grounds of our nationhood.  But this is absolutely not true,' said Wolff.
> 
> "Still, Rabbi Wolff was involved in painting over some anti-Semitic graffiti recently, along with the regional leader of the new Right Sector political party, who said his group had nothing to do with it.
> 
> "And the rabbi admits to having an exit plan for Odessas Jews, although he says he doesnt expect to have to use it.
> 
> 'There are dangers, but theyre not imminent.  And I dont think they will become real.  Naturally, we have some problems - anti-Semitism, fascism - like in every country,' he said."
> 
> Crisis Puts Pressure on Ukraine's Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't sleep, Comrade George?  I certainly hope you made a cup of coffee before you ran to your computer to talk about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, again.  Strange how many people in other countries are divided on what is happening in their country (even in the country where you and I both live), but you somehow seem obsessed with dragging in the Jews.  If you are going to constantly glue yourself just on the Ukraine on this Europe forum, why not give us some news like the following.  I don't think these articles dragged in your favorite scapegoats because everything that is happening in the Ukraine doesn't involved the Jews.  Since Comrade George is so obsessed with the Jews in the Ukraine, perhaps he should post about the terrible pogroms the Jews had to experience in the Ukraine in the past.  Maybe he wishes he was able to take part in these pogroms.
> 
> Ukraine's new president vows to pursue peace*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Putin to discuss Ukraine with France's Hollande- UPDATED | Europe | Worldbulletin News
> 
> Hollande bids to use D-Day encounters for Ukraine thaw | Europe | Worldbulletin News
Click to expand...

*Still can't remember the name of the thread you're spamming on, $al?
Could be Alzheimer's (Kosher version, of course)*

"Anti-Semitism is deeply rooted in some parts of Ukraine.  There were anti-Jewish pogroms in the early 20th century, and this ravine in Kyiv was the scene of one of the worst Nazi massacres of World War II.  

"More than 30,000 Jews were lined up, shot and buried at Babi Yar.  

"Today, it draws few visitors, and children use the ravine as a shortcut on their way home from school.

"At the Kyiv International Institute of Sociology, Professor Volodymyr Paniotto says 20 years of research indicates anti-Semitism spiked about six years ago.  But he says non-Jewish Ukrainians dont have significantly different views on Jews than on most other ethnic groups.

"'We consider that mainly its connected with the worsening of the situation.  The level of poverty was increasing. And when the situation became worse, people tried to find some enemy,' said Paniotto.

"Paniotto says the current crisis has also made some people look for scapegoats, but he does not think that represents a long term change for the Jews of Ukraine."

Crisis Puts Pressure on Ukraine's Jews


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But Odessas Chief Rabbi, Abraham Wolff, says the Jewish community is divided on the Russia-Ukraine issue, just like the broader community.
> 
> 'I think that the Jewish question has really no role in this war.  Many people think that there is a Jewish question because they are constantly trying to involve Jews on the grounds of our nationhood.  But this is absolutely not true,' said Wolff.
> 
> "Still, Rabbi Wolff was involved in painting over some anti-Semitic graffiti recently, along with the regional leader of the new Right Sector political party, who said his group had nothing to do with it.
> 
> "And the rabbi admits to having an exit plan for Odessas Jews, although he says he doesnt expect to have to use it.
> 
> 'There are dangers, but theyre not imminent.  And I dont think they will become real.  Naturally, we have some problems - anti-Semitism, fascism - like in every country,' he said."
> 
> Crisis Puts Pressure on Ukraine's Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't sleep, Comrade George?  I certainly hope you made a cup of coffee before you ran to your computer to talk about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, again.  Strange how many people in other countries are divided on what is happening in their country (even in the country where you and I both live), but you somehow seem obsessed with dragging in the Jews.  If you are going to constantly glue yourself just on the Ukraine on this Europe forum, why not give us some news like the following.  I don't think these articles dragged in your favorite scapegoats because everything that is happening in the Ukraine doesn't involved the Jews.  Since Comrade George is so obsessed with the Jews in the Ukraine, perhaps he should post about the terrible pogroms the Jews had to experience in the Ukraine in the past.  Maybe he wishes he was able to take part in these pogroms.
> 
> Ukraine's new president vows to pursue peace*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Putin to discuss Ukraine with France's Hollande- UPDATED | Europe | Worldbulletin News
> 
> Hollande bids to use D-Day encounters for Ukraine thaw | Europe | Worldbulletin News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Still can't remember the name of the thread you're spamming on, $al?
> Could be Alzheimer's (Kosher version, of course)*
> 
> "Anti-Semitism is deeply rooted in some parts of Ukraine.  There were anti-Jewish pogroms in the early 20th century, and this ravine in Kyiv was the scene of one of the worst Nazi massacres of World War II.
> 
> "More than 30,000 Jews were lined up, shot and buried at Babi Yar.
> 
> "Today, it draws few visitors, and children use the ravine as a shortcut on their way home from school.
> 
> "At the Kyiv International Institute of Sociology, Professor Volodymyr Paniotto says 20 years of research indicates anti-Semitism spiked about six years ago.  But he says non-Jewish Ukrainians dont have significantly different views on Jews than on most other ethnic groups.
> 
> "'We consider that mainly its connected with the worsening of the situation.  The level of poverty was increasing. And when the situation became worse, people tried to find some enemy,' said Paniotto.
> 
> "Paniotto says the current crisis has also made some people look for scapegoats, but he does not think that represents a long term change for the Jews of Ukraine."
> 
> Crisis Puts Pressure on Ukraine's Jews
Click to expand...


Of course I remember the title of the thread, Comrade George.  You had originally posted the Leftist Jew's article on another forum because you, as usual, wanted to put down your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and your post was moved over here.  Now that you are on the Europe forum, it seems you are still obsessed with the Jews and could care less what is happening in all the other European countries.  Naturally if you could drag the Jews into what is happening in these other countries, you wouldn't hesitate to post about it. By the way, has any reader ever seen Comrade George bring up any incidents where Jews were attacked in Europe by his new friends?  Moreoever, I think the viewers will notice that Comrade George seems loathe to post articles from mainstream newspapers where the reporters are actually on the ground in the Ukraine and can see what is happening.  He always seems to find articles which will drag in his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.


----------



## georgephillip

"Deadly fighting in eastern Ukraine must end "this week", Ukraine's new President Petro Poroshenko has pledged.

"He was speaking at talks involving an envoy from the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe and Russia's ambassador to Ukraine.

"Meanwhile, fighting has continued in and around the rebel-held city of Sloviansk.

"Kiev and the West accuse Russia of supporting separatists in the east - a claim denied by Moscow."

BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Fighting in the east 'must end this week'


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "Deadly fighting in eastern Ukraine must end "this week", Ukraine's new President Petro Poroshenko has pledged.
> 
> "He was speaking at talks involving an envoy from the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe and Russia's ambassador to Ukraine.
> 
> "Meanwhile, fighting has continued in and around the rebel-held city of Sloviansk.
> 
> "Kiev and the West accuse Russia of supporting separatists in the east - a claim denied by Moscow."
> 
> BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Fighting in the east 'must end this week'



Why, Comrade George, let's keep our fingers crossed that this will be settled soon.  After all, we both want to see the Ukrainian people get on with their lives (both Jews and non Jews), don't we?  Meanwhile, if any of the other states of the former USSR start to act up, such as Belarus, you will certainly let us know, wouldn't you?  No doubt you will want to keep us apprised in what is happening in countries there which are mainly populated with Muslims and the people aren't too happy with Russia.  You know what I am talking about, Comrade George -- such as the country where the Boston Marathon bombers came from.


----------



## georgephillip

"Ukraine's new President Petro Poroshenko has ordered the creation of humanitarian corridors so civilians can flee areas of the east hit by conflict.

"Scores have died in recent fighting in the eastern Ukraine between government troops and pro-Russia militants who want to break away from Kiev.

"Thousands of people are thought to have been displaced by the fighting.

"Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov welcomed Mr Poroshenko's move, but said what was needed most was a ceasefire."

BBC News - Ukraine to create humanitarian corridors


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dollars in your pocket, Comrade George, so you are still showing the readers that you at least have the brains to find the dollar sign on your computer, which even a chimp is able to do.  Meanwhile, evidently you weren't smart enough to push yourself and avail yourself of the opportunities here in Los Angeles to at least not have to depend on subsidized housing in order to have a roof over your head.  You and your new sidekick are quite amusing, Comrade George, parking yourself here in the Europe forum and having nothing to say except dragging in the Ukraine crisis because you want everyone to believe that it is the Jews, your favoriate scapegoats, who are responsible for all the troubles in the Ukraine.  By the way, Comrade George, if you constantly find yourself short of money that the closest you come to it is the dollar sign on your computer, why not go to the site  GoFundMe and maybe the readers there will find sympathy for your situation in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why don't you try real hard and see if you can find anything half-way intelligent to say about Jews taking care of business in Ukraine, Ha$bara $al?*
> 
> "ODESSA, UKRAINE  The unrest in Ukraine in recent months has put the countrys Jewish community under new pressures, with a surge of anti-Semitic graffiti and at least one attack on a synagogue.
> 
> "Odessa is one of the main centers of Jewish life in the country.
> 
> "On a typical weekday, some of Odessas Jews gather for morning prayers as they have for generations.
> 
> "Ukraine is home to 70,000 practicing Jews, the fourth largest community in Europe.
> 
> "Some 400,000 Ukrainians have Jewish roots.
> 
> "Normally, the Jews participate in business, politics and other aspects of life without significant notice."
> 
> *Remember, $al, this thread is about Jews and Ukraine, OK?*
> 
> Crisis Puts Pressure on Ukraine's Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not remember, Comrade George, that your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, don't make up the majority of the population in the Ukraine and are not responsible for everything you try to make the readers believe they are.  Are you jealous that they might have had a more successful life in the Ukraine than you ever dreamed of having here in the U.S.?  Strange how the Ukrainians and others from the former U.S.S.R. here in the Los Angeles area (regardless of what religion they are) seem to have more successful lives than Comrade George has.  I wonder why they could be.  Perhaps a lack of initiative on Comrade George's part.
> 
> Are you back with your dollar signs, Comrade George?  I can take up a collection for you if you really are hurting so bad.  Meanwhile, Comrade George seems to think that the only thing going on in Europe is happening in the Ukraine.  If he could ever get  his mind off of his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and go to Google and type in Europe News, he will see that a lot is happening there.  However, if he can't drag his favorite scapegoats into what is happening, he just isn't interested.
Click to expand...


No they don't as there are around 104,000 Jews in the Ukraine but own 60% of the wealth!!!!!!!!I'm the liq as always gleaning the truth.....and filling in the gaps that others deliberately choose to omit...as people say..theliq of course I am.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who is a sad person, Stevie.  Here it is -- the 70th anniversary of D Day in which your brave Australian soldiers took part -- and all you and Comrade George can blabber about is the Ukraine.  Perhaps it is you who is based in Saudi Arabia and working for the Muslims there.  You don't s seem to have any problem with the innocent people the Muslims are murdering (Christians, Buddhists, Hindus and even Muslims of different sects), and the number is certainly higher than anything you and Comrade George see in the Ukraine on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jews do the same, plus children....You Baffoooooooooon I will never talk to you about the Bravery of my Australian forbears,you Sad Bastard
> 
> Keep talking shit,you have become a joke.Stop now and return to the Gutter from whence you came....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the way you were taught to talk to a great grandmother, Steve? One who is correct too.
Click to expand...


Well if she were alive...my Grandmom would speak for herself,but in this instant I will speak for her............"Liq you speak the truth but moderate how you describe your feelings."........good enough for you Hoss.

Hoss, I have never known anyone to be truthful who speaks with a fork-tongue and neither have you my friend.steven


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> George.......ignore the Shitface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $al is as mad as a couple MAD rats, I suspect.
> At least she's $tupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dollars in your pocket, Comrade George, so you are still showing the readers that you at least have the brains to find the dollar sign on your computer, which even a chimp is able to do.  Meanwhile, evidently you weren't smart enough to push yourself and avail yourself of the opportunities here in Los Angeles to at least not have to depend on subsidized housing in order to have a roof over your head.  You and your new sidekick are quite amusing, Comrade George, parking yourself here in the Europe forum and having nothing to say except dragging in the Ukraine crisis because you want everyone to believe that it is the Jews, your favoriate scapegoats, who are responsible for all the troubles in the Ukraine.  By the way, Comrade George, if you constantly find yourself short of money that the closest you come to it is the dollar sign on your computer, why not go to the site  GoFundMe and maybe the readers there will find sympathy for your situation in life.
Click to expand...


Money in my pocket but Sal just can't get NO LOVE[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz29RoMa9vg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz29RoMa9vg[/ame]


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> $al is as mad as a couple MAD rats, I suspect.
> At least she's $tupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dollars in your pocket, Comrade George, so you are still showing the readers that you at least have the brains to find the dollar sign on your computer, which even a chimp is able to do.  Meanwhile, evidently you weren't smart enough to push yourself and avail yourself of the opportunities here in Los Angeles to at least not have to depend on subsidized housing in order to have a roof over your head.  You and your new sidekick are quite amusing, Comrade George, parking yourself here in the Europe forum and having nothing to say except dragging in the Ukraine crisis because you want everyone to believe that it is the Jews, your favoriate scapegoats, who are responsible for all the troubles in the Ukraine.  By the way, Comrade George, if you constantly find yourself short of money that the closest you come to it is the dollar sign on your computer, why not go to the site  GoFundMe and maybe the readers there will find sympathy for your situation in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money in my pocket but Sal just can't get NO LOVE[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz29RoMa9vg]DENNIS BROWN...MONEY IN MY POCKET 12"(1979) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Take your meds, Stevie, and please, for your own sake, don't skip your next psychiatrist visit.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dollars in your pocket, Comrade George, so you are still showing the readers that you at least have the brains to find the dollar sign on your computer, which even a chimp is able to do.  Meanwhile, evidently you weren't smart enough to push yourself and avail yourself of the opportunities here in Los Angeles to at least not have to depend on subsidized housing in order to have a roof over your head.  You and your new sidekick are quite amusing, Comrade George, parking yourself here in the Europe forum and having nothing to say except dragging in the Ukraine crisis because you want everyone to believe that it is the Jews, your favoriate scapegoats, who are responsible for all the troubles in the Ukraine.  By the way, Comrade George, if you constantly find yourself short of money that the closest you come to it is the dollar sign on your computer, why not go to the site  GoFundMe and maybe the readers there will find sympathy for your situation in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money in my pocket but Sal just can't get NO LOVE[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz29RoMa9vg]DENNIS BROWN...MONEY IN MY POCKET 12"(1979) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your meds, Stevie, and please, for your own sake, don't skip your next psychiatrist visit.
Click to expand...


WHAT!!!!! Sally "Meds" here in Paradise is a product used by women during their Menstrual Cycle.....you Americans are always getting it wrong...much like the word Fanny....which in Australia and the rest of the English speaking would means a Womans Vagina!!!!!!

Maybe you mean't me to Shove a Med up my Ass....now that is Funny see I bet you never thought I could appreciate your Wit.steve


----------



## Steinlight

You are all sick people who need to be committed. This thread is a cry for help I hope you get it.


----------



## theliq

Steinlight said:


> You are all sick people who need to be committed. This thread is a cry for help I hope you get it.



Well you may think you are committed (not that I have noticed)sitting there in you lofty eyrie....but remember I AM THE SMALL AXE...ready to cut you down...NOW THAT IS COMMITTMENT


----------



## georgephillip

theliq said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all sick people who need to be committed. This thread is a cry for help I hope you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you may think you are committed (not that I have noticed)sitting there in you lofty eyrie....but remember I AM THE SMALL AXE...ready to cut you down...NOW THAT IS COMMITTMENT
Click to expand...

Steve...please Do NOT antagonize the Fannies on this thread.
They are heavily 
Thanks


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all sick people who need to be committed. This thread is a cry for help I hope you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you may think you are committed (not that I have noticed)sitting there in you lofty eyrie....but remember I AM THE SMALL AXE...ready to cut you down...NOW THAT IS COMMITTMENT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve...please Do NOT antagonize the Fannies on this thread.
> They are heavily
> Thanks
Click to expand...


Did you stay up all night to type this to your new sidekick, or did you get up before the rooster crowed and run to your computer?

Meanwhile have you anything to contribute that has happened in some other European country this week other than the Ukraine?  How about France?  Anything catch your eye that is happening in that country?  This is why my French Jewish neighbor is always nervous when she goes to Paris to visit her father.  

Jewish Teens Escape Axe Attack in Paris - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you may think you are committed (not that I have noticed)sitting there in you lofty eyrie....but remember I AM THE SMALL AXE...ready to cut you down...NOW THAT IS COMMITTMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve...please Do NOT antagonize the Fannies on this thread.
> They are heavily
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you stay up all night to type this to your new sidekick, or did you get up before the rooster crowed and run to your computer?
> 
> Meanwhile have you anything to contribute that has happened in some other European country this week other than the Ukraine?  How about France?  Anything catch your eye that is happening in that country?  This is why my French Jewish neighbor is always nervous when she goes to Paris to visit her father.
> 
> Jewish Teens Escape Axe Attack in Paris - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva
Click to expand...

*Please try your hardest to remember the title of the threads you post on, $al.
Senility is not to be misunderestimated.
Personally, I'm a little worried about where Ukraine is headed:*

"A small team of American military advisers will soon head to Ukraine  to assess that embattled nation's 'mid- and long-term needs for defense reform,' a Pentagon official said Thursday.

"Pentagon spokeswoman Eileen Lainez said senior U.S. defense officials met with senior Ukrainian officials earlier this week (June 5) to discuss 'ways our countries could strengthen our long-term defense cooperation to help Ukraine build highly effective armed forces and defense institutions.'"

U.S. sending advisers, gear to Ukraine


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve...please Do NOT antagonize the Fannies on this thread.
> They are heavily
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you stay up all night to type this to your new sidekick, or did you get up before the rooster crowed and run to your computer?
> 
> Meanwhile have you anything to contribute that has happened in some other European country this week other than the Ukraine?  How about France?  Anything catch your eye that is happening in that country?  This is why my French Jewish neighbor is always nervous when she goes to Paris to visit her father.
> 
> Jewish Teens Escape Axe Attack in Paris - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Please try your hardest to remember the title of the threads you post on, $al.
> Senility is not to be misunderestimated.
> Personally, I'm a little worried about where Ukraine is headed:*
> 
> "A small team of American military advisers will soon head to Ukraine  to assess that embattled nation's 'mid- and long-term needs for defense reform,' a Pentagon official said Thursday.
> 
> "Pentagon spokeswoman Eileen Lainez said senior U.S. defense officials met with senior Ukrainian officials earlier this week (June 5) to discuss 'ways our countries could strengthen our long-term defense cooperation to help Ukraine build highly effective armed forces and defense institutions.'"
> 
> U.S. sending advisers, gear to Ukraine
Click to expand...


Why not tell us why you originally started this thread on another forum, and it had to be moved?  Meanwhile, naturally, Comrade George is not interested in what is happening in the rest of Europe even though he has parked himself on the Europe forum.  I think most of the viewers are smart enough to realize that the only reason Comrade George started the thread is because he could drag in his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Other than that, if the truth is known, Comrade George is really not interested in what is happening in the Ukraine, no matter how many Ukrainians, both Jews and non Jews, are suffering because of this crisis.

With Comrade George always showing us that he is able to find the dollar sign, I feel like calling up the L.A. Zoo to see if they could possibly send a chimp or monkey over to Comrade George's apartment to teach him how to find the other signs on his computer.


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all sick people who need to be committed. This thread is a cry for help I hope you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you may think you are committed (not that I have noticed)sitting there in you lofty eyrie....but remember I AM THE SMALL AXE...ready to cut you down...NOW THAT IS COMMITTMENT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve...please Do NOT antagonize the Fannies on this thread.
> They are heavily
> Thanks
Click to expand...


Such repose George,little do they know me......so here goes..The FANNIES....goodness I'm enjoying this


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you may think you are committed (not that I have noticed)sitting there in you lofty eyrie....but remember I AM THE SMALL AXE...ready to cut you down...NOW THAT IS COMMITTMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve...please Do NOT antagonize the Fannies on this thread.
> They are heavily
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you stay up all night to type this to your new sidekick, or did you get up before the rooster crowed and run to your computer?
> 
> Meanwhile have you anything to contribute that has happened in some other European country this week other than the Ukraine?  How about France?  Anything catch your eye that is happening in that country?  This is why my French Jewish neighbor is always nervous when she goes to Paris to visit her father.
> 
> Jewish Teens Escape Axe Attack in Paris - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva
Click to expand...


Now tell us how and WHY Jewish Neo-Nazis are attacking Jews in Israel and dececrating  sic Jewish(and others)Graves,Sal......This is Israel Today

George and I are thinkers...Soon Forward....Keeping the Bastards honest

ps Only you Sal,use Jews as a Scapegoat,Nanny


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve...please Do NOT antagonize the Fannies on this thread.
> They are heavily
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you stay up all night to type this to your new sidekick, or did you get up before the rooster crowed and run to your computer?
> 
> Meanwhile have you anything to contribute that has happened in some other European country this week other than the Ukraine?  How about France?  Anything catch your eye that is happening in that country?  This is why my French Jewish neighbor is always nervous when she goes to Paris to visit her father.
> 
> Jewish Teens Escape Axe Attack in Paris - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell us how and WHY Jewish Neo-Nazis are attacking Jews in Israel and dececrating  sic Jewish(and others)Graves,Sal......This is Israel Today
> 
> George and I are thinkers...Soon Forward....Keeping the Bastards honest
> 
> ps Only you Sal,use Jews as a Scapegoat,Nanny
Click to expand...


The biggest joke of today -- Comrade George and Crazy Stevie are thinkers.  Meanwhile, Crazy Stevie, have you any news about what is happening elsehwere in Europe -- Germany or Denmark for example -- since you seem to have glued yourself to this Europe forum???.  I realize you are loathe to tell the readers what is going on in your own country, Australia, or even comment to the articles others have posted about that country, but even those in the nut house must realize a few things that are going on in Europe.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you stay up all night to type this to your new sidekick, or did you get up before the rooster crowed and run to your computer?
> 
> Meanwhile have you anything to contribute that has happened in some other European country this week other than the Ukraine?  How about France?  Anything catch your eye that is happening in that country?  This is why my French Jewish neighbor is always nervous when she goes to Paris to visit her father.
> 
> Jewish Teens Escape Axe Attack in Paris - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell us how and WHY Jewish Neo-Nazis are attacking Jews in Israel and dececrating  sic Jewish(and others)Graves,Sal......This is Israel Today
> 
> George and I are thinkers...Soon Forward....Keeping the Bastards honest
> 
> ps Only you Sal,use Jews as a Scapegoat,Nanny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest joke of today -- Comrade George and Crazy Stevie are thinkers.  Meanwhile, Crazy Stevie, have you any news about what is happening elsehwere in Europe -- Germany or Denmark for example -- since you seem to have glued yourself to this Europe forum???.  I realize you are loathe to tell the readers what is going on in your own country, Australia, or even comment to the articles others have posted about that country, but even those in the nut house must realize a few things that are going on in Europe.
Click to expand...


I only respond to your posts as I see fit.........Europe I can clearly elucidate for you but in the main what is there to talk about Denmark....yes the Princess is an Australian,they are one of the largest exporters of bacon,a safe and sensible country....free health care and social system like Australia but not like America....Copenhagen is the capital and I have been there on 7 occassions

You total ignorance regarding Mental Health is appaulling....you may make a joke of it but then that is your rather twisted mind....what planet are you from....that's right...IGNORAMUS.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell us how and WHY Jewish Neo-Nazis are attacking Jews in Israel and dececrating  sic Jewish(and others)Graves,Sal......This is Israel Today
> 
> George and I are thinkers...Soon Forward....Keeping the Bastards honest
> 
> ps Only you Sal,use Jews as a Scapegoat,Nanny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest joke of today -- Comrade George and Crazy Stevie are thinkers.  Meanwhile, Crazy Stevie, have you any news about what is happening elsehwere in Europe -- Germany or Denmark for example -- since you seem to have glued yourself to this Europe forum???.  I realize you are loathe to tell the readers what is going on in your own country, Australia, or even comment to the articles others have posted about that country, but even those in the nut house must realize a few things that are going on in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only respond to your posts as I see fit.........Europe I can clearly elucidate for you but in the main what is there to talk about Denmark....yes the Princess is an Australian,they are one of the largest exporters of bacon,a safe and sensible country....free health care and social system like Australia but not like America....Copenhagen is the capital and I have been there on 7 occassions
Click to expand...


You respond to my posts like the crazy man you are. You're holding back, Crazy Stevie.  There are many articles about what is happening in Europe and also articles coming out about Australia.  Meanwhile, why not take part in the Australia forum?  After all, the readers would no doubt like to see what an Australian guy has to say about what is going on there in response to the articles posted.  They certainly are not that interested in what you,  your new sidekick, or I have to say or they would contribute to this thread.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest joke of today -- Comrade George and Crazy Stevie are thinkers.  Meanwhile, Crazy Stevie, have you any news about what is happening elsehwere in Europe -- Germany or Denmark for example -- since you seem to have glued yourself to this Europe forum???.  I realize you are loathe to tell the readers what is going on in your own country, Australia, or even comment to the articles others have posted about that country, but even those in the nut house must realize a few things that are going on in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only respond to your posts as I see fit.........Europe I can clearly elucidate for you but in the main what is there to talk about Denmark....yes the Princess is an Australian,they are one of the largest exporters of bacon,a safe and sensible country....free health care and social system like Australia but not like America....Copenhagen is the capital and I have been there on 7 occassions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You respond to my posts like the crazy man you are. You're holding back, Crazy Stevie.  There are many articles about what is happening in Europe and also articles coming out about Australia.  Meanwhile, why not take part in the Australia forum?  After all, the readers would no doubt like to see what an Australian guy has to say about what is going on there in response to the articles posted.  They certainly are not that interested in what you,  your new sidekick, or I have to say or they would contribute to this thread.
Click to expand...


I do Sal but we don't seem to have the quantity of MEATHEADS (Idiots) like you on here.

I enjoy some of the posts MEATED out on USMB due to there inane substance...of which you seem so expert

Enjoy trying to demean George,Holsten and myself because you just make a Bigger Idiot of Yourself

We await your Pearls of Non-Wisdom..NOT Sal when did you realize you suffered with Arrested-Development.

You just ain't in the same league as us lady....always remember that FACT


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only respond to your posts as I see fit.........Europe I can clearly elucidate for you but in the main what is there to talk about Denmark....yes the Princess is an Australian,they are one of the largest exporters of bacon,a safe and sensible country....free health care and social system like Australia but not like America....Copenhagen is the capital and I have been there on 7 occassions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You respond to my posts like the crazy man you are. You're holding back, Crazy Stevie.  There are many articles about what is happening in Europe and also articles coming out about Australia.  Meanwhile, why not take part in the Australia forum?  After all, the readers would no doubt like to see what an Australian guy has to say about what is going on there in response to the articles posted.  They certainly are not that interested in what you,  your new sidekick, or I have to say or they would contribute to this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do Sal but we don't seem to have the quantity of MEATHEADS (Idiots) like you on here.
> 
> I enjoy some of the posts MEATED out on USMB due to there inane substance...of which you seem so expert
> 
> Enjoy trying to demean George,Holsten and myself because you just make a Bigger Idiot of Yourself
> 
> We await your Pearls of Non-Wisdom..NOT Sal when did you realize you suffered with Arrested-Development.
> 
> You just ain't in the same league as us lady....always remember that FACT
Click to expand...


Poor Crazy Stevie, he just doesn't realize what a meathead he is.  Meanwhile, so many articles coming out of Europe and the Australian Meathead doesn't care what is happening there even though he can't seem to be able to drag himself away from the Europe forum.  Gee, I see articles such as the following while the Australian Meathead keeps on babbling his using maniacal nonsense.  Take your meds, Crazy Stevie.

Immigration Driving African-Scots Towards Scottish Independence 'Yes' Vote | Eurasia Review

There are also news articles such as the following, plus many, many more.

Angry cab drivers gridlock Europe in protest at 'unregulated' taxi app | UK news | The Guardian 

 Interview with Former UN Peace Envoy to Syria Lakhdar Brahimi - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You respond to my posts like the crazy man you are. You're holding back, Crazy Stevie.  There are many articles about what is happening in Europe and also articles coming out about Australia.  Meanwhile, why not take part in the Australia forum?  After all, the readers would no doubt like to see what an Australian guy has to say about what is going on there in response to the articles posted.  They certainly are not that interested in what you,  your new sidekick, or I have to say or they would contribute to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do Sal but we don't seem to have the quantity of MEATHEADS (Idiots) like you on here.
> 
> I enjoy some of the posts MEATED out on USMB due to there inane substance...of which you seem so expert
> 
> Enjoy trying to demean George,Holsten and myself because you just make a Bigger Idiot of Yourself
> 
> We await your Pearls of Non-Wisdom..NOT Sal when did you realize you suffered with Arrested-Development.
> 
> You just ain't in the same league as us lady....always remember that FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Crazy Stevie, he just doesn't realize what a meathead he is.  Meanwhile, so many articles coming out of Europe and the Australian Meathead doesn't care what is happening there even though he can't seem to be able to drag himself away from the Europe forum.  Gee, I see articles such as the following while the Australian Meathead keeps on babbling his using maniacal nonsense.  Take your meds, Crazy Stevie.
> 
> Immigration Driving African-Scots Towards Scottish Independence 'Yes' Vote | Eurasia Review
> 
> There are also news articles such as the following, plus many, many more.
> 
> Angry cab drivers gridlock Europe in protest at 'unregulated' taxi app | UK news | The Guardian
> 
> Interview with Former UN Peace Envoy to Syria Lakhdar Brahimi - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Click to expand...


You are now using my terminology...at least be original and not a plagiarist,I know your vocabulary is limited but this is ridiculous,anyhow I'm really not too interested in the unregulated taxis in Europe etc.,you may wish to plague others with such mundane garbage,I choose not to.

Really Sal is that the best you can come up with,well maybe you may wish to discuss the wonton wealth of the Jewish Olighargs in the Ukraine or some other more interesting subject BUT UNREGULATED TAXIS....are you for real.....stop pissing around.


----------



## georgephillip

"The Ukrainian government has confirmed 270 deaths in the eastern provinces of Donetsk and Luhansk since operations against militants started this spring.

"According to the health ministry, which based its figures on bodies handled by morgues, 225 people had died in Donetsk and 45 in Luhansk.

"It clarified a statement by the health minister on child deaths, saying 14 reported victims had died of illnesses.

"Reports say two children were killed in the town of Sloviansk this month.

"A boy aged 12 and a girl aged six died as a result of shrapnel wounds, according to a preliminary report issued by a regional health official on Tuesday.

"The town of 120,000, a stronghold of the separatist rebels, has come under heavy bombardment as fighting continues between rebels and government forces."

BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Death toll in east 'at least 270'


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> "The Ukrainian government has confirmed 270 deaths in the eastern provinces of Donetsk and Luhansk since operations against militants started this spring.
> 
> "According to the health ministry, which based its figures on bodies handled by morgues, 225 people had died in Donetsk and 45 in Luhansk.
> 
> "It clarified a statement by the health minister on child deaths, saying 14 reported victims had died of illnesses.
> 
> "Reports say two children were killed in the town of Sloviansk this month.
> 
> "A boy aged 12 and a girl aged six died as a result of shrapnel wounds, according to a preliminary report issued by a regional health official on Tuesday.
> 
> "The town of 120,000, a stronghold of the separatist rebels, has come under heavy bombardment as fighting continues between rebels and government forces."
> 
> BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Death toll in east 'at least 270'


George Jewhater, what does all this bullshit have to do with the Jews? We all know it's Bush's fault.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do Sal but we don't seem to have the quantity of MEATHEADS (Idiots) like you on here.
> 
> I enjoy some of the posts MEATED out on USMB due to there inane substance...of which you seem so expert
> 
> Enjoy trying to demean George,Holsten and myself because you just make a Bigger Idiot of Yourself
> 
> We await your Pearls of Non-Wisdom..NOT Sal when did you realize you suffered with Arrested-Development.
> 
> You just ain't in the same league as us lady....always remember that FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Crazy Stevie, he just doesn't realize what a meathead he is.  Meanwhile, so many articles coming out of Europe and the Australian Meathead doesn't care what is happening there even though he can't seem to be able to drag himself away from the Europe forum.  Gee, I see articles such as the following while the Australian Meathead keeps on babbling his using maniacal nonsense.  Take your meds, Crazy Stevie.
> 
> Immigration Driving African-Scots Towards Scottish Independence 'Yes' Vote | Eurasia Review
> 
> There are also news articles such as the following, plus many, many more.
> 
> Angry cab drivers gridlock Europe in protest at 'unregulated' taxi app | UK news | The Guardian
> 
> Interview with Former UN Peace Envoy to Syria Lakhdar Brahimi - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are now using my terminology...at least be original and not a plagiarist,I know your vocabulary is limited but this is ridiculous,anyhow I'm really not too interested in the unregulated taxis in Europe etc.,you may wish to plague others with such mundane garbage,I choose not to.
> 
> Really Sal is that the best you can come up with,well maybe you may wish to discuss the wonton wealth of the Jewish Olighargs in the Ukraine or some other more interesting subject BUT UNREGULATED TAXIS....are you for real.....stop pissing around.
Click to expand...



As the readers can see, Stevie Boy is not interested at all in what is going on in Europe unless he can talk about the Jews in the Ukraine.  How about you stop pissing around (as you call it) and at your next psychiatric exam, please tell your psychiatrist to find out why you are a legend in your own mind.  I used to laugh when I was just reading your posts the other year and see you call yourself the greatest.  Only some crazy man would consider himself the greatest.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Ukrainian government has confirmed 270 deaths in the eastern provinces of Donetsk and Luhansk since operations against militants started this spring.
> 
> "According to the health ministry, which based its figures on bodies handled by morgues, 225 people had died in Donetsk and 45 in Luhansk.
> 
> "It clarified a statement by the health minister on child deaths, saying 14 reported victims had died of illnesses.
> 
> "Reports say two children were killed in the town of Sloviansk this month.
> 
> "A boy aged 12 and a girl aged six died as a result of shrapnel wounds, according to a preliminary report issued by a regional health official on Tuesday.
> 
> "The town of 120,000, a stronghold of the separatist rebels, has come under heavy bombardment as fighting continues between rebels and government forces."
> 
> BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Death toll in east 'at least 270'
> 
> 
> 
> George Jewhater, what does all this bullshit have to do with the Jews? We all know it's Bush's fault.
Click to expand...

Rich Jews hate freedom in Ukraine as much as they do in Palestine and Iraq.
Why do you swallow every scrap they toss your way?
Are you brainwashed??


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Ukrainian government has confirmed 270 deaths in the eastern provinces of Donetsk and Luhansk since operations against militants started this spring.
> 
> "According to the health ministry, which based its figures on bodies handled by morgues, 225 people had died in Donetsk and 45 in Luhansk.
> 
> "It clarified a statement by the health minister on child deaths, saying 14 reported victims had died of illnesses.
> 
> "Reports say two children were killed in the town of Sloviansk this month.
> 
> "A boy aged 12 and a girl aged six died as a result of shrapnel wounds, according to a preliminary report issued by a regional health official on Tuesday.
> 
> "The town of 120,000, a stronghold of the separatist rebels, has come under heavy bombardment as fighting continues between rebels and government forces."
> 
> BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Death toll in east 'at least 270'
> 
> 
> 
> George Jewhater, what does all this bullshit have to do with the Jews? We all know it's Bush's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rich Jews hate freedom in Ukraine as much as they do in Palestine and Iraq.
> Why do you swallow every scrap they toss your way?
> Are you brainwashed??
Click to expand...

Brainwashed? &#1594;&#1587;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1617;?  Nah, that's Arabic for "enema". That's your department.


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Crazy Stevie, he just doesn't realize what a meathead he is.  Meanwhile, so many articles coming out of Europe and the Australian Meathead doesn't care what is happening there even though he can't seem to be able to drag himself away from the Europe forum.  Gee, I see articles such as the following while the Australian Meathead keeps on babbling his using maniacal nonsense.  Take your meds, Crazy Stevie.
> 
> Immigration Driving African-Scots Towards Scottish Independence 'Yes' Vote | Eurasia Review
> 
> There are also news articles such as the following, plus many, many more.
> 
> Angry cab drivers gridlock Europe in protest at 'unregulated' taxi app | UK news | The Guardian
> 
> Interview with Former UN Peace Envoy to Syria Lakhdar Brahimi - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now using my terminology...at least be original and not a plagiarist,I know your vocabulary is limited but this is ridiculous,anyhow I'm really not too interested in the unregulated taxis in Europe etc.,you may wish to plague others with such mundane garbage,I choose not to.
> 
> Really Sal is that the best you can come up with,well maybe you may wish to discuss the wonton wealth of the Jewish Olighargs in the Ukraine or some other more interesting subject BUT UNREGULATED TAXIS....are you for real.....stop pissing around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As the readers can see, Stevie Boy is not interested at all in what is going on in Europe unless he can talk about the Jews in the Ukraine.  How about you stop pissing around (as you call it) and at your next psychiatric exam, please tell your psychiatrist to find out why you are a legend in your own mind.  I used to laugh when I was just reading your posts the other year and see you call yourself the greatest.  Only some crazy man would consider himself the greatest.
Click to expand...

Europe Forum, Digger. You and George want to be censors. Or editors. Samo Samo.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Jewhater, what does all this bullshit have to do with the Jews? We all know it's Bush's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> Rich Jews hate freedom in Ukraine as much as they do in Palestine and Iraq.
> Why do you swallow every scrap they toss your way?
> Are you brainwashed??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brainwashed? &#1594;&#1587;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1617;?  Nah, that's Arabic for "enema". That's your department.
Click to expand...







*Ukraine's future^*

"Numerous US agents are helping the coup-appointed government in Ukraine to 'fight organized crime' in the south east of the country, the German newspaper Bild revealed."

http://rt.com/news/156692-ukraine-cia-fbi-agents/


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich Jews hate freedom in Ukraine as much as they do in Palestine and Iraq.
> Why do you swallow every scrap they toss your way?
> Are you brainwashed??
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashed? &#1594;&#1587;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1617;?  Nah, that's Arabic for "enema". That's your department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ukraine's future^*
> 
> "Numerous US agents are helping the coup-appointed government in Ukraine to 'fight organized crime' in the south east of the country, the German newspaper Bild revealed."
> 
> Dozens of FBI, CIA agents in Kiev 'assisting Ukraine security' ? RT News
Click to expand...


Comrade George seems to have a big problem with the Mossad, even though the Mossad has helped American intelligence.  After all, Israel was the eyes and ears for this country in the Middle East and probably still is.  By the way, I am sure the readers have the sense to realize that there is organized crime and corruption in countries all over the world, not only in the Ukraine.  Say, perhaps since Comrade George is so firmly attached to this Europe forum, he can tell us some of the news about crime and corruption in Europe other than the Ukraine?  Does he actually think that everyone in the rest of Europe has clean hands?


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashed? &#1594;&#1587;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1617;?  Nah, that's Arabic for "enema". That's your department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ukraine's future^*
> 
> "Numerous US agents are helping the coup-appointed government in Ukraine to 'fight organized crime' in the south east of the country, the German newspaper Bild revealed."
> 
> Dozens of FBI, CIA agents in Kiev 'assisting Ukraine security' ? RT News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comrade George seems to have a big problem with the Mossad, even though the Mossad has helped American intelligence.  After all, Israel was the eyes and ears for this country in the Middle East and probably still is.  By the way, I am sure the readers have the sense to realize that there is organized crime and corruption in countries all over the world, not only in the Ukraine.  Say, perhaps since Comrade George is so firmly attached to this Europe forum, he can tell us some of the news about crime and corruption in Europe other than the Ukraine?  Does he actually think that everyone in the rest of Europe has clean hands?
Click to expand...

"The head of the CIA, John Brennan, visited Kiev in mid-April and met with the acting Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk and first Vice-President Vitaly Yarema to discuss a safer way to transfer US information to Ukraine.

"Jen Psaki, spokeswomen for the United States Department of State, said that there was nothing to read into Brennans visit to Kiev, and that the head of the CIA did not offer support to the coup-appointed government in the country to help them conduct tactical operations within Ukraine.

"However, following the visit the toppled President Viktor Yanukovich linked the CIA chiefs appearance in Kiev to the first stage of the new governments crackdown in Slavyansk.

"Brennan 'anctioned the use of weapons and provoked bloodshed,' Yanukovich said.

"Bilds reports comes as US President Barack Obama rules out that Washington will interfere in the situation in Ukraine."

Dozens of FBI, CIA agents in Kiev 'assisting Ukraine security' ? RT News


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ukraine's future^*
> 
> "Numerous US agents are helping the coup-appointed government in Ukraine to 'fight organized crime' in the south east of the country, the German newspaper Bild revealed."
> 
> Dozens of FBI, CIA agents in Kiev 'assisting Ukraine security' ? RT News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George seems to have a big problem with the Mossad, even though the Mossad has helped American intelligence.  After all, Israel was the eyes and ears for this country in the Middle East and probably still is.  By the way, I am sure the readers have the sense to realize that there is organized crime and corruption in countries all over the world, not only in the Ukraine.  Say, perhaps since Comrade George is so firmly attached to this Europe forum, he can tell us some of the news about crime and corruption in Europe other than the Ukraine?  Does he actually think that everyone in the rest of Europe has clean hands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The head of the CIA, John Brennan, visited Kiev in mid-April and met with the acting Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk and first Vice-President Vitaly Yarema to discuss a safer way to transfer US information to Ukraine.
> 
> "Jen Psaki, spokeswomen for the United States Department of State, said that there was nothing to read into Brennans visit to Kiev, and that the head of the CIA did not offer support to the coup-appointed government in the country to help them conduct tactical operations within Ukraine.
> 
> "However, following the visit the toppled President Viktor Yanukovich linked the CIA chiefs appearance in Kiev to the first stage of the new governments crackdown in Slavyansk.
> 
> "Brennan 'anctioned the use of weapons and provoked bloodshed,' Yanukovich said.
> 
> "Bilds reports comes as US President Barack Obama rules out that Washington will interfere in the situation in Ukraine."
> 
> Dozens of FBI, CIA agents in Kiev 'assisting Ukraine security' ? RT News
Click to expand...


I am shocked, Comrade George, truly shocked I tell you.  Here you have always been a big fan of Wikipedia, but you conveniently overlooked what they had to say about organized crime in Europe.  After all you are on the Europe forum, so if you are interested in organized crime in one location,  one would think you would be interested in this subject throughout Europe.

Category:Organized crime groups in Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My goodness, all you had to do is go to Google and type in Organized Crime in Europe, and you would have got lots of stuff on this subject.  I douht if all this organized crime in Europe involves your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, but is is organized crime nonetheless.

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=organized+crime+in+europe


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Ukrainian government has confirmed 270 deaths in the eastern provinces of Donetsk and Luhansk since operations against militants started this spring.
> 
> "According to the health ministry, which based its figures on bodies handled by morgues, 225 people had died in Donetsk and 45 in Luhansk.
> 
> "It clarified a statement by the health minister on child deaths, saying 14 reported victims had died of illnesses.
> 
> "Reports say two children were killed in the town of Sloviansk this month.
> 
> "A boy aged 12 and a girl aged six died as a result of shrapnel wounds, according to a preliminary report issued by a regional health official on Tuesday.
> 
> "The town of 120,000, a stronghold of the separatist rebels, has come under heavy bombardment as fighting continues between rebels and government forces."
> 
> BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Death toll in east 'at least 270'
> 
> 
> 
> George Jewhater, what does all this bullshit have to do with the Jews? We all know it's Bush's fault.
Click to expand...


Nothing to do with Jews,where in George's prose does it mention that which you are implying????????your comment is out of order steve

ps..what is the Dopey Bush's fault is the complete mess in Iraq....now that was Bull Shit.....the wasted money and American and Australian and others lives.......at least America's former ally Saddam had complete control of the country.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Crazy Stevie, he just doesn't realize what a meathead he is.  Meanwhile, so many articles coming out of Europe and the Australian Meathead doesn't care what is happening there even though he can't seem to be able to drag himself away from the Europe forum.  Gee, I see articles such as the following while the Australian Meathead keeps on babbling his using maniacal nonsense.  Take your meds, Crazy Stevie.
> 
> Immigration Driving African-Scots Towards Scottish Independence 'Yes' Vote | Eurasia Review
> 
> There are also news articles such as the following, plus many, many more.
> 
> Angry cab drivers gridlock Europe in protest at 'unregulated' taxi app | UK news | The Guardian
> 
> Interview with Former UN Peace Envoy to Syria Lakhdar Brahimi - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now using my terminology...at least be original and not a plagiarist,I know your vocabulary is limited but this is ridiculous,anyhow I'm really not too interested in the unregulated taxis in Europe etc.,you may wish to plague others with such mundane garbage,I choose not to.
> 
> Really Sal is that the best you can come up with,well maybe you may wish to discuss the wonton wealth of the Jewish Olighargs in the Ukraine or some other more interesting subject BUT UNREGULATED TAXIS....are you for real.....stop pissing around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As the readers can see, Stevie Boy is not interested at all in what is going on in Europe unless he can talk about the Jews in the Ukraine.  How about you stop pissing around (as you call it) and at your next psychiatric exam, please tell your psychiatrist to find out why you are a legend in your own mind.  I used to laugh when I was just reading your posts the other year and see you call yourself the greatest.  Only some crazy man would consider himself the greatest.
Click to expand...


You are such an IDIOT,but noted YET AGAIN the Slow-learner seems incapable of answering questions asked of IT

Sal you are one hell of a JOKE..but keep spewing your Shit,for SHIT is what it is,anyhow why are you still on here,I relegated you to the minor league weeks ago.

Thanks though for implying that I am the GREATEST....you may say that....I certainly couldn'tHave a Great Day folks...I will


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade George seems to have a big problem with the Mossad, even though the Mossad has helped American intelligence.  After all, Israel was the eyes and ears for this country in the Middle East and probably still is.  By the way, I am sure the readers have the sense to realize that there is organized crime and corruption in countries all over the world, not only in the Ukraine.  Say, perhaps since Comrade George is so firmly attached to this Europe forum, he can tell us some of the news about crime and corruption in Europe other than the Ukraine?  Does he actually think that everyone in the rest of Europe has clean hands?
> 
> 
> 
> "The head of the CIA, John Brennan, visited Kiev in mid-April and met with the acting Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk and first Vice-President Vitaly Yarema to discuss a safer way to transfer US information to Ukraine.
> 
> "Jen Psaki, spokeswomen for the United States Department of State, said that there was nothing to read into Brennans visit to Kiev, and that the head of the CIA did not offer support to the coup-appointed government in the country to help them conduct tactical operations within Ukraine.
> 
> "However, following the visit the toppled President Viktor Yanukovich linked the CIA chiefs appearance in Kiev to the first stage of the new governments crackdown in Slavyansk.
> 
> "Brennan 'anctioned the use of weapons and provoked bloodshed,' Yanukovich said.
> 
> "Bilds reports comes as US President Barack Obama rules out that Washington will interfere in the situation in Ukraine."
> 
> Dozens of FBI, CIA agents in Kiev 'assisting Ukraine security' ? RT News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am shocked, Comrade George, truly shocked I tell you.  Here you have always been a big fan of Wikipedia, but you conveniently overlooked what they had to say about organized crime in Europe.  After all you are on the Europe forum, so if you are interested in organized crime in one location,  one would think you would be interested in this subject throughout Europe.
> 
> Category:Organized crime groups in Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> My goodness, all you had to do is go to Google and type in Organized Crime in Europe, and you would have got lots of stuff on this subject.  I douht if all this organized crime in Europe involves your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, but is is organized crime nonetheless.
> 
> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=organized+crime+in+europe
Click to expand...


More inflammatory BILGE


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are now using my terminology...at least be original and not a plagiarist,I know your vocabulary is limited but this is ridiculous,anyhow I'm really not too interested in the unregulated taxis in Europe etc.,you may wish to plague others with such mundane garbage,I choose not to.
> 
> Really Sal is that the best you can come up with,well maybe you may wish to discuss the wonton wealth of the Jewish Olighargs in the Ukraine or some other more interesting subject BUT UNREGULATED TAXIS....are you for real.....stop pissing around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the readers can see, Stevie Boy is not interested at all in what is going on in Europe unless he can talk about the Jews in the Ukraine.  How about you stop pissing around (as you call it) and at your next psychiatric exam, please tell your psychiatrist to find out why you are a legend in your own mind.  I used to laugh when I was just reading your posts the other year and see you call yourself the greatest.  Only some crazy man would consider himself the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe Forum, Digger. You and George want to be censors. Or editors. Samo Samo.
Click to expand...


No Hoss,why would I want to be anything other than my Happy self....infact I steer away from any type of Authority...PERIOD...steve


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The head of the CIA, John Brennan, visited Kiev in mid-April and met with the acting Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk and first Vice-President Vitaly Yarema to discuss a safer way to transfer US information to Ukraine.
> 
> "Jen Psaki, spokeswomen for the United States Department of State, said that there was nothing to read into Brennans visit to Kiev, and that the head of the CIA did not offer support to the coup-appointed government in the country to help them conduct tactical operations within Ukraine.
> 
> "However, following the visit the toppled President Viktor Yanukovich linked the CIA chiefs appearance in Kiev to the first stage of the new governments crackdown in Slavyansk.
> 
> "Brennan 'anctioned the use of weapons and provoked bloodshed,' Yanukovich said.
> 
> "Bilds reports comes as US President Barack Obama rules out that Washington will interfere in the situation in Ukraine."
> 
> Dozens of FBI, CIA agents in Kiev 'assisting Ukraine security' ? RT News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am shocked, Comrade George, truly shocked I tell you.  Here you have always been a big fan of Wikipedia, but you conveniently overlooked what they had to say about organized crime in Europe.  After all you are on the Europe forum, so if you are interested in organized crime in one location,  one would think you would be interested in this subject throughout Europe.
> 
> Category:Organized crime groups in Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> My goodness, all you had to do is go to Google and type in Organized Crime in Europe, and you would have got lots of stuff on this subject.  I douht if all this organized crime in Europe involves your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, but is is organized crime nonetheless.
> 
> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=organized+crime+in+europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More inflammatory BILGE
Click to expand...


Take your meds, Stevie Boy.  If you are not interested in any criminal activity throughout Europe, you really did not have to comment, now did you?  If you want to see cuckoo, Stevie Boy, look in the mirror.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shocked, Comrade George, truly shocked I tell you.  Here you have always been a big fan of Wikipedia, but you conveniently overlooked what they had to say about organized crime in Europe.  After all you are on the Europe forum, so if you are interested in organized crime in one location,  one would think you would be interested in this subject throughout Europe.
> 
> Category:Organized crime groups in Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> My goodness, all you had to do is go to Google and type in Organized Crime in Europe, and you would have got lots of stuff on this subject.  I douht if all this organized crime in Europe involves your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, but is is organized crime nonetheless.
> 
> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=organized+crime+in+europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More inflammatory BILGE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your meds, Stevie Boy.  If you are not interested in any criminal activity throughout Europe, you really did not have to comment, now did you?  If you want to see cuckoo, Stevie Boy, look in the mirror.
Click to expand...


There is a Lady called Sally
Who's brain went Doollaly

We all tried to dulcify
But her brain was too fried

She was a lonely Jew
Which was all too true

She abused George and theliq
Who slapped her with a stick (metaphorically speaking)

She showed she was anti-semetic
With such Bullshit rhetoric

She thought she knew all about England,France and Georgia
From her foxhole in downtown America

It was so sad to see her decline
Her Madness made her blind

She screamed out to all non-jews
Which made them think then muse

This Lady needs a 
But they realized she was mentally sick

They reached out to her
But were called a Curr

What could they do
Only sit and rue

Just add her to the Tally
The SAD forgotten Sally

Theliq...Ever Living...Ever Faithful...Ever Sure....Sal we hold out an Olive Branch to you...please take it..I never give up on anyone.....remembering whom you think is your enemy,can be a good friend


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> More inflammatory BILGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your meds, Stevie Boy.  If you are not interested in any criminal activity throughout Europe, you really did not have to comment, now did you?  If you want to see cuckoo, Stevie Boy, look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a Lady called Sally
> Who's brain went Doollaly
> 
> We all tried to dulcify
> But her brain was too fried
> 
> She was a lonely Jew
> Which was all too true
> 
> She abused George and theliq
> Who slapped her with a stick
> 
> She showed she was anti-semetic
> With such Bullshit rhetoric
> 
> She thought she knew all about England,France and Georgia
> From her foxhole in downtown America
> 
> It was so sad to see her decline
> Her Madness made her blind
> 
> She screamed out to all non-jews
> Which made them think then muse
> 
> This Lady needs a
> But they realized she was mentally sick
> 
> They reached out to her
> But were called a Curr
> 
> What could they do
> Only sit and rue
> 
> Just add her to the Tally
> The SAD forgotten Sally
Click to expand...


I wonder if the viewers caught Crazy Stevie previously.   I used to just read his silly posts and thought he was bonkers.  He would tell everyone how great he was and then end up with three lines of his little icons of different colors of men moving up and down.  He reminded me of a kid who was just given a coloring book and a box of crayons.  Poor guy, he is a legend in his own mind, and no doubt his psychiatrist thinks he is beyond help.  

Crazy Stevie thinks he is fooling all the viewers.  The only reason he attached himself to Comrade Georgie is because Comrade Georgie hates the Jews and Crazy Stevie was so happy to find someone who feels as he does.  Meanwhile, as you all can see, Crazy Stevie has nothing to say about what is going on in so many different places in Europe so it really tells an awful lot about him.  By the way, folks, can you see some big businessman as Crazy Stevie pretends to be taking time away from his busy schedule to compose silly poems?  Forums are just wonderful for people to pretend to be what they really are not.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take your meds, Stevie Boy.  If you are not interested in any criminal activity throughout Europe, you really did not have to comment, now did you?  If you want to see cuckoo, Stevie Boy, look in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Lady called Sally
> Who's brain went Doollaly
> 
> We all tried to dulcify
> But her brain was too fried
> 
> She was a lonely Jew
> Which was all too true
> 
> She abused George and theliq
> Who slapped her with a stick
> 
> She showed she was anti-semetic
> With such Bullshit rhetoric
> 
> She thought she knew all about England,France and Georgia
> From her foxhole in downtown America
> 
> It was so sad to see her decline
> Her Madness made her blind
> 
> She screamed out to all non-jews
> Which made them think then muse
> 
> This Lady needs a
> But they realized she was mentally sick
> 
> They reached out to her
> But were called a Curr
> 
> What could they do
> Only sit and rue
> 
> Just add her to the Tally
> The SAD forgotten Sally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if the viewers caught Crazy Stevie previously.   I used to just read his silly posts and thought he was bonkers.  He would tell everyone how great he was and then end up with three lines of his little icons of different colors of men moving up and down.  He reminded me of a kid who was just given a coloring book and a box of crayons.  Poor guy, he is a legend in his own mind, and no doubt his psychiatrist thinks he is beyond help.
> 
> Crazy Stevie thinks he is fooling all the viewers.  The only reason he attached himself to Comrade Georgie is because Comrade Georgie hates the Jews and Crazy Stevie was so happy to find someone who feels as he does.  Meanwhile, as you all can see, Crazy Stevie has nothing to say about what is going on in so many different places in Europe so it really tells an awful lot about him.  By the way, folks, can you see some big businessman as Crazy Stevie pretends to be taking time away from his busy schedule to compose silly poems?  Forums are just wonderful for people to pretend to be what they really are not.
Click to expand...


You didn't let me finish my post Sal....but if you really feel what you have written above,then sadly I can't help you.....there must be reciprocity on both sides Lady.

As for your terse "Fooling the Viewers" Is an insult to me as a person as any who know me would testify......yes I stand up to Bullies and defend those being demeaned,attacked unjustly and vilified.............An upright man,a good man


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Lady called Sally
> Who's brain went Doollaly
> 
> We all tried to dulcify
> But her brain was too fried
> 
> She was a lonely Jew
> Which was all too true
> 
> She abused George and theliq
> Who slapped her with a stick
> 
> She showed she was anti-semetic
> With such Bullshit rhetoric
> 
> She thought she knew all about England,France and Georgia
> From her foxhole in downtown America
> 
> It was so sad to see her decline
> Her Madness made her blind
> 
> She screamed out to all non-jews
> Which made them think then muse
> 
> This Lady needs a
> But they realized she was mentally sick
> 
> They reached out to her
> But were called a Curr
> 
> What could they do
> Only sit and rue
> 
> Just add her to the Tally
> The SAD forgotten Sally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the viewers caught Crazy Stevie previously.   I used to just read his silly posts and thought he was bonkers.  He would tell everyone how great he was and then end up with three lines of his little icons of different colors of men moving up and down.  He reminded me of a kid who was just given a coloring book and a box of crayons.  Poor guy, he is a legend in his own mind, and no doubt his psychiatrist thinks he is beyond help.
> 
> Crazy Stevie thinks he is fooling all the viewers.  The only reason he attached himself to Comrade Georgie is because Comrade Georgie hates the Jews and Crazy Stevie was so happy to find someone who feels as he does.  Meanwhile, as you all can see, Crazy Stevie has nothing to say about what is going on in so many different places in Europe so it really tells an awful lot about him.  By the way, folks, can you see some big businessman as Crazy Stevie pretends to be taking time away from his busy schedule to compose silly poems?  Forums are just wonderful for people to pretend to be what they really are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't let me finish my post Sal....but if you really feel what you have written above,then sadly I can't help you.....there must be reciprocity on both sides Lady.
> 
> As for your terse "Fooling the Viewers" Is an insult to me as a person as any who know me would testify......yes I stand up to Bullies and defend those being demeaned,attacked unjustly and vilified.............An upright man,a good man
Click to expand...


Since you have parked yourself on the Europe forum and really have said nothing about what is going on in the rest of Europe but just have gone along with your new sidekick Comrade George who only concentrates on the Ukraine because he can drag in the Jews tells people all they want to know about you.  By the way, why not ask Comrade George if he himself has not told people about his situation?  Now take your meds, Little Stevie.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take your meds, Stevie Boy.  If you are not interested in any criminal activity throughout Europe, you really did not have to comment, now did you?  If you want to see cuckoo, Stevie Boy, look in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Lady called Sally
> Who's brain went Doollaly
> 
> We all tried to dulcify
> But her brain was too fried
> 
> She was a lonely Jew
> Which was all too true
> 
> She abused George and theliq
> Who slapped her with a stick (metaphorically speaking)
> 
> She showed she was anti-semetic
> With such Bullshit rhetoric
> 
> She thought she knew all about England,France and Georgia
> From her foxhole in downtown America
> 
> It was so sad to see her decline
> Her Madness made her blind
> 
> She screamed out to all non-jews
> Which made them think then muse
> 
> This Lady needs a
> But they realized she was mentally sick
> 
> They reached out to her
> But were called a Curr
> 
> What could they do
> Only sit and rue
> 
> Just add her to the Tally
> The SAD forgotten Sally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if the viewers caught Crazy Stevie previously.   I used to just read his silly posts and thought he was bonkers.  He would tell everyone how great he was and then end up with three lines of his little icons of different colors of men moving up and down.  He reminded me of a kid who was just given a coloring book and a box of crayons.  Poor guy, he is a legend in his own mind, and no doubt his psychiatrist thinks he is beyond help.
> 
> Crazy Stevie thinks he is fooling all the viewers.  The only reason he attached himself to Comrade Georgie is because Comrade Georgie hates the Jews and Crazy Stevie was so happy to find someone who feels as he does.  Meanwhile, as you all can see, Crazy Stevie has nothing to say about what is going on in so many different places in Europe so it really tells an awful lot about him.  By the way, folks, can you see some big businessman as Crazy Stevie pretends to be taking time away from his busy schedule to compose silly poems?  Forums are just wonderful for people to pretend to be what they really are not.
Click to expand...


Sal really..Think Positive Vibration


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Lady called Sally
> Who's brain went Doollaly
> 
> We all tried to dulcify
> But her brain was too fried
> 
> She was a lonely Jew
> Which was all too true
> 
> She abused George and theliq
> Who slapped her with a stick (metaphorically speaking)
> 
> She showed she was anti-semetic
> With such Bullshit rhetoric
> 
> She thought she knew all about England,France and Georgia
> From her foxhole in downtown America
> 
> It was so sad to see her decline
> Her Madness made her blind
> 
> She screamed out to all non-jews
> Which made them think then muse
> 
> This Lady needs a
> But they realized she was mentally sick
> 
> They reached out to her
> But were called a Curr
> 
> What could they do
> Only sit and rue
> 
> Just add her to the Tally
> The SAD forgotten Sally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the viewers caught Crazy Stevie previously.   I used to just read his silly posts and thought he was bonkers.  He would tell everyone how great he was and then end up with three lines of his little icons of different colors of men moving up and down.  He reminded me of a kid who was just given a coloring book and a box of crayons.  Poor guy, he is a legend in his own mind, and no doubt his psychiatrist thinks he is beyond help.
> 
> Crazy Stevie thinks he is fooling all the viewers.  The only reason he attached himself to Comrade Georgie is because Comrade Georgie hates the Jews and Crazy Stevie was so happy to find someone who feels as he does.  Meanwhile, as you all can see, Crazy Stevie has nothing to say about what is going on in so many different places in Europe so it really tells an awful lot about him.  By the way, folks, can you see some big businessman as Crazy Stevie pretends to be taking time away from his busy schedule to compose silly poems?  Forums are just wonderful for people to pretend to be what they really are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sal really..Think Positive Vibration
Click to expand...


Take your meds, Little Stevie.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the viewers caught Crazy Stevie previously.   I used to just read his silly posts and thought he was bonkers.  He would tell everyone how great he was and then end up with three lines of his little icons of different colors of men moving up and down.  He reminded me of a kid who was just given a coloring book and a box of crayons.  Poor guy, he is a legend in his own mind, and no doubt his psychiatrist thinks he is beyond help.
> 
> Crazy Stevie thinks he is fooling all the viewers.  The only reason he attached himself to Comrade Georgie is because Comrade Georgie hates the Jews and Crazy Stevie was so happy to find someone who feels as he does.  Meanwhile, as you all can see, Crazy Stevie has nothing to say about what is going on in so many different places in Europe so it really tells an awful lot about him.  By the way, folks, can you see some big businessman as Crazy Stevie pretends to be taking time away from his busy schedule to compose silly poems?  Forums are just wonderful for people to pretend to be what they really are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't let me finish my post Sal....but if you really feel what you have written above,then sadly I can't help you.....there must be reciprocity on both sides Lady.
> 
> As for your terse "Fooling the Viewers" Is an insult to me as a person as any who know me would testify......yes I stand up to Bullies and defend those being demeaned,attacked unjustly and vilified.............An upright man,a good man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you have parked yourself on the Europe forum and really have said nothing about what is going on in the rest of Europe but just have gone along with your new sidekick Comrade George who only concentrates on the Ukraine because he can drag in the Jews tells people all they want to know about you.  By the way, why not ask Comrade George if he himself has not told people about his situation?  Now take your meds, Little Stevie.
Click to expand...


Sally,I come from a low income family as you are aware about my Moms cicumstances...sic.....I never judge anyone on the money they have or have not(unlike many Americans).....I was poor once and there is no shame in that..as you infer...infact hardship can be a good thing...but only to a degree............no one helped our Mom but as a family we grew together and closely,I will share with you something..when Mom passed.....the Funeral Directors put her on a trolley to wheel her into the funeral service....we weren't having that....so the "Boys" hoisted her to our shoulders and Lovingly carried Mom,you know something Sally...knowing my Mom was only inches away from my face gave me Great comfort indeed......but it was our family who took her to her resting place....not some stainless steel trolley....Her Flesh.....Her Blood.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the viewers caught Crazy Stevie previously.   I used to just read his silly posts and thought he was bonkers.  He would tell everyone how great he was and then end up with three lines of his little icons of different colors of men moving up and down.  He reminded me of a kid who was just given a coloring book and a box of crayons.  Poor guy, he is a legend in his own mind, and no doubt his psychiatrist thinks he is beyond help.
> 
> Crazy Stevie thinks he is fooling all the viewers.  The only reason he attached himself to Comrade Georgie is because Comrade Georgie hates the Jews and Crazy Stevie was so happy to find someone who feels as he does.  Meanwhile, as you all can see, Crazy Stevie has nothing to say about what is going on in so many different places in Europe so it really tells an awful lot about him.  By the way, folks, can you see some big businessman as Crazy Stevie pretends to be taking time away from his busy schedule to compose silly poems?  Forums are just wonderful for people to pretend to be what they really are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sal really..Think Positive Vibration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your meds, Little Stevie.
Click to expand...

 I have always Love being called Little Stevie from a child.....but as I am 6ft 3inches......I must say it's better than Big Stevie......anyhow that is what my family call me..Little Stevie...cause once I was


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't let me finish my post Sal....but if you really feel what you have written above,then sadly I can't help you.....there must be reciprocity on both sides Lady.
> 
> As for your terse "Fooling the Viewers" Is an insult to me as a person as any who know me would testify......yes I stand up to Bullies and defend those being demeaned,attacked unjustly and vilified.............An upright man,a good man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have parked yourself on the Europe forum and really have said nothing about what is going on in the rest of Europe but just have gone along with your new sidekick Comrade George who only concentrates on the Ukraine because he can drag in the Jews tells people all they want to know about you.  By the way, why not ask Comrade George if he himself has not told people about his situation?  Now take your meds, Little Stevie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sally,I come from a low income family as you are aware about my Moms cicumstances...sic.....I never judge anyone on the money they have or have not(unlike many Americans).....I was poor once and there is no shame in that..as you infer...infact hardship can be a good thing...but only to a degree............no one helped our Mom but as a family we grew together and closely,I will share with you something..when Mom passed.....the Funeral Directors put her on a trolley to wheel her into the funeral service....we weren't having that....so the "Boys" hoisted her to our shoulders and Lovingly carried Mom,you know something Sally...knowing my Mom was only inches away from my face gave me Great comfort indeed......but it was our family who took her to her resting place....not some stainless steel trolley....Her Flesh.....Her Blood.
Click to expand...


After reading your first sentence, I don't want to read the rest of your soap story.  There were very few families years ago who one would call wealthy, but their children pushed themselves so that they would do better.   There were those who didn't want to make the effort and figured they would depend on the taxpayers who did push themselves and who would be forced to help the lazy ones in the future.  Now if you don't have anything to say about what is going on in Europe, how about at least telling the readers on the appropriate forum what is going on in your own country.  Read the newspaper The Australian | Latest Australian National & Business News | so you can post some articles from this and tell the viewers if you agree or not or what you feel about the article in  general.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have parked yourself on the Europe forum and really have said nothing about what is going on in the rest of Europe but just have gone along with your new sidekick Comrade George who only concentrates on the Ukraine because he can drag in the Jews tells people all they want to know about you.  By the way, why not ask Comrade George if he himself has not told people about his situation?  Now take your meds, Little Stevie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally,I come from a low income family as you are aware about my Moms cicumstances...sic.....I never judge anyone on the money they have or have not(unlike many Americans).....I was poor once and there is no shame in that..as you infer...infact hardship can be a good thing...but only to a degree............no one helped our Mom but as a family we grew together and closely,I will share with you something..when Mom passed.....the Funeral Directors put her on a trolley to wheel her into the funeral service....we weren't having that....so the "Boys" hoisted her to our shoulders and Lovingly carried Mom,you know something Sally...knowing my Mom was only inches away from my face gave me Great comfort indeed......but it was our family who took her to her resting place....not some stainless steel trolley....Her Flesh.....Her Blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After reading your first sentence, I don't want to read the rest of your soap story.  There were very few families years ago who one would call wealthy, but their children pushed themselves so that they would do better.   There were those who didn't want to make the effort and figured they would depend on the taxpayers who did push themselves and who would be forced to help the lazy ones in the future.  Now if you don't have anything to say about what is going on in Europe, how about at least telling the readers on the appropriate forum what is going on in your own country.  Read the newspaper The Australian | Latest Australian National & Business News | so you can post some articles from this and tell the viewers if you agree or not or what you feel about the article in  general.
Click to expand...


I read the Australian Newspaper every day......It is a Conservative Newspaper owned by that troll ex-Australian Murdoch......some of it is Great some appaulling.....very pro Israel but was the newspaper that busted the Israelis for CAGING PALESTINIAN CHILDREN so it's not all bad.

Murdoch is dreadful as witnessed by his behaviour in Britain.......not liked in Aus or Britain...we call his News service POX NEWS...which is about right....you love him in the States because you have a perpensity to POX I suppose.......and Right Wing Bolloktary


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have parked yourself on the Europe forum and really have said nothing about what is going on in the rest of Europe but just have gone along with your new sidekick Comrade George who only concentrates on the Ukraine because he can drag in the Jews tells people all they want to know about you.  By the way, why not ask Comrade George if he himself has not told people about his situation?  Now take your meds, Little Stevie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally,I come from a low income family as you are aware about my Moms cicumstances...sic.....I never judge anyone on the money they have or have not(unlike many Americans).....I was poor once and there is no shame in that..as you infer...infact hardship can be a good thing...but only to a degree............no one helped our Mom but as a family we grew together and closely,I will share with you something..when Mom passed.....the Funeral Directors put her on a trolley to wheel her into the funeral service....we weren't having that....so the "Boys" hoisted her to our shoulders and Lovingly carried Mom,you know something Sally...knowing my Mom was only inches away from my face gave me Great comfort indeed......but it was our family who took her to her resting place....not some stainless steel trolley....Her Flesh.....Her Blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After reading your first sentence, I don't want to read the rest of your soap story.  There were very few families years ago who one would call wealthy, but their children pushed themselves so that they would do better.   There were those who didn't want to make the effort and figured they would depend on the taxpayers who did push themselves and who would be forced to help the lazy ones in the future.  Now if you don't have anything to say about what is going on in Europe, how about at least telling the readers on the appropriate forum what is going on in your own country.  Read the newspaper The Australian | Latest Australian National & Business News | so you can post some articles from this and tell the viewers if you agree or not or what you feel about the article in  general.
Click to expand...


I think you mean "SOB STORY".......Thanks but don't worry about me....I have worked hard so that I could afford to purchase a home for all my children and homes held in trust for my grandkinder........I paid my first home off by the age of 22

See Ya Around Sal..........maybe in one of those concrete blocks built illegally on Palestinian Land......"there way an article in the Australian newspaper recently...one Mr Fishman(Jewish) boasting that East Jerusalem was going back to it's original owners!!!!!..the Jews"

Only to be humiliated two days later when an Aussie replied "You are too late mate....the Caananites were there 700 years earlier"...that's Jews for you.....bullshitting the facts and co-verting others Land.Palestinians in this case.

See Sal there is so little that passes me.......you can off now


----------



## georgephillip

"KIEV, Ukraine (AP)  Ukraines president rallied support Thursday for his plan to end fighting in the countrys east in phone calls with the Russian and German leaders, even as he condemned what Ukrainian officials called an incursion of armored vehicles from Russia.

"The Ukrainian interior minister said three tanks crossed into Ukraine along with other armored vehicles from Russia and were attacked by military forces fighting pro-Moscow separatists. He did not directly accuse Moscow of sending the tanks, but said it showed Russia had failed to fulfill promises to tighten border controls.

Ukraine says 3 Russian tanks crossed border | The Times of Israel

*Ukraine, Syria, Iraq, where will the War on Terrorism strike next?*


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sally,I come from a low income family as you are aware about my Moms cicumstances...sic.....I never judge anyone on the money they have or have not(unlike many Americans).....I was poor once and there is no shame in that..as you infer...infact hardship can be a good thing...but only to a degree............no one helped our Mom but as a family we grew together and closely,I will share with you something..when Mom passed.....the Funeral Directors put her on a trolley to wheel her into the funeral service....we weren't having that....so the "Boys" hoisted her to our shoulders and Lovingly carried Mom,you know something Sally...knowing my Mom was only inches away from my face gave me Great comfort indeed......but it was our family who took her to her resting place....not some stainless steel trolley....Her Flesh.....Her Blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading your first sentence, I don't want to read the rest of your soap story.  There were very few families years ago who one would call wealthy, but their children pushed themselves so that they would do better.   There were those who didn't want to make the effort and figured they would depend on the taxpayers who did push themselves and who would be forced to help the lazy ones in the future.  Now if you don't have anything to say about what is going on in Europe, how about at least telling the readers on the appropriate forum what is going on in your own country.  Read the newspaper The Australian | Latest Australian National & Business News | so you can post some articles from this and tell the viewers if you agree or not or what you feel about the article in  general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you mean "SOB STORY".......Thanks but don't worry about me....I have worked hard so that I could afford to purchase a home for all my children and homes held in trust for my grandkinder........I paid my first home off by the age of 22
> 
> See Ya Around Sal..........maybe in one of those concrete blocks built illegally on Palestinian Land......"there way an article in the Australian newspaper recently...one Mr Fishman(Jewish) boasting that East Jerusalem was going back to it's original owners!!!!!..the Jews"
> 
> Only to be humiliated two days later when an Aussie replied "You are too late mate....the Caananites were there 700 years earlier"...that's Jews for you.....bullshitting the facts and co-verting others Land.Palestinians in this case.
> 
> See Sal there is so little that passes me.......you can off now
Click to expand...


Actually I mean soap opera like you see on TV.  If I wanted to hear and watch soap operas, I am sure there are some on T.V. I could watch.  As you all can see, Crazy Stevie is only consumed with the Israel/Palestine conflict in the Middle East because the Jews are involved.  Does anyone think he cares about the over 150,000 people who have died in Syria so far, God only knows how many are wounded, and over 2 million refugees?  Does he even care what is happening in Iraq right now?  No Jews that he can drag into these horrible events happening in Syria and Iraq.  How about it is you who pisses off, Little Stevie.  And don't forget to take your meds and continue to believe that you are the greatest (as you so often posted) -- a legend in your own mind.


----------



## Bloodrock44

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Ukrainian government has confirmed 270 deaths in the eastern provinces of Donetsk and Luhansk since operations against militants started this spring.
> 
> "According to the health ministry, which based its figures on bodies handled by morgues, 225 people had died in Donetsk and 45 in Luhansk.
> 
> "It clarified a statement by the health minister on child deaths, saying 14 reported victims had died of illnesses.
> 
> "Reports say two children were killed in the town of Sloviansk this month.
> 
> "A boy aged 12 and a girl aged six died as a result of shrapnel wounds, according to a preliminary report issued by a regional health official on Tuesday.
> 
> "The town of 120,000, a stronghold of the separatist rebels, has come under heavy bombardment as fighting continues between rebels and government forces."
> 
> BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Death toll in east 'at least 270'
> 
> 
> 
> George Jewhater, what does all this bullshit have to do with the Jews? We all know it's Bush's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rich Jews hate freedom in Ukraine as much as they do in Palestine and Iraq.
> Why do you swallow every scrap they toss your way?
> Are you brainwashed??
Click to expand...


Oh Jesus, this is rich. The boy can't start a thread without the word "Jew" in it and accuses someone else of being brainwashed.


----------



## Hossfly

Bloodrock44 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Jewhater, what does all this bullshit have to do with the Jews? We all know it's Bush's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> Rich Jews hate freedom in Ukraine as much as they do in Palestine and Iraq.
> Why do you swallow every scrap they toss your way?
> Are you brainwashed??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus, this is rich. The boy can't start a thread without the word "Jew" in it and accuses someone else of being brainwashed.
Click to expand...

Notice how George always has to designate Jews as 'rich Jews.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich Jews hate freedom in Ukraine as much as they do in Palestine and Iraq.
> Why do you swallow every scrap they toss your way?
> Are you brainwashed??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus, this is rich. The boy can't start a thread without the word "Jew" in it and accuses someone else of being brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how George always has to designate Jews as 'rich Jews.
Click to expand...

Some Jews are rich, Hoss.
Why aren't you?


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus, this is rich. The boy can't start a thread without the word "Jew" in it and accuses someone else of being brainwashed.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how George always has to designate Jews as 'rich Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Jews are rich, Hoss.
> Why aren't you?
Click to expand...

I am rich. But I'm not a Jew. If I was a Jew, I'd be rich enough to buy Los Angeles and I would evict you.


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how George always has to designate Jews as 'rich Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Some Jews are rich, Hoss.
> Why aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am rich. But I'm not a Jew. If I was a Jew, I'd be rich enough to buy Los Angeles and I would evict you.
Click to expand...

The Persians would lynch you from a streetlight long before you got to my block


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Jews are rich, Hoss.
> Why aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> I am rich. But I'm not a Jew. If I was a Jew, I'd be rich enough to buy Los Angeles and I would evict you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Persians would lynch you from a streetlight long before you got to my block
Click to expand...


I think Comrade George had missed Hossfly's post in the past where he once stated that his grandfather or great grandfather started the Assembly of God Church.  There probably are some churches of this denomination in the Los Angeles area.  Perhaps in his youth, Comrade George went to one of the AME churches in Los Angeles.


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Jews are rich, Hoss.
> Why aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> I am rich. But I'm not a Jew. If I was a Jew, I'd be rich enough to buy Los Angeles and I would evict you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Persians would lynch you from a streetlight long before you got to my block
Click to expand...

Now why would they want to do that, George? I get along with Persians pretty good. Besides that I pack heat.


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am rich. But I'm not a Jew. If I was a Jew, I'd be rich enough to buy Los Angeles and I would evict you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Persians would lynch you from a streetlight long before you got to my block
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Comrade George had missed Hossfly's post in the past where he once stated that his grandfather or great grandfather started the Assembly of God Church.  There probably are some churches of this denomination in the Los Angeles area.  Perhaps in his youth, Comrade George went to one of the AME churches in Los Angeles.
Click to expand...

My Grandfather in August 1915 in Little Rock was one of the founders. Bloodrock is a lay preacher.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am rich. But I'm not a Jew. If I was a Jew, I'd be rich enough to buy Los Angeles and I would evict you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Persians would lynch you from a streetlight long before you got to my block
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Comrade George had missed Hossfly's post in the past where he once stated that his grandfather or great grandfather started the Assembly of God Church.  There probably are some churches of this denomination in the Los Angeles area.  Perhaps in his youth, Comrade George went to one of the AME churches in Los Angeles.
Click to expand...

*The hell, you say*

"The Assemblies of God (AG), officially the World Assemblies of God Fellowship, is a group of over 140 autonomous but loosely associated national groupings of churches which together form the world's largest Pentecostal denomination.[3] With over 300,000 ministers and outstations in over 212 countries and territories serving approximately 66.4 million adherents worldwide,[2] it is the sixth largest international Christian group of denominations.[4]"

Assemblies of God - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Persians would lynch you from a streetlight long before you got to my block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Comrade George had missed Hossfly's post in the past where he once stated that his grandfather or great grandfather started the Assembly of God Church.  There probably are some churches of this denomination in the Los Angeles area.  Perhaps in his youth, Comrade George went to one of the AME churches in Los Angeles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The hell, you say*
> 
> "The Assemblies of God (AG), officially the World Assemblies of God Fellowship, is a group of over 140 autonomous but loosely associated national groupings of churches which together form the world's largest Pentecostal denomination.[3] With over 300,000 ministers and outstations in over 212 countries and territories serving approximately 66.4 million adherents worldwide,[2] it is the sixth largest international Christian group of denominations.[4]"
> 
> Assemblies of God - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


So does this mean a member of Hossfly family didn't start this group in the past?  Ask him about the church his grandfather or great grandfather started.  Meanwhile, I am sure there are plenty of members of the African Methodist Episcopalian (AME) Church here in Los Angeles.  Do you know, Comrade George, that so many of the nice ladies who attend one of the AME churches have their hats made downtown by an Iranian Jewish hat maker.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Comrade George had missed Hossfly's post in the past where he once stated that his grandfather or great grandfather started the Assembly of God Church.  There probably are some churches of this denomination in the Los Angeles area.  Perhaps in his youth, Comrade George went to one of the AME churches in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The hell, you say*
> 
> "The Assemblies of God (AG), officially the World Assemblies of God Fellowship, is a group of over 140 autonomous but loosely associated national groupings of churches which together form the world's largest Pentecostal denomination.[3] With over 300,000 ministers and outstations in over 212 countries and territories serving approximately 66.4 million adherents worldwide,[2] it is the sixth largest international Christian group of denominations.[4]"
> 
> Assemblies of God - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does this mean a member of Hossfly family didn't start this group in the past?  Ask him about the church his grandfather or great grandfather started.  Meanwhile, I am sure there are plenty of members of the African Methodist Episcopalian (AME) Church here in Los Angeles.  Do you know, Comrade George, that so many of the nice ladies who attend one of the AME churches have their hats made downtown by an Iranian Jewish hat maker.
Click to expand...

Which has exactly what to do with rich Jews looting the Ukraine?


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The hell, you say*
> 
> "The Assemblies of God (AG), officially the World Assemblies of God Fellowship, is a group of over 140 autonomous but loosely associated national groupings of churches which together form the world's largest Pentecostal denomination.[3] With over 300,000 ministers and outstations in over 212 countries and territories serving approximately 66.4 million adherents worldwide,[2] it is the sixth largest international Christian group of denominations.[4]"
> 
> Assemblies of God - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does this mean a member of Hossfly family didn't start this group in the past?  Ask him about the church his grandfather or great grandfather started.  Meanwhile, I am sure there are plenty of members of the African Methodist Episcopalian (AME) Church here in Los Angeles.  Do you know, Comrade George, that so many of the nice ladies who attend one of the AME churches have their hats made downtown by an Iranian Jewish hat maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which has exactly what to do with rich Jews looting the Ukraine?
Click to expand...


Whether his relative started a church or that you once belonged to the African Methodist Episcopal church really has nothing to do with the Ukraine.  However, I am curious.  Would you have ever posted ad nauseam about the Ukraine if there were no Jews there so that you could drag them into the crises?  Why not tell the readers why this thread had to be moved in the first place?  Meanwhile, do you ever think about what is happening in the rest of Europe?  Or don't you really care what is happening since it doesn't suit your purposes?


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading your first sentence, I don't want to read the rest of your soap story.  There were very few families years ago who one would call wealthy, but their children pushed themselves so that they would do better.   There were those who didn't want to make the effort and figured they would depend on the taxpayers who did push themselves and who would be forced to help the lazy ones in the future.  Now if you don't have anything to say about what is going on in Europe, how about at least telling the readers on the appropriate forum what is going on in your own country.  Read the newspaper The Australian | Latest Australian National & Business News | so you can post some articles from this and tell the viewers if you agree or not or what you feel about the article in  general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean "SOB STORY".......Thanks but don't worry about me....I have worked hard so that I could afford to purchase a home for all my children and homes held in trust for my grandkinder........I paid my first home off by the age of 22
> 
> See Ya Around Sal..........maybe in one of those concrete blocks built illegally on Palestinian Land......"there way an article in the Australian newspaper recently...one Mr Fishman(Jewish) boasting that East Jerusalem was going back to it's original owners!!!!!..the Jews"
> 
> Only to be humiliated two days later when an Aussie replied "You are too late mate....the Caananites were there 700 years earlier"...that's Jews for you.....bullshitting the facts and co-verting others Land.Palestinians in this case.
> 
> See Sal there is so little that passes me.......you can off now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mean soap opera like you see on TV.  If I wanted to hear and watch soap operas, I am sure there are some on T.V. I could watch.  As you all can see, Crazy Stevie is only consumed with the Israel/Palestine conflict in the Middle East because the Jews are involved.  Does anyone think he cares about the over 150,000 people who have died in Syria so far, God only knows how many are wounded, and over 2 million refugees?  Does he even care what is happening in Iraq right now?  No Jews that he can drag into these horrible events happening in Syria and Iraq.  How about it is you who pisses off, Little Stevie.  And don't forget to take your meds and continue to believe that you are the greatest (as you so often posted) -- a legend in your own mind.
Click to expand...


The Syrian schism is due largely due to Russia's and America's ineptitude


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean "SOB STORY".......Thanks but don't worry about me....I have worked hard so that I could afford to purchase a home for all my children and homes held in trust for my grandkinder........I paid my first home off by the age of 22
> 
> See Ya Around Sal..........maybe in one of those concrete blocks built illegally on Palestinian Land......"there way an article in the Australian newspaper recently...one Mr Fishman(Jewish) boasting that East Jerusalem was going back to it's original owners!!!!!..the Jews"
> 
> Only to be humiliated two days later when an Aussie replied "You are too late mate....the Caananites were there 700 years earlier"...that's Jews for you.....bullshitting the facts and co-verting others Land.Palestinians in this case.
> 
> See Sal there is so little that passes me.......you can off now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I mean soap opera like you see on TV.  If I wanted to hear and watch soap operas, I am sure there are some on T.V. I could watch.  As you all can see, Crazy Stevie is only consumed with the Israel/Palestine conflict in the Middle East because the Jews are involved.  Does anyone think he cares about the over 150,000 people who have died in Syria so far, God only knows how many are wounded, and over 2 million refugees?  Does he even care what is happening in Iraq right now?  No Jews that he can drag into these horrible events happening in Syria and Iraq.  How about it is you who pisses off, Little Stevie.  And don't forget to take your meds and continue to believe that you are the greatest (as you so often posted) -- a legend in your own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Syrian schism is due largely due to Russia's and America's ineptitude
Click to expand...


You don't say, Stevie?  It couldn't be that those in the Free Syrian Army didn't want someone like Assad ruling and that is why they started up against him?  Then you had the Islamists coming from all over the world to join the fight because as they said Syria was the stepping stone for the new Caliphate.  No word of sympathy from you, Stevie, for all those innocents who were killed, all those who were wounded, and all those who are now refugees?

By the way, I see the word mad after the word Ineptitude in your post.  Are you admitting to us that you are mad?  It was quite obvious so you didn't have to announce it.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I mean soap opera like you see on TV.  If I wanted to hear and watch soap operas, I am sure there are some on T.V. I could watch.  As you all can see, Crazy Stevie is only consumed with the Israel/Palestine conflict in the Middle East because the Jews are involved.  Does anyone think he cares about the over 150,000 people who have died in Syria so far, God only knows how many are wounded, and over 2 million refugees?  Does he even care what is happening in Iraq right now?  No Jews that he can drag into these horrible events happening in Syria and Iraq.  How about it is you who pisses off, Little Stevie.  And don't forget to take your meds and continue to believe that you are the greatest (as you so often posted) -- a legend in your own mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Syrian schism is due largely due to Russia's and America's ineptitude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't say, Stevie?  It couldn't be that those in the Free Syrian Army didn't want someone like Assad ruling and that is why they started up against him?  Then you had the Islamists coming from all over the world to join the fight because as they said Syria was the stepping stone for the new Caliphate.  No word of sympathy from you, Stevie, for all those innocents who were killed, all those who were wounded, and all those who are now refugees?
> 
> By the way, I see the word mad after the word Ineptitude in your post.  Are you admitting to us that you are mad?  It was quite obvious so you didn't have to announce it.
Click to expand...


How silly you are Sal,the Russians a great ally of Assad were in a difficult situation 2bcont


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Persians would lynch you from a streetlight long before you got to my block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Comrade George had missed Hossfly's post in the past where he once stated that his grandfather or great grandfather started the Assembly of God Church.  There probably are some churches of this denomination in the Los Angeles area.  Perhaps in his youth, Comrade George went to one of the AME churches in Los Angeles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Grandfather in August 1915 in Little Rock was one of the founders. Bloodrock is a lay preacher.
Click to expand...

*Where did you two go wrong?*

"Prior to 1967, the Assemblies of God, along with the majority of other Pentecostal denominations, officially opposed Christian participation in war and considered itself a peace church.[8] The US Assemblies of God continues to give full doctrinal support to members who are led by religious conscience to pacifism."

Assemblies of God - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## theliq

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Comrade George had missed Hossfly's post in the past where he once stated that his grandfather or great grandfather started the Assembly of God Church.  There probably are some churches of this denomination in the Los Angeles area.  Perhaps in his youth, Comrade George went to one of the AME churches in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandfather in August 1915 in Little Rock was one of the founders. Bloodrock is a lay preacher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Where did you two go wrong?*
> 
> "Prior to 1967, the Assemblies of God, along with the majority of other Pentecostal denominations, officially opposed Christian participation in war and considered itself a peace church.[8] The US Assemblies of God continues to give full doctrinal support to members who are led by religious conscience to pacifism."
> 
> Assemblies of God - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



Just as a side note George...The Penecostals have made massive inroads into much of Brazil and South and Central America...in 1914 there were 55,000 prodestants in this area today there are over 66 million.

Forty years ago the Catholic church in Brazil had 96% of the population today it is down to 65%....and the Pentecostals have the remaining 35%...they reckon by 2050 the Catholics will be down to 40%..........!!!!!!!!!steve


----------



## georgephillip

theliq said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandfather in August 1915 in Little Rock was one of the founders. Bloodrock is a lay preacher.
> 
> 
> 
> *Where did you two go wrong?*
> 
> "Prior to 1967, the Assemblies of God, along with the majority of other Pentecostal denominations, officially opposed Christian participation in war and considered itself a peace church.[8] The US Assemblies of God continues to give full doctrinal support to members who are led by religious conscience to pacifism."
> 
> Assemblies of God - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just as a side note George...The Penecostals have made massive inroads into much of Brazil and South and Central America...in 1914 there were 55,000 prodestants in this area today there are over 66 million.
> 
> Forty years ago the Catholic church in Brazil had 96% of the population today it is down to 65%....and the Pentecostals have the remaining 35%...they reckon by 2050 the Catholics will be down to 40%..........!!!!!!!!!steve
Click to expand...

Out of the frying pan and into the flames?


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how George always has to designate Jews as 'rich Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Some Jews are rich, Hoss.
> Why aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am rich. But I'm not a Jew. If I was a Jew, I'd be rich enough to buy Los Angeles and I would evict you.
Click to expand...


You know you Hoss would not do that......Why because you are a nice Guy.


----------



## georgephillip

"Russia is resuming its military buildup along the Ukrainian border in an apparent attempt to intimidate its neighbor, NATO's chief said Thursday as Ukrainian government forces unleashed a major offensive against pro-Moscow insurgents.

"CBS News national security correspondent David Martin said a U.S. official confirmed an increase of about 2,000 to 4,000 Russian troops on the border and said one assessment being considered in Washington was that the new troops could be establishing safe havens from which pro-Russian fighters could conduct cross-border operations into Ukraine."

NATO chief: Russia takes "regrettable step backward" in Ukraine crisis, troops return to border - CBS News

*Maybe Hossie should preach some peace in Ukraine; if they can afford his speaker's fees?*


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

With the Jews in control of Kiev, it looks as though they are reestablishing the Khazar Khagnate. Ethnic Ukrainians and Russians alike, descendants of a formidable cross breed of viking and slav, must retake their homeland from these asiatic parasites.


----------



## Hossfly

RWHeathenGamer said:


> With the Jews in control of Kiev, it looks as though they are reestablishing the Khazar Khagnate. Ethnic Ukrainians and Russians alike, descendants of a formidable cross breed of viking and slav, must retake their homeland from these asiatic parasites.


Jew haters pop up like turdblossoms after a Texas rainstorm.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Hossfly said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the Jews in control of Kiev, it looks as though they are reestablishing the Khazar Khagnate. Ethnic Ukrainians and Russians alike, descendants of a formidable cross breed of viking and slav, must retake their homeland from these asiatic parasites.
> 
> 
> 
> Jew haters pop up like turdblossoms after a Texas rainstorm.
Click to expand...


Why should you like them, they killed your savior and your God abrogated his covenant with them(I assume you are a Christian, not many Jews in Ft.Worth). If you are a Jew, than your views make sense and I have nothing to say to you. Anyone that supports the pillaging of Ukraine by the EU and IMF is an enemy of mine


----------



## Hossfly

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the Jews in control of Kiev, it looks as though they are reestablishing the Khazar Khagnate. Ethnic Ukrainians and Russians alike, descendants of a formidable cross breed of viking and slav, must retake their homeland from these asiatic parasites.
> 
> 
> 
> Jew haters pop up like turdblossoms after a Texas rainstorm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should you like them, they killed your savior and your God abrogated his covenant with them(I assume you are a Christian, not many Jews in Ft.Worth). If you are a Jew, than your views make sense and I have nothing to say to you. Anyone that supports the pillaging of Ukraine by the EU and IMF is an enemy of mine
Click to expand...

They didn't kill anybody I know. And I'm a Buddhist Cherokee Indian from West Virginia.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Hossfly said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jew haters pop up like turdblossoms after a Texas rainstorm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you like them, they killed your savior and your God abrogated his covenant with them(I assume you are a Christian, not many Jews in Ft.Worth). If you are a Jew, than your views make sense and I have nothing to say to you. Anyone that supports the pillaging of Ukraine by the EU and IMF is an enemy of mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't kill anybody I know. And I'm a Buddhist Cherokee Indian from West Virginia.
Click to expand...


That figures you're a faggot.


----------



## theliq

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the Jews in control of Kiev, it looks as though they are reestablishing the Khazar Khagnate. Ethnic Ukrainians and Russians alike, descendants of a formidable cross breed of viking and slav, must retake their homeland from these asiatic parasites.
> 
> 
> 
> Jew haters pop up like turdblossoms after a Texas rainstorm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should you like them, they killed your savior and your God abrogated his covenant with them(I assume you are a Christian, not many Jews in Ft.Worth). If you are a Jew, than your views make sense and I have nothing to say to you. Anyone that supports the pillaging of Ukraine by the EU and IMF is an enemy of mine
Click to expand...


I'm a Christian  and you are a FCUKING IDIOT


----------



## theliq

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you like them, they killed your savior and your God abrogated his covenant with them(I assume you are a Christian, not many Jews in Ft.Worth). If you are a Jew, than your views make sense and I have nothing to say to you. Anyone that supports the pillaging of Ukraine by the EU and IMF is an enemy of mine
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't kill anybody I know. And I'm a Buddhist Cherokee Indian from West Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That figures you're a faggot.
Click to expand...

Well you may think you are Clever....well if you abuse my friend Hoss.....then I will have to sort a runt like you out.........No friend of Hoss's is my Enemy Too. be prepared to be liq uidated


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

theliq said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jew haters pop up like turdblossoms after a Texas rainstorm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you like them, they killed your savior and your God abrogated his covenant with them(I assume you are a Christian, not many Jews in Ft.Worth). If you are a Jew, than your views make sense and I have nothing to say to you. Anyone that supports the pillaging of Ukraine by the EU and IMF is an enemy of mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Christian  and you are a FCUKING IDIOT
Click to expand...


Figures, Christians are a weak people. Shame Nero didn't finish your kind off.


----------



## georgephillip

RWHeathenGamer said:


> With the Jews in control of Kiev, it looks as though they are reestablishing the Khazar Khagnate. Ethnic Ukrainians and Russians alike, descendants of a formidable cross breed of viking and slav, must retake their homeland from these asiatic parasites.


It looks like rich Jews and others are pushing NATO up to Russia's border on behalf of western parasites in New York and the City of London. Which side of the class war do you swing that goofy hammer for?


----------

